# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ή ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό (!) - διορθώνεται με restart router

## ilpara

Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:
*Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό. Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή.* 
Τεχνικός της ΟΝ υπέθεσε ότι δεν οφείλεται στα στατιστικά της γραμμής (φαίνονται αριστερά) διότι δεν έχουμε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να προσδιορίσει ακόμη το πρόβλημα και τη λύση του.
Παράδειγμα 1:
Σάββατο 20:52. Παρατηρώ λίγα πιξελιάσματα στην iptv.
Πριν από επανεκκίνηση router (20:52) μετράω (_με www.speedtest.net_):
- με κλειστό videobox: 4761/814
- με ανοιχτό videobοx: 2625/815
Μετά από επανεκκίνηση router (20:54) μετράω:
- με κλειστό videobox: 7636/818
- με ανοιχτό videobοx: 3206/819 (_συμπέρασμα: Η iptv απαιτεί >4500Kbps_)
Η βελτίωση της ταχύτητας από 4761 σε 7636 είναι σαφής!
Τα πιξελιάσματα σταμάτησαν, iptv και internet λειτουργούν τέλεια.
Παράδειγμα 2
Συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ανά ημέρα, σε ώρες αιχμής.
Οι ιστοσελίδες παίρνουν αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα να ανοίξουν και η iptv δεν δουλεύει. Η ταχύτητα είναι πρακτικά μηδενική. Ανοιγοκλείνω το router. Το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται. Η ταχύτητα περίπου 7500/800. Internet και iptv δουλεύουν μια χαρά.

Παρακαλώ δώστε εξηγήσεις ή αναφέρετε παρόμοια περιστατικά.

ΥΓ: Θα το εκτιμούσα αν βαστούσαμε το νήμα εντός θέματος αποφεύγοντας μηνύματα που δεν περιέχουν χρήσιμη πληροφορία -ευχαριστώ :Smile: .

----------


## geal

Μας προβλημάτισες με τις διαφορές στα τεστ ταχυτήτων με ανοιχτή ή κλειστή την τηλεόραση. Εμάς δείχνει σταθερά 4200/800 ήτε είναι ανοιχτή είτε κλειστή η τηλεόραση. Τεχνικός της ΟΝ μας είπε, ότι το ρούτερ κλειδώνει ξεχωριστά την ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ και ξεχωριστά αυτή που απαιτεί η τηλεόραση, γι' αυτό και δεν έχουμε διαφορές είτε είναι ανοιχτή είτε κλειστή. Δεν ξέρουμε αν αυτό όντως ισχύει, ή μας λέει μπαρούφες, αλλά μάλλον από τα δεδομένα κάτι τέτοιο φαίνεται.

----------


## giovanni

Κλειστή iptv :

Ανοικτή iptv:

----------


## ilpara

> Μας προβλημάτισες με τις διαφορές στα τεστ ταχυτήτων με ανοιχτή ή κλειστή την τηλεόραση. Εμάς δείχνει σταθερά 4200/800 ήτε είναι ανοιχτή είτε κλειστή η τηλεόραση. Τεχνικός της ΟΝ μας είπε, ότι το ρούτερ κλειδώνει ξεχωριστά την ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ και ξεχωριστά αυτή που απαιτεί η τηλεόραση, γι' αυτό και δεν έχουμε διαφορές είτε είναι ανοιχτή είτε κλειστή. Δεν ξέρουμε αν αυτό όντως ισχύει, ή μας λέει μπαρούφες, αλλά μάλλον από τα δεδομένα κάτι τέτοιο φαίνεται.


*Διαφορετικά Profiles Χρηστών?*
Geal και Giovanni,
έχω ακούσει από τεχνικό της ΟΝ ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικά profiles χρηστών (δεν μπορώ να εκτιμησω την αξιοπιστία όσων είπε). Πιθανόν στο δικό σας προφιλ να κλειδώνει ξεχωριστά η ταχύτητα του videobox από αυτή του internet και για αυτό δεν βλέπετε διαφορές, ενώ στο δικό μου προφίλ δεν υφίσταται τέτοια δέσμευση. Όσα όμως γράφω για την περίπτωση μου στο αρχικό μήνυμα είναι ελεγμένα πολλές φορές για πολλές εβδομάδες, δεν κάνω λάθος. Πιθανόν να μην έδωσαν και σε εμένα το δικό σας προφίλ διότι δεν έχω σταθερά υψηλή ταχύτητα (όπως περιγράφω στο αρχικό μήνυμα) με συνέπεια αν δέσμευαν 4-5Mbps για videobox να μην είχα καθόλου internet την μια φορά την ημέρα (περίπου) που η τχαύτητα μου πέφτει κάτω από 5Mbps.
ΥΓ1: Σήμερα το Κυριακή πρωί ξανασυνέβη το πρόβλημα, η ταχύτητα έπεσε σε 4592(χωρίς iptv) ή 415 (με iptv) και με restart router αυτομάτως επανήλθε σε 7657 (χωρίς iptv) ή 3198 (με iptv)
ΥΓ2: *Εκτός της iptv, επί του θέματος (χαμηλή η μηδενική ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό -διορθώνεται με restart router) έχετε να προσθέσετε κάτι?*

----------


## kostas__p

Ευτηχος μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα παρομοιω ολα λειτουργουν μια χαρα

----------


## SakisT

Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μου συμβαίνει και με το Pirelli και με το WAG200.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι το Pirelli το κάνει 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, ενώ το LinkSys 2-3 φορές την ώρα.!!

----------


## ilpara

*Θεωρώ καλό όσοι έχετε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα να το δηλώσετε στην ΟΝ.*
Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι είναι καλύτερα (από πλευράς απόκρισης του τεχνικού τμήματος) αντί για το 13801 (όπου ο/η υπάλληλος της infoassist δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο από το να πληκτρολογεί όσα λέτε σε μια οθόνη...) να το δηλώνετε εσείς απευθείας στο:
http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/contact.jsp
(βάζοντας στο πεδίο τηλ το κινητό σας και στα σχόλια τον τηλ. αριθμό σύνδεσης)
όπου μόλις το δηλώσετε θα λάβετε email επιβεβαίωσης από το backoffice@ontelecoms.com.
Για ευκολία και προκειμένου να είναι τεκμηριωμένη και λεπτομερής η περιγραφή του προβλήματος, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε ως υπόδειγμα (προσαρμόζοντας το στην περίπτωση σας) το αρχίκό μήνυμα μου αυτού του thread.
Γενικά πιστεύω ότι αφού με restart router διορθώνεται άμεσα το πρόβλημα, δεν οφείλεται σε κακή γραμμή (στατιστικά) -που οφείλεται ακόμα δεν έχω βρει άκρη.

_ΥΓ: Ας μη βγούμε εκτός θέματος συζητώντας εδώ (ίσως σε άλλο νήμα) τα περί 13801 κλπ -ευχαριστώ_

----------


## yiapap

2 τινά:
1. Μήπως έχεις p2p εφαρμογές που μπουκώνουν τον router όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα;
2. Memory leak. Ζήτησέ τους να ξαναπεράσουν το ίδιο ή νεώτερο firmware ή να σου αλλάξουν το Pirelli.

----------


## ilpara

> 2 τινά:
> 1. Μήπως έχεις p2p εφαρμογές που μπουκώνουν τον router όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα;
> 2. Memory leak. Ζήτησέ τους να ξαναπεράσουν το ίδιο ή νεώτερο firmware ή να σου αλλάξουν το Pirelli.


1. Όχι. Δεν έχω p2p εφαρμογές. Μάλιστα το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται είτε το videobox παίζει είτε είναι κλειστό. 
2. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις συνοπτικά τι σημαίνει memory leak? --ιδού ο ορισμός. Είναι συχνό πρόβλημα?
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι συμβαίνει ώρες αιχμής (μεταξύ 19:00 και 23:00 συνήθως καθημερινές ή Κυριακή πρωί) και όσο το αφήνω χωρίς επανεκίννηση τόσο χειροτερεύει με την ώρα (!), έως ότου μηδενιστεί η ταχύτητα. Συνεπώς υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον δικό μου router αλλά με δικό τους εξοπλισμό/λογισμικό (οπότε αναμένω να συμβαίνει και σε άλλους, τουλάχιστον στο DSLAM Βύρωνα). Συμφωνείς?

----------


## tony montana

Από Μαρούσι εγώ, τα ίδια συμβαίνουν κι εδώ αρκετό καιρό τώρα, μάλλον μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware.
πολλές φορές ούτε σελίδες δεν ανοίγουν, tv δεν χρησιμοποιώ, οπότε δεν έχει να κάνει με το videobox σίγουρα.

----------


## yiapap

> Συνεπώς υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον δικό μου router αλλά με δικό τους εξοπλισμό/λογισμικό (οπότε αναμένω να συμβαίνει και σε άλλους, τουλάχιστον στο DSLAM Βύρωνα). Συμφωνείς?


Όχι (όπως βλέπεις και από το παραπάνω post). Μπορεί να είναι κάτι στο τελευταίο firmware  :Wink:

----------


## kostas__p

8α μας πεις αν το εχεις συνδεσει με usb  η με ethernet το pirelli στο pc σου????διοτι το usb μπουκονει κ δεν δινει ταχυτητα κα8ολου

----------


## ilpara

> 8α μας πεις αν το εχεις συνδεσει με usb  η με ethernet το pirelli στο pc σου????διοτι το usb μπουκονει κ δεν δινει ταχυτητα κα8ολου


Συνδέομαι με ethernet. Άλλοτε με καλώδιο, συνήθως όμως με wireless. Ποτέ με usb.
Ο τρόπος σύνδεσης όμως μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση διότι το πρόβλημα, όπως λέω και στο αρχικό email, είναι υπαρκτό και εμφανές ακόμη και όταν λειτουργεί μόνο το videobox χωρίς το laptop. Μάλιστα συνήθως δεν συμβαίνει όσο είμαι συνδεδεμένος (με pc ή videobox) αλλά όταν συνδέομαι μετά από αρκετές ώρες που pc & videobox ήταν κλειστά π.χ. το απόγευμα όταν επιστρέφω από το γραφείο (βεβαίως συμπίπτει με τις ώρες αιχμής...).

ΥΓ1: Λεπτομέρής περιγραφή υπάρχει στ αρχικό μήνυμα του νήματος.
ΥΓ2: Μετά από αρκετές ημέρες σήμερα το πρωί είχε χάσει συγχρονισμό και αποσυνδεθεί.

----------


## ilpara

*Η ταχύτητα με την ώρα μειώνεται έως ότου τελικά έχω ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ (χάνεται συγχρονισμός)*
Σε συνέχεια του αρχικού μου μηνύματος σε αυτό το νήμα (όπου περιγράφεται αναλυτικά το πρόβλημα) παρατήρησα (90% σίγουρος) ότι από τη στιγμή (βράδια συνήθως) που θα αρχίσει να μειώνεται η ταχύτητα download εάν δεν κάνω restart router από διακοπτάκι, τότε σταδιακά (εντός 1-5 ωρών) η ταχύτητα θα πέσει όλο και ποιο χαμηλά έως μηδενική τιμή (με συγχρονισμό) και τελικώς θα αποσυνδεθεί κλασσικά (χάνοντας και τον συγχρονισμό). Το παρατήρησα δύο φορές τις τελευταίες 48 ώρες, όταν αφού διαπίστωσα ότι η ταχύτητα δεν ήταν η πρέπουσα, δεν έκανα restart router, αλλά έφυγα από το σπίτι αφήνοντας το videobox να παίζει (για λόγους τεστ), και όταν επέστρεψα μετά από 4-5 ώρες είχα κλασσική αποσύνδεση.
Το τεχνικό τμήμα της ΟΝ λέει ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν οφείλεται στην γραμμή (βλ. στατιστικά αριστερά), χωρίς όμως να έχει προσδιορίσει το αίτιο. Ξαναφόρτωσαν το firmware (ναι, και σε εμένα χάθηκε στο μενού το firewall!), έκαναν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που δεν μου ανέλυσαν, αλλά δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση.
Το παρακολουθώ...
ΥΓ: Περιγράφω το πρόβλημα αναλυτικά ώστε αφενός να βοηθήσει όποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα, και αφετέρου να βοηθηθεί όποιος έχει παρόμοιιο πρόβλημα και δεν το έχει εξακριβώσει ακόμη

----------


## giovanni

Καλημέρα, έχω μια απορία ,έχει 2-3 μέρες που όποτε κάμω test  στο  speedtest.net  βλέπω download 5mbit  upload 800 kbit .ενώ  router μου συγχρονίζεται στα 12284 (Kbps.) download  & 1023 (Kbps.) upload,Τι μπορεί να γίνεται με το download?
Operation Data:     Upstream / Downstream
Noise Margin :       10 dB     /   15 dB
Attenuation :           8 dB      /   11 dB

----------


## LEFTKOYL

καλημερα,
καντε το καλυτερο τεστ με τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα στην σελιδα της forthnet.
http://speedtest.forthnet.gr

----------


## ancm

Λοιπόν ο χρήστης που ανέφερε το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ σαφής,δεν θέλει να αναφερθεί στο θέμα ταχύτητας,ξεκολάτε πια με αυτό το θέμα.Απλά όταν συμβαίνει αυτό που περιγράφει η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε απίστευτα χαμηλά επίπεδα.
Μου συμβαίνει και μένα αυτό κάθε βράδυ 1 φορά.Παλαιότερα μέχρι και 3 φορές την ημέρα.Μίλησα με τεχνικό,αλλά μάλλον δεν με διαφώτησε και πολύ.Δεν καταλάβαινε τι ακριβώς συνέβαινε.Θα το κοιτάγαν πάντως πάλι.Το επίσης παράδωξο είναι ότι ενώ η ταχύτητα ήταν μηδενική το μοντεμ δεν είχε ξεσυγχρονήσει ,dsl up και IP είχα κανονικά,αλλά σελίδα δεν άνοιγε καμία...μέχρι και ping δεν μπορούσα να κάνω σε dns της on.
Βέβαια με ένα restart του router όλα καλά.
Σκέφτικα μήπως τα έπαιξε το pirelli ,αλλά κάποιος φίλος είπε ότι το κάνει και με άλλο router.Οπότε κάποια μαλακία έχουν κάνει εκεί στην Ον.Τέλος να πω ότι και μένα άρχισε να συμβαίνει όταν κάνανε την τελευταία αναβάθμιση του pirelli,αλλά προσοχή πριν περάσει στην τελευταία,γιατί είδα από τα log ότι έκανε failed to connected to TFTP server...κάτι τέτοιο.Δηλααδή παρατήρησα το φαινόμενο αυτό όταν προσπαθούσε να αναβαθμιστεί στην τελευταία έκδοση.Ελπίζω να ήμουν σαφής.
Μην κολήσει πάλι κανένας με τα θέματα ταχύτητας,αν έχει κάποιος να πει κάτι πάνω σε αυτό ας πει...συμφωνόντας με το παιδί που άνοιξε το θέμα.

----------


## SakisT

Φίλε ancm, πρέπει να σου πω ότι ενώ όπως ανέφερα πιο πριν, είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και με το Pirelli και με το LinkSys, τώρα πλέον το έχω μόνο με το Pirelli.  Εδώ και 4-5 ημέρες που έκανα αναβάθμιση στο Firmware του LinkSys, το WAG200 δουλεύει άψογα.  Εννοώ ότι ενώ το Pirelli μου κλειδώνει στα 8050 περίπου και η ταχύτητσα του συνεχώς φθείνει, το LinkSys κλειδώνει στα 9200 και παραμένει σταθερό, χωρίς να χρειάζετε επανεκίνηση.  Όλα αυτά χωρίς να είναι το TVBOX συνδεδεμένο.

----------


## azanka

> Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:
> *Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό. Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή.* 
> Τεχνικός της ΟΝ υπέθεσε ότι δεν οφείλεται στα στατιστικά της γραμμής (φαίνονται αριστερά) διότι δεν έχουμε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να προσδιορίσει ακόμη το πρόβλημα και τη λύση του.
> 
> Παράδειγμα 2
> Συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ανά ημέρα, σε ώρες αιχμής.
> Οι ιστοσελίδες παίρνουν αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα να ανοίξουν και η iptv δεν δουλεύει. Η ταχύτητα είναι πρακτικά μηδενική. Ανοιγοκλείνω το router. Το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται. Η ταχύτητα περίπου 7500/800. Internet και iptv δουλεύουν μια χαρά.
> 
> Παρακαλώ δώστε εξηγήσεις ή αναφέρετε παρόμοια περιστατικά.


ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ εδώ και μερικές ημέρες... πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα μέχρι σημείου να μην ανοίγουν οι σελίδες, αλλά όχι αποσύνδεση και η tv να παίζει κανονικά...
πολύ εκνευρηστικό...

επίσης να προσθέσω ότι στο 13801 που πήρα μου ζήτησαν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι θα με τηλεfωνήσουν... ακόμα περιμένω... ευτυχώς το φαινόμενο δεν διαρκεί πολύ ώρα, με reboot δεν είδα κανένα αποτέλεσμα πάντως, πρέπει να περιμένω και μετά απο λίγο επανέρχεται

----------


## ilpara

> ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα ... ευτυχώς το φαινόμενο δεν διαρκεί πολύ ώρα, με reboot δεν είδα κανένα αποτέλεσμα πάντως, πρέπει να περιμένω και μετά απο λίγο επανέρχεται


1. με τον όρο "reboot" εννοείς επανεκίννηση του router από το διακοπτάκι του --αν εννοείς επανεκίννηση του Η/Υ είναι λάθος
2. αν επανέρχεται σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ο router (pirelli?) σου δουλεύει καλύτερα από τον δικό μου...

----------


## nekt

*IPTV Off*
[

Μάλλον το δίκτυο θέλει διακοπές γιατί μετά τις διακοπές σέρνεται.
Το restart δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

*IPTV On*



Up Stream
 511 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 1019 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin
 18 dB
 31 dB

Attenuation
 24 dB
 29 dB


TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
29/08/2007 23:38:05
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 418.38Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 619.86kb/s

Με αυτή την ταχύτητα σιγά μην λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά το iptv
Πρέπει να ζητήσουμε μειωμένο πάγιο γιατί κάνουμε test.
Σίγουρα κάτι έκαναν στο δίκτυο .

 :Mad:

----------


## tonyfast

> *IPTV Off*
> [
> 
> Μάλλον το δίκτυο θέλει διακοπές γιατί μετά τις διακοπές σέρνεται.
> Το restart δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.
> 
> *IPTV On*
> 
> 
> ...


Τα ίδια σε ταχύτητα βγάζει και σε μένα (χειρότερα από χτες) .
Πάντως http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125678
εδώ που έχουνε γράψει οι υπόλοιποι λένε ότι δεν έχουνε πρόβλημα (σοβαρό) με τη ταχύτητα.. :Thinking:

----------


## azanka

> 1. με τον όρο "reboot" εννοείς επανεκίννηση του router από το διακοπτάκι του --αν εννοείς επανεκίννηση του Η/Υ είναι λάθος
> 2. αν επανέρχεται σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ο router (pirelli?) σου δουλεύει καλύτερα από τον δικό μου...


με τον όρο reboot εννοώ το reboot του ρούτερ  από τις ρυθμίσεις του. (ναι pirelli) Τώρα το πόσο καλά δουλεύει δεν το ξέρω, πιστεύω ότι είναι ζήτημα της Ον και όχι των ρουτερ γιατί εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά και σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες... πιστεύω ότι το ξέρουν και υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι μαζικό πρόβλημα γιατί δύο φορές που πήρα τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι όλοι οι υπάλληλοι είναι απασχόλημένοι και θα με ξαναπάρουν.

----------


## ilpara

> με τον όρο reboot εννοώ το reboot του ρούτερ  από τις ρυθμίσεις του. (ναι pirelli) ...


1. Άσε τις ρυθμίσεις και κάνε restart το router από το διακοπτάκι (που κόβει το ρεύμα) (ή βγάλε τη πρίζα ρεύματος) και το οποίο βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος του μηχανήματος, το λέω ξεκάθαρα.

2. Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί* το νήμα δεν έχει θέμα την ταχύτητα αλλά το συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα που περιγράφω στο αρχικό μήνυμα και παραθέτω ξανά παρακάτω*. Παρακαλώ ξαναδιαβάστε το νήμα από την αρχή και ας μείνουμε στο θέμα. Για την ταχύτητα υπάρχουν άλλα νήματα, π.χ. εδώ




> Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:
> *Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό. Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή.* 
> Τεχνικός της ΟΝ υπέθεσε ότι δεν οφείλεται στα στατιστικά της γραμμής (φαίνονται αριστερά) διότι δεν έχουμε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να προσδιορίσει ακόμη το πρόβλημα και τη λύση του.
> Παράδειγμα 1:
> Σάββατο 20:52. Παρατηρώ λίγα πιξελιάσματα στην iptv.
> Πριν από επανεκκίνηση router (20:52) μετράω (_με www.speedtest.net_):
> - με κλειστό videobox: 4761/814
> - με ανοιχτό videobοx: 2625/815
> Μετά από επανεκκίνηση router (20:54) μετράω:
> ...

----------


## mion_15

Κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω από την στιγμή που μου έγινε update στο firmware του pirelli. Πέφτει η ταχύτητα σε σημείο που να μην ανοίγει ούτε σελίδα και για να επανέλθει χρειάζεται reboot το pirelli.

----------


## ilpara

*το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται ίδιο και απαράλλαχτο* :Sad: 
-- Αρχικά τεχνικός της ΟΝ έκανε κάποιες αλλαγές στις ρυθμίσεις (που δεν μου εξήγησε). Μετά από 3-4 ημέρες δοκιμών διαβεβαιώνω ότι το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.
-- Εν συνεχεία τεχνικός της ΟΝ ξαναφόρτωσε το firmware. Μετά από 3-4 ημέρες διαπίστωσα ότι το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.
-- Εν συνεχεία ακολουθώντας συμβουλές τεχνικού της ΟΝ αποσύνδεσα από τον router όλους τους Η/Υ, εκτός του videobox, και έκανα disable το wireless. Μετά από 3-4 ημέρες δοκιμών διαβεβαιώνω ότι το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.
*Συνεπώς το πρόβλημα δεν οφείλεται ι) σε ρυθμίσεις, ιι) στο πως "κάθησε" το firmware, ή ιιι) στο wireless ή τι έχω συνδεδεμένο.*
*Επιπλέον παρατήρησα ότι όταν το χρησιμοποιώ τότε το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται ποιο συχνά/γρήγορα*, π.χ. όταν δουλεύει το videobox ή είμαι στο internet τότε η ταχύτητα φθίνει με ταχύτερο ρυθμό. Διαπιστωμένα όμως, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται ακόμη και όταν δεν έχω συνδεθεί παρά ελάχιστα, π.χ. εχθές το βράδυ έκανα restart router για να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, εν συνεχεία δούλεψα μόνο videobox για 2-3 λεπτά, και πήγα για ύπνο. Σήμερα το πρωί η ταχύτητα ήταν επιπέδου pstn-dialup... Έκανα restart router και επανήλθε σε φυδιολογικά επίπεδα.
Εξυγίανση ή Καθαρισμό Γραμμής δεν μου έκαναν διοτι ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να οφείλεται στην ποιότητα της γραμμής την οποία θεωρεί αποδεκτή.
Η ΟΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ "ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΨΗΛΑ" --ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ? 	 :Question: 
Οι υπόλοιποι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα βρήκατε λύση? Αν ναι, με ποιο τεχνικό μιλήσατε και αν ξέρετε τι έκανε?

----------


## con

Μου παρουσιάστηκε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ενώ χτες νύχτα μέχρι τη 1:00 am είχα κανονική ταχύτητα, σήμερα το μεσημέρι που μπήκα, η ταχύτητά μου είχε πέσει στα down/up:0.6/0.65 Mbps και μετά από restart του pirelli πήγε  πάλι στα ...κανονικά δικά μου 3.5/0.78Mbps με κλειστό videobox.

----------


## elkal

κι εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και λύση δε έχω βρει. 

Όπως κι οι υπόλοιποι αναφέρουν δε νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται με κάτι από την δική μου πλευρά αλλά με την ΟΝ. Θα έλεγα ότι περισσότερο μου φαίνεται για πρόβλημα του πιρέλι χωρίς όμως να είμαι και βέβαιος.

 Η συχνότητα εμφάνισης είναι τυχαία αλλά θα τύχει τουλάχιστον 1 φορά το 2ήμερο. Μόνο πριν 1-1,5 μήνα έτυχε να μη συμβεί για 4 μέρες σερί και νόμιζα ότι λύθηκε αλλά .... δεν!

----------


## bullet_1800

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, καινούργιος στο φόρουμ σας και αποφάσισα να κάνω και εγώ το πρώτο μου ποστ. Δυστηχώς όμως δεν είναι για καλό. 

Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με αυτό που αναφέρει ο χρήστης ilpara και δυστηχώς έχωντας ήδη μιλήσει γύρω στις 7-8 φορές με τους "τεχνικούς" της On Telecoms δεν έχω καταφέρει να λύσω το πρόβλημα. 

Πιο αναλυτικά... Κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή με μια χαρά ταχύτητα και τελικά σηκώνομαι απο τον υπολογιστή με ταχύτητα Dial up και ΑΝ!! Στην χειρότερη δεν έχω καν σύνδεση (παραμένει συγχρονισμένο αλλά το λαμπάκι online δυσκολεύεται να ανάψει) και αναγκάζομαι και εγώ να κάνω restart. 

Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και στην αρχή που μου άλλαξαν την γραμμή, όταν έφευγα απο το σπίτι για αρκετές ώρες. Γυρνόντας σπίτι ανακάλυπτα ότι το λαμπάκι του "online" έιχε σβήσει για τα καλά και ότι και αν έκανα δεν είχα καθόλου συνδεσή στο διαδίκτυο. 

Κάθε φορά που το αναφέρω σε κάποιον τεχνικό μου λέει οτι θα το σημειώσει και θα με καλέσουν πίσω για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Ήδη μιάμιση εβδομάδα αργότερα και ακόμη περιμένω... Όσες φορές και να τους ενοχλήσω δεν φαίνονται να ευαισθητοποιούνται να πάρουν πίσω. 

Η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. 

Μια διαφορά απο όσα περιγράφεται εσείς όμως. Εμένα αυτό δεν μου συμβάινει μια φορά την μέρα αλλά μια φορά τα 5 λεπτά. Πιο συγκεκριμένα κάθομαι να παίξω γνωστό Mmorpg και μετά απο 5 λεπτά τρελλών lag spikes με έχει αποσυνδέσει.

(Το router είναι συνδεδεμένο via Ethernet στον υπολογιστή).

Ελπίζω να βρούμε τη λύση για αυτό το πρόβλημα γιατι οι τεχνικοί μάλλον δεν μπορούν.

Καλώς σας βρήκα.

----------


## elkal

> Μια διαφορά απο όσα περιγράφεται εσείς όμως. Εμένα αυτό δεν μου συμβάινει μια φορά την μέρα αλλά μια φορά τα 5 λεπτά. Πιο συγκεκριμένα κάθομαι να παίξω γνωστό Mmorpg και μετά απο 5 λεπτά τρελλών lag spikes με έχει αποσυνδέσει.


 :Shocked:  αυτό είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό. 
Το λέω γιατί εγώ δεν έχω δώσει κ πολύ σημασία αφού είναι μεν πρόβλημα αλλά διορθώνεται με το restart του router. πχ από εχθές το βράδυ αργά οπότε κι έγινε τελευταία φορά δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί,  βέβαια έχω κάνει σχετικά μικρή χρήση του internet το οποίο δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει κι ιδιαίτερο ρόλο. 

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φτιαχτεί.

----------


## ilpara

> Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:
> *Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό. Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή.* 
> Τεχνικός της ΟΝ υπέθεσε ότι δεν οφείλεται στα στατιστικά της γραμμής (φαίνονται αριστερά) διότι δεν έχουμε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να προσδιορίσει ακόμη το πρόβλημα και τη λύση του.
> Παράδειγμα 1:
> Σάββατο 20:52. Παρατηρώ λίγα πιξελιάσματα στην iptv.
> Πριν από επανεκκίνηση router (20:52) μετράω (_με www.speedtest.net_):
> - με κλειστό videobox: 4761/814
> - με ανοιχτό videobοx: 2625/815
> Μετά από επανεκκίνηση router (20:54) μετράω:
> ...


το πρόβλημα παραμένει...
άλλοτε η ταχύτητα φθίνει σταδιακά μέσα σε κάποιες ώρες, άλλοτε απότομα από φυσιολογικό νούμερο 6500 (speedtest.net) σε 0, σχεδόν πάντα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό / χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται :Sad:

----------


## kymata

Αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά έχω μάθει να ζω με αυτό...

Το παρατήρησα από τις πρώτες μέρες και αφού δοκίμασα τα πάντα βρήκα το κόλπο με το διακοπτάκι.

----------


## elkal

κι εδώ παραμένει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να αλλάξει το φίλτρο που δίνει  ΟΝ με κάτι άλλο?

----------


## erateinos

από όταν άλλαξα φίλτρο και spliter είδα μεγάλη διαφορά  :One thumb up: 
(φίλτρο βάζεις σε κάθε συσκευή τηλεφώνου) 
και να μην είναι κοντά τα καλώδια του ρεύματος με του τηλεφώνου και του router  :Wink: 



Off Topic


		spliter έβαλα της siemens

----------


## george_h

Φτου και εκει που είπα όλα καλά και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα!!!!
πράγματι με το reboot του router διωρθώνει αλλά μέσα σε μισή ώρα ξανά τα ίδια!!!

----------


## LEFTKOYL

εγω ρε παιδια ποτε δεν εχω παθει προβλημα με το router ωστε να του κανω restart!

----------


## elkal

> από όταν άλλαξα φίλτρο και spliter είδα μεγάλη διαφορά 
> (φίλτρο βάζεις σε κάθε συσκευή τηλεφώνου) 
> και να μην είναι κοντά τα καλώδια του ρεύματος με του τηλεφώνου και του router 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		spliter έβαλα της siemens


Είχες το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε ή όχι και απλά είδες βελτίωση στα snr κτλ..?

Μια ερώτηση ακόμα ... αυτό που δίνει η ΟΝ δεν το χρησιμοποίησες καθόλου? Αγόρασες δλδ ένα άλλο φίλτρο κ ένα άλλο splitter? Αν ναι (και επίσης δεν έχεις το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε) για πες τι φίλτρο έβαλες, να το δοκιμάσω μήπως δω διαφορά!

----------


## con

> Είχες το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε ή όχι και απλά είδες βελτίωση στα snr κτλ..?
> 
> Μια ερώτηση ακόμα ... αυτό που δίνει η ΟΝ δεν το χρησιμοποίησες καθόλου? Αγόρασες δλδ ένα άλλο φίλτρο κ ένα άλλο splitter? Αν ναι (και επίσης δεν έχεις το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε) για πες τι φίλτρο έβαλες, να το δοκιμάσω μήπως δω διαφορά!


Δε νομίζω να έχει σχέση με φίλτρα και splitter. Αν βάλω κατευθείαν το καλώδιο της τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης στο router έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής και συνεχίζει να παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα.

----------


## erateinos

> Είχες το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε ή όχι και απλά είδες βελτίωση στα snr κτλ..?
> 
> Μια ερώτηση ακόμα ... αυτό που δίνει η ΟΝ δεν το χρησιμοποίησες καθόλου? Αγόρασες δλδ ένα άλλο φίλτρο κ ένα άλλο splitter? Αν ναι (και επίσης δεν έχεις το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε) για πες τι φίλτρο έβαλες, να το δοκιμάσω μήπως δω διαφορά!


για το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε αναφέρθηκα 
άλλαξα το spliter (οπότε δεν έχω αυτό που δίνει η ΟΝ πάνω) 
και έβαλα φίλτρα που τα αγόρασα από κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα 
(δεν έχουν μάρκα τα φίλτρα)

----------


## elkal

> για το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε αναφέρθηκα 
> άλλαξα το spliter (οπότε δεν έχω αυτό που δίνει η ΟΝ πάνω) 
> και έβαλα φίλτρα που τα αγόρασα από κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα 
> (δεν έχουν μάρκα τα φίλτρα)


άρα αξίζει μια δοκιμή αλλαγής αυτού που δίνει η ΟΝ

----------


## ilpara

Με ρίξανε από 9000/1070 σε 8200/770 και το Noise Margin βελτιώθηκε από 11 σε 14.
Δηλαδή τώρα έχω
Down: 8200 / Up: 770
Noise Margin Down: 14 / Up: 14
Attentuation Down 34 / Up: 18
σε speednet και forthnet μέτρησα 5800/600 (κλειστό videobox) και 2000/600 (ανοιχτό videobox).
Αποδώσανε το πρόβλημα στην ποιότητα της γραμμής. Μου είπανε ότι πιθανόν να έφταιγε το υψηλό upload που είχα. Θα δείξει τώρα που το μειώσανε. Θα το παρακολουθήσω τις επόμενες ημέρες να δω αν διορθώθηκε.
Αν λυθεί, σε καμμιά εβδομάδα θα σας ενημερώσω, για όσους έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

*ΥΓ: Το πρόβλημα αναφέρεται στην αρχή του νήματος. Παρακαλώ να μένουμε εντός θέματος και να γράφουμε μόνο όταν έχουμε κάτι χρήσιμο να πούμε --ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## SakisT

Φίλε μου κάτι άσχημο πρέπει να συμβαίνει με το Pirelli.  Όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με σένα, μόνο που ενώ το είχα και με το LinkSys και με το Pirelli, τώρα μετά την αναβάθμιση στο firmware του LinkSys έχω πολύ καλή σύνδεση έστω και με τόσο χάλια στατιστικά γραμμής.

DSL Status:  			        Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	           ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 			      Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	             9020 kbps
Upstream Rate: 			       1009 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	             5 db
Upstream Margin: 		       5 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	45 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	  13.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power:      12 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	  20 db

Να πω μόνο πως κάποιες φορές το Downstream Margin έχει πέσει ακόμη και στο 3 κι όμως δεν έχω ούτε μείωση της ταχύτητάς μου, ούτε αποσύνδεση.  Όλα αυτά όμως μόνο με το LinkSys, γιατί με το Pirelli........

Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι πριν από 2 μήνες περίπου τα πράγματα ήταν ακριβώς αντίθετα.  Δηλαδή δούλευε άψογα το Pirelli και χάλια το LinkSys.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## Esendis

Καλησπέρα. Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα για περισσότερο από 2 μήνες, χωρίς μέχρι τώρα κάποιος τεχνικός της On να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει. Συγκεκριμένα, ενώ το Pirelli συγχρονίζει κανονικά η ταχύτητα σταδιακά πέφτει και τελικα φτάνει το 0, το λαμπάκι του Online δεν αναβοσβήνει και γενικά είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει καμία επικοινωνία. Οταν κάνω restart το Pirelli η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού είναι γύρω στα 7500-8500. Βρήκα ένα άλλο κόλπο και δεν αναβοσβήνω το Pirelli, αλλα βγάζω την πρίζα του τηλεφώνου από αυτό. Έτσι η συγχρονισμού είναι γύρω στα 9100 όταν την ξαναβάλω και συγχρονίσει και το πρόβλημα αργεί να εμφανιστεί. Έχω μιλήσει με την On πάνω από 50 φορές, αλλά πάλι γιατί γίνεται αυτό δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν. Μου είπαν μάλιστα να αλλάξω spliter το οποίο και έγινε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν διορθώθηκε η κατάσταση. Μιλάμε ότι μπορεί να έχω 1-2 μηδενισμούς την ώρα, μέχρι και 1 κάθε 5 λεπτά. Έχω παρατηρήσει, ότι το πόσο γρήγορα θα γίνει το disconnect εξαρτάται από την κίνηση, δηλαδή πολύ βραδυνές ώρες μετά τις 02:00 το πρωι δουλεύει άψογα, και γύρω στο πρωί που αρχίζει η κίνηση, τα ίδια. Η ταχύτητα μικραίνει ως ότου μηδενίσει. Έχετε καμια ιδέα, γιατί έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως, και συνεχίζω και πληρώνω για υπηρεσίες που δεν λαμβάνω.

----------


## tiposdim

Γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι συνδρομητής στην ον εδώ και μερικές μέρες. Στην αρχή όλα καλά. Από σήμερα βλέπω να παγώνει η εικόνα ακούγονται θόρυβοι μέσα στην Τηλεόραση η εικόνα σπάει σε κομάτια (φαίνονται τα πίξελ), κι από ταχύτητα δεν βλέπω και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## elkal

> Μου είπανε ότι πιθανόν να έφταιγε το υψηλό upload που είχα. Θα δείξει τώρα που το μειώσανε. Θα το παρακολουθήσω τις επόμενες ημέρες να δω αν διορθώθηκε.
> Αν λυθεί, σε καμμιά εβδομάδα θα σας ενημερώσω, για όσους έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.


Αυτό να σου πω δεν είναι κι απίθανο αφού σ' εμένα τουλάχιστον όποτε εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα πρώτα απ'όλα παγώνει το download ενώ το upload συνεχίζει για να παγώσει κι αυτό αρκετά αργότερα.

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν ενημέρωση να δούμε μήπως κι εντοπιστεί ποτέ το σπαστικό αυτό πρόβλημα.

----------


## grphoto

Για τα κολληματα στο TVbox δοκιμαζουμε και το κολπο, βγαλσιμο ρευματος και μετα απο 1 λεπτο ξανα μεσα, μερικες φορες σωνει, αν και μαλλον υπαρχουν αναβαθμισεις αυτες τις μερες και υπαρχουν κολληματα γενικοτερα.

----------


## ilpara

> Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:
> *Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό. Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή.* 
> ...
> Συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ανά ημέρα, σε ώρες αιχμής.
> Παρακαλώ δώστε εξηγήσεις ή αναφέρετε παρόμοια περιστατικά.
> 
> ΥΓ: Θα το εκτιμούσα αν βαστούσαμε το νήμα εντός θέματος αποφεύγοντας μηνύματα που δεν περιέχουν χρήσιμη πληροφορία -ευχαριστώ.


*ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ!!!*
Έκτοτε έχω μιλήσει αρκετές φορές με τεχνικό της ΟΝ και:
*1.* Ζητήθηκε *εξυγίανση της γραμμής* αλλά ο ΟΤΕ την βρήκε "μια χαρά", άλλωστε και εμείς δεν το αποδίδαμε στην γραμμή...
*2.* Έγινε *αντικατάσταση router* αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.
*3.* Παλαιότερα είχε γίνει *ι)* ξαναφόρτωμα firmwire, *ii)* είχα δοκιμάσει με απενεργοποιημένο wireless, *ιιι)* είχα δοκιμάσει χωρίς καθόλου σύνδεση Η/Υ, *ιν)* η ΟΝ είχε μειώσε δοκιμαστικά την ταχύτητα στα 4500Kbps, *ν)* η ΟΝ είχε κάνει διάφορες ρυθμίσεις, ΠΑΝΤΑ χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Σε κάποια στιγμή είχε αναφέρει τεχνικός τους ότι βλέπει πολλά λάθος πακέτα, αλλά υποθέτω ότι αυτό δεν είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος αλλά αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος, δηλ. τα λάθος πακέτα εμφανίζονται όταν η ταχύτητα αρχίσει να φθίνει ή μηδενιστεί, χωρίς αποσύνδεση, χωρίς να χάσει συγχρονισμό.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ έχουν δοκιμάσει "τα πάντα", και εγώ έχω περάσει πολλές εβδομάδες κάνοντας δοκιμές μαζί τους, αλλά δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα για να το λύσουν.
*ΖΗΤΑΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ - καμμία ιδέα κανείς?* :Sad: 
Παράδειγματα:
1. Σήμερα το Παρασκευή 21/9 μεσημέρι η iptv άρχισε να πιξελιάζει. Μέτρησα 3800Kbps. Κάνω restart router και αμέσως επανέρχεται στο φυσιολογικό 5800Kbps.
2. Εχθές Πέμπτη 20/9 βράδυ, βλέπω ότι δεν έχω iptv και ότι οι ιστοσελίδες ανοίγουν τραγικά αργά, δηλ 5 λεπτά ένα απλό search στο google!!! Προσοχή, δεν είχα αποσύνδεση. Κάνω restart router και όλα διορθώθηκαν, η ταχύτητα επανήλθε ακαριαία στο φυσιολογικό 5800Kbps.

----------


## elkal

Τι να πω ... κι εγώ στα ίδια είμαι!

Μέσα στη προηγούμενη βδομάδα πέρασαν 2 μέρες χωρίς να εμφανιστεί και δεν είχα tvbox ανοιχτό ούτε κατέβαζα /ανέβαζα torrents  κτλ.

εχθές επανεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα. Συμπέρανα ότι το μεγάλο upload δεν προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. Φίλτρα κ splitter δεν έχω αλλάξει για δοκιμή ακόμα. Θα κοιτάξω να το κάνω κι αυτό. 

Κατά τ' άλλα έχω λίγο-πολύ μάθει να λειτουργώ με αυτό χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι εντελώς σπαστικό. (Να πω την αλήθεια περίμενα καλά νέα από τον ilpara που το ψάχνει περισσότερο απ' όλους αλλά δεν...)

Άντε να δούμε ....

----------


## akrato

> Φίλε μου κάτι άσχημο πρέπει να συμβαίνει με το Pirelli.  Όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με σένα, μόνο που ενώ το είχα και με το LinkSys και με το Pirelli, τώρα μετά την αναβάθμιση στο firmware του LinkSys έχω πολύ καλή σύνδεση έστω και με τόσο χάλια στατιστικά γραμμής.
> 
> DSL Status:                      Connected
> DSL Modulation Mode:                ADSL2+
> DSL Path Mode:                   Interleaved
> Downstream Rate:                  9020 kbps
> Upstream Rate:                    1009 kbps
> Downstream Margin:                  5 db
> Upstream Margin:                5 db
> ...


Μόλις πριν 2 μέρες λειτούργησε η γραμμή μου και ουσιαστικά σήμερα έκανα όλες τις δοκιμές...

Από το πρωί κατεβάζω ασταμάτητα αλλά έχω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα το οποίο παρατήρησα το πρωί...

Συνδέομαι από τα 7900 έως και τα 8300 ενώ έχω δει και 9100. Οι ταχύτητες είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικές ανάλογα το κλείδωμα. Από 720 Κb έως και 830 στα 9100. Και ταχύτητες απόλυτα σταθερές με download manager. 

Έχω παρόμοια στατιστικά με τον φίλο που κάνω παράθεση το ποστ του. Έχω att. down 41 και s/n 5 σταθερά και up και down. 

Έχω όμως και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Συγκεκριμένα η ταχύτητα μηδενίζεται αλλά ο συγχρονισμός δεν χάνεται. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται με restart τον router είτε μέσω ρυθμίσεων του pirelli είτε από το κουμπάκι. 

Δεν το έχω τεστάρει ακόμα με την τηλεόραση. Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται σε εμένα σχετικά απότομα. Μπορεί να έχω μισή ώρα σταθερά φουλ ταχύτητα και μέσα σε 5 λεπτά μηδενίζει. Μου έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές με διαφορά από μισή ώρα μέχρι 2 ώρες μεταξύ τους και το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα. 

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι πριν πέσει η ταχύτητα αυξάνεται απότομα το Interleaved Path CRC Error.

Ενώ το νούμερο αυξάνεται με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς όσο κατεβάζω ξαφνικά ο ρυθμός αύξησης μεγαλώνει και 2-3 λεπτά αργότερα ξεκινάει το φαινόμενο της πτώσης της ταχύτητας... σε 5-10 λεπτά έχει μηδενίσει!!!

Ήδη είμαι σχεδόν 2 ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά φοβάμαι ότι σε λίγο πάλι θα το έχω...

Δεν το έχω αναφέρει ακόμα στην ΟΝ αλλά θα το κάνω...

Θα δοκιμάσω και με tv και θα σας πω. Εγώ όταν ανάβω το video box χάνω αμέσως 400 - 450 Kb ταχύτητας από το internet. 

Το ότι είμαι για 2 ώρες με φουλ ταχύτητα και φουλ κατέβασμα χωρίς disconects σημαίνει ότι παρόλα τα 5 db η ίδια η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει πρόβλημα αλλιώς θα είχα disconects κάθε 10-15 λεπτά όπως είχαμε δει παλιότερα στα πρώτα βήματα της ΟΝ...

----------


## akrato

Μόλις το ξαναέπαθα ακριβώς στις 2 και 1/2 ώρες...

Όμως με reset από το κουμπί του router αργεί πολύ να ξαναπάρει μπρος παρόλο που έχει συγχρονίσει... μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του pirelli γίνεται πολύ πιο γρήγορα πατώντας το connect...

----------


## Thiseas

Ακριβώς μια από τα ίδια!!

Κάθε Σάββατο, Κυριακή πρωί (ούτε ραντεβού να είχαμε - μήπως λέει κάτι αυτό?) χρειάζετε να κάνω restart τον router 2,3 φορές... λόγω κολλημάτων.

Είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό αλλά και *επικύνδινο* πολλές φορές στο να χάσω δουλειά ωρών!!!


PS: Μήπως είναι θέμα περιοχής? Γιατί βλέπω οτι και ο φίλος ο elkal που είμαστε κοντά στα ίδια performance measures... έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα....

----------


## ilpara

1. Απλά μηδενίζεται η ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό? Μήπως έχετε κλασσική αποσύνδεση και από δυσλειτουργία του router αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι σαν να έχει συγχρονισμό? Με noise margin down σημαντικά κάτω από 10-11 το ποιο πιθανό ειναι να έχετε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, οπότε μιλάμε για διαφορετικό πρόβλημα από αυτό που συζητάμε στο παρόν νήμα. Εγώ επιβεβαιωμένα δεν έχω αποσύνδεση και ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, διότι άλλοτε η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε σχεδόν μηδενική τιμή (λέω σχεδόν διότι μια απλή ιστοσελίδα συνήθως ανοίγει αλλά θέλει αρκετά λεπτά!) και άλλοτε απλώς η ταχύτητα μειώνεται στο 1/2 ή 1/3 ή ακόμη και 1/5 της φυσιολογικής τιμής χωρίς να μηδενίζεται.
2. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε ώρες αιχμής συνήθως, δηλ καθημερινές μεταξύ 19:00-24:00 ή Σαββατοκύριακα (πρωί-βράδυ), σχεδόν ποτέ όμως δεν έχει συμβεί καθημερινή πρωί, παρότι το έχω τεστάρει επανηλλειμένως αφήνοντας για παράδειγμα το videobox να παίζει. Συνεπώς συμπαιρένω ότι έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με τον εξοπλισμό της ΟΝ και λιγότερο με το router...
3. Τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου ανέφερε ότι βλέπει πολλά λάθος πακέτα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το αίτιο που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα (αν ναι που οφείλεται / πως δημιουργείται?) ή αν είναι συνέπεια/αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος, δηλ πρώτα πέφτει η ταχύτητα και αμέσως μετά εμφανίζονται λάθος πακέτα που είναι και το ποιο λογικό. Υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός να μας εξηγήσει τι συμβαίνει?
4. Συμπληρώστε τα "ADSL ιnfo" σας να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε (DSLAM, στατισυικά γραμμής, router, κλπ).
5. Όταν αναφέρετε το πρόβλημα στο 13801 να υπαγορεύετε στον υπάλληλο την ακριβή περιγραφή του προβλήματος, διότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να πληκτρολογούν το πρόβλημα σε μια οθόνη την οποία κάποιες ημέρες αργότερα διαβάζει πραγματικό τεχνικός της ΟΝ, και να ζητάτε να σας διαβάζει τι έγραψε διότι πολλές φορές βαριούνται και γράφουν περιλήψεις ή και λάθος πράγματα. Στην περιγραφή καλό είναι να δύνετε λεπτομέρειες. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ
*ΥΓ: Παρακαλώ διαβάστε και τα άλλα μου μηνύματα στο νήμα όπου περιγράφω αναλυτικά το πρόβλημα, τις ανεπιτυχείς προσπάθειες επίλυσης, κλπ, αφενός για να μην ξανααναφέρουμε τα ίδια πράγματα, αφετέρου μπας και σας έρθει καμια καλή ιδέα για το αίτιο του προβλήματος*

----------


## Thiseas

> 1. Απλά μηδενίζεται η ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό? Μήπως έχετε κλασσική αποσύνδεση και από δυσλειτουργία του router αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι σαν να έχει συγχρονισμό? Με noise margin down σημαντικά κάτω από 10-11 το ποιο πιθανό ειναι να έχετε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, οπότε μιλάμε για διαφορετικό πρόβλημα από αυτό που συζητάμε στο παρόν νήμα. [/SIZE][/B]


Μηδενική ταχύτητα... 
Οι σελίδες κάνουνε κάτι ώρες (συνήθως βγάζουν time out) εκτός κι αν είναι κάτι που φοτώνει σχετικά γρήγορα (πχ google)... σε 2-3 λεπτά !!!
Το λαμπάκι ADSL είναι αναμένο και το OnLine αναβοσβήνει με σταθερή περίοδο αν και συχνά έχει... αρρυθμίες!!

----------


## demisone

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Καταρχάς μπορώ να δηλώσω και εγώ ότι έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί τόοοσο πολύ γιατί α) δεν παίζω online-games και αρα δεν με "σκοτώνει" το να πέφτει η γραμμή σε κάποια φάση και β) το pc μου είναι δίπλα στο router οπότε μου είναι εύκολο να κάνω restart και να περιμένω 1-2 λεπτά μέχρι να πάρει μπρος... Από την άλλη μου την σπάει προφανώς το όλο αυτό πράγμα γιατί δείχνει μία τρομερή αναξιοπιστία της On και γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι άμα αρχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ το tv-box θα με επιρρεάζει και μένα άμεσα... Τεσπά, αρκετά με το μπούρου-μπούρου αυτό που ήθελα απλά να πω είναι για το εξής που ανέφερε (ρώταγε) πριν ο ilpara:




> 3. Τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου ανέφερε ότι βλέπει πολλά λάθος πακέτα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το αίτιο που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα (αν ναι που οφείλεται / πως δημιουργείται?) ή αν είναι συνέπεια/αποτέλεσμα του προβλήματος, δηλ πρώτα πέφτει η ταχύτητα και αμέσως μετά εμφανίζονται λάθος πακέτα που είναι και το ποιο λογικό. Υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός να μας εξηγήσει τι συμβαίνει?


Θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω λίγο περιεκτικά γιατί δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο στην διάθεσή μου...

Καταρχάς υπάρχουν δύο επίπεδα δικτύωσης που μας ενδιαφέρουν στην σύνδεση μας (γενικά είναι πολύ παραπάνω άλλα τα υπόλοιπα αυτή την στιγμή δεν μας απασχολούν). Το πρώτο είναι το ATM που έχει να κάνει με την ADSL σύνδεση και ότι αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει, π.χ.: συγχρονισμός, attenuations, ταχύτητα που "κλειδώνει" το modem, κ.λπ., κ.λπ... Σε αυτό το επίπεδο θεωρητικά, τα δύο adsl modems θα πρέπει να τα "βρουν" στην ταχύτητα που θα συγχρονίσουν με βάση την ποιότητα της γραμμής. Αφού αυτά ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ με αυτή την διαδικασία θα έρθει το δεύτερο επίπεδο που μας ενδιαφέρει, το TCP/IP, και θα αρχίσει να στέλνει και να δέχεται πακέτα [...]. Τι γίνεται τώρα, το TCP/IP δεν "κλειδώνει" από πριν σε μία ταχύτητα αλλά κατά την διάρκεια των μεταδόσεων πακέτων προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί στην μέγιστη δυνατή (στιγμιαία) ταχύτητα. Πρακτικά αυτό που κάνει είναι να στέλνει όσα περισσότερα πακέτα μπορεί, μέχρι η γραμμή να "σκάσει" (!). Όταν πλέον αντιληφθεί ότι ο απέναντι δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί σε αυτή την ταχύτητα (και αυτό γίνεται βλέποντας ότι πολλά πακέτα χάνονται ή φτάνουν "χαλασμένα") αρχίζει και κατεβάζει μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η ορθή λειτουργία και πάλι από την αρχή (πολύ χοντρικά η περιγραφή).

Με βάση αυτά, το μόνο που μπορώ εγώ να συμπεράνω ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ (!!!), είναι ότι για κάποιο λόγο, η γραμμή ή το modem μας ή το modem απέναντι δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί/στείλει με τους ρυθμούς που έχει κλειδώσει το ATM (adsl) - τουλάχιστον για την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή - και αρχίζει και ρίχνει του θανατά την ταχύτητα. 

Το θέμα εδώ είναι το εξής: γιατί το ATM επίπεδο από μόνο του δεν το διαχειρίζεται αυτό? Αν για παράδειγμα έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή για κάποιον λόγο, γιατί δεν αποσυνδέεται και να ξανασυνδεθεί από μόνο του; Αν το πρόβλημα δεν έγκειται εκεί, ποιος φταίει; Το modem μας (to pirelli) φρικάρει και αρχίζει και τα κάνει μπάχαλο ή φταίει το απέναντι modem / router / δίκτυο της on; Και αν φταίει το δίκτυο της ON γιατί το modem μας δεν μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί καταλλήλως ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να κάνουμε εμείς reset;

Για μένα, αυτό που θα μας βοηθήσει να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τι φταίει - μιας και οι τεχνικοί της on απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν μπορούν - είναι να δούμε στην ΙΔΙΑ γραμμή πως αντιδρά ένα άλλο modem/router... Να μείνει απάνω στην γραμμή για 4-5 μέρες και να δούμε. Βέβαια αυτό απαιτεί χρόνο καθώς αν για παράδειγμα διορθωθεί το όλο πρόβλημα με ένα άλλο router θα πρέπει να επαληθεύσουμε ότι εξακολουθεί να γίνεται με το pirelli...

My 2 cents...

----------


## akrato

Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει εδώ ή έχω γενικότερα disconects.

Πάντως μετά από ένα διάστημα full download το οποίο δεν είναι ποτέ μικρότερο από μισή ώρα και συνήθως είναι 2 ώρες αρχίζω να έχω πολλά χαμένα πακέτα και μετά από 1-2 λεπτά η ταχύτητα αρχίζει και πέφτει αλλά όχι απότομα. Σταθεροποιείται για λίγο γύρω στα 200 Κb και ανεβοκατεβαίνει εκεί και μετά πέφτει και άλλο μέχρι που μηδενίζει. 

Το λαμπάκι στο adsl παραμένει αναμμένο αλλά δεν ανάβει πλέον το λαμπάκι on-line. Στις ρυθμίσεις του router δείχνει ότι είμαι ακόμα συνδεδεμένος και μόνο μετά από κάποια ώρα μου λέει ότι δεν έχει ip αλλά δείχνει κανονικά ότι είμαι συγχρονισμένος στην συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα. Όταν πατάω εκεί connect δεν παίρνω ip αλλά εξακολουθεί και δείχνει ότι είμαι συνδεδεμένος στην συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα. 

Μόνο όταν κάνω disconect και ξανά connect παίρνω ip και αυτό όχι πάντα... κάποιες φορές θέλει να το κλείσω από το κουμπί...

Νομίζω ότι στα disconnects δεν έπρεπε να μου δείχνει ταχύτητα σύνδεσης...

Το ότι έχω 5 db ξέρω ότι είναι πρόβλημα αλλά και πάλι έχει παίξει και 5 ώρες full download μέχρι τώρα χωρίς κανένα θέμα... μου είπαν από την ΟΝ ότι αν όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα θα είχα από την αρχή πολλά χαμένα πακέτα και disconects σχεδόν αμέσως...

----------


## demisone

> Νομίζω ότι στα disconnects δεν έπρεπε να μου δείχνει ταχύτητα σύνδεσης...


Άλλο τα TCP/IP Disconnects (τουτεστιν, internet) και αλλο τα atm. Η ταχυτητα συνδεσης (οπως ειπα και πριν....) αναφέρεται στην ταχύτητα που έχει κλειδώσει το atm

----------


## ilpara

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα....
> Καταρχάς υπάρχουν δύο επίπεδα δικτύωσης που μας ενδιαφέρουν στην σύνδεση μας (γενικά είναι πολύ παραπάνω άλλα τα υπόλοιπα αυτή την στιγμή δεν μας απασχολούν). Το πρώτο είναι το ATM που έχει να κάνει με την ADSL σύνδεση και ότι αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει, π.χ.: συγχρονισμός, attenuations, ταχύτητα που "κλειδώνει" το modem, κ.λπ., κ.λπ... Σε αυτό το επίπεδο θεωρητικά, τα δύο adsl modems θα πρέπει να τα "βρουν" στην ταχύτητα που θα συγχρονίσουν με βάση την ποιότητα της γραμμής. Αφού αυτά ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ με αυτή την διαδικασία θα έρθει το δεύτερο επίπεδο που μας ενδιαφέρει, το TCP/IP, και θα αρχίσει να στέλνει και να δέχεται πακέτα [...]. Τι γίνεται τώρα, το TCP/IP δεν "κλειδώνει" από πριν σε μία ταχύτητα αλλά κατά την διάρκεια των μεταδόσεων πακέτων προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί στην μέγιστη δυνατή (στιγμιαία) ταχύτητα. Πρακτικά αυτό που κάνει είναι να στέλνει όσα περισσότερα πακέτα μπορεί, μέχρι η γραμμή να "σκάσει" (!). Όταν πλέον αντιληφθεί ότι ο απέναντι δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί σε αυτή την ταχύτητα (και αυτό γίνεται βλέποντας ότι πολλά πακέτα χάνονται ή φτάνουν "χαλασμένα") αρχίζει και κατεβάζει μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η ορθή λειτουργία και πάλι από την αρχή (πολύ χοντρικά η περιγραφή).
> Με βάση αυτά, το μόνο που μπορώ εγώ να συμπεράνω ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ (!!!), είναι ότι για κάποιο λόγο, η γραμμή ή το modem μας ή το modem απέναντι δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί/στείλει με τους ρυθμούς που έχει κλειδώσει το ATM (adsl) - τουλάχιστον για την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή - και αρχίζει και ρίχνει του θανατά την ταχύτητα. 
> Το θέμα εδώ είναι το εξής: γιατί το ATM επίπεδο από μόνο του δεν το διαχειρίζεται αυτό? Αν για παράδειγμα έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή για κάποιον λόγο, γιατί δεν αποσυνδέεται και να ξανασυνδεθεί από μόνο του; Αν το πρόβλημα δεν έγκειται εκεί, ποιος φταίει; Το modem μας (to pirelli) φρικάρει και αρχίζει και τα κάνει μπάχαλο ή φταίει το απέναντι modem / router / δίκτυο της on; Και αν φταίει το δίκτυο της ON γιατί το modem μας δεν μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί καταλλήλως ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να κάνουμε εμείς reset;
> Για μένα, αυτό που θα μας βοηθήσει να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τι φταίει - μιας και οι τεχνικοί της on απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν μπορούν - είναι να δούμε στην ΙΔΙΑ γραμμή πως αντιδρά ένα άλλο modem/router... Να μείνει απάνω στην γραμμή για 4-5 μέρες και να δούμε. Βέβαια αυτό απαιτεί χρόνο καθώς αν για παράδειγμα διορθωθεί το όλο πρόβλημα με ένα άλλο router θα πρέπει να επαληθεύσουμε ότι εξακολουθεί να γίνεται με το pirelli...
> My 2 cents...


*Ευχαριστώ πολύ (!!!) για την πλήρη και κατανοητή εξήγηση!*  :Smile: 
Μερικές ακόμη ερωτήσεις:
1. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το noise margin down δεν έχει σταθερή τιμή αλλά κυμαίνεται, στην περίπτωση μου μεταξύ 12 και 15. Συγκεκριμένα 13-14 είναι η συνήθης τιμή, σπάνια έχω δει 15, αλλά συχνά βλέπω 12. Μάλιστα όποτε εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα (χαμηλή ή μηδενική ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό) σχεδόν πάντα βλέπω 12(!). 
*Είναι φυσιολογικές αυτές οι διακυμάνσεις 2-3dB στο noise margin ή μπορεί να ευθύνονται για το πρόβλημα*? 
Αν ναι, οι υποθέσεις που γράφω παρακάτω είναι λάθος.
2. *Να υποθέσω ότι η διακύμανση 14 με 12 είναι μεγάλη (παρότι σαν στατιστικά είναι καλά), οπότε εκεί είναι που "τα παίζει" η συνεργασία ανάμεσα στον δικό μου router και σε αυτόν της ΟΝ στο ΑΤΜ επίπεδο οπότε πέφτει η ταχύτητα στο TCP/IP επίπεδο και επειδή δεν διορθώνεται η συνεργασία στο ΑΤΜ επίπεδο καταλήγουμε σε πολύ χαμήλη ή και μηδενική ταχύτητα?* 
Αυτή η υπόθεση εξηγεί γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίζεται σε όλους τους χρήστες, ή σε όλους τους χρήστες με κακά στατιστικά. Μπορεί κάποιος χρήστης να έχει κακή αλλά σταθερή γραμμή οπότε να μην έχει το πρόβλημα. Ενώ μπορεί το πρόβλημα να εμφανίζεται σε χρήστες με ΑΣΤΑΘΗ γραμμή, δηλ. διακύμανση του noise margin >2dB, ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι καλή ή κακή.
Προς υπόλοιπους χρήστες με το ίδιο πρόβλημα: Παρακαλώ ελέγξτε το για μερικές ημέρες (να βλέπετε το noise margin από τη σελίδα του router όταν η ταχύτητα είναι οκ και όταν το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται) και ενημερώστε μας όταν είστε σίγουροι. 
3. Αν αυτή είναι μια λογική εξήγηση του προβλήματος, *μπορεί ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να "κλειδώσει" το επίπεδο συνεργασίας (σε ΑΤΜ επίπεδο ή TCP/IP?) σε τιμή αρκετά χαμηλή που να λειτουργεί με noise margin down τόσο με 12dB όσο και με τα συνήθη 13-14?* (αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν μιλάμε για ταχύτητα, διότι θυμίζω ότι με τεχνικό της ΟΝ δοκιμάσαμε να κλειδώσω σε πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα (6000Kbps) και το πρόβλημα εξακολουθούσε)
4. Όπως είχα πει ζητήθηκε εξυγίανση της γραμμής μου από ΟΤΕ ο οποίος την βρήκε καλή. Προφανώς την έλεγξε σε στιγμή που δεν εμφάνιζε αστάθεια στο noise margin. *Διορθώνεται αυτή η αστάθεια στο noise margin? Από ΟΤΕ? Τι θα πρέπει να ζητήσω?*
Με εκτίμηση
Ηλίας

ΥΓ: Θέλω να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα διότι θέλω να βάλω την 2η γραμμή με 12 ευρώ, η οποία είναι VoIP και προφανώς θα δυσλειτουργεί όταν η ταχύτητα πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά ή και σχεδόν μηδενίζεται, έστω και αν δεν χάνει συγχρονισμό!

----------


## elkal

Ωραία και χρήσιμη η εξήγηση του demisone!!! Μιας που ξέρεις, δε μιλάς και με κάποιον τεχνικό της ΟΝ μήπως βρεθεί καμιά λύση??

Όσον αφορά το δικό μου (ίδιο) πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τα εξής:

1) Όταν έγινε η σύνδεσή μου αρχικά είχα disconnects. To SNR ήταν 5dB. Ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου είπε ότι βλέπει πολλά πακέτα να χάνονται κ έτσι μου ενίσχυσε το SNR το οποίο πήγε στα 8-9dB. 

2)  Από τότε άρχιζε να παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε, η μόνη κίνηση που έκανα ήταν να αλλάξω την τηλεφωνική πρίζα με μία καλύτερης ποιότητας. Αυτό ενίσχυσε το SNR στα 10dB.

3) Όπως κι στον  ilpara, και σε 'μένα το SNR παίζει από +-2dB (8-10dB)

4) Εννοείται ότι κι εγώ παρατηρώ χάσιμο πολλών πακέτων μόνο όταν εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα.

Θα αρχίσω κι εγώ επαφές με την ΟΝ κάποια στιγμή ... άντε να δούμε μήπως βγάλουμε άκρη...

----------


## tkonto

Καλημέρα και από εμένα.

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα από ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ to firmware (1η υπόνοια ότι σχετίζεται με προβληματικό firmware)

Να προσθέσω όμως το εξής μιας και έχω φάει ώρες στο debugging.

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την πλευρά του LAN!!!!

Μιας και έχω εν χρήση όλες τις πόρτες LAN, εύκολα είδα ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει με το να μην μπορεί να μιλήσει η μία πόρτα με την άλλη.

Εξηγώ με παράδειγμα:

Έχω δύο συστήματα στην LAN πόρτα 1 και 2.

Ξαφνικά και ενώ το 1 βγαίνει στο Ιντερνετ αλλά και το 2 βγαίνει στο Ιντερνετ, τα 1 και 2 μεταξύ τους δεν μιλάνε (ενώ μίλαγαν κανονικά). Εάν βγάλω τα 1 και 2 από το Πιρέλλι, τα συνδέσω σε ένα switch και το switch το συνδέσω σε μια από τις ethernet του Pirelli, η επικοινωνία αποκαθήσταται αμέσως.

Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι (μιας και δεν έχω δυνατότητα να το δοκιμάσω αλλά η απάντηση θα μας πάει ποιο κοντά στον υπαίτειο): Εάν είσαι συνδεδεμένος με USB και όχι στο Ethernet, το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται ή όχι? 

Και κάτι ακόμη. Τη στιγμή του προβλήματος εάν δεν κάνεις reload αλλά κάνεις disconnect - connect (από το μενού DSL) ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ να κάνει connect. ΜΟΝΟ με reload θα ξανακάνει σύνδεση.

Πραγματικά φαίνεται για πρόβλημα στο firwmare!!!

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## charis_k

> Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μου συμβαίνει και με το Pirelli και με το WAG200.
> Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι το Pirelli το κάνει 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, ενώ το LinkSys 2-3 φορές την ώρα.!!


Απο την Παρασκευη 15/9 με πεταγε σε λεπτα.

Με ολα τα firmaware to idio akoma kai to beta.

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, Τεταρτη -Πεμπτη εβαλα το τρεχων official παλι (1.01.05) και ενω ειχα τα ιδια,
επεμεινα με την διαφοροποιηση αυτη: restore default, reboot, wifi OFF, eth1 to pc kai ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ πανω, reboot, upgrade to 1.01.05 (reflash),wifi OFF , και ακολουθησα τη διαδικασια της linksys μετα το flash. ΔΛΔ:
Πατημενο το reset απο πισω ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, σε 30 δευτερα power OFF, σε 30 δευτερα power OΝ, σε 30 δευτερα αφεινουμε το reset και περναμε τις ρυθμισεις του isp κτλ. 
Ετσι ειμαι οκ απο τοτε. Συμπτωση;

----------


## akrato

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο σήμερα από την ΟΝ γιατί είχα δηλώσει βλάβη την πρώτη μέρα και μου είπαν ότι από το σύστημα βλέπουν ότι έχω μέγιστο δυνατό στα 9600 και επειδή έχω θόρυβο στην γραμμή θα έρθουν σπίτι να κάνουν μετρήσεις...

----------


## elkal

> Μιας και έχω εν χρήση όλες τις πόρτες LAN, εύκολα είδα ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει με το να μην μπορεί να μιλήσει η μία πόρτα με την άλλη.
> 
>  Εάν βγάλω τα 1 και 2 από το Πιρέλλι, τα συνδέσω σε ένα switch και το switch το συνδέσω σε μια από τις ethernet του Pirelli, η επικοινωνία αποκαθήσταται αμέσως.
> 
> Πραγματικά φαίνεται για πρόβλημα στο firwmare!!!


Έχω πάνω-κάτω το configuration που αναφέρεις. Το pirelli συνδεδεμένο σε ένα switch μόνο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα πάνω στο switch. Δεν είναι ποτέ όλα σε λειτουργία αλλά 2 η/υ συχνά θα παίρνουν internet ταυτόχρονα. Το πρόβλημα όμως το έχω!

Επίσης, εάν ήταν προβληματικό firmware δεν θα είχαν όλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα ή απλά συνδέεις την ύπαρξη επιπλέον ethernet στο pirelli με το προβληματικό firmware?

----------


## tkonto

> Επίσης, εάν ήταν προβληματικό firmware δεν θα είχαν όλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα ή απλά συνδέεις την ύπαρξη επιπλέον ethernet στο pirelli με το προβληματικό firmware?


Για αυτό το ερώτημα θα ξέρω απάντηση σε 2-3 ημέρες και εγηξώ γιατί:

Επειδή το πρόβλημα λυνόταν μόνο reload, έβαλα έναν χρονοδιακόπτη στο Πιρελλι, να το κλείνει κάθε ημέρα στις 05:00. Τώρα που γύρισα τα πάντα σε ένα switch και έχω μια μόνο σύνδεση προς το Πιρελλι, απενεργοποίησα τον χρονοδιακόπτη. Περιμένω να περάσουν οι μέρες να δούμε εάν θα κάνει το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάλι (αλλά νομίζω ότι θα το κάνει).

----------


## ORIONAS21

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακριβώς είχα στις αρχές.
Το δήλωσα 2 - 3 φορές πρόβλημα στην ON και πρέπει να μου άλλαξαν DSALM.
Κατά την γνώμη μου νομίζω ότι φταίει το DSLAM.
Μόνο αν σας αλλάξει το DSLAM θα βρείτε την υγειά σας.

----------


## ilpara

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακριβώς είχα στις αρχές.
> Το δήλωσα 2 - 3 φορές πρόβλημα στην ON και πρέπει να μου άλλαξαν DSALM.
> Κατά την γνώμη μου νομίζω ότι φταίει το DSLAM.
> Μόνο αν σας αλλάξει το DSLAM θα βρείτε την υγειά σας.


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΟ DSLAM!!!
1. DSLAM ονομάζεται το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ ανά περιοχή στο οποίο πλέον έχουν τον δικό τους "χώρο" οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι, ΣΩΣΤΑ?
2. Το κάθε ζεύγος τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου ξεκινάει από τον χώρο του χρήστη (σπίτι ή γραφείο) και καταλήγει σε συγκεκριμένο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, αυτό της περιοχής.
Από τα (1) και (2) συμπεραίνω ότι για να αλλάξεις DSLAM πρέπει να σου αλλάξουν ζεύγος τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου το οποίο θα καταλήγει σε άλλο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, κατί που αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είναι δυνατό αφενός και είναι αρμοδιότητα ΟΤΕ αφετέρου.
Συνεπώς δεν σου άλλαξαν DSLAM (εκτός και αν έχω λάθος στον συλλογισμό μου που είναι πιθανό και παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε).
*Μήπως σε άλλαξαν κύκλωμα, ή ρούτερ, ή κάτι άλλο στο ίδιο DSLAM?
Μπορεί παρακαλώ κάποιος σχετικός να μας κατατοπίσει?*

----------


## ORIONAS21

Αυτό εννοούσα.
Το αντίστοιχο modem μου στο DSLAM.

Κάθε πελάτης έχει και το ανάλογο modem στο DSLAM του.
Το οποίο ελέγχετε από τον πάροχο του.
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν μέχρι και το DSLAM είναι βλάβη ΟΤΕ η ΟΝ

----------


## ilpara

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακριβώς είχα στις αρχές.
> ... Κατά την γνώμη μου νομίζω ότι φταίει το DSLAM.


Θα συμφωνήσω. Θα τα πω απλά όπως τα καταλαβαίνω ως μη-ειδικός:
Από τα όσα έχουμε αναφέρει έως τώρα συμπεραίνω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στον router στο DSLAM της ΟΝ με τον οποίο "μιλάει" ο router που έχω στο σπίτι. Ο router στο DSLAM έχει πρόβλημα στη διαχείριση του ΑΤΜ επίπεδου επικοινωνίας με συνέπεια να ανταλλάσσει χαλασμένα πακέτα τα οποία οδηγούν το TCP/IP επίπεδο σε συνεχή (άλλοτε αργή - άλλοτε ταχύτατη) πτώση της ταχύτητας.
Δεδομένου ότι από την πλευρά του χρήστη έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα (firmware, αλλαγή router, ρυθμίσεις, μη χρήση Η/Υ, μη χρήση videobox, ...) νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ζητήσω να με συνδέσουν σε άλλο router στο DSLAM.
Παρακαλώ για σχόλια-συμβουλές από τους "ειδικούς"

----------


## elkal

Αν το ζητήσεις πάντως από τους τεχνικούς ενημέρωσέ μας για το τι σου είπαν. Να ξέρουμε δλδ εάν γίνεται να κάνουν την συγκεκριμένη επισκευή.

----------


## tkonto

Μου το ξαναέκανε αν και έχω μόνο μία δίκτυακή πόρτα εν χρήση ουσιαστικά αφού τα έχω όλα τα μηχανήματα σε ένα switch.

Όντως δίχνει για πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με το DSLAM σε Layer 2.

Εμένα τώρα μου το κάνει και χειρώτερα. Πλήρες disconect και αδύντον το reconnect εκτός και εάν κάνω reboot.

Έχει κάποιος USB σύνδεση ΜΟΝΟ για να ξέρουμε ότι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση συμπεριφέρεται το ίδιο???


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nasGa

το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω κ εγώ με τον ilpara.. όταν ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή δεν έχω internet. Πρέπει να  κλείσω το pirelli κ να το ξανανοίξω για να συγχρονίσει. Κάποιες φορές μηδενίζει η ταχύτητα κ κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας χωρίς να χάσει συγχρονισμό αλλά μετά το restart του modem επανέρχεται. Αλλά το βράδυ μετά της 7.30 με 8.00 μηδενίζει η ταχύτητα χωρίς πάλι να χάσει συγχρονισμό και ακόμα κ με restart του pirelli αν είμαι τυχερός μπορεί να έχω πάλι internet μετά από κανά μισάωρο κ αν... Μου έχουν συγχρονίσει το modem στα 7Μbps κ έχω αποσυνδέσει το splitter μετά από παρότρυνση τεχνικού της ON. Έχω συνδέσει το pirelli κατευθείαν στον κεντρικό διανεμητή του ΟΤΕ που έρχεται απ'έξω κ από την κεντρική πρίζα μέχρι το ΡC η σύνδεση είναι ασύρματη... Βάλτε κ τον τρελλό θόρυβο που έχω κ έδεσε το γλυκό. Παίζουν τα νεύρα μου...ι

----------


## roseman1986

και εγώ μία από τα ίδια και είμαι καινούργιος στο δίκτυο της On . το έχω συνδέσει με όλους τους τρόπους wirelles ethernet usb  το πρόβλημα παραμένει.ωστόσο όταν κατεβάζω αρχεία ή είμαι συνέχεια σε σελίδες όλα καλά το πρόβλημα μου το κάνι όταν δεν κάνο κάτι στο διαδίκτυο ή κλείσω το Pc δηλαδή όταν δεν υπάρχει συνεχής ροή δεδομένων  δεν έχω συνδεδεμένο iptv.
dslam κεραμικού

----------


## keltis

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε και σε μένα. Είμαι νέος χρήστης (συνδέθηκα πριν 2 εβδομάδες). Εχω ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα που αναφέρετε και σεις. Εχω 2 Η/Υ πάνω στο πιρέλι, και όταν χαθεί το Internet, χάνω και τη σύνδεση μεταξύ των Η/Υ (LAN). Είναι τρομερά εκνευριστικό γιατί συμβαίνει σχεδόν κάθε 1 ώρα ! Αν κλείσω και ξανανοίξω το πιρέλι, όλα καλά. Το περίεργο είναι πως, την πρώτη εβδομάδα λειτουργίας, δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα !

----------


## ilpara

*(καλό είναι να διαβάσετε το νήμα από την αρχή)*
Ζήτησα αλλαγή στο DSLAM αλλά πολύ δισταχτικά μου είπαν ότι είναι δύσκολο να γίνει...
Μου είπαν ακόμη ότι επίκειται (πότε?) αναβάθμιση του firmware του router που ίσως (δεν ξέρουν...) διορθώσει το πρόβλημα. Γενικά διέγνωσα αδυναμία επίλυσης του προβλήματος και ίσως απροθυμία να ασχοληθούν με κάτι που απαιτεί χρόνο και προσπάθεια όταν δεν αφορά πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών... ας μην περάσει!!!
Μόνο αν επιμείνουμε ίσως αποφασίσουν να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά...
Παρακαλώ να δηλώνετε το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ ξεκάθαρα!
... και όποιος βρει λύση ας μας ενημερώσει

----------


## eveonline1

> *(καλό είναι να διαβάσετε το νήμα από την αρχή)*
> Ζήτησα αλλαγή στο DSLAM αλλά πολύ δισταχτικά μου είπαν ότι είναι δύσκολο να γίνει...
> Μου είπαν ακόμη ότι επίκειται (πότε?)* αναβάθμιση του firmware του router που ίσως (δεν ξέρουν...) διορθώσει το πρόβλημα.* Γενικά διέγνωσα αδυναμία επίλυσης του προβλήματος και ίσως απροθυμία να ασχοληθούν με κάτι που απαιτεί χρόνο και προσπάθεια όταν δεν αφορά πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών... ας μην περάσει!!!
> Μόνο αν επιμείνουμε ίσως αποφασίσουν να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά...
> Παρακαλώ να δηλώνετε το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ ξεκάθαρα!
> ... και όποιος βρει λύση ας μας ενημερώσει


Αν όμως μιλάνε για το ζαντολάστιχο και νέο firmware , τότε ίσως το πρόβλημα να το έχει το pirelli.
Ήδη ξεκίνησα δοκιμές με άλλο μόντεμ (level one) και βλέπω μεγάλη σταθερότητα. Να μην προτρέχω όμως θα συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές και τις επόμενες μέρες για να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποια συμπεράσματα.

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα αφορά πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό χρηστών απλά νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι βολευόμαστε με το restart router που κάνουμε...

----------


## Avesael

Το παρατήρησα κι εγώ σε φίλο, τις 3 τελευταίες φορές που τον επισκέφθηκα. Θέμα firmware δεν πρέπει να είναι γιατί έχει το 1.21 . Επίσης συγχρονίζει στα 12/1 με 13db snr και att 21db...
Υποθέτω ότι είναι πρόβλημα στο dslam...

----------


## xarhss

παιδιά εγώ το έχω από χτες που παραπονέθηκα ότι έχω ταχύτητα μόνο 3,5 mb . ίσως κάτι κάνανε μου είπαν να κλείσω και to kaspersky και τελικά πήγα στα 8,5 mb και πέθανα !!!!!!!!!!!!!
από τότε κάποιες στιγμές έχω μηδεινκή ταχύτητα κάποιες κανονική αλλά ποτέ δε μπαίνω στο Internet και δε λύνεται ούτε με restart ούτε με αλλαγή καλωδίων
και κάτι άλλο φίλτρο δεν έχω βάλει, μόνο splitter, είχε μέσα η συσκευασία filter???
που θα βρω???

----------


## elkal

> Ζήτησα αλλαγή στο DSLAM αλλά πολύ δισταχτικά μου είπαν ότι είναι δύσκολο να γίνει...
> Μου είπαν ακόμη ότι επίκειται (πότε?) αναβάθμιση του firmware του router που ίσως (δεν ξέρουν...) διορθώσει το πρόβλημα. Γενικά διέγνωσα αδυναμία επίλυσης του προβλήματος και ίσως απροθυμία να ασχοληθούν με κάτι που απαιτεί χρόνο και προσπάθεια όταν δεν αφορά πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών... ας μην περάσει!!!
> Μόνο αν επιμείνουμε ίσως αποφασίσουν να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά...
> Παρακαλώ να δηλώνετε το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ ξεκάθαρα!
> ... και όποιος βρει λύση ας μας ενημερώσει


Άρχισα κι εγώ σήμερα επικοινωνία με την τεχνική υποστήριξη με το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Άντε να δούμε ... 





> και κάτι άλλο φίλτρο δεν έχω βάλει, μόνο splitter, είχε μέσα η συσκευασία filter???
> που θα βρω???


Όχι δεν έχει στη συσκευασία.  Χρειάζεται να βάλεις φίλτρο πάνω στο splitter?

----------


## cnp5

> Άρχισα κι εγώ σήμερα επικοινωνία με την τεχνική υποστήριξη με το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Άντε να δούμε ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν έχει στη συσκευασία.  Χρειάζεται να βάλεις φίλτρο πάνω στο splitter?





> παιδιά εγώ το έχω από χτες που παραπονέθηκα ότι έχω ταχύτητα μόνο 3,5 mb . ίσως κάτι κάνανε μου είπαν να κλείσω και to kaspersky και τελικά πήγα στα 8,5 mb και πέθανα !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> από τότε κάποιες στιγμές έχω μηδεινκή ταχύτητα κάποιες κανονική αλλά ποτέ δε μπαίνω στο Internet και δε λύνεται ούτε με restart ούτε με αλλαγή καλωδίων
> και κάτι άλλο φίλτρο δεν έχω βάλει, μόνο splitter, είχε μέσα η συσκευασία filter???
> που θα βρω???


Μαζί με το router/modem της OnTelecoms στη συσκευασία περιλαμβάνετε και ένα μικρό "κουτάκι" splitter. Αυτό στην ουσία είναι ένας splitter με ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο για την τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε το splitter της On απλώς προσέξτε να συνδέσετε το τηλέφωνο στην έξοδο που λέει Phone και το modem στη θέση ADSL (αν θυμάμαι καλά τα ονόματα).

----------


## eveonline1

> παιδιά εγώ το έχω από χτες που παραπονέθηκα ότι έχω ταχύτητα μόνο 3,5 mb . ίσως κάτι κάνανε μου είπαν να κλείσω και to *kaspersky* και τελικά πήγα στα 8,5 mb και πέθανα !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> από τότε κάποιες στιγμές έχω μηδενική ταχύτητα κάποιες κανονική αλλά ποτέ δε μπαίνω στο Internet και δε λύνεται ούτε με restart ούτε με αλλαγή καλωδίων


Μπορεί εκείνη την ώρα το kaspersky να έκανε αναβάθμιση, οπότε είναι λογικό να σου τράβαγε "ιντερνετ". Καλό είναι να ρυθμίσεις τα definitions χειροκίνητα και να τα κάνεις όποτε θες εσύ.

Πρώτη ημέρα σήμερα με το μοντεμ-ρουτερ level one - το σύνδεσα από χτες το βράδυ - και το έχω αφήσει ανοικτό χωρίς προβλήματα.



Κάποια στιγμή χτες το βράδυ αλλά *για πολύ λίγο* έπειτα από τυχαία μέτρηση που έκανα , είχα και 3 mbps αλλά η ταχύτητα επανήλθε κανονικά *χωρίς να κάνω restart* , όμως από χτες δουλεύω σταθερά στα 6-7 mbps καθαρά. 
Θα συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές για μία εβδομάδα για να βγάλω κάποια ασφαλή συμπεράσματα .



Off Topic


		Γιατί όσες φορές επανειλημμένα έχω ρωτήσει το cs - τεχνικό τμήμα να χρησιμοποιήσω το δικό μου μόντεμ, τους βρίσκω *κατηγορηματικά αρνητικούς* ? με δικαιολογίες ότι δεν θα μου δουλεύει το ιντερνετ κατά 99% και ότι θα έχω πολλά προβλήματα????

----------


## xarhss

> Μπορεί εκείνη την ώρα το kaspersky να έκανε αναβάθμιση, οπότε είναι λογικό να σου τράβαγε &quot;ιντερνετ&quot;. Καλό είναι να ρυθμίσεις τα definitions χειροκίνητα και να τα κάνεις όποτε θες εσύ.
> 
> Πρώτη ημέρα σήμερα με το μοντεμ-ρουτερ level one - το σύνδεσα από χτες το βράδυ - και το έχω αφήσει ανοικτό χωρίς προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή χτες το βράδυ αλλά *για πολύ λίγο* έπειτα από τυχαία μέτρηση που έκανα , είχα και 3 mbps αλλά η ταχύτητα επανήλθε κανονικά *χωρίς να κάνω restart* , όμως από χτες δουλεύω σταθερά στα 6-7 mbps καθαρά. 
> Θα συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές για μία εβδομάδα για να βγάλω κάποια ασφαλή συμπεράσματα .
> 
> ...


Μπα, γενικώς συνεχώς σε πάνω από 10 μετρήσεις διαφορετικές ώρες και μέρες ειχα Max 3.5 MB ΠΑΝΤΩς ΠΑΙΔΙΑ κατι πρεπει να γίνει ομαδικά να τους κράξουμε, μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύραπερίμενα 68 λεπτά στη γραμμ΄λη τον τεχνικό και μετά ξεφορτίστηκε ο ασύρματος τους πήρα να με συν΄δεουν αμέσως αφού τσεκαραν ότι μίλαγα μου είπαν ότι θα ξαναπεριμένωτώρα κατεβάζω ενα αρχειακι με 3 κ ελεοςθλεουν χοντρό χέσιμο και παρακαλω να μη σβηστεί η λέξη . πληρλωνουμε και δεν έχουμε υπηρεσίεςκάτι να κα΄νουμε όλοι οι πονεμένοι

----------


## Avesael

xarhss , στο profile σου λες 16384/1024...Τόσο συγχρονίζει ο Pirelli σου;  :Thinking:

----------


## xarhss

> xarhss , στο profile σου λες 16384/1024...Τόσο συγχρονίζει ο Pirelli σου;


ΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ  :Whistle:  γραψε λάθος, υποτίθεται στα 12. αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες μαλλον στα 0,5 τρεχω και πολυ λεω

----------


## elkal

Μίλησα σήμερα με τεχνικό της ΟΝ για το θέμα. Να μην τα πολυλογώ η πρότασή του είναι να ελέγξω το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ σπίτι μου. Αυτό γιατί το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο τρέχει έξω από τον τοίχο οπότε μπορεί να επηρεάζεται από υγρασία κ.α. 
Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σας πω εάν δω να λύνεται το πρόβλημα.

----------


## xarhss

> Μίλησα σήμερα με τεχνικό της ΟΝ για το θέμα. Να μην τα πολυλογώ η πρότασή του είναι να ελέγξω το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ σπίτι μου. Αυτό γιατί το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο τρέχει έξω από τον τοίχο οπότε μπορεί να επηρεάζεται από υγρασία κ.α. 
> Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σας πω εάν δω να λύνεται το πρόβλημα.


μίλησα με τεχνικό On Χτες. η αναβαθμιση στα 16 εγινε . εγω πιανω μεχρι 9. αλλα με ριξανε στα 6-7 επειδη η γραμμη λεει εχει θορυβο και τελικα πιανω 4-5 σταθερα και λεω και ευχαριστω. α μου ειπαν να παρω και στον Π--ΟΤΕ να ζητησω αναβαθμιση τοπικου βρογχου
πως σας φαινεται αυτο?
τουλαχιστον δεν εχω disconnects προσ το παρον
αλλα ρε γαμωτο τα 4 ΜΒ είναι λίγα, τουλάχιστον να έπιανα 8.
τι να κανω?

----------


## panosdoken_

Εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν θα επικοινωνήσει τεχνικός.Με πέρνει ο τεχνικός μετά από μια εβδομάδα (κάπως καθυστερημένα αλλά δεν πέθανα κιόλας) και μείωσε το margin και τώρα μια χαρά no problem.Από http μπορεί να κατεβάσει και 1 mb/s

----------


## ilpara

Θυμίζω το πρόβλημα:
Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει (σταδιακά ή απότομα) και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό! Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι ή reser από router η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή. Το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ημερησίως. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ δεν είναι κλασσική αποσύνδεση, ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, απλά η ταχύτητα είτε τείνει στο μηδέν (όχι μηδέν) είτε είναι πολύ χαμηλή! Έχω δοκιμάσει άλλο pirelli, ξαναφόρτωμα firmware, εξυγίανση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ, απενεργοποίηση του wireless, συγχρονισμό σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα (4500/500), αλλά πάντοτε το πρόβλημα παρέμενε ίδιο και απαράλλαχτο!

Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router όταν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας, προτού κάνω restart router:
Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 900989239
Interleaved Path CRC Error: 1896701
Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router μετά από restart router οπότε δεν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας:
Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 220046
Interleaved Path CRC Error: 671
Τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου είπε ότι παρατηρεί πολλά λάθος πακέτα. 
Εσείς αντιλαμβάνεστε κάτι από τα παραπάνω νούμερα?
ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Avesael

> Θυμίζω το πρόβλημα:
> Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει (σταδιακά ή απότομα) και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό! Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι ή reser από router η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή. Το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ημερησίως. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ δεν είναι κλασσική αποσύνδεση, ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, απλά η ταχύτητα είτε τείνει στο μηδέν (όχι μηδέν) είτε είναι πολύ χαμηλή! Έχω δοκιμάσει άλλο pirelli, ξαναφόρτωμα firmware, εξυγίανση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ, απενεργοποίηση του wireless, συγχρονισμό σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα (4500/500), αλλά πάντοτε το πρόβλημα παρέμενε ίδιο και απαράλλαχτο!
> 
> Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router όταν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας, προτού κάνω restart router:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 900989239
> Interleaved Path CRC Error: 1896701
> Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router μετά από restart router οπότε δεν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 220046
> Interleaved Path CRC Error: 671
> ...


Σε αυτό που σου είπε δεν είχε άδικο. Πράγματι, πολλά λάθος πακέτα... 
Σου έχει τύχει μετά από restart του router να σου βγάλει *fast path mode* και να δεις εκεί τι παίζει;

----------


## Avesael

Για ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45837

----------


## anendotos

> Θυμίζω το πρόβλημα:
> Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει (σταδιακά ή απότομα) και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό! Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι ή reser από router η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή. Το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ημερησίως. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ δεν είναι κλασσική αποσύνδεση, ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, απλά η ταχύτητα είτε τείνει στο μηδέν (όχι μηδέν) είτε είναι πολύ χαμηλή!


Αυτό συμβαίνει και σε μένα από το Σεπτέμβριο, κάθε λίγες ώρες, επειδή δουλεύω συνεχώς και ειδικά το upload. Δεν βρίσκω λύση. Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να κάνω restart όποτε βρω ευκαιρία, όταν δεν στέλνω δεδομένα.

----------


## jirkon

> Θυμίζω το πρόβλημα:
> Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει (σταδιακά ή απότομα) και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό! Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι ή reser από router η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή. Το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει περίπου 1 φορά ημερησίως. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ δεν είναι κλασσική αποσύνδεση, ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, απλά η ταχύτητα είτε τείνει στο μηδέν (όχι μηδέν) είτε είναι πολύ χαμηλή! Έχω δοκιμάσει άλλο pirelli, ξαναφόρτωμα firmware, εξυγίανση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ, απενεργοποίηση του wireless, συγχρονισμό σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα (4500/500), αλλά πάντοτε το πρόβλημα παρέμενε ίδιο και απαράλλαχτο!
> 
> Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router όταν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας, προτού κάνω restart router:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 900989239
> Interleaved Path CRC Error: 1896701
> Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router μετά από restart router οπότε δεν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 220046
> Interleaved Path CRC Error: 671
> ...


Φίλε μου, έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μετά από άπειρα τηλέφωνα στην ΟΝ δεν δόθηκε καμία λύση (απ’ αυτούς). Το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν είναι να χαμηλώνουν την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στον κάθε έναν από μας με την δικαιολογία ότι φταίει η κακή ποιότητα της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ. 
Λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα βρήκα μόνος μου με το να χρησιμοποιήσω  ένα ZEXEL 662 που έχω. Δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ούτε μια φορά το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Που και που βάζω και το Pirelli για να δω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι άλλα τίποτα. Νομίζω ότι έχουν (αυτοί στην ΟΝ) μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το firmware του Pirelli άλλα όπως φαίνεται δεν ξέρουν η δεν θέλουν να το φτιάξουν.

----------


## anendotos

Θεωρώ την πληροφορία σημαντική.
Είναι και αυτό μιά λύση και αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιώντας άλλο router τότε έχουν αυτοί σοβαρό πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το λύσουν άμεσα.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και γω άλλο router για να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## jirkon

Το άμεσα για αυτούς είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτό που εμείς θεωρούμε σαν άμεση λύση. Το ότι οι ποιο πολλοί από εμάς έχουμε διάφορα προβλήματα μικρά η μεγάλα και που στην πραγματικότητα είναι αυτοί που τα διαιωνίζουν είναι κάτι που προφανώς δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα.

----------


## anendotos

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου

----------


## Blitzball

παιδια εγω ανηκα στο κοφτης κλαμπ των 830-880 κβ και επειδη το ειδα καπου εβαλα Internet download manager και εβγαλα το dap και πλεον κατεωαζο απο 950 ως 1080.χμμμμ.το ρουτερ εχει παραμεινει ιδιο....

----------


## jirkon

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου



Αν πάρεις την ιστορία με την ΟΝ απ’ την αρχή θα δεις ότι τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο και τίποτε δεν έχει αλλάξει μετά από τόσους μήνες λειτουργίας της. Στις αρχές όλοι μας είχαμε συχνές διακοπές στο Δίκτυο και όλοι μας προσπαθούσαμε μέσω τηλεφωνημάτων στην ΟΝ να τους πούμε για αυτές και να βρούμε λύση. Έγινε κι αυτό με το ηλίθιο κλείδωμα του Pirelli και η ΟΝ σε μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να αποφύγει τα χειρότερα τα ξεκλείδωσε μερικώς με μια καινούργια version  του firmware. Μα αυτό δεν ήταν η μόνη αλλαγή. Έκανε και κάτι άλλο. Με κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις έκανε το Pirelli να κρατά την σύνδεση ακόμα κι όταν το noise margin είναι χαμηλό. 
Αν πάρει κάνεις διάφορες μετρήσεις στο noise margin όλη την ημέρα για πολλές μέρες θα δει το εξής καταπληκτικό. Για μεγάλα διαστήματα έχει ένα margin μέγιστο πχ 12db όπου όλα δουλεύουν τέλεια άλλα και διαστήματα με noise 3~7 όπου εκεί συμβαίνει να έχει χαμάλη ταχύτητα στα downloads με παράλληλη αύξηση των Interleave errors. Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού όμως ( από το Pirelli) κολλημένη στα 9,10,12 κα. 
Η ΟΝ λοιπόν έλυσε το πρόβλημα των διακοπών. Μόνο που τώρα τις κάνουμε εμείς χειροκίνητα. Καλό ε!

----------


## sportis

> Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:
> *Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης φθίνει και γίνεται από χαμηλή έως και μηδενική, κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. απόγευμα-βράδυ), χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται και χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό. Με restart του router από το διακοπτάκι η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται άμεσα σε φυσιολογική τιμή.* 
> Τεχνικός της ΟΝ υπέθεσε ότι δεν οφείλεται στα στατιστικά της γραμμής (φαίνονται αριστερά) διότι δεν έχουμε κλασσική αποσύνδεση, χωρίς όμως να προσδιορίσει ακόμη το πρόβλημα και τη λύση του.
> Παράδειγμα 1:
> Σάββατο 20:52. Παρατηρώ λίγα πιξελιάσματα στην iptv.
> Πριν από επανεκκίνηση router (20:52) μετράω (_με www.speedtest.net_):
> - με κλειστό videobox: 4761/814
> - με ανοιχτό videobοx: 2625/815
> Μετά από επανεκκίνηση router (20:54) μετράω:
> ...


Φίλε μου έχω και εγώ ακριβός το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα ( όπως και οι άλλοι) εδώ και 2 μήνες και δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμα αλλά βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση λίγο προς το καλύτερο, πως???? Να κλείνεις το router όταν δεν χρειάζεσαι το internet η την τηλεόραση δηλαδή να το ανοίγεις όταν ανοίγεις και το pc σου δεν θα λυθεί πλήρως αλλά θα βελτιωθεί. Σε παρακαλώ αν έχεις μάθει κάτι άλλο ενημέρωσε με και εμένα γιατί με καίει άμεσα έχω κάνει 2 φορές format στο pc μου νομίζοντας ότι είχα ιούς βέβαια να σου πω την αλήθεια βοήθησε και αυτό, και γενικά κουράστηκα να ανοιγοκλείνω το router. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Avesael

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι έχει σχέση το mode που κλειδώνει ο router...Δηλ. αν είναι fast path ή interleaved path...
Αν μια γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα και σε Interleaved path διορθώνει ένα σωρό λάθη, κάποια στιγμή μάλλον μπουκώνει και με το restart είναι νορμαλ.
Αν μια γραμμή παίζει με fast path το πιθανότερο είναι τακτικά disconnects...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να τσεκάρουμε καλωδιώσεις στο σπίτι-κτήριο και μετά η ΟΝ με τεχνικό (αν αποδειχθέι ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο χώρο μας) να τσεκάρει από κατανεμητή-καφάο-dslam....
Εκεί σίγουρα θα υπάρχει πρόβλήμα και θα πρέπει να το λύσει η ιδια η ΟΝ πλέον...

----------


## ilpara

> ...Λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα βρήκα μόνος μου με το να χρησιμοποιήσω  ένα ZEXEL 662 που έχω. Δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ούτε μια φορά το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Που και που βάζω και το Pirelli για να δω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι άλλα τίποτα. Νομίζω ότι έχουν (αυτοί στην ΟΝ) μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το firmware του Pirelli άλλα όπως φαίνεται δεν ξέρουν η δεν θέλουν να το φτιάξουν.


Ερώτηση: 
Με το ZEXEL 662 έχεις internet. Θέλώ όμως επιπροσθέτως να έχω και:
1. IPTV (π.χ. η γυναίκα μου βλέπει worldfashion)
2. ONREC (πολύ πολύ βολικό)
3. ONCINEMA (σπάνια το χρησιμοποιώ)
Δουλευουν τα ανωτέρω με ZEXEL? Τι ρυθμίσεις? ...νομίζω πως οχι, σωστά?

----------


## jirkon

> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι έχει σχέση το mode που κλειδώνει ο router...Δηλ. αν είναι fast path ή interleaved path...
> Αν μια γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα και σε Interleaved path διορθώνει ένα σωρό λάθη, κάποια στιγμή μάλλον μπουκώνει και με το restart είναι νορμαλ.
> Αν μια γραμμή παίζει με fast path το πιθανότερο είναι τακτικά disconnects...
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να τσεκάρουμε καλωδιώσεις στο σπίτι-κτήριο και μετά η ΟΝ με τεχνικό (αν αποδειχθέι ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο χώρο μας) να τσεκάρει από κατανεμητή-καφάο-dslam....
> Εκεί σίγουρα θα υπάρχει πρόβλήμα και θα πρέπει να το λύσει η ιδια η ΟΝ πλέον...


Δεν νομίζω το mode λειτουργίας έχει να κάνει πολλά με το ότι το modem ενώ δείχνει ότι είναι connected σε ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στην πραγματικότητα η ταχύτητα είναι χαμηλή έως μηδενική. Νομίζω ότι αυτό δηλώνει αδυναμία του router  να κάνει adapt με τα δεδομένα της γραμμής στην έκαστοτε στιγμή. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το Pirelli με το καινούργιο version συμπεριφέρεται όχι και τόσο καλά αν και είναι ένα από τα άριστα  voip/routers που κυκλοφορούν. 
Με λίγα λόγια το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με το firmware που του έχουν φορτώσει. Και βεβαία, η ΟΝ δεν νομίζω ότι ξερει/μπορει/θελει  να διορθώσει το τεράστιο για μένα πρόβλημα που έχει με τον θόρυβο στις γραμμές μας.

----------


## jirkon

> Ερώτηση: 
> Με το ZEXEL 662 έχεις internet. Θέλώ όμως επιπροσθέτως να έχω και:
> 1. IPTV (π.χ. η γυναίκα μου βλέπει worldfashion)
> 2. ONREC (πολύ πολύ βολικό)
> 3. ONCINEMA (σπάνια το χρησιμοποιώ)
> Δουλευουν τα ανωτέρω με ZEXEL? Τι ρυθμίσεις? ...νομίζω πως οχι, σωστά?


Όχι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο πολύ η υπηρεσία TV που παρέχει η ΟΝ. Καλή είναι σαν σκέψη, κακή έως κάκιστη σαν παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία. Θα προτιμούσα  να έχω μονό το ΟΝ-REC -γιατί συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι βολικό- σωστό και να δουλεύει χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις restart το Pirelli reboot το Sagem παρά όλα τα άλλα κακής ποιότητας κανάλια και ταινίες που στο τέλος-τέλος σου σπάνε  τα νεύρα με τα σπασίματα στην εικόνα και στον ήχο.

----------


## ilpara

> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι έχει σχέση το mode που κλειδώνει ο router...Δηλ. αν είναι fast path ή interleaved path...
> Αν μια γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα και σε Interleaved path διορθώνει ένα σωρό λάθη, κάποια στιγμή μάλλον μπουκώνει και με το restart είναι νορμαλ.
> Αν μια γραμμή παίζει με fast path το πιθανότερο είναι τακτικά disconnects...


Στην περίπτωση μου είναι *interleaved path*.
Θεωρείτε ότι θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεται στον τίτλο του νήματος αν με αλλάξουν σε fast path, ή τότε θα έχω συνεχή disconnects? Πάντως, δεδομένου ότι τώρα με interleaved το πρόβλημα της χαμηλής ή μηδενικής ταχύτητας με συγχρονισμό εμφανίζεται 1 φορά ημερησίως περίπου, αν με fast είχα αποσύνδεση κλασσική χωρίς συγχρονισμό πάλι 1 φορά ημερησίως και όχι παραπάνω, θα το προτιμούσα διότι ούτως ή άλλως κάνω restart rooter, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση όμως θα καταλάβαινα εγκαίρως και εύκολα (από λαμπάκι συγχρονισμού) ότι έχω πρόβλημα.
Η άποψη σας? Τι να κάνω? Λύση?

ΥΓ1: Να προσθέσω ότι έχει ζητηθεί εξυγίανση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ και τη βρήκε ΟΚ, καθώς και ότι έχω συνδέσει router απευθείας σε κατανεμητή πολυκατοικίας και τα noise margin / attn ήταν ίδια με αυτά που έδειχνε στη πρίζα του διαμερίσματος, συνεπώς συμπαιρένω ότι καλωδίωση ΟΚ.

ΥΓ2: Θυμίζω:
Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router όταν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας, προτού κάνω restart router:
Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 900989239
Interleaved Path CRC Error: 1896701
Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router μετά από restart router οπότε δεν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας:
Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 220046
Interleaved Path CRC Error: 671

----------


## Avesael

Πολλά λάθη φίλε. Πολλά λάθη...
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τη μια σε κοτσάρει σε fast και την άλλη σε interleaved.
Φυσιολογικά θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν όλοι σε Interleaved, αλλά...
Δε ξέρω αν τους επιστήσεις την προσοχή στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι και σε σετάρουν σε fast path μόνιμα (αν μπορούν) αν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Προσωπικά πιστεύω θα λυθεί. Θα έχεις 1-2 disconnects τη μέρα αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχεις νορμαλ σύνδεση...
Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου.

Υ.Γ. Τώρα αν θες να μπεις στη διαδικασία να δοκιμάσεις τη λύση που προτείνει άλλος φίλος, με την τοποθέτηση εναλλακτικού router, τι να πω; Δοκίμασε κι αυτό (αν και νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σχέση).

----------


## jirkon

Από ότι λίγα ξέρω –από τεχνικό της ΟΝ – τα DSLAMs που έχουν δεν είναι σε forced mode αλλά σε auto. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό. Δεν νομίζω πως ακόμα και αν ζητήσεις να αλλάξουν το mode από interleaved σε fast path θα το κάνουν.
Λύση στο πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω να βρεις, όχι τουλάχιστον στο άμεσο μέλλον.
Για μένα, όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω είναι καθαρά πρόβλημα firmware του Pirelli και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα λυθεί.

----------


## Avesael

Αν είναι σε auto και όχι forced, τότε χαίρεται...Έτσι εξηγούνται οι εναλλαγές από fast σε interleaved σε κάθε restart σχεδόν...

----------


## jirkon

Μα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι κατά τι γνώμη μου το mode αλλά το πόσο γρήγορα το Pirelli ανταποκρίνεται θεωρώντας ότι όλα αυτά τα λάθη έχουν διορθωθεί. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όμως το Pirelli απλά κρατά τα λάθη σαν μη διορθωμένα με το γνωστό σε όλους αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jirkon

Και κάτι άλλο φίλοι μου αν θέλετε τα δείτε τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει. 
Κάντε reboot to Pirelli και μετά από μισή ώρα λειτουργίας ( tv η Ιnternet) πάρτε τις τιμές του Interleaved Path FEC Correction και διαιρέσετε το με το 30 (λεπτά). Το αποτέλεσμα που θα πάρετε θα σας δείξει πόσα errors ανά λεπτό κατάφερε να διορθώσει το Pirelli. Μην με ρωτήσετε πόσα πραγματικά όμως μπορεί να διορθώσει. 
Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά είναι σίγουρα συνάρτηση τις ταχύτητας σύνδεσης και του front end chipset του κάθε modem/router.

----------


## Avesael

Σωστός συλλογισμός.  :Wink:

----------


## nasGa

Ήρθε τεχνικός σπίτι μου, μέτρησε τη γραμμή κ γέλαγε με αυτά που του 'δειξε. Τηλεφώνησε στο Τεχνικό Τμήμα κ  μου κλειδώσανε το modem από τα 5db στα 8db κ το modem συγχρόνισε από τα 7800 στα 6600 αν θυμάμαι καλά κ είδα μια σταθερότητα. Μετά από 2 μέρες όμως επανήλθε στα 5db κ έχω πάλι τα γνωστά προβλήματα.. Έχω βαρεθεί να πηγαινοέρχομαι σαλόνι-δωμάτιο για να ανοιγοκλείνω το modem..

----------


## jirkon

Φίλε μου, θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα άλλο modem/router αν δεν σε νοιάζει η τηλεόραση από την ΟΝ και να συγχρονιστείς σε άλλο mode από το ADSL2+. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου είναι χάλια. Τουλάχιστον με αυτόν το τρόπο θα έχεις όσο ποιο απροβλημάτιστο Internet μπορείς.

Welcome to Απατε-ΟΝ club.

----------


## Avesael

Μετά από εκτεταμένη έρευνα και δοκιμές, κατέληξα στο ότι η μόνη λύση είναι η αλλαγή ορίου σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα τέτοιου τύπου...
Σε συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο δοκίμασα και την αλλάγλη router (2 διαφορετικούς μάλιστα) και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο, απλά καθυστέρησε λίγο περισσότερο...
Παρατηρώντας τα λάθη σε interleaved path, αυτά είχαν φτάσει σε τεράστιο αριθμό αλλά στον end inicator (Μπούκωμα της γραμμής και κόλλημα)...
Κανένα λάθος στον αρχικό (πράγμα που δεν ίσχυσε σε άλλους που δοκίμασα). 
Επίσης σε fast path με το που πέρναγε λίγη ώρα, η γραμμή έπεφτε...  
Μιλώντας με τεχνικό για αρκετή ώρα και κάνοντας μετρήσεις και δοκιμές καταλήξαμε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα...Αλλάζοντας όριο όλα έπαιξαν τέλεια και μάλιστα ανέβηκε κατά 4-5db το downstream snr margin.
Βέβαια η όλη διαδικασία ήταν πειραματικού χαρακτήρα και σίγουρα η αλλαγή ορίου έπειτα από απαίτηση του πελάτη, προϋποθέτει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή, ρίσκο, μιας και μπορεί να μπεις σε χειρότερο από αυτό που ήσουν και μεγάλη περίοδο αναμονής...

----------


## con

Αυτό έχω κάνει κι εγώ. Μετά από πολλές αλλαγές στα προφίλ ρύθμισης συγχρονισμού, κατέληξα στο οτι αν και μπορώ να συγχρονίσω στα 13500 (με 6db noise margin), μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα πέφτει η ταχύτητα χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται το router, ενώ στην TV είχα pixelations. Αλλάζοντας προφίλ ταχύτητας κάθε φορά με τους τεχνικούς είδα οτι η ποιο σταθερή για μένα ταχύτητα είναι στα 9500 (με 11db noise margin) και το άφησα εκεί για να ησυχάσω. Είναι προτιμότερη η σταθερότητα στη γραμμή παρά τα λίγα kb/sec παραπάνω στο download.

----------


## Thiseas

Guys.... από το κακό στο χειρότερο πάμε!!

Αυτόν τον μήνα τα προβλήματα (σε εμένα τουλάχιστον) χειροτέρεψαν κατά πολύ! Συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα πια... σε επίπεδο.... ανα 3ωρο - 4ωρο με peak τα πρωινά Σαββάτου και Κυριακής.

Καθημερινά (εκτός από κολλήματα) έχω και αποσυγχρονισμό πολύ συχνά. Επίσης, το λαμπάκι του On-Line δείχνει συνεχώς να έχει σοβαρό προβλήμα "αρυθμιας"!

Δεν τους παίρνω πια τηλέφωνο... έχω βαρεθεί. 
Αν δω καμιά καλή προσφορά από άλλον ISP θα να την κάνω!

----------


## makiro3

> Δεν τους παίρνω πια τηλέφωνο... έχω βαρεθεί. 
> Αν δω καμιά καλή προσφορά από άλλον ISP θα να την κάνω!


Σίγουρα δεν είσαι ο μόνος :Wink:

----------


## giorghs

Τα ίδια και εγώ. Σέρνεται ο Δίας και μόνο με ρεστάρτ γυρίζει σε "κανονική" λειτουργία. Κρίμα, ήμουν από τους ευχαριστημένους πελάτες στην αρχή... :Evil:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Έτσι όπως πάει η όλη ιστορία, μας βλέπω ομαδικά να αποχωρούμε. Και τότε οι 50000 να δεις πως γίνονται 5000 και μετά 500.... :Evil:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έτσι όπως πάει η όλη ιστορία, μας βλέπω ομαδικά να αποχωρούμε. Και τότε οι 50000 να δεις πως γίνονται 5000 και μετά 500....


Πάντως η όλη ιστορία θυμίζει Tellas Zvisto που μετά την διαφημιστική καμπάνια όχι 4Mpbs όυτε 768Kbps δεν είχαν οι πελάτες της...κρίμα και η ΟΝ μου είχε δώσει την εντύπωση μιας σοβαρής εταιρίας...

EDIT : Βέβαια το ερώτημα είναι ότι έστω τους παρατάς και φεύγεις...ποιος άλλος εναλλακτικός έχιε καθαρό μητρώο ;

----------


## Avesael

Δυστυχώς επιστρέφεις εκεί που το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον, λειτουργούσε άψογα... :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Και μετά σου λέει, ο ΟΤΕ έτσι, ο ΟΤΕ αλλιώς...Πως να μην μας...ο ΟΤΕ αφού έχει για ανταγωνιστές τέτοιους ερασιτεχνες;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δυστυχώς επιστρέφεις εκεί που το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον, λειτουργούσε άψογα...


Καμία αντίρρηση...δεν είμαι από αυτούς που κατακρίνουν τον ΟΤΕ συνεχώς και δεν θα έφευγα αν μου έδινε έστω τα μισά από την ΟΝ στην ίδια τιμή..έλα όμως που δίνει πολύ λιγότερα..

----------


## Avesael

Ναι, αλλά αυτά που έλεγε ότι θα σου δώσει, στα έδινε τουλάχιστον...

----------


## Tem

τα προβλήματα δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται με πατέντες και με επανεκκινήσεις . Μια υπηρεσία πρέπει να λειτουργεί κατά βάση χωρίς προβλήματα

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ναι, αλλά αυτά που έλεγε ότι θα σου δώσει, στα έδινε τουλάχιστον...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!! Ίσως επειδή δεν με έχουν αγγίξει ακόμα τα ουσιαστικά προβλήματα που έχουν πολλοί είμαι ακόμα ψιλοήρεμος..

----------


## cnp5

> Ναι, αλλά αυτά που έλεγε ότι θα σου δώσει, στα έδινε τουλάχιστον...


Μα και η On τα δίνει... πιστεύω ότι μετά τον Οκτώβριο (να καταλαγιάσει το χάος με τις νέες αιτήσεις) όλα θα επιστρέψουν στου παλιούς καλούς καιρούς. Σε μένα όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι, δε είναι λοιπόν κάτι γενικευμένο. Γνώμη μου είναι να οργανώσουμε μια επίσκεψη στα γραφεία τους, όπως έχουμε κάνει πολλές φορές παλαιότερα και να τους μεταφέρουμε τα προβλήματα που συναντούν οι χρήστες, και φυσικά να πάρουμε κάποιες απαντήσεις στα θέματα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί τον τελευταίο μήνα (αναβαθμίσεις, καθυστερήσεις, προβλήματα στα τηλέφωνα, αυτό το δύσμοιρο Customer Service!).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χωρίς να παραγνωρίζω την συμβολή όποιων φίλων έκαναν τον κόπο να επισκεφτούν τα κεντρικά τους,

πιστεύω οτι αυτό δεν είναι λύση.

Κάποιος κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του.

Αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει σοβαρή εταιρεία.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.


Σημειώνω οτι δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα απο την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## Tem

> .... Σημειώνω οτι δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα απο την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης.


θα είσαι από τους λίγους. Δυστυχώς αυτό συμπεραίνω με όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα που διαβάζω

----------


## cnp5

> Χωρίς να παραγνωρίζω την συμβολή όποιων φίλων έκαναν τον κόπο να επισκεφτούν τα κεντρικά τους,
> 
> πιστεύω οτι αυτό δεν είναι λύση.
> 
> Κάποιος κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του.
> 
> Αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει σοβαρή εταιρεία.
> 
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή (μέχρι τι λήξη του συμβολαίου μου) να γίνει. Διαφορετικά, παρά τις πολύ καλές υπηρεσίες που δέχομαι και εγώ ως τώρα θα πάω αλλού...

----------


## Avesael

Από την τελευταία επίσκεψη μας εκεί, άλλαξαν πολλά...Προς το χειρότερο...

Υ.Γ. Σημειώνω επίσης ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα (Τουλάχιστον σοβαρά).

----------


## cnp5

> θα είσαι από τους λίγους. Δυστυχώς αυτό συμπεραίνω με όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα που διαβάζω


Προβλήματα διαβάζουμε σε όλους τους παρόχους και όχι μόνο στην On. Δυστυχώς όμως πολλοί λίγοι παραμένουν και ασχολούνται με το ADSLGR μετά τη λύση του προβλήματός τους. Δεν είμαι δηλαδή σίγουρος για το ποσοστό προβλημάτων στην On (όπως και στους άλλους παρόχους φυσικά) μόνο και μόνο από τις αναφορές εδώ.

----------


## jirkon

Φίλοι μου, μήπως ξέρετε γιατί οι μισοί έχουν ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή firewall και οι άλλοι όχι? Μήπως επίσης ξέρετε γιατί το noise margin έχει τόσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις? ( το έχω δει σε φίλους/γνωστούς σε διαφορετικές περιοχές). Και μήπως επίσης ξέρετε αν η ΟΝ έχει άδεια για μετάδοση τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος?

----------


## intech

> Και μήπως επίσης ξέρετε αν η ΟΝ έχει άδεια για μετάδοση τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος?


Τι άδεια χρειάζεται για  αυτό τον τρόπο μετάδοσης!!
Μόνο συμφωνίες με τα κανάλια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φίλοι μου, μήπως ξέρετε γιατί οι μισοί έχουν ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή firewall και οι άλλοι όχι? Μήπως επίσης ξέρετε γιατί το noise margin έχει τόσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις? ( το έχω δει σε φίλους/γνωστούς σε διαφορετικές περιοχές). Και μήπως επίσης ξέρετε αν η ΟΝ έχει άδεια για μετάδοση τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος?


Αν εννοείς οτι διαφορετικοί φίλοι σου, σε διαφορετικές περιοχές έχουν διαφορετικό SNR, δεν βλέπω γιατί να είναι περίεργο αυτό.

Στην ίδια πολυκατοικία μπορεί να δεις διαφορετικό SNR.

----------


## jirkon

Τι άδεια χρειάζεται για αυτό τον τρόπο μετάδοσης!!
Μόνο συμφωνίες με τα κανάλια.

-Όχι μόνο! Κατά την Ελληνική νομοθεσία χρειάζεται άδεια.

Αν εννοείς οτι διαφορετικοί φίλοι σου, σε διαφορετικές περιοχές έχουν διαφορετικό SNR, δεν βλέπω γιατί να είναι περίεργο αυτό.
Στην ίδια πολυκατοικία μπορεί να δεις διαφορετικό SNR.

-Όχι. Εννοώ διακυμάνσεις κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Πχ πρωινές ώρες 11db, βράδυ 5db.

----------


## ilpara

Με συγχωρείτε πολύ αλλά τα τελευταία μηνύματα είναι εκτός θέματος.
Παρακαλώ θερμά να γράφουμε
1. *Εντός θέματος*
2. Μόνο όταν έχουμε κάτι χρήσιμο να πούμε ή να ρωτήσουμε.
3. Να γράφουμε αναλυτικά και με εξηγήσεις (δεν είναι όλοι σχετικοί).
Όταν ένα νήμα ξεχειλώνει, τότε κανείς δεν το διαβάζει και κανείς δεν βοηθιέται!!!
Ευχαριστώ

ΥΓ: Όσον αφορά ενδεχόμενη επίσκεψη στην ΟΝ εγώ είμαι μέσα και θα αναλάβω να μιλήσω για το πρόβλουμα που συζητάμε στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Όποιος μπορεί να κανονίσει τη συνάντηση με τον υπεύθυνο της ΟΝ (κ.Γκίκα?) ας ανοίξει ένα νέο νήμα που θα αφορά τη συνάντηση-επίσκεψη για αν οργανωθούμε. Παύλο αν ακούς μπορείς να βοηθήσεις και πάλι?

----------


## nasGa

Έχω αποσυνδέσει το TV BOX. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι σταθερό internet καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας έστω κ αν χρειαστεί να συγχρονίσει η ''ταφόπλακα'' στα 6+κάτι ψιλά MBit. Πάντως, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, δε νομίζω να ενδείκνυται μιά επίσκεψη 50, 30, 10 ατόμων στα κεντρικά της ΟΝ. Νομίζω 2 με 3 άτομα, γνώστες δικτύων & internet, που να εκπροσωπούν όλους εμάς με το ίδιο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή, μπορούν να καταφέρουν να βγάλουν μια άκρη..

----------


## ilpara

> Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router όταν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας, προτού κάνω restart router:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 900989239
> Interleaved Path CRC Error: 1896701
> Ιδού τα στατιστικά του router μετά από restart router οπότε δεν έχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικής ταχύτητας:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction: 220046
> Interleaved Path CRC Error: 671


Γείτονας (5 οικοδομικά τετράγωνα μακριά αλλά με ακριβώς ίδιο attn=33 αλλά σε fast) δεν έχει λάθη, δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

*Που μπορεί να οφείλονται τα πολλά λάθη στην περίπτωση μου?*
Στον router του dslam, στην καλωδίωση του ΟΤΕ, στην καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας, στο φίλτρο, που?
*Τι να ελέγξω?*
Να σημειώσω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει με 2ο pirelli, και ο ΟΤΕ έλεγξε γραμμή και είπε ότι είναι ΟΚ...

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Μια απο τα ιδια και εγω με αναλογα αποτελεσματα σαν τα δικα σου.
Μπορει να χρειαστει να κλεισω και ανοιξω το router 3-4 φορες την ημερα.
Πηρα τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι το γνωριζουν το προβλημα αλλα ακομα δεν ξερουν που οφειλεται.

----------


## papakion

> Μια απο τα ιδια και εγω με αναλογα αποτελεσματα σαν τα δικα σου.
> Μπορει να χρειαστει να κλεισω και ανοιξω το router 3-4 φορες την ημερα.
> Πηρα τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι το γνωριζουν το προβλημα αλλα ακομα δεν ξερουν που οφειλεται.


Εγω παντως αν ημουν τεχνικός της On θα κοιταζα ξανα το firmware του Pirelli. :Whistle: 
Για όλα τα προβλήματα που παίζουν γενικά. Δεν μπορεί όσοι εχουν βαλει επάνω άλλο ρουτερ να λένε ότι όλα παιζουν τζαμι (δεν μιλάω για IPTV)...

----------


## amora

Όσο είχα το 1.14 πριν από καμιά 10αριά μέρες (λόγω λάθους της ΟΝ) δεν είχα κανένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα (είχα άλλα βέβαια...). Από τη στιγμή που μου το αναβάθμισαν σε 1.21 με έχει τρελάνει στα κολλήματα. Είναι 100% πρόβλημα firmware.

----------


## amora

Το router ξεκολλάει και χωρίς reset, απλά πατώντας clear στο κάτω μέρος του Status υου μενού.

Μία σκέψη: Μήπως το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε όσους έχουν το 1.21 χωρίς την επιλογή του Firewall; Έχω την υποψία ότι προκειται για προβληματική έκδοση. Άλλοι φίλοι που έχουν το πρόβλημα μπορούν να πουν εάν έχουν την ίδια περίπτωση ή όχι;

----------


## con

> Το router ξεκολλάει και χωρίς reset, απλά πατώντας clear στο κάτω μέρος του Status υου μενού.
> 
> Μία σκέψη: Μήπως το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε όσους έχουν το 1.21 χωρίς την επιλογή του Firewall; Έχω την υποψία ότι προκειται για προβληματική έκδοση. Άλλοι φίλοι που έχουν το πρόβλημα μπορούν να πουν εάν έχουν την ίδια περίπτωση ή όχι;


Έχω την 1.21 χωρίς την επιλογή του firewall και έχω το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## elkal

Εγώ την 1.21 με την επιλογή firewall και επίσης έχω το πρόβλημα

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Και εγω οταν δεν ειχα την επιλογη firmware ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα, τωρα που μου το ενοργοποιησανε επισης το προβλημα παραμενει, οποτε δεν ειναι θεμα παλιου και νεου firmware.

----------


## amora

OK, sorry που σας έβαλα να ψάχνετε.

Ίσως να έχει να κάνει με τους counter των λαθών και από κάποιο σημείο και πάνω κολλάει (μικρή σημασία έχει ούτως ή άλλως). Ό,τι και να είναι πάντως οφείλουν να το βρουν και να το λύσουν γρήγορα γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ ενοχλητικό και πραγματικά έχει αρνητική επίπτωση στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Οντως εχει να κανει με το counter των λαθων και συγκεκριμενα το Interleaved Path FEC Correction στο πεδιο Far End Indicator που σε μενα τουλαχιστων παει σε τρελλα νουμερα 300 εκκατομμυρια ακομα και 900 εκατομμυρια και τοτε αρχιζει το προβλημα που χωρις αποσυνδεση δεν κατεβαζει ουτε ανεβαζει τιποτα

----------


## stathis argitis

Είμαι κι εγώ από τους "τυχερούς".

Μόλις πριν από μία εβδομάδα ενεργοποιήθηκα στο πακέτο On Office.
Την πρώτη ημέρα παρόλο που υπήρχαν άθλια στατιστικά atteniuation up 32, down 43 και SNR up 7, down 5
προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη και ενώ είχε ήδη γίνει η αναβάθμιση στο 1.21 όλα ήταν καλά παρόλα τα πολλά errors στα στατιστικά για ένα 24ωρο.

Την επόμενη ημέρα άρχισαν διαρκείς αποσυνδέσεις και για να μην πολυλογώ στο τέλος ο router παρουσίασε βλάβη ούτε το power δεν άναβε.

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τον αντικαταστάτη ....ενημερώθηκε κι αυτός με 1.21 ,αλλά πριν από λίγο
ενώ το upload ήταν κολημένο στο 90kbytes/sec το download συνεχώς ελατόνωταν μέχρι που έγινε σχεδόν μηδενικό.

Τώρα έχω μπεί και γράφω εδώ με την δεύτερη adsl που ευτυχώς δουλεύει 3 χρόνια καλά.

Θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ άλλο router ένα USR και θα δω εάν αλλάξει κάτι.

Συμφωνώ για την κίνηση να πάμε στα γραφεία την ON να ρυθμιστούν κάποια σοβαρά ζητήματα.
Πρέπει να γίνει η σύνδεση απολύτως αξιόπιστη αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να στηρίζεσαι σ'αυτή.

----------


## intech

> Τι άδεια χρειάζεται για αυτό τον τρόπο μετάδοσης!!
> Μόνο συμφωνίες με τα κανάλια.
> 
> -Όχι μόνο! Κατά την Ελληνική νομοθεσία χρειάζεται άδεια.


Κατηγορηματικά ΟΧΙ. Δεν χρειάζεται, ψάξτο καλα!!!
Αν σου επιτρέπει το κανάλι , μπορείς να το κάνειις και εσύ!!!!!
Αλλα sorry είναι off topic, ειμαι και εγω υπευθυνος για αυτό :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

Εγώ έχω "FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)"

==> 1.21.1S-O και όχι 1.21(.0). Δεν τρώω disconnect, αλλά στα Internet downloads πιάνω ~100-~220 KB/sec. 

Δεν έχω προοδευτικό slow down.

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω αποκτήσει εδώ και λίγες ημέρες.

Κατά τις 8 το απόγευμα αρχίζει το χάλι όπου σέρνεται το Internet χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό.
Εχθές κατέβαζα αρχείο με 30 KB/sec...
Σήμερα το speedtest μου δείχνει 1150 kbps περίπου στο download.

Επειδή αρχίζω να τα παίρνω χοντρά με την ΟΝ προβλέπω να τρώνε καμία αγωγή γιατί από την στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης μου αντιμετωπίζω συνέχεια προβλήματα.
Μου θέλουν και 16 MB!  :Evil:

----------


## Avesael

Δε νομίζω ρε παιδιά ότι παίζει ρόλο η έκδοση του firmware.
Όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που έχουμε το 1.21 πως και δεν έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## papakion

> Δε νομίζω ρε παιδιά ότι παίζει ρόλο η έκδοση του firmware.
> Όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που έχουμε το 1.21 πως και δεν έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα;


Σημερα αλλαξα το firm του Fritz!Box Fon απο Annex B σε AnneX A. Θα το βάλω επάνω και θα το δοκιμάσω. Αν επιβεβαιώσω (τις υποψίες μου περι Pirelli) εγώ, αλλα και άλλοι φιλοι που εχουν βαλει άλλο μοντεμ αντι του Pirelli, θα πρεπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΟΠΤΕ να το δουν ξανα το firm του Pirelli.

----------


## jirkon

Μήπως οι φίλοι που γράφουν σε αυτό το νήμα θα μπορούσαν να δουν από ποιο dwld margin και κάτω αρχίζουν τα FEC να ανεβαίνουν? Έχω παρατηρήσει πως κάπου κοντά στο 8 με 9 (κατά το Pirelli πάντα) αρχίζουν να έχουν μια πολύ γρήγορη αύξηση. Αν και κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, αυτό που τελικά αναγκάζει το Pirelli να συμπεριφέρεται έτσι είναι τα CRC near end errors. Συνήθως αυτά μένουν χαμηλά και αν και έχεις μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια FEC  (όχι ότι είναι λογικό) δεν έχουν καμία επίδραση στην ταχύτητα. Αν όμως τα CRC είναι της τάξης 1300 και πάνω αρχίζει το πρόβλημα να γίνεται πλέον μη ελεγχόμενο. 
Οσο για τους φίλους που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα πιστεύω ότι τους βοηθά το 12+ dwl margin κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας και ειδικότερα κατά τις 1800 με 2300 που εκεί το dwl margin έχει το μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα (ούτε αυτό λογικό).

----------


## stathis argitis

Σ' εμένα φίλε μου συμβαίνει αυτό ακριβώς τις ίδιες ώρες που αναφέρεις κι εσύ και όταν το SNR πέφτει από το 8 που ξεκινάει το πρωί στο 5 εκίνη την στιγμή.

Τα error corrections εκείνη την στιγμή ανεβαίνουν σαν τρελλά κατα εκατομ΄θρια το δευτερόλεπτο , έως ότου πνίγουν το bandwidth , με την επανεκκίνηση το bandwith επιστρέφει στα κανονικά του και το SNR πηγαίνει το 6-7

Ίσως και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα DSLAMS στις αντιστοιχες κάρτες που καταλήγει η γραμμή μας.
Όλα βέβαια είναι ικασίες αν δεν ασχοληθεί η ίδια η On μεσω μετρήσεων εκείνες τις στιγμές για να εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα από που προέρχεται .

Απότι φένεται έιναι σε πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## bonsai

> Μήπως οι φίλοι που γράφουν σε αυτό το νήμα θα μπορούσαν να δουν από ποιο dwld margin και κάτω αρχίζουν τα FEC να ανεβαίνουν? Έχω παρατηρήσει πως κάπου κοντά στο 8 με 9 (κατά το Pirelli πάντα) αρχίζουν να έχουν μια πολύ γρήγορη αύξηση. Αν και κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, αυτό που τελικά αναγκάζει το Pirelli να συμπεριφέρεται έτσι είναι τα CRC near end errors. Συνήθως αυτά μένουν χαμηλά και αν και έχεις μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια FEC  (όχι ότι είναι λογικό) δεν έχουν καμία επίδραση στην ταχύτητα. Αν όμως τα CRC είναι της τάξης 1300 και πάνω αρχίζει το πρόβλημα να γίνεται πλέον μη ελεγχόμενο. 
> Οσο για τους φίλους που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα πιστεύω ότι τους βοηθά το 12+ dwl margin κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας και ειδικότερα κατά τις 1800 με 2300 που εκεί το dwl margin έχει το μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα (ούτε αυτό λογικό).


Γειά σας παιδιά,
Μάλλον είμαι χειρότερα απο όλους... Με noise margin είτε 11 είτε 5 - γιατί μετά απο reset ξεκινάει 11 καταλήγει 5 σε 10 λεπτά - είμαι συνέχεια σε τέτοια κατάσταση τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες (πρίν κ για 5 μήνες κανένα πρόβλημα!) . Για να διαβάσω τις δύο τελευταίες σελίδες του thread και να κάνω reply έκανα 10 λεπτά.... Φρίκη... Για να κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο 5 mb θέλω 15 λεπτά... Ξεκινάει με 0 kb/s πηδάει στο 50 μετά απο 10 sec για άλλα 10 secs και τανάπαλιν... Τα έχω δεί όλα...

Προχθές πλήρωσα Supersport για να δώ Livestream το ματς, και δε μπορούσα ούτε στα 300 kbps! Δεν είδαμε ούτε 15 λεπτά!!!!!!!!!
Ήταν απίστευτο! καθόμασταν με τα φιλαράκια μου και βρίζαμε την ΟΝ που δε μπορούσαμε να δούμε το ματς! Απίστευτα πράγματα.....

----------


## ilpara

*10-11-2007...............................Near End  Indicator...........Far End  Indicator
Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........676..........................296.046.831
Interleaved  Path CRC  Error....................66..................................67.664
Interleaved  Path HEC  Error..................145..........................................1
Μηδενική Ταχύτητα. Έχει  IP. Δεν έχει DNS! 
Με restart router διορθώθηκε άμεσα.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
11-11-2007................................Near End  Indicator.........Far End  Indicator
Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........613..........................778.858.436
Interleaved  Path CRC  Error....................75.................................165.921
Interleaved  Path HEC  Error...................131.........................................0
Σχεδόν Μηδενική Ταχύτητα (άνοιγαν ιστοσελίδες εξαιρετικά αργά). Έχει  IP και DNS.
Με restart router διορθώθηκε άμεσα.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Συγχρονίζω σε 10.000up/1000down με Attn 33up/17down και Noise Margin 6-9up/6-9down
Έχω σχεδόν μηδενική ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό 1 φορά ημερησίώς ώρες αιχμής

*1.* Πως εξηγείται στην 1η περίπτωση (10-11-2007) να έχει IP αλλά όχι DNS?
*2.* "Near End Indicator" είναι το δικό μου router και "Far End Indicator" το router στο DSLAM της ΟΝ στο Βύρωνα?Αν ναι, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο router του DSLAM?
*3.* "Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction" είναι τα σπασμένα-λάθος πακέτα που διορθώθηκαν από το πρωτόκολλο interleaved? Οι άλλες δύο εγγραφές (CRC Error - HEC Error) είναι τα σπασμένα-λάθος πακέτα που δεν διορθώθηκαν? Τα τελευταία είναι που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα σε επίπεδο ATM με συνέπεια να το TCP-IP να ρίχνει την ταχύτητα (έως μηδέν) χωρίς να χάσει συγχρονισμό?
*4.* Τι σημαίνει FEC - CRC - HEC?
*5.* Τα λάθη είναι πολλά? Σε ποιές εγγραφές? Πόσα είναι τα φυσιολογικά, δεδομένου ότι τα παραπάνω αφορούν λειτουργία 24 ωρών έκαστο με χρήση web-browsing και iptv μόνο? 
*6.* Που μπορεί να οφείλονται τα λάθη? 
Κάποιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ κάτι ψέλλισε ότι κάποιες ώρες το σήμα του router (τον έχω αλλάξει και δεν διορθώθηκε) είναι αδύνατο και έτσι έχουμε λάθος πακέτα. Από την άλλη παρατηρώ-νομίζω ότι τα λάθος πακέτα δεν εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά, αλλά αθροίζονται συνεχώς...
Το ψάχνω μπας και καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε εμείς άκρη με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε διότι δεν βλέπω οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ να ασχολούνται... (δυστυχώς, μάλλον αναλίσκονται να συνδέουν νέους πελάτες και με την ασπιρίνη "ρίχνω ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού" και ουδείς με ποιο περίπλοκα προβλήματα...)

----------


## cnp5

> *10-11-2007...............................Near End  Indicator...........Far End  Indicator
> Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........676..........................296.046.831
> Interleaved  Path CRC  Error....................66..................................67.664
> Interleaved  Path HEC  Error..................145..........................................1
> Μηδενική Ταχύτητα. Έχει  IP. Δεν έχει DNS! 
> Με restart router διορθώθηκε άμεσα.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 11-11-2007................................Near End  Indicator.........Far End  Indicator
> Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........613..........................778.858.436
> ...


FEC=Forward Error Correction
HEC=Header Error Control
CRC=Cyclic Redundancy Check

Όλα σχετίζονται με το πως τα δυο modem βρίσκουν και διορθώνουν λάθη. Στη περίπτωσή σου τα λάθη είναι πάρα πολλά. Για το ποιος φταίει... μπορεί να φταίει το modem σου ή το modem στην άλλη μεριά ή μπορεί να φταίει η ίδια η γραμμή... Δυστυχώς η λύση στο πρόβλημά σου δε νομίζω να είναι εύκολη και μόνο με ειδικό εξοπλισμό θα μπορούσαν να βρουν που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα. Έχεις καταφέρει να φέρεις τεχνικό (από OnTelecoms) να μετρήσει τη γραμμή σου;

----------


## jirkon

FEC = Forward error correction (FEC)
CRC = Cyclic Redundancy Check
HEC = Header Error Control (HEC) violations. 

Tα FEC είναι λαθη που διορθώθηκαν, τα CRC είναι τα χαμένα πακέτα, το HEC είναι το ισοδύναμο CRC για το header του ATM cell με την διαφορά όμως ότι μπορεί να διορθώσει μόνο single bit error.  Μια αναζήτηση στο Google θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις ποιο πολλά. 
Να ανησυχείς για τα CRC ποιο πολύ παρά για τα άλλα.

----------


## Avesael

Στην προκειμενη περίπτωση, ο φίλος έχει πάρα πολλά λάθη στο *Far End Indicator*.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει στο dslam;

Φίλε ilpara, ποιον πάροχο είχες πριν την ΟΝ και ποια ήταν η συμπεριφορά της γραμμής σου;

----------


## ilpara

> Στην προκειμενη περίπτωση, ο φίλος έχει πάρα πολλά λάθη στο *Far End Indicator*.
> Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει στο dslam;


Δεν είχα άλλο πάροχο πριν από ΟΝ, απλό τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ (το internet στο γραφείο κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες μου...). Όμως η γραμμή μου ήταν ISDN πριν πάω σε ΟΝ και από όσο έχω ακούσει για τις ISDN ο ΟΤΕ έπέλεγε καλύτερα κυκλώματα-γραμμές. Επιπλέον πριν κανά μήνα ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ (τον κάλεσε η ΟΝ για εξυγίανση) και βρήκε τη γραμμή ΟΚ. Επιπλέον η ΟΝ μου άλλαξε router στο σπίτι και δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση.
*Είναι σημαντικό να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος ότι τα πολλά λάθη στο Far End Indicator (βλέπε προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου παραπάνω) σημαίνουν πρόβλημα στο router του DSLAM για να καθοδηγήσω την ΟΝ να αλλάξει router εκεί...*
Αλήθεια, η αντιστοιχία είναι 1-1, δηλ. για κάθε router σε πελάτη υπάρχει και ένας στο DSLAM, ή 1-Ν που είναι το λογικότερο?

----------


## Takerman

Oποιος ξέρει δυο πράγματα παραπάνω, ας μου πει. Κατά τη διάρκεια του 24ωρου ο θόρυβος της γραμμής μου έχει μέχρι και 6 db διαφορά. Κυμαίνεται απο 6 έως 12db. Επί 8 μήνες είχα σταθερό θόρυβο, όταν ήμουν στα 10 Mbit 21db και τώρα στα 12Μbit, 16db σταθερά. Τον τελευταίο μήνα μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις με αποτέλεσμα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## intech

> Oποιος ξέρει δυο πράγματα παραπάνω, ας μου πει. Κατά τη διάρκεια του 24ωρου ο θόρυβος της γραμμής μου έχει μέχρι και 6 db διαφορά. Κυμαίνεται απο 6 έως 12db. Επί 8 μήνες είχα σταθερό θόρυβο, όταν ήμουν στα 10 Mbit 21db και τώρα στα 12Μbit, 16db σταθερά. Τον τελευταίο μήνα μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις με αποτέλεσμα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις.


Απο τα log files του router ειμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι η ΟΝ συνεχώς δοκιμάζει διαφορετικά settings στις DSLAM κάρτες (routers), που εχει εγκαταστήσει στα Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ.
Ελπίζω να βρουν άκρη, και να ελέγχουν αυτή την διαδικασία(Δηλαδή οι DSLAM κάρτες ,δεν
κάνουν αυτόματα auto adjust χωρίς κάποιος να ελέγχει το αποτέλεσμα και να επεμβαίνει οταν και όπου χρειάζεται)

----------


## amora

> Oποιος ξέρει δυο πράγματα παραπάνω, ας μου πει. Κατά τη διάρκεια του 24ωρου ο θόρυβος της γραμμής μου έχει μέχρι και 6 db διαφορά. Κυμαίνεται απο 6 έως 12db. Επί 8 μήνες είχα σταθερό θόρυβο, όταν ήμουν στα 10 Mbit 21db και τώρα στα 12Μbit, 16db σταθερά. Τον τελευταίο μήνα μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις με αποτέλεσμα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις.


Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι τα μεγάλα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ (400-ζευγα, 600-ζευγα) από τα ΚΑΦΑΟ προς τα Αστικά Κέντρα εξυπηρετούν πολλούς συνδρομητές που χρησιμοποιούν ADSL. Όσοι περισσότεροι μπάινουν σε χρήση -και αυτό γίνεται μετά τις 18:00- τόσο αυξάνεται ο θόρυβος στα διπλανά ζεύγη και μάλιστα παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η θέση του ζεύγους σου σε σχέση με τους άλλους συνδρομητές. Πρόκειται για θέμα που απασχολεί τους παρόχους τηλεφωνίας διεθνώς και δυστυχώς θα λυθεί μόνο με περισσότερα ΚΑΦΑΟ τα οποία θα συνδέονται με οπτική ίνα με τα Αστικά Κέντρα / DSLAMs. 

Τα παραπάνω είναι έγκυρη πληροφορία από μηχανικό του ΟΤΕ -ο οποίος δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να πει ψέματα, άλλωστε δεν καλύπτει τίποτα με αυτά που λέει- και μάλιστα ή κατάσταση θα επιδεινώνεται όσο προστίθενται χρήστες συνδέσεων υψηλής ταχύτητας.

----------


## con

> *Είναι σημαντικό να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος ότι τα πολλά λάθη στο Far End Indicator (βλέπε προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου παραπάνω) σημαίνουν πρόβλημα στο router του DSLAM για να καθοδηγήσω την ΟΝ να αλλάξει router εκεί...*


Δε νομίζω μπορείς να στηρίξεις τέτοιο επιχείρημα επειδή αν χαμηλώσεις την  ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού θα μειωθούν αισθητά τα FEC. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα αν συγχρονίσω στα 13500 έχω αρκετά εκατομύρια FEC την ημέρα, ενώ αν συγχρονίσω στα 9000 κάποιες χιλιάδες FEC. Αν μπορείς κάνεις έλεγχο και μας λες.

----------


## WagItchyef

Εμένα από χτες αν θυμάμαι καλά, έγινε Interleaved Path η σύνδεσή μου, ενώ πριν όταν άναβα τον router ξεκινούσε με Fast Path, και όλα ήταν ωραία (δηλαδή με τα συνήθη προβλήματα της ON στο Internet). Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατί ξεκινάει με Interleaved;

Τα στοιχεία μου:

----------


## erateinos

άλλαξε  :Wink:  
δες  Τι είναι το Fast Path και το Interleave

----------


## WagItchyef

> Εμένα από χτες αν θυμάμαι καλά, έγινε Interleaved Path η σύνδεσή μου, ενώ πριν όταν άναβα τον router ξεκινούσε με Fast Path, και όλα ήταν ωραία (δηλαδή με τα συνήθη προβλήματα της ON στο Internet). Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατί ξεκινάει με Interleaved;
> 
> Τα στοιχεία μου:


Duh, τώρα που έκανα restart τον router και ανανέωσα τα screenshots, ξαναέγινε Fast Path όπως φαίνεται.

----------


## intech

Off Topic


		Παει να μας τρελάνει... τσίμπησα... και  ξερω οτι το μήνυμα (σωστά) θα διαγραφεί :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Παει να μας τρελάνει... τσίμπησα... και  ξερω οτι το μήνυμα (σωστά) θα διαγραφεί


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  
ακομα αντέχουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Off Topic


		η υπομονή είναι αρετή  :Crazy:

----------


## WagItchyef

Μία άλλη ερώτηση. Ενώ είμαι Fast Path, οι δείκτες σφαλμάτων του Interleaved Path αυξάνονται. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό και τι σημαίνει; Πως μπορεί και παίρνει μετρήσεις για το Interleaved Path, ενώ είναι σε Fast Path;

----------


## ilpara

> *10-11-2007...............................Near End  Indicator...........Far End  Indicator
> Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........676..........................296.046.831
> Interleaved  Path CRC  Error....................66..................................67.664
> Interleaved  Path HEC  Error..................145..........................................1
> Μηδενική Ταχύτητα. Έχει  IP. Δεν έχει DNS! 
> Με restart router διορθώθηκε άμεσα.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 11-11-2007................................Near End  Indicator.........Far End  Indicator
> Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........613..........................778.858.436
> ...





> .... Αν και κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, αυτό που τελικά αναγκάζει το Pirelli να συμπεριφέρεται έτσι είναι τα CRC near end errors. Συνήθως αυτά μένουν χαμηλά και αν και έχεις μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια FEC  (όχι ότι είναι λογικό) δεν έχουν καμία επίδραση στην ταχύτητα. Αν όμως τα CRC είναι της τάξης 1300 και πάνω αρχίζει το πρόβλημα να γίνεται πλέον μη ελεγχόμενο...


Επιτέλους μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα με έριξαν από 10000/1000 σε *8200/800* και έτσι πάψανε οι καθημερινές αποσυνδέσεις (που χάνει συγχρονισμό). Επιπλέον όπως βλέπετε παρακάτω μειώθηκανε τα λάθη, ιδίως το CRC που είναι το ποιο σημαντικό από όσα ξέρω, το οποίο από δεκάδες χιλιάδες (π.χ. 60.000) έχει πέσει σε κάποιες χιλιάδες (π.χ. 3.000). Το πρόβλημα όμως που συζητάμε σε αυτό το νήμα (βλ. 1ο μήνυμα) δεν εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα (έχω δοκιμάσει και σε 4500/500) και συνεπώς παραμένει!!!
*17-11-2007...............................Near End  Indicator...........Far End  Indicator
Interleaved  Path FEC  Correction...........154..........................13.843.528
Interleaved  Path CRC  Error....................14..................................2.278
Interleaved  Path HEC  Error..................13..........................................0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Δεδομένου ότι τα λάθη εμφανίζονται στο Far End Indicator είναι προφανές ότι τα λάθη συμβαίνουν στον router του DSLAM Βύρωνα, συνεπώς ΖΗΤΑΩ από ΟΝ να με ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ROYTER-ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ σε άλλο δοκιμασμένο ότι δουλεύει αξιόπιστα, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω...*

ΥΓ1: Δεν βλέπω συσχέτιση με το CRC > 1300 που αναφέρει ο φίλος jircon...

ΥΓ2: ΈΛΕΟΣ! 3 μήνες έχω δηλώσει το πρόβλημα, τεχνικοί αναγνωρίζουν ότι συμβαίνει σε πολλούς χρήστες (και ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος) και ακόμη δεν έχουν βρει το αίτιο και λύση!!! γιατί υποπτεύομαι ότι δεν διαθέτουν τις ανθρωποώρες που χρειάζεται για να το μελετήσουν (π.χ. την ώρα που συμβαίνει) και να το λύσουν (π.χ. βελτιωμένο firmware...). 3 μήνες ουσιαστικής αδιαφορίας... και το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στο DSLAM ή στο firmware!

ΥΓ3: Όποιος αναγκάζεται να κάνει restart router καθημερινά για άλλο λόγο (π.χ. κλασσική αποσύνδεση) δεν έχει δει ακόμη το πρόβλημα του νήματος διότι με το restart διορθώνεται και αυτό...

----------


## stelianta

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, καινούργιος στο φόρουμ σας και αποφάσισα να κάνω και εγώ το πρώτο μου ποστ. Δυστηχώς όμως δεν είναι για καλό. 
> 
> Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με αυτό που αναφέρει ο χρήστης ilpara και δυστηχώς έχωντας ήδη μιλήσει γύρω στις 7-8 φορές με τους "τεχνικούς" της On Telecoms δεν έχω καταφέρει να λύσω το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Πιο αναλυτικά... Κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή με μια χαρά ταχύτητα και τελικά σηκώνομαι απο τον υπολογιστή με ταχύτητα Dial up και ΑΝ!! Στην χειρότερη δεν έχω καν σύνδεση (παραμένει συγχρονισμένο αλλά το λαμπάκι online δυσκολεύεται να ανάψει) και αναγκάζομαι και εγώ να κάνω restart. 
> 
> Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και στην αρχή που μου άλλαξαν την γραμμή, όταν έφευγα απο το σπίτι για αρκετές ώρες. Γυρνόντας σπίτι ανακάλυπτα ότι το λαμπάκι του "online" έιχε σβήσει για τα καλά και ότι και αν έκανα δεν είχα καθόλου συνδεσή στο διαδίκτυο. 
> 
> Κάθε φορά που το αναφέρω σε κάποιον τεχνικό μου λέει οτι θα το σημειώσει και θα με καλέσουν πίσω για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Ήδη μιάμιση εβδομάδα αργότερα και ακόμη περιμένω... Όσες φορές και να τους ενοχλήσω δεν φαίνονται να ευαισθητοποιούνται να πάρουν πίσω. 
> ...


ακριβώς το ίδιο μου συμβαίενι και εμένα από την πρώτη ημέρα που είμαι ΟΝ (20/8)...Με συχνότητα 1 φορά την ώρα....Τα λαμπάκια αναβοσβήνου κανονικά στο βροχολάστιχο...αλλά σύνδεση....ΠΕΤΣΑ!!!!!! μόνο με κλείσιμο και ανοιγμα του ρουτερ μετα απο κανα 2 λεπτά επανέρχεται για καμμιά ώρα πάλι και ξανά τα ιδια......Εμένα πάντως οι τεχνικοί μου είπαν ότι είναι θέμα γραμμής και χρειάζεται αλλαγή απερχομένης.....Σημ. Η ταχύτητα πέφτει σταδιακά....μέχρι που αποσυνδέεται

----------


## ilpara

> .Εμένα πάντως οι τεχνικοί μου είπαν ότι είναι θέμα γραμμής και χρειάζεται αλλαγή απερχομένης.....Σημ. Η ταχύτητα πέφτει σταδιακά....μέχρι που αποσυνδέεται


1. Τι εννοείς «απερχόμενης»? Η γραμμή είναι ενα δυσύρματο καλκώδιο χαλκού
2. Τι εννοείς «μέχρι που αποσυνδέεται»? Εννοείς ότι όταν μπαίνεις στο router βλέπεις IP, DNS, κλπ αλλά δεν έχεις internet ή έχεις με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα (και επομένως δεν έχεις iptv)? Πάντως αν στο STATUS του router δεν βλέπεις IP σημαίνει ότι δνε έχεις το πρόβλημα του νήματος αλλά κλασσική αποσύνδεση...
*ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ* είτε στην ιστοσελίδα τους είτε στο 13801

----------


## con

> 1. Τι εννοείς «απερχόμενης»? Η γραμμή είναι ενα δυσύρματο καλκώδιο χαλκού


Εννοεί φαντάζομαι να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ στην ΟΝ άλλη γραμμή για το συγκεκριμένο πελάτη, μια και αυτή που έχει είναι προβληματική. Αυτό γίνεται πολύ σπάνια πάντως γιατί και ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει και για την ΟΝ θα έχει κόστος αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## dimitris_74

το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω.
αν δεν κανω reboot το router η συνδεση φθινει μεχρι να παγωσει τελειως.
ειμαι φρεσκοενεργοποιημένος

----------


## ilpara

*Έχω ελέγξει και διαπιστώσει ότι ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ που περιγράφω στο πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος (βλ. σελ.1) ΔΕΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ!*
Τώρα είμαι στα 8200/800 με καθόλου κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις (όπου χάνεται συγχρονισμός) αλλά το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε εμφανίζεται 1 φορά ημερησίως σε ώρες αιχμής. Παλαιότερα είχα δοκιμάσει ακόμη και σε 6500/500 και πάλι τα ίδια.
Βεβαίως όταν ήμουν στα 10000/1000 είχα το πρόβλημα των κλασσικών αποσυνδέσεων (έχανε συγχρονισμό) οπότε επειδή έκανα restart rooter για αυτό τον λόγο, το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε διορθωνόταν και αυτό και έτσι σε όποιον έχει κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό!

...και η ΟΝ μας γράφει κανονικά, ΔΕΝ "ψάχνει" το πρόβλημα, ΔΕΝ γνωρίζει γιατί συμβαίνει, ΔΕΝ νοιάζεται να βρει λύση --ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ :Thumb down:

----------


## elkal

> *Έχω ελέγξει και διαπιστώσει ότι ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ που περιγράφω στο πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος (βλ. σελ.1) ΔΕΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ!*
> 
> ...και η ΟΝ μας γράφει κανονικά, ΔΕΝ "ψάχνει" το πρόβλημα, ΔΕΝ γνωρίζει γιατί συμβαίνει, ΔΕΝ νοιάζεται να βρει λύση --ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ


Συμφωνώ και επιβεβαιώνω και τα δύο :Thinking: 

Όσο κι αν έχω προσπαθήσει δεν έχω βρει κάποιο μοτίβο για το φαινόμενο! Συμβαίνει τυχαία ... σ' εμένα 1 φορά ανά 1-1,5 μέρα. Μπορεί και συχνότερα κάποιες βδομάδες .... μπορεί και αραιότερα όπως αυτό το ΣΚ που από το Σ το πρωί συνέβη την Κ το βράδυ :Thinking:

----------


## subliminal

Να προσθεσω και εγω οτι αυτο το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε ξαφνικα τελη ιουλιου αρχες αυγουστου σε εμενα. Μεχρι και τωρα κοντεψε να με τρελανει. Δεν ειναι μονο οτι πρεπει να κανεις συνεχεια reset τον router. Ειναι οτι η ταχυτητα πεφτει συνεχεια σταδιακα και πολλες φορες εκανα reset μονο και μονο για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειμαι στο peak του bandwidth μου. Ειχα αντιμετωπισει και αλλα προβληματα απο την On αλλα αυτο πραγματικα με λυγισε. Τελικα, αυτο το προβλημα ηταν και ο λογος που πριν απο μερικες μερες επελεξα αλλο παροχο για υπηρεσια internet με shared llu. Δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τι αισθηση ειναι να ανοιγεις τον υοπολογιστη σου και να ΞΕΡΕΙΣ οτι εχεις internet. Τερμα, ουτε να κοιτας router και interfaces, ουτε να ανοιγοκλεινεις διακοπτες. Ευχομαι στους υπολοιπους που παραμενετε εδω να λυθει πολυ συντομα αυτο το πραγματικα ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΟ προβλημα.

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται, να πω οτι με το modem - router που βλέπετε στην υπογραφη μου το προβλημα αυτων των περιεργων disconnect περιοριστηκε απο πχ 10-15 τη μερα σε 2-3. Νομιζω δηλαδη οτι -αν και η πηγη του προβληματος σιγουρα δεν ειναι ο router- ενα καλο router μπορει να το περιορισει καπως (συπτωματολογικα).

----------


## ilpara

Εϊναι σημαντικό να μας πεις:
*Με τον νέο πάροχο κάθε πότε κάνεις restart router και για ποιο λόγο?*
ρωτάω για αν διπλό-επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι είναι πρόβλημα ΟΝ...

ΥΓ: Με τον ρούτερ της υπογραφής σου είχες ON-REC και live iptv? Τι ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## subliminal

> Εϊναι σημαντικό να μας πεις:
> *Με τον νέο πάροχο κάθε πότε κάνεις restart router και για ποιο λόγο?*
> ρωτάω για αν διπλό-επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι είναι πρόβλημα ΟΝ...
> 
> ΥΓ: Με τον ρούτερ της υπογραφής σου είχες ON-REC και live iptv? Τι ρυθμίσεις?


Με το νεο παροχο διανυω την εκτη μερα σημερα και ως τωρα καμια απολυτως αναγκη για reset. Αυτες τις εξι μερες λειτουργιας μετρησα ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ disconnect (κανονικο ομως disconnect, δηλαδη το modem αποσυνδεθηκε και μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα συνδεθηκε ξανα μονο του). ΟΜΩΣ, θα πρεπει να τονισω οτι η συνδεση με τον νεο παροχο εγινε σε νεα γραμμη τηλεφωνικη που εβαλα σπιτι μου. Δηλαδη την γραμμη της on εξακολουθω να την εχω αν και πλεον την χρησιμοποιω ΜΟΝΟ για τηλεφωνο (με το οποιο παρεπιμτοντως το τελευταιο μηνα αντιμετωπιζω ΠΑΡΑ πολλα προβληματα συνακροασης και κακης ποιοτητας γραμμης).

----------


## Rebel Scum

Και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα το παρατηρώ μόνο σε ώρες αιχμής...με τη διαφορά ότι πιστέυω ότι έχει να κάνει και την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έμμεσα, διότι πριν με συγχρονισμό στα 10240/512  και SNR +/-12 το είχα πάρα πολύ σπάνια, τώρα με 12288/1023 και SNR +/- 8 (μέχρι και 5 πέφτει) το παρατηρώ πιο συχνά. Πάντως με τόσο χαμηλό SNR που έχω δεν παραπονιέμαι...βέβαια το ερώτημα είναι αυτό το SNR έχει να κάνει με τη γραμμή μου ή με την ΟΝ..και το ότι πέφτει τόσο πολύ *πάντα* σε ώρες αιχμής  με κάνει να πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα της ΟΝ.

----------


## gangel

> πλεον την χρησιμοποιω ΜΟΝΟ για τηλεφωνο (με το οποιο παρεπιμτοντως το τελευταιο μηνα αντιμετωπιζω ΠΑΡΑ πολλα προβληματα συνακροασης και κακης ποιοτητας γραμμης).


Έχεις υπογράψει το κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας προς τι ον; (αν συμφωνείς βέβαια και αντιμετωπίζεις  προβλήματα...)

----------


## atheos71

Δείτε αυτό:
Monitoring Index:
.
.
.  

*Noise Margin
  13 dB
  2 dB* 
Attenuation
  23 dB
  41 dB

...μετά από 1 ημέρα κι 7 ώρες χωρίς επανεκκίνηση του router :Whistle: 

Κάνει εναλλαγή 2-3 db.

----------


## erateinos

> Δείτε αυτό
> Monitoring Index:
> 
> Noise Margin
>   13 dB
> *  2 dB*


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
θα μας τρελάνουν τελείως  :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

> θα μας τρελάνουν τελείως


Και να φανταστείς ότι είναι πιο σταθερό απ'τα 8 db :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Σταθερό 2αρι :Yahooooo:

----------


## mion_15

Παιδιά ποιά είναι διαφορά μεταξύ Interleaved Path και Fast Path???

Αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 4 μήνες περίπου (από τα τέλη Ιουλίου). 
Έχω βαρεθεί να ανοίγω - κλείνω το router για να διορθώνεται προσωρινά το πρόβλημα...

----------


## erateinos

> Παιδιά ποιά είναι διαφορά μεταξύ Interleaved Path και Fast Path???


 Τι είναι το Fast Path και το Interleave   :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδιά ποιά είναι διαφορά μεταξύ Interleaved Path και Fast Path???
> 
> Αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 4 μήνες περίπου (από τα τέλη Ιουλίου). 
> Έχω βαρεθεί να ανοίγω - κλείνω το router για να διορθώνεται προσωρινά το πρόβλημα...


Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα

----------


## mion_15

> Τι είναι το Fast Path και το Interleave






> Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα




Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! :One thumb up:

----------


## sportis

> Εϊναι σημαντικό να μας πεις:
> *Με τον νέο πάροχο κάθε πότε κάνεις restart router και για ποιο λόγο?*
> ρωτάω για αν διπλό-επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι είναι πρόβλημα ΟΝ...
> 
> ΥΓ: Με τον ρούτερ της υπογραφής σου είχες ON-REC και live iptv? Τι ρυθμίσεις?


Πρέπει όντως να μάθουμε αν το πρόβλημα είναι της on η της γραμμής μας, σκέφτομαι αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την αναβάθμιση που θα κάνουν να πάω σε άλλο πάροχο αλλά λέτε να έχω και εκεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## ilpara

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα:
*1. Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο firmware που υπό κάποιες συνθήκες δεν διαχειρίζεται καλά την επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στον router της οικίας και στον router του DSLAM, με συνέπεια πολλά λάθος πακέτα*
είτε
*2. Σε προβληματικό router στο DSLAM, δεδομένου ότι έχει αναφερθεί από άλλους χρήστες που είχαν το πρόβλημα ότι αυτό επιλύθηκε όταν τους άλλαξαν κύκλωμα/router στο DSLAM.* 
Προς το παρόν η ΟΝ αρνείται πεισματικά να με αλλάξει κύκλωμα/router στο DSLAM για να εξετάσουμε αν φταίει αυτό ή το firmware... :Mad: 
Όλα τα άλλα ενδεχόμενα τα έχω εξετάσει διεξοδικά όπως αναφέρω αναλυτικά σε παλαίοτερα μηνύματα σε αυτό το νήμα
ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ
και δηλώστε το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ ξανά και ξανά

----------


## amora

Από χθες με έχει τρελλάνει στα reset. Το παλιοcinturato φταίει για όλα...

----------


## atheos71

> Από χθες με έχει τρελλάνει στα reset. Το παλιοcinturato φταίει για όλα...



Έχει σύστημα αυτοδιόρθωσης το μηχάνημα.Μη χολοσκάς!

----------


## ilpara

*Υπάρχει κάποιος σε fast path που να έχει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα* που περιγράφεται στο πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος, δηλ. χαμηλή ή μηδενική ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό --διορθώνεται με restart router (οι κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις είναι άλλο πρόβλημα...)
Υποπτεύομαι ότι εμφανίζεται μόνο σε interleaved.

----------


## erateinos

δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα,
το πρόβλημα είναι στο firmware ή κάπου αλλού ?  :Thinking:

----------


## amora

> δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα,
> το πρόβλημα είναι στο firmware ή κάπου αλλού ?


Μήπως στο DSLAM;

----------


## erateinos

> Μήπως στο DSLAM;


αυτό μου περνάει από το μυαλό  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Σε firmware δεν είναι σίγουρα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι δεδομένο ότι οφείλεται στο dslam...
Μόνο τα λάθη που φτάνουν τα δισεκατομμύρια στο far end indicator, φτάνει...
Εδικότερα στο Interleaved Path CRC Error...

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 3 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........

Αν ήταν firmware θα είχαν όλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα...
Εχθές σε συγγενικό σπίτι στους Αγίους Αναργύρους, μου έσπασε τα νεύρα το συγκεκριμένο.
Μέσα σε 10-20 λεπτά, τα λάθη (διορθωμένα αλλά και crc) έφταναν σε μερικά δις! 
Μετά από λίγο, πάπαλα, restart και τα ίδια πάλι...

----------


## atheos71

> Σε firmware δεν είναι σίγουρα.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι δεδομένο ότι οφείλεται στο dslam...
> Μόνο τα λάθη που φτάνουν τα δισεκατομμύρια στο far end indicator, φτάνει...
> Εδικότερα στο Interleaved Path CRC Error...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 3 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........
> 
> Αν ήταν firmware θα είχαν όλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα...
> Εχθές σε συγγενικό σπίτι στους Αγίους Αναργύρους, μου έσπασε τα νεύρα το συγκεκριμένο.
> ...


...Interleaved Path CRC Error
Near End Indicator  0
Far End Indicator    7286

To Far End Indicator  συνεχώς αυξάνεται.Είναι φυσιολογικό και με τί ρυθμό ,αν είναι;

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
10219375

----------


## vagkont

καμαρώστε στατιστικά από σήμερα.....

Upload:  511 Kbps.
Download:  1019 Kbps.

Noise Margin
24 dB
31 dB

Attenuation
5 dB
11 dB

προβλέπεται να έχω άλλο ένα μαύρο σκ (βλέπε εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=350)

μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γίνεται, πριν αρχίσω να ξεροσταλιάζω πάλι στο τηλέφωνο, περιμένοντας να πιάσω γραμμή;;

----------


## sportis

Off Topic


		πια ειναι η ip για να μπω στο pireli plz!!!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		πια ειναι η ip για να μπω στο pireli plz!!!


http://192.168.1.1

----------


## atheos71

Δεν κάνω πια restart γιατί βαρέθηκα απ'τα πολλά που έκανα στις αρχές.Ελπίζω σε καλυτέρευση.*3 db* downstream και ειμαι ακόμη online.Πρέπει να είναι κάποια νέα τεχνολογία της ΟΝ!!!!!!! :Whistle:

----------


## miltiadis21

το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ και το καταλαβαίνω γιατι παρατηρώ ξαφνικά ένα latency στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων

----------


## costar

καλησπερα και απο εμενα

περιοχη Ανω Γλυφαδα Τερψιθεα

εδω και 2 μηνες δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση...και οταν βλεπω με πιξελαρισματα και διακοπες.

κανοντας restart to modem... δουλευει για λιγο και μετα παλι το ιδιο

με εχου ν στο 6779/511   δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ανεβαζουν?

ηρθε και τεχνικος τουσ στο σπιτι... και ελενξεε τις γραμμες και ειπε ολα οκ

αλλα συνεχιζω τα ιδια προβληματα


καμια ιδεα?????

----------


## atheos71

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα
> 
> περιοχη Ανω Γλυφαδα Τερψιθεα
> 
> εδω και 2 μηνες δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση...και οταν βλεπω με πιξελαρισματα και διακοπες.
> 
> κανοντας restart to modem... δουλευει για λιγο και μετα παλι το ιδιο
> 
> με εχου ν στο 6779/511   δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ανεβαζουν?
> ...


Το noise margin πέφτει απ΄τα 9 db που βλέπω έως και κάτω απ΄τα 5;

----------


## cnp5

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα
> 
> περιοχη Ανω Γλυφαδα Τερψιθεα
> 
> εδω και 2 μηνες δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση...και οταν βλεπω με πιξελαρισματα και διακοπες.
> 
> κανοντας restart to modem... δουλευει για λιγο και μετα παλι το ιδιο
> 
> με εχου ν στο 6779/511   δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ανεβαζουν?
> ...


Με 9db θόρυβο... δύσκολα θα μπορέσουν να το ανεβάσουν; Η IPTV για να παίξει, θέλει 4 με 5Mbps, εσύ έχεις 6.7 από τα οποία ένα ποσοστό χάνεται σε πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας, τότε σου μένουν ακριβώς  όσα θέλει η IPTV (ίσως και λιγότερο)... Δε νομίζω να καταφέρεις να δεις σωστά IPTV ποτέ.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ο θόρυβος της γραμμής σου. Προσπάθησε να βγάλεις όλες τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σου από τις πρίζες και να αφήσεις μόνο το modem συνδεδεμένο (χωρίς φίλτρα/splitter). Δες πάλι το SNR, αν έχει γίνει >9 τότε κάποια συσκευή ή κάποια πρίζα (κακές επαφές) δημιουργούν θόρυβο. Αν δε δεις αλλαγή τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη γραμμή από το διαμέρισμά σου και έξω (από το σπίτι σου έως τον κατανεμητή ή έως το ΚΑΦΑΟ ή έως το κέντρο). Όλα τα παραπάνω μπορείς να τα ελέγξεις με τι βοήθεια ενός ηλεκτρολόγου, να βεβαιωθείς δηλαδή ότι ο θόρυβος δεν οφείλετε στις καλωδιώσεις του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## mpanas

> *Υπάρχει κάποιος σε fast path που να έχει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα* που περιγράφεται στο πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος, δηλ. χαμηλή ή μηδενική ταχύτητα χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό --διορθώνεται με restart router (οι κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις είναι άλλο πρόβλημα...)
> Υποπτεύομαι ότι εμφανίζεται μόνο σε interleaved.


Λοιπον εγω ειμαι τη μια fast path και την αλλη interleaved. Το κυριο προβλημα μου ειναι ακριβως το αυτο το thread. Και με fast path και με interleaved εχω αυτη την χαμηλη ταχυτητα.

Τα στοιχεια μου το απογευμα-βραδυ (ωρες αιχμης) ειναι



Καποια πρωινα εχω χαμηλοτερο upload/download και υψηλοτερο noise.

Ακολουθησα ολα που γράφονται παραπανω πριν μια εβδομαδα και μετα εφερα τεχνικο και συνδεσα το ρουτερ με laptop στην εισοδο του κηπου για να τσεκαρω την καλωδίωση και τα stats μου ηταν ακριβως τα ιδια με μεσα στο σπιτι. Αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαζω απο torrents με 1000kbps και εμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος με την ταχυτητα, αλλα θελω μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα. Μερικες φορες το ρουτερ χανει συγχρονισμο και το online λαμπακι σβηνει τελειως και το adsl λαμπακι αναβοσβήνει (κλασικο disconnect δηλαδη, αλλα πιο συχνα εχω το πρόβλημα της μηδενικης ταχυτητας χωρις να χανει συγχρονισμο  

*
Πιστεύετε οτι άμα τους ζητησω να με κατεβασουν στα 8mbits down και 800κbits up, θα διορθωθεί το προβλημα? Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις με επιτυχια?
*

----------


## Avesael

Θα μπορούσες να μας δείξεις ένα screeshot με τα λάθη της γραμμής;

----------


## mpanas

> Θα μπορούσες να μας δείξεις ένα screeshot με τα λάθη της γραμμής;


εδω ειναι, επισης δες το link type που αλλαξε απο interleaved (που ηταν το απογευμα) σε fast path μετα το πιο προσφατο reboot του ρουτερ

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, 6db πολύ χαμηλό snr, με 33 attenuation θα έπιανες 14Mbit περίπου αλλά σε ιδεατές συνθήκες, και σαφώς δεν το σκέπτεσαι καν για πάνω από εκεί που είσαι...Μάλλον θα χρειαζόταν να πας γύρω στα 7-8Mbit.
Τα διορθωμένα λάθη (Interleaved Path FEC Correction) είναι πολλά και λογικά θα αυξάνουν (και αν παρατηρείς είναι στο modem του dslam).
Τα crc errors (που είναι και τα πιο σημαντικά) είναι σχετικά λίγα, αλλά δε γνωρίζω με τι συχνότητα σου αυξάνουν...

Εγώ επιμένω ότι είναι πρόβλημα στα κατά τόπους DSLAMs και θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί οπωσδήποτε από την ΟΝ.

----------


## ilpara

Μην παιδεύεστε τσάμπα.
Οι κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις όπου χάνει συγχρονισμό διορθώνονται με ρύθμιση σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα ώστε να αυξηθεί το noise margin.
Το πρόβλημα του νήματος (περιγράφεται στην πρώτη σελίδα) ΔΕΝ εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα(!!!) με έχουν δοκιμάσει και σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα (6500/500) και παρέμενε.
Γενικά έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, δηλ. εξυγίανση γραμμής από ΟΤΕ που τη βρήκε ΟΚ, έλεγχο γραμμής από τεχνικό ΟΝ που τη βρήκε ΟΚ, άλλο pirelli, κοκ...
Το πρόβλημα πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται είτε στο router του DSLAM (αρνούνται πεισματικά να με αλλάξουν κύκλωμα και να με δοκιμάσουν στον ίδιο router που είναι συνδεδεμένος γείτονας στον οποίο όλα παίζουν καλά, ... έστω για να δοκιμάσουμε!) είτε στο firmware.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα του νήματος εμφανίζεται μόνο σε INTERLEAVED, όχι σε FAST. Παρακαλώ επιβεβαιώστε ή διαψεύστε.

----------


## mpanas

> Λοιπόν, 6db πολύ χαμηλό snr, με 33 attenuation θα έπιανες 14Mbit περίπου αλλά σε ιδεατές συνθήκες, και σαφώς δεν το σκέπτεσαι καν για πάνω από εκεί που είσαι...Μάλλον θα χρειαζόταν να πας γύρω στα 7-8Mbit.
> Τα διορθωμένα λάθη (Interleaved Path FEC Correction) είναι πολλά και λογικά θα αυξάνουν (και αν παρατηρείς είναι στο modem του dslam).
> Τα crc errors (που είναι και τα πιο σημαντικά) είναι σχετικά λίγα, αλλά δε γνωρίζω με τι συχνότητα σου αυξάνουν...
> 
> Εγώ επιμένω ότι είναι πρόβλημα στα κατά τόπους DSLAMs και θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί οπωσδήποτε από την ΟΝ.


Να παρω την ΟΝ δηλαδη και να ζητησω να με κατεβασουν στα 7mbit και βλεπουμε?

----------


## amora

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα του νήματος εμφανίζεται μόνο σε INTERLEAVED, όχι σε FAST. Παρακαλώ επιβεβαιώστε ή διαψεύστε.


Και σε εμένα που εμφανίζεται είμαι πάντα σε Interleaved.

Πάντως ενώ είχα ακριβώς αυτά τα συμπτώματα (από την ενεργοποίησή μου στις 24/10), μετά από επίσκεψή μου στη Σωρού για να δω εάν μπορούσα να συγχρονίσω πάνω από τα 9020, κάποιος τεχνικός μου είπε ότι έστειλε κάποιο update (όχι upgrade) στο router, επειδή έβλεπε ότι η γραμμή έχανε πακέτα (το είδα κι έγώ). Αυτό που είδα στην οθόνη του ήταν ότι ενώ αρχικά έδειχνε μέγιστο γραμμής 11800, μετά το update ανέβηκε στα 13900, που είναι πιο κοντά σε αυτό που θα περίμενα από το attenuation που έχω. Επιστρέφοντας στο σπίτι διαπίστωσα ότι το πρόβλημα έγινε εντονότερο και μάλιστα πλέον όταν ανεβούν πολύ τα CRC errors σβήνει τελείως το online, ενώ το ΑDSL παραμένει μονίμως αναμένο, πράγμα που δεν είναι όπως το κλασικό disconnect. Έχει κανείς άλλος παρατηρήσει κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## ilpara

> Να παρω την ΟΝ δηλαδη και να ζητησω να με κατεβασουν στα 7mbit και βλεπουμε?


Μόνο αν έχεις κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις όπου χάνει συγχρονισμό, να ζητήσεις να σου ρίξουν την ταχύτητα!!!
Αν δεν έχεις κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις ή έχεις σπάνια (1 φορά την εβδομάδα), τότε το να χαμηλώσουν την ταχύτητα δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα, διότι όπως έχω πει ξανά και ξανά το πρόβλημα του νήματος "Χαμηλή ή Μηδενική Ταχύτητα Χωρίς να Χάνει Συγχρονισμό" ΔΕΝ εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα!

Ξαναρωτάω:
*Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόβλημα του νήματος "Χαμηλή ή Μηδενική Ταχύτητα Χωρίς να Χάνει Συγχρονισμό" εμφανίζεται ΜΟΝΟ όταν το pirelli είναι σε INTERLEAVED και όχι σε FAST PATH.* Παρακαλώ να το ελέγχετε κάθε φορά που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα και να γράφετε στο νήμα επιβεβαιώνοντας ή διαψεύδοντας την εκτίμηση μου. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## amora

Λοιπόν... Από τις 2:30 τα ξημερώματα μετά από απανωτά reset είμαι σε fast path (πρώτη φορά που το βλέπω). Η σταθερότητα είναι εμφανής και τα λάθη πολύ μειωμένα. Νομίζω ότι η παρατήρηση του ilpara για το interleaved είναι σωστή.

----------


## ilpara

Δυστυχώς και εγώ 1 φορά μόνο εδώ και μήνες συγχρόνισα σε FAST PATH, από 29/11/07 04:55 έως και 30/11/07 22:00, δηλ για περίπου 42 ώρες, και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
1. *Περιέργως το noise margin (down) ήταν 5 dB στο FAST (σταθερότατο όμως) ενώ σε INTERLEAVED είχα και έχω 14!* Όλα τα άλλα ήταν 8200/800, attn 17(up) / 32(down), και noise margin (up)17, και στα δύο modes είτε FAST είτε INTERLEAVED. Πως εξηγείται η διαφορά από 14 σε INTERLEAVED σε 5 σε FAST???
2. *Τα λάθη ήταν εξαιρετικά λίγα και επί 42 ώρες παρέμεναν σχετικά χαμηλά σε σύγκριση με το INTERLEAVED!*
3. *Το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε στο νήμα ΔΕΝ εμφανίστηκε καθόλου!*
Μετά από 42 ώρες είχα κλασσική αποσύνδεση όπου έχασε συγχρονισμό, και όταν έκανα restart router για να επανέλθει, συγχρόνισε -δυστυχώς- σε INTERLEAVED.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση προτιμώ με FAST ένα restart router λόγω κλασσικής αποσύνδεσης κάθε 2-3 ημέρες, παρά 1-2 restart router ημερησίως λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος σε INTERLEAVED! Άλλωστε σε FAST η κλασσική αποσύνδεση είναι εμφανής και το καταλαβαίνεις προτού δοκιμάσεις να μπεις στο internet ή να ανοίξεις iptv, ενώ σε INTERLEAVED με το γνωστό πρόβλημα το καταλαβαίνεις εκ των υστέρων με τον συνεπαγόμενο εκνευρισμό... 

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ιδίως όσοι είστε σε FAST.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sportis

Και εμένα είναι σε Interleaved πως μπορω να το κανω σε Fast???

----------


## atheos71

> Δυστυχώς και εγώ 1 φορά μόνο εδώ και μήνες συγχρόνισα σε FAST PATH, από 29/11/07 04:55 έως και 30/11/07 22:00, δηλ για περίπου 42 ώρες, και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
> 1. *Περιέργως το noise margin (down) ήταν 5 dB στο FAST (σταθερότατο όμως) ενώ σε INTERLEAVED είχα και έχω 14!* Όλα τα άλλα ήταν 8200/800, attn 17(up) / 32(down), και noise margin (up)17, και στα δύο modes είτε FAST είτε INTERLEAVED. Πως εξηγείται η διαφορά από 14 σε INTERLEAVED σε 5 σε FAST???
> 2. *Τα λάθη ήταν εξαιρετικά λίγα και επί 42 ώρες παρέμεναν σχετικά χαμηλά σε σύγκριση με το INTERLEAVED!*
> 3. *Το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε στο νήμα ΔΕΝ εμφανίστηκε καθόλου!*
> Μετά από 42 ώρες είχα κλασσική αποσύνδεση όπου έχασε συγχρονισμό, και όταν έκανα restart router για να επανέλθει, συγχρόνισε -δυστυχώς- σε INTERLEAVED.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση προτιμώ με FAST ένα restart router λόγω κλασσικής αποσύνδεσης κάθε 2-3 ημέρες, παρά 1-2 restart router ημερησίως λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος σε INTERLEAVED! Άλλωστε σε FAST η κλασσική αποσύνδεση είναι εμφανής και το καταλαβαίνεις προτού δοκιμάσεις να μπεις στο internet ή να ανοίξεις iptv, ενώ σε INTERLEAVED με το γνωστό πρόβλημα το καταλαβαίνεις εκ των υστέρων με τον συνεπαγόμενο εκνευρισμό... 
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ιδίως όσοι είστε σε FAST.
> Ευχαριστώ


Έχουν αναφερθεί στις διαφορές των δύο.Στη δική μου περίπτωση , σχεδόν μόνιμο Interleaved Path , παρατήρησα σταθερότητα ακόμη και με *2 db!!!!*

----------


## amora

Εμένα πάλι το SNR βελτιώθηκε από 9-10 στο interleaved σε 12 με fast!!

----------


## atheos71

> Εμένα πάλι το SNR βελτιώθηκε από 9-10 στο interleaved σε 12 με fast!!


Έχεις σαφώς καλύτερο attn. απ'το δικό μου.Λογικά θα μπορούσες να "σηκώσεις" μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απ'αυτή που έχεις.Για τα paths δεν ξέρω να πω αρκετά.Δες και τον οδηγό.Ίσως εκεί βγάλεις κάποια άκρη.

----------


## mpanas

Εγω σημερα "το εριξα" απο 12mb σε 7mb. Το noise ανεβηκε απο τα 6 στα 13, τα λαθη ειναι λιγοτερα απο 6000 σε περιπου 8 ωρες (στα 12 ειχα αρκετα εκατομμύρια). Η ταχυτητα ειναι σταθεροτατη αλλα απο το ιδιο torrent site που κατεβαζα με 1000 χθες τωρα κατεβαζω με 650 maximum. Αυτο ειναι λιγο περιεργο γιατι 6972/8 (που κλειδωνει) = 871,5  :Thinking:

----------


## amora

> ...όταν έκανα restart router για να επανέλθει, συγχρόνισε -δυστυχώς- σε INTERLEAVED.


Εγώ πάντως με 3 restart εξακολουθώ σε fast.

----------


## Avesael

> Και εμένα είναι σε Interleaved πως μπορω να το κανω σε Fast???


Δε μπορείς να το κάνεις εσύ. Αλλάζει αυτόματα μόνο του...

----------


## goddesszoi

ilpara Ακριβώς το ίδιο έχω κ εγώ...το noise margin σε fast είναι 9(και σταθερότατο) ενώ σε interleaved 15-16 αλλά καθόλου σταθερό...Τώρα είμαι σε fast κ ελπίζω να κρατηθεί έτσι όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο!!!!!Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι σε fast αλλά χθές το βράδυ έγινε στιγμιαία διακοπή ρεύματος,οπότε έκλεισε το modem κ όταν το άνοιξα ήταν interleaved(και μαρτύρησα διότι για να γίνει fast πέρασαν 4-5 ώρες με εμένα να ανοιγοκλείνω κάθε τόσο το modem!!!!).Τώρα Προσεύχομαι!!!!!

........Auto merged post: goddesszoi added 3 Minutes and 37 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Σήμερα κάτι παίζει με το άνοιγμα των σελίδων διότι αργεί πολύ!!Ενώ  όταν κατεβάζω κάτι(μέσω rapidshare κ με download manager βέβαια)έχω ταχύτητα από 900-1000kbps...

----------


## amora

Τελικά τζίφος και το fast. "Βουβή" αποσύνδεση στις 5 ώρες περίπου. Μετά το reset γύρισε σε interleaved με τα λάθη να ανεβαίνουν αλματωδώς και το SNR να έχει πέσει στο 7! Α ρε ΟΝ με τα ωραία DSLAM σου...

----------


## hel

> Δε μπορείς να το κάνεις εσύ. Αλλάζει αυτόματα μόνο του...


UltraCG7 δεν εξαρτάται από το dslam? Δηλαδή μπορεί να εναλλάσεται από fast σε interleave? Δεν λειτουργεί το modem σε ένα από τα δύο καλύτερα ανάλογα με το dslam?

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ με fast είμαι άψογη πάντως!!!Ίσως κ να είναι τυχαίο... :Smile:

----------


## sonik_13

Εγώ παρατήρησα της εξής συμπεριφορά. Οι σελίδες και γενικά η σύνδεση στο Internet ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα κοβότανε για 2-3 λεπτά και μετά πάλι έπαιζε.

Έβαλα λοιπόν ένα συνεχόμενο ping να γίνεται στον DNS της ΟΝ ( 91.132.4.4)

Πραγματικά μετά από συνεχόμενα Reply from….. ερχότανε αρκετά time out. 
Κάποιες στιγμές μάλιστα ενώ είχα reply from…. Οι σελίδες δεν ανοίγανε.

Πήγα λοιπόν στα tcp/ip settings μου και κάρφωσα μια ip / gateway / dns.

Από εκείνη την ώρα λοιπόν δεν έχω πάρει ούτε ένα timeout και όλες οι σελίδες ανοίγουν κανονικότατα.

----------


## cnp5

> UltraCG7 δεν εξαρτάται από το dslam? Δηλαδή μπορεί να εναλλάσεται από fast σε interleave? Δεν λειτουργεί το modem σε ένα από τα δύο καλύτερα ανάλογα με το dslam?


Εξαρτάτε από το πως έχει ρυθμιστεί το dslam να δουλεύει. Αν και αυτό είναι σε auto, τότε θα επιλέξει το καλύτερο για εκείνη τη στιγμή. 
Αυτό που έμαθα από άτομο στην On (στέλεχος) είναι ότι σκοπίμως έχει επιλεγεί το Interleaved Path mode, λόγο OnTV. Σε interleaved mode (όπως πολλές φορές έχουμε πει) γίνετε καλύτερος έλεγχος στα δεδομένα, σημαντικό για το video σήμα που φτάνει στο tvbox. 
Δε μπόρεσε να μου απαντήσει, όμως, γιατί στη δική μου περίπτωση, όσες φορές και να κάνω restart το modem, το mode είναι πάντα Fast path. Φυσικά δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα με το tvbox και την τηλεόραση της On. 
Ίσως όμως, μερικά προβλήματα στον ήχο (δυνατός θόρυβος για μερικά χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου και έπειτα χαμήλωμα της έντασης, που μετά από 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα επανέρχεστε στο κανονικό) να οφείλονται στο fast path mode, συμβαίνει όχι πολύ συχνά και περισσότερο στα Ελληνικά κανάλια (υποθέτω ότι μάλλον το fast mode δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό... αλλά κανένας δε μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος).

----------


## Nikitaras

Παρακαλώ να το ελέγχετε κάθε φορά που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα και να γράφετε στο νήμα επιβεβαιώνοντας ή διαψεύδοντας την εκτίμηση μου. Ευχαριστώ[/quote]

Εχεις απόλυτα δικιο φιλε μου *llpara*. Σχεδον σε καθημερινή βάση, πάντα απογευματινές βραδυνές ώρες, έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και το διορθώνω με το ανοιγμα κλεισιμο του ρουτερ και μετα επανέρχεται κανονικά.

----------


## goddesszoi

Παιδιά σήμερα η ταχύτητα είναι....απελπιστική!!!Κατεβάζω με 35-40Kbps με maximum τα 100(πάντα μιλάμε μέσω rapidshare με download manager)ενώ μέχρι χθές κατέβαζα με 900-1000!!!!Κάτι δεν πάει καλά!

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι dslam με dslam έχουν τεράστιες διαφορές...

----------


## ilpara

Ξαναρωτάω:
*Υπάρχει κάποιος που όταν είναι σε FAST PATH  να έχει το πρόβλημα του νήματος, 
δηλ. "Χαμηλή ή Μηδενική Ταχύτητα Χωρίς να Χάνει Συγχρονισμό -διορθώνεται με restart router"*
-- Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει σε interleaved, διότι εκεί είναι διαπιστωμένο ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Σε Fast χρειαζόμαστε επιβεβαίωση.
-- Παρακαλώ ας μείνει το νήμα καθαρό από offtopic ή μη χρήσιμη πληροφορία

----------


## Avesael

Δυστυχώς το διαπίστωσα και σε fast path σε φιλικό σπίτι, όπου μετά από κάποιες ώρες συνέβει το ίδιο.
Η διαφορά είναι ότι σε interleaved ο χρόνος εμφάνισης είναι λίγα λεπτά έως 1 ώρα , ενώ σε fast path λίγες ώρες...
Επειδή η δοκιμή έγινε κι αλλες φορές, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι απλά το fast path "καθυστερεί" λίγο παραπάνω την εμφάνιση του προβλήματος.
Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι είναι πρόβλημα στα κατά τόπους dslams και συγκεκριμένα ή σε πόρτες ή στα ίδια τα κέντρα...

----------


## papakion

Ναι επιβεβαιωνω οτι γινεται ΚΑΙ σε fast. Ειχα πει παλιοτερα οτι σε interleaved ειναι πιο εμφανές αλλα τελικά συμβαινει και σε fast, οπως ειπε ο Ultracg7 πιο πανω.

----------


## mpanas

> Λοιπον εγω ειμαι τη μια fast path και την αλλη interleaved. Το κυριο προβλημα μου ειναι ακριβως το αυτο το thread. Και με fast path και με interleaved εχω αυτη την χαμηλη ταχυτητα.
> 
> Τα στοιχεια μου το απογευμα-βραδυ (ωρες αιχμης) ειναι
> 
> 
> 
> Καποια πρωινα εχω χαμηλοτερο upload/download και υψηλοτερο noise.


το εχω επιβεβαιώσει κι εγω

----------


## Avesael

Μαλλον πρέπει να τσεκάρει τα DSLAMs της η ΟΝ...
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραμένει αυτό το πρόβλημα τη στιγμή που αποδεδειγμένα πλέον φαίνεται ότι είναι καθαρά  δικό της πρόβλημα...

----------


## miltiadis21

να ρωτήσω και εγώ το πρόβλημα μου εμένα συνήθως παρατηρείται όταν ανοίγω πολλά connections είτε με torrents είτε με download manager συμβαίνει το ίδιο και σε εσάς?

----------


## Avesael

Στους συνδρομητές που το έχω δοκιμάσει, όχι...
Και καθόλου χρήση του internet, στο τέλος θα καταλήξει στο γνωστό πρόβλημα....

----------


## miltiadis21

κοιτάζω τώρα κάποιες ιδέες που έχω και άν καταφέρω τίποτα θα σας τις πώ  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: miltiadis21 added 42 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........

ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να απενεργοποιήσει το UPnP(Universal Plug and Play) προς το παρών αυτό δείχνει να λύνει το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι νωρίς για να βγάλω συμπεράσματα

----------


## papakion

τι σχεση εχει το UPnP??? εκτός και αν εχεις ενα σωρό "συσκευες" UPnP που ειναι αδηφάγες στο internet

----------


## ilpara

> Ξαναρωτάω:
> *Υπάρχει κάποιος που όταν είναι σε FAST PATH  να έχει το πρόβλημα του νήματος, 
> δηλ. "Χαμηλή ή Μηδενική Ταχύτητα Χωρίς να Χάνει Συγχρονισμό -διορθώνεται με restart router"*
> -- Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει σε interleaved, διότι εκεί είναι διαπιστωμένο ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Σε Fast χρειαζόμαστε επιβεβαίωση.
> -- Παρακαλώ ας μείνει το νήμα καθαρό από offtopic ή μη χρήσιμη πληροφορία


*
ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΩ ότι το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει ΚΑΙ σε INTERLEAVED ΚΑΙ σε FAST Path !!!*

Συγκεκριμμένα, πριν 16 ώρες, τεχνικός της ΟΝ με άλλεξε προφίλ στο MSAN (όπως αποκαλούν τα DSLAM ή Αστικά Κέντρα) και διατηρώντας χονδρικά την ταχύτητα 8000/800 με γύρισε από INTERLEAVED σε FAST Path. Το αποτέλεσμα τραγικό!: 
- Το πρόβλημα του νήματος σε ώρες αιχμής (20:00-24:00) συνέβαινε κάθε 10-30 λεπτά αντί για μια φορά την ημέρα!
- Συχνά ακόμα και μετά από restart router η ταχύτητα ξεκινούσε από τόσο χαμηλά που δεν λειτουργούσε η iptv!
- Η iptv δεν έχει ήχο -εμφανίστηκε αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή προφίλ, έλεγξα scart!
- Η iptv πιξελιάζει πολύ περισσότερο.
Ζήτησα επαναφορά στο παλαιό προφίλ, καλύτερα restart 1 φορά ημερησίως παρά κάθε 10 λεπτά...

Συμπέρασμα:
*Το πρόβλημα πιθανόν έχει να κάνει με το τυποποιημένο προφίλ στο οποίο σε έχουν ρυθμίσει στο DSLAM*, κάποια από τα τυποποιημένα προφίλ δουλεύουν καλά (τα λιγότερο φορτωμένα ίσως???), κάποια όχι -το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε ποια είναι αυτά καθώς και ποια είναι διαθέσιμα σε κάθε MSAN (DSLAM). Καμμιά ιδέα? :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

> Καμμιά ιδέα?


Ας αφήσουν επιτέλους τα DSLAM ανοικτά και να συγχρονίζουν μόνα τους τα Pirelli όπου μπορούν καλύτερα.
 :Thinking: 

Ας αγοράσουν και ένα εφαμιλλο μοντεμ/ρουτερ άλλης εταιρείας και ας κανουν δοκιμές.... δεν φταινε μονο τα DSLAM , φταινε και τα Pirelli απο την μικρή εμπειρία (μερικών χρόνων ως χρηστης DSL) που εχω.

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό ακριβώς που λέει το papakion.
Μας έχουν πρήξει με τις επεμβάσεις στα DSLAM...
Όλο πειράματα, αναβαθμίσεις κτλ , με αποτέλεσμα οι το 1/3 των συνδρομητών να έχει τρομακτικά προβλήματα, το αλλο 1/3 να λειτουργεί με γκρίνια και το άλλο 1/3 να λειτουργει φυσιολογικά.
Αν εξαιρέσουμε μεμονομένες περιπτώσεις που φταίει η καλωδίωση κτηρίου, ΚΑΦΑΟ, κατανεμητές κ.τλ. , το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό δείχνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα κατα τόπους DSLAM...

Ας γίνει κάτι επιτέλους!

----------


## miltiadis21

εγώ πάντως με το να απενεργοποιήσω το upnp δέν έχω πλέον πρόβλημα.Μπορεί να ακούγεται κουφό αλλα και το πρόβλημα απο ότι φαίνεται είναι κουφό :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Τι σχέση θα μπορούσε να έχει το UPnP άραγε; 
Θα μπορούσε να πει βέβαια κάποιος, ότι όλα αυτά τα περίεργα και άσχετα που συμβαίνουν, πως συμβαίνουν...

----------


## amora

Μόλις γύρισα από Σωρού όπου είχα πάει για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Μου ξαναέστειλαν provisioning και μάλιστα μου ανέβασαν το συγχρονισμό στα 11, με up στα 512Κ. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σπίτι να το ελέγξω. Αυτό που μου είπαν όμως, είναι ότι αν εξακολουθήσει το πρόβλημα θα μου αλλάξουν router. Λες; :Thinking:

----------


## ilpara

Βλακείες!!!
Μου άλλαξαν router και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Έχω δοκιμάσει εκτενώς κυριολεκτικά τα πάντα και σήμερα λέω ότι το πρόβλημα σχετίζεται και με το προφίλ που σου δίνουν στο αστικό κέντρο όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω

----------


## amora

> Βλακείες!!!
> Μου άλλαξαν router και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Έχω δοκιμάσει εκτενώς κυριολεκτικά τα πάντα και σήμερα λέω ότι το πρόβλημα σχετίζεται και με το προφίλ που σου δίνουν στο αστικό κέντρο όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω


Γι' αυτό και είμαι με 512Κ upload. Το ζήτησα εγώ έχοντας δει το σχόλιό σου κάπου παραπάνω, ώστε να είμαι σίγουρα με κάποιο προφίλ που δεν είχα στο παρελθόν. :Wink:

----------


## amora

Πάλι τα ίδια... :Mad:

----------


## Avesael

Δεν το βλέπω να βρισκεται λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
Απορώ όμως, δεν έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον αλλο ISP παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ποτέ;  :Thinking:

----------


## goddesszoi

Πάντως εκτός από μερικές ώρες της ημέρας σε γενικές γραμμές τι σε fast τι σε interleaved από προχθές νομίζω έχω συνεχής αποσυνδέσεις κ αργό άνοιγμα ιστοσελίδων...Τι να πέι κανείς;;;;Για τεχνικό να μην κάνουμε θέμα...Ούτε με αίτηση δεν τους πιάνεις... :Thumb down:

----------


## amora

Ούτε η απενεργοποίηση του UPnP έκανε τίποτα (όπως αναμενόταν).

----------


## atheos71

> κοιτάζω τώρα κάποιες ιδέες που έχω και άν καταφέρω τίποτα θα σας τις πώ 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: miltiadis21 added 42 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........
> 
> ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να απενεργοποιήσει το UPnP(Universal Plug and Play) προς το παρών αυτό δείχνει να λύνει το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι νωρίς για να βγάλω συμπεράσματα


Σ'εμένα πάντως δεν έκανε τίποτα η απενεργοποίηση του UPnP(το ξανάκανα χθες το απόγευμα).

----------


## sportis

Δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση κοντεύω να γίνω τεχνικός με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε, από τι κατάλαβα μαζεύει πολλά erros  με αποτέλεσμα να μπουκώνει το router έτσι??? Δεν νομίζω να βρούμε λύση αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο πλέων

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση κοντεύω να γίνω τεχνικός με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε, από τι κατάλαβα μαζεύει πολλά erros  με αποτέλεσμα να μπουκώνει το router έτσι??? Δεν νομίζω να βρούμε λύση αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο πλέων


"Kι αν σου κάτσει;".Αυτό το απεχθές διαφημιστικό σλόγκαν , που όλα εκλαμβάνονται
ως ζήτημα τύχης στη ζωή.
Ε, λοιπόν σε κάποιους "κάθεται" ,σε άλλους όχι.Έτσι είναι και η σ...σύνδεση που έχουμε.
Σ'άλλους λειτουργεί άψογα ,σ'άλλους πάλι ,όχι.
C' est la vie.

----------


## amora

Πήγα πάλι από Σωρού. Ο τεχνικός είδε ότι με όποιο συγχρονισμό έβαλε, το router έβγαζε λάθη, με μικρότερο μεν ρυθμό όσο κατέβαινε ο συγχρονισμός, αδικαιολόγητα δε. Έστειλε e-mail μπροστά μου στο επόμενο επίπεδο αναφέροντας το θέμα και υποσχέθηκε ότι θα με ενημερώνει για την πρόοδο με e-mail (να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω). Μου είπε ότι εάν κάνουν κάτι στο DSLAM (MSAN κατ' αυτούς), αυτό γίνεται ή αργά το βράδυ ή νωρίς το πρωί. Παίζει και το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής πόρτας.

----------


## mpanas

> Δεν το βλέπω να βρισκεται λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
> Απορώ όμως, δεν έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον αλλο ISP παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ποτέ;


Λοιπον στην πρωτη μου DSL συνδεση με VIVODI, μου ειχαν δωσει ενα speedtouch 530 το οποιο "κλωτσαγε" την συνδεση καθε μερα γυρω στις 1030 το πρωι, πηρα αλλο και ληθηκε το προβλημα

Αυτο ομως το thread ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα μου με την ΟΝ, και δεν οφειλεται στην ποιοτητα των ρουτερ, δεν μπορει να ειναι ολα χαλασμενα.

Ισως εαν δοκιμασει κανεις με αλλο ρουτερ να μας πει, αλλα εγω ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι θεμα ρουτερ

----------


## sportis

το εχουν κανει και παλι τα ιδια.

----------


## atheos71

> Λοιπον στην πρωτη μου DSL συνδεση με VIVODI, μου ειχαν δωσει ενα speedtouch 530 το οποιο "κλωτσαγε" την συνδεση καθε μερα γυρω στις 1030 το πρωι, πηρα αλλο και ληθηκε το προβλημα
> 
> Αυτο ομως το thread ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα μου με την ΟΝ, και δεν οφειλεται στην ποιοτητα των ρουτερ, δεν μπορει να ειναι ολα χαλασμενα.
> 
> Ισως εαν δοκιμασει κανεις με αλλο ρουτερ να μας πει, αλλα εγω ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι θεμα ρουτερ


Δεν είναι θέμα router.Και με άλλα το ίδιο πρόβλημα ανακύπτει.

----------


## mpanas

Χθες ηταν η πρωτη φορα που αυτο το προβλημα δεν παρουσιαστηκε

----------


## Avesael

Σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκεις φίλε mpanas ;

----------


## erateinos

> Σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκεις φίλε mpanas ;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=480  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε mpanas για την άμεση απάντηση...  :Whistle:

----------


## ilpara

> ...και υποσχέθηκε ότι θα με ενημερώνει για την πρόοδο με e-mail (να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω).


αν παιζόταν σε book οι αποδόσεις θα ήταν τρελές :Laughing: 



> ... Μου είπε ότι εάν κάνουν κάτι στο DSLAM (MSAN κατ' αυτούς), αυτό γίνεται ή αργά το βράδυ ή νωρίς το πρωί. Παίζει και το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής πόρτας.


κάρτα στο DSLAM δεν σου αλλάζουν με τίποτα για τον απλό λόγο ότι δεν έχουν μόνιμα άνθρωπο εκεί... εννοούν οτι θα σου δοκιμάσουν άλλο προφίλ, το έκαναν σε εμένα και το νέο προφίλ παει κατά διαόλου... :Mad: 



> *
> ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΩ ότι το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει ΚΑΙ σε INTERLEAVED ΚΑΙ σε FAST Path !!!*
> ...
> Συμπέρασμα:
> *Το πρόβλημα πιθανόν έχει να κάνει με το τυποποιημένο προφίλ στο οποίο σε έχουν ρυθμίσει στο DSLAM*, κάποια από τα τυποποιημένα προφίλ δουλεύουν καλά (τα λιγότερο φορτωμένα ίσως???), κάποια όχι -το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε ποια είναι αυτά καθώς και ποια είναι διαθέσιμα σε κάθε MSAN (DSLAM). Καμμιά ιδέα?


Πλέον δεν περιμένω από Τεχνικό ΟΝ να εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα ή να βρει λύση... Καμμιά ιδέα? :Thinking:

----------


## amora

Από χθες συγχρονίζω σε interleaved στα 9. Συμβαίνει το εξής: Δεν έχω καθόλου error corrections(!), αλλά τα fast path errors (όχι τα interleaved τα οποία είναι μηδέν) ανεβαίνουν ιλιγγιωδώς, ώσπου κάνει disconnect και connect από μόνο του μετά από κανένα τρίωρο. Πρώτο κρατούμενο λοιπόν ότι ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται restart το router, αλλά γίνεται από μόνο του. Στο browsing δεν έχω πρόβλημα, download πολύ καλό, αλλά η τηλεόραση ουσιαστικά δεν παίζει, γιατί τα λάθη δεν διορθώνονται, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι συνεχώς με πιξελιάσματα. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι δοκιμάζουν στη γραμμή, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι ο λόγος που κολλάει στην περίπτωση που ψάχνουμε τόσο καιρό είναι η διαδικασία του correction που χρησιμοποιούν. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη ότι θα καταφέρουν να το βρουν...

----------


## Avesael

Ερωτώ ξανά...
Έχει παρατηρηθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα σε άλλο πάροχο;

----------


## papakion

Τς.....

----------


## Avesael

Αν όχι (δεν λαμβάνω την απάντηση του papakion ως σοβαρή  :Razz:  ) τότε βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που επηρεάζει στο έπακρο τις λαμβανόμενες από την ΟΝ υπηρεσίες, και η ΟΝ δε φαίνεται διατεθιμένη να μπει στη διαδικασία να το λύσει...

----------


## erateinos

> Αν όχι (δεν λαμβάνω την απάντηση του papakion ως σοβαρή  ) τότε βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που επηρεάζει στο έπακρο τις λαμβανόμενες από την ΟΝ υπηρεσίες, και η ΟΝ δε φαίνεται διατεθιμένη να μπει στη διαδικασία να το λύσει...


και ............................?  :Thinking: 

τι κάνουμε ?  :Whistle:

----------


## papakion

Γιατι κυριε Ultra δεν την λαμβάνετε ως σοβαρή? :P  :Very Happy:  Οταν η μαμα μας, μας ελεγε "τς" σε κατι που της ζητουσαμε, δεν το λαμβαναμε σοβαρα?  :Laughing: 
Το ιδιο και εδω... απάντησα ΟΧΙ (τς) από την εμπειρία μου σε ΗΟL και Forthnet. (για αλλους δεν ξερω)

Ακους εκει!!! Δεν εχει Nova λεει!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Βάζουμε τα μεγάλα μέσα ή παίρνουμε το καπελάκι μας και πάμε σε αλλο πάροχο...

----------


## mpanas

> Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε mpanas για την άμεση απάντηση...


παρακαλω φιλε, παρολο που ημουν στη δουλεια προλαβα να απαντησω εγκαιρα  :One thumb up: 




> Ερωτώ ξανά...
> Έχει παρατηρηθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα σε άλλο πάροχο;





> Αν όχι (δεν λαμβάνω την απάντηση του papakion ως σοβαρή ) τότε βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που επηρεάζει στο έπακρο τις λαμβανόμενες από την ΟΝ υπηρεσίες, και η ΟΝ δε φαίνεται διατεθιμένη να μπει στη διαδικασία να το λύσει...


Λοιπον εγω αφφιβαλω αν υπαρχει αυτο το προβλημα παγκοσμίως (εκτος κι αω μιλαμε για ελαττωματικά ρουτερ)

Εμενα δεν με ενοχλεί τοσο λογω της ασταθειας του ιντερνετ αλλα γιατι δεν μπορω να αφησω το PC unattended και να κανω seed το βραδυ. Και το ρευμα το PC τζαμπα τελειως, αν ειναι δυνατον

----------


## mion_15

Πάντως παιδιά τρεις φίλοι μου με Forthnet και ένας με HOL *δεν αντιμετωπίζουν* παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με εμάς.

----------


## atheos71

> Αν όχι (δεν λαμβάνω την απάντηση του papakion ως σοβαρή  ) τότε βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που επηρεάζει στο έπακρο τις λαμβανόμενες από την ΟΝ υπηρεσίες, και η ΟΝ δε φαίνεται διατεθιμένη να μπει στη διαδικασία να το λύσει...


... :Twisted Evil: όχι

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως παιδιά τρεις φίλοι μου με Forthnet και ένας με HOL *δεν αντιμετωπίζουν* παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με εμάς.


Εγώ έχω 3 με forthnet,  και 2 με HOL  που απλά δεν έχουν Ιντερνετ  όποτε το πήραν απόφαση
 :Razz:

----------


## giannhs1984

παντως η γραμμη μου ειναι τουλαχιστον ΧΑΛΙΑ  ακου εκει 3.1 με 2.4 mbps! αν ειναι δυνατον!

----------


## erateinos

> παντως η γραμμη μου ειναι τουλαχιστον ΧΑΛΙΑ  ακου εκει 3.1 με 2.4 mbps! αν ειναι δυνατον!


με attenuation 63 που έχεις, πάλι καλά που πιάνεις 2,4ΜΒ  :Wink: 
είσαι 4,5 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το DSLAM

----------


## giannhs1984

αυτο λεω πως διαολο πηγε τοσο ψηλα εφοσον δεν ειχα ποτε τετοιο προβλημα?! ακομη και αμα βαλω επανω το speedtouch θα δω νουμερα λογικα οχι τοσο χαλια ομως!

----------


## atheos71

> αυτο λεω πως διαολο πηγε τοσο ψηλα εφοσον δεν ειχα ποτε τετοιο προβλημα?! ακομη και αμα βαλω επανω το speedtouch θα δω νουμερα λογικα οχι τοσο χαλια ομως!


Περπάτησε πιο πέρα το DSLAM ή δεν είχες δει την απόσταση πιο πριν;
Εκτός κι αν δεν αναφέρεται κάτι σωστά στους αριθμούς :Thinking: 
(63 db attn :Wink:

----------


## giannhs1984

DSL Flavour =  ADSL over POTS
		Reserved Bandwidth (kbit/s) up/down = 512 / 8128
		Uptime = 02:44:31
		kBytes Tx/Rx = 195 / 0
			Properties
			Output Power (dBm) up/down = 11.5 / 19.5
			Attenuation (dB) up/down = 13.0 / 28.0
			Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 21.0 / 10.5
			Vendor Id (local/remote) = ALCB / P
			Statistics
			Loss of signal (local/remote) = 1 / 0
			Loss of power (local/remote) = 0 / 0
			Loss of framing (local/remote) = 0 / 0
			Errored Seconds (local/remote) = 5 / 68
			Loss of link (remote) = 1
αυτα τα νουμερα ειχα πριν βαλω το λαστιχο επανω απο adsl speedtouch.... 
τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην ιδια γραμμη με διαφορετικο ρουτερ και adsl2?...δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το ρουτερ τελικα..η το dslam

----------


## atheos71

αυτα τα νουμερα ειχα πριν βαλω το λαστιχο επανω απο adsl speedtouch.... 
τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην ιδια γραμμη με διαφορετικο ρουτερ και adsl2?...δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το ρουτερ τελικα..η το dslam[/QUOTE]

Tί να πεις; :Ufoabducted:

----------


## giannhs1984

δεν αρχισαμε καλα μου φενεται με την ον... αν και μεχρι χτες καλα τα λεγανε σημερα τα χαλασαν για τα καλα..
πηρα τηλ και μου λεει οτι το τεχνικο τμημα ειναι απασχολημενο(και πηρα για τεχνικο θεμα..)να αφησω τηλ και ονομα να με παρουν....

----------


## atheos71

Θα σε πάρουν.Το τί θα σου πουν δεν ξέρω.

----------


## giannhs1984

ετοιμη την εχω την απαντηση εαν μου πουν αυτο που περιμενω...
ας μου πουν οτι επειδη ειναι νεα η γραμμη δεν εχουν κανιε ρυθμισεις και θα δεις για ποτε θα εχουν βαλει νεφτι στον %^$ για να τα κανουν..

----------


## Avesael

> παρακαλω φιλε, παρολο που ημουν στη δουλεια προλαβα να απαντησω εγκαιρα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λοιπον εγω αφφιβαλω αν υπαρχει αυτο το προβλημα παγκοσμίως (εκτος κι αω μιλαμε για ελαττωματικά ρουτερ)
> 
> Εμενα δεν με ενοχλεί τοσο λογω της ασταθειας του ιντερνετ αλλα γιατι δεν μπορω να αφησω το PC unattended και να κανω seed το βραδυ. Και το ρευμα το PC τζαμπα τελειως, αν ειναι δυνατον


Ελαττωματικοί routers ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ...
Έχω δοκιμάσει σε σπίτια που έχουν πρόβλημα, και Linksys και CISCO, με τα ίδια ακριβώς αποτελέσματα...

----------


## giannhs1984



----------


## cnp5

> 


καλά το πρώτο το καταλαβαίνω... το δεύτερο όμως;  :Smile:  Ουζμπεκιστάν... lol λες και θα είχαμε ποτέ καλές ταχύτητες εκεί...

----------


## giannhs1984

με otenet ειχα ακομη και εκει... :Wink:  :ROFL:  αυτο ειναι το θεμα :Twisted Evil: 
βεβαια ενταξει καταβαινω απο αυτα οτι δεν φταιει η γραμμη μου...

----------


## atheos71

Mερικές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάνει restart μόνο του(ειδικά όταν ανέβουν πολύ τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction και Interleaved Path CRC Error)

----------


## goddesszoi

> Mερικές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάνει restart μόνο του(ειδικά όταν ανέβουν πολύ τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction και Interleaved Path CRC Error)


Κ σε εμένα συμβαίνει αρκετές φορές αυτό!!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## amora

> Mερικές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάνει restart μόνο του(ειδικά όταν ανέβουν πολύ τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction και Interleaved Path CRC Error)


Eλπίζω πως εννοείς reset της γραμμής και όχι restart του router. Αυτό είναι προτιμότερο από το να μένει "βουβό". Θα δεχόμουν ένα προσωρινό workaround τέτοιου είδους μέχρι να βρουν τελική λύση, από το να μην ξέρω πότε κόλλησε και πότε όχι, αρκεί το διάστημα μεταξύ των reset να μην είναι μικρό.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Μετά την αναβάθμιση που ζήτησα να μου κάνουν, παρατήρησα ότι χωρίς να είναι Psysical down η adsl , δεν έμπαινε στο internet, και κάνοντας πολλά refresh στο adsl status, παρατήρησα ότι αυξάνονταν συνέχεια τα Fast Path CRC Error, Far End Indicator , μιλάμε για νούμερα της τάξης του 1011524, κάτι τέτοια. Έκλεισα το modem από το κουμπί, το ξανάνοιξα και τώρα είναι οk. 
Δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα,αλλά αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι το πως γίνεται να έχει τόσα errors sto fast path, ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος έτσι :
Link Type Automatic G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

Update: έχουν περάσει 2-3 λεπτά και τώρα τα Fast Path CRC Error είναι 15. Πατάω refresh κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα και ανεβαίνει 1 κάθε φορά (όχι συνέχεια ομως). Είναι φυσιολογικό 'η να πάρω τηλ. στο CC ?

Update no2 : έχουν περάσει 15 λεπτά και τα  Fast Path CRC Error είναι 49.

----------


## atheos71

> Eλπίζω πως εννοείς reset της γραμμής και όχι restart του router. Αυτό είναι προτιμότερο από το να μένει "βουβό". Θα δεχόμουν ένα προσωρινό workaround τέτοιου είδους μέχρι να βρουν τελική λύση, από το να μην ξέρω πότε κόλλησε και πότε όχι, αρκεί το διάστημα μεταξύ των reset να μην είναι μικρό.


Σωστός :One thumb up: !Restart,reset,reboot (είναι διαφορετικά) σε μπερδεύουν ώρες-ώρες!

----------


## zErO_cOoL

PLEASE!!!! Θα μου πει κανένας αν είναι πολλά τα Fast Path CRC Error??
Τώρα είναι 193...

----------


## Avesael

Στο σύνολο είναι 193; Near End Indicator και Far End Indicator ;
Ή μήπως στο ένα από τα 2;
Σε πόση ώρα σύνδεσης τα έχεις;

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Στο σύνολο είναι 193; Near End Indicator και Far End Indicator ;
> Ή μήπως στο ένα από τα 2;
> Σε πόση ώρα σύνδεσης τα έχεις;


Indicator Name	    Near End Indicator	   Far End Indicator
Fast Path FEC Correction	0	            0
Interleaved Path FEC Correction	0	            0
Fast Path CRC Error	                0                        372
Interleaved Path CRC Error	0	           0
Loss of Signal Defect	                0	          ---
Fast Path HEC Error	                0	           0
Interleaved Path HEC Error	0	           0


Αυτα είναι απο τις 9 και κάτι μέχρι τώρα... από την ώρα που έκλεισα και ξανάνοιξα το router
Πριν το κάνω αυτό,δεν έμπαινε internet,και το 372 ήταν 1011578 κατι τέτοιο...και ανέβαινε 10 με 20 κάθε 2 sec !

........Auto merged post: zErO_cOoL added 24 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........

Κάτι παίζει με το Noise Margin. Όταν με ανέβασαν ταχύτητα ήταν
 10 dB up και  11 dB down

Ξαφνικά από τα 372, τα Fast Path CRC Error (στο Far End Indicator πάντα) εκτοξεύτηκαν ανεβαίνοντας σταδιακά και αρκετά γρηγορα μέσα σε 2 λεπτα στα 23000 περίπου. Παρατήρησα λοιπόν ότι εκείνη την ώρα ότι το 
 Noise Margin από τα 11dB down είχε πέσει στα 10 dB down.
Μετά από λίγο τα Fast Path CRC Error σταθεροποιήθηκαν στα 24110 περίπου και πλέον ανεβαίνουν και πάλι αργά αργά και το Noise Margin επανήλθε στα 11 dB down.

Με λίγα λόγια...αποσυγχρονίζει η γραμμή?
Πρέπει να με κατεβάσουν ταχύτητα?

Α,και γιατι αυτά τα errors είναι στο Fast Path CRC Error
 και όχι στο Interleaved Path CRC Error?
Αφού η γραμμή μου είναι G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path !!

UltraCG7 help!!

----------


## Avesael

Δε νομιζω ότι πρέπει να σου κατεβάσουν ταχύτητα, άλλωστε φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα (όπως συνήθως με ελάχστες εξαιρέσεις) υπάρχει στην "άλλη πλευρά" στο modem που συνδέεσαι στο Α.Κ.
Η αύξηση των λαθών με τόσο γρήγορους ρυθμούς δείχνει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Το περίεργο βέβαια είναι ότι είσαι σε Interleaved και τα στατιστικά είναι για Fast!
Επίσης δε βλέπω να υπάρχουν corrections (μιας και είσαι σε interleaved)...
Αν κατάφερνες να μιλήσεις με κάποιο πραγματικό τεχνικό εκεί, και να τους έλεγες να σου κάνουν reset την πόρτα στο dslam, ίσως βελτιωνόταν η κατάσταση.
Εγώ εξακολουθώ να λέω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα κατά τόπους dslam και απλά δεν έχουν μπει στη διαδικασία (δε ξέρω το γιατί) παρόλο που τόσοι και τόσοι συνδρομητές τους έχουν πρόβλημα, να το διερευνήσουν και να το λύσουν.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν ΜΟΝΟ Η ΟΝ να αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα και όλοι οι άλλοι ISP να είναι μια χαρά...
Τι στο καλό, όλες οι κατάρες του Pharaoh πάνω στην ΟΝ έχουν πέσει; (ΕΛΕΟΣ εκεί στη Σωρού...)

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Τι να πω,δεν ξέρω UltraCG7.
Θα πάρω τηλ. αργότερα στο CC να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
Το πιο χτυπητό από αυτά που γίνονται είναι ότι αλλάζει το download και το ypload του Noise Margin!
Έχω διαβάσει στο forum ότι (για το download) απο 11db και πάνω δεν έχεις προβλήματα.
Τώρα το πρωί, αλλάζει συνεχώς, τη μία 9db και την άλλη 10db. Χτες βράδυ όμως, σε μια φάση ανέβηκε στα 12db και εξακολουθόυσαν να ανεβαίνουν τα λάθη!
Θα σου πώ τι μου είπε ο τεχνικός, αλλά κάτι μου λέει οτι δύσκολα θα βγάλω άκρη με το 1ο τηλεφώνημα...!  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: zErO_cOoL added 10 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........

Kαι μία μικρή λεπτομέρεια...όταν ήμουν στα 10236 kbps , το Noise Margin ήταν 24db up  
και 21 db down. Απλά θεώρησα λογικό να πέσει επειδή με ανέβασαν....καλά δεν έκανα?  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Λογικότατο ήταν να πέσει.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Οκ! Θα ζητήσω να με πάνε στα 13000kbps για να έχω Noise Margin γύρω στα 13-14 db !

"Eσυ ζητάς, η On πραγματοποιεί " δεν λένε???    :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

Πρόσεχε μη σε πάνε στα 8Mbit και σου λένε μετά ότι επειδή έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή δεν πάει παραπάνω...  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Πρόσεχε μη σε πάνε στα 8Mbit και σου λένε μετά ότι επειδή έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή δεν πάει παραπάνω...


Aυτό πώς το βλέπεις;
Received Cells 466242

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
0   92000071

Σε 17 ώρες περίπου...

...ακόμα να χάσει συγχρονισμό!

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Μίλησα με το CC, η γραμμή μου αντέχει τις ταχύτητες αυτές,τι κι αν το Noise Margin είναι 8db...
Απλά αν κολάει,πρέπει να το κάνω restart.."όπως χρειάζονται όλα τα modem άλλωστε!" Αυτά ήταν τα λόγια τους!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ilpara

Επανέρχομαι:
Γεγονότα:
1. Με Χ προφίλ σε interleaved είχα επί μήνες το πρόβλημα κάθε βράδυ (1 φορά ημερησίως).
2. Με Υ προφίλ σε fast για 3 ημέρες (τυχαία συντόνισε, δεν ξανασυνέβη) δεν είχα καθόλου το πρόβλημα.
3. Με Ζ προφίλ σε fast (ζήτησα Υ προφίλ ελπίζοντας στο σημείο 2 αλλά πήρα Ζ) έχω το πρόβλημα ανά 10-30 λεπτά -εξωφρενικό.
Συμπερασμα:
Ίδιο ρούτερ, ίδια γραμμή, όλα ίδια, διαφορετικό προφίλ => διαφορετική συμπεριφορά.
*ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΤΟ MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ)?*
Πως εξηγούνται τα γεγονότα που αναγράφω?

ΥΓ: Όλα τα άλλα που γράφονται στο νήμα θα δείτε, αν διαβάσετε το νήμα από την αρχή, ότι τα έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς αποτέλεσμα (π.χ. 2ο pirelli, εξυγίανση από ΟΤΕ, συγχρονισμό σε πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα 6500/500, κοκ).

----------


## atheos71

To έχω επισημάνει και σ'άλλα topics ότι ακόμη και με *2 db* παρέμενα online για ώρες.Τότε και τα
λάθη ανέβαιναν με γρήγορο ρυθμό.Η λύση(είναι άραγε; ) *restart router* !!!
Προφίλ ,μόνιμα interleaved(μια φορά μόνο είδα fast για λίγα λεπτά).

----------


## giannhs1984

> Επανέρχομαι:
> Γεγονότα:
> 1. Με Χ προφίλ σε interleaved είχα επί μήνες το πρόβλημα κάθε βράδυ (1 φορά ημερησίως).
> 2. Με Υ προφίλ σε fast για 3 ημέρες (τυχαία συντόνισε, δεν ξανασυνέβη) δεν είχα καθόλου το πρόβλημα.
> 3. Με Ζ προφίλ σε fast (ζήτησα Υ προφίλ ελπίζοντας στο σημείο 2 αλλά πήρα Ζ) έχω το πρόβλημα ανά 10-30 λεπτά -εξωφρενικό.
> Συμπερασμα:
> Ίδιο ρούτερ, ίδια γραμμή, όλα ίδια, διαφορετικό προφίλ => διαφορετική συμπεριφορά.
> *ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΤΟ MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ)?*
> Πως εξηγούνται τα γεγονότα που αναγράφω?
> ...


μα ειναι δυνατον να σου περασε κατι τετοιο απο το μυαλο? νομιζεις οτι η ον ειναι καμια χαζουλα εταιρεια που να μην ξερει τι κανει? μα ειναι δυνατον?
να φανταστω οτι αυτοι που δουλευουν για την ον και 10χλμ μακρυα απο το dslam να ειναι σιγουρα θα εχουν καλυτερη γραμμη.. :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## goddesszoi

> μα ειναι δυνατον να σου περασε κατι τετοιο απο το μυαλο? νομιζεις οτι η ον ειναι καμια χαζουλα εταιρεια που να μην ξερει τι κανει? μα ειναι δυνατον?
> να φανταστω οτι αυτοι που δουλευουν για την ον και 10χλμ μακρυα απο το dslam να ειναι σιγουρα θα εχουν καλυτερη γραμμη..


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ουδέν σχόλιον!!

----------


## Avesael

> Aυτό πώς το βλέπεις;
> Received Cells 466242
> 
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction
> 0   92000071
> 
> Σε 17 ώρες περίπου...
> 
> ...ακόμα να χάσει συγχρονισμό!


Atheos71, έχεις δοκιμάσει να παίξεις με άλλον router να δεις τι στατιστικά θα έχεις;

----------


## miltiadis21

παίδες χωρίς να θέλω να δημιουργήσω προβλήματα το είχε και ένας άλλος φίλος μου σε διαφορετική περιοχή και του είπα να απενεργοποιήσει το upnp και μου λέει οτι έφτιαξε  :Thinking: 
Τι να πεί κανείς.. :Respekt:

----------


## amora

Έχω απενεργοποιήσει το upnp εδώ και 10 ημέρες και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## giannhs1984

και εγω αλλα μετα δεν μπορεσα να δω το λαστιχο ωστε να το επαναφερω :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Έχω απενεργοποιήσει το upnp εδώ και 10 ημέρες και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.


Κ εγώ το ίδιο...Τι το ενεργοποιώ τι το απενεργοποιώ...Τα ίδια κ απαράλλακτα! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## amora

Έχω νέα (τώρα πόσο θα βοηθήσουν δεν ξέρω...): Ήρθε τεχνικός και μέτρησε με analyser τη γραμμή. Το attenuation το μέτρησε 32,7 (το router δείχνει 32, καλά ως εδώ). Το μέγιστο της γραμμής μου είπε ότι είναι 8,9Mbps, ενώ στην ΟΝ που ήμουν έβλεπα ότι μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι 14,5Mbps!!!! Όταν τον ρώτησα πώς είναι δυνατόν αυτό, μου έδειξε το SNR 7,5dB, τη στιγμή που το Pirelli δείχνει 11-12! Στο φύλλο επίσκεψης κατέγραψε "Αλλαγή απερχομένου (βρόχου προφανώς)" και μου είπε ότι σε καμιά εβδομάδα θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει. Στην περιοχή μου είπε ότι οι γραμμές φτάνουν άνετα τα 15Mbps.

Λέτε το όλο πρόβλημα να οφείλεται σε υψηλό συγχρονισμό στη γραμμή λόγω λάθος μετρήσεων από τα μηχανήματα της ΟΝ; Μήπως δηλαδή θα πρέπει να γίνει αυτό που είχε ειπωθεί παλιότερα, να αφεθούν οι γραμμές να συγχρονίσουν ελεύθερα (χωρίς προφίλ) και να δούμε τι πιάνουν; Μήπως τίποτα από αυτά δεν είναι σωστό και τα δύο πράγματα είναι εντελώς άσχετα μεταξύ τους; Πραγματικά είμαι πιο μπερδεμένος τώρα...  :Thinking:  :Sad:

----------


## Nikitaras

ωρα 17+. ειτε σκουλιικι, ειτε χελώνα, ειτε, σαλιγκαρι, ειτε ΟΝ, το ιδιο πράγμα...όλα σέρνονται. ειτε ρισταρτ, είτε το βγάλεις στο χιονιά ένα και το αυτό....

----------


## spiros315

Απο τις 5 και μετά σύρσιμο download το πολύ 80kb και τραγελαφικό browsing...Δεν το κλείνουν το μαγαζάκι τους να τελειώνουμε???????????

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

To ιδιο και εδω τοση ωρα.

Κατα της 6:30 μ.μ. φτιαξαν ξανα οι ταχυτητες καποια αναβαθμιση θα γινοταν.

----------


## atheos71

> Atheos71, έχεις δοκιμάσει να παίξεις με άλλον router να δεις τι στατιστικά θα έχεις;


Mε δύο άλλα routers.H αστάθεια και οι αποσυνδέσεις περίπου στα ίδια επίπεδα.Δοκιμές με ή χωρίς φίλτρα.Ξεχωριστή σύνδεση router/τηλεφ.συσκευής(εδώ πιάνει ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ να έχω).Το βασικότερο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι τα προβλήματα επιδεινώνονται τις απογευματινές ώρες.

----------


## Avesael

Το απογευμα είναι λόγω της μεγάλης κίνησης...Γενικά ισχύει αυτό σε όλους τους Isp...

----------


## atheos71

Είναι και η απόστασή μου χάλια...

----------


## Avesael

Μη το λες για την απόσταση. Κι αλλοι με το ίδιο ή και μεγαλύτερο att παίζουν καλά...

----------


## giannhs1984

Up Stream


495 (Kbps.)

Down Stream


6538 (Kbps.)


Noise Margin


5 dB


5 dB

Attenuation


58 dB


67 dB


πραγματικα το λεω το λαστιχο φτιαχτηκε απο καποιον που καπνιζε χασις,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## mpanas

> ωρα 17+. ειτε σκουλιικι, ειτε χελώνα, ειτε, σαλιγκαρι, ειτε ΟΝ, το ιδιο πράγμα...όλα σέρνονται. ειτε ρισταρτ, είτε το βγάλεις στο χιονιά ένα και το αυτό....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

Καλά, με 67db βγάζει 1.66Mbps σε ιδανικές συνθήκες!
Πως έχεις συγχρονίσει στα 6.5Mbps ;;;;  :What..?:

----------


## giannhs1984

οπως καταλαβες εσυ αλλο τοσο καταλαβα και εγω :Worthy: 

πραγματικα τοσο μεγαλη αποκληση δεν εχω ξαναδει και μερα με την ημερα συνεχως μου λενε οτι τελικα λεω την αληθεια...
σε λιγο θα μου πουν οτι το dslam ειναι mobile αυτοκινουμενο dslam με 100πορτες

----------


## atheos71

> οπως καταλαβες εσυ αλλο τοσο καταλαβα και εγω
> 
> πραγματικα τοσο μεγαλη αποκληση δεν εχω ξαναδει και μερα με την ημερα συνεχως μου λενε οτι τελικα λεω την αληθεια...
> σε λιγο θα μου πουν οτι το dslam ειναι mobile αυτοκινουμενο dslam με 100πορτες


Αλλάζουμε θέση;Μήπως μπερδέψουμε την "τράπουλα"....

----------


## giannhs1984

κατσε να δεις πριν πεσω που θα βγαλω τελειως το τηλ απο πανω να γελασει και ο καθε πικραμενος με το ποσο χαλια θα δειχνει την γραμμη ενω θα εχω συνχρονησει στα υψη :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: giannhs1984 added 12 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........

Noise Margin 5 dB 5 dB Attenuation 58 dB 46 dB

Up Stream 262 (Kbps.) Down Stream 8874 (Kbps.) :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## goddesszoi

> κατσε να δεις πριν πεσω που θα βγαλω τελειως το τηλ απο πανω να γελασει και ο καθε πικραμενος με το ποσο χαλια θα δειχνει την γραμμη ενω θα εχω συνχρονησει στα υψη
> 
> ........Auto merged post: giannhs1984 added 12 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........
> 
> Noise Margin 5 dB 5 dB Attenuation 58 dB 46 dB
> 
> Up Stream 262 (Kbps.) Down Stream 8874 (Kbps.)




Συγγνώμη δηλαδή,κάθε φορά που βγάζεις το τηλ αλλάζουν οι ταχύτητες;;; :What..?:  :What..?:

----------


## giannhs1984

αυτο δεν λεω?........... παιζει θεμα με το splitter (λογικα)το πιο πιθανο..

----------


## atheos71

Tί είναι τούτο πάλι; :Drunk:

----------


## giannhs1984



----------


## goddesszoi

> Tί είναι τούτο πάλι;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## papakion

Τελικά έχω βάλει στον task manager των καθημερινών μου εργασιών και ενα reboot στον router. τσκ τσκ τσκ

Εδώ όντως ταιριάζει "ενα reboot την ημέρα τον τεχνικό τον κανει περα!"

----------


## atheos71

Οπωσδήποτε ένα reboot την ημέρα.Συχνά η δοσολογία μεγαλώνει για να αντιμετωπισθεί
αυτή η ...καλπάζουσα αστάθεια της γραμμής.

----------


## amora

Ιδού τα καταπληκτικά στατιστικά μου ούτε 3 ώρες μετά το τελευταίο restart του router. 

Up Stream  876 (Kbps.) 
Down Stream  7994 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin 7 dB 10 dB 
Attenuation 15 dB 32 dB 

Fast Path FEC Correction 0 0 
Interleaved Path FEC Correction 326 39020435
Fast Path CRC Error 0 0 
Interleaved Path CRC Error 62 388548 
Loss of Signal Defect 1 --- 
Fast Path HEC Error 0 0 
Interleaved Path HEC Error 83 0

Statistics:
Received Cells 359626 
Transmitted Cells 35537

Η ταχύτητα τώρα είναι περίπου 200KBps. Μετά από το restart θα ενέβει στα 730KΒps. Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν είχα τέτοια χάλια. Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα χειροτέρεψαν κατά πολύ από τότε που κάποιοι "τεχνικοί" ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημά μου. Εάν συνεχιστεί και μετά την αλλαγή βρόχου, τότε θα αποχωρήσω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια....  :Thumb down: 

Οι άνθρωποι είναι απλώς ερασιτέχνες. Το μόνο που κάνουν επαγγελματικά είναι η αποστολή και είσπραξη των λογαριασμών.  :Very angry:

----------


## atheos71

Είναι και σε κάτι επαγγελματίες.
Έχεις μετρήσει στα πόσα restart διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα;

----------


## Nikitaras

μήπως θα πρέπει να τους κράζουμε και ποιο δημόσια? πχ  σε ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές, να πέρνουμε και να περνάμε το μήνυμα μας?... λέω...

----------


## giannhs1984

αλλαγη καλωδιον
*προσοχη ακολουθουν στοιχεια περα για περα εξωγηινα

Noise Margin


5 dB


5 dB

Attenuation


46 dB


57 dB


Up Stream


495 (Kbps.)

Down Stream


11029 (Kbps.)


μου φενεται οτι το λαστιχο θα το φορεσω καπελο σε καποιους.. :Thumb down:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

----------


## atheos71

> αλλαγη καλωδιον
> *προσοχη ακολουθουν στοιχεια περα για περα εξωγηινα
> ..........................................................
> μου φενεται οτι το λαστιχο θα το φορεσω καπελο σε καποιους..
> ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ


...κάνε restart :Painter:

----------


## giannhs1984

παλι? εχω βαρεθει :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
ειναι κριμα να χαλασω μπλε μπογια βραδυατικα

----------


## makiro3

Θέλω να σας πω ότι αφού πέρασα τους καινούργιους drivers της μητρικής ( ethernet),
το πρόβλημα αυτό που υπήρχε και σε μένα λύθηκε.
Δεν δοκιμάζετε και κανένας άλλος μπας και κάνει τίποτε;;

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Θέλω να σας πω ότι αφού πέρασα τους καινούργιους drivers της μητρικής ( ethernet),
> το πρόβλημα αυτό που υπήρχε και σε μένα λύθηκε.
> Δεν δοκιμάζετε και κανένας άλλος μπας και κάνει τίποτε;;


να βάλετε linux  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_74

> Θέλω να σας πω ότι αφού πέρασα τους καινούργιους drivers της μητρικής ( ethernet),
> το πρόβλημα αυτό που υπήρχε και σε μένα λύθηκε.
> Δεν δοκιμάζετε και κανένας άλλος μπας και κάνει τίποτε;;


εγω εχω αλλάξει τρεις μητρικές με τρία διαφορετικά chipset  :Razz:  και το προβλημα παραμένει.
επισης αν μπουκώσει και το Pda δεν παιζει που ειναι με wifi οποτε δεν τιθεται θέμα μητρικης

----------


## Rebel Scum

Θα το επαναλάβω πάντως ότι σε εμένα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα έχει άμεση σχέση με την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και το SNR...πριν με 10Mbit και SNR 9-12 το παρατηρούσα μια φορά την εβδομάδα, τώρα με 12Mbit και SNR 6-8 κατά μέσο όρο 1 φορά την ημέρα(μπορεί και πιο σπάνια αλλά και πιο συχνά)...

----------


## makiro3

Το είπα γιατί:
Είχα το PC με XP και είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Είχα το laptop με Vista και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Έβαλα και στο PC vista και νέους Drivers και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με τα Vista. Δεν ξέρω.......κάντε κάποιες δοκιμές μήπως δεν φταίει το Pirelli.

----------


## ilpara

> Επανέρχομαι:
> Γεγονότα:
> 1. Με Χ προφίλ σε interleaved είχα επί μήνες το πρόβλημα κάθε βράδυ (1 φορά ημερησίως).
> 2. Με Υ προφίλ σε fast για 3 ημέρες (τυχαία συντόνισε, δεν ξανασυνέβη) δεν είχα καθόλου το πρόβλημα.
> 3. Με Ζ προφίλ σε fast (ζήτησα Υ προφίλ ελπίζοντας στο σημείο 2 αλλά πήρα Ζ) έχω το πρόβλημα ανά 10-30 λεπτά -εξωφρενικό.
> Συμπερασμα:
> Ίδιο ρούτερ, ίδια γραμμή, όλα ίδια, διαφορετικό προφίλ => διαφορετική συμπεριφορά.
> *ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΤΟ MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ)?*
> Πως εξηγούνται τα γεγονότα που αναγράφω?
> ...


Κάποιες φορές το πρόβλημα δεν συμβαίνει για 1 ημέρα. Αμέσως σπεύδουμε να γράψουμε ότι η λύση είναι το Χ που κάναμε και έτυχε να συμπέσει με την ημέρα που δεν εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα. Προσπαθώ πριν γράψω να τσεκάρω τη συμπεριφορά του router για 5-6 ημέρες για να έχω αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα. Καλό θα ήταν να το κάναμε όλοι.

Από εκεί και πέρα επανέρχομαι:
Νομίζω ότι σε διαφορετικά προφίλ το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται με διαφορετική συχνότητα.
Το προφίλ είναι κάτι που τουλάχιστον πρωϊνές ώρες μπορεί να αλλάξει τεχνικός εξ' αποστάσεως από το cc. Αν δοκιμάσετε άλλο προφίλ καλό είναι να σημειώνετε (ο τεχνικός ξέρει) ποιο ήταν το παλαιό και ποιο το νέο προφίλ.
Δεν λέω ότι το αίτιο είναι το προφίλ. Μάλλον τα λάθη είναι τα οποία αφού εμφανίζονται στο far end υποθέτω ότι είναι θέμα MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ). Κάποιος τεχνικός είχε αναφέρει ότι στο MSAN κάποιες στιγμές χάνεται η ισχύς του σήματος με συνέπεια τα πολλά λάθη, με συνέπεια το πρόβλημα -δεν ξέρω. Πάντως το προφίλ μετριάζει ή επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα. Και επαναλαμβάνω, έχω δοκιμάσει με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και το πρόβλημα παρέμενε. 
*Η μόνη λύση να δηλώνετε ξεκάθαρα (για να μην το συγχέουν με κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις) το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ μπας και αποφασίσουν να διαθέσουν χρόνο και τεχνικούς για να το ψάξουν --απλώς έως σήμερα ουδείς έχει ασχοληθεί περισσότερο από 10 λεπτά... 
*
... και προφανώς είναι από τα ποιο ενοχλητικά και εντεινόμενα προβλήματα που αναφέρεται στο φόρουμ, και ίσως είναι ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ πρόβλημα που η ΟΝ δεν έχει ασχοληθεί, δεν έχει εντοπίσει το αίτιο, και φυσικά τη λύση σε κανέναν!!!

----------


## mion_15

> Οι άνθρωποι είναι απλώς ερασιτέχνες. Το μόνο που κάνουν επαγγελματικά είναι η αποστολή και είσπραξη των λογαριασμών.



Μπα, ούτε αυτό κάνουν σωστά... Για τους 3 πρώτους μήνες λάμβανα κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς. 
Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες δεν έχω λάβει ούτε έναν... :Thinking:   Ό,τι να'ναι αυτή η ON! :Thumb down: 

Πάντως κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με αυτό το πρόβλημα της χαμηλής/μηδενικής ταχύτητας γιατί μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα το restart στο pirelli κάθε τρεις και λίγο!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## stef128

Φιλοι μου για σας και απο μενα !!!
Πελατης της ον εδω και τρεις μηνες και αποσυνδεση στο ρουτερ η προβλημα ταχυτητας ποτε σε ολες τις ωρες και μερες !!!βεβαια ενας φιλος στο περιστερι εχει ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα που αναφερεται ολοι , οπως επισης και στη νεα σμυρνη!!Θελω να ρωτησω ολους οσους εχουν αποσυνδεσεις εαν ειχαν καποτε isdn που για μενα φαινεται προβλημα στο ολο θεμα γιατι εχθες το πρωι που επισκεφθηκα την HOL παρα πολλοι συνδρομητες τους επρεπε να αλλαξουν σε psdn 
γιατι το fritz ουτε καν συνχρονιζε η εχανε συνχρονισμο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αν εχει να κανει αυτο, τοτε κατι γινεται στον ΟΤΕ με τα διαφορα καλωδια και συστηματα των isdn γραμμων γενικοτερα
στα οποια επανω τους γινονται οι αιτησεις φορητοτητας !!! ΣΗΜΕΙΩΤΑΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΧΑΝ ISDN πριν την φορητοτητα !
Παρατηρησα δε οτι το pirelli κανει επανεκιννηση οταν βγαλεις καποια συσκευη απο την πριζα τηλεφωνου κατι που τεχνικος στην ON  μου ειπε οτι ενα σπιτι  ON αντεχει μεχρι 4 συσκευες το ανωτερο και οχι παραπανω για αποφυγη προβληματων !
Eπισης ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΙΟ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ εγιναν αναβαθμισεις απο ολες τις εταιριες συν του ΟΤΕ και το τι εγινε στα αστικα κεντρα και σε συνδρομητες δεν το συζητω !! 
Ας μου απαντησει καποιος ISDN BEFORE + LINKSYS WAG200 OK? PSDN BEFORE +LINKSYS WAG200 OK? για να τους πω εαν ειναι να αλλαξουν τελικα το PIRELLI

----------


## papakion

Καλημερα stef
Ξεκινώ ότι "για να τους πω εαν ειναι να αλλαξουν τελικα το PIRELLI", δεν πρόκειται να γινει ποτέ αυτο. Χωρίς Pirelli δεν παιζει η On πλην της περίπτωσης Τηλεφωνία+Ιντερνετ.
Για την ISDN, επειδη και γω προσωπικά πριν ειχα ISDN OTE με Provider HOL, να ξερεις οτι όταν πας στην ON η γραμμή σου κόβεται απο ISDN και γινεται PSTN. Το Fritz που ειχες με την ISDN και την HOL ήταν Annex B (ADSL over ISDN) οπότε δεν υήρχε περίπτωση ΠΟΤΕ να συγχρονίσει (η ADSL over ISDN δουλεύει σε λίγο πιο ψηλές συχνότητες). Επίσης λέω ότι δεν εχει σχέση η φορητότητα!
Για τις 4 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ψιλοισχύει, καθώς αν μιλάνε και οι 4 συσκευές ταυτόγχρονα ίσως μετά να μην φτάνει το τηλεφωνικό ρεύμα να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της γραμμής γαι μια ακόμα συσκευη.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα  :Smile:

----------


## stef128

Φιλε μου ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες αλλα δεν ειπα να αλλαξει η On τη συσκευη τους ¨ο λυκος τριχα αλλαζει οχι..'' αλλα οι φιλοι μου

----------


## papakion

> Φιλε μου ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες αλλα δεν ειπα να αλλαξει η On τη συσκευη τους ¨ο λυκος τριχα αλλαζει οχι..'' αλλα οι φιλοι μου


Απο που καταλαβες οτι ειπα να τους αλλαξει η On τις συσκευες? :Thinking:  μαλλον παρεξηγησες τα λόγια μου.  Εγω σου ειπα οτι πλην του Τηλεφωνία+Ιντερνετ στα αλλα 2 πακετα δεν παιζει αλλο μοντεμ  :RTFM:

----------


## stathis argitis

Δεν έχει σχέση με το εάν ήταν η είναι over isdn η σύνδεση......εμένα μου το κάνει σε ολοκαίνουργια γραμμή pstn που την έβαλα τον Ιούλιο ειδικά για να βάλω εναλλακτικό πάροχο, χωρίς να πειράξω την ήδη υπάρχουσα σύνδεση που είχα χωρίς πρώτα να είμαι σίγουρος για την σωστή λειτουργία της νέας σύνδεσης.

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα του μηδενισμού της ταχύτητας επαναλαμβάνεται σχεδόν κάθε 24ωρο μεταξύ 5-8 το απόγευμα (συνήθως, γιατί το έχω δει μια δυό φορές να συμβαίνει και 12 το βράδυ).
Συνοδευόμενο όπως και στους υπόλοιπους από ραγδαία αύξηση των λαθών.

Τα Σαββατοκύριακα μπορεί να σημβεί και περισσότερες φορές.

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τεχνικός δυκτίων που να έχει διαβάσει αυτό το topic μήπως και μπορεί να μας δώσει κάποια εξήγηση....ή κάποια κατεύθυνση πως μπορούμε μόνοι να το ψάξουμε.

Υπάρχουν πιθανά σενάρια και τρόποι να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι που θα μας βοηθήσει να κάνουμε διάγνωση εάν π.χ. προέρχεται το πρόβλημα από ελλατωματικά DSLAMS στο hardware ή το software;

Απ'οτι έχω δει routers έχουν δοκιμαστεί διαφορετικοί εκτός του Pirelli και συμπεριφέρονται ανάλογα.

----------


## atheos71

> Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα του μηδενισμού της ταχύτητας επαναλαμβάνεται σχεδόν κάθε 24ωρο μεταξύ 5-8 το απόγευμα (συνήθως, γιατί το έχω δει μια δυό φορές να συμβαίνει και 12 το βράδυ).
> Συνοδευόμενο όπως και στους υπόλοιπους από ραγδαία αύξηση των λαθών.
> 
> Τα Σαββατοκύριακα μπορεί να σημβεί και περισσότερες φορές.


Tις οπτικές ίνες σε ποιό στάδιο γραμμής τις έχει περάσει η ΟΝ;
Και τί συνεργασία μπορεί να έχει με το "χαλκό" του ΟΤΕ;
(Όποιος γνωρίζει -αν και και είναι άλλο θέμα- τα "φώτα" του παρακαλώ)

Για τις ώρες που ανέφερες το έχω παρατηρήσει ,θά 'λεγα συνηθίσει, κάθε μέρα.
Είναι ώρες  αιχμής ,χωρίς αυτό να με καλύπτει.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Σήμερα που μου ρίξανε την ταχύτητα, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αποσυγχρονίσει ακόμα..αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα λάθη και πάλι...δείτε και πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας plz...

----------


## Avesael

Τα λάθη είναι αρκετά και βρίσκονται στο dslam πεντακάθαρα...

----------


## dimitris_74

εριξα και εγω λιγο την ταχυτητα και μετα απο 14 ωρες δεν εχω παγωμα αν και χρησιμοποιούσα την γραμμη συνέχεια.
απο το fritzbox Μου το Pirelli δεν το εχω τεστάρει ακομα

----------


## Avesael

Πολύ καλό το μενού του Fritz! Λέει αναλυτικά και ποια είναι η πραγματική ταχύτητα που λαμβάνουμε...

----------


## Giwrgos7

Συνδεθηκα την Τεταρτη που μας περασε. Οταν ειχα aDSL απο τον ΟΤΕ το noise margin ηταν υψηλοτερο (νομιζω γυρω στο 16) και το attenuation ηταν 29.5dB. Αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα που μου δειχνει αυτη τη στιγμη. Πως τα βλεπετε τα πραγματα;

----------


## atheos71

> Θέλω να σας πω ότι αφού πέρασα τους καινούργιους drivers της μητρικής ( ethernet),
> το πρόβλημα αυτό που υπήρχε και σε μένα λύθηκε.
> Δεν δοκιμάζετε και κανένας άλλος μπας και κάνει τίποτε;;


Έκανα αυτό που λες πριν κάνα δίμηνο(στις αρχές της σύνδεσής μου με την ΟΝ)
χωρίς καμμία μεταβολή στα συμπτώματα.Επιπλέον δοκίμασα 2 άλλες κάρτες δικτύου
αναιρώντας αυτήν της μητρικής.Δυστυχώς τίποτα κι εκεί.Να αλλάξω μητρική;Σύστημα;
*Τίποτα άλλο ΟΝ;;;;;*

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> Τα λάθη είναι αρκετά και βρίσκονται στο dslam πεντακάθαρα...


Aυτό σημαίνει ότι φταίει αποκλειστικά το dslam της περιοχής μου??? Δεν επηρρεάζουν τα λάθη αυτά όμως και την δικιά μου ταχύτητα?

Αν ναι, ας ποστάρει κάποιος συντοπίτης τα δικά του errors να συγκρίνουμε..

----------


## stathis argitis

Σ'ε Εμένα που μου έκαναν μία μικρή υποβάθμιση της ταχύτητας πριν έναν μήνα όταν το πρωτοανέφερα στο τεχνικό τμήμα εξακολούθησε να μου το κάνει το πρόβλημα.Αυτός είναι και ολόγος που δεν τους ξαναενόχλησα γιατί εάν είναι σε κάθε τηλεφώνημα να κατεβάζουμε την ταχύτητα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι λύση.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως όσοι έχετε δοκιμάσει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα πείτε μας τι αποτέλεσμα έχει σε εσάς.

Στην περίπτωση που τα λάθη προέρχονται από το DSLAM Ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορούμε να προτείνουμε στην On να κάνει για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

Έχω δει σε άλλα posts με πολύ άσχημα στατιστικά γραμμές να είναι σταθερές χωρίς να χρειάζονται επανεκκινήσεις, άρα κάποια DSLAMS ή routers συνεργάζονται άψογα.

----------


## cnp5

> Tις οπτικές ίνες σε ποιό στάδιο γραμμής τις έχει περάσει η ΟΝ;
> Και τί συνεργασία μπορεί να έχει με το "χαλκό" του ΟΤΕ;
> (Όποιος γνωρίζει -αν και και είναι άλλο θέμα- τα "φώτα" του παρακαλώ)
> 
> Για τις ώρες που ανέφερες το έχω παρατηρήσει ,θά 'λεγα συνηθίσει, κάθε μέρα.
> Είναι ώρες  αιχμής ,χωρίς αυτό να με καλύπτει.


Οι οπτικές ίνες συνδέουν τα τοπικά κέντρα μεταξύ τους και με τα κέντρα της On Telecoms. Από το τοπικό κέντρο έως το σπίτι μας, η σύνδεση γίνετε με τα καλώδια χαλκού του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Avesael

> Σ'ε Εμένα που μου έκαναν μία μικρή υποβάθμιση της ταχύτητας πριν έναν μήνα όταν το πρωτοανέφερα στο τεχνικό τμήμα εξακολούθησε να μου το κάνει το πρόβλημα.Αυτός είναι και ολόγος που δεν τους ξαναενόχλησα γιατί εάν είναι σε κάθε τηλεφώνημα να κατεβάζουμε την ταχύτητα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι λύση.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως όσοι έχετε δοκιμάσει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα πείτε μας τι αποτέλεσμα έχει σε εσάς.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που τα λάθη προέρχονται από το DSLAM Ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορούμε να προτείνουμε στην On να κάνει για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχω δει σε άλλα posts με πολύ άσχημα στατιστικά γραμμές να είναι σταθερές χωρίς να χρειάζονται επανεκκινήσεις, άρα κάποια DSLAMS ή routers συνεργάζονται άψογα.


Πίστεψε με, έχουν ενημερωθεί στην ΟΝ εκεί που πρέπει, για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα...
Λύση δε βλέπω

----------


## giannhs1984

η ον ειναι προβλημα απο μονη της...

----------


## atheos71

Το να κάνεις restart τις πρώτες μέρες σύνδεσης το καταλαβαίνω.Άντε , λέμε , να σταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή.
Να γίνεται αυτό καθημερινά ,είναι τουλάχιστον κουραστικό και μάλιστα μετά από κάποιο διάστημα συνδρομής
στην ΟΝ.

12/16/2007  17:10:43 sending ACK to 192.168.1.2
12/16/2007  16:54:13 192.168.1.2 login success 
Interleaved Path FEC Correction  
Near End Indicator 9  
Far End Indicator 515615.Μόλις φτάσει στο ...κόκκινο
περίπου δισεκατομύριο ,*restart*  αλλιώς δεν κουνιέται τίποτα. :Rant: 
Κι αυτά σε μισή ώρα περίπου... :Crazy:

----------


## mpanas

Εγω ενω τους ειχα ζητησει να με ριξουν στα 7mbit και δουλευε καλα για 2 βδομαδες (εκτος απο το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα αυτου του thread) με noise 13, σημερα ξυπνησα και ημουν στα 12mbit με noise 5, με δυσεκατομμυρια corrections. Χαος!

----------


## atheos71

Mετά από restart είμαι ξανά δίκτυο(δε χρειάστηκε να φτάσω τον ακριβοθώρητο αριθμό των δισ.) :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:

----------


## sportis

μια χαρα χαλια ημαστε μπραβο στην on :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

> μια χαρα χαλια ημαστε μπραβο στην on


...και τώρα όπου νά 'ναι πάω για restart  :Crazy: 
Interleaved Path FEC Correction 
Far End Indicator 282073346

----------


## sportis

Εγώ από τα πολλά restart στο τέλος το κουμπάκι όταν το πατάω δεν ανοίγει πρέπει να το πιέσω λίγο τώρα. Μας βλέπω και με το Pirelli στο χέρι.

----------


## atheos71

> Εγώ από τα πολλά restart στο τέλος το κουμπάκι όταν το πατάω δεν ανοίγει πρέπει να το πιέσω λίγο τώρα. Μας βλέπω και με το Pirelli στο χέρι.


Να κάνεις reset από http://192.168.1.1/index.stm  tools>reset καλύτερα(μη σου μείνει
σε κάνα χέρι το ζαντολάστιχο)

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά, το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα δε λύνεται απλά...Εξήγησα στον άθεο ποια είναι η λύση...  :Wink:

----------


## mortal_kombat

και εγω κανω restart μεσω του web interface...δεν παταω το κουμπι απο πισω,βεβαια τωρα εχω αλλαξει router ειμαι με το linksys αλλα οταν βαζω το pirelli ετσι κανω.......

----------


## atheos71

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=157088

----------


## amora

Όπως το περίμενα -το είχε πει και ilpara- ούτε η αλλαγή router έφερε αποτέλεσμα. Την έκανα όμως για να μην έχουν άλλοθι. Το ζήτημα αυτό είναι πλέον το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα της ΟΝ κατά τη γνώμη μου. Κι αυτό διότι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό η τηλεφωνία δεν έχει προβλήματα και η τηλεόραση δεν έχει ουσιαστικά ανταγωνισμό, πρόκειται για τη μοναδική κοινά παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία (ιντερνετ) που η ΟΝ εμφανίζει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα και πρακτικά την καθιστά μη αξιόπιστη λόγω της τυχαιότητας εμφάνισης. Είναι απαράδεκτη η καθυστέρηση επίλυσης και αυτό για το οποίο απορώ είναι το επίπεδο υποστήριξης που η ΟΝ έχει από τους προμηθευτές της.

----------


## papakion

Εμενα παλι φιλε amora με το fritz επάνω δεν ετυχε ποτέ αυτο το πρόβλημα... το εχω ξαναπει εδω μεσα... αναγκαστικά όμως πρεπει να παιζω με το Pirelli

----------


## mortal_kombat

papakion δεν ειναι αναγκαστικο απλα με αλλα ρουτερ δεν εχεις iptv...εγω παντως με το linksys εχω βρει την υγεια μου....οταν και αμα θελω να δω tv απλα βαζω το pirelli στην ουσια μονο το καλωδιο δυκτιου βαζω και τελος!!

----------


## papakion

σωστα τα λες... αλλα αν το pirelli και το fritz είναι σε άλλο οροφο απο το σαλόνι... θα ανεβωκατεβαίνω συνεχεια καθε φορά που θελω να δω τηλεόραση? τα γονατακια μου (που εκαναν και μηνισκο το Σεπ) ποιος τα σκεφτεται? εγω... οπότε... pirelli  :Sad: 



Off Topic


		ρε τι τραβαμε και μεις οι γεωκτημονες με τα μεγαλα σπιτια!

----------


## amora

> Εμενα παλι φιλε amora με το fritz επάνω δεν ετυχε ποτέ αυτο το πρόβλημα... το εχω ξαναπει εδω μεσα... αναγκαστικά όμως πρεπει να παιζω με το Pirelli


Με το pirelli το έχεις; Γιατί απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει εμφανίζεται σε συγκεκριμένες γραμμές, ανεξαρτήτως  router.

----------


## papakion

Για να μην ειμαι ειλικρινης την τελευταια εβδομαδα εχω αρχισει την υπηρεσία κ-αPκπ (κλεισιμο-ανοιγμα Pirelli καθε πρωι) και δεν το αντιμετωπιζω... παει και καλα τελευταια το Internet

----------


## goddesszoi

> Για να μην ειμαι ειλικρινης την τελευταια εβδομαδα εχω αρχισει την υπηρεσία κ-αPκπ (κλεισιμο-ανοιγμα Pirelli καθε πρωι) και δεν το αντιμετωπιζω... παει και καλα τελευταια το Internet


Σωστό!!Κ εγώ το ίδιο κάνω!!
Κ ένα restart πρίν ανοίξω τo sagem!!!(καλού κακού) :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

> Σωστό!!Κ εγώ το ίδιο κάνω!!
> Κ ένα restart πρίν ανοίξω τo sagem!!!(καλού κακού)


Ειπαμε των φρονιμων τα παιδια πριν πεινασουν μαγειρευουν αλλα δεν φτιαχνουν και ολόκληρο μενου... αμα παιζει το Pirelli και παιζει το Sagem σωστα

----------


## amora

Η εποχή του χαλκού... ή μάλλον των σπηλαίων! Μα είναι πράγματα αυτά το 2007! Reset για να παίζουν τα μηχανήματα! Ε ρε τι κάνει η φτήνια...

----------


## goddesszoi

> Ειπαμε των φρονιμων τα παιδια πριν πεινασουν μαγειρευουν αλλα δεν φτιαχνουν και ολόκληρο μενου... αμα παιζει το Pirelli και παιζει το Sagem σωστα


Κ όμως!!!
Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον ακόμα κ να παίζει το πιρέλλι σωστά χωρίς restart δεν παίζει το sagem...

Το να είναι τυχαίο αποκλείεται!Γιατί το παρατηρώ κάθε μέρα! :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> ...εγω παντως με το linksys εχω βρει την υγεια μου....


Tα έκοψες τα restart με το linksys;
Αν ναι ας πάει στα κομμάτια η τηλεόραση.Ούτως ή άλλως δε βλέπω και πολύ.

----------


## mpanas

> Tα έκοψες τα restart με το linksys;
> Αν ναι ας πάει στα κομμάτια η τηλεόραση.Ούτως ή άλλως δε βλέπω και πολύ.


mortal_kombat με το linksys εχει σταματησει το προβλημα αυτου του thread?

Αν ναι τοτε με δεν ενδιαφερει κ μενα η τηλεοραση ουτε τα 16mb

----------


## amora

> Παιδιά, το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα δε λύνεται απλά...Εξήγησα στον άθεο ποια είναι η λύση...


Επειδή σε εμένα τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, όποιον γνωρίζει, αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη γνώση της αιτίας και εάν έχει δρομολογηθεί λύση από την ΟΝ.

----------


## atheos71

> Επειδή σε εμένα τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, όποιον γνωρίζει, αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη γνώση της αιτίας και εάν έχει δρομολογηθεί λύση από την ΟΝ.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι ανεπαρκείς οι κόμβοι να καλύψουν όλους τους χρήστες ,επομένως
η τοποθέτηση περισσοτέρων κόμβων θα επιλύσει σημαντικά, κάποια απ'όλα αυτά τα
προβλήματα (αστάθειας ,διακοπής ,χαμηλής ταχύτητας κ.α).Σαφές είναι ότι επηρρεάζουν
την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα του δικτύου κι άλλοι παράγοντες.Έχουν αναφερθεί από γνώστες του θέματος κατά καιρούς.

----------


## porcupine

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι ανεπαρκείς οι κόμβοι να καλύψουν όλους τους χρήστες ,επομένως
> η τοποθέτηση περισσοτέρων κόμβων θα επιλύσει σημαντικά, κάποια απ'όλα αυτά τα
> προβλήματα (αστάθειας ,διακοπής ,χαμηλής ταχύτητας κ.α).Σαφές είναι ότι επηρρεάζουν
> την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα του δικτύου κι άλλοι παράγοντες.*Έχουν αναφερθεί από γνώστες του θέματος κατά καιρούς*.


οφ τοπικ....

καιρούς όπως λέμε...ζέστη,κρύο,κουφόβραση,βροχή!
το Cinturato είναι κλαταρισμένο  :Laughing:

----------


## atheos71

Έχω αναφέρει και *ontopic* ό,τι δοκιμές και με άλλα routers είχαν το *ίδιο* αποτέλεσμα με το pirelli.Eίναι προφανές ότι δεν είναι εφικτή η δοκιμή όλων των μοντέλων
για να δούμε ποια έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά.
Αυτό με τα DSLAM δεν ισχύει;Κι αν είναι "προβληματικό" το pirelli ,γιατί σ 'άλλους χρήστες δε
δημιουργεί προβλήματα;

----------


## Avesael

> Έχω αναφέρει και *ontopic* ό,τι δοκιμές και με άλλα routers είχαν το *ίδιο* αποτέλεσμα με το pirelli.Eίναι προφανές ότι δεν είναι εφικτή η δοκιμή όλων των μοντέλων
> για να δούμε ποια έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά.
> Αυτό με τα DSLAM δεν ισχύει;*Κι αν είναι "προβληματικό" το pirelli ,γιατί σ 'άλλους χρήστες δε
> δημιουργεί προβλήματα;*


Αυτό ακριβώς...

----------


## papakion

Να συμπληρώσω στα λεγόμενα (που σημερα το πρωι το θυμηθηκα) με το Fritz ειχα πει δεν ειχα τετοιο πρόβλημα (χαμηλών ταχυτήτων-αποσυγχρονισμού κλπ) αλλα είχα ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογίτσα να κανει καθαρισμό γραμμής καθε βραδυ στις 3, οπότε δεν μπορεί να μετρηθει η επιλογή του Fritz ως "δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα"

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό το "καθαρισμός γραμμής" στο Fritz, σημαίνει ότι κάνει disconnect και reconnect μόνο του ή restart ;

----------


## papakion

> Αυτό το "καθαρισμός γραμμής" στο Fritz, σημαίνει ότι κάνει disconnect και reconnect μόνο του ή restart ;


Ειναι disconnect και ξανα connect

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν για να δείτε ότι στα dslam γίνεται της κακομοίρας, από τη στιγμή που μας έστρωσαν το δικό μας και με άλλαξαν προφίλ, ΠΕΤΑΩ! Δεν έχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ στο Pirelli! ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ!!
Ειδικά στο far end που μου έβγαζε κάποιες χιλιάδες...

----------


## amora

> Λοιπόν για να δείτε ότι στα dslam γίνεται της κακομοίρας, από τη στιγμή που μας έστρωσαν το δικό μας και με άλλαξαν προφίλ, ΠΕΤΑΩ! Δεν έχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ στο Pirelli! ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ!!
> Ειδικά στο far end που μου έβγαζε κάποιες χιλιάδες...


Αυτό είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο. Το θέμα είναι να έχουν βρει τη λύση που πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί συνολικά και να μην πρόκειται για τυχαίο γεγονός που έχει εφαρμογή μόνο σ' εσένα. Από ό,τι λες πάντως πρέπει να σχετίζεται με τις εργασίες στο DSLAM και αυτό είναι καλό. Περιμένω να έρθουν και προς τα εδώ...

----------


## atheos71

> Λοιπόν για να δείτε ότι στα dslam γίνεται της κακομοίρας, από τη στιγμή που μας έστρωσαν το δικό μας και με άλλαξαν προφίλ, ΠΕΤΑΩ! Δεν έχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ στο Pirelli! ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ!!
> Ειδικά στο far end που μου έβγαζε κάποιες χιλιάδες...


Το είδα ότι δε σου βγάζει λάθη(χθες νομίζω).Όσοι τα βλέπουμε θα σταματήσουμε να τα βλέπουμε;Αυτές οι αποσυνδέσεις μας έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα. :Chair:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Λοιπόν για να δείτε ότι στα dslam γίνεται της κακομοίρας, από τη στιγμή που μας έστρωσαν το δικό μας και με άλλαξαν προφίλ, ΠΕΤΑΩ! Δεν έχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ στο Pirelli! ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ!!
> Ειδικά στο far end που μου έβγαζε κάποιες χιλιάδες...


Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι η αρχή μιας γενικότερης βελτίωσης....

----------


## Avesael

Rebel Scum, είδες καμιά βελτίωση...???

----------


## Rebel Scum

Σε σχέση με χτες το βράδυ ναι, επανήλθε στη συνηθισμένη κατάσταση...από την αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM όχι τα ίδια με πριν...

----------


## Avesael

Που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι ?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Αν εννοείς περιοχή, κοντά στο Βερόπουλο

----------


## fbs

Καλά εγώ στο "πηγάδι κατούρησα"?? Δείτε χάλια!!!! Restart πριν από 1 ώρα.

----------


## atheos71

> Καλά εγώ στο "πηγάδι κατούρησα"?? Δείτε χάλια!!!! Restart πριν από 1 ώρα.


Έτσι μου πήγαινε κι εμένα ,με σαφώς πιο χάλια στοιχεία γραμμής.Να δούμε αν
συνεχιστεί η βελτίωση ή θα ξανακυλίσουμε :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Να και τα δικά μου...με τελευταίο restart στις 18:38

----------


## atheos71

> Να και τα δικά μου...με τελευταίο restart στις 18:38


...κοντεύω τα 20 εκατομ. διορθωμένα λάθη ,αλλά σε 26 ώρες χωρίς restart.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μόλις τώρα έκανα restart και τα λάθη είχαν φτάσει τα 20+ εκατομύρια μέσα σε λίγο...

----------


## atheos71

> Μόλις τώρα έκανα restart και τα λάθη είχαν φτάσει τα 20+ εκατομύρια μέσα σε λίγο...


Tα διορθωμένα;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Tα διορθωμένα;


Ναι...για να είμαι πιο ακριβής από τις 18:38 μέχρι 22:00 έιχαν φτάσει στις 500+χιλάδες....από τότε μέχρι τις 23:00 είχαμε επιτυχή εκτόξευση στα 20+ εκατομύρια...

Πάντως με την ΟΝ έμαθα πολλά ...με connex 768 ούτε ήξερα ότι υπάρχει αυτό το SNR κτλ κτλ :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Πάντως με την ΟΝ έμαθα πολλά ...με connex 768 ούτε ήξερα ότι υπάρχει αυτό το SNR κτλ κτλ


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

σε λίγο θα πάρουμε διδακτορικό όπως πάμε  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά (Ειδικά οι Νεοσμυρνίστας), μια χαρά είστε! Τα λάθη σας είναι έλάχιστα, όσο για τα διορθωμένα μη σας νοιάζει...Γιαυτό λέγονται και διορθωμένα!

----------


## evagelos

Ρε παιδιά μιας και έχετε πάρει master σε αυτό το θέμα εμένα τελευταία φορά που συνδέθηκε είναι αυτή:
12/22/2007 08:49:25 και τα errors:
Interleaved Path FEC Correction 297,1029790 (near,Far End)
και
Interleaved Path CRC Error 30,179 (near,Far End)
και
Interleaved Path HEC Error 40,0 (near,Far End)

Noise Margin και Attenuation UP/DOWN 12,23

Τι καταλαβαίνετε απο αυτά τα νούμερα;

----------


## amora

> Ρε παιδιά μιας και έχετε πάρει master σε αυτό το θέμα εμένα τελευταία φορά που συνδέθηκε είναι αυτή:
> 12/22/2007 08:49:25 και τα errors:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction 297,1029790 (near,Far End)
> και
> Interleaved Path CRC Error 30,179 (near,Far End)
> και
> Interleaved Path HEC Error 40,0 (near,Far End)
> 
> Noise Margin και Attenuation UP/DOWN 12,23
> ...


Τα correction μη σε απασχολούν, είναι καλό που γίνονται. Βέβαια πολλά corrections σημαίνουν πολλά λάθη, οπότε μεγαλύτερος και αριθμός αυτών που δε διορθώνονται τελικά. Πιο ανησυχητικά είναι τα HEC errors. Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ή κολλήματα;

edit: 08:49 πρωί ή βραδυ; Αν είναι βράδυ, τότε δεν είναι και λίγα (εμένα πάντως σε τόση ώρα είναι περισσότερα). Αν είναι πρωί μια χαρά σε κόβω, πλην των HEC.

----------


## atheos71

> Πιο ανησυχητικά είναι τα HEC errors. Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ή κολλήματα;


Είμαι στο 0 στα HEC.Ίσως γι αυτό να μην έχω αποσυνδέσεις :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> Ρε παιδιά μιας και έχετε πάρει master σε αυτό το θέμα εμένα τελευταία φορά που συνδέθηκε είναι αυτή:
> 12/22/2007 08:49:25 και τα errors:
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction 297,1029790 (near,Far End)
> και
> Interleaved Path CRC Error 30,179 (near,Far End)
> και
> Interleaved Path HEC Error 40,0 (near,Far End)
> 
> Noise Margin και Attenuation UP/DOWN 12,23
> ...


Όπως ανέφερε κι ο φίλος amora παραπάνω, μια χαρά είσαι αν είσαι έτσι από το πρωί...
Τα HEC όντως δες περισσότερο...

----------


## evagelos

Απο το πρωί είμαι.
Το HEX είναι κολλημένο 40
Κάποιο λινκ για το τί είναι HEX;

----------


## Avesael

www.google.com

----------


## evagelos

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση με τσατίζει αυτό google it.
Αν δεν ξέρεις άστο καλύτερα  απο το να λες αυτό.
Νομίζεις δεν έψαξα πριν ρωτήσω. (Δεν περιμένω απάντηση)

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ρε παιδιά (Ειδικά οι Νεοσμυρνίστας), μια χαρά είστε! Τα λάθη σας είναι έλάχιστα, όσο για τα διορθωμένα μη σας νοιάζει...Γιαυτό λέγονται και διορθωμένα!


Τι θέμα δεν είναι ο αριθμός των λαθών, ας τείνουν και στο άπειρο, αλλά να μην κολλάει το net :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση με τσατίζει αυτό google it.
> Αν δεν ξέρεις άστο καλύτερα  απο το να λες αυτό.
> Νομίζεις δεν έψαξα πριν ρωτήσω. (Δεν περιμένω απάντηση)


*Το πεδίο HEC είναι ένα byte κυκλικού ελέγχου πλεονασμού (Cyclic Redundancy Check – CRC) που χρησιμοποιείται για τον έλεγχο των λαθών, μόνο των bits της επικεφαλίδας και όχι του ωφέλιμου φορτίου. Μπορεί να κάνει διόρθωση σφάλματος σε ένα μόνο bit ή να ανιχνεύσει λάθη σε πολλά bits.*

----------


## evagelos

Και για πιο λόγο μου έγραψες google

----------


## Tem

το κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων είναι εξαιρετικό

----------


## Giwrgos7

Τελευταιο reboot πριν 13 ωρες. Τι εχετε να πειτε για τα στατιστικα;

----------


## Avesael

> Τελευταιο reboot πριν 13 ωρες. Τι εχετε να πειτε για τα στατιστικα;


Πάμπολα διορθωμένα (μη σε νοιάζει αυτό)
Πάρα πολλά CRC στο DSLAM (Εσύ είσαι νορμαλ, στο dslam γίνεται της κακομοίρας αλλά δε ξέρω πόσο πιο πολλά είχες πριν)
Και τέλος τα HEC (σημαντικότερο), Πολύ καλά!

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........




> Και για πιο λόγο μου έγραψες google


Απλά πολλές φορές εκεί βρισκεις πολύ γρήγορα αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## atheos71

> Και για πιο λόγο μου έγραψες google


Μα προφανώς να δεις και μια άλλη άποψη εκτός του ultra...
Φιλικά τελείως στο λέω , αν "πέφτω" μέσα στο σκεπτικό του ultra...

----------


## Avesael

Μέσα είσαι...

----------


## atheos71

> Τελευταιο reboot πριν 13 ωρες. Τι εχετε να πειτε για τα στατιστικα;


Mε μισό εκατομύριο λάθη ,μάλλον πας για επαννεκίννηση(για 13 ώρες που αναφέρεις)
Interleaved Path CRC Error 14691 τα δικά μου σε 3 μέρες 
                                     598799 τα δικά σου σε 13 ώρες.


Τό βλεπα αυτό το έργο συνέχεια και είχα αποσυνδέσεις.Τώρα(3 συνεχόμενες μέρες σταμάτησε)
και σταμάτησαν οι καθημερινές 3-4 αποσυνδέσεις που είχα.Νομίζω ότι αν σταματήσει αυτό το
"τρελό" ανέβασμα των Interleaved Path CRC Error ,θα σταματήσουν και οι αποσυνδέσεις.
Υποθετικά ,πάντα στο αναφέρω, γιατί δε γνωρίζω περισσότερα γι αυτό πέραν της απλής 
παρατήρησης που έκανα.

----------


## amora

Όπως ξαναανέφερα έχει μειωθεί ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο αυξάνονται τα λάθη. Από ένα σημείο όμως κι έπειτα (8-10 ώρες) η γραμμή κατερρέει και τα λάθη εκτινάσσονται. Τότε χάνεται η σύνδεση και θέλει reset. Βελτίωση, όχι όμως επίλυση.

----------


## atheos71

> Όπως ξαναανέφερα έχει μειωθεί ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο αυξάνονται τα λάθη. Από ένα σημείο όμως κι έπειτα (8-10 ώρες) η γραμμή κατερρέει και τα λάθη εκτινάσσονται. Τότε χάνεται η σύνδεση και θέλει reset. Βελτίωση, όχι όμως επίλυση.


Tρεις μέρες όμως να κάνω restart;Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί νά 'ναι τυχαίο ,αλλά δείχνει σημάδια
ανάκαμψης το πρόβλημα με τα λάθη....  :Thinking:

----------


## amora

> Tρεις μέρες όμως να κάνω restart;Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί νά 'ναι τυχαίο ,αλλά δείχνει σημάδια
> ανάκαμψης το πρόβλημα με τα λάθη....


Προφανώς σε εσένα έχει δοθεί λύση. Σε εμένα χρειάζεται ακόμη δουλειά. Πάντως η ενόχληση είναι λιγότερη τώρα.

----------


## atheos71

> Προφανώς σε εσένα έχει δοθεί λύση. Σε εμένα χρειάζεται ακόμη δουλειά. Πάντως η ενόχληση είναι λιγότερη τώρα.


Yπό δοκιμή ,πιστεύω,αλλά θα δείξει με το πέρασμα των ημερών...

----------


## Avesael

Νομίζω ότι μέσα στον Ιανουάριο το τοπίο με τις προβληματικές συνδέσεις θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει...

----------


## ilpara

όπως έχω ξαναγράψει:
*για τον ίδιο χρήστη διαφορετικά προφίλ σε MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ) => διαφορετική συχνότητα εμφάνισης προβλήματος.*
με Χ interleaved προφίλ είχα το πρόβλημα 1 φορά την ημέρα.
με Υ fast προφίλ μετά από εργασίες σε dslam δεν είχα το πρόβλημα για 48 ώρες οπότε έκανε αποσύνδεση και μετά το restart router ξανασυνδέθηκε σε interleaved Z.
με Z interleaved προφίλ είχα το πρόβλημα 1 φορά την ημέρα.
με K fast προφίλ που ζήτησα ελπίζωντας για το Υ, είχα το πρόβήμα κάθε 10 λεπτά (!).
με Ν interleaved προφίλ τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες έχω το πρόβλημα 1 φορά κάθε 2 ημέρες.
*είναι θέμα προφίλ? πως εξηγείται?*

----------


## atheos71

> όπως έχω ξαναγράψει:
> *για τον ίδιο χρήστη διαφορετικά προφίλ σε MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ) => διαφορετική συχνότητα εμφάνισης προβλήματος.*
> με Χ interleaved προφίλ είχα το πρόβλημα 1 φορά την ημέρα.
> με Υ fast προφίλ μετά από εργασίες σε dslam δεν είχα το πρόβλημα για 48 ώρες οπότε έκανε αποσύνδεση και μετά το restart router ξανασυνδέθηκε σε interleaved Z.
> με Z interleaved προφίλ είχα το πρόβλημα 1 φορά την ημέρα.
> με K fast προφίλ που ζήτησα ελπίζωντας για το Υ, είχα το πρόβήμα κάθε 10 λεπτά (!).
> με Ν interleaved προφίλ τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες έχω το πρόβλημα 1 φορά κάθε 2 ημέρες.
> *είναι θέμα προφίλ? πως εξηγείται?*


Και ποιά είναι η απάντηση από τεχνικής άποψης ,αν έχει δοθεί από κάποιον τεχνικό της ΟΝ;

----------


## Avesael

"_Δε γίνεται τίποτα, τα κέντρα είναι μπουκωμένα..._"

----------


## atheos71

> "_Δε γίνεται τίποτα, τα κέντρα είναι μπουκωμένα..._"



Aποσυμφορητικό δεν έχουν να τους δώσουν;

----------


## amora

Πριν λίγο με πήρε τηλέφωνο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να με ρωτήσει αν μετά τη σημερινή αναβαθμιση του κέντρου Αγ. Παρασκευή 2 διορθώθηκαν τα προβλήματά μου. Του εξήγησα ότι δεν βλέπω ουσιαστική διαφορά πέραν του ότι αντί να χρειάζομαι reset 3-4 φορές την ημέρα έχει πέσει στις 1-2. Είδε τη γραμμή και μου είπε και ο ίδιος ότι δε δικαιολογείται τέτοια συμπεριφορά. Το κατέγραψε και θα το ξαναδούμε μετά τις ημέρες των Χριστουγέννων με πιο μεγάλο δέιγμα. 

Για να δούμε...

----------


## Avesael

Προσπαθούν πάντως...
Κανείς δε μπορεί να πει το αντίθετο...

----------


## atheos71

Mε δοκιμή άλλου ρούτερ είδα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα(τέσσερα έχω δοκιμάσει έως τώρα).Αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι το πρόβλημα -χωρίς βεβαιότητα- στα ρούτερς ,αλλά στους κόμβους...

----------


## Avesael

Σίγουρα δεν είναι στους routers το πρόβλημα.
Έχω πει επανειλημένως και το ξαναλέω ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με τα DSLAM στα κατά τόπους A/K

----------


## amora

Έπρεπε να περάσει το κύμα ενεργοποιήσεων της καμπάνιας του Σεπτεμβρίου για να βρουν χρόνο να ασχοληθούν. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σε ένα μήνα θα έχουμε τα ίδια λόγω των ενεργοποιήσεων της καμπάνιας των Χριστουγέννων. Μακάρι να βρουν τρόπο να ομαλοποιήσουν το ρυθμό λειτουργίας των τεχνικών υπηρεσιών τους.

----------


## atheos71

Ευχή για το 2008!Δε δοκιμάζω άλλο ρούτερ ,βαρέθηκα πλέον.Και συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι στους routers το πρόβλημα.Άντε να δω πόσο θα κρατήσει η σύνδεση τώρα με το pirelli...

----------


## Avesael

Μπα μην ανησυχείς!
Το κύμα των νέων θα είναι μικρότερο από αυτό του Σεπτεμβρίου, γιατί μη ξεχνάς ότι πολλοί πλέον παραμένουν ή επιστρέφουν στον "ΑΚΑΤΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΟ"... (Καλύτερα για μας  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## atheos71

...θα ανασάνει και το bandwith...

----------


## Avesael

Αι γεια σου!  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris_74

και σε μενα παντως συνεχιζει το ιδιο τροπαριο. λαθη συνεχεια και αναγκαστικα reboot ανα 3-4 ωρες να ξεμπουκώσει.
το προβλημα ειναι σιγουρα στα dslam τους και δεν εχει σχεση με το ιντερνετ.
εβαλα το πιστο μου fritz box επανω και πριν ακομα παρει ip για να εχω ιντερνετ ειχα λαθη.

----------


## atheos71

Επιβεβαιώνεται τελικά ότι είναι στους κόμβους το πρόβλημα και όχι στους κατά τόπους χρήστες.Η ομοιότητα των προβλημάτων(αποσταθεροποίηση,αποσύνδεση,χαμηλή ταχύτητα) ας ενεργοποιήσει την ΟΝ να επισπεύσει
την αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων ,προτού μεγάλο μέρος συνδρομητών την εγκαταλείψει...

----------


## SnakeMJK

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ποστάρω στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ εδώ και μία εβδομάδα μόλις. Από την πρώτη μέρα είχα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με το πιρέλι και χρειαζόταν τουλάχιστον 1-2 άνοιξε/κλείσε την ημέρα. Σήμερα αντικατέστησα το πιρέλι με το προηγούμενο μου μόντεμ, το netgear DG834Gv2, και ως τώρα κανένα πρόβλημα, ενώ έχω παρατηρήσει αυξημένες ταχύτητες download... Αν συνεχίσει έτσι η καλή εικόνα θα σας πω!

----------


## atheos71

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ποστάρω στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ εδώ και μία εβδομάδα μόλις. Από την πρώτη μέρα είχα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με το πιρέλι και χρειαζόταν τουλάχιστον 1-2 άνοιξε/κλείσε την ημέρα. Σήμερα αντικατέστησα το πιρέλι με το προηγούμενο μου μόντεμ, το netgear DG834Gv2, και ως τώρα κανένα πρόβλημα, ενώ έχω παρατηρήσει αυξημένες ταχύτητες download... Αν συνεχίσει έτσι η καλή εικόνα θα σας πω!


Oπωσδήποτε να αναφέρεις τις εμπειρίες σου(δες το κανα μήνα το netgear) και δώσε στοιχεία της σύνδεσής σου(ταχύτητα,περιοχή κ.α)

----------


## Avesael

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Η ΟΝ μου επιφύλασσε ένα πολύ όμορφο δωράκι για την ονομαστική μου εορτή! 

Από σήμερα, είμαι κι εγώ ένας από εσάς με τα λάθη και τα γνωστά restarts!
Ενώ όλο αυτό τον καιρό είχα 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ) λάθη σε όλα, ξαφνικά και ενώ είχα κλειδώσει σε INTERLEAVED PATH, άρχισε να βγάζει πολλά λάθη διορθωμένα αλλά και CRC και ΗEC, αλλά στο fast path...Πως στα κομμάτια μου βγάζει λάθη στο fast αφού είμαι κλειδωμένος σε INTERLEAVED, μόνο η ΟΝ το γνωρίζει, ΟΠΩΣ μόνο Η ΟΝ γνωρίζει πως μετά από κοντά 10 μήνες εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά αυτό το πρόβλημα και σε μένα...
Προφανώς τα έπαιξαν οι πλακέτες στο dslam της Ν.Σμύρνης; Προφανώς πλέον ΕΞΑΠΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ;

Γιατί, καλά είναι να το έχεις από την αρχή! Αλλά να σου εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά και ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΙΑΤΙΚΑ;
ΕΛΕΟΣ ρε παληκάρια της ΟΝ...
Θα δω πως θα πάει και τις επόμενες ημέρες και θα αποφασίσω το πως θα κινηθώ...

----------


## atheos71

> Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
> 
> Η ΟΝ μου επιφύλασσε ένα πολύ όμορφο δωράκι για την ονομαστική μου εορτή! 
> 
> Από σήμερα, είμαι κι εγώ ένας από εσάς με τα λάθη και τα γνωστά restarts!
> Ενώ όλο αυτό τον καιρό είχα 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ) λάθη σε όλα, ξαφνικά και ενώ είχα κλειδώσει σε INTERLEAVED PATH, άρχισε να βγάζει πολλά λάθη διορθωμένα αλλά και CRC και ΗEC, αλλά στο fast path...Πως στα κομμάτια μου βγάζει λάθη στο fast αφού είμαι κλειδωμένος σε INTERLEAVED, μόνο η ΟΝ το γνωρίζει, ΟΠΩΣ μόνο Η ΟΝ γνωρίζει πως μετά από κοντά 10 μήνες εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά αυτό το πρόβλημα και σε μένα...
> Προφανώς τα έπαιξαν οι πλακέτες στο dslam της Ν.Σμύρνης; Προφανώς πλέον ΕΞΑΠΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ;
> 
> Γιατί, καλά είναι να το έχεις από την αρχή! Αλλά να σου εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά και ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΙΑΤΙΚΑ;
> ...


Xρόνια πολλά(και για τη γιορτή σου)
Αυτό που λες αρχίζω να το ξαναβλέπω.....(πολλά λάθη Interleaved Path CRC Error 0/100411)

----------


## fbs

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους παιδιά με υγεία πάνω από όλα. Εμένα έχει κάτι δις λάθη μετά την αναβάθμιση είτε σε fast είτε σε interleaved mode.

----------


## Avesael

*Ενημέρωση 21:35
*
Μετά από 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά από το restart, η κατάσταση είναι αυτή:



Είμαι σε Fast Path... (Το λέω γιατί πριν η σύνδεση μπούκωσε ενώ είμουν σε interleaved και με τα εκατομμύρια λάθη σε fast! )

----------


## atheos71

Interleaved Path CRC Error
 0
 373

...μια ώρα μετά

----------


## amora

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! 

Γεγονός είναι πλέον ότι το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ λύθηκε μετά την τελευταία αναβάθμιση. Υπάρχει μια (μικρή) βελτίωση εδώ και λίγες ημέρες (άσχετη με τη χθεσινή αναβάθμιση), αλλά όχι λύση.

@UltraCG7: Χρόνια Πολλά και προσωπικά για τη γιορτή σου. Αυτό που είχα δει παλαιότερα ήταν να είμαι σε interleaved και να ανεβαίνουν τα fast σαν τρελλά χωρίς corrections. Το είδα μόνο μία φορά. Πιστεύω ότι ήταν τυχαίο.

----------


## atheos71

Χρόνια πολλά.
Έχεις δίκιο , τίποτε απ'τα προβλήματα δε λύθηκε...

----------


## Avesael

> *Ενημέρωση 21:35
> *
> Μετά από 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά από το restart, η κατάσταση είναι αυτή:
> 
> 
> 
> Είμαι σε Fast Path... (Το λέω γιατί πριν η σύνδεση μπούκωσε ενώ είμουν σε interleaved και με τα εκατομμύρια λάθη σε fast! )


*Ενημέρωση 23:55

*Μετά από 3 ώρες και 45 λεπτά, απλά πήγε στα 206 λάθη... (Όπως το Peugeot μου, μόνο που αυτό πετάει...  :Razz:  )

Όλα τα άλλα παρέμειναν στο ΜΗΔΕΝ! Δε μας τα λέει καλά η ΟΝ...
Πάρα πολύ περίεργη συμπεριφορά της γραμμής...

Επίσης, η IPTV έχει ξεσκιστεί στα "σπασίματα" και τα "πιξελιάσματα"...

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 111 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........

Ώρα  01:50 

Fast Path CRC Error

0

*1401*

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 7 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........

Από τις 20:15 έως τώρα 01:55 , δηλαδή σε 5 ώρες και 40 λεπτά, τα λάθη έφθασαν τα 1401 στο far end indicator και σε Fast Path CRC Error, με Fast Path κλείδωμα...

Βέβαια, δύο μόλις ώρες πριν (στις 23:55) τα λάθη ήταν 206, μόνο...

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας... (Έτσι όπως πάμε μπορεί το πρωί να έχω και 1 δις λάθη! )

----------


## Avesael

11:35 πρωί

*1655* 
Παρατηρώ το εξής...
Όταν έχει activity η σύνδεση, τότε ανεβαίνουν τα λάθη γρηγορότερα....
Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς αυτό;
Πάντως από τις 20:15 εχθές ως τώρα, 1655 λάθη σε Fast Path CRC και ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ, ΠΑΛΙ 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ) !

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 5 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

Επίσης αυτό που έχει αναφέρει άλλος φίλος, ισχύει!
Δηλαδή, αν γυρίσουμε το Sagem σε ψηφιακό κανάλι της ΕΡΤ (Εκεί δεν τρώει bandwidth) τότε σταματά το activity γενικά στο LAN του Pirelli, είτε είναι αναμμένο το Sagem είτε σβηστό...
Επιπλέον, άλλη παρατήρηση, όση ώρα παίζει το Sagem και τρώει bandwidth (σε κανάλια της ΟΝ π.χ.) τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν ακόμα περισσότερο ακόμα κι αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς τη σύνδεση του Internet...

----------


## amora

> Επιπλέον, άλλη παρατήρηση, όση ώρα παίζει το Sagem και τρώει bandwidth (σε κανάλια της ΟΝ π.χ.) τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν ακόμα περισσότερο ακόμα κι αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς τη σύνδεση του Internet...



Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι pixelιάσματα εμφανίζονται ταυτόχρονα με λάθη.

----------


## atheos71

> 11:35 πρωί
> 
> *1655* 
> Παρατηρώ το εξής...
> Όταν έχει activity η σύνδεση, τότε ανεβαίνουν τα λάθη γρηγορότερα....
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς αυτό;
> Πάντως από τις 20:15 εχθές ως τώρα, 1655 λάθη σε Fast Path CRC και ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ, ΠΑΛΙ 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ) !
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 5 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........
> ...


Για το Ιnternet ισχύει ό,τι ακριβώς λες ,για tv δε γνωρίζω (δεν έχω κανενα λόγο να μην τα πιστέψω).Δυστυχώς η βελτίωση ήταν παροδική στο θέμα συγχρονισμού...

----------


## ilpara

1. *Δηλώνετε το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ* ή απλά το συζητάμε μεταξύ μας να περνάει η ώρα? ...νομίζω ότι μόνο αν υπάρξει διαμαρτυρία επίμονη (κάθε 1-2 εβδομάδες) και από πολλούς η ΟΝ θα ασχοληθεί με την επίλυση του προβλήματος, προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ ασχολείται!
2. Ξαναλέω ότι είναι θέμα MSAN (DSLAM κατά ΟΝ) και ΠΡΟΦΙΛ (έχω γράψει παλαιότερα στο νήμα).
3. Το πρόβλημα εντείνεται από ότι παρατηρώ. Τον Αύγουστο ξεκίνησα το νήμα μοναχός, σήμερα βλέπω πολλούς που διαμαρτύρονται.
4. Το νήμα ξεχείλωσε...ουδείς μπορεί να διαβάσει το νήμα από την αρχή και να βγάλει άκρη! Μπορεί κάποιος κατά την κρίση του να σβήσει τα μη χρήσιμα μηνύματα? Μπορούμε παρακαλώ να περιοριστούμε σε χρήσιμα και εντός θέματος μηνύματα και να συζητάμε όλα τα άλλα με pm?

----------


## atheos71

1.Δηλώνεται συνεχώς από διάφορους χρήστες το/α πρόβλημ/ατα.Εκ του αποτελέσματος φαίνεται ότι δεν
   ασχολείται "επαρκώς" η ON.
2.Ποία η χωρητικότητα των κατά τόπους κόμβων και πόσοι χρήστες εξυπηρετούνται τελικά;(Δεν το γνωρίζω.
   Αν έγκυρα ξέρει κάποιος ας το πει)
3.Φυσικά εντείνεται το πρόβλημα ,εφόσον δεν αυξάνονται οι κόμβοι(έχει κόστος) και κατά συνέπεια βελτίωση
   δεν αναμένεται.
4.Έχουν ξεχειλώσει και τα νεύρα των συνδρομητών επίσης.

Μα χάνει το συγχρονισμό του τελικά ο δρομολογητής μας γι' αυτό και τον επανεκκινούμε.Αυτό δε λέγεται
διόρθωση κατ 'εμέ(ας μη χαρακτηρίσω καλύτερα).Εκτός αν εννοούμε διόρθωση την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία
για κάποιου απροσδιορίστου διαστήματος του ρούτερ και μετά κάνουμε restart.

----------


## SnakeMJK

Λοιπόν... netgear συνέχεια... Με το DG834 δεν έχω τα εκατομύρια errors που έχει το πιρέλι. Παρόλα αυτά ανά σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα γίνεται disconnect (προσοχή, όχι απλά χαμηλή ταχύτητα, αλλά κανονικό disconnect). Οπότε σήμερα επέστρεψα στο πιρέλι πάλι. Σήμερα το πιρέλι έχει χρειαστεί μόνο μία φορά restart... Φτου φτου μην το ματιάσω... Βέβαια τα errors είναι 240 μύρια αυτή τη στιγμή και νιώθω ότι το μπούκωμα πλησιάζει... Τέλος, παρατήρησα ότι στο surfing κολλάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα η σύνδεση, ενώ αν το αφήσεις με τορρεντ, μπορεί να βγάλει και όλη τη μέρα.

----------


## Avesael

Τα λάθη είναι στα 2595...
Αν λάβω υπόψιν τα χθεσινά εκατομμύρια και ότι από χθες (25/12) στις 20:15 εώς τώρα δεν έχω "μπούκωμα" , φαίνεται ότι στα DSLAM γίνεται της ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΑΣ...
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, Η ΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ! 
Απάντούν ότι απλά ΜΠΟΥΚΩΣΑΝ ΤΑ DSLAM και ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ!

----------


## Gordito

Πως σας φαινομαι 1 ωρα μετα το ρισταρτ;

----------


## Avesael

Πολλά...  :Mad: 

Είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που συμβαίνει...Να μη δίνουν σημασία σε ένα τόσο σημαντικό πρόβλημα...

----------


## Gordito

Και ναταν μονο αυτο..... στο 1,8 συγχρονιζω.....
Αλλα προσπαθω να μην βριζω και να ειμαι καλο παιδι. Καποια μερα θα ξεσπασω ομως που θα παει..... 
(Ή θα αλλαξω σπιτι)

----------


## Avesael

ή ISP...

----------


## mortal_kombat

Φιλε ultra για ακομα μια φορα σε βλεπω απογοητευμενο...εγω εχω κανει ηδη αιτηση σε αλλο isp εδω και 2 μηνες και ακομα τιποτα,κατι μου λεει πως αν δεν ληξει το συμβολαιο μας δεν θα φυγουμε ποτε απο την on...

----------


## giannhs1984

> Και ναταν μονο αυτο..... στο 1,8 συγχρονιζω.....
> Αλλα προσπαθω να μην βριζω και να ειμαι καλο παιδι. Καποια μερα θα ξεσπασω ομως που θα παει..... 
> (Ή θα αλλαξω σπιτι)


πρεπει να εχεις πολυ υπομονη φιλε μου.. :Thinking: 
δυστηχως σε αυτη την χωρα δεν εχουμε μαθει οτι σαν καταναλωτες εχουμε ολο το δικιο με το μερος μας.. πρεπει με το παραμικρο να αρχισουμε τα εξωδικα

----------


## atheos71

To ίδιο έργο συνεχώς!Μπούκωμα , ρηστάρτ , ξεμπούκωμα και πάλι απ'την αρχή...
Μήπως για να δοθεί λύση δε χρειάζεται απλώς ομαδική καταγγελία αλλά αποχώρηση;
Και μάλιστα συνοδευόμενη με αρνητικότητα και αποτροπή.
Αν δε θέλει να κρατήσει τον όγκο πελατών της -τα λεφτά τους τα θέλει- ,ας το πει -λέμε τώρα- να
αποχωρήσουμε... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## oxygen

Παραμονή Χριστουγέννων, έχοντας ντερλικωσει ( :Razz: ) κάποια στιγμή άνοιξα το pc και διαπίστωσα ότι σερνόταν η σύνδεση. Μετά από καμια ώρα πάπαλαααα....

Μέχρι εκείνη τη μέρα ο μέσος όρος συγχρονισμού στο pirelli ήταν περίπου 900kbps up και 8900kbps down με noise margin 5-8db και upstream kai downstream (δηλαδή σχεδόν οριακά απεύφεγα τις αποσυνδέσεις).

Μετα από 3 μέρες πάρε-δώσε στο τηλέφωνο και αφού δοκιμάστηκαν τα πάντα, σήμερα το απόγευμα κάποια στιγμή άναψε το μαγικο λαμπάκι του online με στατιστικά γραμμής σαν αυτά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.

Σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικό το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι για κάποιο λόγο ο δικός τους server αδυνατούσε να επικοινωνήσει με το pirelli μου και δε μου έδεινε ip. Σήμερα το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι μου έδινε ip αλλά "προσωρινο" (που αρχίζει με 10.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ). Αυτή την ώρα η γραμμή είναι πλέον interleaved, το download στα 5980kpbs( :Mad: ), το upload στα 512kbps ενώ το noise margin ανέβηκε στα 17-11db.

Είναι προφανές ότι προκειμένου να γίνει σύνδεση, ρίξανε πολύ το download/upload ώστε ανέβηκε το noise margin.

Πιθανολογώ ότι το Fast Path CRC Error 760064 στο Far End είναι απλά η ένδειξη του για πιό λόγο η σύνδεση έγινε interleaved (το interleaved path έχει 0 λάθη).

Η περιοχή μου είναι το Μαρούσι όπου ήξερα ότι προ 1-2 εβδομάδων είχαν στείλει SMS για κάτι έργα....

Το ότι δώθηκε τέτοια λύση σε εταιρική σύνδεση (on office) για μένα δείχνει ότι αφενώς ξέρουν το πρόβλημα, αφετέρου ΔΕΝ το έχουν λύσει ικανοποιητικά οπότε "παίζουν" με τις ρυθμίσεις μέχρι να παίξει κουτσά-στραβά.

PS: O τίτλος του νήματος πρέπει να γίνει "..... διορθωνεται ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ με restart". Αφού το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται πάλι τότε στην ουσία δεν έχει δωθεί λύση.

----------


## atheos71

> Παραμονή Χριστουγέννων, έχοντας ντερλικωσει () κάποια στιγμή άνοιξα το pc και διαπίστωσα ότι σερνόταν η σύνδεση. Μετά από καμια ώρα πάπαλαααα....
> 
> Γενικά σέρνεται...
> 
> Μέχρι εκείνη τη μέρα ο μέσος όρος συγχρονισμού στο pirelli ήταν περίπου 900kbps up και 8900kbps down με noise margin 5-8db και upstream kai downstream (δηλαδή σχεδόν οριακά απεύφεγα τις αποσυνδέσεις).
> 
> Καλά από νούμερα ...χορτάσαμε
> 
> Μετα από 3 μέρες πάρε-δώσε στο τηλέφωνο και αφού δοκιμάστηκαν τα πάντα, σήμερα το απόγευμα κάποια στιγμή άναψε το μαγικο λαμπάκι του online με στατιστικά γραμμής σαν αυτά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.
> ...


Με κοκκινάκι οι απαντήσεις :Whistle:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Πάντως στη δική μου περίπτωση το πρόβλημα επιδεινώνεται...θα ζητήσω να με κλειδώσουν πάλι στα 10 μήπως δω βελτίωση...μια φορά την ημέρα δεν ήταν πρόβλημα αλλά 4-5 αρχίζει και χαλάει η σούπα...κρίμα και είχα ξεκινήσει πολύ καλά...

----------


## g_noe

> Φιλε ultra για ακομα μια φορα σε βλεπω απογοητευμενο...εγω εχω κανει ηδη αιτηση σε αλλο isp εδω και 2 μηνες και ακομα τιποτα,κατι μου λεει πως αν δεν ληξει το συμβολαιο μας δεν θα φυγουμε ποτε απο την on...


Εγώ άντεξα 3 βδομάδες στην off ... και γύρισα στη μαμά ΟΤΕ με κολοτούμπες.
Εάν δεν πας από εκεί δεν κάνεις δουλειά.
Τα μισά λεφτά από τις διαφημίσεις, αν δίνανε σε εξοπλισμούς και προσωπικό ... τα πράγματα θα ήταν καλύτερα.

Το αστείο είναι ότι με πήρε το απόγευμα γείτονας, από κινητό, γιατί λέει δεν έχει 4 μέρες τηλέφωνο.
Τα παιδιά του έκαναν αίτηση σε μια άλλη εταιρία ... μου είπε.
Όταν τον ρώτησα, μήπως είναι η off, με ρώτησε πως το ήξερα. :Thumb down: 
για πολύ κλοτσίδι...

----------


## Rebel Scum

Λοιπόν: Αφού μίλησα με τεχνικό της ΟΝ, έγιναν οι εξής δυο κινήσεις.

1) Μείωση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού από τα 12 στα 10
2)Επανεγκατάσταση του firmware στο Pirelli (πληροφοριακά από την αρχή του χρόνου έρχεται καινούργια έκδοση)

Το πρώτο είχε το λογικό αποτέλεσμα να ανέβει το SNR 3-4 μονάδες.
ΤΟ δεύτερο είχε ένα "περίεργο" αποτέλεσμα το οποίο πραθέτω σε περίπτωση που οι πιο γνώστες του θέματος βγάλουν κάποια άκρη.

Πριν σε εμένα τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction ανέβαιναν σε δισεκατομύρια και το Interleaved Path CRC Error σε κάποιες χιλιάδες μέσα σε μερικές ώρες μέχρι που κόλλαγε. (άσχετα αν ήμουν σε fast path ή interleaved και πάντα στο far end indicator)

Τώρα ανεβαίνουν μόνο τα Fast Path CRC Error(far end) και σε μια περίπτωση ανέβηκε το Fast Path HEC Error(near end).
Η διαφορά είναι πως όταν είμαι σε fast path το πρόβλημα του κολλήματος παραμένει (τότε είναι πυ εμφανίζεται το Fast Path HEC Error) και τα Fast Path CRC Error ανεβαίνουν στις εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέσα σε λίγο ενώ όταν είμαι σε interleaved δεν βλέπω κόλλημα και τα λάθη έχουν ανέβει μέχρι τις 4 χιλιάδες σε 16 ώρες.

Αυτά :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

....*Interleaved Path FEC Correction* _146.521.467_
*Interleaved Path CRC Error* _26141_

...στο Far End Indicator μετά από 3 ημέρες χωρίς επανεκκίνηση...

----------


## oxygen

Εμένα κάνει νεα κόλπα πιο ωραία:

Ενω με έχει συγχρονίσει στα 9mbps από τότε που άρχισε το βιολί με interleaved/errors που αυξανουν οι ταχύτητα στο download ξεκινά από το 100kb στη καλύτερη περιπτωση και πέφτει σε 4-5κβ σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα... Παραδόξως το browsing είναι αργό αλλά όχι όσο θα περιμένα. Τα downloads όμως από οποιαδήποτε πηγή http/ftp είναι επιπέδου dialup.

Ο τεχνικός μάλιστα επέμενε ότι με έβαλε σε fast path κι όμως εγώ το έβλεπα στο pirelli να είναι interleaved. Σε ερώτηση μου μήπως η όλη συμπεριφορά οφείλεται σε αλλαγές που κάνανε στα DSLAM μου είπε ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν τέτοια ενημέρωση από πουθενά και ότι την επιλογή του προφιλ την κάνουν αυτοί. 

Τα FAR end errors γενικά - μου είπε - δεν οφείλονται σίγουρα στο router αλλά είτε στο τοπικό βρόγχο είτε στο DSLAM (είτε ανάμεσα). Πάντως έμεσα άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι κάτι μπορεί να παίζει στο DSLAM με δεδομένο ότι πέρα από τα λάθη υπάρχει και το interleaved/fast πρόβλημα στην εξίσωση.

----------


## atheos71

> Τα FAR end errors γενικά - μου είπε - δεν οφείλονται σίγουρα στο router αλλά είτε στο τοπικό βρόγχο είτε στο DSLAM (είτε ανάμεσα). Πάντως έμεσα άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι κάτι μπορεί να παίζει στο DSLAM με δεδομένο ότι πέρα από τα λάθη υπάρχει και το interleaved/fast πρόβλημα στην εξίσωση.


Eπιτέλους!(Λες και έφταιγε το pirelli τόσο καιρό).Εννοείται ότι στους κόμβους είναι τα προβλήματα...

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, 

Παραθέτω τα παρακάτω που δείχνουν την κατάσταση μετά το τελευταίο restart...
Τα εκατομμύρια λάθη που εμφανίστηκαν ξαφνικά την ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων, και είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα για πρώτη φορά να κάνω restart λόγω μηδενικής ταχύτητας, μάλλον ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός ή κάποιος "καλικάντζαρος" εκείνη την ώρα σκάλιζε κάτι στο DSLAM...

*Router Reboot and Starting @ 25/12/2007 20:15

2567 crc errors - 00:18 @ 27/12/2007

2864 crc errors - 11:09 @ 27/12/2007

5464 crc errors - 13:16 @ 29/12/2007

6818 crc errors - 15:45 @ 30/12/2007

Στο Far End Indicator και κλείδωμα σε Fast Path...
*

*Edit:*  Σε όλα τα άλλα ο αριθμός είναι 0 (μηδέν)

----------


## oxygen

Οποιος έχει πρόβλημα παρόμοιο με τον ilpara ας δοκιμάσει να ζητήσει να του κλείσουν τη γραμμή εντελώς στο DSLAM για κανά 5λεπτο (κάτι σαν hard reset αλλά αντί για το ρούτερ να γίνει στην άλλη άκρη) και όταν ανοίξει πάλι ας μας πεί τα αποτελέσματα.

Οι υποψίες μου ότι κάτι έγινε/γίνεται στα DSLAM αυξάνονται ...

----------


## atheos71

Έχω να κάνω επανεκκίνηση στο πιρέλλι 4 μέρες τώρα...
Ο "καλικάντζαρος" σκάλιζε και πριν απ'τις γιορτές.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι με το νέο χρόνο θα βρει σπίτι και
θα κάτσει επιτέλους στ ' αβγά του...

----------


## Avesael

> Οποιος έχει πρόβλημα παρόμοιο με τον ilpara ας δοκιμάσει να ζητήσει να του κλείσουν τη γραμμή εντελώς στο DSLAM για κανά 5λεπτο (κάτι σαν hard reset αλλά αντί για το ρούτερ να γίνει στην άλλη άκρη) και όταν ανοίξει πάλι ας μας πεί τα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Οι υποψίες μου ότι κάτι έγινε/γίνεται στα DSLAM αυξάνονται ...


Είναι *1000%* πρόβλημα στα DSLAM των κατά τόπους Α/Κ....

----------


## atheos71

Γεγονός είναι ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα βελτίωση -ειδικά στους αποσυγχρονισμούς- τον τελευταίο καιρό.
Μία αποσύνδεση στις επτά μέρες είναι πραγματικό ρεκόρ για μένα(είχα 3-4/μέρα).

----------


## oxygen

Σε μένα το πρόβλημα με τα λάθη παραμένει και μετά το hard reset που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο post, όμως οι ταχύτητες πλησιάζουν στα επίπεδα των mbit του συγχρονισμού μου. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή με τα ~0.1-1mbit που είχα από τις τελευταίες 5-6 ημέρες.

Αν γενικά το reset στα DSLAM έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τόσο διαφορετική συμπεριφορά, αυτό κάτι λέει (για μένα). Αν το δοκιμάσουν και άλλοι τότε θα "φωνάζει" από μακριά ότι πρέπει η ΟΝ να κάνει κάτι στα DSLAM για όλους (ίσως ένα μαζικό reset?).

PS: Πριν κάποια χρόνια όταν πρωτοέβαλα DSL στον ΟΤΕ είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα και βάζοντας μέσο και πολλή κλάψα, κάποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ είχε κάνει reset στο DSLAM (κάτι που όπως έλεγε τότε προκαλεί reset σε όλες τις γραμμές που "κάθονταν" στην ίδια "καρτέλα" του DSLAM - αν θυμάμαι ήταν 16 γραμμές μαζί). Αν και τέτοιου τύπου reset δεν είναι δόκιμο (δεν το κάνουν εύκολα από ότι έχω καταλάβει) ίσως να είναι η μόνη λύση αφού δεν κοιτάνε να έχουν τον εξοπλισμό τους σε σωστή κατάσταση.

----------


## atheos71

> Αν γενικά το reset στα DSLAM έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τόσο διαφορετική συμπεριφορά, αυτό κάτι λέει (για μένα). Αν το δοκιμάσουν και άλλοι τότε θα "φωνάζει" από μακριά ότι πρέπει η ΟΝ να κάνει κάτι στα DSLAM για όλους (ίσως ένα μαζικό reset?).


Μη βάζεις ιδέες ...και κρεμάσουν όλα!

----------


## Avesael

Ας μην κάνουμε τέτοιου είδους ευχές, γιατί μετά θα καταριόμαστε την ώρα και τη στιγμή!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## atheos71

Έφτασα αισίως 4 και 1/4 μέρες χωρίς restart!Δώρο ημερών ή τυχαίο γεγονός είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Πάντως σε εμένα η κατάσταση όλο και χειροτερεύει...κάθε λίγο restart...

Μου φαίνεται πως αν συνεχιστεί θα αρχίσω τις καταγγελίες κτλ...και πάλι κρίμα...

----------


## atheos71

Πόσες αποσυνδέσεις έχεις κατά μέσο όρο την ημέρα;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Πόσες αποσυνδέσεις έχεις κατά μέσο όρο την ημέρα;


Αποσύνδεση με την έννοια να σβήνει το ADSL led ή το Interner καμία...για το κόλλημα τουλάχιστον 10 υπολογίζω μια και δεν είμαι όλη μέρα σπίτι...και το κακό άρχισε κυρίως από όταν έγινε η υποτιθέμενη αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM της Νέας Σμύρνης...

----------


## atheos71

To δοκίμασες όταν βλέπεις κολλήματα να το αφήσεις μήπως δε χρειαστεί restart κι επανέλθει;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> To δοκίμασες όταν βλέπεις κολλήματα να το αφήσεις μήπως δε χρειαστεί restart κι επανέλθει;


Ναι το λιγότερο 30 λεπτά...αλλά και να επνανέλθει σε τόση ώρα το ίδιο κάνει...

Πάντως οι τεχνικοί που έχουν λίγο πολύ δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται...

----------


## atheos71

Aποσύνδεση είναι ουσιαστικά.Και υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχει πληθώρα λαθών.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Φυσικά πολλά λάθη...πραθέτω προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου για περισσότερες επεξηγήσεις... 





> Λοιπόν: Αφού μίλησα με τεχνικό της ΟΝ, έγιναν οι εξής δυο κινήσεις.
> 
> 1) Μείωση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού από τα 12 στα 10
> 2)Επανεγκατάσταση του firmware στο Pirelli (πληροφοριακά από την αρχή του χρόνου έρχεται καινούργια έκδοση)
> 
> Το πρώτο είχε το λογικό αποτέλεσμα να ανέβει το SNR 3-4 μονάδες.
> ΤΟ δεύτερο είχε ένα "περίεργο" αποτέλεσμα το οποίο πραθέτω σε περίπτωση που οι πιο γνώστες του θέματος βγάλουν κάποια άκρη.
> 
> Πριν σε εμένα τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction ανέβαιναν σε δισεκατομύρια και το Interleaved Path CRC Error σε κάποιες χιλιάδες μέσα σε μερικές ώρες μέχρι που κόλλαγε. (άσχετα αν ήμουν σε fast path ή interleaved και πάντα στο far end indicator)
> ...


αυτό στο τέλος για καλύτερη συμπεριφορά σε interleaved mode ήταν μάλλον τυχάιο...και αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η άνοδος των λαθών είναι απότομη...

----------


## MarioF1

Παιδιά είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ομως από σήμερα θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξανακάνω restart στο μόντεμ. Επικοινώνησα το πρωί με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε πως θα κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για να κλειδώσει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα. Τώρα είναι στα 10862/955 σε Interleaved Path και πάει σφαίρα, πιο γρήγορα από κάθε άλλη φορά... Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει στο ίδιο τέμπο!!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Παιδιά είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ομως από σήμερα θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξανακάνω restart στο μόντεμ. Επικοινώνησα το πρωί με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε πως θα κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για να κλειδώσει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα. Τώρα είναι στα 10862/955 σε Interleaved Path και πάει σφαίρα, πιο γρήγορα από κάθε άλλη φορά... Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει στο ίδιο τέμπο!!


Φίλε μου ελπίζω να σου διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα αλλά σε μένα η μείωση της ταχύτητας δεν άλλαξε κάτι..από άυριο θα την ανεβάσουν πάλι μετά από τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα...

----------


## MarioF1

Μόλις έκανα restart... Πάλι αποσυγχρονίστηκε.  :Mad:  

Πρέπει να ξυπνήσω τα χαράματα πάλι για να πετύχω τεχνικό. Επίσης, επανέξετάζω το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής φορέα...

----------


## ilpara

ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ
*Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:*
Η ταχύτητα φθίνει σταδιακά (εντός 1-2 ωρών) ή απότομα και γίνεται πολύ χαμηλή ή μηδενική.Προσοχή ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, δηλ το λαμπάκι online αναβοσβήνει κανονικά και η σελίδα του pirelli δείχνει κανονικά ip κλπ. δηλαδή ΔΕΝ είναι "κλασσική αποσύνδεση".Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (συνήθως βράδυ), στους περισσότερους 1 φορά την ημέρα, σε ορισμένους ποιο συχνά, σε μοτίβο μη σταθερό (δηλ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί 2-3 φορές μια ημέρα, και καμμία την επόμενη).Τα λάθη στο far end αυξάνονται πολύ.Με restart router είτε από διακοπτάκι είτε από 192.168.1.1 διορθώνεται άμεσα.
*Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ οφείλεται σε:*
Στο pirelli (έχω δοκιμάσει 2)Στο πως "έκατσε" το firmware (έχω δοκιμάσει επανεγκατάσταση από τεχνικό ON)Στη ποιότητα της γραμμής (τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ όταν ζητήθηκε "εξυγίανση" και τεχνικός της ΟΝ που τη μέτρησε την βρήκαν και οι δύο ΟΚ)Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έχω δοκιμάσει και με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα).Στον Η/Υ σας ή στο videobox (έχω δοκιμάσει με μόνο το ένα επάνω στο router).Στο filter, στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σας κλπ. (έχω δοκιμάσει έως και χωρίς τηλέφωνα)Στο upnp, στο wireless, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο παρόμοιο (τα έχω δοκιμάσει)
*Το πρόβλημα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ οφείλεται σε:*
Στο DSLAM (MSAN κατά ΟΝ) (είτε στη κάρτα, είτε στο firmware, είτε στις ρυθμίσεις)Στο firmware του pirelli (ίσως χρειάζεται νέα έκδοση)Στο υπερφόρτωμα των DSLAMs με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών από όσο αντέχουν.Στο τυποποιημένο προφίλ χρήστη (με διαφορετικά προφίλ το πρόβλημα εμφανιζόταν με διαφορετική συχνότητα, π.χ. με Χ προφίλ σε FAST εμφανιζόταν κάθε 10 λεπτά, με Υ σε FAST δεν το είχα για 48 ώρες, με Ζ σε INTERLEAVED εμφανιζόταν1 φορά ημερησίως κλπ) -Να ρωτάτε τον τεχνικό ποιο είναι το ακριβές προφίλ που είστε ρυθμισμένοι.
Τα λάθη στο far end είναι το αποτέλεσμα και όχι το αίτιο του προβλήματος.
Σε άλλο πάροχο έχει παρατηρηθεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα?
Υπάρχει χρήστης σήμερα της ΟΝ που έχει το πρόβλημα ενώ παλαιότερα σε ανάλογη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με άλλο πάροχο δεν το είχε?

*Παρατήρησεις:*
Όποιος έχει κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις κατά τις οποίες χάνει συγχρονισμό, για να διορθώσει αυτό το πρόβλημα κάνει restart router με παράπλευρη συνέπεια λόγω της επανεκίνησης να μην εφανίζεται το πρόβλημα της Χαμηλής ή Μηδενικής Ταχύτητας που συζητάμε, ακόμη και αν είναι υπαρκτό.Μόνο το πρόβλημα των κλασσικών αποσυνδέσεων διορθώνεται μόνιμα με κλείδωμα του router σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, όποιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ το προτείνει σαν λύση στο υπό συζήτηση πρόβλημα απλώς είναι άσχετος....

Η ΟΝ δεν έχει αναθέσει σε τεχνικούς της να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το εν λόγω πρόβλημα, προφανώς διότι απαιτεί χρόνο και κόπο η επιλυσή του και προς το παρόν προτιμάει να διαθέτει τους τεχνικούς για να βάζουν νέους χρήστες... Γενικά αν κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν διορθώνεται με την ασπιρίνη "αλλάζω προφίλ χρήστη - ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού" τότε η ΟΝ ουδεμία άλλη προσπάθεια κάνει για επίλυση του όποιου προβλήματος. Προς το παρόν δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε καν το αίτιο του προβλήματος, πόσο μάλλον τη λύση... Έχω προτείνει να μπουν να εξετάσουν τι πάει στραβά τη στιγμή που συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα (να τους ειδοποιήσω), μόνο έτσι ίσως εντοπίσουν το αίτιο, αλλά αρνούνται να μπουν στον κόπο ή να δώσουν τηλ τεχνικού. 
Η μόνη διέξοδος είναι να δηλώνουμε το πρόβλημα ξεκάθαρα (στο www.ontelecoms.com) και με επιμονή (κάθε 15-30 ημέρες) ώστε να πειστούν ότι οι χρήστες δυσανασχετούν τόσο που πρέπει να ασχοληθούν!

Παρακαλώ να γράφετε στο νήμα μόνο όταν έχετε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα και χρήσιμο να πείτε, αφού έχετε διαβάσει τι έχει γραφεί, αφού έχετε κάνει δοκιμή 3-4 ημερών, γιατί έχει ξεχειλώσει και δύσκολα διαβάζεται -μπορεί κάποιος να καθαρίσει το 90% των μη χρήσιμων μηνυμάτων ώστε το νήμα να διαβάζεται?

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ
> *Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:*
> Η ταχύτητα φθίνει σταδιακά (εντός 1-2 ωρών) ή απότομα και γίνεται πολύ χαμηλή ή μηδενική.Προσοχή ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, δηλ το λαμπάκι online αναβοσβήνει κανονικά και η σελίδα του pirelli δείχνει κανονικά ip κλπ. δηλαδή ΔΕΝ είναι "κλασσική αποσύνδεση".Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (συνήθως βράδυ), στους περισσότερους 1 φορά την ημέρα, σε ορισμένους ποιο συχνά, σε μοτίβο μη σταθερό (δηλ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί 2-3 φορές μια ημέρα, και καμμία την επόμενη).Τα λάθη στο far end αυξάνονται πολύ.Με restart router είτε από διακοπτάκι είτε από 192.168.1.1 διορθώνεται άμεσα.
> *Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ οφείλεται σε:*
> Στο pirelli (έχω δοκιμάσει 2)Στο πως "έκατσε" το firmware (έχω δοκιμάσει επανεγκατάσταση από τεχνικό ON)Στη ποιότητα της γραμμής (τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ όταν ζητήθηκε "εξυγίανση" και τεχνικός της ΟΝ που τη μέτρησε την βρήκαν και οι δύο ΟΚ)Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έχω δοκιμάσει και με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα).Στον Η/Υ σας ή στο videobox (έχω δοκιμάσει με μόνο το ένα επάνω στο router).Στο filter, στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σας κλπ. (έχω δοκιμάσει έως και χωρίς τηλέφωνα)Στο upnp, στο wireless, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο παρόμοιο (τα έχω δοκιμάσει)
> *Το πρόβλημα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ οφείλεται σε:*
> Στο DSLAM (MSAN κατά ΟΝ) (είτε στη κάρτα, είτε στο firmware, είτε στις ρυθμίσεις)Στο firmware του pirelli (ίσως χρειάζεται νέα έκδοση)Στο υπερφόρτωμα των DSLAMs με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών από όσο αντέχουν.Στο τυποποιημένο προφίλ χρήστη (με διαφορετικά προφίλ το πρόβλημα εμφανιζόταν με διαφορετική συχνότητα, π.χ. με Χ προφίλ σε FAST εμφανιζόταν κάθε 10 λεπτά, με Υ σε FAST δεν το είχα για 48 ώρες, με Ζ σε INTERLEAVED εμφανιζόταν1 φορά ημερησίως κλπ) -Να ρωτάτε τον τεχνικό ποιο είναι το ακριβές προφίλ που είστε ρυθμισμένοι.
> Τα λάθη στο far end είναι το αποτέλεσμα και όχι το αίτιο του προβλήματος.
> Σε άλλο πάροχο έχει παρατηρηθεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα?
> ...



Πρώτα από όλα να σε συγχαρώ για τη βοήθειά σου στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα...

Σαν μια ιδέα θα έλεγα όσοι έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα να κρατάμε ένα δικό μας log με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μας : Συγχρονισμό, SNR, Atttenuation σαν βάση και στη συνέχεια το link type, τα errors(αριθμό και τύπο), τη συχνότητα των κολλημάτων (κατά προτίμηση τις ώρες της ημέρας).

Γνωρίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να γίνει και ότι θα έχουμε ελλείψεις στο δείγμα (δεν μπρούμε να είμαστε πάνω στο PC όλη μέρα) αλλά όποιος έχει την όρεξη να το κάνει ενδεχομένως να δούμε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο με τα συνολικά στοιχεία.

----------


## oxygen

Τελικά το reset στο DSLAM έκανε μια τρύπα στο νερό  :Evil: 

Δυστυχώς ο ρυθμός αύξησης των λαθών έσπασε κάθε ρεκόρ με 140εκατομύρρια από χτες το βράδυ μέχρι πριν λίγο με ανοιχτό το pc μόνο για 2 ώρες περίπου και χωρίς άλλο activity.

Θα έλεγα ότι η το πρόβλημα στα DSLAM προκαλεί τα λάθη και τα λάθη προκαλούν τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα που φθίνει (αφού όσο πιο πολλά τα λάθη τόσο πιο πολλή και η καθυστέρηση).

Υπάρχουν 2 σημεία ακλόνητα ως τώρα:

1. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε μετά τον τελευταίο κύκλο αναβαθμίσεων/έργων που περιοδικά έκανε η ΟΝ σε διάφορες περιοχές απο τα μέσα Νοέμβρη και μετά. 

Ενδεικτικά από το site της ΟΝ:

8/12/2007

 Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης στις περιοχές Νέα Σμύρνη, Αλυσίδα, Άγιος Γεώργιος, Χολαργός, Αιγάλεω, Νέος Κόσμος, ενδέχεται να περουσιαστεί διακοπή των υπηρεσιών μας μεταξύ 01:00 και 06:00.

07/12/2007

 Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης στο δίκτυό μας, ενδέχεται να περουσιαστεί διακοπή των υπηρεσιών μας μεταξύ 03:00 και 03:30.

30/11/2007

 Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης στην περιοχή Χαλάνδρι2 και Μαρούσι1, όλες οι υπηρεσίες αναμένεται να διακοπούν μεταξύ 01:00 και 03:00 στις παραπάνω περιοχές.

Αμέσως, αμέσως και εγώ και ο φίλος Rebel είμαστε στις περιοχές αυτές.


2. Με δεδομένη την εμπειρία από "πιτάρισμα" DSLAM η κακές ταχύτητες θα μπορούσαν να δικαιολογηθούν. Οι γρήγορες που φθίνουν με εκθετικό σχεδόν ρυθμό δε νομίζω.

Έχω την υποψία οτι σε αυτές τις αναβαθμίσεις κάτι δε πήγε καλά ...

----------


## atheos71

914.977.956   Interleaved Path FEC Correction
Ανέφερες λάθη

...εκτός αν έλεγες γι αυτά
91187   Interleaved Path CRC Error

(Far End Indicator και τα δύο)

94.322.506   Received Cells


Στο DSLAM (MSAN κατά ΟΝ) (είτε στη κάρτα, είτε στο firmware, είτε στις ρυθμίσεις) 
Στο υπερφόρτωμα των DSLAMs με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών από όσο αντέχουν.
Στο firmware του pirelli (ίσως χρειάζεται νέα έκδοση) 

Κατά σειρά προσωπικής εκτίμησης(από ilpara)
To τέταρτο δεν το γνωρίζω.
Το DSLAM ,κατά τη γνώμη μου,ενέχεται για το πρόβλημα.

----------


## oxygen

> 914.977.956   Interleaved Path FEC Correction
> Ανέφερες λάθη
> 
> ...εκτός αν έλεγες γι αυτά
> 91187   Interleaved Path CRC Error
> 
> (Far End Indicator και τα δύο)
> 
> 94.322.506   Received Cells
> ...


Α καλός είσαι και συ... μια ομορφιά! (σε λίγο δε θα χωράει ο πίνακας το νούμερο με τα λάθη!)

Το υπερφόρτωμα δε μου φαίνεται λογικό από μόνο του γιατί θά πρεπε από την αρχή να έχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα.  Από την άλλη το firmware του pirelli θα είχε νόημα μόνο αν οι αλλαγές που κάνανε στα DSLAM είναι ασύμβατες με το τρέχον firmware, άρα πάλι στο 1ο ερχόμαστε, σε αυτό που κάνανε στα DSLAM (αυτό το MSAN δε το μπορώ, μου θυμίζει "τα μασάν"... γκρρρρ).

----------


## atheos71

> Α καλός είσαι και συ... μια ομορφιά! (σε λίγο δε θα χωράει ο πίνακας το νούμερο με τα λάθη!)
> 
> Το υπερφόρτωμα δε μου φαίνεται λογικό από μόνο του γιατί θά πρεπε από την αρχή να έχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα.  Από την άλλη το firmware του pirelli θα είχε νόημα μόνο αν οι αλλαγές που κάνανε στα DSLAM είναι ασύμβατες με το τρέχον firmware, άρα πάλι στο 1ο ερχόμαστε, σε αυτό που κάνανε στα DSLAM (αυτό το MSAN δε το μπορώ, μου θυμίζει "τα μασάν"... γκρρρρ).


...ναι μεν αλλά...
5 μέρες και 5 ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα αποσυγχρονισμού η επανεκκίνησης :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ...ναι μεν αλλά...
> 5 μέρες και 5 ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα αποσυγχρονισμού η επανεκκίνησης


atheos για να καταλάβω έχεις το πρόβλημα με το "κόλλημα" όπως το περιγράφει o ilpara ή χάνει συγχρονισμό (δηλαδή αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι του ADSL)?

----------


## oxygen

> ...ναι μεν αλλά...
> 5 μέρες και 5 ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα αποσυγχρονισμού η επανεκκίνησης


Ναι αλλά το θέμα είναι με τη ταχύτητα. Και γώ αν το αφήσω ανοιχτό για ένα μήνα συγχρονισμένο θα είναι αλλά τις 29 τελευταίες μέρες θα είναι με ταχύτητες 1-2kpbs. Οι ταχύτητες που πιάνεις είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα τις 5 μέρες αυτές?

----------


## atheos71

To "κόλλημα" ήταν έντονο πριν την τελευταία εβδομάδα(όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα πριν).
Αν σταθεροποιηθεί η τωρινή κατάσταση(όχι αποσυνδέσεις) ,κάτι θα φανεί ότι κινείται στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Τα λάθη ίσως να μην ανταποκρίνονται και στην πραγματική εικόνα(δεν το γνωρίζω)...
Ο συγχρονισμός δε χάνεται όταν επέλθει "κόλλημα";

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 25 Seconds later........




> Ναι αλλά το θέμα είναι με τη ταχύτητα. Και γώ αν το αφήσω ανοιχτό για ένα μήνα συγχρονισμένο θα είναι αλλά τις 29 τελευταίες μέρες θα είναι με ταχύτητες 1-2kpbs. Οι ταχύτητες που πιάνεις είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα τις 5 μέρες αυτές?


...με την ίδια ακριβώς ταχύτητα όλες τις μέρες και ώρες.

----------


## oxygen

> To "κόλλημα" ήταν έντονο πριν την τελευταία εβδομάδα(όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα πριν).
> Αν σταθεροποιηθεί η τωρινή κατάσταση(όχι αποσυνδέσεις) ,κάτι θα φανεί ότι κινείται στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
> Τα λάθη ίσως να μην ανταποκρίνονται και στην πραγματική εικόνα(δεν το γνωρίζω)...
> Ο συγχρονισμός δε χάνεται όταν επέλθει "κόλλημα";


Σε μένα τουλάχιστον γίνεται ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφει ο τίτλος του thread. Δεν αποσυγχρονίζεται αλλά πρακτικά κάποια στιγμή σταματάνε να ανοίγουνε ακόμα και απλές σελίδες στο web, δηλαδή η ταχύτητα σχεδόν μηδενίζεται. 
Μετά κλείνω/ανοιγω το ρεύμα και φτου κι από την αρχή με καλή ταχύτητα που πέφτει, πέφτει για να μηδενιστεί και πάλι κ.ο.κ.

Εκτος πια κι αν το πιρέλλι με δείχνει συγχρονισμένο από λάθος (δηλαδή να έχει μπουκώσει το πιρέλλι για τον χ/ψ λόγο και να κρατάει αναμένα τα ADSL/online ενώ θα έπρεπε να τα έχει σβηστά). Αυτό το τελευταίο, ομολογώ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί σα πιθανότητα. Λες τελικά να χάνω συγχρονισμό και να μην το βλέπω καν?

----------


## atheos71

> Λες τελικά να χάνω συγχρονισμό και να μην το βλέπω καν?


...μήπως;Όχι ,βέβαια,λόγω του ότι δε βλέπεις...

----------


## oxygen

> ...μήπως;Όχι ,βέβαια,λόγω του ότι δε βλέπεις...


Αν πάντως παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο τότε ίσως ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι λάθος και μιλάμε για άλλο πρόβλημα. Είναι όμως και λίγο τραβηγμένο να μου δείχνει στις καρτέλλες του το πιρέλλι ότι είμαι συγχρονισμένος, με ταχύτητες, ip, snr, att κλπ σα να να μη τρέχει κάστανο.

Δυστυχώς ένα linksys που έχω αρνείται εδώ και 1 βδομάδα να κρατήσει συγχρονισμό πανω από 1-2 λεπτά ώστα να διασταυρώσω 2-3 πράγματα (με το linksys ήμουν εδώ και 6 μήνες χωρίς πρόβλημα μέχρι που άρχισε αυτό το τροπάριο).

Μήπως κάνανε καμια κομπινούλα στα DSLAM ώστε να παίζει μόνο το πιρέλλι και πάνω στην αγωνία να είναι αποτελεσματικοί σαμποτάρανε και το πιρέλλι κατά λάθος? (το ξέρω, βλέπω φαντάσματα).

Ουφ... πάω για τα προεόρτια του 2008  :Smile: 

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία, λίγα λάθη και πολλά mbit!

----------


## Rebel Scum

Καλά οι άνθρωποι είναι για γέλια...τους πήρα να ξαναανεβάσουν το συγχρονισμό στα 12 αφού δεν λυθηκε τίποτα στα 10 και η απάντηση είναι πως *"δεν το κάνουμε γιατί δεν θα πάιζει το internet!!!"*

Και όταν τους είπα πως έπαιζε πριν 2 μέρες δεν ήξερε τι να πει παρά με έβαζε στην αναμονή για να ρωτήσει όποιον στο δ***ο έχουν να τους λέει τα βασικά...τελικά με ανέβασαν στα "12" που μεταφράζονται σε 11397...κάνουν προφανώς οικονομία...

Α και το ωραίο είναι όπως μου λέει στο τέλος "θα το κάνουμε αλλά αν έχετε πρόβλημα μετά δε μπορούμε να σας βοηθήσουμε!"


Καλά να πάθω... :ROFL:

----------


## BlueChris

Μία από τα ίδια και εγώ παιδιά.... 1 φορά την ημέρα τουλάχιστον συμβαίνει αυτό ακριβώς το έργο... συγχρονισμένο το μοντεμ κανονικά με μηδενική ταχύτητα.
Ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά έχει και ένα wag200 linksys που έβαλα επάνω να τεστάρω. Τσέκαρα επίσης 1 ολόκληρη μέρα να μην κάνω τίποτα στο ιντερνετ και αυτό πάλι έκανε το ίδιο...

Επίσης σε τηλεφωνική μου επικοινωνία μαζί τους μου είπαν θα το κοιτάξουν και μου κατέβασαν την ταχύτητα της γραμμής και εκεί που ήμουν 10m/1m με έριξαν σε 6700/512 και το πρόβλημα φυσικά συνεχίζει ρολόι.

Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι πως πρόκειται για πρόβλημα του DSLAM... ή δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ πονηρά πως το κάνουν επίτηδες από την ΟΝ για χψζ λόγους... δεν ξέρω τι να πω είναι τελείως σπαστικό... και πρέπει να τους ξαναπάρω και όλας να μου ξανανεβάσουν την ταχύτητα πάλι... πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο.

----------


## anendotos

Πρώτα απόλα Καλή Χρονιά με Υγεία σε όλους

Πάρα πολύ καλή η περιγραφή του ilpara

Οτι αναφέρεις συμβαίνει και σε μένα. Εχουν γίνει αλλαγές συγχρονισμού κλπ. αλλά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. 




> Υπάρχει χρήστης σήμερα της ΟΝ που έχει το πρόβλημα ενώ παλαιότερα σε ανάλογη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με άλλο πάροχο δεν το είχε?


Δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με κανένα πάροχο ούτε με την ΟΝ μέχρι τις αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Από τότε άρχισαν όλα τα προβλήματα. Και από ταχύτητες ευτυχώς που τις βλέπουμε στο router, γιατί στην πράξη αφήστε τα...
Τέλος πάντων, Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## atheos71

> Καλά οι άνθρωποι είναι για γέλια...τους πήρα να ξαναανεβάσουν το συγχρονισμό στα 12 αφού δεν λυθηκε τίποτα στα 10 και η απάντηση είναι πως *"δεν το κάνουμε γιατί δεν θα πάιζει το internet!!!"*
> 
> Και όταν τους είπα πως έπαιζε πριν 2 μέρες δεν ήξερε τι να πει παρά με έβαζε στην αναμονή για να ρωτήσει όποιον στο δ***ο έχουν να τους λέει τα βασικά...τελικά με ανέβασαν στα "12" που μεταφράζονται σε 11397...κάνουν προφανώς οικονομία...
> 
> Α και το ωραίο είναι όπως μου λέει στο τέλος "θα το κάνουμε αλλά αν έχετε πρόβλημα μετά δε μπορούμε να σας βοηθήσουμε!"
> 
> 
> Καλά να πάθω...


Καλή χρονιά με υγεία για όλους!
Χωρίς λόγια πια!
Απλά είναι απίστευτα άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο.
Καλύτερα ας ασχοληθούν με κάτι άλλο ,μήπως σ' αυτό τα πάνε καλύτερα.

----------


## azanka

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα ενώ είχε υποχωρήσει, τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει γίνει πάλι καθημερινό φαινόμενο...   :Mad:

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Ακριβως τα ιδια και εδω τα εχω παρει γενικα εδω και 3 μηνες, οι τεχνικοι κανουν τους κινεζους.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ακριβως τα ιδια και εδω τα εχω παρει γενικα εδω και 3 μηνες, οι τεχνικοι κανουν τους κινεζους.


Απλά δεν ξέρουν πιστεύω....τις προάλλες μίλαγα με έναν που με έβαζε στην αναμονή κάθε 2 λεπτά για να πάρει οδηγίες..

----------


## manosf

Βαλτε και έμένα μέσα στο club

και στο σπιτι (Μεταμόρφωση) (Dslam Ηρακλειο 1) με 7900 με noise 9 / att 34 db

αλλα

και στο γραφείο (N. Ιωνία) (Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια  noise 15 / Att 17

Ti να πω.... Βαρέθηκα....  :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

> Βαλτε και έμένα μέσα στο club
> 
> και στο σπιτι (Μεταμόρφωση) (Dslam Ηρακλειο 1) με 7900 με noise 9 / att 34 db
> 
> αλλα
> 
> και στο γραφείο (N. Ιωνία) (Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια  noise 15 / Att 17
> 
> Ti να πω.... Βαρέθηκα....


Eνέχεται ,πιστεύω,το Dslam Ηρακλείου.Έχεις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις;

----------


## panos_tg

Είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 10236 και κατεβάζω με ταχύτητα μέσο όρο 500ΚΒ. Είναι φυσιολογικό. Εκτός από αυτό δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα πάνε ρολόι

----------


## manosf

Αποσυνδέσεις καθόλου, το noise είναι το πρωί 10-11 και στις 9-10 το βράδυ στο 7-8 και μαζέυω απειρα error στο far end αλλα στο fast path (ειμαι interleaved). 

Απλα καθε 30 λεπτα το απογευμα πρεπει να κάνω restart. Και καλα στο σπιτι το δεχομαι με τα στοιχεια που έχω.
Στο γραφείο όμως? με 15 noise kai 17 att ? γιατί?

Και αν θες πες μου τι 'ενέχεται' στο Ηράκλειο? Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## atheos71

> Αποσυνδέσεις καθόλου, το noise είναι το πρωί 10-11 και στις 9-10 το βράδυ στο 7-8 και μαζέυω απειρα error στο far end αλλα στο fast path (ειμαι interleaved). 
> 
> Απλα καθε 30 λεπτα το απογευμα πρεπει να κάνω restart. Και καλα στο σπιτι το δεχομαι με τα στοιχεια που έχω.
> Στο γραφείο όμως? με 15 noise kai 17 att ? γιατί?
> 
> Και αν θες πες μου τι 'ενέχεται' στο Ηράκλειο? Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Πρόβλημα στο εκεί dslam ,όπως και σε άλλες περιοχές, με την προυπόθεση βέβαια, ότι
έχουν ελεγχθεί καλωδιώσεις ,πρίζες κλπ του κτιρίου.

----------


## manosf

> Πρόβλημα στο εκεί dslam ,όπως και σε άλλες περιοχές, με την προυπόθεση βέβαια, ότι
> έχουν ελεγχθεί καλωδιώσεις ,πρίζες κλπ του κτιρίου.


Εταιρεία πιστοποίησης πιότητας δικτύων έχω!!!!!
Τουλάχιστον το δικό μου κομμάτι και μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ του τετραγώνου μου (που έβαλα δικό μου καλώδιο) πίστεψέμε είναι καραμπινάτο.....
Αλλά και το κομμάτι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το Dslam της Ιωνίας, τουλάχιστον για το πολύζευγο που είμαι κουμπομένος είναι καινούργιο (λιγότερο από 6 μήνες) και η απόσταση μου από αυτό είναι 549 μέτρα μέχρι την μπρίζα μου!!!! (μέτρηση FLUKE).

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Εταιρεία πιστοποίησης πιότητας δικτύων έχω!!!!!
> Τουλάχιστον το δικό μου κομμάτι και μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ του τετραγώνου μου (που έβαλα δικό μου καλώδιο) πίστεψέμε είναι καραμπινάτο.....
> Αλλά και το κομμάτι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το Dslam της Ιωνίας, τουλάχιστον για το πολύζευγο που είμαι κουμπομένος είναι καινούργιο (λιγότερο από 6 μήνες) και η απόσταση μου από αυτό είναι 549 μέτρα μέχρι την μπρίζα μου!!!! (μέτρηση FLUKE).


Αυτό που λες ενισχύει την πεποιθησή μου πως στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν φταίει το (αμαρτωλό κατά τα άλλα) δίκτυο χαλκού για τα τόσο χαμηλα SNR και κολλήματα αλλά το δίκτυο της ΟΝ.

----------


## cnp5

> Εταιρεία πιστοποίησης πιότητας δικτύων έχω!!!!!
> Τουλάχιστον το δικό μου κομμάτι και μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ του τετραγώνου μου (που έβαλα δικό μου καλώδιο) πίστεψέμε είναι καραμπινάτο.....
> Αλλά και το κομμάτι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το Dslam της Ιωνίας, τουλάχιστον για το πολύζευγο που είμαι κουμπομένος είναι καινούργιο (λιγότερο από 6 μήνες) και η απόσταση μου από αυτό είναι 549 μέτρα μέχρι την μπρίζα μου!!!! (μέτρηση FLUKE).


Φαντάζομαι ότι το καλώδιο από ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το DSLAM δέχεται πολύ θόρυβο... Έχεις δηλώσει το πρόβλημα στην On (θέλει κουράγιο το ξέρω... αλλά τι να κάνεις...); Έχει η On δηλώσει πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ; 

Το ότι το καλώδιο είναι καινούργιο δε λέει και πολλά πράγματα. Αν όντος είναι σε απόσταση 549 μέτρα από το DSLAM (το ΚΑΦΑΟ), δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να έχεις τιμές attenuation 34db και noise από 8-9 έως 12db... κάτι παίζει με τι γραμμή σου. Αφού λοιπόν έχεις τσεκάρει τη γραμμή μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ και όλα είναι καλά, τότε... το μόνο που μένει είναι είτε κάποιο προβληματικό DSLAM ή προβληματικό καλώδιο (το πιθανότερο) από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το DSLAM. 

Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το ελέγξει αυτό και για να το κάνει θα πρέπει να πάρει εντολή από την ON, εκτός φυσικά και αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ (λόγο δουλειάς φαντάζομαι θα έχεις κάποιον) και κάνεις τι δουλεία σου γρηγορότερα...

........Auto merged post: cnp5 added 9 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........




> Αυτό που λες ενισχύει την πεποιθησή μου πως στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν φταίει το (αμαρτωλό κατά τα άλλα) δίκτυο χαλκού για τα τόσο χαμηλα SNR και κολλήματα αλλά το δίκτυο της ΟΝ.


Οι τιμές attenuation και noise έχουν ζωή μόνο για το χάλκινο καλώδιο. Δηλαδή από το σπίτι σου έως το DSLAM. Από εκεί και πέρα... όσο χάλια και να είναι το δίκτυο δε μπορεί να επηρεάσει αυτές τις τιμές.

Αν κάποιος έχει υψηλό θόρυβο και υψηλό attenuation και η απόστασή του από το κέντρο είναι μικρή, τότε το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε ένα από τα παρακάτω μέρη:
DSLAM ελαττωματική ή προβληματική κάρταΠρόβλημα στο πολύζευγο καλώδιο από το κέντρο έως το ΚΑΦΑΟΠρόβλημα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ (κακές συνδέσεις)Πρόβλημα στη γραμμή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως στο κατανεμητή της σπιτιούΤέλος πρόβλημα στη εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού

Αφού λοιπόν ο φίλος μας έχει ελέγξει τη καλωδίωση από το σπίτι του έως το ΚΑΦΑΟ, μένουν οι 2 πρώτες περιπτώσεις. Το πιθανότερο για μένα είναι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το DSLAM. Ίσως το καλώδιο να περνά κοντά από άλλα καλώδια υψηλής τάσης ή η ποιότητά του να μην είναι πολύ καλή ή ακόμα ακόμα να έχει φθαρεί σε κάποιο σημείο. Στη τελική μόνο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να ελέγξει και να αποκλήση τη περίπτωση αυτή.
Α... ναι και η On να ελέγξει τη κάρτα που συνδέετε η γραμμή του φίλου μας, μήπως είναι ελαττωματική...

----------


## atheos71

Xωρίς λόγια!!!
(και δεν τα πολυπιστεύω τα τεστ αυτά)

To ping του Λονδίνου είναι μνημειώδες!!!! :Crazy:

----------


## dimitris85

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ..ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΛΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ Η ΕΓΩ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ 2-5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ (ΜΗΔΕΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΙΣΤΙΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ)ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ...Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΣΠΛΙΤΕΡ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ..ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ..ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 ΛΕΠΤΑ  Η ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ RESTART ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ 100 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## cnp5

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ..ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΛΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ Η ΕΓΩ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ 2-5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ (ΜΗΔΕΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΙΣΤΙΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ)ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ...Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΣΠΛΙΤΕΡ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ..ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ..ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 ΛΕΠΤΑ  Η ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ RESTART ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ 100 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ!


Μη φωνάζεις!  :Smile:  (αστειεύομαι, συνήθως τα κεφαλαία γράμματα λαμβάνονται σαν δυνατή ομιλία σε forums  :Smile:  ) 

Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το splitter... έχεις κάποιο ADSL φίλτρο από παλιότερη σύνδεση να δοκιμάσεις; Οι συσκευές τηλεφώνου σου είναι όλες πίσω από κάποιο φίλτρο η splitter;

----------


## dimitris85

Εχεις δίκιο για τα κεφαλαία...Λοιπόν άλλαξα το splitter  στο σταθερό μου και βλέπω οτι δεν το παθαίνει πλέον καθε φορά που ανοιγοκλείνω το σταθερό (το δοκίμασα καμιά 20αρια φορεσ και το έκανε 1 φορά απο τότε και σταμάτησε)Ελπίζω να σταμάυησε.Πάντως ρε γαμωτο πόλλα προβληματα με ιντερνετ και τηλεόραση  ευτυχώς το τηλέφωνο άψογο.

----------


## azanka

έλεος!!! σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι τραγική! ανα μισή ώρα περίπου πρέπει να αναβοσβήνω το router γιατί σέρνετε! Δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα η κατάσταση

----------


## atheos71

> έλεος!!! σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι τραγική! ανα μισή ώρα περίπου πρέπει να αναβοσβήνω το router γιατί σέρνετε! Δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα η κατάσταση


Kάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό  :Thinking:  ,εκτός απ'το "ανα μισή ώρα".
Μου τό 'κανε αρκετά πιο αραιά έως πρίν τα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## barak

> έλεος!!! σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι τραγική! ανα μισή ώρα περίπου πρέπει να αναβοσβήνω το router γιατί σέρνετε! Δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα η κατάσταση


Aκριβως το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω σημερα καθε μιση ωρα , αλλα ετσι κι'αλλιως απο τοτε που συνδεθηκα κανω το ιδιο πραγμα η καθε μιση ωρα η καθε 3 ωρες η καθε μερα ...εχω βαρεθει πια οι ανθρωποι εκει ειναι ασχετοι μου εχουν πει ενα σωρο κουλα πραγματα να δοκιμασω και δεν γινεται τιποτα .  Ξερει κανεις εαν μπορω να διεκδικησω την επιστροφη μου στον ΟΤΕ με δικα τους εξοδα ,εχω συνδεθει απο τις 25 /10/07 η μειωση λογαριασμου λογω μη παροχης υπηρεσιων και πως; :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## amora

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο που αντιμετωπίζει πλέον η ΟΝ. Πρόκειται για μεγάλης κλίμακας πρόβλημα που εμφανίζεται σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο και επηρεάζει πολλούς συνδρομητές σε δύο υπηρεσίες (ίντερνετ, IPTV). Κάθε μέρα που περνά πλήττεται όλο και περισσότερο η αξιοπιστία της εταιρίας, ιδιαίτερα και λόγω του γεγονότος ότι οι τεχνικοί της δηλώνουν άγνοια και επαναλαμβάνουν αναποτελεσματικά γιατροσόφια (αλλαγή router, χαμήλωμα συγχρονισμού κλπ.). 

Ο ilpara πολύ καλά έκανε και το επισήμανε καιρό πριν. Η ΟΝ όμως κοιμάται. Έτσι απλά. Για εμένα πιστέυω ότι θα είναι τελικά ο λόγος που θα με κάνει να αποχωρήσω, διότι έχω καταντήσει ψυχωτικός να παρατηρώ την πορεία των λαθών και πότε θα χρειαστώ ξανά reset.

----------


## atheos71

.... Interleaved Path FEC Correction
     1.493.963.188
.... σε 9 μέρες και 7 ώρες περίπου χωρίς διακοπή

Μάλιστα τώρα είμαι με 4 db στο noise margin....

----------


## amora

Εγώ με reset προ 2.5 ωρών έχω 1391987 corrections και 1901 CRC errors που ανεβαίνουν συνεχώς και περιμένω να δω πότε θα κάνω το επόμενο...

Α! και SNR 10dB...

----------


## atheos71

Ότι κάτσει είναι η κατάσταση.Ούτε στα νούμερα που βλέπουμε τελικά δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε σημασία.
Αλλά το κάνουμε σα γνήσιοι "κολλημένοι" ...

----------


## amora

Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα "νούμερα" προς Σωρού μεριά που δε μας δίνουν καθόλου σημασία...

----------


## atheos71

:One thumb up: 
Aν εξακολουθήσουν έτσι δε θα χρειαστεί να δίνουν σημασία.
Υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος που έχει πάσης φύσεως προβλήματα(σε όλους τους παρόχους)
κι αυτό μόνο καλό δεν κάνει στην εξάπλωση των δυκτιακών υπηρεσιών.
Δε νομίζω να έχει σημασία η δική μου πχ. σταθερότητα ,όταν σημαντικό ποσοστό
είναι δυσαρεστημένο.

----------


## sv1ui

Μακάρι να το είχα διαβάσει πιό νωρίς, έφαγα 2 ημέρες ψάχνοντας μόνος... Το Pirelli router δείχνει να το παθαίνει αυτό όταν αποσυνδέουμε το Ethernet την ώρα που περνάει data. Εγώ την πάτησα αποσυνδέοντας το καλώδιο του Ethernet από τον (αναμένο) αποκωδικοποιητή τηλεοράσεως, και συνδέοντάς το στο (επίσης αναμένο) PC μου. Μετά από αυτό, δεν είχα πιά τηλεόραση, αλλά και το download rate έπεσε στα 800bps!!! Ευτυχώς, μετά 2 μέρες, πριν πάρω τηλ. την On και τους τα ψάλλω, εδέησα να κάνω reset το modem...

----------


## stef128

Φιλοι μου αν και δεν ειχα ποτε αποσυνδεσεις ολο και περισσοτερο το αντιμετωπιζω σε φιλους που εχουν ον ! Κατι πρεπει να κανουμε για το ζητημα , δικαιως εγινε η ομαδικη καταγγελια μπας και ξυπνησουν καποιοι εκει μεσα !!!!! Επισης εχω ακομα 4 φιλους που εχουν τρελες αποσυνδεσεις στην forthnet και κανουν επανεκινηση συνεχως πολυ πιο πολλες μεσα σε 3 ωρες !!!!!
Τι θα γινει με ολους αυτους ρε παιδια ???????? θα μας αναγκασουν τελικα να γυρισουμε ολοι στον οτε με ταχυτητες μεχρι 8 , γιατι και στον οτε η 24 κανει αποσυνδεσεις  σε πολλους !!!
Τρελλα οι υπηρεσιες στην ελλαδα ακομα μια φορα !!!!!

----------


## manosf

Φίλε  CNP5 οι μετρήσεις που έκανα είναι για το γραφείο μου και τις ξαναβάζω για αναφορά  :Sad: Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια noise 15 / Att 17. Η άλλη μέτρηση ήταν για το σπιτι μου (με το αττ 34) που είναι στο Dslam Ηρακλειο 1. Οι μετρήσεις με το Fluke είναι απόλυτες γιατί (και μιλάω ΠΑΝΤΑ για την Ιωνία) οπώς πολύ σωστά είπες μετά από ατελείωτες ώρες με τεχνικούς (ο θεός μαζί μας) ένας πολύ καλός άνθρωπος και φίλος από τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ (βλάβες) με έβαλε στο CCCP και βρήκα το ζευγάρι μου. Θες να σου πώ (ή να σου στήλω) τις μετρήσεις του Fluke ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΑ (δηλαδή active μετρηση με ενεργό στην μία και παθητικό στην άλλη prompter).....???? Άμα σου πω τι τιμες είχα next, fext, att κλπ θα πεις οτι είναι ..... ινα!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  

Τα μαζέυω λοιπόν και εγώ και τα στέλνω.... προκαλόντας τους να μου απαντήσουν αφού ο μύθος του καλωδίου έπεσε...... πανυγυρικά (το ξαναλέω στην δική μου περίπτωση για το γραφείο μου).

Φυσικά και δεν πείρα ποτέ απάντηση, αλλά μιλώντας με έναν τεχνικό, ας πούμε ποιο ψαγμένο η απάντηση του ήταν .... οτι δεν ξέρουν να τα διαβάζουν γιατί χρησιμοποιούν άλλα όργανα και τα δικά τους κοστίζουν εκατομύρια και λένε άλλα!!!!!!

Αντε βγάλε άκρη. 
Αλλά φταίω και εγώ. Δεν είχα προβλήματα μέχρι τον Σεπτέβριο και είπα να βάλω και στο γραφείο...

ΦΤΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ :Sad:

----------


## atheos71

> .... οτι δεν ξέρουν να τα διαβάζουν γιατί χρησιμοποιούν άλλα όργανα και τα δικά τους κοστίζουν εκατομύρια και λένε άλλα!!!!!!
> 
> Αντε βγάλε άκρη. 
> Αλλά φταίω και εγώ. Δεν είχα προβλήματα μέχρι τον Σεπτέβριο και είπα να βάλω και στο γραφείο...
> 
> ΦΤΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ



Τί λένε δηλαδή κι από που τα αγόρασαν τα πανάκριβα όργανα.Κι ας δεχθούμε ότι τα έχουν,
γνωρίζουν να τα "διαβάζουν" ;

Σε τί να φταις κάνοντας μια επιλογή βασιζόμενη ,όπως διακρίνω,στη λογική ;

----------


## cnp5

> Βαλτε και έμένα μέσα στο club
> 
> και στο σπιτι (Μεταμόρφωση) (Dslam Ηρακλειο 1) με 7900 με noise 9 / att 34 db
> 
> αλλα
> 
> και στο γραφείο (N. Ιωνία) (Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια  noise 15 / Att 17
> 
> Ti να πω.... Βαρέθηκα....





> Εταιρεία πιστοποίησης πιότητας δικτύων έχω!!!!!
> Τουλάχιστον το δικό μου κομμάτι και μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ του τετραγώνου μου (που έβαλα δικό μου καλώδιο) πίστεψέμε είναι καραμπινάτο.....
> Αλλά και το κομμάτι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το Dslam της Ιωνίας, τουλάχιστον για το πολύζευγο που είμαι κουμπομένος είναι καινούργιο (λιγότερο από 6 μήνες) και η απόσταση μου από αυτό είναι 549 μέτρα μέχρι την μπρίζα μου!!!! (μέτρηση FLUKE).





> Φίλε  CNP5 οι μετρήσεις που έκανα είναι για το γραφείο μου και τις ξαναβάζω για αναφορά Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια noise 15 / Att 17. Η άλλη μέτρηση ήταν για το σπιτι μου (με το αττ 34) που είναι στο Dslam Ηρακλειο 1. Οι μετρήσεις με το Fluke είναι απόλυτες γιατί (και μιλάω ΠΑΝΤΑ για την Ιωνία) οπώς πολύ σωστά είπες μετά από ατελείωτες ώρες με τεχνικούς (ο θεός μαζί μας) ένας πολύ καλός άνθρωπος και φίλος από τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ (βλάβες) με έβαλε στο CCCP και βρήκα το ζευγάρι μου. Θες να σου πώ (ή να σου στήλω) τις μετρήσεις του Fluke ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΑ (δηλαδή active μετρηση με ενεργό στην μία και παθητικό στην άλλη prompter).....???? Άμα σου πω τι τιμες είχα next, fext, att κλπ θα πεις οτι είναι ..... ινα!!!!! 
> 
> Τα μαζέυω λοιπόν και εγώ και τα στέλνω.... προκαλόντας τους να μου απαντήσουν αφού ο μύθος του καλωδίου έπεσε...... πανυγυρικά (το ξαναλέω στην δική μου περίπτωση για το γραφείο μου).
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν πείρα ποτέ απάντηση, αλλά μιλώντας με έναν τεχνικό, ας πούμε ποιο ψαγμένο η απάντηση του ήταν .... οτι δεν ξέρουν να τα διαβάζουν γιατί χρησιμοποιούν άλλα όργανα και τα δικά τους κοστίζουν εκατομύρια και λένε άλλα!!!!!!
> 
> Αντε βγάλε άκρη. 
> Αλλά φταίω και εγώ. Δεν είχα προβλήματα μέχρι τον Σεπτέβριο και είπα να βάλω και στο γραφείο...
> 
> ΦΤΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ


Με κατά μπέρδεψες...  :Smile:  εγώ αναφέρθηκα σε όλα μου τα posts για την περίπτωση του Ν Ηρακλείου... και όχι της καλής γραμμής της Ν.Ιωνίας.

Όπως αναφέρεις στο τελευταίο post σου, οι μετρήσεις από το FLUKE έγιναν στη Ν. Ιωνία, στη γραμμή με noise 15, att 17 και ταχύτητα στα 16Mbps. Αυτή η γραμμή παίζει κανονικά, σωστά;

Το πρόβλημα που έχεις ποιο ακριβώς είναι...; Τι ζητάς από την On; Η γραμμή στη N Ιωνία είναι τέλεια (από κάθε άποψη) και η γραμμή στο Ν. Ηράκλειο έχει το μαύρο της το χάλι...

----------


## atheos71

Noμίζω ότι απασχολεί το φίλο η του Ν.Ηρακλείου γραμμή ,που εκ των παρατιθεμένων στοιχείων είναι
σκέτο χάλι(δε φταίει το μαύρο  :Razz:  ).

----------


## cnp5

> Noμίζω ότι απασχολεί το φίλο η του Ν.Ηρακλείου γραμμή ,που εκ των παρατιθεμένων στοιχείων είναι
> σκέτο χάλι(δε φταίει το μαύρο  ).


Αν η γραμμή λοιπόν του Ν Ηρακλείου είναι το πρόβλημα... και δεν είναι σε απόσταση 590μέτρων όπως είχα λάθος καταλάβει πριν... φυσιολογικά τα βρίσκω όλα... με τόσο χαμηλό noise margin (9db) σε τέτοια απόσταση (34db) δε θα μπορούσα να ελπίζω σε τίποτα καλύτερο... για αυτό λέω ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει το πρόβλημα...


Off Topic


		είναι και μεσημέρι... μόλις έφαγα και νυστάζω λίγο (ακούω και jazz και έχω γλαρώσει  :Wink:  )

----------


## atheos71

> Αν η γραμμή λοιπόν του Ν Ηρακλείου είναι το πρόβλημα... και δεν είναι σε απόσταση 590μέτρων όπως είχα λάθος καταλάβει πριν... φυσιολογικά τα βρίσκω όλα... με τόσο χαμηλό noise margin (9db) σε τέτοια απόσταση (34db) δε θα μπορούσα να ελπίζω σε τίποτα καλύτερο... για αυτό λέω ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει το πρόβλημα...
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		είναι και μεσημέρι... μόλις έφαγα και νυστάζω λίγο (ακούω και jazz και έχω γλαρώσει  )


Kάτι ξέρω κι εγώ από μεγάλο attn....


Off Topic


		Τake five ,encore ,Markos  :Crazy:

----------


## dimitris_74

μηπως πρεπει να ανοιξουμε μια δημοσκόπηση για να δουμε τελικα ποιοι ειναι οι τυχεροι που δεν εχουν αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> μηπως πρεπει να ανοιξουμε μια δημοσκόπηση για να δουμε τελικα ποιοι ειναι οι τυχεροι που δεν εχουν αυτο το προβλημα?


οι υπόλοιποι που δεν έχουμε κάνει ποστ εδώ    :Wink:

----------


## manosf

> Με κατά μπέρδεψες...  εγώ αναφέρθηκα σε όλα μου τα posts για την περίπτωση του Ν Ηρακλείου... και όχι της καλής γραμμής της Ν.Ιωνίας.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρεις στο τελευταίο post σου, οι μετρήσεις από το FLUKE έγιναν στη Ν. Ιωνία, στη γραμμή με noise 15, att 17 και ταχύτητα στα 16Mbps. Αυτή η γραμμή παίζει κανονικά, σωστά;
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που έχεις ποιο ακριβώς είναι...; Τι ζητάς από την On; Η γραμμή στη N Ιωνία είναι τέλεια (από κάθε άποψη) και η γραμμή στο Ν. Ηράκλειο έχει το μαύρο της το χάλι...


Λοιπόν .... ΚΑΙ οι δύο γραμές (που έχουν διαφορετικά στοιχεία και είναι σε διαφορετικά Dslam),
Έχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. (αποσυνδέσεις, Errors, και restart κάθε μισή ώρα για να στρώσει η ταχύτητα).

ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΧΑΛΚΟΣ (τουλάχιστον στο επίπεδο που θέλουν να μας λένε από την ΟΝ) αλλά IMHO τα DSLAM και μονο αυτα!!!!!

Sorry αν σας μπέρδεψα πριν. Εδωσα στοιχεία για και τις 2 γραμμές που έχω (Full Pack και OFFICE) που λογικά έχουν διαφορετικά προφιλ χρήστη σε διαφορετικά dslam για να καταλήξω στο ανωτέρω συμπέρασμα. :Embarassed:

----------


## johnamel

παιδια καλησπέρα εδω και 2 μερες εχω καινουριο προβλημα τα εχει παιξει το internet καθε 15 λεπτα κανει αποσυνδεση μονο του το λαμπακι του online μενει ανοιχτο συνεχεια μετα αποσυνδεεται και adsl kai to online λαμπακια σβηνουν μεχρι να ξανασυνδεθει η να το κανω εγω restart και φυσικα αυτο επηρεαζει και την ontv  τι φταιει να ελεγξω κατι απο τις ρυθμίσεις,ευχαριστω.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Λοιπόν .... ΚΑΙ οι δύο γραμές (που έχουν διαφορετικά στοιχεία και είναι σε διαφορετικά Dslam),
> Έχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. (αποσυνδέσεις, Errors, και restart κάθε μισή ώρα για να στρώσει η ταχύτητα).
> 
> ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΧΑΛΚΟΣ (τουλάχιστον στο επίπεδο που θέλουν να μας λένε από την ΟΝ) αλλά IMHO τα DSLAM και μονο αυτα!!!!!
> 
> Sorry αν σας μπέρδεψα πριν. Εδωσα στοιχεία για και τις 2 γραμμές που έχω (Full Pack και OFFICE) που λογικά έχουν διαφορετικά προφιλ χρήστη σε διαφορετικά dslam για να καταλήξω στο ανωτέρω συμπέρασμα.


Συγνωμη φιλε.. αλλα ετσι οπως το λες.. πως φταινε τα dslam? δλδ φταινε 2 dslam αντι του χαλκου? 
Τι σχεση εχει το dslam με προβληματα συνδεσης βασικα?

Δε ξερω ισως ειναι αργα..ισως δε καταλαβαινω..

----------


## manosf

Μάλλον μιλάω ή καλύτερα γράφω καντονέζικα.....


ΟΚ πάμε παλι. Να σου τα σε κάτι ποιο απλό για να το καταλάβεις και δεν πρόκυτε να το ξαναεξηγήσω άλλη φορά.

Εχεις μια Ferrari και ένα YOGO. ΟΚ μέχρι τωρα? ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση μεταξύ τους σωστά? 
ΚΑΙ τα δ'υο σου παρουσιάζουν διακοπες. (errors) ΟΚ μεχρι εδώ? τα πας και τα δύο στο ειδικό συνεργείο για το καθένα. Απο το ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΗΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΟ σου λένε οτι φταίει η  βενζίνη. 

Πάμε καλά? οκ συνεχίζω. 

Βενζίνη όμως εσύ βάζεις ΜΟΝΟ από 2 ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ πρατύρια(Dslam) της ΙΔΙΑΣ εταιρείας (βλέπε ΟΝ) και αυτό είναι και το μόνο σημείο αναφοράς των δύο αυτοκινήτων. 

Άρα ποιος φταίει ?
Αν και τώρα μου πείς η κάνουλα του βενζινοπόλη (χαλκός) , συγνώμη αλλά θα σε παραπέμψω στην διαφίμιση του ΟΤΕ και της καφετιέρας!!!!

 :Whistle:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Παρουσιαζουν διακοπες λογω μεγαλου συγχρονισμου και κακου noise margin? Κατεβασε τον συγχρονισμο φιλε.

Δεν γινεται στο Yugo να βαζεις αμολυβδη

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Παρουσιαζουν διακοπες λογω μεγαλου συγχρονισμου και κακου noise margin? Κατεβασε τον συγχρονισμο φιλε.
> 
> Δεν γινεται στο Yugo να βαζεις αμολυβδη


Αν διαβάσεις καθόλου το thread θα δεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα δεν έχει *καμία σχέση* με το συγχρονισμό και το SNR. 

Ο manos αν καταλαβαίνω καλά  προσπαθεί να πει ότι έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε δύο γραμμές, η μια κακή και η άλλη καλή, και ότι δεν ευθύνεται ο χαλκός μετά και από δικές του μετρήσεις..

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Βαλτε και έμένα μέσα στο club
> 
> και στο σπιτι (Μεταμόρφωση) (Dslam Ηρακλειο 1) με 7900 με noise 9 / att 34 db
> 
> αλλα
> 
> και στο γραφείο (N. Ιωνία) (Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια  noise 15 / Att 17
> 
> Ti να πω.... Βαρέθηκα....


Ωραια βρηκα το αρχικο post γιατι το τελευταιο με μπερδεψε.

Δλδ καθε απογευμα κανεις restαrt καθε 30 λεπτα και στα 2 ρουτερ με τα στατιστικα γραμμης που ανεφερες.

Ωραια , και εγω αυτο εκανα μεχρι που ζητησα να μου ριξουν τον συγχρονισμο. Το 9 noise margin δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικο και προφανως αυτο φαινεται και στην πραξη , αλλους δεν τους επηρεαζει , αλλους ομως ναι και δεν ειναι κατι περιεργο , ειναι κακο νουμερο.

Απο την αλλη στη 2η περιπτωση ισως ο ψηλος συγχρονισμος στα 16mbit ενω το dslam δεν ειναι και απεξω απ'το σπιτι σου , ισως δημιουργει και εκει προβλημα.

Γνωμη μου να ζητησεις να ριξουν και τους 2 συγχρονισμους.

Υ.Γ Προβλημα δεν ενδεχεται μονο στην αποσταση η στον χαλκο. Αν ηταν μονο αυτα ολοι θα πετουσαμε.

----------


## dimitris_74

anastasiosK
αν διαβασεις ολο το thread θα δεις οτι δεν εχει σχεση με τον συγχρονισμο.
εγω εριξα τον συγχρονισμο στα 9mbit και εχω 12 snr και παλι εχω προβλημα
το παλικαρι που ξεκινησε το ποστ εκανε και δοκιμες με 6mbit και ειχε προβλημα.

ειναι σιγουρα προβλημα δικό τους στα dslam. το δικο μου συμφωνα με το fritzbox ειναι centillium

----------


## AnastasiosK

εγω φιλε παντως απο τοτε που εριξα τον συγχρονισμο και το margin πηγε απο τα 5 στα 13 δεν εχω ξαναδει disconnect.

restart το router θελει οταν ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο μια φορα τις 3 μερες περιπου. 
(Αυτο εχω προσεξει εγω και δεν εχει να κανει με τον συγχρονισμο αλλα με καποιο προβλημα στο ρουτερ).

----------


## amora

> restart το router θελει οταν ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο μια φορα τις 3 μερες περιπου. 
> (Αυτο εχω προσεξει εγω και δεν εχει να κανει με τον συγχρονισμο αλλα με καποιο προβλημα στο ρουτερ).


Δεν είναι στο router. Είναι πρόβλημα των DSLAM αλλά φαίνεται ούτε η ΟΝ ξέρει την αιτία. Είναι "τυχερό" του καθενός αν το έχει ή όχι.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> εγω φιλε παντως απο τοτε που εριξα τον συγχρονισμο και το margin πηγε απο τα 5 στα 13 δεν εχω ξαναδει disconnect.
> 
> restart το router θελει οταν ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο μια φορα τις 3 μερες περιπου. 
> (Αυτο εχω προσεξει εγω και δεν εχει να κανει με τον συγχρονισμο αλλα με καποιο προβλημα στο ρουτερ).


Άλλο το disconnect άλλο το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε εδώ...


*EDIT* : Μπορεί να γράφω βλακείες αλλά από όσους έχουμε το θέμα αυτό τι έχουμε στο wireless...έκανα να το ανοίξω πριν με WEP encryption και τα λάθη έκαναν κάτι τρελά άλματα..όταν το απενεργοποίησα το modem αποσυγχρόνισε και μετά τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν σε λογικά πλαίσια...μάλλον άσχετο είναι αλλά το γράφω έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## oxygen

> Άλλο το disconnect άλλο το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε εδώ...
> 
> 
> *EDIT* : Μπορεί να γράφω βλακείες αλλά από όσους έχουμε το θέμα αυτό τι έχουμε στο wireless...έκανα να το ανοίξω πριν με WEP encryption και τα λάθη έκαναν κάτι τρελά άλματα..όταν το απενεργοποίησα το modem αποσυγχρόνισε και μετά τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν σε λογικά πλαίσια...μάλλον άσχετο είναι αλλά το γράφω έτσι κι αλλιώς.


Δυστυχώς έχω δοκιμάσει από ethernet μέχρι και WPA encrypted ασύρματο και τα λάθη κάνουν άλματα σα καγκουρώ  :Sad: 

Το κακό δεν είναι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά ότι η ΟΝ κάνει σαν να μην υπάρχει (άρα δε γίνεται και καμια προσπάθεια εντοπισμού της αιτίας).

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δυστυχώς έχω δοκιμάσει από ethernet μέχρι και WPA encrypted ασύρματο και τα λάθη κάνουν άλματα σα καγκουρώ 
> 
> Το κακό δεν είναι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά ότι η ΟΝ κάνει σαν να μην υπάρχει (άρα δε γίνεται και καμια προσπάθεια εντοπισμού της αιτίας).


Απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο χτες, μια καλή ημέρα για εμένα που τα λάθη σε 10+ ώρες είχαν ανέβει σε κάποιες λίγες χιλιάδες, μόλις είπα να δώσω wireless στο γείτονα είχαμε εκτόξευση σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέσα σε λεπτά...και σημειώνω ότι έκανα disable το wireless αλλά άφησα το WEP και πάλι το ίδιο...μόλις έκανε και το WEP disable επανήλθε...

----------


## ilpara

> στο σπιτι (Μεταμόρφωση) (Dslam Ηρακλειο 1) με 7900 με noise 9 / att 34 db
> στο γραφείο (N. Ιωνία) (Dslam Ιωνια) με 16000 και στοιχεια  noise 15 / Att 17
> ...
> Εταιρεία πιστοποίησης πιότητας δικτύων έχω!!!!!
> ...
> Λοιπόν .... ΚΑΙ οι δύο γραμές (που έχουν διαφορετικά στοιχεία και είναι σε διαφορετικά Dslam), Έχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. (αποσυνδέσεις, Errors, και restart κάθε μισή ώρα για να στρώσει η ταχύτητα).
> ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΧΑΛΚΟΣ (τουλάχιστον στο επίπεδο που θέλουν να μας λένε από την ΟΝ) αλλά IMHO τα DSLAM και μονο αυτα!!!!!


Επαναλαμβάνω και ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ --Παρακαλώ διαβάστε προσεχτικά--

*Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:*
Ίσως το ποιο ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ πρόβλημα της ΟΝ από τον Αύγουστο 2007 και μετά.
Η ταχύτητα φθίνει σταδιακά (εντός 1-2 ωρών) ή απότομα και γίνεται πολύ χαμηλή ή μηδενική.Προσοχή ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, δηλ το λαμπάκι online αναβοσβήνει κανονικά και η σελίδα του pirelli δείχνει κανονικά ip κλπ. δηλαδή ΔΕΝ είναι "κλασσική αποσύνδεση".Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (συνήθως βράδυ), στους περισσότερους 1 φορά την ημέρα, σε ορισμένους ποιο συχνά, σε μοτίβο μη σταθερό (δηλ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί 2-3 φορές μια ημέρα, και καμμία την επόμενη).Τα λάθη στο far end αυξάνονται πολύ.Με restart router είτε από διακοπτάκι είτε από 192.168.1.1 διορθώνεται άμεσα.
*Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ οφείλεται σε:*
Στο pirelli (έχω δοκιμάσει 2)Στο πως "έκατσε" το firmware (έχω δοκιμάσει επανεγκατάσταση από τεχνικό ON)Στη ποιότητα της γραμμής (τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ όταν ζητήθηκε "εξυγίανση" και τεχνικός της ΟΝ που τη μέτρησε την βρήκαν και οι δύο ΟΚ)Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έχω δοκιμάσει και με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα).Στον Η/Υ σας ή στο videobox (έχω δοκιμάσει με μόνο το ένα επάνω στο router).Στο filter, στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σας κλπ. (έχω δοκιμάσει έως και χωρίς τηλέφωνα)Στο upnp, στο wireless, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο παρόμοιο (τα έχω δοκιμάσει) Στην καλωδίωση έως το DSLAM (o manosf, τεχνικός δικτύων, κατάφερε να ελέγξει την καλωδίωση από το γραφείο του έως το DSLAM)
*Το πρόβλημα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ οφείλεται σε:*
Στο DSLAM (MSAN κατά ΟΝ) (είτε στη κάρτα, είτε στο firmware, είτε στις ρυθμίσεις)Στο firmware του pirelli (ίσως χρειάζεται νέα έκδοση)Στο υπερφόρτωμα των DSLAMs με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών από όσο αντέχουν.Στο τυποποιημένο προφίλ χρήστη (με διαφορετικά προφίλ το πρόβλημα εμφανιζόταν με διαφορετική συχνότητα, π.χ. με Χ προφίλ σε FAST εμφανιζόταν κάθε 10 λεπτά, με Υ σε FAST δεν το είχα για 48 ώρες, με Ζ σε INTERLEAVED εμφανιζόταν1 φορά ημερησίως κλπ) -Να ρωτάτε τον τεχνικό ποιο είναι το ακριβές προφίλ που είστε ρυθμισμένοι.
Τα λάθη στο far end είναι το αποτέλεσμα και όχι το αίτιο του προβλήματος.
Σε άλλο πάροχο έχει παρατηρηθεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα?
Υπάρχει χρήστης σήμερα της ΟΝ που έχει το πρόβλημα ενώ παλαιότερα σε ανάλογη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με άλλο πάροχο δεν το είχε?

*Παρατήρησεις:*
Όποιος έχει κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις κατά τις οποίες χάνει συγχρονισμό, για να διορθώσει αυτό το πρόβλημα κάνει restart router με παράπλευρη συνέπεια λόγω της επανεκίνησης να μην εφανίζεται το πρόβλημα της Χαμηλής ή Μηδενικής Ταχύτητας που συζητάμε, ακόμη και αν είναι υπαρκτό.Μόνο το πρόβλημα των κλασσικών αποσυνδέσεων διορθώνεται μόνιμα με κλείδωμα του router σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, όποιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ το προτείνει σαν λύση στο υπό συζήτηση πρόβλημα απλώς είναι άσχετος....

Η ΟΝ δεν έχει αναθέσει σε τεχνικούς της να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το εν λόγω πρόβλημα, προφανώς διότι απαιτεί χρόνο και κόπο η επιλυσή του και προς το παρόν προτιμάει να διαθέτει τους τεχνικούς για να βάζουν νέους χρήστες... Γενικά αν κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν διορθώνεται με την ασπιρίνη "αλλάζω προφίλ χρήστη - ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού" τότε η ΟΝ ουδεμία άλλη προσπάθεια κάνει για επίλυση του όποιου προβλήματος. Προς το παρόν δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε καν το αίτιο του προβλήματος, πόσο μάλλον τη λύση... Έχω προτείνει να μπουν να εξετάσουν τι πάει στραβά τη στιγμή που συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα (να τους ειδοποιήσω), μόνο έτσι ίσως εντοπίσουν το αίτιο, αλλά αρνούνται να μπουν στον κόπο ή να δώσουν τηλ τεχνικού. 
Η μόνη διέξοδος είναι να δηλώνουμε το πρόβλημα ξεκάθαρα (στο www.ontelecoms.com) και με επιμονή (κάθε 15-30 ημέρες) ώστε να πειστούν ότι οι χρήστες δυσανασχετούν τόσο που πρέπει να ασχοληθούν!


ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ 4-5 ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΜΟΥ, ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ (όπως του manosf) ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ 2-3. ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΖΗΤΗΘΕΙ (όπως ότι δεν διορθώνεται με συγχρονισμό σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα). 
*Παρακαλώ θερμά για αυτοσυγκράτηση.*
Παρακαλώ να γράφετε στο νήμα μόνο όταν έχετε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα και χρήσιμο να πείτε, αφού έχετε διαβάσει τι έχει γραφεί, αφού έχετε κάνει δοκιμή 3-4 ημερών, γιατί έχει ξεχειλώσει και δύσκολα διαβάζεται -μπορεί κάποιος να καθαρίσει το 90% των μη χρήσιμων μηνυμάτων ώστε το νήμα να διαβάζεται? 
Ευχαριστώ Πολύ

----------


## atheos71

> εγω φιλε παντως απο τοτε που εριξα τον συγχρονισμο και το margin πηγε απο τα 5 στα 13 δεν εχω ξαναδει disconnect.


...κι εγώ που δεν τον έριξα ποτέ ,γιατί σταμάτησαν οι αποσυνδέσεις;  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## thanassisg

Καλησπέρα παιδια,

αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με χαμηλή ή μηδενική ταχύτητα.

Πρίν απο μερικούς μήνες το router ήταν κλειδωμενο στα 12384. Είχα μερικά κλασικά disconnects. Ξαφνικά και χωρίς να τουε πώ τίποτα κατέβασαν τον router στα 10011 και κυριολεκτικά σερνόταν αλλά χωρίς disconnects.
Πήρα τηλέφωνο το CC της ΟΝ και ο τεχνικός μπου είπε ότι το πολύ να το ανεβάσει στα 10970Και σας ρωτάω εάν είναι σωστό αυτό από την πλευρά τους (τεχνικά) ή μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω αλλαγή του router σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## atheos71

> Καλησπέρα παιδια,
> 
> αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με χαμηλή ή μηδενική ταχύτητα.
> 
> Πρίν απο μερικούς μήνες το router ήταν κλειδωμενο στα 12384. Είχα μερικά κλασικά disconnects. Ξαφνικά και χωρίς να τουε πώ τίποτα κατέβασαν τον router στα 10011 και κυριολεκτικά σερνόταν αλλά χωρίς disconnects.
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο το CC της ΟΝ και ο τεχνικός μπου είπε ότι το πολύ να το ανεβάσει στα 10970Και σας ρωτάω εάν είναι σωστό αυτό από την πλευρά τους (τεχνικά) ή μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω αλλαγή του router σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας


To σύνηθες γιατροσόφι της ΟΝ  :Whistle:

----------


## thanassisg

> To σύνηθες γιατροσόφι της ΟΝ


Τι προτείνεις????

----------


## atheos71

> Τι προτείνεις????


Bλέπω ότι έχεις 29 db attn(το δικό μου 42) και "πρέπει" να σε "κλειδώσουν" περίπου στη δική μου ταχύτητα για νά 'ναι εντάξει;Από θόρυβο γραμμής είσαι πάλι πολύ καλύτερα.
Μήπως κάτι φταίει στον κόμβο σου;(Δεν το ξέρω).
Αλλά βάσει των στοιχείων σου το "ρίξιμο" ταχύτητας το λέω γιατροσόφι....

----------


## Rebel Scum

Πρέπει να σε κλειδώσουν τουλάχιστο στα 12 με βάση τα στατιστικά σου...το θέμα το κολλήματος είναι *ΑΣΧΕΤΟ* με την ταχύτητα ότι και να σου λένε...α και όταν τους ζητησεις το ανέβασμα να τους τονίσεις να *ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΙ* εκεί και όχι σαν το δίκο μου που μετά από κάθε restart κλειδώνει όπυ του καπνίσει (από 10+ μέχρι 12)...

----------


## ilpara

> *Παρατήρησεις:*
> Όποιος έχει κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις κατά τις οποίες χάνει συγχρονισμό, για να διορθώσει αυτό το πρόβλημα κάνει restart router με παράπλευρη συνέπεια λόγω της επανεκίνησης να μην εφανίζεται το πρόβλημα της Χαμηλής ή Μηδενικής Ταχύτητας που συζητάμε, ακόμη και αν είναι υπαρκτό.Μόνο το πρόβλημα των κλασσικών αποσυνδέσεων διορθώνεται μόνιμα με κλείδωμα του router σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, όποιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ το προτείνει σαν λύση στο υπό συζήτηση πρόβλημα απλώς είναι άσχετος....
> ...
> Παρακαλώ να γράφετε στο νήμα μόνο όταν έχετε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα και χρήσιμο να πείτε, αφού έχετε διαβάσει τι έχει γραφεί, αφού έχετε κάνει δοκιμή 3-4 ημερών, γιατί έχει ξεχειλώσει και δύσκολα διαβάζεται -μπορεί κάποιος να καθαρίσει το 90% των μη χρήσιμων μηνυμάτων ώστε το νήμα να διαβάζεται? [/COLOR]
> Ευχαριστώ Πολύ





> Καλησπέρα παιδια,
> αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με χαμηλή ή μηδενική ταχύτητα.
> Πρίν απο μερικούς μήνες το router ήταν κλειδωμενο στα 12384. Είχα μερικά κλασικά disconnects. Ξαφνικά και χωρίς να τουε πώ τίποτα κατέβασαν τον router στα 10011 και κυριολεκτικά σερνόταν αλλά χωρίς disconnects.
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο το CC της ΟΝ και ο τεχνικός μπου είπε ότι το πολύ να το ανεβάσει στα 10970Και σας ρωτάω εάν είναι σωστό αυτό από την πλευρά τους (τεχνικά) ή μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω αλλαγή του router σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας


Νομίζω ότι δίνω απάντηση παραπάνω με τα κόκκινα γράμματα.
Ο ρούτερ σου σέρνεται ακριβώς επειδή σταμάτησες να έχεις κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις οπότε βρήκε ευκαιρία να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα του νήματος.
Παρακαλώ μη γράφετε χωρίς να έχετε διαβάσει ούτε τα μηνύματα της τελευταίας σελίδας!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Νομίζω ότι δίνω απάντηση παραπάνω με τα κόκκινα γράμματα.
> Ο ρούτερ σου σέρνεται ακριβώς επειδή σταμάτησες να έχεις κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις οπότε βρήκε ευκαιρία να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα του νήματος.
> Παρακαλώ μη γράφετε χωρίς να έχετε διαβάσει ούτε τα μηνύματα της τελευταίας σελίδας!


Χωρίς καμία διάθεση κριτικής αλλά αν όλοι έγραφαν μόνο κάτι καινούργιο για το θέμα το thread θα είχε πέσει στην τελευταία σελίδα του φορουμ :Razz:  
Σίγουρα υπάρχει μια φλυαρία και πολλοί δεν διαβάζουν έστω τα βασικά αλλά ίσως από τα πολλά βγάλουμε κάτι χρήσιμο...αρκεί να μην ξεφεύγουμε πολύ.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Παιδια η μηδενικη ταχυτητα σε μενα υπαρχει μονο οταν ειναι συνεχομενες μερες αναμενο το ρουτερ και ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ.

Με restart διορθωνεται αμεσως επομενως:

ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ DSLAM , ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ (στις ωρες αιχμης παρουσιαζονται disconnets εαν και εφοσον δεν εχεις καλο noise margin)

Αλλο να ειναι μπουκωμενο το dslam και να μη κατεβαζεις οσο πρεπει και αλλο να εχεις μηδενικη ταχυτητα , εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Παιδια η μηδενικη ταχυτητα σε μενα υπαρχει μονο οταν ειναι συνεχομενες μερες αναμενο το ρουτερ και ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ.
> 
> Με restart διορθωνεται αμεσως επομενως:
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ DSLAM , ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ (στις ωρες αιχμης παρουσιαζονται disconnets εαν και εφοσον δεν εχεις καλο noise margin)
> 
> Αλλο να ειναι μπουκωμενο το dslam και να μη κατεβαζεις οσο πρεπει και αλλο να εχεις μηδενικη ταχυτητα , εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα.


Ναι αλλά να πρέπει να κάνεις restart μερικές φορές τη μέρα δεν βλέπεις το πρόβλημα; 
Αν διαβάσεις το thread το μόνο που μπορεί να ευθύνεται είναι το DSLAM. Τώρα που και τι ακριβώς αν το ξέραμε θα παίρναμε την ΟΝ μπας και το διορθώσουν

----------


## atheos71

> Παιδια η μηδενικη ταχυτητα σε μενα υπαρχει μονο οταν ειναι συνεχομενες μερες αναμενο το ρουτερ και ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ.
> 
> Με restart διορθωνεται αμεσως επομενως:
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ DSLAM , ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ (στις ωρες αιχμης παρουσιαζονται disconnets εαν και εφοσον δεν εχεις καλο noise margin)
> 
> Αλλο να ειναι μπουκωμενο το dslam και να μη κατεβαζεις οσο πρεπει και αλλο να εχεις μηδενικη ταχυτητα , εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα.


Δε θα τό λεγα...
Και η ταχύτητα ίδια όλες τις ώρες(δεν πάει παραπάνω  :Razz:  )

----------


## amora

Γείτονα Αναστάσιε, όλα αυτά που λογικά σκέφτεσαι τα έχουμε συζητήσει πολύ καιρό τώρα. Είναι διαπιστωμένο - διακριβωμένο ότι είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα της ΟΝ που εμφανίζεται σε κάποιους χρήστες χωρίς συγκεκριμένο pattern. Έχω πάει στη Σωρού 5 φορές γι' αυτό το πρόβλημα. Η αναλυτική περιγραφή του ilpara τα λέει όλα.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Δλδ σε συγκεκριμενο Dslam στο συγκεκριμενο router παρουσιαζεται διαρκως αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## amora

Και στο συγκεκριμένο DSLAM με διαφορετικό router. Εμένα μου το άλλαξαν και το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Σήμερα πήγα από Σωρού (7η φορά...) και τους ζήτησα να μου αλλάξουν πόρτα στο DSLAM, επειδή είναι το μόνο που δεν έχει γίνει. Δε βλέπω να το κάνουν πάντως. Περίπτωση χαλκού την εξαιρώ εντελώς, είναι καθαρά παθητικό στοιχείο.

----------


## atheos71

> Και στο συγκεκριμένο DSLAM με διαφορετικό router. Εμένα μου το άλλαξαν και το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Σήμερα πήγα από Σωρού (7η φορά...) και τους ζήτησα να μου αλλάξουν πόρτα στο DSLAM, επειδή είναι το μόνο που δεν έχει γίνει. Δε βλέπω να το κάνουν πάντως. Περίπτωση χαλκού την εξαιρώ εντελώς, είναι καθαρά παθητικό στοιχείο.


Καλημέρα.Πώς πάει σήμερα;

----------


## azanka

> Δλδ σε συγκεκριμενο Dslam στο συγκεκριμενο router παρουσιαζεται διαρκως αυτο το προβλημα?


σε συγκεκριμένο DSLAM και router (το δικό μου  :Razz: ) το πρόβλημα μπορεί να παρουσιάζεται 5-6 φορές τη μέρα, και μετά να μην ξαναπαρουσιάζεται για κανα μήνα και μετά πάλι 5-6 φορές τη μέρα...

----------


## amora

> Καλημέρα.Πώς πάει σήμερα;


Μου έφτιαξαν το τηλέφωνο. Άλλαξα και προφίλ σε 9/1 που παλιότερα ήταν πιο σταθερό (μεγαλύτερα διαστήματα μεταξύ reset) και θα δω. Αν δε μου αλλάξουν πόρτα δεν ελπίζω ότι θα δω αλλαγή (χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ούτε και γι' αυτό).

----------


## gkaraflas

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους σας.Ειμαι και εγω ενας απο τους δυσμοιρους  συνδρομητες της ΟΝ(ωχ!!!)Telecoms.Απο την αρχη εχω προβληματα με συχνες αποσυνδεσεις του pirelli.Επειτα απο αμετρητα πειραματα οσον αφορα τη συνδεσμολογια(φιλτρα,splitter,τηλεφωνα κτλ) λυση δεν εχει προκυψει.Δηλωσα το προβλημα στους τεχνικους της ΟΝ αλλα ματαια...Οι αλλαγες προφιλ, θεωρω οτι δεν αποτελουν λυση στο προβλημα (εχω αλλαξει 4 προφιλ εως τωρα 10246-511, 13981-1023, 5961-512,11994-1023).ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΜΑ!!! Η γραμμη δεν εχει προβλημα ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ(Στις 8/1/2008 εγινε ελεγχος της γραμμης μου και του κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας απο τεχνικο της ΟΝ και δεν εντοπιστηκε κανενα προβλημα). Πολυ απλα η ΟΝ μας δουλευει κανονικα και με το νομο!!!!!!!!!!Απο την επισκεψη του τεχνικου και για 25 ωρες ολα ηταν καλα(8/1/2008 09.55- 9/1/2008 11.00) αλλα στη συνεχεια ξανα τα ιδια, απλα οχι με τη συχνοτητα που ειχα πριν(αποσυνδεσεις ανα μιση ωρα στο προφιλ 5961-512). Εχω δοκιμασει περα απο το pirelli και ενα linksys WAG 354G αλλα εχω τα ιδια σχεδον αποτελεσματα.Ζητησα αλλαγη του μοντεμ και περιμενω την παραδοση του για να βγαλω τα τελικα μου συμπερασματα και να προβω στην επομενη κινηση μου΄ την καταγγελια της συμβασης με την ΟΝ. Ολα αυτα διοτι απο τις 19/11/2007 εως σημερα 9/1/2008 εχω ταλαιπωρηθει αφανταστα και τους πληρωνω (οπως και ολοι οι υπολοιποι συνδρομητες) για μια κακιστη και γεματη ταλαιπωρια παροχη???υπηρεσιων.Να συμπληρωσω οτι η επισκεψη του τεχνικου πραγματοποιηθηκε κατοπιν απειρων κλησεων και ουσιαστικου "εκβιασμου" αναφορικα με καταγγελια της συμβασης.

Σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας και ζητω συγγνωμη για την εκταση του μυνηματος.

    Monitoring Index:


ADSL Status Information: 
Status 
Data Rate Information 
Defect/Failure Indication 
Statistics 


Status:

 Configured
 Current

Line Status
 ---
 SHOWTIME

Link Type
 Automatic
 G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Fast Path


[Go Top]


Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 11994 (Kbps.)


[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 11 dB
 16 dB

Attenuation
 13 dB
 27 dB


Indicator Name
 Near End Indicator
 Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction
 0
 0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
 0
 37431

Fast Path CRC Error
 0
 0

Interleaved Path CRC Error
 0
 605

Loss of Signal Defect
 0
 ---

Fast Path HEC Error
 0
 0

Interleaved Path HEC Error
 0
 0


[Go Top]


Statistics:
Received Cells
 60970

Transmitted Cells
 13471


[Go Top]


Runtime Code Version:   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)

----------


## atheos71

... και φαίνεται να είσαι οκ από απόσταση , θόρυβο  :Thinking: 
Πόσες αποσυνδέσεις έχεις ημερισίως;

----------


## gkaraflas

Στο προφιλ 10246-511 ειχα περιπου 1 την ωρα,τραβηγμενα τις δυο.Στο 13981-1023 αρχικα ειχα 1 σε πεντε ημερες (18/12/2007-22/12/2007) μετα ηλθε το χαος ,στο 5961-512 ανα μιση ωρα.Στο (ελπιζω τελευταιο προφιλ) 11994-1023 για 1 ημερα ημουν οκ.Μετα περιπου ανα 1 ωρα. ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ.Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ,ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΤΩΝ 10Mb ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ Η ΟΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ.

Υ.Γ Συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα μολις γυρισα απο τη δουλεια

----------


## stef128

OK συνφωνω απολυτα με οτι λετε γιατι το εχς δει , οχι σε μενα αλλα σε αλλους !!!!!!
Ερωτηση , αφου εχει προβλημα το προφιλ 10 εγω γιατι ειμαι κλειδωμενος εδω και 2 μηνες χωρις προβληματα ?  Πιστευω οτι οι τεχνικοι τελικα απαντανε συμφωνα με αυτα που τους λεμε 
με διαφορες δικαολογιες!!!!!! Τωρα εαν γνωριζουνε πιο ειναι το προβλημα η οχι δεν ξερω!!!!!!!

----------


## gkaraflas

Καλημερα σε ολους.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι μαλλον γνωριζουν την ολη κατασταση και δεν ασχολουνται η δεν τους αφηνουν να ασχοληθουν

----------


## atheos71

> Καλημερα σε ολους.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι μαλλον γνωριζουν την ολη κατασταση και δεν ασχολουνται η δεν τους αφηνουν να ασχοληθουν


Ποιοί δεν τους αφήνουν;

----------


## stathis argitis

Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι μόλις αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα στους τεχνικούς της On και τους λες ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι γνώστο γιατί το αντιμετωπίζουν πολλοί χρήστες, σου λένε ότι δεν το έχουν ξαναακούσει.

Και όταν τους παραπέμπεις στο post εδώ που γράφουμε όλοι εμείς που τόσους μήνες έχουμε αυτό το μπούκωμα της γραμμής , σου λένε μην κοιτάς τι γράφει ο κάθε ένας μέσα στο adslgr.

Σε εμένα εκάναν μικρουποβαθμίσεις και στο download rate και στο upload rate την πρώτην φορά απο εκεί που κλείδωνα στα 9800 down τώρα είμαι στα 9020 και την δεύτερη φορά στο upload με έριξαν κάτω απο το 1000   
σταθερά, ενώ στην αρχή κλείδωνε πάνω από 1000.

Το αποτέλεσμα κανένα φυσικά ...μάλιστα αυτό έγινε τις ημέρες των γιορτών που υπήρχε σαφής επιδείνωση του προβλήματος και χρειάζονταν 3-4 restart στο router ημερησίως.

Τώρα ξαναεπανήλθε με 1 εως 2 restart τις ώρες από 19:00-24:00

----------


## atheos71

> Και όταν τους παραπέμπεις στο post εδώ που γράφουμε όλοι εμείς που τόσους μήνες έχουμε αυτό το μπούκωμα της γραμμής , σου λένε μην κοιτάς τι γράφει ο κάθε ένας μέσα στο adslgr.


Kαι που να παραπεμφθούν δηλαδή; (ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το adslgr.com)

----------


## stathis argitis

Σήμερα ξανά επιδεινώθηκε η κατάσταση, 3 restart έως τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πλέον.

Βρίσκω το download παγωμένο.

απο τις 10 το πρωί που έγινε το πρώτο κόλημα έως τις 9 το βράδυ που έγινε το πιό πρόσφατο.

----------


## Avesael

Μην κοιτάτε το adslgr.com , Φταίει ο Ο.Τ.Ε. !  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## con

Εμένα πολλές φορές δε φτάνει πια σε μηδενική ταχύτητα όπως παλιά, αλλά χάνει συγχρονισμό τελείως. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει οτι μετά από συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις που κάνω σε σχέση με το router πέφτει δραματικά η ταχύτητα (π.χ. στο speedtest στα 500Mbps) και μετά από reboot επανέρχεται στα 7200Mbps. Προσπαθώ να δω ποιες χρήσεις μου βγάζουν το πρόβλημα. Ως τώρα παρουσιάζεται συχνά όταν χρησιμοποιώ για σύνδεση powerline (έχω ένα devolo για κάποια δωμάτια) και επίσης όταν συνδέομαι μέσω evoice από το ασύρματο τηλέφωνό μου που έχει ενσωματωμένο ATA. Μήπως είναι θέμα router τελικά και συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις το μπουκώνουν? Ίσως αν άφηναν ξεκλείδωτο το pirelli να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τίποτε μόνοι μας με αυτό το πρόβλημα που έχει παρατραβήξει. Δεν είναι δυνατό κάθε τρεις και λίγο να κάνουμε reboot!

Υ.Γ. Δε φτιάχνει κανείς ένα scriptaki που να κάνει 2 φορές τη μέρα reboot το router?  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Συνεχίζονται οι ... μηδενικές αποσυνδέσεις!Μπράβο στον πάροχό μου γι αυτήν την αυτονόητη επιτυχία :Razz:

----------


## ilpara

> Επαναλαμβάνω και ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ --Παρακαλώ διαβάστε προσεχτικά--
> 
> *Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:*
> Ίσως το ποιο ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ πρόβλημα της ΟΝ από τον Αύγουστο 2007 και μετά.
> Η ταχύτητα φθίνει σταδιακά (εντός 1-2 ωρών) ή απότομα και γίνεται πολύ χαμηλή ή μηδενική.Προσοχή ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, δηλ το λαμπάκι online αναβοσβήνει κανονικά και η σελίδα του pirelli δείχνει κανονικά ip κλπ. δηλαδή ΔΕΝ είναι "κλασσική αποσύνδεση".Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (συνήθως βράδυ), στους περισσότερους 1 φορά την ημέρα, σε ορισμένους ποιο συχνά, σε μοτίβο μη σταθερό (δηλ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί 2-3 φορές μια ημέρα, και καμμία την επόμενη).Τα λάθη στο far end αυξάνονται πολύ.Με restart router είτε από διακοπτάκι είτε από 192.168.1.1 διορθώνεται άμεσα.
> *Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ οφείλεται σε:*
> Στο pirelli (έχω δοκιμάσει 2)Στο πως "έκατσε" το firmware (έχω δοκιμάσει επανεγκατάσταση από τεχνικό ON)Στη ποιότητα της γραμμής (τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ όταν ζητήθηκε "εξυγίανση" και τεχνικός της ΟΝ που τη μέτρησε την βρήκαν και οι δύο ΟΚ)Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έχω δοκιμάσει και με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα).Στον Η/Υ σας ή στο videobox (έχω δοκιμάσει με μόνο το ένα επάνω στο router).Στο filter, στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σας κλπ. (έχω δοκιμάσει έως και χωρίς τηλέφωνα)Στο upnp, στο wireless, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο παρόμοιο (τα έχω δοκιμάσει) Στην καλωδίωση έως το DSLAM (o manosf, τεχνικός δικτύων, κατάφερε να ελέγξει την καλωδίωση από το γραφείο του έως το DSLAM)
> *Το πρόβλημα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ οφείλεται σε:*
> Στο DSLAM (MSAN κατά ΟΝ) (είτε στη κάρτα, είτε στο firmware, είτε στις ρυθμίσεις)Στο firmware του pirelli (ίσως χρειάζεται νέα έκδοση)Στο υπερφόρτωμα των DSLAMs με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών από όσο αντέχουν.Στο τυποποιημένο προφίλ χρήστη (με διαφορετικά προφίλ το πρόβλημα εμφανιζόταν με διαφορετική συχνότητα, π.χ. με Χ προφίλ σε FAST εμφανιζόταν κάθε 10 λεπτά, με Υ σε FAST δεν το είχα για 48 ώρες, με Ζ σε INTERLEAVED εμφανιζόταν1 φορά ημερησίως κλπ) -Να ρωτάτε τον τεχνικό ποιο είναι το ακριβές προφίλ που είστε ρυθμισμένοι.
> ...


*ΝΕΑ (όπως πάντα αρνητικά):*
Παρά το γεγονός ότι όσα γράφω παραπάνω (βλέπε κόκκινα στο quote) τα έχω αναφέρει επανειλλημένως (δεκάδες φορές κυριολεκτικά) τόσο προφορικά όσο και εγγράφως (fax και στο website της ΟΝ) αποφάσισαν να δουν το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε στην περίπτωση μου (στα κρυφά χωρίς να μου τηλεφωνήσουν) και τι έκαναν???
...
... (παρακαλώ μαντέψτε, δεν είναι δύσκολο)
...
ω! ναί! την ασπιρίνη "ρίχνω την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού" από 8200/770 σε 6900/510 με συνέπεια για attn up/down 16/33 το noise up/down να πάει από 16/13dB (ήδη καλό!) σε 23/15dB.
Αποτέλεσμα?
...
... (παρακαλώ μαντέψτε, δεν είναι δύσκολο)
...
καμμία βελτίωση όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε, πριν 30' αναγκάστηκα να κάνω το κλασσικό restart router διότι είχα μεν internet αλλά τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα που η iptv δεν άνοιγε και οι ιστοσελίδες άνοιγαν με δυσκολία, φυσικά μετά την επανεκκίνηση όλα οκ, έως αύριο φαντάζομαι... 
Μα είναι ηλίθιοι (γιατί μόνο την ασπιρίνη ξέρουν) και τεμπέληδες (γιατί δεν διαβάζουν το ιστορικό του χρήστη, είχα ξαναδοκιμάσει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα και τους το είχα γράψει)
άντε τώρα να τους ξαναβρώ να επαναφέρουν σε 8200/770 -εφιάλτης :Mad: 
χειρότερο από την τεχνική τους ανεπάρκεια είναι ο μαγικός τους τρόπος να σου τσακίζουν τα νεύρα με την ανεκδιήγητη συμπεριφορά-αντιμετώπιση του πελάτη

----------


## amora

> Μα είναι ηλίθιοι (γιατί μόνο την ασπιρίνη ξέρουν) και τεμπέληδες (γιατί δεν διαβάζουν το ιστορικό του χρήστη, είχα ξαναδοκιμάσει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα και τους το είχα γράψει)
> άντε τώρα να τους ξαναβρώ να επαναφέρουν σε 8200/770 -εφιάλτης
> χειρότερο από την τεχνική τους ανεπάρκεια είναι ο μαγικός τους τρόπος να σου τσακίζουν τα νεύρα με την ανεκδιήγητη συμπεριφορά-αντιμετώπιση του πελάτη


Φίλε ilpara,

Μας έχουν κυριολεκτικά γραμμένους. Κι εγώ το παλεύω καιρό τώρα και μόνιμα ακούω τα ίδια. Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση η τυχαιότητα εμφάνισης του προβλήματος και η αδυναμία εύρεσης λύσης. Προφανώς θεωρούν ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα το να κάνεις reset στο router, μάλιστα κάποιος μου είπε "μα γιατί αφήνετε ανοιχτό το router συνεχώς, είναι κακό για το περιβάλλον...", θέλοντας επίσης να με πείσει ότι πρέπει να κάνω προληπτικά reset όποτε μπορώ.

Είναι όντως το μεγαλύτερο και σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα της ΟΝ, το οποίο κατά την άποψή μου την εντάσσει στους κακούς παρόχους από πλευράς ποιότητας.

----------


## con

Μα είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι: Σε περίπτωση που τους αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα, σε κατεβάζουν προφίλ και τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου γιατί έχεις δοκιμάσει πλέον όλα τα προφίλ και έχεις δει οτι δε φτιάχνει. Η τελευταία μόδα είναι να σου χαμηλώνουν και το upload. Πρέπει λοιπόν να ξανακάτσεις με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο και να τους πείσεις να σε βάλουν στο προφίλ που είχες. Από την άλλη αν δεν τους το αναφέρεις καθόλου, ξέρεις οτι δε θα φτιάξει ποτέ. Δεν παραξενεύονται οτι έχουν χαμηλώσει προφίλ σε εκατοντάδες χρήστες και δε φτιάχνει? Γιατί χάνουν την ώρα τους και μαζί και τη δική μας?

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά, 
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στον πεθερό μου και έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα από τον Σεπτέμβριο που ενεργοποιήθηκε...
Λύση από πλευράς ΟΝ, δεν υπάρχει...Ούτε θέληση να ερευνηθεί έστω το πρόβλημα υπάρχει...
Ο άνθρωπος, δεν νοιάζεται τόσο για το ιντερνετ όσο για το τηλέφωνο, που ευτυχώς δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα, και επειδή παρατηρείται ΜΟΝΟ στην ΟΝ, καλό είναι να αποχωρήσει από την εταιρεία αυτή, και να πάει κάπου αλλού που τουλάχιστον θα έχει αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία...

----------


## Rebel Scum

Το πρόβλημα παραμένει ακάθεκτο με περιόδους έξαρσης (κόλλημα μέσα σε 10 λεπτά) και με μέσο όρο κάποιες ώρες...

Μάλλον θα περιμένω κανα δυο μήνες και θα την κάνω με ελαφρά...έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο..

----------


## gkaraflas

Kαλημερα σε ολη την ταλαιπωρημενη ομαδα χρηστων της ΟΝtelecoms.Επειτα απο την αλλαγη/δοκιμη 3 modem Pirelli και ενος Linksys το προβλημα των αποσυνδεσεων παραμενει.Χθες παρελαβα το τελευταιο πειραματοζωο, καλω στην ΟΝ για να του περασουν firmware και επειτα απο 10!!! ωρες το δεχθηκε.Τερμα τα διφραγκα!!!!!!!!!Στελνω καταγγελια της συμβασης στην ΕΕΕΤ και ανεβαινω τη Δευτερα στο Μαρουσι να τους τα βροντηξω στη μουρη.
Καποια στιγμη εγραψα πως τεχνικος της ΟΝ μου ανεφερε πως το προφιλ των 10Mb ειναι προβληματικο και δυστυχως επιβεβαιωνεται.Αποσυνδεσεις στο δεκαλεπτο.

----------


## amora

> Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα, και επειδή παρατηρείται ΜΟΝΟ στην ΟΝ, καλό είναι να αποχωρήσει από την εταιρεία αυτή, και να πάει κάπου αλλού που τουλάχιστον θα έχει αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία...


Αυτό ακριβώς θέλει και η ΟΝ. Προτιμά να χάσει λίγους πελάτες που γκρινιάζουν και να μείνει μόνο με όσους δεν έχουν (ή δεν ξέρουν ότι έχουν) προβλήματα. Εγώ δεν θα τους την κάνω τη χάρη. Θα κάνω reset το router όποτε χρειάζεται και θα τους κάνω απανωτές καταγγελίες ανά δεκαήμερο (όπως τις ομαδοποιεί και η ΕΕΤΤ). Κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσει να τους στοιχίζω τα διπλά ή τριπλά από όσα θα τους δίνω εγώ. Άντε γιατί έχει παραγίνει το κακό με τους χαρτογιακάδες που μας φλομώνουν στα μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια και τις επενδύσεις...

----------


## panos_tg

> Παιδιά, 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στον πεθερό μου και έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα από τον Σεπτέμβριο που ενεργοποιήθηκε...
> Λύση από πλευράς ΟΝ, δεν υπάρχει...Ούτε θέληση να ερευνηθεί έστω το πρόβλημα υπάρχει...
> Ο άνθρωπος, δεν νοιάζεται τόσο για το ιντερνετ όσο για το τηλέφωνο, που ευτυχώς δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα, και επειδή παρατηρείται ΜΟΝΟ στην ΟΝ, καλό είναι να αποχωρήσει από την εταιρεία αυτή, και να πάει κάπου αλλού που τουλάχιστον θα έχει αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία...


Να αποχωρήσει από την εταιρία αλλά ταυτόχρονα να κάνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Μην σκεφτόμαστε μόνο την πάρτη μας(δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα ultraCG7). Υπάρχουν τόσοι ανυποψίαστοι άνθρωποι που θα μπλέξουν με τα δίχτυα της ΟΝ χωρίς να ξέρουν τι τους περιμένει. Καταγγελίες πάνω στις καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ, στη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, στα κανάλια, παντού. Κάποια στιγμή θα της τρίξουν τα δόντια της ΟΝ για τα καλά!

----------


## atheos71

> είναι κακό για το περιβάλλον..." .


Tί κακό κάνει στο περιβάλλον;Είπε;Θα μας τρελλάνουν τελείως με τις μ......ς που λένε!

----------


## amora

[QUOTE=atheos71;1709780]Tί κακό κάνει στο περιβάλλον;Είπε;Θα μας τρελλάνουν τελείως με τις μ......ς που λένε![/QUOT

Επειδή είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτό και καταναλώνει ρεύμα...... Δεν είναι λάθος αυτό, αλλά μη μας πουν και ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό υπάρχει για προστασία του περιβάλλοντος  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Nαι ,η κατανάλωση του ρεύματος τους μάρανε ...  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*




			Καλά ,πως σού 'ρθε αυτό;

----------


## CostasBal

> Μα είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι: Σε περίπτωση που τους αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα, σε κατεβάζουν προφίλ και τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου γιατί έχεις δοκιμάσει πλέον όλα τα προφίλ και έχεις δει οτι δε φτιάχνει. Η τελευταία μόδα είναι να σου χαμηλώνουν και το upload. Πρέπει λοιπόν να ξανακάτσεις με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο και να τους πείσεις να σε βάλουν στο προφίλ που είχες. Από την άλλη αν δεν τους το αναφέρεις καθόλου, ξέρεις οτι δε θα φτιάξει ποτέ. Δεν παραξενεύονται οτι έχουν χαμηλώσει προφίλ σε εκατοντάδες χρήστες και δε φτιάχνει? Γιατί χάνουν την ώρα τους και μαζί και τη δική μας?


Φίλοι συναγωνιστές μετά από 1 μήνα με προβλήματα disconnect (στα 15Mbps/SNR 5-6db), 1 μήνα με μηδενικές ταχύτητες τα απογεύματα (στα 12Mbps/SNR 7-8db, με ρίξανε μετά από δική μου προτροπή στο help desk) είδα επιτέλους άσπρο φως.

Την Πέμπτη 10/1 το απόγευμα, που γύρισα από τη δουλειά ,είδα ότι έχω συγχρονίσει στα 10Mbps και ο θόρυβος πήγε στα 11 db και υπάρχουν στιγμές που πάει στα 13db. Επίσης το παράξενο είναι μειώθηκε και το Attenuation κατά 1 db.

Από την Πέμπτη τέρμα οι μηδενικές ταχύτητες, δεν έχω κάνει ούτε ένα restart του router μου και, το σημαντικότερο, η IpTV παίζει άψογα μετά από 2 μήνες μαυρίλας  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι η δεύτερη μείωση της ταχύτητας, στα 10Mbps, έγινε χωρίς καμία δική μου επικοινωνία με το help desk, καθώς είχα τις ίδιες ανησυχίες  με τον προλαλήσαντα. Μάλλον έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στα configurations των DSLAMs του κέντρου μου (Ηλιούπολη) ή κάποιο ζευγάρι χαλκού κοντά στο δικό μου που δημιουργούσε παράσιτα απελευθερώθηκε (υπόθεση κάνω).

----------


## Rebel Scum

Σήμερα δεν έπαιρνε IP πάλι (ωραίος συνδυασμός ε; πρέπει να κάνω restart και μετά υπάρεχουν φορές που κάνει 30 λεπτά να πάρει IP) και είπα να καλέσω το CC λίγο για να πάρω τη δόση μου...

Το θεϊκό που μου είπε η κοπέλα ήταν "βλέπω στο σύστημα πως είχατε κάποια προβλήματα αλλά έχουν λυθεί!"...η απάντηση μου ήταν φυσικά ότι τίποτα δε λύθηκε αλλά βαρέθηκα να σας παίρνω...

Αυτά...

*EDIT*: Πιστεύετε πως αυτό το πρόβλημα συνιστά παραβίαση του συμβολαίου από την ΟΝ και έχουμε δικαίωμα φυγής χωρίς πληρωμή των υπολοίπων παγίων;

----------


## nosf1234

Εδω και τρεις μερες και εμενα παρουσιαζει το ιδιο προβλημα με την IP . Σημερα το πρωι μαλιστα περιμενα τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα μεχρι να παρει IP..

----------


## Avesael

Αν και ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα, αυτό με την αργοπορία στο να πάρει IP, είναι ανησυχητικό...

----------


## amora

Το έχω κι εγώ, όχι 30 λεπτά όμως. Η όλη φάση του restart κρατάει πάνω από 5-7 λεπτά πλέον. Αφήστε το παιδιά, είναι για τα μπάζα...

----------


## atheos71

Ξεκάθαρο θέμα τύχης τί θα σου κάτσει είναι το πακέτ*ΟΝ*.
Επειδή λύση δε βλέπω , η μοναδική κίνηση που απέμεινε είναι η αποχώρηση δυστυχώς.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Ξεκάθαρο θέμα τύχης τί θα σου κάτσει είναι το πακέτ*ΟΝ*.
> Επειδή λύση δε βλέπω , η μοναδική κίνηση που απέμεινε είναι η αποχώρηση δυστυχώς.


τάδε έφη atheos71 και αποχώρησ*ΟΝ*  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

M' αρέσει το άλλ*ΟΝ* θέμα.Των διευθύνσε*ΟΝ*.Στατικ*ΟΝ* ή δυναμικ*ΟΝ*;
Ιδού η απορία.
Εξακολουθώ ,πάραυτα, να απολαμβάνω τη μη αποσύνδεση και τη σταθερή ταχύτητα για (δείτε κάτω)

----------


## nemesis000

Χαίρετε και καλή χρονιά.

Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος με ΟΝ απο 5/11/07 και είχα διάφορα προβλήματα με την σύνδεση. Έκανα μέχρι και αλλαγή router, αλλα από τις αρχές Δεκέμβρη υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα που κρεμάει την σύνδεσή μου.

Στο status του Pirelli και στο πεδίο Fast Path CRC Error και συγκεκριμένα στο πεδίο Far End Indicator παίρνει αρκετά λάθη. Όταν δε τα λάθη αυτά αυξάνονται με ρυθμό 100 λάθη το δευτερόλεπτο (που σημαίνει αρκετές φορές την ημέρα ανεξάρτητα με το αν κατεβάζω ή οχι) η σύνδεση μου γίνεται αδύνατη (αν και το μόντεμ συγχρονισμένο και εχω ΙΡ).

Έχω πάρει αρκετά τηέφωνα στο 13801 αλλά μάταια. Δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν.

Έχω δοκιμάσει να συνδέσω το μόντεμ στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική πρίζα του σπιτιού χωρίς splitter πάνω αλλα τζίφος.

Έχει κάποιος από εσάς αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Βρήκε λύση;

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. Όποια βοήθεια θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## erateinos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123348

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ξεκάθαρο θέμα τύχης τί θα σου κάτσει είναι το πακέτ*ΟΝ*.
> Επειδή λύση δε βλέπω , η μοναδική κίνηση που απέμεινε είναι η αποχώρηση δυστυχώς.


Δυστυχώς εκεί βαίνω και εγώ...

----------


## gkaraflas

Καλημερα σε ολους. Το σλογκαν της ΟΝ θα πρεπει να μετατραπει απο "Εσεις θελετε , η ΟΝ πραγματοποιει" σε "Εσεις θελετε , η ΟΝ σας ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙ".Συστησε το φιλο σου και κανε ενα δωρο και στους δυο, ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα περιμενω ανυπομονα να περασει και αυτη η μερα και να ελθει η Δευτερα.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Καλημερα σε ολους. Το σλογκαν της ΟΝ θα πρεπει να μετατραπει απο "Εσεις θελετε , η ΟΝ πραγματοποιει" σε "Εσεις θελετε , η ΟΝ σας ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙ".Συστησε το φιλο σου και κανε ενα δωρο και στους δυο, ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα περιμενω ανυπομονα να περασει και αυτη η μερα και να ελθει η Δευτερα.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Πολύ καλό!!!!



Off Topic


		Αυτό με την ΙΡ το έχω κ εγώ!!!!!Χθές πήρα στο cc γιατί κάθε λίγο κ λιγάκι αποσυγχρονιζόταν το μόντεμ κ πάλι από την αρχή...Ο τεχνικός μου είπε να κάνω hard reset*...Όπως κ έκανα...Έφταξε το πράγμα για μερικές ώρες αλλά μετά πάλι τα ίδια!!Σήμερα μόνο μία φορά αποσυγχρονίστηκε κ με ένα απλό reset είναι όλα καλά!!!

* Ο τεχνικός μου συνέστησε να μην κάνω hard reset από μόνη μου χώρις να συνομιλώ με κάποιον τεχνικό ταυτόχρονα γιατί μπορεί να κάνει να πιάσει IP 2 μέρες!!!!!!!!!! :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά όσον αφορά τα 30λεπτα αναμονής για ΙΡ έχει ξανασυζητηθεί.
Βγάλτε το από την πρίζα (ή κλείστε το από το κουμπί) και περιμένετε 3-4 λεπτά ώστε να "καθαρίσει" η γραμμή.
Σε εμένα αυτό πιάνει πάντα.

----------


## Tem

> Παιδιά όσον αφορά τα 30λεπτα αναμονής για ΙΡ έχει ξανασυζητηθεί.
> Βγάλτε το από την πρίζα (ή κλείστε το από το κουμπί) και περιμένετε 3-4 λεπτά ώστε να "καθαρίσει" η γραμμή.
> Σε εμένα αυτό πιάνει πάντα.


πιάνει αλλά δεν είναι λύση να βάζεις και να βγάζεις συνέχεια τα καλώδια

----------


## atheos71

Δε διορθώνονται τα προβλήματα χωρίς τη βούληση ,δυστυχώς, αυτών ... που από αβλεψία,έλλειψη γνώσης,
πείτε το όπως θέλετε,δεν κάνουν τίποτα για αυτό.Η πραγματικότητα αυτό καταδεικνύει ...
Ελλείψεις που θα ταλανίζουν και προβληματίζουν τους χρήστες ...Χαμηλομηδενικές ταχύτητες ,αποσυνδέσεις
και τα τοιαύτα.Να το "συμβιβάσουμε" ,πληρώνοντας "λειψά" χρήματα εφόσον λαμβάνουμε
"λειψές" υπηρεσίες;Είναι λύση αυτή;

----------


## ilpara

Off Topic





> Παιδιά όσον αφορά τα 30λεπτα αναμονής για ΙΡ έχει ξανασυζητηθεί.
> Βγάλτε το από την πρίζα (ή κλείστε το από το κουμπί) και περιμένετε 3-4 λεπτά ώστε να "καθαρίσει" η γραμμή.
> Σε εμένα αυτό πιάνει πάντα.


*"30min Αναμονή για να πάρει IP ο router"*
Δεν έχω το εν λόγω πρόβλημα, το pirelli μου παίρνει IP σε 2-3 λεπτά μετά από επανεκκίνηση. 
Παρόλαυτά το θεωρώ σοβαρό πρόβλημα. 
Όποιος το έχει ας ανοίξει ΝΕΟ ΘΕΜΑ, να μην το συζητάμε εδώ.



........Auto merged post: ilpara added 14 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> *ΝΕΑ (όπως πάντα αρνητικά):*
> ...
> ω! ναί! την ασπιρίνη "ρίχνω την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού" από 8200/770 σε 6900/510 με συνέπεια για attn up/down 16/33 το noise up/down να πάει από 16/13dB (ήδη καλό!) σε 23/15dB.
> Αποτέλεσμα?
> καμμία βελτίωση...


Επιβεβαιώνω:
Με 6900/510 χρειάζεται να κάνω restart router πολύ ποιο συχνά από ότι με 8200/770, δηλ. 3-4 ημερησίως αντί για 1 ημερησίως. Συνεπώς για μια ακόμη φορά επιβεβαιώνω ότι: 
*ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ*
... άντε να δούμε πως θα τα καταφέρω να με επαναφέρουν στο προηγούμενο προφίλ 8200/770 όπου αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα με τη μικρότερη συχνότητα

----------


## Giwrgos7

Σημερα το πρωι αντιμετωπισα κι εγω, για πρωτη φορα, το προβλημα της μεγαλης καθυστερησης για να παρει IP.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο...περιμένω την αποψινή αποκαλούμενη αναβάθμιση του κέντρου Νέας Σμύρνης μήπως δω βελτίωση και αρχίζω με τις καταγγελίες κτλ...Η κατάστασή τους είναι τραγική...

----------


## CostasBal

> Η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο...περιμένω την αποψινή αποκαλούμενη αναβάθμιση του κέντρου Νέας Σμύρνης μήπως δω βελτίωση και αρχίζω με τις καταγγελίες κτλ...Η κατάστασή τους είναι τραγική...


Μην περιμένεις και πολλά. Στη δική μου περίπτωση μετά την αναβάθμιση του κέντρου Ηλιούπολης για 3 ημέρες έπαιζε μια χαρά. Από την Κυριακή το απόγευμα και μετά ξανά τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Περισσότερα μπουκώματα και μεγάλοι χρόνοι για να πάρει IP μετά από restart. Ελπίζω στην περίπτωση σου να είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## Tem

> Μην περιμένεις και πολλά. Στη δική μου περίπτωση μετά την αναβάθμιση του κέντρου Ηλιούπολης για 3 ημέρες έπαιζε μια χαρά. Από την Κυριακή το απόγευμα και μετά ξανά τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Περισσότερα μπουκώματα και μεγάλοι χρόνοι για να πάρει IP μετά από restart. Ελπίζω στην περίπτωση σου να είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.


πολύ αμφιβάλω αν τα πράγματα θα είναι καλύτερα  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> Η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο...περιμένω την αποψινή αποκαλούμενη αναβάθμιση του κέντρου Νέας Σμύρνης μήπως δω βελτίωση και αρχίζω με τις καταγγελίες κτλ...Η κατάστασή τους είναι τραγική...


Η αναβάθμιση ήταν για τα ξημερώματα της 14ης Ιανουαρίου...  :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Η αναβάθμιση ήταν για τα ξημερώματα της 14ης Ιανουαρίου...


Ναι το διαπίστωσα αφού έγραψα το μήνυμα...άρα βράστα..τέλοσπαντων υπομονή.

----------


## atheos71

Προφανώς ... δεν είδες αναβάθμιση.
Καλή υπομονή έως νεωτέρας ανακοινώσεως.

----------


## gkaraflas

Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι και συναγωνιστες καλησπερα σας.Τελικα, αυριο θα μεταβω στα γραφεια της ΟΝ για την διακοπη της ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑΣ εκ μερους τους.Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος για το τι θα ακουσω (ηλιθιοτητες κατα πασα πιθανοτητα).Θα υπαρξει ενημερωση προς σχολιασμο.

----------


## atheos71

Mια απ' τα ίδια θά 'ναι η περίπτωσή σου.Γενικά στην περιοχή σου εντόπισες κι άλλους με προβλήματα;

----------


## Rebel Scum

Από ότι με ενημερώνουν σήμερα δε χρειάστηκε ούτε ένα restart...η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν είδα τα στατιιστικά  γιατί πριν ανοίξω το PC έκανα ένα on/off το pirelli από συνήθεια :Razz: 

Ελπίζω να είναι μια αρχή για κάποια βελτίωση...στην κατάσταση που φτάσαμε και 1 restart ημερησίως θα θεωρείται θρίαμβος.

EDIΤ : Άκυρο...το κόβω εδώ, βαρέθηκα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roseman1986

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα . Έχει λυθεί εδώ και 3 ημέρες χρησιμοποιώντας ένα router τις linkys (συγχρονίζει κανονικά στα 12/1 όπως και το pirelli και έχει λίγο πολύ τα ίδια στοιχεία για την γραμμή ) , το έκανα απλά για δοκιμή για να δω αν θα μου λειτουργήσει κανονικά και από τότε δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποιο reboot, φαίνεται να ενισχύεται η άποψη ότι είναι πρόβλημά με το router , δεν έχω tv-box και για αυτό δεν μπορώ να πω αν δουλεύει και η tv. 

Όσο αναφορά ότι καθυστερεί να πάρει ip αυτό σε εμένα λυνόταν όταν έκανα διπλό reboot δηλαδή μόλις έβλεπα ότι δεν έπαιρνε ip με την πρώτη έκανα πάλι reboot και έπαιρνε άμεσος μετά . Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα με την On (φτου φτου σκόρδα μην το ματιάσω).

----------


## stathis argitis

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος σε περιοχή που έγινε η αναβάθμιση των DSLAMS να μας πει....εάν παρατήρησε συγχρονισμό σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από αυτή που συγχρόνιζε μέχρι τώρα.

Σε εμένα που είχα κι εγώ το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει το post με καθημερινό μηδενισμό της ταχύτητας έτσι ώστε να χρειάζεται restart o router για να επανέλθει. είδα το προηγούμενο Σαββατοκύριακο ότι δεν είχα πρόβλημα μηδενισμού ταχύτητας για 3 ημέρες.

Εχθές ξαφνικά έγινε μία αποσύνδεση που μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις εάν εγώ δεν έκανα επανεκκίνηση του router.
Η ταχύτητα όμως που συγχρόνισε έιναι 6900 αντί για 9020 που μέρχι εχθές το πρωί ήταν συγχρονισμένο.

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν μήπως έχει γίνει σκόπιμη υποβάθμιση μου σε αυτό το profile των 6900, ή μήπως έχει γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση στα DSLAMS και πλέον υποχρεωτικά συγχρονίζει σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες εάν είναι χαμηλά τα στατιστικά.

Μέχρι εχθές είχα Attenuation down:43 up:26  με SNR 7 και 6 αντίστοιχα με ταχύτητα 9020 down, 960 up και τώρα
                      Attenuation down:43 up:26  με SNR 13 και 7 με ταχύτητα 6900 down, 920 up

Γνωρίζω ότι τα στατιστικά που είχα ήταν άθλια αλλά όσο η γραμμή δεν ήταν μπουκωμένη κατέβαζα κανονικα μέ 860 KB/sec 

Μάλιστα από ότι είδα τα λάθη στο ADSL status του router δεν έχουν σταματήσει για να πει κάποιος ότι το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί.

Όπως λέει και ο φίλος μας ο ilpara το πρόβλημα δεν εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα.

----------


## freeman

Φαίνεται να έγινε κάτι και στo δικό μου κέντρο/γραμμή από το περασμένο Σάββατο 12/01.
Αφού για 4-5 ώρες ξεσκίστηκε στα disconnects, κάποια στιγμή αργά  το βράδυ σταθεροποιήθηκε κι εδώ και μια βδομάδα δεν έχω ούτε ένα disconnect, αλλά ούτε και το φαινόμενο να σέρνεται σε σημείο που να θέλει restart!

----------


## glxalex

γκουχου,γκουχου!!ειπατε τιποτα?

----------


## atheos71

:Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Crazy: 
Nα διορθώσεις τα στοιχεία σου!!!!
100 mbit γραμμή είναι αυτή.  :Razz: 
Λίγο το upload σου θέλει ανέβασμα.  :Razz:

----------


## glxalex

16Μbit γραμμη ειναι αυτη!
τωρα πως μου εβγαλε τοσο,δεν ξερω!

----------


## atheos71

Πλάκα κάνουμε.Πάντως έχεις πολύ καλή γραμμή. :One thumb up:

----------


## glxalex

εχω καλη γραμμη?
γιαυτο με ριξανε στα 10Mbps απο τα 15 που ειμουνα?

----------


## atheos71

Aπ' τα στοιχεία εξάγω το συμπέρασμα.Έχεις ελέγξει κατανεμητή;

----------


## glxalex

βρε τα εχω ελεγξει ολα και η πολυκατοικια ειναι καινουργια αλλα απο τι μου λενε
δεν σηκωνει παραπανω η γραμμη μου!τωρα τι να πω!

----------


## atheos71

Kαι για ποιό λόγο;Είπαν;
Είναι ... βαριά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου!  :Razz:  :Crazy:

----------


## glxalex

μου ειπαν οτι ελεγξαν την γραμμη μου, και στα 15mb βγαζει παρα πολλα σφαλματα!
μου λενε οτι θα την ριξουν στα 10!τους λεω οκ αλλα αν συνεχιστει θα την ξαναανεβασουμε!
ε,μου την εριξαν στα δεκα κ.ο.κ!και το dslam ειναι 10στενα πιο κατω!

----------


## atheos71

Kοίτα λάθη.
Στα πόσα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;Είπαν;

----------


## hel

> μου ειπαν οτι ελεγξαν την γραμμη μου, και στα 15mb βγαζει παρα πολλα σφαλματα!
> μου λενε οτι θα την ριξουν στα 10!τους λεω οκ αλλα αν συνεχιστει θα την ξαναανεβασουμε!
> ε,μου την εριξαν στα δεκα κ.ο.κ!και το dslam ειναι 10στενα πιο κατω!


O έλεγχος της γραμμής για θόρυβο (αυτός προκαλεί λάθη) δεν γίνεται εξ αποστάσεως.
Πρέπει να συνδέσεις το ρουτερ στον κατανεμητή για αποκλειστεί το ενδεχόμενο κακής εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. Μετά αν βρεθεί πρόβλημα μπορεί να φταίει η πόρτα στο dslam (στον ΟΤΕ στην αλλάζουν) ή προβληματικό ζεύγος.

----------


## glxalex

> Kοίτα λάθη;
> Στα πόσα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;Είπαν;


πω,πω λαθη!δεν ειχα τοσα με τιποτα!
δεν επαν στα ποσα λαθη!

----------


## Tem

> εχω καλη γραμμη?
> γιαυτο με ριξανε στα 10Mbps απο τα 15 που ειμουνα?


τις τελευταίες μέρες έχουν ρίξει και άλλους :Twisted Evil:

----------


## glxalex

απο τοτε που εγινε 16 σου λεω!ειχα συνεχεια disconnects!
αλλα μονο οταν επεζα online!

----------


## Rebel Scum

Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ο συνολικός αριθμός των λαθών αλλά η ταχύτητα με την οποία αυξάνονται...αν πηγαίνει αργά δεν κολλάει ...

----------


## MarioF1

Μετράω μέρες στην ΟΝ...  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> Μετράω μέρες στην ΟΝ...


όσο λιγότερες μετράς , τόσο καλύτερα  :Wink:

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά να πω κάτι? και εγώ είχα κολλήματα στο ρούτερ όταν με είχαν στα 10/1 ... μετά από διάφορα τεστ που κάναμε κατεβαίνοντας βρήκαμε πως με 7/1 ήμουνα μια χαρά χωρίς λάθη.... παρόλα αυτά όμως μια φορά τη μέρα το ρούτερ συνέχιζε να κομπλάρει...
Πήγα λοιπόν και μείωσα στα τορρεντ προγράμματα που έχω τις max πόρτες που ανοίγει το πρόγραμμα σε 300-500 και ως δια μαγείας ξέχασα το rst του router πια.

2 συμπεράσματα βγάζω εγώ ... 1 είναι πως εγώ και άλλα παιδιά εδώ μέσα που είναι με attenuation πάνω από 35 (εγώ έχω 43) πρέπει να μειώνουν το download που κλειδώνει το router μέχρις τα λάθη στο router να είναι σχετικά λίγα (καλό είναι και το SN να είναι 8-10) και επίσης το 2ο συμπέρασμά μου είναι πως το Pirelli δυστυχώς δεν αντέχει πολλές πόρτες ταυτόχρονα ανοιχτές και κολλάει.

Είναι 2 διαφορετικά προβλήματα αλλά και τα 2 έχουν τη λύση τους.... επίσης έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές φορές ερώτηση στο τεχνικό τμήμα λέγοντάς τους τι ρούτερ να πάρω που να στηρίζει όλες τις υπηρεσίες τις ΟΝ (έχω ένα Speedtouch 585 και ένα Linksys W54g) αλλά φυσικά με κανένα από τα 2 δεν έχω σωστά TV. Είμαι 99% σίγουρος πως αν πάρω ένα Vigor το οποίο υποστηρίζει IGMP V2 (το multicast προτώκολο που θέλει η TV) θα είμαι οκ... απλά τα λεφτά είναι κάμποσα για αυτό το ρουτεράκι και περιμένω κάποιος στο φόρουμ με ΟΝ να το δοκιμάσει μπας και δούμε καμία άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Παιδιά να πω κάτι? και εγώ είχα κολλήματα στο ρούτερ όταν με είχαν στα 10/1 ... μετά από διάφορα τεστ που κάναμε κατεβαίνοντας βρήκαμε πως με 7/1 ήμουνα μια χαρά χωρίς λάθη.... παρόλα αυτά όμως μια φορά τη μέρα το ρούτερ συνέχιζε να κομπλάρει...
> Πήγα λοιπόν και μείωσα στα τορρεντ προγράμματα που έχω τις max πόρτες που ανοίγει το πρόγραμμα σε 300-500 και ως δια μαγείας ξέχασα το rst του router πια.
> 
> 2 συμπεράσματα βγάζω εγώ ... 1 είναι πως εγώ και άλλα παιδιά εδώ μέσα που είναι με attenuation πάνω από 35 (εγώ έχω 43) πρέπει να μειώνουν το download που κλειδώνει το router μέχρις τα λάθη στο router να είναι σχετικά λίγα (καλό είναι και το SN να είναι 8-10) και επίσης το 2ο συμπέρασμά μου είναι πως το Pirelli δυστυχώς δεν αντέχει πολλές πόρτες ταυτόχρονα ανοιχτές και κολλάει.


Εγώ προσωπικά έχω μια μόνο πόρτα ανοιχτή στο ρουτερ οπότε μάλλον δεν ισχύει αυτό για τα τορρεντς(μακάρι). Όσο αφορά στο δέυτερο έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές ότι η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού δεν παίζει ρόλο κάτι το οποίο επιβεβαιώνω.

----------


## atheos71

> πω,πω λαθη!δεν ειχα τοσα με τιποτα!
> δεν επαν στα ποσα λαθη!


Έχουν σημειωθεί σε μεγάλο σχετικά χρονικό διάστημα.Ο ρυθμός είναι χαμηλότερος ,αισθητά, απ' ότι στο προηγούμενο δίμηνο.

----------


## stathis argitis

Τελικά επικοινώνησα μαζί τους την προηγούμενη παρασκευή και μου είπαν ότι μου έκαναν σκόπιμη και χωρίς προειδοποίηση υποβάθμιση χωρίς να μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν εάν έγινε κάποια αλλαγή firmware στο DSLAM.

Μετά από παζάρια μαζί τους για το τι ταχύτητα θα επιλέξουμε και ενώ τους διαβεβαίωνα ότι μέχρι τώρα ήμουν 9/1 και ότι το router το άντεχε αν εξαιρέσουμε τον μηδενισμό της ταχύτητας μία φορά την ημέρα και πως η υποβάθμιση δεν οφελεί όπως έχει διαπιστωθεί από πολλούς users ,με έβαλαν σε ένα profile 9/1, όπως δηλαδή ήμουν μέχρι και την μέρα που με υποβάθμισαν.

 Όμως παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχουν αλλαγές στην συνπεριφορά της σύνδεσης σε σχέση με αυτό που ήμουν πριν:

1) Δεν έχω πλέον σταθερή ταχύτητα σύγχρονισμού στο download rate. Πριν από 8 ημέρες πάντα όταν έκανα restart για το πρόβλημα της μείωσης της ταχύτητας που συζητάμε εδώ συγχρόνιζε πάντα στα 9020 το downrate, ενώ το uprate ανάλογα, από 956 έως 1020.Δεν υπήρχε καμία διακύμασνη σαν να έπαιρνε την ταχύτητα συντονισμού για το DOWNRATE πάντα 9020 με την πρώτη προσπάθεια.
 Τώρα πλέον παίζουν και τα δύο ανάλογα με την ώρα που θα χρειαστεί το restart. Συνήθως είναι από 8300-8800 στο downrate και 920-956 στο uprate.

2) Ενώ μέχρι τώρα οι αποσυνδέσεις ήταν κάτι σε εμένα άγνωστο, τώρα πλέον μπορεί και να έχω έως και 3 την ημέρα. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει διαπιστώσει αντίστοιχες αλλαγές στον τρόπο λειτουργείας του router. Σκέφτομαι μήπως έχει γίνει κάποια ανβάθμιση στα DSLAMS και πλέον όταν εντοπίζουν προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις (χαμηλό SNR π.χ.)  αποσυνδέουν πλέον από μόνα τους για να μην χρειάζονται τα restart. (αν και σε εμένα την Κυριακή ήταν απαραίτητο το restart, γιατι πάλι είχε μηδενιστεί η ταχύτητα, χωρίς να αποσυγχρονίσει).

Συμπερασματικά το πρόβλημα εάν συνεχίσει έτσι έχει γινει χειρότερο γιατί και μηδενισμός της ταχύτητας παρατηρήθηκε και χρειάστηκε restart και υπάρχουν αποσυνδέσεις και η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού πλέον δεν έιναι σταθερή.

----------


## atheos71

> Τελικά επικοινώνησα μαζί τους την προηγούμενη παρασκευή και μου είπαν ότι μου έκαναν σκόπιμη και χωρίς προειδοποίηση υποβάθμιση χωρίς να μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν εάν έγινε κάποια αλλαγή firmware στο DSLAM.
> 
> Μετά από παζάρια μαζί τους για το τι ταχύτητα θα επιλέξουμε και ενώ τους διαβεβαίωνα ότι μέχρι τώρα ήμουν 9/1 και ότι το router το άντεχε αν εξαιρέσουμε τον μηδενισμό της ταχύτητας μία φορά την ημέρα και πως η υποβάθμιση δεν οφελεί όπως έχει διαπιστωθεί από πολλούς users ,με έβαλαν σε ένα profile 9/1, όπως δηλαδή ήμουν μέχρι και την μέρα που με υποβάθμισαν.
> 
>  Όμως παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχουν αλλαγές στην συνπεριφορά της σύνδεσης σε σχέση με αυτό που ήμουν πριν:
> 
> 1) Δεν έχω πλέον σταθερή ταχύτητα σύγχρονισμού στο download rate. Πριν από 8 ημέρες πάντα όταν έκανα restart για το πρόβλημα της μείωσης της ταχύτητας που συζητάμε εδώ συγχρόνιζε πάντα στα 9020 το downrate, ενώ το uprate ανάλογα, από 956 έως 1020.Δεν υπήρχε καμία διακύμασνη σαν να έπαιρνε την ταχύτητα συντονισμού για το DOWNRATE πάντα 9020 με την πρώτη προσπάθεια.
>  Τώρα πλέον παίζουν και τα δύο ανάλογα με την ώρα που θα χρειαστεί το restart. Συνήθως είναι από 8300-8800 στο downrate και 920-956 στο uprate.
> 
> ...


Tί noise margin & attenuation  έχεις;

----------


## cool_alex

> Παιδιά να πω κάτι? και εγώ είχα κολλήματα στο ρούτερ όταν με είχαν στα 10/1 ... μετά από διάφορα τεστ που κάναμε κατεβαίνοντας βρήκαμε πως με 7/1 ήμουνα μια χαρά χωρίς λάθη.... παρόλα αυτά όμως μια φορά τη μέρα το ρούτερ συνέχιζε να κομπλάρει...
> Πήγα λοιπόν και μείωσα στα τορρεντ προγράμματα που έχω τις max πόρτες που ανοίγει το πρόγραμμα σε 300-500 και ως δια μαγείας ξέχασα το rst του router πια.
> 
> 2 συμπεράσματα βγάζω εγώ ... 1 είναι πως εγώ και άλλα παιδιά εδώ μέσα που είναι με attenuation πάνω από 35 (εγώ έχω 43) πρέπει να μειώνουν το download που κλειδώνει το router μέχρις τα λάθη στο router να είναι σχετικά λίγα (καλό είναι και το SN να είναι 8-10) και επίσης το 2ο συμπέρασμά μου είναι πως το Pirelli δυστυχώς δεν αντέχει πολλές πόρτες ταυτόχρονα ανοιχτές και κολλάει.
> 
> Είναι 2 διαφορετικά προβλήματα αλλά και τα 2 έχουν τη λύση τους.... επίσης έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές φορές ερώτηση στο τεχνικό τμήμα λέγοντάς τους τι ρούτερ να πάρω που να στηρίζει όλες τις υπηρεσίες τις ΟΝ (έχω ένα Speedtouch 585 και ένα Linksys W54g) αλλά φυσικά με κανένα από τα 2 δεν έχω σωστά TV. Είμαι 99% σίγουρος πως αν πάρω ένα Vigor το οποίο υποστηρίζει IGMP V2 (το multicast προτώκολο που θέλει η TV) θα είμαι οκ... απλά τα λεφτά είναι κάμποσα για αυτό το ρουτεράκι και περιμένω κάποιος στο φόρουμ με ΟΝ να το δοκιμάσει μπας και δούμε καμία άσπρη μέρα.


Συμφωνώ όσον αφορά ότι το router μπουκώνει όταν υπάρχουν πολλές συνδέσεις ανοιχτές ταυτόχρονα. Κι εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κατεβάζω με τόρρεντ πολλά αρχεία ταυτόχρονα κι ανοίγουν πολλές συνδέσεις, κολλάει το router.

----------


## amora

Δεν είναι αυτό όμως το πρόβλημα στο οποίο αναφέρεται το νήμα αυτό.

----------


## goddesszoi

Τι να λέμε τώρα!!!!Κοιτάξτε εδώ ταχύτητα!!!!



 :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## xarhss

ρε παιδια εμενα δε διορθωνεται ουτε με restart router αλλα με restart του υπολογιστη. τι να φταιει ? κανω κατι λαθος?
ειμαι συγχρονισμενος στα 9 και πιανω 6,5

----------


## goddesszoi

Restart υπολογιστή;;; :Thinking: 

Περίεργο αυτό!Πώς συνδέεται το router με το pc;;

----------


## xarhss

[quote=goddesszoi;1738126]Restart υπολογιστή;;; :Thinking: 

Περίεργο αυτό!Πώς συνδέεται το router με το pc;;[/

με ethernet. 
kανω απλο restart router αλλα τιποτα. ποσο πρεπει να περιμενω για να ξανανοιξω το router?
μηπως ειναι θεμα χρονου??

----------


## stathis argitis

φίλε atheos71.

Πριν από την υποβάθμιση και για 3 μήνες είχα SNR 7 στο dwonload ,6 στο upload.
Μετά την υποβάθμιση είχα SNR down 14, 11 up.

Τώρα που με ξαναεπανέφεραν στην αρχική υποτίθεται κατάσταση έχω ανάλογα με το που θα κλειδώσει ΠΛΕΟΝ
από 6-8 sto down και απο 5-7 στο up.

Αν δεις βέβαια στο νήμα τα χαμηλά noise margin πολλές φορές δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα υπάρχουν εδώ users συντονισμένοι πολλές μέρες συνεχόμενες με 5 SNR.

----------


## Avesael

> Τι να λέμε τώρα!!!!Κοιτάξτε εδώ ταχύτητα!!!!


Μπράβο Ζωή, για τις γνώσεις σου στο Photoshop!  :Razz:

----------


## con

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα έχουν αυξηθεί οι μηδενικές ταχύτητες χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμό από μια κάθε τρεις μέρες σε τρεις τη μέρα. Έχω τα ίδια στοιχεία noise margin και συγχρονισμό ταχύτητας. Κανένας άλλος με χειροτέρευση του προβλήματος?

----------


## goddesszoi

[QUOTE=xarhss;1738139]


> Restart υπολογιστή;;;
> 
> Περίεργο αυτό!Πώς συνδέεται το router με το pc;;[/
> 
> με ethernet. 
> kανω απλο restart router αλλα τιποτα. ποσο πρεπει να περιμενω για να ξανανοιξω το router?
> μηπως ειναι θεμα χρονου??


Τι να σου πώ;;;Εγώ το ανοίγω κατευθείαν!!Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι θέλει επανεκκίνηση ο υπολογιστής!Έχεις δοκιμάσει να βγάλεις την θύρα ethernet κ μετά να κάνεις restart το router κ να ξαναβάλεις την θύρα;;; :Thinking:

----------


## xarhss

[quote=goddesszoi;1738167]


> Τι να σου πώ;;;Εγώ το ανοίγω κατευθείαν!!Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι θέλει επανεκκίνηση ο υπολογιστής!Έχεις δοκιμάσει να βγάλεις την θύρα ethernet κ μετά να κάνεις restart το router κ να ξαναβάλεις την θύρα;;;


ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΚΕι που ειναι δε με βολευει. βασικα κανω log off, οχι restart

----------


## goddesszoi

Logg off από το interface του pirelli κάνεις;;;;;; :Respekt:

----------


## xarhss

> Logg off από το interface του pirelli κάνεις;;;;;;


oxi. κανω log off στο pc μου

----------


## goddesszoi

> Μπράβο Ζωή, για τις γνώσεις σου στο Photoshop!


Τώρα το είδα!!

Σου μιλάω ειλικρινά ότι δεν έχω πειράξει απολύτως τίποτα!!

Όχι βέβαια ότι αυτό ανταποκρίνεται στην ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβάζω!!Άλλωστε είμαι συγχρονισμένη στα 10 από όσο βλέπεις!!

........Auto merged post: goddesszoi added 1 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........




> oxi. κανω log off στο pc μου


Τι να σου πω...δεν έχω ιδέα!!

Κάνε ένα ρεσταρτ κ από το interface του πιρέλλι μπάς κ δείς διαφορά.

----------


## Avesael

Ξέχασα να πω ότι από σήμερα το πρωί είδα αυτό στο Pirelli μου...  :Worthy:

----------


## atheos71

stathis argitis
_Αν δεις βέβαια στο νήμα τα χαμηλά noise margin πολλές φορές δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα υπάρχουν εδώ users συντονισμένοι πολλές μέρες συνεχόμενες με 5 SNR._

Eγώ σίγουρα είμαι μία απ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Ξέχασα να πω ότι από σήμερα το πρωί είδα αυτό στο Pirelli μου...


Καλά νομίζεις ότι κάνω πλάκα...

Τέλος πάντων...

Δεν είπα ότι είμαι συγχρονισμένη στα 18 τόσο.Αλλά έδειξα τι χαζομάρες βγάζουν τέτοιου είδους τεστ ταχύτητας. :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Μα εμένα είναι αληθινός ο συγχρονισμός!  :Smile:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Μα εμένα είναι αληθινός ο συγχρονισμός!


Οκ... :Worthy:

----------


## stathis argitis

Ακριβώς !!..

Εδώ έιναι και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης. Πως έιναι δυνατόν να αντέχει μία σύνδεση 27 ημέρες με 5 SNR, ενώ σε εμένα να μπουκώνει και να χρειάζεται restart ο router.

Πες μου φίλε μου πριν από αυτό το διάστημα όταν έκανες επανεκκινήσεις κλείδωνες σε σταθερή τιμή.

Επίσης εσύ έχεις επιλέξει το profile αυτό με το upload 511?

----------


## atheos71

> Ακριβώς !!..
> 
> Εδώ έιναι και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης. Πως έιναι δυνατόν να αντέχει μία σύνδεση 27 ημέρες με 5 SNR, ενώ σε εμένα να μπουκώνει και να χρειάζεται restart ο router.
> 
> Πες μου φίλε μου πριν από αυτό το διάστημα όταν έκανες επανεκκινήσεις κλείδωνες σε σταθερή τιμή.
> 
> Επίσης εσύ έχεις επιλέξει το profile αυτό με το upload 511?


Kλείδωνε στα 9020 Kbps.(μικρή διαφορά επί του πρακτέου).
Η επανεκίννηση του δρομολογητή γινόταν 3-4 φορές ημερησίως προ του διαστήματος
της μη αποσύνδεσης για το διάστημα που αναφέρεται η φωτογραφία.
Το upload έπεσε στο 511 για σταθεροποίηση(δεν το αιτήθηκα).

----------


## stathis argitis

Ακριβώς αυτή ήταν και η ταχύτητα που κλείδωνα εγώ πριν από την υποβάθμιση 9020 και ήταν πάντα η ίδια.

Εδώ και 9  ημέρες κλειδώνει από 8200 - 8900 ανάλογα την ώρα της ημέρας που θα γίνει το restart.

Για το upload speed.....προχθές που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο μου πρότειναν να μου το κατεβάσουν στα 768
και τους είπα ότι με τίποτα δνε το θέλω...γιατί αυτό είναι ποθ με καίει περισσότερο. το upload δηλαδή.
Αλλά και αυτή η ταχύτητα πλέον παίζει μεταξύ 920---956

Αν ποτέ επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους ρώτησε τους αν είναι επιλεγμένο το 512 για το upload.To λέςω αυτό γιατί ούτε εγώ αιτήθηκα υποβάθμιση αλλά εκείνοι την έκαναν όπως παραδέχτηκαν από μόνοι τους.

Ας μπορούσε τουλάχιστον να σταθεροποιηθεί σε μία ταχύτητα χωρίς να χρειάζεται επανεκκινήσεις λόγω μηδενισμού της ταχύτητας ....και χωρίς να υπάρχουν αποσυνδέσεις (που ποτέ δεν υπήρχαν για 3 μήνες πριν απο 9 ημέρες) και θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος

----------


## goddesszoi

Κ μετά νομίζετε ότι κάνω πλάκαααα!!!Καλά το speedtest.net έχει σαλτάρει!!!



 :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 

Να προσθέσω ότι ουδεμία σχέση έχει αυτό που δείχνει με την ταχύτητα μου!!Είμαι συγχρονισμένη στα 12mbps...

----------


## Tem

> Κ μετά νομίζετε ότι κάνω πλάκαααα!!!Καλά το speedtest.net έχει σαλτάρει!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Να προσθέσω ότι ουδεμία σχέση έχει αυτό που δείχνει με την ταχύτητα μου!!Είμαι συγχρονισμένη στα 12mbps...


γιατί όμως δεν έχεις ζητήσει να σου ανεβάσουν το upload σε 1024 ?

----------


## anendotos

Τα έχω ξαναγράψει αλλά πρέπει να τα ξαναθυμήσω και να προσθέσω νέες εμπειρίες.
Μέχρι αρχές Σεπετέμβρη λειτουργούσαν όλα άψογα. Από κει και μετά άρχισε το μπάχαλο.
Το νέο σήριαλ έχει ώς εξής:
Γύρω στις 20 Δεκέμβρη με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας τεχνικός (έπειτα από πολλές μέρες και πολλά τηλέφωνα) ο οποίος φαίνεται ότι είχε κάποιες περισσότερες γνώσεις (πιό ψηλά στην τεχνική ιεραρχία) και κατάφερε να συγχρονίσει τη γραμμή με ανεκτά αποτελέσματα. Δηλαδή έκανε μία έως τρεις διακοπές την ημέρα. Επειδή λειτουργώ προγράμματα 18 ώρες την ημέρα μπορώ και παρακολουθώ ότι συμβαίνει. Πολές φορές έκανα εγώ μιά επανεκκίνηση όποτε ήθελα για να μη γίνει σε στιγμή που θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. Το σπουδαιότερο ήταν ότι υπήρχε σταθερότητα με σίγουρο upload, το οποίο και με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο.
Πρίν 15 μέρες περίπου κάνοντας η ΟΝ ελέγχους και αναβαθμίσεις ???!!!??? στο κέντρο Ηλιούπολης, ξυπνάω ένα πρωί και δεν συγχρόνιζε καθόλου. Στη συνέχεια ένας τεχνικός !!! που βρήκα με τη διαδικασία του CC, κατάφερε να την κάνει τη γραμμή να συγχρονίζει αλλά με απρόβλεπτα αποτελέσματα. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση κάθε 15 λεπτά. Μια φορά μόνο το άφησα αφού δεν κόλαγε και λειτούργησε για 36 ώρες. Συνήθως θέλει κάθε μία ώρα και πιό συχνότερα το βράδυ.
Βέβαια παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο CC κάθε μέρα σχεδόν απλά να καταγράφεται το πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα τους επισημαίνω ότι θα πρέπει να μου αφαιρέσουν τα ποσά, όποια και αν είναι αυτά, για τις ώρες που δεν μου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα γίνει.
Οι ταχύτητες σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση είναι απαράδεκτες. Αν δεν είχα την εμπειρία μέχρι αρχές Σεπτέμβρη που ήταν στα μέγιστα όριά τους θάλεγα ότι κάτι φταίει σε μένα. Η συνδεσμολογίες μου είναι οι ίδιες χρόνια τώρα. 
Εχω αποφασίσει να μην πληρώσω επόμενους λογαριασμούς αν δεν λύσουν τα προβλήματα, επειδή ακριβώς είδα ότι αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος σοβαρά αντιμετωπίζονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Ολες οι εταιρίες είναι χάλια. Πρέπει όμως να διεκδικούμε και να πιέζουμε μήπως και καλυτερεύσουν.
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.

----------


## atheos71

Τί στοιχεία γραμμής έχεις;

----------


## CostasBal

> Τα έχω ξαναγράψει αλλά πρέπει να τα ξαναθυμήσω και να προσθέσω νέες εμπειρίες.
> Μέχρι αρχές Σεπετέμβρη λειτουργούσαν όλα άψογα. Από κει και μετά άρχισε το μπάχαλο.
> Το νέο σήριαλ έχει ώς εξής:
> Γύρω στις 20 Δεκέμβρη με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας τεχνικός (έπειτα από πολλές μέρες και πολλά τηλέφωνα) ο οποίος φαίνεται ότι είχε κάποιες περισσότερες γνώσεις (πιό ψηλά στην τεχνική ιεραρχία) και κατάφερε να συγχρονίσει τη γραμμή με ανεκτά αποτελέσματα. Δηλαδή έκανε μία έως τρεις διακοπές την ημέρα. Επειδή λειτουργώ προγράμματα 18 ώρες την ημέρα μπορώ και παρακολουθώ ότι συμβαίνει. Πολές φορές έκανα εγώ μιά επανεκκίνηση όποτε ήθελα για να μη γίνει σε στιγμή που θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. Το σπουδαιότερο ήταν ότι υπήρχε σταθερότητα με σίγουρο upload, το οποίο και με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο.
> Πρίν 15 μέρες περίπου κάνοντας η ΟΝ ελέγχους και αναβαθμίσεις ???!!!??? στο κέντρο Ηλιούπολης, ξυπνάω ένα πρωί και δεν συγχρόνιζε καθόλου. Στη συνέχεια ένας τεχνικός !!! που βρήκα με τη διαδικασία του CC, κατάφερε να την κάνει τη γραμμή να συγχρονίζει αλλά με απρόβλεπτα αποτελέσματα. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση κάθε 15 λεπτά. Μια φορά μόνο το άφησα αφού δεν κόλαγε και λειτούργησε για 36 ώρες. Συνήθως θέλει κάθε μία ώρα και πιό συχνότερα το βράδυ...


Φίλτατοι και εγώ στην περιοχή της Ηλιούπολης, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, έχω παρόμοια προβλήματα. Χθές μιλούσα με τεχνικό του cc για το γνωστό θέμα, ενώ το modem μου είχε μηδενική ταχύτητα.Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι αυτός μπήκε στο modem και είδε τις ρυθμίσεις μου, έτρεξε και commands (που είδα από το ADSL status του pirelli). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι από τη WAN πλευρά to modem επικοινωνούσε κανονικά!!!!!

Εγώ από το PC μου έκανα ping κανονικά στη LAN ip του modem, ping στη WAN ip του modem, αλλά στο gateway της ON δεν περνούσε ping!!!! Με τις φτωχές μου γνώσεις καταλήγω να πιστέψω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το pireli.

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε εντοπίσει σαν θέμα (έχει γίνει τεράστιο πια το thread και το παρακολουθώ όσο μπορώ), αλλά σας φαίνεται φυσιολογικό αυτό???

----------


## anendotos

Εχω αυτή την περίοδο SNR=7dB και το Attn ήταν πάντα 31dB
Δεν νομίζω να είναι αποκλειστικά πρόβλημα pirelli.
Νομίζω κάποιοι φίλοι εχουν δοκιμάσει και άλλα με τα ίδια προβλήματα.
Να σημειώσω ότι τα λάθη είναι λίγα, είναι το 1% της κίνησης. Πιό παλιά ήταν ατελείωτα.

----------


## atheos71

Πιστεύω πλέον ,μετά από καιρό,ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα ρούτερ(έχω δοκιμάσει άλλα τέσσερα με την ίδια συμπεριφορά).Ούτε και λύση είναι το να γίνονται συχνά επανεκιννήσεις του.

----------


## goddesszoi

> γιατί όμως δεν έχεις ζητήσει να σου ανεβάσουν το upload σε 1024 ?


χαχαχα!!!Έλα ντε!

Βλέπεις δίπλα που είμαι συγχρονισμένη!Κ είμαι μια χαρά στα 12...Το upload δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει να σου πώ!Αλλά βαριέμαι κ τα παρακάλια στον τεχνικό για να το ανεβάσει!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Πρέπει να τον παρακαλέσεις για κάτι που γίνεται χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο;

----------


## mortal_kombat

δεν θελει κοπο...θελει τροπο... ;-)  :Smile:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Πρέπει να τον παρακαλέσεις για κάτι που γίνεται χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο;


Δεν ξέρω αν εσύ έχεις ζητήσει ποτέ να σου ανεβάσουν ταχύτητα κ αν στο έκαναν με την πρώτη!Αλλά εμένα 2 φορές που ζήτησα αύξηση ταχύτητας(ορθώς όπως αποδείχτηκε) μου έλεγαν δεν γίνεται κ δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή άλλο κτλ...Κ μετά από παρακάλια δικά μου,ανέβασαν ταχύτητα.Οι τσιγγούνηδες!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mpanas

καλησπερα,

τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες τα πράγματα πάνε σχετικά καλα για μενα

τα στοιχεία μου θα τα δειτε στο snapshot αλλα σε γενικες γραμμές το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με απασχολει μερα παρα μερα περιπου, ενω παλιότερα ηταν τουλαχιστον 2 φορές την ημερα

θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση: να ζητησω να μου κατεβασουν το upload στα 800 kbps, γιατι το upload noise μου ειναι το μισο απο το download, Η το upload noise ειναι ασχετο?


παρακάτω ενα snapshot που έβγαλα την ωρα που ο τεχνικος της ΟΝ μου έριχνε το download για να ανεβασει το noise, δεν ειναι photoshop, το εβγαλα ακριβώς την στιγμη που γίνονταν οι τεχνικες ρυθμίσεις και το βαζω για πλακα

----------


## nemesis000

Κάτι που είναι αρκετά περίεργο...

Απο τις 9:30 το πρωί μέχρι περίπου τις 19:00-20:00 το βράδυ το pirelli συγχρονίζει (κλειδωμένο μετά από πολλά...) στα 8mbps με downstream noise margin στα *7-9*db και μετά τις 19:00 - 20:00 το μόντεμ απο μόνο του αποσυγχονίζει και συγχρονίζει με downstream noise margin στα *13-16*db μέχρι το πρωί πάλι.... και φτου πάλι από την αρχή ...

Επίσης το Fast Path - Interleaved Path το επιλεγει όπως λάχει....

Βέβαια δεν σταματάνε ο βραχνάς με τα λάθη στο πεδίο:

Fast Path CRC Error  ( Far End Indicator ) με το ρυθμό που αυξάνονται να είναι απο 10-15 το λεπτό μέχρι 100 το δευτερόλεπτο (στην δεύτερη πάπαλα το internet).

Έχεις κάποιος παρατηρήσει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά;

DSLAM Νέου Κόσμου
7996 /  1024

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν ξέρω αν εσύ έχεις ζητήσει ποτέ να σου ανεβάσουν ταχύτητα κ αν στο έκαναν με την πρώτη!Αλλά εμένα 2 φορές που ζήτησα αύξηση ταχύτητας(ορθώς όπως αποδείχτηκε) μου έλεγαν δεν γίνεται κ δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή άλλο κτλ...Κ μετά από παρακάλια δικά μου,ανέβασαν ταχύτητα.Οι τσιγγούνηδες!!


Ταχύτητα δε γίνεται ν' ανεβάσουν(βλέπε attn).Δε δέχομαι ότι πρέπει να αιτείται το αυτονόητο.

----------


## cpnemo

Από εχθές παρατήρησα ότι τα λάθη είναι μειωμένα και η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί με αρκετά λιγότερα (έως μηδαμινά) σπασίματα σε εικόνα και ήχο. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι άλλαξε η έκδοση του firmware του Sagem σε 170108_p.
Να προσθέσω ότι τα λάθη αυξάνονταν γεωμετρικά ,τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες, όταν ήταν ανοικτό το tvbox και αναγκαζόμουν να κάνω restart το ρούτερ 3 φορές τη μέρα,από εχθές κανένα μέχρι τώρα.
Θα δούμε....

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Κάτι που είναι αρκετά περίεργο...
> 
> Απο τις 9:30 το πρωί μέχρι περίπου τις 19:00-20:00 το βράδυ το pirelli συγχρονίζει (κλειδωμένο μετά από πολλά...) στα 8mbps με downstream noise margin στα *7-9*db και μετά τις 19:00 - 20:00 το μόντεμ απο μόνο του αποσυγχονίζει και συγχρονίζει με downstream noise margin στα *13-16*db μέχρι το πρωί πάλι.... και φτου πάλι από την αρχή ...
> 
> Επίσης το Fast Path - Interleaved Path το επιλεγει όπως λάχει....
> 
> Βέβαια δεν σταματάνε ο βραχνάς με τα λάθη στο πεδίο:
> 
> Fast Path CRC Error  ( Far End Indicator ) με το ρυθμό που αυξάνονται να είναι απο 10-15 το λεπτό μέχρι 100 το δευτερόλεπτο (στην δεύτερη πάπαλα το internet).
> ...


Ίδια συμπεριφορά με τη διαφορά ότι συγχρονίζω από 10+ μέχρι 12 και το SNR είναι 7-8 σταθερά...

----------


## ilpara

Δηλώνετε το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ ή απλώς το συζητάμε μεταξύ μας?
Το δηλώνετε τακτικά?
Ίσως ο καλύτερος τρόπος δεν είναι το 13801 αλλά εδώ http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/contact.jsp
η επιβεβαίωση ότι έλαβαν τη διαμαρτυρία είναι το email που σας έρχεται, δηλ αν δεν λάβετε με email επιβεβαίωση, δεν έλαβαν το σχόλιο σας.
Επίσης να γράφετε τον αριθμό σύνδεσης για να σας εντοπίζουν

----------


## roseman1986

το πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις ξανά έγηναι και με το links μετά από 6 περίπου ημέρες κανονικής λειτουργείας χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις , τώρα έχω μία από τα ίδια και με το linksys και με το  pirelli !!!
 Σήμερα έχω και νεκρό τηλέφωνο , έχω δηλώσει τα προβλήματα με mail και πήρα και την επιβεβαίωση ότι το έλαβαν κανονικά .

----------


## giannhs1984

μην το ψαχνεις το θεμα λιγοι και καλοι θα εχουν τα παντα σωστα..

πηγα οτε εβαλα 24 πιανω τα 19 και ο θορυβος μου πηγε εκει που ηταν παλια..

ειναι θεμα να καταλαβουν οτι κανουν βλακειες..

----------


## ilpara

> μην το ψαχνεις το θεμα λιγοι και καλοι θα εχουν τα παντα σωστα..
> 
> πηγα οτε εβαλα 24 πιανω τα 19 και ο θορυβος μου πηγε εκει που ηταν παλια..
> 
> ειναι θεμα να καταλαβουν οτι κανουν βλακειες..


Γιάννη,
για εξήγησέ μας:
1. Είχες με ΟΝ το πρόβλημα που περιγράφω στο πρώτο μήνυμα του παρόντος νήματος? Αν ναι τώρα που πήγες σε ΟΤΕ δεν το έχεις, σωστά?
2. Τι στατιστικά σε τι ταχύτητα είχες με ΟΝ και με ΟΤΕ? δηλ.:
ΟΝ
ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού .............. up / ..............down
Noise Margin  .............. up / ..............down
Attentuation   .............. up / ..............down
ΟTE
ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού .............. up / ..............down
Noise Margin  .............. up / ..............down
Attentuation   .............. up / ..............down
3. Με ΟΝ είχες λάθη στο router (far-end κυρίως)? Με ΟΤΕ τι γίνεται?
Σε ευχαριστούμε, θα βοηθήσεις πολύ

----------


## THE_GODFATHER

dislam βύρωνα το ίδο ακριβως πρόβλημα. Συνήθως το βράδυ. Και με το zyxel και με το pirelli. Συνδέομαι με lan και πλέoν το κανει έως κ  5 φορες τη μέρα. Όμως εμένα δε φτιάχνει με ενα restart. αλλα συχνα πρέπέι να περάσουν 3-4 restart δηλαδη κανα 10 λεπτο κ βαλε

----------


## atheos71

> dislam βύρωνα το ίδο ακριβως πρόβλημα. Συνήθως το βράδυ. Και με το zyxel και με το pirelli. Συνδέομαι με lan και πλέoν το κανει έως κ  5 φορες τη μέρα. Όμως εμένα δε φτιάχνει με ενα restart. αλλα συχνα πρέπέι να περάσουν 3-4 restart δηλαδη κανα 10 λεπτο κ βαλε


Noνέ ,δε φταίνε τα ρούτερς.Μήπως ,προς *παρόχους* μεριά είναι το *πρόβλημα*;

----------


## NMaverick

Να επισημάνω κάτι. Επειδή και εγώ μίλησα με ON και ανέφεραν την αδυναμία επίλυσης του συγκεκριμένου (και δικού μου) προβλήματος θυμήθηκα τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά του ρούτερ προηγούμενου παρόχου:

Στο Fritz λοιπόν της  HOL είχε μια ρύθμιση που ωθούσε το ρούτερ σε restart ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (π.χ. κάθε 6 το πρωί). Αυτό δεν υπάρχει ξεκλειδωμένο στο Pirelli, και "αναβάθμιση" δεν προβλέπεται για αρκετό καιρό. Αυτό είναι το ένα πρόβλημα.
Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι αναλόγως της ταχύτητας που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ και το επίπεδο θορύβου η γραμμή "μπουκώνει" και γεμίζει λάθη, συνήθως όταν αυτά φτάσουν ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αρχίζει να φθίνει η ταχύτητα του internet και του LAN και γενικώς να σέρνεται χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται. Αυτό υπάρχει σε όλους τους παρόχους από μια συζήτηση που είχα με φίλους μου σε διάφορες εταιρίες. Το θέμα είναι πως αντιμετωπίζεται.
Υπάρχουν τα διάφορα profiles χρηστών αναλόγως του θορύβου και γενικά των στατιστικών της γραμμής στα οποία το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι ο ρυθμός εμφάνισης του προβλήματος.
π.χ. η γραμμή μου σηκώνει μέχρι 14 MBps, όταν την κλειδώνουν στα 14, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μια φορά την ημέρα. 
Όταν την κλειδώνουν στα 12, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μια φορά τις 3 μέρες.
Όταν την κλειδώνουν στα 10, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μια φορά την εβδομάδα.
Βέβαια τα ρούτερς των άλλων παρόχων που τα firmwares είναι ξεκλείδωτα και έχουν την επιλογή αυτή το ρυθμίζουν απο μόνα τους το πρόβλημα π.χ. HOL Fritz (σημειώστε σε ταχύτητες χαμηλές π.χ. 1MBps το φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται σε πολύ αραιά διαστήματα).
Η λύση που προτείνω:
Όσο και αν είναι περίπλοκη, δεν βρήκα άλλη πιο αποτελεσματική λύση στο πρόβλημά μας παρά το αυτόματο restart του router από μακροεντολή του λειτουργικού μας συστήματος.
Θα χρειαστούμε:
Έναν υπολογιστή που θα μένει συνέχεια ανοικτός (ή ανοικτός τη στιγμή που θα γίνεται το restart του router)
Automate v 6.0 και μεταγενέστερο
Χρόνο να φτιάξουμε το script του Auto restart.
Για να μην γίνει τεράστιο το post μου πείτε μου αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να φτιάξω έναν οδηγό. Αλλιώς οι "μυημένοι" θα μπορούν να το κάνουν να δουλέψει όπως έκανα εγώ.
Το triger του task ήταν κάθε πρωί στις 06:00 να κάνει login στο 192.168.1.1 (χωρίς να βάζω user/pass, γιατί ήταν σωσμένα στο mozilla), να επιλέγει την επιλογή tools, restart, restart VOIP router, ok, ok.
Εγώ έτσι βρήκα την υγειά μου και μάλιστα σκέφτομαι από 12 να πάω στα 14 Mbps τη γραμμή μου.

Νίκος

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Να επισημάνω κάτι. Επειδή και εγώ μίλησα με ON και ανέφεραν την αδυναμία επίλυσης του συγκεκριμένου (και δικού μου) προβλήματος θυμήθηκα τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά του ρούτερ προηγούμενου παρόχου:
> 
> Στο Fritz λοιπόν της  HOL είχε μια ρύθμιση που ωθούσε το ρούτερ σε restart ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (π.χ. κάθε 6 το πρωί). Αυτό δεν υπάρχει ξεκλειδωμένο στο Pirelli, και "αναβάθμιση" δεν προβλέπεται για αρκετό καιρό. Αυτό είναι το ένα πρόβλημα.
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι αναλόγως της ταχύτητας που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ και το επίπεδο θορύβου η γραμμή "μπουκώνει" και γεμίζει λάθη, συνήθως όταν αυτά φτάσουν ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αρχίζει να φθίνει η ταχύτητα του internet και του LAN και γενικώς να σέρνεται χωρίς να αποσυνδέεται. Αυτό υπάρχει σε όλους τους παρόχους από μια συζήτηση που είχα με φίλους μου σε διάφορες εταιρίες. Το θέμα είναι πως αντιμετωπίζεται.
> Υπάρχουν τα διάφορα profiles χρηστών αναλόγως του θορύβου και γενικά των στατιστικών της γραμμής στα οποία το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι ο ρυθμός εμφάνισης του προβλήματος.
> π.χ. η γραμμή μου σηκώνει μέχρι 14 MBps, όταν την κλειδώνουν στα 14, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μια φορά την ημέρα. 
> Όταν την κλειδώνουν στα 12, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μια φορά τις 3 μέρες.
> Όταν την κλειδώνουν στα 10, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μια φορά την εβδομάδα.
> Βέβαια τα ρούτερς των άλλων παρόχων που τα firmwares είναι ξεκλείδωτα και έχουν την επιλογή αυτή το ρυθμίζουν απο μόνα τους το πρόβλημα π.χ. HOL Fritz (σημειώστε σε ταχύτητες χαμηλές π.χ. 1MBps το φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται σε πολύ αραιά διαστήματα).
> ...


Το θέμα όμως είναι πως πολλοί έχουμε το πρόβλημα αυτό πολλές φορές ημερησίως σε πολύ ακανόνιστα διαστήματα (πχ χτες δεν το είχα καθόλου για 24 ώρες και το Σάββατο χρειάστηκαν πάνω από 5 restart). 
Επιπλέον αυτά που αναφέρεις περι λαθών, SNR και ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού έχουν μεν βάση αλλά μετά από δοκιμές (από πολλούς) η μείωση της ταχυτητας(και βελτίωση του SNR) δεν έφερε καμια αλλαγή.

----------


## atheos71

> Το θέμα όμως είναι πως πολλοί έχουμε το πρόβλημα αυτό πολλές φορές ημερησίως σε πολύ ακανόνιστα διαστήματα .....


....και σε διαφορετικές περιοχές και διαφορετικά στοιχεία γραμμών.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ....και σε διαφορετικές περιοχές και διαφορετικά στοιχεία γραμμών.


Σωστά...επίσης  προσθέτω πως για την δική μου τουλάχιστον περίπτωση δεν είναι τόσο ο συνολικός αριθμός των λαθών που συμπίπτει με το πρόβλημα αλλά η ταχύτητα με την οποία αυξάνονται...

----------


## atheos71

> δεν είναι τόσο ο συνολικός αριθμός των λαθών που συμπίπτει με το πρόβλημα αλλά η ταχύτητα με την οποία αυξάνονται...


Oρθόν.Έτσι και σε εμένα αλλά και σ' άλλους που έχουν πρόβλημα γίνεται.
Γοργός ρυθμός εμφάνισης λαθών και ... restart.

----------


## stathis argitis

Φίλε Rebel Scum έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.

Είναι ο ρυθμός αύξησης των λαθών που μπουκώνει το router και όχι ο αριθμός...κάποιες φορές έφτανε σε πολύ μεγάλες τιμές για να μπουκώσει...και κάποιες άλλες χρειάζονταν restart σε πιό χαμηλό αριθμό λαθών ,αλλά την στιγμή που ο ρυθμός αύξησης τους ήταν ένα εκατομύριο ανά δευτερόλεπτο....σε κάθε refresh της οθόνης που έκανα ανέβεναν με τρελλό ρυθμό.

Πάντα βέβαια αυτό συνοδεύεται από ελλάτωση του SNR που από 8 που είναι σε καλές στιγμές πέφτει στο 5.
Μετά από το restart ξαναανεβαίνει έστω και μία μονάδα.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Αλλά το να μην εμφανίζεται σε καποιες ημέρες καθόλου; 
Δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω εκτός από το ότι κάτι παίζει με "μπερδεμα" γραμμών , είτε στο χαλκό, είτε στο DSLAM...δεν είμαι ειδικός και το αφήνω εδώ πριν πω ανακρίβειες.

----------


## NMaverick

> Το θέμα όμως είναι πως πολλοί έχουμε το πρόβλημα αυτό πολλές φορές ημερησίως σε πολύ ακανόνιστα διαστήματα (πχ χτες δεν το είχα καθόλου για 24 ώρες και το Σάββατο χρειάστηκαν πάνω από 5 restart). 
> Επιπλέον αυτά που αναφέρεις περι λαθών, SNR και ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού έχουν μεν βάση αλλά μετά από δοκιμές (από πολλούς) η μείωση της ταχυτητας(και βελτίωση του SNR) δεν έφερε καμια αλλαγή.


Αυτό που λες έχω συμπεράνει ότι συμβαίνει αναλόγως την ανοχή της γραμμής. Π.χ η δική μου έχει ανοχή 14 αλλά αν δεν την βάλω στα 12 δεν κάθεται ζωντανή πάνω από ημέρα.
snr δεν βελτιώθηκε αλλά έμεινε τουλάχιστον πάνω από 8.

Σε εμένα έπαιξε αυτό που σας είπα. Ναι, καταλαβαίνω και ξέρω ότι είναι πρόβλημα του ρούτερ (όπως φαίνεται) αλλά μήπως έχετε φέρει τη γραμμή σας στα όριά της και γι αυτό έχετε τόσο συχνά disconnects; 
Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: καλά κάνετα και την έχετε στα όριά της (αν το έχετε κάνει), έτσι πρέπει να είναι και να λειτουργεί και τέλεια. Για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας όμως μήπως να είμαστε λίγο φειδωλοί στην ταχύτητα, όχι πολύ κανα 2 Mbps.
Φαίνεται όμως ότι η on δεν έχει λύση!!!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αυτό που λες έχω συμπεράνει ότι συμβαίνει αναλόγως την ανοχή της γραμμής. Π.χ η δική μου έχει ανοχή 14 αλλά αν δεν την βάλω στα 12 δεν κάθεται ζωντανή πάνω από ημέρα.
> snr δεν βελτιώθηκε αλλά έμεινε τουλάχιστον πάνω από 8.


Έχω δοκιμάσει συγχρονισμό στα 9 και 10 με SNR>9 και το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε...θεωρητικά η γραμμή αντέχει 15...




> Σε εμένα έπαιξε αυτό που σας είπα. Ναι, καταλαβαίνω και ξέρω ότι είναι πρόβλημα του ρούτερ (όπως φαίνεται) αλλά μήπως έχετε φέρει τη γραμμή σας στα όριά της και γι αυτό έχετε τόσο συχνά disconnects;


Θέμα router έχει ελεγθεί ότι δεν είναι...disconnects προσωπικά έχω ελάχιστα, κολλήματα(μηδενισμός ταχύτητας χωρίς disconnect) όσα θες...

----------


## goddesszoi

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μόνο δικό μου πρόβλημα αλλά από τις 6 κ μετά το ρούτερ αποσυγχρονίζεται κάθε μισή ώρα... :Sad:

----------


## makiro3

> Καλημέρα, έχω μια απορία ,έχει 2-3 μέρες που όποτε κάμω test  στο  speedtest.net  βλέπω download 5mbit  upload 800 kbit .ενώ  router μου συγχρονίζεται στα 12284 (Kbps.) download  & 1023 (Kbps.) upload,Τι μπορεί να γίνεται με το download?
> Operation Data:     Upstream / Downstream
> Noise Margin :       10 dB     /   15 dB
> Attenuation :           8 dB      /   11 dB


Γιατί δεν τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να σε ανεβάσουν στα 16 ή έστω στα 14;

----------


## amora

Από το Σάββατο το πρωί τα προβλήματα έχουν ενταθεί. Είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Από το Σάββατο το πρωί τα προβλήματα έχουν ενταθεί. Είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ.


Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα παράλληλης λειτουρργίας δυο γραμμών...Κυριακές δεν έχω σχεδόν ποτέ πρόβλημα...μήπως όποιος "μπερδεύεται" με τη δική μου γραμμή δεν χρησιμοποιεί νετ; Λίγο μπακαλίστικη σκέψη αλλά τι άλλο να πω...

----------


## atheos71

> Από το Σάββατο το πρωί τα προβλήματα έχουν ενταθεί. Είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ.


Κάθε πρωί ένα restart router και απ' τ' απόγευμα όσα χρειαστεί για να ξαναλειτουργήσει(2-3 ακόμα).Καλά πάμε!Εις ανώτερα ΟΝ. :One thumb up:

----------


## stathis argitis

Σε επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω ότι για όλα αυτά ευθύνεται ο χαλκός, του οποίου η ποιότητα διαφέρει και απο γραμμή σε γραμμη, εάν αυτές ανοίκουν σε διαφορετική μάρκα πολύζευγου.Οπότε και έχουν διαφορετική συμπεριφιρά.

Απλά όπως είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω η On έχει σετάρει τα DSLAMS να δουλεύουν χωρίς να αποσυνδέονται σε πολύ χαμηλά SNR για να πετυχαίνει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού. Οπότε λόγω του ότι δουλεύουν οριακα.. σε στιγμές περεταίρω αύξησης του Θορύβου τότε αντί να αποσυνδεθεί όπως θα συνέβενε σε άλλους providers αρχίζει η μεταφορά errors σε τρελλούς ρυθμούς με αποτέλεσμα να μπουκώνει η γραμμή.

Σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο πρέπει να υπάρχει και η λανθασμένη διαχείρηση της σύνδεσης από πλευρά DSLAM.
Ισως το firmaware να έχει κάποιο bug αδυναμία αντιμετώπησης αυτών των καταστάσεων. 

Κάνουμε εμείς restrart ξανασυντονίζει και αν το παρατηρήσετε με καλύτερο SNR από την στιγμή του μπουκώματος πριν το restrat και ίσως σε λίγο χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.

Σε εμένα που πειραματιστήκαμε με τον τεχνικό αλλάζοντας profiles σύνδεσης έβλεπε την γραμμή μου να έχει διαφορετικές ανοχές από σπό ώρα σε ώρα.
Στις 2 το μεσημέρι να έχει ανοχή μέχρι 8600 στις 5 το απόγευμα έπειτα από restart 9300 και μισή ώρα μετά 9000. Αυτό αποδυκνείει το πρόβλημα της γραμμής.

Επίσης όπως φαίνεται υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη επαγωγή μεταξύ των χάλκινων καλωδίων όταν λειτουγούν παράλληλα.Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τις ώρες αιχμής συμβαίνει συχνότερα το πρόβλημα. 

Αν υπήρχε σταθερότητα των στατιστικών της γραμμής τότε δεν θα υπήρχε και πρόβλημα.Αλλά αυτό είναι ουτοπικό.

Αυτά έχω συμπεράνει εδώ και 3 μήνες που αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα και έχοντας επικοινωνήσει πολλές φορές με τους τεχνικούς της On.Τώρα για το πως θα ξεπεραστεί......αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει λύση....γιατί  τα καλώδια είναι δεδομένα, όπως επισης και τα firmwares των DSLAMS που διαχειρίζονται τις αδυναμίες τους.
Αν θα πορούσε να γίνει κάποια κίνηση, πιστεύω ότι θα πρεπει να αφορούσε επαναπρογραμμάτισμο των DSLAMS για να μορούν να διαχειριστούν αυτές τις συνθήκες μεταβολής στατιστικών των γραμμών.

----------


## amora

> Επίσης όπως φαίνεται υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη επαγωγή μεταξύ των χάλκινων καλωδίων όταν λειτουγούν παράλληλα.Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τις ώρες αιχμής συμβαίνει συχνότερα το πρόβλημα.


Αυτό είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα διεθνώς και είναι ο λόγος που υπάρχουν οι μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις του SNR, με επιδείνωσή του τις ώρες αιχμής. Μάλιστα, ακόμη και η χωροταξία των ζευγών εντός των πολύζευγων καλωδίων (π.χ. με πόσα άλλα ενεργά ADSL2+ γειτνιάζουν) παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο.

Δεν είναι όμως αυτή απάντηση εκ μέρους της ΟΝ. Προτιμότερη η κλασική αποσύνδεση για 2 λεπτά παρά η νέκρωση της γραμμής.

----------


## stathis argitis

Σωστά γιαυτό τον λόγο μάλλον καλύτερα θα ήταν να σεττάρει τα DSLAMS έτσι ώστε ή να επαναφέρουν με κάποιο τρόπο την σύνδεση σε Normal κατάσταση, ή όπως είπες να γίνεται μία αποσύνδεση έστω.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Σωστά γιαυτό τον λόγο μάλλον καλύτερα θα ήταν να σεττάρει τα DSLAMS έτσι ώστε ή να επαναφέρουν με κάποιο τρόπο την σύνδεση σε Normal κατάσταση, ή όπως είπες να γίνεται μία αποσύνδεση έστω.


Η αλλίως ας μάθουμε να ζούμε με το πρόβλημα ή να φύγουμε για αλλού... :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> Η αλλίως ας μάθουμε να ζούμε με το πρόβλημα ή να φύγουμε για αλλού...


Για άλλο σπίτι ή καλύτερα για άλλη χώρα... γιατί τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα θα σε ακολουθούν από πάροχο σε πάροχο  :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Off Topic





> Για άλλο σπίτι ή καλύτερα για άλλη χώρα... γιατί τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα θα σε ακολουθούν από πάροχο σε πάροχο


Ναι το για αλλού το εννοούσα γενικά :Wink: 

Σπίτι θα αλλάξω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να παραμείνω στην ΟΝ...πίσω στον ΟΤΕ και ας ελπίζουμε σε νέες μειώσεις τιμών.

----------


## atheos71

> Για άλλο σπίτι ή καλύτερα για άλλη χώρα... γιατί τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα θα σε ακολουθούν από πάροχο σε πάροχο


...άλλη χώρα καλύτερα(έχουμε κι άλλα προβλήματα) :Razz: .

----------


## amora

> Για άλλο σπίτι ή καλύτερα για άλλη χώρα... γιατί τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα θα σε ακολουθούν από πάροχο σε πάροχο


Από πού πηγάζει η βεβαιότητα αυτή; Εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι αυτό που φταίει είναι ο χαλκός όπως ισχυρίζονται οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ στο Στάθη. Είναι άλλωστε γι' αυτούς η εύκολη απάντηση που τους απαλλάσσει από την ευθύνη τρόπον τινά. Έως ότου κάποιος κάνει φορητότητα γραμμής σε άλλο πάροχο και έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά, η ΟΝ είναι υπεύθυνη 100% και επειδή τόσο καιρό δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται το ανεβάζω στο 200%. Αν πάλι γίνει φορητότητα και το πρόβλημα λυθεί, ε! τότε χρειάζονται κράξιμο, ξεμπρόστιασμα, πίσσα και πούπουλα.

----------


## atheos71

> Από πού πηγάζει η βεβαιότητα αυτή; Εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι αυτό που φταίει είναι ο χαλκός όπως ισχυρίζονται οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ στο Στάθη. Είναι άλλωστε γι' αυτούς η εύκολη απάντηση που τους απαλλάσσει από την ευθύνη τρόπον τινά. Έως ότου κάποιος κάνει φορητότητα γραμμής σε άλλο πάροχο και έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά, η ΟΝ είναι υπεύθυνη 100% και επειδή τόσο καιρό δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται το ανεβάζω στο 200%. Αν πάλι γίνει φορητότητα και το πρόβλημα λυθεί, ε! τότε χρειάζονται κράξιμο, ξεμπρόστιασμα, πίσσα και πούπουλα.


Mε επηρρεάζεις να την κάνω γι άλλον πάροχο :Razz: .
Τεχνικοί είπες πως είναι αυτοί οι ισχυριζόμενοι;  :Thinking: .

Τα χρειάζονται αυτά που λες ,αλλά πρέπει να γίνει συλλογικά κι όχι ατομικά.

----------


## cnp5

> Από πού πηγάζει η βεβαιότητα αυτή; Εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι αυτό που φταίει είναι ο χαλκός όπως ισχυρίζονται οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ στο Στάθη. Είναι άλλωστε γι' αυτούς η εύκολη απάντηση που τους απαλλάσσει από την ευθύνη τρόπον τινά. Έως ότου κάποιος κάνει φορητότητα γραμμής σε άλλο πάροχο και έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά, η ΟΝ είναι υπεύθυνη 100% και επειδή τόσο καιρό δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται το ανεβάζω στο 200%. Αν πάλι γίνει φορητότητα και το πρόβλημα λυθεί, ε! τότε χρειάζονται κράξιμο, ξεμπρόστιασμα, πίσσα και πούπουλα.


Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο Στάθης είναι υπαρκτό και το έχει αναγνωρίσει ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ. Μπορείς αν θες να δεις τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε εδώ στο ADSLGR. Το ότι δηλαδή σε υψηλές ταχύτητες (ADSL2/2+) και όταν υπάρχουν πολύ πελάτες στο ίδιο κεντρικό καλώδιο (από ΚΑΦΑΟ προς κέντρο), οι παρεμβολές είναι πολλές με αποτέλεσμα να επηρεάζουν όλους τους χρήστες στο καλώδιο αρνητικά.
Λύση στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει, καθώς η μόνη μελλοντικά αποδεκτή λύση είναι η χρήση οπτικών ινών έως τα ΚΑΦΑΟ... 

και για να μη ψάχνεις το παραθέτω εδώ  :Smile: 
_
"Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η κατάσταση του δικτύου χαλκού του ΟΤΕ είναι εφάμιλλη του ευρωπαϊκού μέσου όρου. Εξάλλου, μεγάλο ποσοστό των συνδρομητικών γραμμών έχουν σχετικά μικρό μήκος (κάτω των 2,5 χλμ). Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου περιοριστικοί παράγοντες αποτρέπουν την παροχή πολύ υψηλών ταχυτήτων. Εκτός από την απόσταση (η παλαιότητα δεν αποτελεί σημαντικό πρόβλημα), η παραδιαφωνία (crosstalk) που παρατηρείται στα καλώδια επηρεάζει την παροχή υψηλών ταχυτήτων. Η παραδιαφωνία οφείλεται σε χρήση (κυρίως από εναλλακτικούς παρόχους σε αφόρτιστες Μ1020 γραμμές χαλκού) υπηρεσιών και διατάξεων που δεν είναι φασματικά συμβατές με την τεχνολογία ADSL & ADSL2+.

Ένας τρόπος που μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί το παραπάνω πρόβλημα είναι η αύξηση της διείσδυσης δικτύου Οπτικών Ινών ώστε να φτάνει πλησιέστερα στον συνδρομητή και αντίστοιχα η μείωση του μήκους του δικτύου χαλκού. Μία τέτοια στρατηγική απαιτεί την αύξηση των σημείων παρουσίας του δικτύου (DSLAMs) και μετακίνησή τους πλησιέστερα στο χώρο του πελάτη. Το κόστος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και το ρυθμιστικό περιβάλλον που διέπει την απελευθέρωση του τοπικού υπο-βρόχου ασαφές. Συνεπώς η επένδυση σε τεχνολογίες FTTC , FTTB πρέπει να γίνει μετά από προσεκτική οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη και αφού ξεκαθαρίσει και το θεσμικό πλαίσιο."_

_πηγή Συνέντευξη του ΟΤΕ A.E. στο adslgr.com_

Φυσικά το παραπάνω δεν είναι και το μόνο πρόβλημα, ούτε και η πηγή όλων των προβλημάτων. Εννοείτε ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (ίσως και στις περισσότερες), τα προβλήματα οφείλονται είτε σε λάθος στήσιμο του εσωτερικού δικτύου κάθε πελάτη ή σε λάθος ρυθμίσεις ή και προβληματικό hardware από τη πλευρά του παρόχου. 

Κανείς μας όμως δε μπορεί με σιγουριά να καταλάβει ποιος πραγματικά φταίει. 

Από τη μια είναι ένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος που φοβάται ακόμα και τη σκιά του αν ακουστεί ότι φταίει ο εξοπλισμός του (με συνέπεια να χάσει πελάτες), από την άλλη είναι ο ΟΤΕ που δεν ενδιαφέρετε ιδιαίτερα να λύση προβλήματα για πελάτες άλλων παρόχων και τέλος είναι και οι καταναλωτές που δεν έχουν γνώσεις ούτε και εμπειρία στη τεχνολογία ADSL και αγνοούν (δικαιολογημένα φυσικά... κάποιος θα έπρεπε να τους έχει ενημερώσει...) βασικά πράγματα όπως τι είναι φίλτρα κτλ.

----------


## amora

Αν παρατηρήσεις ακριβώς το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ κάποια posts παραπάνω για το χαλκό.  :Wink:  

Η τελευταία παράγραφος που έγραψες με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο. 

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι αν με φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο λυθεί το πρόβλημα, τότε η ΟΝ χρειάζεται ρεζίλεμα. Και με βλέπω να το ξεκινώ άμεσα...

ΥΓ: Υπ' όψιν ότι έχω κατέβει πλέον σε προφίλ 7Mbps down 512 Kbps up και το πρόβλημα επιμένει με την ίδια ένταση.

----------


## cnp5

> Αν παρατηρήσεις ακριβώς το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ κάποια posts παραπάνω για το χαλκό.  
> 
> Η τελευταία παράγραφος που έγραψες με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο. 
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι αν με φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο λυθεί το πρόβλημα, τότε η ΟΝ χρειάζεται ρεζίλεμα. Και με βλέπω να το ξεκινώ άμεσα...
> 
> ΥΓ: Υπ' όψιν ότι έχω κατέβει πλέον σε προφίλ 7Mbps down 512 Kbps up και το πρόβλημα επιμένει με την ίδια ένταση.


Φυσικά!  :Smile: 
Αν πας σε άλλο πάροχο με ADSL2+ και η φυσική σου γραμμή (το χάλκινο καλώδιο) είναι το ίδιο και η συμπεριφορά είναι σαφώς καλύτερη σε συγχρονισμό και θόρυβο... τότε φταίει η On και το προβληματικό hardware που έχει στη γραμμή σου... και θα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο να φωνάζεις.

----------


## Avesael

Σήμερα, με μερικές χιλιάδες λάθη μου το έκανε κι εμένα...
Όλα έδειχναν ότι λειτουργούν κανονικά, και με 85000 λάθη περίπου...(μεγάλος αριθμός για τα δεδομένα μου).
Έκανα restart και έστρωσε...
Η μαμακία όμως είναι ότι ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ η γραμμή μου!
Μην τρελλαθούμε εντελώς με αυτή την εταιρεία!
10 μήνες μία πολύ καλή γραμμή, και ξαφνικά απέκτησε πρόβλημα; Δε νομίζω!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Σήμερα, με μερικές χιλιάδες λάθη μου το έκανε κι εμένα...
> Όλα έδειχναν ότι λειτουργούν κανονικά, και με 85000 λάθη περίπου...(μεγάλος αριθμός για τα δεδομένα μου).
> Έκανα restart και έστρωσε...
> Η μαμακία όμως είναι ότι ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ η γραμμή μου!
> Μην τρελλαθούμε εντελώς με αυτή την εταιρεία!
> 10 μήνες μία πολύ καλή γραμμή, και ξαφνικά απέκτησε πρόβλημα; Δε νομίζω!


Η γραμμή μπορεί να μη χάλασε...μήπως έβαλε κάνας γείτονας ADSL2+ χτύπα ξύλο...

Πάντως έχω αρχίσει να πείθομαι πως είναι θέμα "παρεμβολών" γραμμής που το hardware/software της ΟΝ, αντίθετα με τους άλλους, δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί.

----------


## giannhs1984

> Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο Στάθης είναι υπαρκτό και το έχει αναγνωρίσει ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ. Μπορείς αν θες να δεις τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε εδώ στο ADSLGR. Το ότι δηλαδή σε υψηλές ταχύτητες (ADSL2/2+) και όταν υπάρχουν πολύ πελάτες στο ίδιο κεντρικό καλώδιο (από ΚΑΦΑΟ προς κέντρο), οι παρεμβολές είναι πολλές με αποτέλεσμα να επηρεάζουν όλους τους χρήστες στο καλώδιο αρνητικά.
> Λύση στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει, καθώς η μόνη μελλοντικά αποδεκτή λύση είναι η χρήση οπτικών ινών έως τα ΚΑΦΑΟ... 
> 
> και για να μη ψάχνεις το παραθέτω εδώ 
> _
> "Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η κατάσταση του δικτύου χαλκού του ΟΤΕ είναι εφάμιλλη του ευρωπαϊκού μέσου όρου. Εξάλλου, μεγάλο ποσοστό των συνδρομητικών γραμμών έχουν σχετικά μικρό μήκος (κάτω των 2,5 χλμ). Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου περιοριστικοί παράγοντες αποτρέπουν την παροχή πολύ υψηλών ταχυτήτων. Εκτός από την απόσταση (η παλαιότητα δεν αποτελεί σημαντικό πρόβλημα), η παραδιαφωνία (crosstalk) που παρατηρείται στα καλώδια επηρεάζει την παροχή υψηλών ταχυτήτων. Η παραδιαφωνία οφείλεται σε χρήση (κυρίως από εναλλακτικούς παρόχους σε αφόρτιστες Μ1020 γραμμές χαλκού) υπηρεσιών και διατάξεων που δεν είναι φασματικά συμβατές με την τεχνολογία ADSL & ADSL2+.
> 
> Ένας τρόπος που μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί το παραπάνω πρόβλημα είναι η αύξηση της διείσδυσης δικτύου Οπτικών Ινών ώστε να φτάνει πλησιέστερα στον συνδρομητή και αντίστοιχα η μείωση του μήκους του δικτύου χαλκού. Μία τέτοια στρατηγική απαιτεί την αύξηση των σημείων παρουσίας του δικτύου (DSLAMs) και μετακίνησή τους πλησιέστερα στο χώρο του πελάτη. Το κόστος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και το ρυθμιστικό περιβάλλον που διέπει την απελευθέρωση του τοπικού υπο-βρόχου ασαφές. Συνεπώς η επένδυση σε τεχνολογίες FTTC , FTTB πρέπει να γίνει μετά από προσεκτική οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη και αφού ξεκαθαρίσει και το θεσμικό πλαίσιο."_
> 
> ...


σκατα απλως ειναι αλλη μια δικαιολογια..
εγω τωρα εχω 24αρα στον οτε πιανω τα 20-23 και κατεβαζω σαν %$&^^%$ και η πολυκατοικια μου ειναι του 80.. 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:

----------


## cnp5

> σκατα απλως ειναι αλλη μια δικαιολογια..
> εγω τωρα εχω 24αρα στον οτε πιανω τα 20-23 και κατεβαζω σαν %$&^^%$ και η πολυκατοικια μου ειναι του 80..


Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η ηλικία της πολυκατοικίας με το παραπάνω... τέλος πάντων... δε θα ασχοληθώ... lol

----------


## stathis argitis

Παιδιά πιστεύω ότι οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι απλά χρησιμοποιούν DSLAMS σετταρισμένα έτσι ώστε όταν έρεχται η στιγμή που τα στατιστικά χειροτερεύουν κάνουν αποσύνδεση.

Το βλέπω αυτό διαβάζοντας posts για άλλους providers δεν έχω δει με SNR 5 για παράδειγμα να μένει online σύνδεση.

Απλά η On χρησιμοποιεί DSLAMS που είναι σεταρισμένα να δουλεύουν ακόμα και  στα χειρότερα στατιστικά χωρίς αποσύνδεση...με τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν...βέβαια.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι έτσι ώστε και να δουλέυουν στο όριο αλλά και να μην έχουν προβλήματα όπως ο τρελλός αριθμός errors με συνέπεια τον μηδενισμό της ταχύτητας. 

Την πρώτη φορά μάλιστα που είδα πριν από τρείς μήνες ότι δούλευε η γραμμή με SNR 5 δεν πίστευα στα μάτι μου.

Αυτός είναι και ένας από του φόβους μου αν μετακινηθώ σε άλλο provider. Σκέφτομαι μήπως μου πούν ότι για να δουέύει καλά πρέπει να είσαι σε profile 6 Μbit για παράδειγμα και upload 512 που δεν το θέλω με τίποτα.
Ειδικά το upload το οποίο το χρειάζομαι περισσότερο και που όπως είπαν στην On το ενοχοποιούν περισσότερο για αυτό το πρόβλημα που μας συμβαίνει.

----------


## CostasBal

Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με το φίλο cnp5 στο παραπάνω post. Γενικά η υποδομή των καλωδίων χαλκού δεν είναι σχεδιασμένη για την παροχή τέτοιων ταχυτήτων μετάδοσης δεδομένων. Πράγματι υπάρχουν πρόβληματα παρεμβολών μεταξύ "γειτονικών" στο καλώδιο ζευγαριών, γι΄αυτό και από τον ΟΤΕ ανέφεραν την ανάγκη μεταφοράς των DSLAM πιο κοντά στα KV (ΚΑΦΑΟ).

Στη δική μου περίπτωση μετά από 2 μήνες με το γνωστό πρόβλημα της ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ, χωρίς να χάνεται ο συγχρονισμός, ζήτησα από την On να μου μειώσει την ταχύτητα γύρω στα 10Mbps, από τα 12. Σήμερα συγχρονίζω στα 9,3 το SNR μου βελτιώθηκε στα 11 - 13 db (από 5-9 db) και δεν έχω κάνει restart το router εδώ και 5 ημέρες, ενώ παλιότερα χρειαζόταν έως και 10 restart σε 8 ώρες.

Πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι και παλαιότερα είχα ζητήσει μείωση ταχύτητας από τα 15 στα 12 Mbps γιατί είχα αρκετά disconnects. Στα 15 συνδεόμουνα με 5 db θόρυβο (οριακά δηλαδή), οπότε με την πρώτη αστάθεια της γραμμής κατέρρεαι η σύνδεσή μου.

Συνδέω το προβλημά μου με τα καλώδια γιατί δεν μπορώ να διακιολογήσω με άλλο τρόπο το γεγονός ότι είχα τόσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στο θόρυβο (χαρακτηριστικό της γραμμής), ιδίως τα απογεύματα (από τις 18:00 και μετά) και τα weekends.

Υ.Γ. Εκτός και αν ο pirelli router δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε τετοιες μεγάλες μεταβολές του θορύβου και τα παίζει.

----------


## stathis argitis

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα η ηλεκτομαγνητική επαγωγή μεταξύ των χάλκινων ζευγών έιναι και η αιτία του προβλήματος.

Απλά οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι δεν δέχονται με τίποτα να σε βάλουν σε profile με SNR τόσο χαμηλά οπότε δεν έχουν πελάτες με ανάλογα προβλήματα.

Σε εμένα τις ημέρες που έκαναν επανεκκίνηση του DSLAM της Νίκαιας και έπειτα έβαλαν σε όλους τους χρήστες   
ένα profile διαφορετικό από αυτό της σταθερής οροφής μου με είχαν, συγχρόνισα στα 7 Mbit  αντί για τα 9 που συγχρόνιζα μέχρι και εκείνη την ημέρα και το SNR από 5-7 πήγε στο 12-14.

Μία σκέψη που κάνω είναι η εξής...εφόσον το πρόβλημα που έχουμε έπειτα από τα restart που κάνουμε φτιάχνει.....σημαίνει ότι οι παράγοντες που το προκάλεσαν δεν υφίστανται (τουλάχιστον σε βαθμό που να κάνουν την σύνδεση να μην αποκρίνεται). Μήπως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό με κάποια ενέργεια η οποία δεν θα απαιτεί επανασυγχρονισμό.

Μήπως δηλαδή με ένα διαφορετικό software διαχείρησης το DSLAM θα μπορούσε να επαναφέρει την γραμμή στην κατάσταση που έρχεται η γραμμη έπειτα απο το restart.Μήπως θα μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει με κάποιο τρόπο τον πολύ υψηλό ρυθμό αύξησης μετάδοσης των errors και να σταματήσει αυτή την διαδικασία με διαφορετικό τρόπο από το να κλέισει και να ξαναανοίξει την σύνδεση.

Γιατί μέχρι να έρθουν τα mini DSLAMS στα καφάο θα έχει φτάσει η οπτική ίνα στα σπίτια μας  :Smile:

----------


## amora

> Μήπως θα μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει με κάποιο τρόπο τον πολύ υψηλό ρυθμό αύξησης μετάδοσης των errors και να σταματήσει αυτή την διαδικασία με διαφορετικό τρόπο από το να κλέισει και να ξαναανοίξει την σύνδεση.


Μα δεν το κάνει ούτε αυτό. Αν το έκανε, η ενόχληση θα ήταν μικρότερη.

Βλέποντας το ίδιο φαινόμενο να εμφανίζεται και σε άλλους που ποτέ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα, έστω και με τυχαίο τρόπο, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι η εξήγηση είναι μόνο οι παρεμβολές στα πολύζευγα καλώδια.

Όπως κάποιος πολύ εύστοχα παρατήρησε, το να μην ξέρεις να χειριστείς τον εξοπλισμό σου, όσο καλός και να είναι, είναι το ίδιο με το να έχεις κακό εξοπλισμό. Δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να φανταστώ την πεθερά μου να οδηγεί μια Ferrari...

----------


## roseman1986

Μετά από επικοινωνία με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της ον έχω κατέβει από τα 12223/1023 σε  9978/667-1023 (το ανέβασμα παίζει) . έχουν ανέβει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου από snr 6-7 σε 12,Attenuation 37 dB , το πρόβλημα με τα λάθη παραμένει και οδηγούμε σε reboot του router (πράγμα που έχει ξαναγραφεί),φίλος μου που μένει δίπλα μου συγχρονίζει στα 10+ κάτι ψιλά και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με λάθη και αποσυνδέσεις (ανήκει σε άλλον πάροχο),μερικές φορές αργεί να πάρει Ip έως και 10 λεπτά μετά το rebout, παρόλο που κάνω και 2-3 reboot τότε (αυτό άρχισε να συμβαίνει μετά το κατέβασμα στα 9978 και δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο εφόσον τα στατιστικά της γραμμής έχουν ανέβει). Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ποτέ αποσυγχρονισμό ούτε όταν ήμουν στα 12223 ούτε στα 9978 . (Όπως είχα ξαναγράψει έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλο router εκτός του pirelli και το πρόβλημα παραμένει). Σίγουρα παντός επηρεάζουν τα χάλκινα καλώδια αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μόνο στην ον υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. 

Από τα log του router μόλις δεν έπαιρνα Ip έβλεπα ότι έλεγε
 ADSL Media Up ! 
 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
 PPPoE send PADΙ
 αρκετές φορές το τελευταίο   και κατέληγε σε 
 authentication failure 
τι δηλαδή έβαζα λάθος κωδικό ?? χα χα χα

----------


## stathis argitis

Φίλε Roseman αυτό που σου φαίνεται περίεργο έχει συμβεί και σ'εμένα. Ενώ είχα πάντα σταθερό συντονισμό 9020 με πολύ χαμηλά στατιστικά μέχρι και πριν από δύο εβδομάδες έκανα απλά επανεκκινήσεις τα απογεύματα συνήθως αλλά και σε άλλες στιγμές κάποιες φορές και επανέρχονταν.

Μετά από εκείνη την ημέρα που υπβαθμ΄ξστικα σε ταχύτητα και ξαναζήτησα να με ανεβάσουν , ποτέ πλέον δεν κλειδώνω σε σταθερή ταχύτητα (8200-8998) και εκτός αυτού έχω περισσότερες φορές το πρόβλημα του μπουκώματος ,αλλά πλέον και αποσυνδέσεις που δεν είχα ΠΟΤΕ.

Η εξήγηση είναι ότι έκαναν αναβάθμιση στα DSLAMS και άλλαξαν και τα profile των χρηστών, οπότε τα νέα profiles είναι πιό ευαίσθητα απ'όυι φαίνεται και κάνουν και αποσύνδέσεις προκειμένου κάποιες φορές να προλάβουν το χαμήλωμα της ταχύτητας και το μπούκωμα της γραμμής με τα errors.

Στη άλλη απορία που έχεις γιατι οι υπόλοιποι providers δεν έχουν αναλογα προβλήματα γνώμη μου έιναι ότι δεν αφήνουν τόσο μεγάλες ανοχές στα SNR δηλαδή κάτω από 9 για να μην ρισκάρουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα. Δεύτερον θα έχουν διαφορετικά profiles χρηστών που θα κάνουν στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει πρόβλημα διαφορετική διαχείρηση.

----------


## amora

> εγω τωρα εχω 24αρα στον οτε πιανω τα 20-23 και κατεβαζω σαν %$&^^%$ και η πολυκατοικια μου ειναι του 80..


Ήσουν πριν στην ΟΝ με την ίδια γραμμή; (σημ: η πολυκατοικία δεν παίζει ρόλο όπως είπε και ο cnp5). Αν ναι και είχες το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε, είναι πολύ σημαντική πληροφορία. Αν όχι, απλώς είναι μια επιβεβαίωση ότι  ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να δώσει καλές υπηρεσίες όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό.

----------


## Avesael

Κύριοι, το έχουμε εξαντλήσει νομίζω το θέμα...
Λέω λοιπόν, και δε ξαναγράφω γιαυτό:

*Αυτό το "πρόβλημα" ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο πάροχο...
Είναι καθαρά πρόβλημα από την ΟΝ και μόνο η ΟΝ μπορέι να το επιλύσει!
Δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ή ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ή ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ (Η ΟΝ) να το επιλύσει, όπως δεν έχει και τη διάθεση ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ...*

----------


## papakion

Χρηστο ψηφίζω υπερ των: Δεν Μπορεί *ΚΑΙ* Δεν Ξέρει... τι αλλο πια!

----------


## roseman1986

Ευχαριστώ φίλε  stathis argitis γιατί μέχρι τώρα είχα δει μόνο ότι το πρόβλημα δεν λύνεται με την μύωση της ταχύτητας ωστόσο επειδή είχα snr 6-7 είπα να κατέβει λίγο η γραμμή μπας και είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα , παντός εμένα μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έχει κάνει καμία αποσύνδεση , μόνο το μπούκωμα  .

 Φίλε  UltraCG7 συμφωνώ ότι εμείς εδώ το έχουμε εξαντλήσει το θέμα , ωστόσο πρέπει επιτέλους να ασχοληθεί η εταιρία με το πρόβλημα , και αν δεν ξέρει ή δεν μπορεί είναι δικό τους θέμα , πρέπει να μάθει και να μπορέσει , γιατί είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό το όλο θέμα και πέραν του εκνευρισμού εάν κάποιος χρειάζεται να κάνει την δουλειά του (π.χ. χρειάζεται να μπορεί να κάνει συνεχώς upload download δεδομένα) δεν μπορεί επειδή έκανε το λάθος και επέλεξε την On για να έχει internet και τηλ .

----------


## Rebel Scum

Νομίζω πλέον πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε αν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στοιχειοθετεί παραβίαση του συμβολαίου από την ΟΝ για να μπορέσουμε να φύγουμε χωρίς να τους πληρώσουμε τα εναπομείναντα πάγια.

----------


## amora

> Νομίζω πλέον πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε αν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στοιχειοθετεί παραβίαση του συμβολαίου από την ΟΝ για να μπορέσουμε να φύγουμε χωρίς να τους πληρώσουμε τα εναπομείναντα πάγια.


Καλά, αυτό εννοείται.

----------


## ilpara

Προσθέτω το εξής, γιατί πολύ κουβέντα έγινε τις τελευταίες ημέρες που δεν διάβαζα το νήμα:

Εδώ και 1 μήνα είμαι σε up 510 / down 6900 με noise margin up 24 / down 15.
Παλαιότερα επί μήνες είχα up 760 / down 8200 με noise margin up 16 / down 12.

Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται ακριβώς με την ίδια συχνότητα / συμπεριφορά.

----------


## atheos71

> Κύριοι, το έχουμε εξαντλήσει νομίζω το θέμα...
> Λέω λοιπόν, και δε ξαναγράφω γιαυτό:
> 
> *Αυτό το "πρόβλημα" ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο πάροχο...*
> *Είναι καθαρά πρόβλημα από την ΟΝ και μόνο η ΟΝ μπορέι να το επιλύσει!*
> *Δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ή ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ή ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ (Η ΟΝ) να το επιλύσει, όπως δεν έχει και τη διάθεση ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ...*


*Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!* :One thumb up: (κι αποσύρομαι εκ του θέματος)

----------


## suffo

Τον τελευταίο μήνα μου συμβαίνει καθημερινά, χωρίς να είχε συμβεί ποτέ στο παρελθόν. Ακόμα πιο εκνευριστικό είναι ότι δεν έχει συγκεκριμένες ώρες που το παθαίνει, και έχει συμβεί σε αρκετές μέρες από αυτές και 2 φορές την ίδια μέρα.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν έχω και τόσο πρόβλημα με τα λάθη, στο παρελθόν είχα πολλαπλάσια και δούλευε μια χαρά. Εκείνες τις στιγμές επίσης δεν μου κάνουν Syn Flood ή καμιά παρόμοια επίθεση και δεν έχω και πρόβλημα με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής.

Τι άλλαξε τότε; Είπε να με φέρει στην παρέα σας να γίνουμε πολλοί; Έχει υπαρξιακά προβλήματα (ζητιάνα της προσοχής) και θέλει να ασχολούμαστε κάθε μέρα με προβλήματα της που μήνας δεν έχει περάσει χωρίς πρόβλημα; Είναι τακτική της εταιρείας πως όσο την συζητάμε, άσχετα αν ρίχνουμε τα μπινελίκια του αιώνα για πάρτυ της, θα γίνει γνωστό το όνομά της; Αυτή είναι η φήμη που αναζητά;

----------


## nasGa

Θέλω να αναφέρω κάτι που έπεσε πρόσφατα στην αντίληψή μου κ θα ήθελα κ οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες που αντιμετωπίζουν το παρών πρόβλημα, όπως κ εγώ, να κάνουν ένα κόπο κ να το εξετάσουν. Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι *το κουτί που "μοιράζει" το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, που έρχεται από το ΚΑΦΑΟ* , στα διαμερίσματα του τριώροφου κτιρίου που μένω, είναι *ακριβώς δίπλα από κολώνα της ΔΕΗ*. Αν αρκετοί από εσάς παρατηρήσουν κάτι παρόμοιο, τότε πιθανότατα, να συσχετίζεται με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε.

----------


## intech

> Θέλω να αναφέρω κάτι που έπεσε πρόσφατα στην αντίληψή μου κ θα ήθελα κ οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες που αντιμετωπίζουν το παρών πρόβλημα, όπως κ εγώ, να κάνουν ένα κόπο κ να το εξετάσουν. Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι *το κουτί που "μοιράζει" το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, που έρχεται από το ΚΑΦΑΟ* , στα διαμερίσματα του τριώροφου κτιρίου που μένω, είναι *ακριβώς δίπλα από κολώνα της ΔΕΗ*. Αν αρκετοί από εσάς παρατηρήσουν κάτι παρόμοιο, τότε πιθανότατα, να συσχετίζεται με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε.


To PILAR της ΔΕΗ ειναι διπλα στην κολωνα?
Γιατι αν ναι , δες post που εχουν γίνει, (και δικό μου) για το ρόλο των παρεμβολών στο φάσμα
μετάδοσης ADSL+  data κλπ.....

----------


## Rebel Scum

Θα γίνουμε και ντετεκτιβ....πάντως πράγματι δείχνει ότι είναι θέμα παρεμβολής από κάποια πηγή, είτε είναι άλλοι χρήστες είτε ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι...το θέμα είναι πως μόνο η ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα...

----------


## amora

Ναι, είναι επιλεκτική παρεμβολή που επηρεάζει μόνο τις συνδέσεις της ΟΝ. Δάκτυλος του ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται, που τα έχει κάνει πλακάκια με τη ΔΕΗ. :Razz: 

Συγνώμη για τη διάθεση αστεϊσμού, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος. Είναι πρόβλημα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ της ΟΝ και κανενός άλλου.

----------


## barak

Το προβλημα με το restart το εχω και εγω .Πηγα προχθες στην ΟΝ και το μονο που ηξεραν ηταν να μου κατεβασουν ταχυτητα ενω το ειχαν ξανακανει , παραληλα μου εβαλαν και το προηγουμενο firmware και το προβλημα παραμενει . Με πηρε τηλ. την επομενη ημερα μια κοπελια και μου ειπε οτι συμβαινει σε αρκετους χρηστες και δεν ξερουν το γιατι   . Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι ενω το upload ειναι σταθερο περιπου 450 kbs το download σχεδον μηδενιζεται , τα λαθη αυξανονται με δραματικη ανοδο και πολλες φορες ξεπερνουν τα 2 εκατομυρια μεσα σε 2 ωρες. Αυτο που ανακαλυψα ειναι οτι ακομα και εαν βγαλω την γραμμη εκτος modem εστω και στιγμιαια επανερχεται κανονικα το ιντερνετ για τις επομενες 2 ωρες.
Εχω 9978 και 509 kbps
noise margin up stream 11 downstream 10
attenuation  18 και 31 αντιστοιχα.
Δεν  νομιζω οτι η ΟΝ θα δωσει καποια λυση ποτε στο προβλημα μας υπομονη μεχρι να τελειωσει το συμβολαιο και μετα γεια σας , αν και αργει ακομα , αλλα δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να τρεχω με δικηγορους και να μην πληρωνω τα παγια και ολα τα αλλα που εχω διαβασει . Εαν υπαρχει κανενας που καταφερε να φυγει για αλλου χωρις προβληματα απο την ΟΝ λογω του παραπανω προβληματος ας μας πει και εμας τον τροπο . :Sad:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Εσχάτως ο συγχρονισμός πέφτει και κάτω από τα 10...χωρίς βελτίωση του SNR που έχει μια συμπάθεια στο 7...άντε γεια που έλεγε και ο μπαμπουίνος ...

----------


## dimitris85

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από μένα.Εχω ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που περιγράφει το πρώτο ποστ σε αυτό το τόπικ.Το θέμα μου είναι ότι το προβλημα αυτό εμφανίζεται με πολύ μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα σε μένα απο οτι αναφέρουν οι υπολοιποι  (και 10 φορές σε 1 μέρα κάθε 1 ώρα κ.τ.λ)(Για να καταλάβετε προσπαθώ να παιξω  dota se online game  που κρατά καμια ώρα και σπάνια ολοκληρώνω παιχνίδι , συνήθως κολλάει και μου λέει you were disconnected) Ειλικρινά δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτή την εταιρία στελνω φαξ παίρνω τηλέφωνα 3 μήνες καμία λύση.Κυριολεκτώ συνδέθηκα Νοέμβριο και το ιντερνετ δεν έχει δουλέψει ούτε μια μέρα κανονικά.

----------


## amora

Κοιτάζοντας το νήμα ξανά και ξανά, διαπιστώνω ότι το πρόβλημα στην συντριπτική του πλειονότητα παρουσιάζεται σε συνδρομητές με attenuation πάνω από 30dB. Η εμφάνιση λαθών στο Far End και η επιμονή του προβλήματος και με αλλαγή router υποδεικνύει πρόβλημα στον εξοπλισμό της ΟΝ στο αστικό κέντρο (MSAN) και όχι στο router. 

Μια απορία που μου γεννήθηκε, είναι μήπως αυξάνοντας το Tx power στο modem/router μας επιτυγχάναμε καλύτερη συμπεριφορά από πλευράς λαθών, εάν φυσικά το πρόβλημα είναι η απόσταση. Προσοχή, δεν εννοώ ότι δεν ευθύνεται η ΟΝ, αλλά μήπως αυτή θα ήταν μια workaround λύση έως ότου λύσουν το πρόβλημά τους. 

Φυσικά με το Pirelli δεν έχουμε καν την επιλογή να δούμε το Tx power level. Επειδή δεν έχω πειραματιστεί με modem άλλου τύπου, δεν γνωρίζω εάν η αλλαγή του Tx power του modem/router είναι εφικτή ούτε εάν είναι ελεγχόμενη από το DSLAM/MSAN (που θα μπορούσε να είναι μία εξήγηση της εμφάνισης του προβλήματος και σε άλλα modem/router). 

Καταλήγοντας, εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα για το θέμα αυτό και τι προδιαγράφει η τεχνολογία ADLS2+ σε σχέση με το Tx power του modem και εφ' όσον διαθέτει εναλλακτικό modem που παρέχει τη δυνατότητα αλλαγής, ίσως αξίζει τον κόπο η δοκιμή.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Επειδή δεν την παλεύω πλέον με την πάρτη τους είναι ώρα να την κάνω...

Αν κάποιος που έχει κάνει τη διαδικασία επιστροφής στον ΟΤΕ θα το εκτιμούσα αν μπορούσε να με ενημερώσει είτε εδώ είτε με pm...αν τα καταφέρω δε θα τους πληρώσω τα υπόλοιπα πάγια, αλλά ακόμακαι αν ανγκαστώ θα πληρώσω για να ησυχάσω...

----------


## zackbam

Η περίπτωση που περιγράφεται σε αυτό το thread ταιριάζει ακριβώς και σε μένα. Αν θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι το internet δε θα σέρνετα και θα μπορέσω να απολαύσω το onrec, κάνω ένα restart στο modem και είμαι μέσα.

----------


## ilpara

ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ σε ΩΡΕΣ και ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ
Στην περίπτωσή μου έχω επί μήνες εξακριβώσει ότι το πρόβλημα του νήματος όχι απλώς εμφανίζεται συνήθως ώρες αιχμής (20:00-24:00) αλλά επιπλέον εμφανίζεται με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα ημέρες αιχμής, δηλ. ενώ συμβαίνει 1-2 φορές ημερησίως καθημερινές βράδια, τα σαββατοκύριακα μπορεί να συμβαίνει ποιο συχνά, ακόμη και ανά 2 ώρες.

Αυτή η παρατήρηση κάτι λέει... ότι προφανώς δεν έχει σχέση με απόσταση από αστικό κέντρο, κλπ, αλλά με το πόσο φορτώνουν τα συστήματα της ΟΝ όταν μεγάλος αριθμός χρηστών είναι στο internet ή βλέπει iptv.

----------


## papakion

> ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ σε ΩΡΕΣ και ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ
> Στην περίπτωσή μου έχω επί μήνες εξακριβώσει ότι το πρόβλημα του νήματος όχι απλώς εμφανίζεται συνήθως ώρες αιχμής (20:00-24:00) αλλά επιπλέον εμφανίζεται με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα ημέρες αιχμής, δηλ. ενώ συμβαίνει 1-2 φορές ημερησίως καθημερινές βράδια, τα σαββατοκύριακα μπορεί να συμβαίνει ποιο συχνά, ακόμη και ανά 2 ώρες.
> 
> Αυτή η παρατήρηση κάτι λέει... ότι προφανώς δεν έχει σχέση με απόσταση από αστικό κέντρο, κλπ, αλλά με το πόσο φορτώνουν τα συστήματα της ΟΝ όταν μεγάλος αριθμός χρηστών είναι στο internet ή βλέπει iptv.


Συμφωνω απόλυτα. Παρατηρώντας το φαινόμενο στην δικη μου συνδεση, πρόσεξα οτι συμβαινουν αυτα που λέει παραπάνω ο φιλος ilpara. :RTFM:

----------


## amora

Τι να πω πια βρε παιδιά... Μετά από reset που έκανα το Σάββατο το βράδυ, σχεδόν 3 ημέρες τώρα ΧΩΡΙΣ το φαινόμενο, παρ' όλο που τα λάθη είναι κάποια εκατομμύρια. Κάτι μου λέει ότι αν ξανακάνω reset θα επανεμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ τους πήρα τηλ να με επαναφέρουν στο προφίλ των 10mbps διότι στο τωρινό δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο αλλά μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα,συγχρονίζεται όποτε θέλει αποσυγχρονίζεται επίσης όποτε θέλει!!!

Αφήστε που μπορεί να δείχνει συγχρονισμένο αλλά να μην ανοίγει σελίδα...

----------


## mortal_kombat

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου....εμενα εχτες το απογευμα παντως μεχρι και αργα το βραδυ με τσακισε στα disconnects για ακομα μια φορα...συγχρωνιζε οπου ηθελε αυτο ειδικα στο upload και το snr ειχε τρελλαθει...εκει που ηταν 15dB επεφτε στα 7-6-5 και φυσικα off..το ειχε κανεις αλλος αυτο το προβλημα??? Α και κοιταχτε τι ψαρεψα απο το site της on..

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης, όλες οι υπηρεσίες αναμένεται να διακοπούν στις περιοχές (Φρεατίδα, Ρέντης, Ν.Γάληρο)μεταξύ 01:30 και 07:00. 


τι περιοχη ειναι αληθεια το N.Γαληρο?? lol lol lol Α ρε on με τις αναβαθμισεις σου...μας εχεις κανει κουρελι λεμε!!!!

----------


## papakion

> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης, όλες οι υπηρεσίες αναμένεται να διακοπούν στις περιοχές (Φρεατίδα, Ρέντης, Ν.Γάληρο)μεταξύ 01:30 και 07:00. 
> τι περιοχη ειναι αληθεια το N.Γαληρο?? lol lol lol Α ρε on με τις αναβαθμισεις σου...μας εχεις κανει κουρελι λεμε!!!!




Off Topic


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  ισως ειναι η περιοχή κοντά στο Π.Τάλιρο

----------


## amora

> Off Topic
> 
> 
>   ισως ειναι η περιοχή κοντά στο Π.Τάλιρο




Off Topic


		Μάλλον είναι η μόνη περιοχή που η ΟΝ δεν έχει προβλήματα...

----------


## gr_john

Παιδιά δυστυχώς και εγώ έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα από την πρώτη στιγμή και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διορθωθούν. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι ψιλοάθλια. Θα προτιμούσα να με κατέβαζαν σε 4 Mbit χωρίς IPTV αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούν να κάνουν:

# Data Rate:


Up Stream 511 (Kbps.)

Down Stream 5936 (Kbps.)


Noise Margin:	

Up / 17 dB
Down / 5 dB

Attenuation:

Up / 26 dB
Down / 46 dB

Interleaved Path FEC Correction:

Near end: 1124
Far end: 1103552

Interleaved Path CRC Error:

Near end: 9
Far end: 5470

Interleaved Path HEC Error:

Near end: 7


Το modem θέλει restart κάθε δύο ώρες περίπου για να παίζει. Για IPTV δεν το συζητάμε καν. Παίζει 10 λεπτά μετά γίνεται ασπρόμαυρη και στο τέλος σταματάει εντελώς...

----------


## cnp5

> Παιδιά δυστυχώς και εγώ έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα από την πρώτη στιγμή και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διορθωθούν. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι ψιλοάθλια. Θα προτιμούσα να με κατέβαζαν σε 4 Mbit χωρίς IPTV αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούν να κάνουν:
> 
> # Data Rate:
> 
> 
> Up Stream 511 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream 5936 (Kbps.)
> 
> ...


Είχες χωρίς προβλήματα HOL στα 12Mbps (από τα στοιχεία που αναφέρεις στη σύνδεσής σου) και έκανες φορητότητα σε On Telecoms και τα στατιστικά σου έπεσαν;

----------


## uhustick06

Καλήσπέρα,
ρε παιδία πριν από λίγο για μία ακόμη φορά, αλλά ευτυχώς μετά από κανά δυο μέρες ενώ συνδέομαι ασύρματα στο ιντερνετ, μου έβγαλε μήνυμα πολύ χαμηλής σύνδεσης όπου τελικά δεν ανοίγει καμία σελίδα. Κάνω repair απότο εικονίδιο, αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Ωστόσο συνδέεται αμέσως αυτόματα, με on ενός γείτονα. Αυτή η κατάσταση γίνεται πολύ συχνά πλέον, υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να ΚΆΝω. Αυτά με τα ρεσετ δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Εννοείται να πατάω κάθε φορά το κουμπάκι στο μοδεμ από πίσω? και αν το κάνω αυτό, πρέπει να ξαναρυθμίσω τις πόρτες που έχω ορίσει για τα τορρεντσ ασ πούμε?...ποτέ δεν έχω κάνει ρεσερ, απλά υπομονή και μετά απο ώρεςίσως και μέρεες επανέρχεται το ασυ΄ρματο.

----------


## con

> Καλήσπέρα,
> ρε παιδία πριν από λίγο για μία ακόμη φορά, αλλά ευτυχώς μετά από κανά δυο μέρες ενώ συνδέομαι ασύρματα στο ιντερνετ, μου έβγαλε μήνυμα πολύ χαμηλής σύνδεσης όπου τελικά δεν ανοίγει καμία σελίδα. Κάνω repair απότο εικονίδιο, αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Ωστόσο συνδέεται αμέσως αυτόματα, με on ενός γείτονα. Αυτή η κατάσταση γίνεται πολύ συχνά πλέον, υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να ΚΆΝω. Αυτά με τα ρεσετ δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Εννοείται να πατάω κάθε φορά το κουμπάκι στο μοδεμ από πίσω? και αν το κάνω αυτό, πρέπει να ξαναρυθμίσω τις πόρτες που έχω ορίσει για τα τορρεντσ ασ πούμε?...ποτέ δεν έχω κάνει ρεσερ, απλά υπομονή και μετά απο ώρεςίσως και μέρεες επανέρχεται το ασυ΄ρματο.


Ο πιο σωστός τρόπος είναι να κλείσεις από το ON/OFF το pirelli, να το αφήσεις 2-3 λεπτά κλειστό, να βγάλεις όλα τα καλώδια δικτύου από πίσω, να το ξανανάψεις, να περιμένεις μέχρι να αναβοσβήνει σταθερά το LED "online", και μετά να βάλεις ένα-ένα πάλι τα καλώδια δικτύου από πίσω. Μετά ανάβεις και το sagem να κάνει initialize και τελείωσες. (Να σε τι διαφέρουμε εμείς που έχουμε ΟΝ από τους κοινούς θνητούς που έχουν άλλες εταιρείες: έχουμε πιο πολύ χρόνο να ασχολούμαστε με %@^%#@$^)

----------


## uhustick06

άστανα πάνε , σε ευχαριστώ για τις κατατοπίστικότατες οδηγίες και φαντάζομαι, ατό πλέον θα γίνει τρόπος ζωής και καθημερινότητα, καθώς από την αρχή είχα αποσυνδέσεις απλά έμενα μερικές ώρες χωρές ασύρματο ιντερνετ!

πολύς κόπος και πολύς χρόνος ενασχόλησης με ον, καταντάει εξαντλητικό. μπρόςγκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα, το ρέμα είναι να φύγεις...αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε πως δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση

----------


## dimitris85

Εγω αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω (γιατί με αυτή την εταιρία τα χω δεί όλα) είναι οι υπεύθυνοι της δε καταλαβαίνουν οτι  με ένα τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό συνδρομητών και γενικότερα με τόσα προβλήματα η εταίρια θα έχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό αποδεσμεύσεων μόλις τελειώσι το δωδεκάμηνο του κάθε συνδρομητή.Δηλαδή απο καθαρά οικονομική αποψη δε καταλαβαίνουν οτι θα έχουν μεγάλη ζημία οτι εν καιρώ θα βγεί εις βάρος τους??Γιατί αδιαφορούν τόσο πολύ??Ειναι απίστευτα ενοχλητικό να αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό το πρόβλημα  κάθε 1-2 'ωρες να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να καταφέρεις με χίλια ζορια να συνδεθείς με τεχνικό και να σου λέει δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι..¨Εχω φρίξει πια έλεος..

----------


## toreador

Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία μετά από 10 λεπτά στο ίντερνετ (έκανα reset πιο πριν).

----------


## gr_john

> Είχες χωρίς προβλήματα HOL στα 12Mbps (από τα στοιχεία που αναφέρεις στη σύνδεσής σου) και έκανες φορητότητα σε On Telecoms και τα στατιστικά σου έπεσαν;


Όχι αυτό που γράφω στο Avatar αφορά άλλη σύνδεση...

----------


## cnp5

> Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία μετά από 10 λεπτά στο ίντερνετ (έκανα reset πιο πριν).


Η απόστασή σου από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ μεγάλη (Downstream Line Attenuation), με 43 db είσαι σε απόσταση  3100 μέτρων και η γραμμή σου έχει πολύ υψηλό θόρυβο (Downstream Noise Margin). Βεβαιώσου ότι όλα τα τηλέφωνα που έχεις συνδεδεμένα στο σπίτι σου έχουν φίλτρο. Αν θες να βεβαιωθείς ότι οι συσκευές στο σπίτι σου είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένες, δοκίμασε το παρακάτω:

Αφαίρεσε όλες τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου και προσπάθησε να βάλεις στη πρώτη πρίζα που φτάνει στο σπίτι/διαμέρισμά σου το pirelli router/modem, μόνο του χωρίς φίλτρα ή διαχωριστές (splitters). Δες ξανά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Αν έχουν βελτιωθεί τότε κάτι πάει στραβά στο εσωτερικό καλωδιακό δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου. Βάλε σιγά σιγά (ελέγχοντας κάθε φορά τις τιμές στο modem) τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου σου στη θέση τους, πάντα με το απαραίτητο φίλτρο ή διαχωριστή σήματος (splitter). Αν καθώς βάζεις τις συσκευές σου, ο θόρυβος αυξηθεί τότε η συσκευή που μόλις έβαλες είτε έχει ελαττωματικό φίλτρο ή η πρίζα βραχυκυκλώνει. Μπορείς να φωνάξεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να κοιτάξει την τηλεφωνική εγκατάστασή σου...
Αν από την άλλη δε δεις καμία διαφορά στις τιμές... δυστυχώς η απόστασή σου από το κέντρο και ο θόρυβος της γραμμής είναι τέτοιος... που τα προβλήματα δε θα σε αφήσουν να χαρείς τη νέα σου σύνδεση. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ζητήσεις από την On να μετρήσουν τη γραμμή σου και αν το κρίνουν να ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ τη λύση του προβλήματος...




> Όχι αυτό που γράφω στο Avatar αφορά άλλη σύνδεση...


οκ, φαντάζομαι είναι σε διαφορετική περιοχή. 
Τα στατιστικά του modem είναι τραγικά...  :Sad:  και από απόσταση και από θόρυβο... Μπορείς και εσύ να κάνεις τους παραπάνω ελέγχους, αν και φαντάζομαι ότι έχοντας και σύνδεση με HOL σε ADSL2+ τα παραπάνω σου είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά...

----------


## porcupine

δεν ξέρω τι κάνανε μετά τις υπο-αναβαθμίσεις,απο κεί που είχα downstream margin 16 και μερικά εκατομμύρια σφάλματα, είμαι αυτές τις μέρες με 6-7 margin με 900 εκατομμύρια σε 12 ώρες....
τελικά σαν πειραματόζωα δείχνουμε μεγάλη υπομονή....

----------


## maximus1

Παιδια γεια χαρα .

Λοιπον παρακολουθησα το thread γιατι αντιμετωπισα και εγω αντιστοιχα προβλήματα .
Οι λυσεις που ειδα θυμίζουν πολλες φορες κυνήγι μαγισών καθώς δεν εχει κανεις βρει την πρaγματική αιτια του προβλήματος
Λοιπον  η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το πρόβλημα ειναι η ελλειπής τεχνογνωσια των τεχνικών απο 
πλευρας της υποστήριξης της ΟΝ . Στις συζητησεις που ειχα με τους τεχνικούς της εταιρίας το μονο που κοιταγαν ηταν το noise margin. Ετσι λοιπον εχουν γνωμονα αυτή την παράμέτρο για να ρυθμίσουν καθε λινκ .Εδω ειναι και το προβλημα τους.H τειλική παράμετρος ειναι το ΒΕR δηλ στην περίπτωση μας  CRC errors.  
Παρτε τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ και ζητήστε να κατεβάσετε την ταχύτητα του  UPLINK .Δεν λέω πόσο ,  ουτε να βασιστειτε στο noise margin . Θα μετράτε κάθε φορά τα uplink crc errors και θα τα διαιρείτε με τον αριθμό των πακετων DOWNLINK . An αυτος ο λόγος ειναι μικρότερος απο 10^-6 τοτε ειμαστε ΟΚ . 
Στην δική μου περίπτωση εγω εφτασα στα 512 kbps. 
Από οτι κατάλαβα καποιο σχεδιαστικό θέμα υπάρχει στα DSLAM sto modem κομμάτι τους ta οποια αδυνατούν να συχρονισουν σε περίπτωση υψηλού ΒΕR και αρχίζουν να ανεβάζουν γεωμετρικά τα λάθη. 
Αν θα παρατηρησετε προσεκτικα εκεινο που ειναι παραξενο ειναι τα uplink crc errors .Αυτο σημαίνει λάθη που λαμβάνει το dslam απο το PIRELLI.
Υπάρχουν δυο σεναρια . Το ενα ειναι δημιουργούνται στο PIRELLI και το αλλο ειναι θόρυβος στο  DSLAM . 
Αν αυτος ο λόγος ειναι χαμηλός λόγω των επιβεβαιώσεων που χρειάζονται απο την πλευρα του modem  πρόs το DSLAM  χαλάει ολο το λινκ . 
Συνήθως τα ενσύρματα λινκ θελουν τουλάχιστον 10-8 BER  για να θεωρούνται ικανοποιητικά .
Βεβαια πιστεύω οτι με μια σωστή ρυθμιση στο DSLAM ενας εμπειρος τεχνικός συστήματος μπορει να ξεδιαλύνει αμέσως το πρόβλημα  ανεβάζοντας την εξοδο των ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ καθώς λειτοθργει βρογχος. 
Εαν φτάσετε στο σημείο να εχετε 0 λάθη στο  downlink και καλύτερο απο 10^-6 στο uplink τοτε ειμαστε ΟΚ.

ΔΕν θα επεκτείνω την συζήτηση   μεχρι να καταλάβουν απο τα κεντρικα της ΟΝ οτι πρέπει να φωνάξουν τους κατασκευαστές των DSLAM  και να λύσουν το πρόβλημα . 

ΥΓ . Εθεσα τα πράγματα απλοικά γι' αυτο μην παρεξηγησετε καποιες τεχνικές ανακρίβειες στην απόδοση ορων .πχ PER αντι ΒΕR  η στον υπολογισμό λαθών που φαινεται λίγο παράξενος .

----------


## gr_john

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω πρέπει οποσδήποτε αυτά να τα αντιληφθεί η εταιρία γιατί αν τους παίρνουμε και τους τα λέμε αμφιβάλλω αν θα καταλάβουν κάτι και αν θα μπορέσουν να το διορθώσουν.

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος τρόπος βάζοντας άλλο modem στη γραμμή να κάνεις αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις μόνος σου? Π.χ. να ελένξεις την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και να την περιορίσεις?

........Auto merged post: gr_john added 3 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........

Σχετικά με τη γραμμή μου... Έχω 4 συνδέσεις, οι τρεις σε διαφορετικά μέρη. Στο ένα έχω forthnet και πιάνω 15.5 Mbit και παίζει πάρα πολύ καλά η γραμμή. Στο άλλο έχω OTE και ON. Η On είναι για πέταμα, ο OTE παίζει στα 4 Mbit τέλεια. Γι αυτό υποθέτω ότι αν μου κατέβαζαν την ταχύτητα θα ήταν όλα οκ κι ας ξεχάσουμε το IPTV. Στο τρίτο μέρος είμαι δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ (50 μέτρα, απίστευτα στατιστικά) αλλά δεν προσφέρει 24Mbit :Sad:

----------


## maximus1

Δες προσεκτικά τι λεει το modem . 
H μια πλευρα (downlink) παιζει μια χαρα . Οταν βγαζει μικρό ΒΕR (CRC error) ειναι οταν αρχιζει τα πολλα προβληματα στο uplink . 
Η αλλη πλευρά (UPLINK) ειναι το πρόβλημα . 
Τωρα για την διαγνωση .Τα οργανα που εχουν οι τεχνικοι πεδίου δεν επαρκούν . Το SNR δεν σου λεει αν μπει θόρυβος τον λόγο. 
Καποτε ειχα αφήσει σε ενα βουνο ενα φασματικό αναλυτή τρεις μέρες για να ανακαλύψω ποιος δημιουργούσε το πρόβλημα. Οτι modem και να βάλεις δεν θα σου πει οτι το πρόβλημα ειναι πχ ενα κλιματιστικό που δημιουργεί παράσιτα στο DSLAM.

Οσο και να παίρνετε τηλέφωνο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΕΔΙΟΥ η ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ δεν βγαίνει τιποτα .Ta παιδια κοιτάνε μονο SNR .Πρεπει καποιος να εχει κατανοήσει τοσο το επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι όσο και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ROUTER για να το αντιμετωπίσει.Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι συνήθως ειναι τα τμήματα σχεδιασμού του  HARDWARE των κατασκευάστριων εταιριών. 
Δεν σας κανει εντύπωση οτι DOWNLINK  se 10 plaιsia ταχύτητα δεν βγάζει λάθη ενω το uplink με ιδιες συνθήκες μεταφοράς (ιδια καλώδια)βγάζει CRC <10^-5 ???.
Αν ακολουθήσετε τις οδηγίες που εκανα στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις (γιατι απο οτι ειδα υπάρχουν και αλλες) θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα .
Ελπίζω να βοηθησα καθως και εμενα με δυσκόλεψε μια εβδομαδα τώρα.

----------


## toreador

> Η απόστασή σου από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ μεγάλη (Downstream Line Attenuation), με 43 db είσαι σε απόσταση  3100 μέτρων και η γραμμή σου έχει πολύ υψηλό θόρυβο (Downstream Noise Margin). Βεβαιώσου ότι όλα τα τηλέφωνα που έχεις συνδεδεμένα στο σπίτι σου έχουν φίλτρο. Αν θες να βεβαιωθείς ότι οι συσκευές στο σπίτι σου είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένες, δοκίμασε το παρακάτω:
> 
> Αφαίρεσε όλες τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου και προσπάθησε να βάλεις στη πρώτη πρίζα που φτάνει στο σπίτι/διαμέρισμά σου το pirelli router/modem, μόνο του χωρίς φίλτρα ή διαχωριστές (splitters). Δες ξανά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Αν έχουν βελτιωθεί τότε κάτι πάει στραβά στο εσωτερικό καλωδιακό δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου. Βάλε σιγά σιγά (ελέγχοντας κάθε φορά τις τιμές στο modem) τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου σου στη θέση τους, πάντα με το απαραίτητο φίλτρο ή διαχωριστή σήματος (splitter). Αν καθώς βάζεις τις συσκευές σου, ο θόρυβος αυξηθεί τότε η συσκευή που μόλις έβαλες είτε έχει ελαττωματικό φίλτρο ή η πρίζα βραχυκυκλώνει. Μπορείς να φωνάξεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να κοιτάξει την τηλεφωνική εγκατάστασή σου...
> Αν από την άλλη δε δεις καμία διαφορά στις τιμές... δυστυχώς η απόστασή σου από το κέντρο και ο θόρυβος της γραμμής είναι τέτοιος... που τα προβλήματα δε θα σε αφήσουν να χαρείς τη νέα σου σύνδεση. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ζητήσεις από την On να μετρήσουν τη γραμμή σου και αν το κρίνουν να ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ τη λύση του προβλήματος...



Ευχαριστώ! Όλες οι συσκευές τηλεφώνου έχουν φίλτρο. To router ευτυχώς είναι ήδη στη πρώτη πρίζα. Θα τα δοκιμάσω και θα ποστάρω τις επόμενες ημέρες. :Smile:

----------


## cpnemo

> Δες προσεκτικά τι λεει το modem . 
> H μια πλευρα (downlink) παιζει μια χαρα . Οταν βγαζει μικρό ΒΕR (CRC error) ειναι οταν αρχιζει τα πολλα προβληματα στο uplink . 
> Η αλλη πλευρά (UPLINK) ειναι το πρόβλημα . 
> Τωρα για την διαγνωση .Τα οργανα που εχουν οι τεχνικοι πεδίου δεν επαρκούν . Το SNR δεν σου λεει αν μπει θόρυβος τον λόγο. 
> Καποτε ειχα αφήσει σε ενα βουνο ενα φασματικό αναλυτή τρεις μέρες για να ανακαλύψω ποιος δημιουργούσε το πρόβλημα. Οτι modem και να βάλεις δεν θα σου πει οτι το πρόβλημα ειναι πχ ενα κλιματιστικό που δημιουργεί παράσιτα στο DSLAM.
> 
> Οσο και να παίρνετε τηλέφωνο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΕΔΙΟΥ η ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ δεν βγαίνει τιποτα .Ta παιδια κοιτάνε μονο SNR .Πρεπει καποιος να εχει κατανοήσει τοσο το επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι όσο και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ROUTER για να το αντιμετωπίσει.Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι συνήθως ειναι τα τμήματα σχεδιασμού του  HARDWARE των κατασκευάστριων εταιριών. 
> Δεν σας κανει εντύπωση οτι DOWNLINK  se 10 plaιsia ταχύτητα δεν βγάζει λάθη ενω το uplink με ιδιες συνθήκες μεταφοράς (ιδια καλώδια)βγάζει CRC <10^-5 ???.
> Αν ακολουθήσετε τις οδηγίες που εκανα στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις (γιατι απο οτι ειδα υπάρχουν και αλλες) θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα .
> Ελπίζω να βοηθησα καθως και εμενα με δυσκόλεψε μια εβδομαδα τώρα.


Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.Παρουσιάστηκε όταν έκαναν αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας τόσο σε Download όσο και σε Upload. Ίσως τελικά αυτό με το κατέβασμα του Upload να είναι και η λύση στο πρόβλημα.Προσωπικά θα το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## amora

Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι... Προσωπικά κατέβασα το download, κατέβασα το upload, σε λίγο θα μου ζητήσουν να κατεβάσω και τίποτε άλλο, αλλά το πρόβλημα επιμένει. ΔΕΝ είναι η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού το πρόβλημα, αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε κλασική αποσύνδεση. Το πρόβλημα είναι στα DSLAM. Σας προτείνω να διαβάσετε παλαιότερα posts του ilpara ο οποίος περιγράφει αναλυτικά την κατάσταση.

----------


## maximus1

To πρόβλημα ειναι στα  DSLAMS σίγουρα .Δεν εχει σχεση με πριζες σπιτιου.
Δεν φταει το downlink ομως alla to uplink !!!!. 
To pirelli milaei .....

----------


## MultiDoc

Διευκρινιστική ερώτηση, τα errors που λέτε στο Pirelli είναι αυτά:

Interleaved Path CRC Error:

Near End Indicator 333

Downstream 4640

Και εάν ναι, πως "φαίνονται" αυτές οι τιμές ? Η σύνδεση να σημειώσω είναι connected περίπου 16 ώρες  :Thinking:

----------


## amora

Από την έως τώρα εμπειρία μου, για 16 ώρες τα far end είναι σχετικά καλά, τα near end όμως όχι.

----------


## maximus1

Εχετε δικιο να λέτε οτι ριχνω ταχύτητα και δεν φτιαχνει γιατι πρώτα πρεπει να πιάσεις νούμερα 
στα CRC και μετα θα παίξει. AYTO BEBAIA αν ολα πανε καλα στην εγκατάσταση σου.Αν πχ εχεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο παράσιτο που ειναι αλλη αιτια δεν θα παίξει αλλα εκει θέλει αλλή αντιμετώπιση.
Τα καλωδιακά modem δεν σχεδιαζονται για να αντέξουν υψηλά error rates.φαινεται σε καποιο firmware revision  εκανε disconnects και θα το διορθωσαν κανοντας το σύστημα να συμπεριφέρεται ετσι.Δεν εξηγείται αλλοιώς
Τωρα βεβαια μπορω να σας εξηγήσω πως μπλεκουν τα upstream power  και τα SNR  ωστε να διορθωθεί απο το DSLAM αλλα θα παει μακρυα η βαλίτσα.
Απο οτι ειδα στα μηνύματα οι περισότεροι εχουν παντως το ιδιο πρόβλημα  uplink οπότε δοκιμαστε το ...

----------


## Rebel Scum

maximus1 αφού από ότι φαίνεται ότι κάτι παραπάνω ξέρεις εγώ προσωπικά θα δοκιμάσω την υποβάθμιση στο συγχρονισμό του upload στα 512...βέβαια όπως λέει και o amora ο συγχρονισμός δεν φαίνεται να παίζει ρόλο....και να προσθέσω (υπό μορφή ερώτησης) ότι το πρόβλημα έχει μια ακανόνιστη εμφάνιση με κάποιες φάσεις έξαρσης(καθημερινές) και ύφεσης (σαββατοκύριακο)...

----------


## maximus1

Paidia prosoxi oi metriseis den exoun noima san noumera alla mono an sysxetistoun san logos 
To leo gia ton filo pou edose noumero kai rotise an einai kala . Ετσι αν κανω download  τα  cells ειναι πολύ περσσότερα απο οταν  eimai idle . Παντα κανετε την διαιρεση ωστε να διαπιστώσετε error RATIO οχι απλα νουμερα.

----------


## atheos71

> Paidia prosoxi oi metriseis den exoun noima san noumera alla mono an sysxetistoun san logos 
> To leo gia ton filo pou edose noumero kai rotise an einai kala . Ετσι αν κανω download τα cells ειναι πολύ περσσότερα απο οταν eimai idle . Παντα κανετε την διαιρεση ωστε να διαπιστώσετε error RATIO οχι απλα νουμερα.


Διαίρεση  *Received Cells*/*Interleaved Path(Fast Path) CRC Error;*
Τα *FEC Correction* παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο;

----------


## MultiDoc

> Διευκρινιστική ερώτηση, τα errors που λέτε στο Pirelli είναι αυτά:
> 
> Interleaved Path CRC Error:
> 
> Near End Indicator 333
> 
> Downstream 4640
> 
> Και εάν ναι, πως "φαίνονται" αυτές οι τιμές ? Η σύνδεση να σημειώσω είναι connected περίπου 16 ώρες


Να διευκρινίσω ότι το διάστημα αυτό είχα ανοιχτό το μtorrent, δεν ήταν δηλαδή idle η γραμμή.




> Από την έως τώρα εμπειρία μου, για 16 ώρες τα far end είναι σχετικά καλά, τα near end όμως όχι.


Μήπως θα μπορούσες να πεις καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορέι να φταίει ή πως να το διορθώσω ?

 :Thinking: 




> Paidia prosoxi oi metriseis den exoun noima san noumera alla mono an sysxetistoun san logos 
> To leo gia ton filo pou edose noumero kai rotise an einai kala . Ετσι αν κανω download  τα  cells ειναι πολύ περσσότερα απο οταν  eimai idle . Παντα κανετε την διαιρεση ωστε να διαπιστώσετε error RATIO οχι απλα νουμερα.


Καταλαβάινω τι εννοείς, δες λίγο πιό πάνω. Δεν ήταν idle η γραμμή, βέβαια κυρίως upload γινόταν αυτές τις ώρες από το μtorrent.

Τι πρέπει να διαιρέσω για να βρω το error ratio ?  :Sorry:

----------


## amora

Να ξεκινήσω από τα εύκολα: δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να το διορθώσεις. Μόνο η ΟΝ, αλλά κι αυτή δεν μπορεί, δεν ξέρει, δεν θέλει( :Wink: ...

Τώρα για τα λάθη, δεν είναι η αιτία, είναι η απεικόνιση του προβλήματος. Αυτό που είναι ενδεικτικό του προβλήματος, είναι ο μεγάλος ρυθμός αύξησης λαθών και όχι τα λάθη αυτά καθεαυτά. Όταν αυτά αυξάνουν με ρυθμό 300-400 μεταξύ δύο διαδοχικών πατημάτων refresh, τότε η γραμμή ουσιαστικά έχει καταρρεύσει και χρειάζεται reset το router.

----------


## maximus1

Geia sas paidia .
O χρηστης Amora εχει δικιο .Εγω σας εδειξα πως θα καταλάβετε εαν παίξει η γραμμη.
Εγω στην δικά μου περίπτωση εφτασα το noise margin 24 db . Me 24 db  στο 1 μβιτ 
δεν επρεπε να εχει  FEC corrections. Βεβαια σταθεροποιησε για πολύ μεγαλύτερο διάστημα αυτο το φαινόμενο οπότε και μεχρι στιγμής λύθηκε το πρόβλημα .Σιγουρα ομως επειδη ενεργοποιείται  το λάθος κλείδωμα απο θόρυβο καποια στιγμή θα το πετάξει πάλι .Εκει κανουν  ρεσετ  οι περισότεροι και φτιάχνει και αρα δεν ειναι θόρυβος 
Πρεπει αμεσα να μιλήσουμε με ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ .Αν δεν φτιαχνονται στην Κινα ισως κατι να βγάλουμε.
Εγω εχω προβαση σε καποια οργανα .Θα κανω καποιες μετρησεις και θα τα πούμε συντομα.

----------


## atheos71

> Geia sas paidia .
> O χρηστης Amora εχει δικιο .Εγω σας εδειξα πως θα καταλάβετε εαν παίξει η γραμμη.
> Εγω στην δικά μου περίπτωση εφτασα το noise margin 24 db . Me 24 db στο 1 μβιτ 
> δεν επρεπε να εχει FEC corrections. Βεβαια σταθεροποιησε για πολύ μεγαλύτερο διάστημα αυτο το φαινόμενο οπότε και μεχρι στιγμής λύθηκε το πρόβλημα .Σιγουρα ομως επειδη ενεργοποιείται το λάθος κλείδωμα απο θόρυβο καποια στιγμή θα το πετάξει πάλι .Εκει κανουν ρεσετ οι περισότεροι και φτιάχνει και αρα δεν ειναι θόρυβος 
> Πρεπει αμεσα να μιλήσουμε με ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ .Αν δεν φτιαχνονται στην Κινα ισως κατι να βγάλουμε.
> Εγω εχω προβαση σε καποια οργανα .Θα κανω καποιες μετρησεις και θα τα πούμε συντομα.


Tην ίδια συμπεριφορά , όμως , είχαν κι άλλα ρούτερς που χρησιμοποιήσαμε αρκετοί χρήστες.
Το πρόβλημα ,κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι στα dslam της ΟΝ.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Geia sas paidia .
> O χρηστης Amora εχει δικιο .Εγω σας εδειξα πως θα καταλάβετε εαν παίξει η γραμμη.
> Εγω στην δικά μου περίπτωση εφτασα το noise margin 24 db . Me 24 db  στο 1 μβιτ 
> δεν επρεπε να εχει  FEC corrections. Βεβαια σταθεροποιησε για πολύ μεγαλύτερο διάστημα αυτο το φαινόμενο οπότε και μεχρι στιγμής λύθηκε το πρόβλημα .Σιγουρα ομως επειδη ενεργοποιείται  το λάθος κλείδωμα απο θόρυβο καποια στιγμή θα το πετάξει πάλι .Εκει κανουν  ρεσετ  οι περισότεροι και φτιάχνει και αρα δεν ειναι θόρυβος 
> Πρεπει αμεσα να μιλήσουμε με ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ .Αν δεν φτιαχνονται στην Κινα ισως κατι να βγάλουμε.
> Εγω εχω προβαση σε καποια οργανα .Θα κανω καποιες μετρησεις και θα τα πούμε συντομα.


Μα και με άλλα router δεν άλλαξε κάτι...

----------


## papakion

Και γω ρε παιδια νομίζω οτι κατι γινεται με το Pirelli. Πρεπει να υπάρχει ενα θεματάκι οταν φτανει στον μέγιστο αριθμό λαθών και εκει να κολλάει. Δειτε προηγούμενα μηνύματα του cnp5 που αναφερεται σε κατι παρόμοιο.

Αλλα, καταθετω οτι στα DSLAM θα μπορούσε να γίνει καλύτερη δουλεια!

----------


## amora

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα DSLAM  και όχι στο router. Η εμφάνιση του προβλήματος ανεξαρτήτως router, αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να είναι στο Pirelli. 

Επαναφέρω στη συζήτηση κάτι που έγραψα πριν από μέρες σχετικά με το Tx power του router στο uplink σήμα προς το DSLAM. Αν αυτό ρυθμίζεται από το DSLAM και είναι χαμηλότερο από ό,τι χρειάζεται, τότε είναι φυσικό το σήμα να φτάνει πολύ εξασθενημένο στο DSLAM, εξ ου και τα λάθη στο Far End. Για να το κάνω πιο σαφές, αν το DSLAM καθορίζει στο router ότι πρέπει να εκπέμψει με την ίδια ισχύ και σε γραμμή με attenuation 10dB και σε γραμμή με attenuation 30dB, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτά προκύπτουν όχι από ιδιαίτερη γνώση μου στην τεχνολογία ADSL, αλλά από αναγωγή αντίστοιχης γνώσης ασύρματων τεχνολογιών που έχω. Εάν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας το αξιολογήσει.

----------


## papakion

:Respekt:

----------


## amora

> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα DSLAM  και όχι στο router. Η εμφάνιση του προβλήματος ανεξαρτήτως router, αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να είναι στο Pirelli. 
> 
> Επαναφέρω στη συζήτηση κάτι που έγραψα πριν από μέρες σχετικά με το Tx power του router στο uplink σήμα προς το DSLAM. Αν αυτό ρυθμίζεται από το DSLAM και είναι χαμηλότερο από ό,τι χρειάζεται, τότε είναι φυσικό το σήμα να φτάνει πολύ εξασθενημένο στο DSLAM, εξ ου και τα λάθη στο Far End. Για να το κάνω πιο σαφές, αν το DSLAM καθορίζει στο router ότι πρέπει να εκπέμψει με την ίδια ισχύ και σε γραμμή με attenuation 10dB και σε γραμμή με attenuation 30dB, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτά προκύπτουν όχι από ιδιαίτερη γνώση μου στην τεχνολογία ADSL, αλλά από αναγωγή αντίστοιχης γνώσης ασύρματων τεχνολογιών που έχω. Εάν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας το αξιολογήσει.


Βρήκα αυτό το link που εξηγεί το μηχανισμό διαχείρισης της ισχύος μετάδοσης στο ADSL2. 

http://www.commsdesign.com/showArtic...cleID=16500070

Συνοπτικά, αναφέρει ότι ενώ στο ADSL τα modem εξέπεμπαν διαρκώς σε full power, στο ADSL2 έχει εισαχθεί μια νέα δυνατότητα για αυτόματη διαχείριση της ισχύος εκπομπής τόσο από την υποδομή όσο και από τα remote end modems. Όταν ανιχνεύεται μικρή κίνηση ή στατική λειτουργία (πχ παραμονή σε μια σελίδα), τότε χαμηλώνει η ισχύς εκπομπής, ενώ όταν η κίνηση αυξάνεται (πχ download μεγάλων αρχείων) αυξάνεται και η ισχύς εκπομπής. 

Αν, λέω αν, σε κάποια DSLAM ή modem η λειτουργία είναι προβληματική (πχ συνεχής παραμονή στην low power λειτουργία), θα μπορούσε να είναι μια αιτία εμφάνισης του προβλήματος των λαθών και του συνεπαγόμενου κολλήματος της γραμμής σε συνδέσεις με μεγάλο attenuation.

Και πάλι λέω ότι δεν είμαι ειδικός στις τεχνολογίες αυτές, όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας σχολιάσει.

----------


## CMS

> Βρήκα αυτό το link που εξηγεί το μηχανισμό διαχείρισης της ισχύος μετάδοσης στο ADSL2. 
> 
> http://www.commsdesign.com/showArtic...cleID=16500070
> 
> Συνοπτικά, αναφέρει ότι ενώ στο ADSL τα modem εξέπεμπαν διαρκώς σε full power, στο ADSL2 έχει εισαχθεί μια νέα δυνατότητα για αυτόματη διαχείριση της ισχύος εκπομπής τόσο από την υποδομή όσο και από τα remote end modems. Όταν ανιχνεύεται μικρή κίνηση ή στατική λειτουργία (πχ παραμονή σε μια σελίδα), τότε χαμηλώνει η ισχύς εκπομπής, ενώ όταν η κίνηση αυξάνεται (πχ download μεγάλων αρχείων) αυξάνεται και η ισχύς εκπομπής. 
> 
> Αν, λέω αν, σε κάποια DSLAM ή modem η λειτουργία είναι προβληματική (πχ συνεχής παραμονή στην low power λειτουργία), θα μπορούσε να είναι μια αιτία εμφάνισης του προβλήματος των λαθών και του συνεπαγόμενου κολλήματος της γραμμής σε συνδέσεις με μεγάλο attenuation.
> 
> Και πάλι λέω ότι δεν είμαι ειδικός στις τεχνολογίες αυτές, όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας σχολιάσει.


 :Respekt: 

και μάλλον εκεί κάπου είναι και το πρόβλημα ... και αυτό θα ήταν πιο φανερό αν υπήρχαν στοιχεία των ανθρώπων με το πρόβλημα ...όπου ενδεχομένως θα προέκυπτε το θέμα με τα ψηλά attenuation ... έχουμε ήδη προτείνει στην ΟΝ και αυτό ... :Wink: 

θα δούμε ... :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> θα δούμε ...


Mόνο μη δούμε άσπρα μαλλιά στο κεφάλι μας μέχρι να το κοιτάξουν ...

----------


## con

Σε μένα το πρόβλημα τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες δεν φθάνει σε μηδενική ταχύτητα, αλλά αποσυνδέεται τελείως και δεν επανέρχεται. Από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Τουλάχιστον αν αυτόματα επανερχόταν δε θα ήταν φοβερό. Έχω βαρεθεί τα restarts! 

Μου έστειλαν και δύο email:

Αγαπητέ Συνδρομητή,
Η ON Telecoms σας ενημερώνει ότι το πρόβλημά σας, με Αρ. Πρωτ. 54148, αποκαταστάθηκε σήμερα την 04/02/2008.

Την επομένη μου έστειλαν 2 φορές το εξής:

Αγαπητέ Συνδρομητή,
Παρακαλώ όπως αγνοήσετε το προηγούμενο email το οποίο αφορά σε αποκατάσταση προβλήματος.

Παράλληλα ήρθε και ο λογαριασμός. Εγώ φταίω που πληρώνω μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν...

----------


## stef128

Παιδες στο χαιδαρι κανανε αναβαθμιση προχτες και τα λαθη ανεβαινουν κατα 2ψηφιο αριθμο και οχι 3 ψηφιο οπως παλια . Μεγια μας 
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να το κανουν σε ολους και να βρηκανε τι φταιει τελικα

----------


## maximus1

Λοιπον επανερχομαι ,

Αυτη η συμπεριφορα που ειχα ηταν ακατανόητη καθώς δεν ειχε καμμια θεωρητική βάση .
Δηλ τα στατιστικά και μετρήσεις απο Πιρελλι δεν ειναι σωατα . Εβαλα ενα ρούτερ που εχω δουλέψει με Vivodi και επιτέλους αρχισα να καταλαβαίνω τι γινεται.
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι με 24 db SNR Που εχω δεν επρεπε να βλέπω λάθη στο uplink  ουτε  FEC corrections .Αυτη ειναι η θεωρία . Οταν παίζει με 6 db SNR δεν νοείται στα 24 να δειξει τιποτα. 
Αυτο δεν το πέτυχε το Πιρελλι οπότε αλλάζοντας το router  ευτυχώς το ειδα με το καινούργιο ρούτερ. Επίσης δεν ειδα αυτα τα τραγελαφικα νούμερα που δειχνει το ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ. Επίσης  sto downlink  το Πιρελι δειχνει παντα 0 δηλ λες ειμαι μια χαρα ενω στην ουσία εγω ειδα αυτο που περίμενα δηλ και FEC errors kai CRC errors.Τα SNR δε αποκλινουν και αυτα . Δηλ ειναι 2 db χειρότερα απο αυτα που δειχνει το ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ
Τελικά ξεκινάω με την λογική οτι απο ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ δεν καταλαβαίνεις μετρήσεις γιατι εχουν κανει καποια πατάτα στο modem .
Βεβαια δεν εχει κλείσει το θέμα καθώς βλέπω και αλλα σημεία εδω αλλα το γεγονος οτι θεωρητικά τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα που πέρνουμε στην πράξη ειναι μια αρχή.
Να σημειώσω το ROUTER ειναι SPEEDTOUCH 716i v5 .

----------


## atheos71

Δηλαδή όταν είχα 2 db το snr , ήταν 0; :Shocked:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Δηλαδή όταν είχα 2 db το snr , ήταν 0;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Πάντως ,τώρα που ξανάπεσε στο 5 ,είμαι σταθερός.Ενώ όταν είναι στο 7-8 db με τρελλαίνει στην
αποσύνδεση.... :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Πάντως ,τώρα που ξανάπεσε στο 5 ,είμαι σταθερός.Ενώ όταν είναι στο 7-8 db με τρελλαίνει στην
> αποσύνδεση....


Τι να πει κανείς!!!!!

Πάντως αν ψήφιζα τώρα για τον αν θα έφευγα από την ον μετά την λήξη του 12μηνου θα απαντούσα : "Τρέχοντας"!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## maximus1

Το προβλημα που υπαρχει σε μεγαλο βαθμο ειναι η ανομοιογενεια σε hardware .Μπορει να ειναι χιλες αιτιες που δεν παιζει κατι αλλα αν δεν μπορεις εστω να καταλαβεις μετρωντας κατι 
σωστα θα εισαι μια ζωη στην σφαιρα του ."Μαλλον το καλώδιο φταει"  
Τι μετρησεις και στατιστικα να πάρεις οταν δεν υπαρχει αξιοπιστη μετρηση.Καμμια
.Πως να βελτιώσεις αυτο που δεν καταφερνεις να μετρήσεις σωστα ????????.
Μονο λαθος συμπερασματα και υποθεσεις κανεις. Τωρα για 2 η 0 db δειχνει οτι εχει φτιαχτει στο ποδι ολο το μετρητικό του modem και κατι ξεγελαει την μέτρηση . Με βασει τις διαμορφωσεις γινονται οι εκτιμησεις του BER για συγκεκριμένους σηματοθορυβικούς λογους . 
Ε τωρα πως βρεθηκε λινκ να δουλευει χωρις BER στα 2  η 4 db απλα σου λεει οτι μαλλον κατι δεν μετριέται σωστα .  Αν πιστευετε οτι "εμενα παιζει ενα μηνα σωστα στα 6 db χωρις λάθη " οποτε λετε σε εμενα κατι μαγικο φταιει  ξεχαστε το. 
Εμενα εδειχνε 10 db downlink kai 0 crc errors για 5 ημερες ενω uplink 22 db snr και αρκετα crc λαθη. Τωρα βεβαια επρεπε οι τεχνικοι της εταιρίας να τα εχουν ξεκαθαρίσει ολα αυτα και να μην μας παιδεύουν καθώς για αρχη το MODEM (τουλαχιστον το δικο μου) αποδεικνυεται μαφιοζικο .
Στο φιναλε εμεις ειμαστε μονο πελάτες ουτε beta testers .Το θεμα ειναι οτι και οι αλλες εταιρίες στο ξεκινημα τους τετοια εκαναν.Εχω πικρή πειρα.
Το ερώτημα ειναι να περιμενει κανεις να ωριμάσουν η οχι ????.

........Auto merged post: maximus1 added 0 Minutes and 59 Seconds later........

Το προβλημα που υπαρχει σε μεγαλο βαθμο ειναι η ανομοιογενεια σε hardware .Μπορει να ειναι χιλες αιτιες που δεν παιζει κατι αλλα αν δεν μπορεις εστω να καταλαβεις μετρωντας κατι 
σωστα θα εισαι μια ζωη στην σφαιρα του ."Μαλλον το καλώδιο φταει" 
Τι μετρησεις και στατιστικα να πάρεις οταν δεν υπαρχει αξιοπιστη μετρηση.Καμμια
.Πως να βελτιώσεις αυτο που δεν καταφερνεις να μετρήσεις σωστα ????????.
Μονο λαθος συμπερασματα και υποθεσεις κανεις. Τωρα για 2 η 0 db δειχνει οτι εχει φτιαχτει στο ποδι ολο το μετρητικό του modem και κατι ξεγελαει την μέτρηση . Με βασει τις διαμορφωσεις γινονται οι εκτιμησεις του BER για συγκεκριμένους σηματοθορυβικούς λογους . 
Ε τωρα πως βρεθηκε λινκ να δουλευει χωρις BER στα 2 η 4 db απλα σου λεει οτι μαλλον κατι δεν μετριέται σωστα . Αν πιστευετε οτι "εμενα παιζει ενα μηνα σωστα στα 6 db χωρις λάθη " οποτε λετε σε εμενα κατι μαγικο φταιει ξεχαστε το. 
Εμενα εδειχνε 10 db downlink kai 0 crc errors για 5 ημερες ενω uplink 22 db snr και αρκετα crc λαθη. Τωρα βεβαια επρεπε οι τεχνικοι της εταιρίας να τα εχουν ξεκαθαρίσει ολα αυτα και να μην μας παιδεύουν καθώς για αρχη το MODEM (τουλαχιστον το δικο μου) αποδεικνυεται μαφιοζικο .
Στο φιναλε εμεις ειμαστε μονο πελάτες ουτε beta testers .Το θεμα ειναι οτι και οι αλλες εταιρίες στο ξεκινημα τους τετοια εκαναν.Εχω πικρή πειρα.
Το ερώτημα ειναι να περιμενει κανεις να ωριμάσουν η οχι ????.

----------


## atheos71

> Το ερώτημα ειναι να περιμενει κανεις να ωριμάσουν η οχι ????.


Όχι.Το κριτήριο είναι μόνο οικονομικό.Αποδεικνύεται από τα γεγονότα.Όποιος θέλει να μην το βλέπει,ας μην το βλέπει.Αναφαίρετο το της γνώμης δικαίωμα.

Είναι κανόνας της ζωής ότι ,όπου υπάρχει προσπάθεια ,υπάρχει κι αποτέλεσμα ,αργά ή γρήγορα.

Εδώ ,δε βλέπω καμμιά προσπάθεια.Τα συμβάντα ,το επιβεβαιώνουν.Η συχνή κι επαναλαμβανόμενη εμφάνιση των προβλημάτων ,δε δίνει την ευκαιρία άλλης οπτικής.

Με ευχολόγια δουλειά δε γίνεται.Χρειάζεται βούληση (που δεν υπάρχει), γνώση(φαίνεται να
μην υπάρχει), προσπάθεια(σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει).

----------


## maximus1

Να ρωτήσω το  Group αυτή την συμπεριφορα την εχεi διαπιστώσει κανείς  και με αλλα  modem 
η μηπως στα αλλα υπάρχουν μονο τα κλασσικά  disconnects ?????

----------


## azanka

σήμερα συνέβει κάτι πολύ περίεργο... ενώ πάλι παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα της πολύ χαμηλής ταχύτητας, η τηλεόραση συνέχισε να παίζει κανονικά χωρίς καμία διακοπή... τελικά μετά απο περίπου μισή ώρα επανήλθε το ιντερνετ...
έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## con

Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει οτι εδώ και τρεις μέρες δεν είχα διακοπή ούτε μηδενική ταχύτητα. Θέλω να δω αν είναι τυχαίο.

----------


## amora

> Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει οτι εδώ και τρεις μέρες δεν είχα διακοπή ούτε μηδενική ταχύτητα. Θέλω να δω αν είναι τυχαίο.


Έχει συμβεί και σε εμένα 2 φορές, αλλά η... τάξη αποκαθίσταται και το πρόβλημα επανέρχεται ακάθεκτο.

----------


## intech

Και εδώ το ιδιο.
Η TV ok αλλα internet browsing πολύ αργό.
Το D/L απο rapid premium σφαίρα!!!!!!!!!!
Τα pings normal......
Τρέλλα η οχι.... :Thinking:

----------


## toreador

Έκανα ότι μου είπε ο *cnp5* και είδα βελτίωση στα στατιστικά όταν έβγαλα το σπλίτερ και σύνδεσα κατευθείαν το router στη γραμμή. Όταν έβγαλα τα τηλέφωνα δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση.
Τα στατιστικα τώρα είναι:
Noise Margin
 7 dB
 7 dB

Attenuation
 16 dB
 34 dB


Πρίν ήταν:
Noise Margin
 6 dB
 6 dB

Attenuation
 21 dB
 43 dB

Άπο rapidshare πριν κατέβαζα με 890kb/s ενώ τώρα με 1,04mb/s. Περιμένω να δώ πώς είναι η σύνδεση το απόγευμα..θα μπορέσω να παίξω WoW τελικά? :<

edit: Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι πριν η γραμμή συνχρώνιζε:
Up Stream
 924 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 8268 (Kbps.)

ενώ τώρα: 
Up Stream
 1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 12265 (Kbps.)

----------


## cnp5

> Έκανα ότι μου είπε ο *cnp5* και είδα βελτίωση στα στατιστικά όταν έβγαλα το σπλίτερ και σύνδεσα κατευθείαν το router στη γραμμή. Όταν έβγαλα τα τηλέφωνα δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση.
> Τα στατιστικα τώρα είναι:
> Noise Margin
>  7 dB
>  7 dB
> 
> Attenuation
>  16 dB
>  34 dB
> ...


Χαλασμένο splitter μου μυρίζει  :Smile: 
Προσπάθησε να βάλεις καινούργια φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνά σου (ή αν είχες παλαιότερα ADSL να δοκιμάσεις τα παλιά φίλτρα).

----------


## con

> Έχει συμβεί και σε εμένα 2 φορές, αλλά η... τάξη αποκαθίσταται και το πρόβλημα επανέρχεται ακάθεκτο.


Δυστυχώς η τάξη αποκαταστάθηκε και μόλις αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restart... Πρέπει να βρουν τρόπο να το ρυθμίσουν να γίνεται reconnect αυτόματα!

----------


## toreador

> Χαλασμένο splitter μου μυρίζει 
> Προσπάθησε να βάλεις καινούργια φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνά σου (ή αν είχες παλαιότερα ADSL να δοκιμάσεις τα παλιά φίλτρα).


Τα παλιά φίλτρα έχω στις συσκευές τηλεφώνου (3). Θα πάρω καινούριο splitter γιατί αυτό που έχω είναι πολύ παλιό και ψιλιάστικα ότι ίσως να φταίει και αυτό σε κάποιο βαθμό.
Θα δώσω update πιο μετά (όχι για το σπλιτερ..με τέτοιο κρύο μόνο στη δουλειά πάω  :Razz:  ) για το πώς πάει η σύνδεση.

----------


## serpiko1951

Καλως σας βρηκα !!

Κι εγω απο 24-12-07 στην ΟΝ εχω μαρτυρησει....
Καθε απογευμα περιπου μετα τις 7 κλεινει το ....μαγαζι πεφτει τελειως η συνδεση το δε τηλεφωνο λειτουργει την τηλεοραση ουτε που τη συνδεσα ακομα...την ταχυτητα κατεβασματος την βλεπω καθε μερα αλλαγμενη..απο 4900 μεχρι 7900 και οσο πιο πανω ειναι τοσο συχνοτερα disconect εχω  . 

Απειρα fax φευγουν καθε πρωι στην ΟΝ αλλα το προβλημα δεν λυνεται.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Καλως σας βρηκα !!
> 
> Κι εγω απο 24-12-07 στην ΟΝ εχω μαρτυρησει....
> Καθε απογευμα περιπου μετα τις 7 κλεινει το ....μαγαζι πεφτει τελειως η συνδεση το δε τηλεφωνο λειτουργει την τηλεοραση ουτε που τη συνδεσα ακομα...την ταχυτητα κατεβασματος την βλεπω καθε μερα αλλαγμενη..απο 4900 μεχρι 7900 και οσο πιο πανω ειναι τοσο συχνοτερα disconect εχω  . 
> 
> Απειρα fax φευγουν καθε πρωι στην ΟΝ αλλα το προβλημα δεν λυνεται.


Κάπου εκεί ημερομηνιακά ξεκίνησαν και εμένα τα προβλήματα μετά από κάποια υποτιθέμενη "αναβάθμιση" στο κέντρο μου...μάλλον θα τους το δώσω πίσω το pirelli χωρίς κουμπί on/off :Razz:

----------


## toreador

Τελικά τα ίδια κάνει..καμία αλλαγή απολύτως..Συνέχεια disconnects και πάρα πολλά errors.

----------


## atheos71

Δεν περίμενα να δεις και τίποτα άλλο ...
Αποσύνδεση , αποσυγχρονισμός.Το κύριον πιάτ*ΟΝ*. :Razz:

----------


## serpiko1951

Πριν καμμια ωρα μιλησα με τους τεχνικους τους (αναμονη 50λεπτη) με κατεβασαν στα 3900 με κλειδωσαν εκει και τη στιγμη αυτη  που ειναι ωρα αιχμης ειμαι καλα μαλλον...για τηλεοραση ουτε λογος..

----------


## atheos71

Aπ' ότι μπορώ να δω απ' το pirelli, το θέμα για να μη χάνει συγχρονισμό είναι ο χαμηλός ρυθμός αύξησης
στο *Interleaved Path CRC Error*.

Δεν είναι λύση ,αλλά μια απλή παρατήρηση τετραμήνου.

----------


## dimitris_74

παντως ελυσα το πρόβλημα προσωρινά αγοράζοντας εναν χρονοδιακόπτη μπριζας και ρυθμιζοντας το να κοβει το ρεύμα στο ρουτερ ανα δυο ώρες περίπου για 1 λεπτο. αντι να ειμαι απο πάνω να δώ ποτε θα κολλήσει του κανει ενα ρεσταρτ μονο του.

----------


## beatnick

Μου το έκανε κι εμένα αυτό σήμερα, είχε να μου το κάνει πολύ καιρό...
Συγχρονισμός, snr, att είναι όπως ήταν πάντα, αλλά μου κάνει 40000corrections/sec και 500errors/sec
Το κουλό της υπόθεσης, είναι ότι το φαίνεται να έχει συγχρονίσει σε fast path, ενω ήταν ανέκαθεν interleaved.. και το ακόμα πιο κουλό, από το security log, δεν φαίνεται κανένα disconnect τις τελευταίες μέρες...
Και ερωτώ: πως αλλάζει το path από interleaved σε fast χωρίς να κάνει disconnect;

........Auto merged post: beatnick added 47 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........

Δεν λύθηκε κατευθείαν με restart, οπότε το έκλεισα για λίγο και τελικά επανήλθε σε interleaved.

----------


## CorollaTS

παιδια καλησπερα! 

να ρωτησω κατι?

παρατηρω τις τελευταιες μερες...οτι ενω το λαμπακι online αναβοσβηνει κανονικα...ξαφνικα δεν εχω ιντερνετ και το λαμπακι wirelless παραμενει σχεδον σταθερο αντι να να αναβοσβηνει σχετικα συχνα οπως οταν ειμαι online. τι ακριβως συμβαινει? με reset (on/off) ολα επανερχονται κανονικα. εχετε καμμια ιδεα?

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## atheos71

> παιδια καλησπερα! 
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι?
> 
> παρατηρω τις τελευταιες μερες...οτι ενω το λαμπακι online αναβοσβηνει κανονικα...ξαφνικα δεν εχω ιντερνετ και το λαμπακι wirelless παραμενει σχεδον σταθερο αντι να να αναβοσβηνει σχετικα συχνα οπως οταν ειμαι online. τι ακριβως συμβαινει? με reset (on/off) ολα επανερχονται κανονικα. εχετε καμμια ιδεα?
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ!


Πόσα λάθη έχεις εδώ  _Interleaved Path CRC Error (Far End Indicator)
_στο http://192.168.1.1/index.stm και σε πόσο χρόνο στα έβγαλε;

----------


## CorollaTS

> Πόσα λάθη έχεις εδώ  _Interleaved Path CRC Error (Far End Indicator)
> _στο http://192.168.1.1/index.stm και σε πόσο χρόνο στα έβγαλε;


Interleaved Path CRC Error
Near End Indicator: 2  
Far End Indicator: 17

εκανα on/off πριν 40 λεπτα.

----------


## amora

Με πήρε κάποιος από την ΟΝ το μεσημέρι και μου λέει: "να κάνω κα΄τι εργασίες στη γραμμή σας να δοκιμάσω να σας λύσω το πρόβλημα με τα κολλήματα;". Του λέω άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνεις κι εσύ.

Με ξαναπαίρνει σε 10 λεπτά και μου λέει περιχαρής: "Σάς έλυσα το πρόβλημα! Μείωσα το upload στο 256 και δεν έχετε λάθη". Του λέω μην τυχόν και το αφήσεις εκεί θα μαλώσουμε και μου απαντάει "μην ανησυχείτε, θα σας πάρω στις 19:30 να το τσεκάρουμε και αν είναι το ξαναλλάζουμε". Είναι 20:00 και ακόμη περιμένω να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο...

Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για βελτίωση. Τα ίδια, για να μην πω και χειρότερα. Ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πλέον αν το κάνουν επίτηδες ή είναι τόσο μα τόσο άχρηστοι όσο φαίνονται...

----------


## atheos71

> Interleaved Path CRC Error
> Near End Indicator: 2 
> Far End Indicator: 17
> 
> εκανα on/off πριν 40 λεπτα.


Γι αυτό.Δες το στο πέρασμα του χρόνου.
Interleaved Path CRC Error2173620 σε 6 μέρες και 3 ώρες χωρίς επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ.
Μάλλον (σίγουρο το θεωρώ) , παίζει ρόλο ο ρυθμός
εμφάνισης των λαθών.

----------


## CorollaTS

> Γι αυτό.Δες το στο πέρασμα του χρόνου.
> Interleaved Path CRC Error2173620 σε 6 μέρες και 3 ώρες χωρίς επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ.
> Μάλλον (σίγουρο το θεωρώ) , παίζει ρόλο ο ρυθμός
> εμφάνισης των λαθών.


δλδ? σορρυ που σε πρηζω αλλα για να καταλαβω κιολας. αυτο δλδ το στοιχειο (Interleaved Path CRC Error) τι δειχνει?

νομιζεις οτι εχω λιγα ή πολλα?

μετα απο 53 λεπτα εχω 2 και 33 αντιστοιχα.

----------


## VasiliosA

ένας φίλος μου μόλις έβαλε ΟΝ και δε την παλεύει η συνδεση!!!



Interleaved Path FEC Correction 510009
Interleaved Path CRC Error 405

Υ.Γ. απο ιστοσελιδες κατεβαζει με 12kb και απο το site της Microsoft κατεβαζε 2 αρχεια με 75kb/s το καθενα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι πεφτει συνεχεια το adsl...

----------


## atheos71

> δλδ? σορρυ που σε πρηζω αλλα για να καταλαβω κιολας. αυτο δλδ το στοιχειο (Interleaved Path CRC Error) τι δειχνει?
> 
> νομιζεις οτι εχω λιγα ή πολλα?
> 
> μετα απο 53 λεπτα εχω 2 και 33 αντιστοιχα.


Θέμα ρυθμού αύξησης λαθών οδηγεί σε αποσυγχρονισμό κι αποσύνδεση ,κατά τη γνώμη μου,
και σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες.
Δε νομίζω ότι έχεις πολλά λάθη ,αλλά καλύτερα δες το σε 24ωρη βάση.
Τί attn & snr έχεις;.Δες φωτό τα δικά μου χάλια!!!
Edit: [ Συγγνώμη.Μόλις τα είδα. ]

----------


## ilpara

> Με πήρε κάποιος από την ΟΝ το μεσημέρι και μου λέει: "να κάνω κα΄τι εργασίες στη γραμμή σας να δοκιμάσω να σας λύσω το πρόβλημα με τα κολλήματα;". Του λέω άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνεις κι εσύ.
> 
> Με ξαναπαίρνει σε 10 λεπτά και μου λέει περιχαρής: "Σάς έλυσα το πρόβλημα! Μείωσα το upload στο 256 και δεν έχετε λάθη". Του λέω μην τυχόν και το αφήσεις εκεί θα μαλώσουμε και μου απαντάει "μην ανησυχείτε, θα σας πάρω στις 19:30 να το τσεκάρουμε και αν είναι το ξαναλλάζουμε". Είναι 20:00 και ακόμη περιμένω να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο...
> 
> Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για βελτίωση. Τα ίδια, για να μην πω και χειρότερα. Ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πλέον αν το κάνουν επίτηδες ή είναι τόσο μα τόσο άχρηστοι όσο φαίνονται...


--off topic--
ΗΘΙΚΟ ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ:
1. Όσο καλά παιδιά και αν ακούγονται μην τους αφήνετε να πειράζουν τη συνδεσή σας! 99% θα τα κάνουν χειρότερα και πλέον δεν είμαι ούτε τόσο αισιόδοξος ούτε τόσο τζογαδόρος που να ποντάρω στο 1% (και πολύ λέω...)
2. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν ξαναπαίρνουν τηλέφωνο πίσω να δουν πως πήγε, μην τους πιστεύετε ακόμα και αν ορκιστούνε (μιλάω εκ' πείρας)! Ότι κάνουν το κάνουν επί τόπου, εδώ και τώρα, την ώρα που μιλάτε, μετά δεν ξαναασχολούνται με το πρόβλημα εκατόνεικοσιπέντε χιλιάδες εφτακόσια είκοσι έξι ... που έιστε εσείς.
3. Πάντα να ξέρετε τι να ζητήσετε (ταχύτητα, προφίλ, κλπ), ο τεχνικός ποτέ δεν ξέρει κάτι άλλο από το να μειώνει την ταχύτητα (όποιος έχει διαφορετική εμπειρία ας ανοίξει νήμα με τίτλο «ενέργειες τεχνικών διαφορετικές από το "ρίχνω ταχύτητα"» να την πει...
--off topic--

παρακαλώ ας μείνουμε εντος θέματος

----------


## giannhs1984

πρεπει την ωρα που θα κανετε συνδρομη στην ον να ζητατε και δωματιο στο δαφνι

----------


## goddesszoi

> πρεπει την ωρα που θα κανετε συνδρομη στην ον να ζητατε και δωματιο στο δαφνι


+1000 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## elkal

Επειδή το θέμα το συζητάμε εδώ και 6 μήνες, να ρωτήσω , καμιά διαφορά έχετε δει?

Εγώ οφείλω να πω ότι είναι σαφώς λιγότερες οι φορές που χρειάζεται να κάνω restart του pirelli μέσα στη βδομάδα. Το πολύ 2, χωρίς βέβαια να είναι στανταρ.

Το ΣΚ όμως είναι χειρότερα, δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν το ΣΚ αλλά είναι για 2-3 restart σίγουρα.

Σε γενικές γραμμές υπάρχει μια ψιλο-βελτίωση από τα 1/ημέρα (το πολύ 2) σε 1/2,5 ημέρες. Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου αναλλοίωτα, τα ίδια από την αρχή. 

Όχι βέβαια ότι έκανε κάτι η ΟΝ σε εμένα προσωπικά και βλέπω βελτίωση, κάτι άλλο μάλλον παίζει... 

Έχει παρατηρήσει άλλος κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## atheos71

Kαμμία διαφορά δε βλέπω.Ούτε πλέον πιστεύω ότι θα δω.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Εγώ ξεκίνησα σε τουτη εδώ την εταρεία χωρίς τέτοιο πρόβλημα (ή μια φορά την εβδομάδα) και μετά από κάποια "αναβάθμιση" στο κέντρο μου τέλος Δεκέμβρη γ******ε το σύμπαν

----------


## atheos71

Eίμαι περίεργος να δω και μ' αυτό το ρούτερ(μου το έδωσε φίλος που τό 'χε καβάτζα) ,πώς θα συμπεριφερθεί.

----------


## mpanas

> Κάπου εκεί ημερομηνιακά ξεκίνησαν και εμένα τα προβλήματα μετά από κάποια υποτιθέμενη "αναβάθμιση" στο κέντρο μου...μάλλον θα τους το δώσω πίσω το pirelli χωρίς κουμπί on/off


ακριβως το ιδιο και με μενα

μεχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ειχε φτιαξει η adsl και ειχα ενα-δυο restart την εβδομαδα

απο εκει και περα δυο την ημερα

εχω ριξει το upload  στα 512 και το download στα 9000 περιπου, με αρκετα καλο noise, αλλα δεν υπαρχει αποτελεσμα



αφου λεω να παρω μια πρίζα με χρονοδιακόπτη και να την βαλω να κλεινει την παροχη του ρουτερ καθε 3 ωρες για 1 λεπτο

ΧΑΟΣ 

Το προβλημα αυτου του thread ειναι τραγελαφικο, τραγικο γιατι δεν ειναι ενα απλο disconnect που υπο φυσιολογικες συνηθηκες κανει re-connect χρειαζεται manual restart, γελοίο γιατι ολοι στην ΟΝ το ξερουν και δεν κανει κανεις τιποτα.

Ενας τεχνικος μου ειπε "ε, ναι καλο ειναι να κάνετε restart στο ρουτερ καθε 3-4 μερες, κολλάει καμιά φορά". Εγω του λεω μονο "καλα ασε μεγαλε ενταξει, ξέρω...", ξέροντας οτι δεν πρόκειται να βγει τίποτα, και μην θέλοντας να συγχυστώ 

ΟΝ= ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑΣ

----------


## kymata

Και να φτιάξει ποτέ, θα το ανοιγοκλείνουμε μου φαίνεται κάθε τόσο, έτσι από συνήθεια. Για γούρι... :Smile:

----------


## glxalex

ετσι ετσι!
χωρις την on πιστευω δεν θα μαθαιναμε τοσα πραγματα για το adsl!!

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Είδατε που κατηγορείτε την εταιρεία; Οι άνθρωποι φροντίζουν να εκπαιδευόμαστε και να λαμβάνουμε γνώσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ !  :ROFL:

----------


## freeman

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είδατε που κατηγορείτε την εταιρεία; Οι άνθρωποι φροντίζουν να εκπαιδευόμαστε και να λαμβάνουμε γνώσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ !



Πες το ψέμματα!  :ROFL:

----------


## ilpara

Προσθέτω το εξής:
Από τον Αύγουστο που ξεκίνησα το νήμα, το πρόβλημα παραμένει ίδιο και απαράλλαχτο.
Όποιος νομίζει ότι είδε βελτίωση, απλώς χαίρεται τσάμπα ... γιατί πάντα εντός ολίγων ωρών ή ημερών το πρόβλημα επανέρχεται. Και αν διαβάσετε όλο το νήμα θα δείτε ότι έχιε συμβεί πολλές φορές όπου κάποιος χάρηκε για να απογοητευτεί πολύ σύντομα. Για αυτό συνιστώ να περιμένετε λίγες ημέρες πριν γράψετε... επιπλέον οι τεχνικοί πολύ συχνά λένε μπούρδες για να σας ξεφορτωθούν, να προσέχετε.
Πάντως νομίζω ότι ακόμη η ΟΝ δεν έχει πάρει απόφαση να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το πρόβλημα, γιατί δεν δέχομαι ότι υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα που δεν λύνεται, πόσο μάλλον μετά από 6 μήνες! Μάλλον η ΟΝ κρίνει ότι δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά να ασχοληθεί ακόμη...

Παρακαλώ ας βαστάμε το νήμα στην επικαιρότητα μεν, λιτό δε --δηλ να γράφουμε χρήσιμα πράγματα όπως ο maximus1 (αλήθεια θα μπορούσες να συνοψίσεις με απλά αναλυτικά και κατανοητά λόγια, γιατί να πω την αλήθεια με δυσκόλεψες)

----------


## dimitris_74

> αφου λεω να παρω μια πρίζα με χρονοδιακόπτη και να την βαλω να κλεινει την παροχη του ρουτερ καθε 3 ωρες για 1 λεπτο


αυτο εχω κανει εγω πάντως και εχω λυσει μερικώς το πρόβλημα. αλλα δεν ειναι κατάσταση αυτη όμως. μπορεί να καεί το ρουτερ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sn00p1010

Εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, είμαι στην ΟΝ απο τον Απριλιο του 2007 και το προβλημα ξεκινησε μετά το καλοκαίρι, όπως έχω γράψει και σε άλλο νήμα εχω χαλάσει πάνω απο 100 ευρώ σε τηλέφωνα στο cc της ΟΝ καθώς και απειρο χρόνο για να μπορέσω να λύσω το πρόβλημα. Το αποτέλεσμα?: *ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ* απο την μερια της εταιρίας.  :Mad: 

Ποσο ακόμα θα καθόμαστε να ανεχόμαστε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές που μόνο σαν *ΑΛΗΤΕΙΑ* θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν;
Δεν ισχύει πια το "ο πελάτης έχει δίκιο;"
Δεν δεσμεύεται η εταιρία αλλα μόνο ο πελάτης απο το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφει;

Προσωπικα εξάντλησα κάθε οριο υπομονής καθώς ΠΟΤΕ δεν ελαβα υπηρεσιες χωρίς προβλήματα και περιμένω στις 18/2 ενεργοποίηση απο άλλη εταιρία που το όνομά της δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να αναφέρω εδω, το ερώτημα είναι γιατί, τουλάχιστον όλοι οσοι όπως κι εγώ έχετε προβλήματα, συνεχίζετε να δίνετε τα λεφτά σας σε αυτα τα *ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ*; 
Μην φοβάστε να κάνετε το βήμα, δεν θα σας κοπεί το τηλέφωνο, ούτε το internet ούτε για 1 ώρα και δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να κανετε καμία διαδικασία πέρα από ένα απλό τηλεφωνο.

*ΦΥΓΕΤΕ* απο την ΟΝ είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να σταματίσουμε αυτές τις *ΑΘΛΙΕΣ* και *ΑΝΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΤΕΣ* συμπεριφορες.

και επειδή δεν θέλω να υπάρξουν υποψίες για τους λόγους που γράφω ο,τι γραφω, και δεν έχω να φοβηθώ τίποτα...

Φιλικά
Μανδενάκης Γιάννης

----------


## NMaverick

> παντως ελυσα το πρόβλημα προσωρινά αγοράζοντας εναν χρονοδιακόπτη μπριζας και ρυθμιζοντας το να κοβει το ρεύμα στο ρουτερ ανα δυο ώρες περίπου για 1 λεπτο. αντι να ειμαι απο πάνω να δώ ποτε θα κολλήσει του κανει ενα ρεσταρτ μονο του.


Χτες το βράδυ έκανε μόνο του restart το router κατά τις 2 περίπου. Λέτε να έβαλαν στα κέντρα αυτή τη δυνατότητα; Επίσης έστειλε 4 ενημερώσεις. Μετά κατέβαζα με 1 ΜΒ / sec (ενώ συγχρονίζω στα 12 Mbps, όπως συνήθως...)

Παραμένουν προβλήματα με τηλεφωνία (ρομποτικοί ήχοι και ένας συγκεκριμένος φίλος μου δεν μπορεί να με καλέσει με τίποτα)

Εdit: Μετά από τηλεφώνημα στην on, δεν υπάρχει καμία νέα εξέλιξη στο θέμα των disconnect και δεν κάνει αυτόματα restart το router. Tους επισήμανα ότι δεν είναι ατομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά γενικό και το παραδέχτηκε ο εκπρόσωπος ενώ μου είπε ότι κάνουν τα πάντα να βρουν μια λύση γιατί υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Είδε τη γραμμή μου και μου είπε ότι σηκώνει παραπάνω συγχρονισμό στα 15 Mbps (τώρα στα 12) και θα κάνει ότι μπορεί να λύσει τα θέματά μου σήμερα (το internet) και να προωθήσει και την τηλεφωνία για εντός της εβδομάδας με ένδειξη "κατεπείγον".

Φυσικά και έχω επιφυλάξεις και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν περιμένω και τίποτα, όσα αισιόδοξα και να ακούσω. Με δωρεάν τηλεφωνία εξωτερικού (που χρησιμοποιώ για 4-5 ώρες την εβδομάδα)  και εσωτερικού και κατεβάσματα 1 Mb/sec, όμως δεν προτίθεμαι να κάνω κινήσεις διαφυγής, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Προτιμώ το restart ανά 3ήμερο.

Νίκος

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μετά από ένα σχετικά μεγάλο email στο backoffice τη Δευτέρα για το εν λόγω πρόβλημα φαίνεται να έχω σοβαρή βελτίωση...έριξαν το συγχρονισμό στα 8 Mbps (ανέβηκε το SNR στα 13-14db) και προφανώς άλλαξαν κάτι στο προφίλ της σύνδεσής μου, είχα Fast Path CRC Errors στο Far End χωρίς καθόλου FEC correction και τώρα έχω Interleaved Path CRC Errors (χωρίς απότομες αυξήσεις) και μπόλικα Interleaved Path FEC Correction...είμαι συνδεδεμένος 20+ ώρες (θα μπορύσε να είναι περισσότερο αλλά έκλεισε το Modem για άλλους λόγους) κάτι το οποίο για τα δικά μου δεδομένα σε καθημερινή είναι πρωτοφανές...θα παρατηρήσω την περαιτέρω συμπεριφορά και θα ενημερώσω...


Με πήραν και τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσουν για το ζήτημα αλλά έλειπα, ας ελπίσουμε πως θα μπορέσω να πω κάτι καλό για την ΟΝ μετά από πολύ καιρό. Αν πράγματι δω λύση ή έστω μεγάλη βελτίωση θα παραταθεί η παραμονή μου.

ΥΓ Όποιος θέλει το mail που έστειλα το έχω διαθέσιμο

----------


## atheos71

Τη δική μου ταχύτητα που θα τη ρίξουν για νά 'χω το δικό σου snr; :Thinking: 

Με το attn. στα 31 db δε δικαιολογείται η 8αρα ταχύτητα.Είναι για παραπάνω.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Τη δική μου ταχύτητα που θα τη ρίξουν για νά 'χω το δικό σου snr;


Πάνω σε αυτό που λες δε νομίζω να έχει τόσo άμεση σχέση το βελτιωμένο SNR με τα 8 Mbps...είχα πέσει και στα 9Mbps  ένα φεγγάρι και το SNR ήταν κολλημένο στο 7...κάτι άλλο έκαναν...ίσως το upload στα 510 αλλά έχει αναφερθεί εδώ ότι το upload δεν έχει σχέση με το κόλλημα...




> Με το attn. στα 31 db δε δικαιολογείται η 8αρα ταχύτητα.Είναι για παραπάνω.


Για πολύ παραπάνω...και μάλλον και αυτό πλασματικό είναι γιατί δίπλα με ΟΤΕ έχουν 25 Attn....αλλά εδώ που καταντήσαμε (και μέχρι οι φήμες για κατάργηση παγίου του ΟΤΕ να πραγματοποιηθούν) κάτι είναι και αυτό...

----------


## atheos71

Aπλά δε συμφωνώ με το γιατροσόφιΟΝ "ρίχνουμε την ταχύτητα" για να λύσουμε όλα τα προβλήματα.
Έχεις 31 db κι έχω 43 db.Είναι λογικό να είσαι πιο κάτω σε ταχύτητα από μένα;
Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα του να κάνεις συνέχεια restart κι όχι το ψαλίδισμα της ταχύτητας ως αντιμετώπιση.
Ας παραδεχτούν ότι επιτέλους δε *γνωρίζουν* πως να το *διορθώσουν*. :Twisted Evil: 
Γιατί ,ως γνωστόν, αυτό το πρόβλημα απαντάται σε διαφορετικά προφίλ χρηστών ,με μικρές ή μεγάλες
αποστάσεις απ' το DSLAM ,με μικρά ή μεγάλα noise margin.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Δε διαφωνώ...δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη γνώμη μου για την ΟΝ και το χείριστο επίπεδό της

----------


## CMS

> Aπλά δε συμφωνώ με το γιατροσόφιΟΝ "ρίχνουμε την ταχύτητα" για να λύσουμε όλα τα προβλήματα.
> Έχεις 31 db κι έχω 43 db.Είναι λογικό να είσαι πιο κάτω σε ταχύτητα από μένα;
> Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα του να κάνεις συνέχεια restart κι όχι το ψαλίδισμα της ταχύτητας ως αντιμετώπιση.
> Ας παραδεχτούν ότι επιτέλους δε *γνωρίζουν* πως να το *διορθώσουν*.
> Γιατί ,ως γνωστόν, αυτό το πρόβλημα απαντάται σε διαφορετικά προφίλ χρηστών ,με μικρές ή μεγάλες
> αποστάσεις απ' το DSLAM ,με μικρά ή μεγάλα noise margin.


ρε παιδιά ...γιατί το σκαλίζουμε και επαναλαμβανόμαστε ?

το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό ...ο ilpara καλώς το έχει θέσει ...

και έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές ότι οφείλεται στο pirelli και στον τρόπο που καταγράφει/διορθώνει/αποθηκεύει κάπως τα errors χωρίς να τα καθαρίζει τελείως ...

και δεν είναι το μόνο router που το κάνει αυτό ...απλά το pirelli σε ορισμένους με πολλά λάθη το παρουσιάζει έντονα ...

από την προηγούμενη συνάντηση που είχαμε με την ΟΝ τον Σεπτέμβρη είχε τεθεί το θέμα ...

απλά κάτι το πρόβλημα αυτό , κάτι οι διευθύνσεις του εσωτερικού δικτύου που δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν, κάτι η διαγραφή δυνατότητας save and reset στο configuration έπρεπε να διορθωθούν σε ένα νέο firmware για το Pirelli ...και αυτό ήταν γνωστό ότι δουλευόταν από τότε στην ΟΝ ...

φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόοδος στο θέμα ... κάποιοι που έχουν έντονο το πρόβλημα και το έχουν αναφέρει στην ΟΝ νομίζω θα μας ενημερώσουν σύντομα ...  :Wink: 

Νομίζω ότι σε πολλά θέματα που μας απασχολούν θα έχουμε απαντήσεις σύντομα ...θέλω να το ελπίζω ...

----------


## papakion

:Wink:  πολύ σύντομα

----------


## eveonline1

> πολύ σύντομα


εσύ κατι ξέρεις και δεν μας λες.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Λέτε να έχομεν εξελίξεις? Και γιατί δεν βγάζουν καμιά ανακοίνωση ή έστω μέσω email?

Και κάτι άλλο επ αυτού του θέματος , επειδή είχα και έχω το πρόβλημα δοκιμασα (παλαιότερα όπως είχα αναφέρει και σε αυτό το νήμα)το ρουτερ που βλέπετε στα ινφο μου όπου και για κάνα μήνα δούλεψε άψογα χωρίς διακοπές και κολλήματα. Μετα την αναβάθμιση μου/(υποβάθμιση) το ρουτερ δεν μου "κρατάει" την σύνδεση με τπτ disconnects δηλαδή ανελλιπώς και κάθε 15 δεύτερα.

Αυτά προς ενημέρωσή σας.

----------


## papakion

> πολύ σύντομα


Δυστυχώς κανενα νέο ακόμα. Περιμενα χτες να γινει αυτό που περίμενα και ειχα ειδοποιηθει, αλλα μάταια. Ξαναμπήκε επάνω το fritz και παίζω μια χαρα (δειτε παρακάτω)

Internet connected since *15 hours 9 minutes 31 seconds* IP address 91.132.xx.xx (χωρις να χάσει συγχρονισμό ή να κολλήσει)

21.02.08 20:20:12 Internet connection established successfully
IP address: 91.132.xx.xx
DNS servers: 91.132.4.4 and 91.132.4.20
Gateway: 91.132.1.131
21.02.08 20:20:04 DSL is available (DSL synchronization exists with 10012/971 kbit/s).
21.02.08 20:19:45 DSL synchronization starting (training).

----------


## lab

μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω καθε τρεις και λιγο αναγκαζομαι να ανοιγοκλεινω το μοντεμ καθως κολλαει η συνδεση,αναμονη 3 λεπτα για συγχρονισμο και κ.λ.π  :Thumb down:

----------


## CMS

Μάλλον στο θέμα ετοιμάζεται λύση μέσω νέου firmware που θα περιέχει μάλλον και μερικές άλλες προσθήκες δυνατότητες ... ίσως μάλιστα να άρχισε ήδη η διαδικασία σε εκείνους από εσάς που το έχουν ζητήσει ...η απάντηση ίσως να βρίσκεται εδώ

το ανέφερε και ο φίλτατος papakion ...

----------


## maximus1

Παιδια γεια χαρα.

Μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες στο ζήτημα για να καταλάβω τι γινεται υπάρχουν τα εξής συμπεράσματα τα οποια ισως βοηθήσουν αρκετούς να γλυτώσουν απο πολλές ωρες εκενευρισμου και αγανάκτησης .
1. Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και αποτελει προβλημα firmware sto ` PIRELLI.  Σε συνθήκες θορύβων 
γυρίζει σε καποια κατάσταση μειωμένης ταχύτας απο την οποια βγαίνει μονο με  RESET.Οπως καταλαβαινετε αυτο δεν μπορούν να παραδεχθούν στην ΟΝ γιατι αυτο πουλάνε σαν πακέτο. 

2. Η πτώση ταχύτητας θα παίξει μονο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις πού αποκτήσει καποιος τοσο καλές συνθήκες επικοινωνίας ωστε τα λάθη να ειναι σχεδόν μηδενικά .

3. Τα στατιστικά που διαβάζετε στο pirelli ξεγελούν .

Η μονη λύση που υπάρχει προς το παρόν και φυσικά μην χάνετε το χρονο σας με την ΟΝ support ειναι χρηση ποιο αξιόπιστου router .Δειτε  ta posts μου στο"χρηση αλλων router " και θα καταλάβετε. Αρκετοι εχουν βρει αλλα router τα οποια εξομοιώνουν πλήρως το PIRELLI και ευτυχώς σε συνθήκες θορύβων αποκρίνονται σωστα .

Εγω πάντως ηρέμησα αλλά βεβαια θα προτιμούσα να μην εχω χάσει τοσο χρόνο σε πράγματα που ειναι δουλειά της ΟΝ.

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό που ανέφερε ο maximus1 ,το βλέπω στο router που χρησιμοποποιώ(2 εβδομάδες σχεδόν) και
όντως κάπως έτσι συμπεριφέρεται.Ίσως -δεν το γνωρίζω πέραν της παρατήρησης αυτής- νά 'χει δίκιο.

----------


## mortal_kombat

Και το linksys wag200g που εχω εγω εδω και αρκετο καιρο συμπεριφερεται μια χαρα...Οντως!!!

----------


## serpiko1951

Μπορουν απο την ΟΝ να δουν το σεταπ του ρουτερ σου οταν καταργησεις το δικο τους το PIRELLI και βαλεις αλλο ;

----------


## mortal_kombat

Serpiko απλα μπορουν να δουν οτι καποιο αλλο ρουτερ ειναι στην γραμμη και οχι το πιρελι αλλα δεν μπορουν να παρεμβουν...εγω μιλαγα με τεχνικο την ωρα που ειχα πανω το linksys (δεν ημουν σπιτι μου) και μου ελεγε πως βλεπει πως η γραμμη μου ειναι on line αλλα δεν βλεπει την mac adress του πιρελι...και του ελεγα πως μα δεν γινεται...εγω το ρουτερ το εχω ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ και το πιστεψε...χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## serpiko1951

> Serpiko απλα μπορουν να δουν οτι καποιο αλλο ρουτερ ειναι στην γραμμη και οχι το πιρελι αλλα δεν μπορουν να παρεμβουν...εγω μιλαγα με τεχνικο την ωρα που ειχα πανω το linksys (δεν ημουν σπιτι μου) και μου ελεγε πως βλεπει πως η γραμμη μου ειναι on line αλλα δεν βλεπει την mac adress του πιρελι...και του ελεγα πως μα δεν γινεται...εγω το ρουτερ το εχω ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ και το πιστεψε...χαχαχαχαχαχα


Δηλαδη μεχρι που κανεις κουμαντο στο αλλο ρουτερ... μεχρι που μπορεις να επεμβεις ;

----------


## mortal_kombat

Εγω στο linksys σε ολα...δεν εχει περιορισμους!!!αφου το αγορασα απο μαγαζι και το πληρωσα δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχει...απλα εγω με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ εχω on rec και on cinema αλλα οχι ontv ομως αν διαβασεις το νημα σχετικα με αλλα ρουτερ που παιζουν με on θα δεις πως εχουν βγει αλλα που παιζουν ολα...πολυ απλα εγω δεν δινω αλλα λεφτα να παρω ρουτερ γιατι σε λιγο θα φυγω απο την on...

----------


## giannhs1984

την ειχα καιρο αλλα βλεποντας την κατασταση εδω ειπα να κανω λιγακι flame 

με 40 δολλαρια περνεις οτι βλεπεις επανω..(σπιτι ξαδερφου μου..) :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dimitris_74

ασχετο σχετικό, εχω δυο μέρες να κάνω ρεσταρτ στο ρουτερ μιας και ειπα να περιμενω την αναβάθμιση του firmware.
αυτες τις δυο μέρες η συνδεση μου ειναι ως επι το πλείστον idle. 
λαθη αυξάνονται αλλα η συνδεση δουλευει κανονικά. το χει τσεκάρει άλλος αυτό? μηπως το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μόνο όταν κατεβάζουμε κάτι?

----------


## Stelios69

Λοιπόν παιδιά είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού.
Η λύση είναι η εξής άλλαξα το φίλτρο της Pirelli και έκανα την συνδεσμολογία με ένα φίλτρο 
της Siemens που μου είχε μείνει από το πακέτο της otenet.
Από τότε δεν μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα χαμηλής ταχύτητας.
Καλή τύχη θα ενημερώσω ξανά.

----------


## amora

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι έχει βγει καινούριο firmware 1.26 το οποίο το δοκιμάζουν σε καμιά 15αριά χρήστες που έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## papakion

Μακαρι, γιατι μια χαρα ειμαι, μεν, με το Fritz αλλα ταλαιπωρουμαι δε με την OnTV  :Crying:

----------


## atheos71

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι έχει βγει καινούριο firmware 1.26 το οποίο το δοκιμάζουν σε καμιά 15αριά χρήστες που έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ίδωμεν...


Eπαναφορά στο pirelli για το νέο firmware.Αν και βλέπω μια βελτίωση μ' αυτό το ρούτερ
πού 'χω τώρα...

Edit: [ που είχα ,γιατί ξανάβαλα το πιρέλλι ]

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι έχει βγει καινούριο firmware 1.26 το οποίο το δοκιμάζουν σε καμιά 15αριά χρήστες που έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ίδωμεν...


Πλάκα θα χει να το φτιάξουν τώρα που φεύγω :ROFL:

----------


## giannhs1984

> Πλάκα θα χει να το φτιάξουν τώρα που φεύγω


και σιγουρα κατι αλλο θα χαλασει..
α ρε μουρ που εισαι να δεις την ον! :One thumb up:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dimitris_74

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι έχει βγει καινούριο firmware 1.26 το οποίο το δοκιμάζουν σε καμιά 15αριά χρήστες που έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ίδωμεν...


να υποθέσω οτι αυτοι οι 15 χρήστες δεν βρίσκονται εδω μεσα.
αν ισχύει αυτό πώς μπορούμε και μεις να το δοκιμάσουμε?

----------


## amora

> να υποθέσω οτι αυτοι οι 15 χρήστες δεν βρίσκονται εδω μεσα.
> αν ισχύει αυτό πώς μπορούμε και μεις να το δοκιμάσουμε?


Με πήραν και δεύτερη φορά, άλλος τεχνικός. Ζήτησα να γίνω κι εγώ beta tester του νέου firmware αλλά μου είπαν ότι το κρατάνε σε περιορισμένο αριθμό έως ότου γίνει debugged. Ελπίζω να μην είναι τρυκ για να μας ρίξουν στάχτη στα μάτια...

----------


## atheos71

Συνήθως ως πειραμματόζωα ,απαιτείται καλή γραμμή.
Μάλλον καλύτερα να το σκεφτείς(αν και δε θα χάσεις και τίποτα ,αν το δοκιμάσεις)

----------


## eveonline1

> Μάλλον στο θέμα ετοιμάζεται λύση μέσω νέου firmware που θα περιέχει μάλλον και μερικές άλλες προσθήκες δυνατότητες ... ίσως μάλιστα να άρχισε ήδη η διαδικασία σε εκείνους από εσάς που το έχουν ζητήσει ...η απάντηση ίσως να βρίσκεται εδώ
> 
> το ανέφερε και ο φίλτατος papakion ...


Αντε να δούμε τι 8α δούμε  :Whistle:

----------


## amora

> ... ως πειραμματόζωα ...


Λες να βγάλω τρίχες και να μεγαλώσουν τα δόντια μου; :Razz:

----------


## eveonline1

Ακουσον άκουσον κύριοι,
Απόψε δεν άντεξα γιατί το πρόβλημα του σχετικού νήματος είχε γίνει πολύ έντονο και πήρα να αναφέρω το πρόβλημα όχι όμως για πρώτη φορά γιατί είχα ξαναενοχλήσει παλαιότερα και είχα αναφέρει σχετικά... χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα...
Το σηκώνει ένας ευγενέστατος κύριος του αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και μου απαντάει να πάμε να δούμε λίγο τις ρυθμίσεις του ίντερνετ στον εχπλόρερ όπως και τις ρυθμίσεις δυκτίου.
Γέλασα και τον ρώτησα αν είναι τεχνικός (αφού είχα πατήσει το 3 στο μενού για τεχνικά θέματα) :Twisted Evil: .
Όχι κύριε μου λέει είμαι στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Εγώ του λέω πάτησα το 3 ζητώντας τεχνικό να λύσω το πρόβλημα δεν ζήτησα εξυπηρέτηση αλλά ΛΥΣΗ.
"ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΥΡΙΕ"
δεν πειράζει να περιμένω "ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΩΘΟΥΜΕ" 
Ακούστε όμως τι λύση έδωσε ο άνθρωπος στο πρόβλημα γιατί μου είπε ότι το ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ. Βγάλτε απο τις ρυθμίσεις δικτύου τις ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ IP ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ. Υπάρχει έτσι μου λέει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να λυθεί το πρόβλημα... :Sorry: 

Κλείνοντας θέλω να πω τα εξής:

Δεν φταίτε εσείς οι μεροκαματιάρηδες στο cc αλλά αυτοί οι ανεγκέφαλοι που σας διοικούν και που δεν ξέρουν που παν τα 4  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  για να μην πω καμιά άλλη κουβέντα και μπανιαριστώ σταματώ εδώ .

----------


## Rebel Scum

Κάτι τέτοια κάνουν και ακόμα και η καλή διάθεση που δείχνεις και η υπομονή πηγαίνουν περίπατο...εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν άντεξα..

----------


## goddesszoi

> Ακουσον άκουσον κύριοι,
> Απόψε δεν άντεξα γιατί το πρόβλημα του σχετικού νήματος είχε γίνει πολύ έντονο και πήρα να αναφέρω το πρόβλημα όχι όμως για πρώτη φορά γιατί είχα ξαναενοχλήσει παλαιότερα και είχα αναφέρει σχετικά... χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα...
> Το σηκώνει ένας ευγενέστατος κύριος του αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και μου απαντάει να πάμε να δούμε λίγο τις ρυθμίσεις του ίντερνετ στον εχπλόρερ όπως και τις ρυθμίσεις δυκτίου.
> Γέλασα και τον ρώτησα αν είναι τεχνικός (αφού είχα πατήσει το 3 στο μενού για τεχνικά θέματα).
> Όχι κύριε μου λέει είμαι στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Εγώ του λέω πάτησα το 3 ζητώντας τεχνικό να λύσω το πρόβλημα δεν ζήτησα εξυπηρέτηση αλλά ΛΥΣΗ.
> "ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΥΡΙΕ"
> δεν πειράζει να περιμένω "ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΩΘΟΥΜΕ" 
> Ακούστε όμως τι λύση έδωσε ο άνθρωπος στο πρόβλημα γιατί μου είπε ότι το ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ. Βγάλτε απο τις ρυθμίσεις δικτύου τις ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ IP ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ. Υπάρχει έτσι μου λέει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να λυθεί το πρόβλημα...
> 
> ...


Κ πως το κάνουμε αυτό;;;Δεν έχω δει καμία τέτοια επιλογή εγώ...

----------


## manosf

> να υποθέσω οτι αυτοι οι 15 χρήστες δεν βρίσκονται εδω μεσα.
> αν ισχύει αυτό πώς μπορούμε και μεις να το δοκιμάσουμε?


Λάθος .... εγω εδώ είμαι με νεο firm και σας λέω..... το παλιο ειναι καλύτερο. Ειχα χιλιαδες λαθη και τωρα έχω εκατομύρια....

----------


## dimitris_74

> Λάθος .... εγω εδώ είμαι με νεο firm και σας λέω..... το παλιο ειναι καλύτερο. Ειχα χιλιαδες λαθη και τωρα έχω εκατομύρια....


πακέτο.
οποτε λυση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα με την χρήση του Pirelli δύσκολο να βρεθεί.

----------


## MadAGu

πάντως το είχα και εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα και έχει σταματήσει μετά τη 2η βδομάδα που ήμουν στην ΟΝ. Έχω πάψει να πιστεύω ότι είναι το pirelli καθαυτό το πρόβλημα... πρέπει να είναι στο DSLAM τους. Δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο κριτήριο που το λέω απλά την παραπάνω παρατήρηση... γιατί και τα λάθη , τα περισσότερα είναι σε αυτούς (εννοώ τα λάθη που δείχνει το modem) και όχι στο modem.

----------


## amora

> Λάθος .... εγω εδώ είμαι με νεο firm και σας λέω..... το παλιο ειναι καλύτερο. Ειχα χιλιαδες λαθη και τωρα έχω εκατομύρια....


Έχεις το 1.26; Αυτό είπαν ότι λύνει το πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις το 1.23 δεν είναι η περίπτωση που συζητάμε.

----------


## atheos71

> Έχεις το 1.26; Αυτό είπαν ότι λύνει το πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις το 1.23 δεν είναι η περίπτωση που συζητάμε.


Aπ' το 1.21 σε 1.26 θα λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα;Αν κάποιος το έχει δει ας το πει.

----------


## oxygen

Όπως έχουμε σχεδόν καταλήξει οι πάντες σε αυτό το νήμα το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ είναι στο pirelli (απλά ένα άλλο firmware ίσως να συμπεριφερόταν καλύτερα στο προβληματικό δίκτυο). Κατά 99% το πρόβλημα είναι στα DSLAM και αυτό λέει η λογική των far end λαθών αλλά και η απλή εις άτοπο απαγωγή αφού αποκλείστηκαν όλες οι άλλες πιθανές αιτίες με αλλαγή καλωδίωσης, φίλτρων, χρήση άλλων ρούτερ και ότι φανταστεί ο νούς.

Προσωπικά το πρόβλημα το έχω από τις 12 παρα κάτι τα Χριστούγεννα (αυτό που λέμε nightmare before xmas)...

Συμπέρασμα: υπομονή.. θα τελειώσει το 12μηνο.

----------


## papakion

Συμφωνω με τον προλαλήσαντα....
Αυτη τη στιγμή εμένα το Pirelli είναι χρονισμένο σε FAST path και γραφει εκατομμύρια λάθη στο Interleaved (στο  fast τα λάθη ειναι 0). με firm 1.21 ειμαι.

----------


## Avesael

Επειδή έχουν γραφεί τόσα πολλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και χωρίς να καταλάβει κανείς τι συμβαίνει τελικά, αποφάσισα να γράψω ξανά στο φόρουμ της ΟΝ μόνο σε αυτό το νήμα και μόνο για μία και μοναδική φορά.

*Δείτε προσεκτικά**:*

  Το Pirelli ως router ΔΕΝ ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά. Ευθύνεται (όσο αφορά την πλευρά του Pirelli) το είδος του firmware που του έχει φορεμένο η ΟΝ, και γι’ αυτό το λόγο προσπαθούν εκεί στη Μεταμόρφωση να βρουν ένα που να περιορίζει  ή να λύνει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα.

*Το πρόβλημα είναι συνδυασμός τριών (3) πραγμάτων:*

·Κάρτες DSLAM (MSAN), οι οποίες και δεν είναι 1ης ποιότητας αλλά και έχουν μπουκώσει ήδη σε πολλές περιοχές (Γι’ αυτό, το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά και σε χρήστες που ΔΕΝ το είχαν ποτέ).
·Απόσταση πάνω από 1,5km (τουτέστιν attenuation 25db και πάνω, συνήθως πάνω από 30db το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό που παρατηρείται).
·Πρόβλημα του Pirelli (του software του δηλαδή) να διαχειριστεί σωστά τα εκατομμύρια-δισεκατομμύρια λάθη που μαζεύονται (συνήθως στο far end, δηλ. DSLAM (MSAN)), με αποτέλεσμα να φτάνει σε σημείο να «μπουκώνει» ο router και να χρειάζεται restart.

  Οριστική λύση του προβλήματος δεν υπάρχει σε πρώτη φάση (ή μάλλον υπάρχει αλλά θα είναι χρονοβόρα και πολύ δαπανηρή) αλλά με έναν καλό άλλο router μπορεί κάποιος να μετριάσει το πρόβλημα (καλύτερη διαχείριση των λαθών και περισσότερη σταθερότητα μέχρι το disconnect ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ το κόλλημα!)

  Η παραπάνω «μπακαλο-λύση» αφορά τους χρήστες που έχουν το πρόβλημα, και το αν θέλουν να μπουν στη διαδικασία να προμηθευτούν νέο εξοπλισμό δικό τους.
  Η πραγματική λύση μπορεί να δωθεί  ΜΟΝΟ από την ΟΝ και με τους παρακάτω (χρονοβόρους και δαπανηρούς όπως προείπα) τρόπους:

·Αντικατάσταση ΟΛΩΝ των προβληματικών καρτών DSLAM (MSAN), και αν είναι δυνατόν με τέτοιες μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας.
·Flash του Pirelli με ένα σταθερό και δοκιμασμένο firmware.
·Αν δε μπορέσουν το παραπάνω, αντικατάσταση του Pirelli με έναν άλλο router που αποδεδειγμένα δεν έχει προβλήματα ή τα διαχειρίζεται καλύτερα και σαφώς υποστηρίζει multicast (βλέπε π.χ. Thomson Speedtouch 585 v6 ή μεταγενέστερο της ίδιας εταιρείας με ίδια και βελτιωμένα χαρακτηριστικά)

  Κλείνω λέγοντας ότι όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφέρω «προέρχονται εκ των έσω» και είναι διαπιστωμένα και αποδεδειγμένα. 
  Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάποιοι που είχαν τη διάθεση να προσπαθήσουν και να δώσουν λύσεις, δεν ανήκουν πλέον στο δυναμικό της εν λόγω εταιρείας…

  Καλή τύχη στους εναπομείναντες!

----------


## papakion

Ευχαριστουμε!  :Clap: 

καλη τυχη και σενα!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ilpara

UltraCG7 Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που επιβεβαιώνεις όσα έχουμε διαπιστώσει ως χρήστες εδώ και μήνες. Πολύ σημαντική η βοηθειά σου. Ευχαριστούμε! :Smile:

----------


## amora

Την Τρίτη το πρωί θα με επισκεφτεί στο σπίτι μου τεχνικός του "Τμήματος Επίλυσης Διαφορών" της ΟΝ (όχι εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο λόγος όπως μου είπαν είναι ότι είχα κάνει καταγγελία. Περιμένω εναγωνίως να δω μήπως βγάλει καμιά περίεργη γνωμάτευση ότι οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τα συμβατικώς οριζόμενα κλπ για να καλυφθούν, ή αν όντως έχουν σκοπό να κάνουν κάτι. Θετική κίνηση μεν, αναμένω δε...

----------


## atheos71

Nα περιμένω κι εγώ επίσκεψη; :Thinking:

----------


## amora

> Nα περιμένω κι εγώ επίσκεψη;


Έχεις κάνει καταγγελία πέραν της ομαδικής;

----------


## atheos71

Όχι.Μάλλον δε θα μ' επισκεφθούν ...

----------


## azanka

δηλαδή το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι λύση δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα...
κρίμα, απο μόνο του αυτό το πρόβλημα ακυρώνει κάθε πλεονέκτημα της ΟΝ...

----------


## atheos71

Mόλις πριν λίγο υποχρεώθηκα σ' ένα restart router ... :Whistle:

----------


## giannhs1984

οσο αναφορα το ρουτερ δεν ειναι μονο το firmware..
πανω απο 7 φορες που ειχαν φορεσει καπελο καποιο patch αλλα δεν εβλεπα διαφορα αλλα οταν μου εβαζαν νεο firm και εκανα restart δουλευε για λιγες ωρες μετα παλι restart διοτι ηταν σαν να ειχε μια μνημη η οποια μπουκωνε χωρις κανενα λογο ξαφνικα..

----------


## amora

> Την Τρίτη το πρωί θα με επισκεφτεί στο σπίτι μου τεχνικός του "Τμήματος Επίλυσης Διαφορών" της ΟΝ (όχι εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο λόγος όπως μου είπαν είναι ότι είχα κάνει καταγγελία. Περιμένω εναγωνίως να δω μήπως βγάλει καμιά περίεργη γνωμάτευση ότι οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τα συμβατικώς οριζόμενα κλπ για να καλυφθούν, ή αν όντως έχουν σκοπό να κάνουν κάτι. Θετική κίνηση μεν, αναμένω δε...


Ήρθε λοιπόν ο τεχνικός... Πέρασε ξανά το firmware 1.21, επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να το περάσουν από το κέντρο και έλεγαν μήπως ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Φυσικά ο λόγος που δεν μπορούσαν να το περάσουν ήταν η κολλημένη γραμμή...

Του εξήγησα το πρόβλημα, το είδε και ο ίδιος με κάτι εκατομμύρια λάθη από χθες το βράδυ. Το μόνο που είχε να μου πει ήταν ότι το έχουν και άλλο και μακάρι να μην είναι πρόβλημα εξοπλισμού αλλά μόνο λογισμικού, γιατί τότε...

Μετά με πήρε τηλέφωνο αυτός που αρχικά με είχε προσεγγίσει (τμήμα επίλυσης διαφορών...) και μου είπε ότι είχαν έρθει πρόσφατα μηχανικοί της Pirelli, συνέλεξαν στοιχεία και περιμένουν να τους απαντήσουν. Αν είναι έτσι, αποδεικνύεται ότι τόσους μήνες δεν έκαναν απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για το θέμα και τώρα που άρχισε να γίνεται μεγάλο ζήτημα ξύπνησαν. Ας είναι... αρκεί να λυθεί...

----------


## atheos71

Mπορεί και να λυθεί.Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.Σου ανέφεραν πιθανή ημερομηνία απάντησης;

----------


## amora

> Mπορεί και να λυθεί.Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.Σου ανέφεραν πιθανή ημερομηνία απάντησης;


Κάπου, κάπως, κάποτε...

----------


## intech

> Επειδή έχουν γραφεί τόσα πολλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και χωρίς να καταλάβει κανείς τι συμβαίνει τελικά, αποφάσισα να γράψω ξανά στο φόρουμ της ΟΝ μόνο σε αυτό το νήμα και μόνο για μία και μοναδική φορά.
> 
> *Δείτε προσεκτικά**:*
> 
> Το Pirelli ως router ΔΕΝ ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά. Ευθύνεται (όσο αφορά την πλευρά του Pirelli) το είδος του firmware που του έχει φορεμένο η ΟΝ, και γι’ αυτό το λόγο προσπαθούν εκεί στη Μεταμόρφωση να βρουν ένα που να περιορίζει ή να λύνει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα.
> 
> *Το πρόβλημα είναι συνδυασμός τριών (3) πραγμάτων:*
> 
> ·Κάρτες DSLAM (MSAN), οι οποίες και δεν είναι 1ης ποιότητας αλλά και έχουν μπουκώσει ήδη σε πολλές περιοχές (Γι’ αυτό, το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά και σε χρήστες που ΔΕΝ το είχαν ποτέ).
> ...


Φιλτατε UltraCG7

Αν και ειμαι χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα, +100 για το post.

Εχει κάποιος δεί το chipset του pirelli που διατίθεται εδώ?
Εχει διαφορές.
Γνωρίζεται  για την μη ομαλή λειτουργια της πλατφόρμας *i-SSW* 
*Δεν παρουσιάζεται μόνο στην ΟΝ* 
*Ειναι πολύ γενικότερο το πρόβλημα (Ευρωπαικό!!!).*

* 


*

----------


## atheos71

> Κάπου, κάπως, κάποτε...


Eξαιρετικά συγκεκριμένο! :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ επιμένω πως ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ PIRELLI... αλλά οι κάρτες DSLAM (MSAN) της ΟΝ... 
Συγκεκριμένα έχω βάλει πάνω στη γραμμή εκτός του Pirelli ένα Zyxel 662 ένα Speedtouch 585 και ένα Linksys... όλα μα όλα ΣΚΑΝΕ!!!!!!!! φτάνουν δηλαδή σε σημείο να είναι ΟΝ το dsl λαμπάκι και η κίνηση να είναι ελάχιστη. Την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά από όλα την είχε το speedtouch αλλά απλά κόλλαγε σε μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα.

Με το που έλεγξα τα pc μου με το cfosspeed όλα είναι ΟΚ και κατεβάζω full από τότε που το έβαλα με μόνη διακοπή όταν η ΔΕΗ κόβει το ρεύμα.

Πως που και γιατί γίνεται αυτό δεν ξέρω... υποπτεύομαι πως ο έλεγχος των πορτών που κάνει το cfosspeed όταν ανοίγουν να είναι τέτοιος που για χψζ λόγους δεν κομπλάρει το dslam. Φυσικά πλέον έχω το Pirelli επάνω με 1.21s και έχω 3 pc πάνω όλα με vista και σε όλα το cfosspeed σε cooperative mode στα settings (και επειδή κάποιος το έβαλε σε άλλο thread που έχω ανοίξει λέγωντας για το cfosspeed πρέπει μετά την εγκατάσταση στις ρυθμίσεις torrent του cfosspeed να είναι ένα σκαλάκι επάνω σε ταχύτητα από το μίνιμουμ γιατί στο minimum είναι πολύ αργό).

----------


## nasGa

Νομίζω το πιο ανησυχητικό που είπε ο *UltraCG7* είναι στην τελευταία παράγραφο.
"*Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάποιοι που είχαν τη διάθεση να προσπαθήσουν και να δώσουν λύσεις, δεν ανήκουν πλέον στο δυναμικό της εν λόγω εταιρείας…*" :Wink:  :Thinking:  :Sad:

----------


## Kabouris

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

      Ζητώ προκαταβολικά  συγνώμη αν η ερώτηση που κάνω ανήκει σε άλλο topic αλλά δεν βρηκα κάτι,....εχω πάρει ενα καλώδιο δικτύου θωρακισμένο και θέλω να εφαρμόσω τα clps στις άκρες...η σειρά που θα μπούν τα χρώματα στα clips έχει σημασία ή όπως να είναι ?


Υ.Γ Αστεία ερώτηση ξέρω αλλά............... :Whistle:

----------


## cnp5

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
>       Ζητώ προκαταβολικά  συγνώμη αν η ερώτηση που κάνω ανήκει σε άλλο topic αλλά δεν βρηκα κάτι,....εχω πάρει ενα καλώδιο δικτύου θωρακισμένο και θέλω να εφαρμόσω τα clps στις άκρες...η σειρά που θα μπούν τα χρώματα στα clips έχει σημασία ή όπως να είναι ?
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ Αστεία ερώτηση ξέρω αλλά...............


Για τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο θέλεις μόνο 2 καλώδια. Στο κλιπ τηλεφώνου υπάρχουν 4 θέσεις. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για ποια δύο πρέπει να βάλεις, απλός βάλε 4 καλώδια προσέχοντας και στις δύο άκρες να βάλεις στις ίδιες θέσεις τα ίδια καλώδια.

----------


## Kabouris

ΟΚ ΑΛΛΑ.......ΤΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΆΡΕΙ ΕΧΕΙ 8 ΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ....( ΜΙΛΆΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΌ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΩ ΤΗΝ ETHERNET ΜΕ ΤΟ ROUTER 


ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ?

----------


## NMaverick

> Εγώ επιμένω πως ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ PIRELLI... αλλά οι κάρτες DSLAM (MSAN) της ΟΝ... 
> Συγκεκριμένα έχω βάλει πάνω στη γραμμή εκτός του Pirelli ένα Zyxel 662 ένα Speedtouch 585 και ένα Linksys... όλα μα όλα ΣΚΑΝΕ!!!!!!!! φτάνουν δηλαδή σε σημείο να είναι ΟΝ το dsl λαμπάκι και η κίνηση να είναι ελάχιστη. Την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά από όλα την είχε το speedtouch αλλά απλά κόλλαγε σε μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Με το που έλεγξα τα pc μου με το cfosspeed όλα είναι ΟΚ και κατεβάζω full από τότε που το έβαλα με μόνη διακοπή όταν η ΔΕΗ κόβει το ρεύμα.
> 
> Πως που και γιατί γίνεται αυτό δεν ξέρω... υποπτεύομαι πως ο έλεγχος των πορτών που κάνει το cfosspeed όταν ανοίγουν να είναι τέτοιος που για χψζ λόγους δεν κομπλάρει το dslam. Φυσικά πλέον έχω το Pirelli επάνω με 1.21s και έχω 3 pc πάνω όλα με vista και σε όλα το cfosspeed σε cooperative mode στα settings (και επειδή κάποιος το έβαλε σε άλλο thread που έχω ανοίξει λέγωντας για το cfosspeed πρέπει μετά την εγκατάσταση στις ρυθμίσεις torrent του cfosspeed να είναι ένα σκαλάκι επάνω σε ταχύτητα από το μίνιμουμ γιατί στο minimum είναι πολύ αργό).


Εγώ πάλι είδα ένα καινούριο κόλπο της ON. Παλιά είχα διαβάσει ότι ίσως ευθύνονται τα Panasonic Ασύρματα Τηλέφωνα για αυτό το χάλι (το είχα διαβάσει εδώ). Με πήρε λοιπόν ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ και με ρώτησε αν είχα τέτοιο τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή. Λοιπόν το έβγαλα και έβαλα ένα ασύρματο του κώλ*υ για να δω μήπως είχε δίκιο. Από τη Δευτέρα έχω να κάνω restart το router, χτες μέτρησα την ταχύτητα και ήταν στα ίδια επίπεδα με της Δευτέρας, κατεβάζω με την ίδια ταχύτητα και γενικά η συμπεριφορά είναι καλύτερη από πριν την αλλαγή. Να σημειώσω ότι λάθη υπάρχουν στο far end και μάλιστα αρκετά, αλλά όχι το χάλι που υπήρχε πριν. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο ή κάτι τρέχει. Το CFOSSPEED σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω την άλλη εβδομάδα για να σιγουρευτώ πρώτα ότι κάτι είχε να κάνει και το τηλέφωνο.

Update: Ξέχασα τις διακοπες της ΔΕΗ!!! Αν και έχω ups στο Pirelli δε γνωρίζω αν καποια στιγμή έπεσε το ups. Οπότε δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστο αυτό που ανέφερα. Θα παρατείνω το τεστ για μια εβδομάδα ακόμα.

Νίκος

----------


## cpnemo

> Εγώ πάλι είδα ένα καινούριο κόλπο της ON. Παλιά είχα διαβάσει ότι ίσως ευθύνονται τα Panasonic Ασύρματα Τηλέφωνα για αυτό το χάλι (το είχα διαβάσει εδώ). Με πήρε λοιπόν ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ και με ρώτησε αν είχα τέτοιο τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή. Λοιπόν το έβγαλα και έβαλα ένα ασύρματο του κώλ*υ για να δω μήπως είχε δίκιο. Από τη Δευτέρα έχω να κάνω restart το router, χτες μέτρησα την ταχύτητα και ήταν στα ίδια επίπεδα με της Δευτέρας, κατεβάζω με την ίδια ταχύτητα και γενικά η συμπεριφορά είναι καλύτερη από πριν την αλλαγή. Να σημειώσω ότι λάθη υπάρχουν στο far end και μάλιστα αρκετά, αλλά όχι το χάλι που υπήρχε πριν. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο ή κάτι τρέχει. Το CFOSSPEED σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω την άλλη εβδομάδα για να σιγουρευτώ πρώτα ότι κάτι είχε να κάνει και το τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Update: Ξέχασα τις διακοπες της ΔΕΗ!!! Αν και έχω ups στο Pirelli δε γνωρίζω αν καποια στιγμή έπεσε το ups. Οπότε δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστο αυτό που ανέφερα. Θα παρατείνω το τεστ για μια εβδομάδα ακόμα.
> 
> Νίκος


Δεν νομίζω το cfospeed να βοηθάει σε τίποτα.Σε μένα τα λάθη ανέβαιναν και ανεβαίνουν με πολύ γρήγορους ρυθμούς με τη διαφορά ότι εδώ και 2-3 μέρες που έγινε η αναβάθμιση στο Dslam Ν.Φαλήρου που ανήκω ,δεν αναγκάζομαι να κάνω κάθε μέρα restart το ρούτερ,για την ακρίβεια δεν κάνω καθόλου είτε έχω 24/7 ανοιχτό το Sagem είτε όχι.
(αναφέρω το sagem γιατί αυτό με την κίνησή του ανέβαζε και ανεβάζει τα λάθη πάρα πολύ γρήγορα με αποτέλεσμα στο ρούτερ να σβήνει το on line λαμπάκι και να θέλει restart .)

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ έχω μιλήσει εκτενέστατα με τους τεχνικούς και έχουν παραδεχτεί πως τη στιγμή που μιλάμε γίνεται έλεγχος από την εταιρεία που έχουν αγοράσει τα Dslam αλλά και τα pirelli (εδώ υπάρχει σύγχυση γιατί η εύκολη λύση είναι να τα ρίχνουν στο pirelli αλλά το πρόβλημα υφίσταται με οποιοδήποτε router).

----------


## amora

Η ΟΝ έστειλε απάντηση στην ΕΕΤΤ  σχετικά με καταγγελία. Στην επιστολή αναφέρει ότι ενημέρωσε τον συνδρομητή σχετικά με το πρόβλημα (buffers) που αντιμετωπίζει στη γραμμή του και ότι το τεχνικό τμήμα της εταιρείας εξακολουθεί να εργάζεται στο πρόβλημά του έως ότου αυτό λυθεί οριστικά. Επίσης λυπάται πολύ για την καταγγελία του και ελπίζει να κατανοεί τη θέση τους.

Τα σχόλιά μου:

1. Δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο ποτέ να απευθυνθούν γραπτώς προσωπικά, παρά μόνο απάντησαν στην ΕΕΤΤ και αυτό με καθυστέρηση μηνών από την προθεσμία που η ΕΕΤΤ τους είχε θέσει.

2. Δεν απάντησαν ποτέ στο Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή ο οποίος τους είχε θέσει συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία με την απειλή κυρώσεων. Πρόβλημά τους θα πείτε, αλλά όταν δείχνουν τέτοια περιφρόνηση σε θεσμούς σαν αυτόν, τι να περιμένουμε εμείς οι απλοί πολίτες-πελάτες-καταναλωτές.

3. Ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει εάν λυπάται για την καταγγελία. Θα προτιμούσα να λυπάται για τα προβλήματα που έχουν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει. Τότε θα υπήρχε κατανόηση για τη θέση τους, ειλικρινά. Αλλά η φράση αυτή με βάζει σε υποψίες ότι κάτι κρύβεται από πίσω σχετικά με μελλοντικές κινήσεις τους. 

4. Καμία αναφορά σε αίτημα για αποζημίωση της συνδρομής στην ΝΟΒΑ, η οποία πληρώθηκε χωρίς να λαμβάνονται υπηρεσίες για κάποια χρονικά διαστήματα λόγω υπαιτιότητας της ΟΝ.

5. Η επιστολή τους όπως γράφτηκε σκοπό έχει μόνο να αποτελέσει μέρος της υπερασπιστικής τους γραμμής όταν εκδικαστούν οι υποθέσεις των καταγγελιών στην ΕΕΤΤ

6. Εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν προβλήματα -πέραν του γνωστού και μόνιμου- και σε άλλες υπηρεσίες με τυχαίο και απρόβλεπτο τρόπο.

7. Το μόνο θετικό που βλέπω είναι η παραδοχή του προβλήματος από πλευράς τους, οπότε συμβουλεύω όσους αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα να κάνουν μια απλή καταγγελία για να έχουν την απάντηση επισήμως και αυτοί.

Μακάρι να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα και θα είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος διαφημιστής τους, έως τότε όμως θα είμαι αρνητικά διακείμενος απέναντί τους. Πρέπει να το παλέψουμε όλοι μας αν θέλουμε να έχουμε πραγματική απελευθέρωση της αγοράς και όχι στρεβλώσεις.

........Auto merged post: amora added 31 Minutes and 33 Seconds later........

Δεν ξέρω αν έχω το κουράγιο να τους κυνηγήσω περισσότερο. Μάλλον με βλέπω να την κάνω με ελαφρά...

----------


## con

> Εγώ έχω μιλήσει εκτενέστατα με τους τεχνικούς και έχουν παραδεχτεί πως τη στιγμή που μιλάμε γίνεται έλεγχος από την εταιρεία που έχουν αγοράσει τα Dslam αλλά και τα pirelli (εδώ υπάρχει σύγχυση γιατί η εύκολη λύση είναι να τα ρίχνουν στο pirelli αλλά το πρόβλημα υφίσταται με οποιοδήποτε router).


Πώς θεωρείς αγαπητέ chris οτι ισχύσει αυτό που σου είπαν? Το τι έχω ακούσει οτι κάνουν -αλλά ποτέ δεν κάνουν- από τους τεχνικούς εδώ και 8 μήνες είναι το κάτι άλλο. Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό τους ασχολείται κατά 99% να φέρει νέους πελάτες και το υπόλοιπο αν περισσέψει χρόνος και είναι εύκολο το πρόβλημα με την επίλυσή του.

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχω το κουράγιο να τους κυνηγήσω περισσότερο. Μάλλον με βλέπω να την κάνω με ελαφρά...


Και πολύ άντεξες με δαύτους!
Αν είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα με
σένα θα την είχα κάνει από καιρό.
Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα διορθωθεί η ΟΝ.
Θά 'θελα ,ειλικρινά να διαψευσθώ.

----------


## BlueChris

> Πώς θεωρείς αγαπητέ chris οτι ισχύσει αυτό που σου είπαν? Το τι έχω ακούσει οτι κάνουν -αλλά ποτέ δεν κάνουν- από τους τεχνικούς εδώ και 8 μήνες είναι το κάτι άλλο. Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό τους ασχολείται κατά 99% να φέρει νέους πελάτες και το υπόλοιπο αν περισσέψει χρόνος και είναι εύκολο το πρόβλημα με την επίλυσή του.


Α καλά .. φυσικά δεν έχεις άδικο.. απλά μερικές φορές και όταν έχεις μιλήσει 1000 φορές μαζί τους νιώθεις πως σου λένε αλήθεια... τι να πω...

Απλά πληρώνω τη NOVA και εγώ τώρα που μιλάμε... η γραμμή μου έχει διαλύσει τελείως.. είμαι κάτω από 4mbit με 6sn και περιμένω και καλά 10 ημέρες τώρα τον ΟΤΕ να διωρθώσει τη βλάβη μιας και όντως φταίει ο χαλκός και όχι η ΟΝ... 
Θα πάρω αύριο να μιλήσω με NOVA να γίνει διακοπή τουλάχιστον από εκεί και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω άλλο... θέλω να την κάνω αλλά μένω μπας και φτιάξει μόνο και μόνο για τη Nova και το Onrec.

----------


## markniko

> ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ εδώ και μερικές ημέρες... πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα μέχρι σημείου να μην ανοίγουν οι σελίδες, αλλά όχι αποσύνδεση και η tv να παίζει κανονικά...
> πολύ εκνευρηστικό...
> 
> επίσης να προσθέσω ότι στο 13801 που πήρα μου ζήτησαν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι θα με τηλεfωνήσουν... ακόμα περιμένω... ευτυχώς το φαινόμενο δεν διαρκεί πολύ ώρα, με reboot δεν είδα κανένα αποτέλεσμα πάντως, πρέπει να περιμένω και μετά απο λίγο επανέρχεται


μαγκες φταιει το μοντεμ γιατι ζεστενετε για δωστε του λιγο αερακι. 
μετα θα ειστε μια χαρα!!! :Evil:

----------


## Avesael

Και σ'αυτούς που δεν έχει το πρόβλημα, τι γίνεται; Έχουν υγρόψυκτο σύστημα;  :Whistle: 
Τους λόγους τους ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post μου σε αυτό το νήμα.
Απο εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας ας πιστεύει ότι θέλει...

----------


## ilpara

Ξαναγράφω μετά από καιρό διότι παρατήρησα για πρώτη φορά τα εξής 2 σημεία:
1) Τελευταίο restart router έκανα την Πέμπτη (!) ενώ από τον Αύγουστο έως σήμερα έκανα restart router τουλκάχιστον 1 φορά την ημέρα.
2) Παρατήρησα ότι στο speedtest η ταχύτητα που μετράει είναι ίδια είτε έχω ανοιχτή το videobox είτε το έχω κλειστό, δηλαδή με απλά λόγια από τα περίπου 7Mbps τα 5 έχουν δεσμευτεί για videobox (είτε δουλεύει είτε όχι) και τα 2 είναι διαθέσιμα για internet.
Τα λάθη στο router παραμένουν όπως παλιά.
Πάντως φαίνεται ότι το (1) και το (2) σχετίζονται, παρακαλώ ελέγξτε το.
Βεβαίως επειδή γνωρίζω ότι στην ON πολλά είναι θέμα τύχης και ότι από αύριο μπορεί να είμαι χειρότερα από παλιά, θα ξαναγράψω στο τέλος της εβδομάδας για να επιβεβαιώσω ή να διαψεύσω την παρατηρούμενη βελτίωση.

ΥΓ: Παρακαλώ, ας μη λέμε ο καθένας κάτι χωρίς να το έχουμε ελέγξει (βλέπε ασύρματα, ψύξη router, καλώδια ηλεκτρικού, κλπ) διότι αντί να βοηθάμε αποπροσανατολίζουμε τον κόσμο που ταλαιπωρείται και κάνουμε το νήμα δύσκολο να διαβαστεί. Αντιθέτως χρήστες όπως ο UltraCG7, ο Maximus1, και πολλοί άλλοι κάνουν χρήσιμα σχόλια που βοηθάνε.

----------


## Avesael

Δυστυχώς το φαινόμενο έκανε την επανεμφάνιση του σε μένα (2η φορά μέσα σε 1 χρόνο και συγκεκριμένα από το Δεκέμβριο του 2007 και μετά).
Το περίεργο είναι ότι τα crc λάθη που είχα ήταν μερικές χιλιάδες (300 - 400.000) και τίποτα άλλο.
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη συμπεριφορά.
Πάντως* είναι ένα νέο δεδομένο* πιστεύω αυτό το "πάγωμα" και με λίγα λάθη και με attenuation 22db...
Φαίνεται ότι η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει και γενικεύεται πλέον...
Ίσως επέλεξα την κατάλληλη περίοδο να "παίξω" με άλλο πάροχο...

Υ.Γ. Αυτό συνέβει με το Pirelli πάνω, μιας και τα Linksys - Speedtouch παίζουν με τη Forthnet σύνδεση μου...

----------


## atheos71

Eκείνο που δε μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι γιατί θα πρέπει *εμείς οι καταναλωτές να γνωρίζουμε αυτά που θά 'πρεπε να ξέρουν αυτοί που τα πουλάνε;*

----------


## sdikr

> Eκείνο που δε μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι γιατί θα πρέπει *εμείς οι καταναλωτές να γνωρίζουμε αυτά που θά 'πρεπε να ξέρουν αυτοί που τα πουλάνε;*


Και όμως θα πρέπει,  αλήθεια γιατί κάποιος άσχετος πχ με αυτοκίνητα  πριν αγοράσει το ψάχνει δεξιά αριστερά  κλπ,  ή κάτι ποιο κοντινό  για την καινούργια του τηλεόραση;

----------


## intech

> Eκείνο που δε μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι γιατί θα πρέπει *εμείς οι καταναλωτές να γνωρίζουμε αυτά που θά 'πρεπε να ξέρουν αυτοί που τα πουλάνε;*


Γιατί ζούμε σε μιά εποχή που τα πράγματα δουλεύουν ετσι.
Αλλωστε το πίστευε και μη ερεύνα εχει πεθάνει (ελπίζω....) αιώνες τώρα. :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Eννοείται,ότι αυτά που λέτε με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνο ,γιατί ούτως ή άλλως αυτά πιστεύω.
Συγνώμη για το διαλογισμό-παγίδα που σαφώς χωρίς πρόθεση ,έγινε.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 0 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........




> Γιατί ζούμε σε μιά εποχή που τα πράγματα δουλεύουν ετσι.
> Αλλωστε το πίστευε και μη ερεύνα εχει πεθάνει (ελπίζω....) αιώνες τώρα.


Αυτό έχει πεθάνει χιλιάδες χρόνια.

----------


## ilpara

Off Topic


		το σωστό είναι πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα
δηλαδή είτε πιστεύεις είτε όχι να ερευνάς
και όχι να πίστευε, και μη ερεύνα,
δηλαδή να πιστεύειες και να μην ερευνάς
επεναλαμβάνω: 
*πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα!*



Με συγχωρείτε για το πρώτο μου offtopic, ας παραμείνουμε εντός θέματος:
Ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει restart router από Πέμπτη 13/3, συμβάινει σε κανέναν άλλο?
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό, ποτέ άλλοτε δεν είχε περάσει ημέρα χωρίς ούτε ένα restart router, λέτε να βρήκαν λύση?

----------


## intech

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το σωστό είναι πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα
> δηλαδή είτε πιστεύεις είτε όχι να ερευνάς
> και όχι να πίστευε, και μη ερεύνα,
> δηλαδή να πιστεύειες και να μην ερευνάς
> επεναλαμβάνω: 
> *πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα!*
> ...


Είσαι απόλυτα σωστός.. :Respekt: 
Το ΛΑΘΟΣ μου προέρχεται απο την παράφραση του γνωμικού.
Ομως σήμερα στα πανεπιστήμια (Διεθνώς), υπάρχει δυστυχώς αυτο το Δίλημμα. :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το σωστό είναι πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα
> δηλαδή είτε πιστεύεις είτε όχι να ερευνάς
> και όχι να πίστευε, και μη ερεύνα,
> δηλαδή να πιστεύειες και να μην ερευνάς
> επεναλαμβάνω: 
> *πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα!*
> ...


Μακάρι φίλε μου. Εγώ δε μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ το πρόβλημα...

----------


## intech

> Μακάρι φίλε μου. Εγώ δε μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ το πρόβλημα...


Οπως και εγώ.

----------


## Avesael

Ακολουθούν τη λογική του "κυκλικού" τρόπου...
Δηλαδή εννοώ, μεταφέρουν το πρόβλημα και σε αυτούς που δεν το είχαν ως τώρα (για να μάθουν!) και αφού ξεκουραστούν οι προηγούμενοι τους το ξαναεπιστρέφουν...  :ROFL: 

Υ.Γ. Λέμε και καμιά μαμακία να περάσει η ώρα γιατί με δαύτους δεν αξίζει να χαλιέσαι τελικά.

----------


## amora

> [
> Ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει restart router από Πέμπτη 13/3, συμβάινει σε κανέναν άλλο?
> Είναι πολύ σημαντικό, ποτέ άλλοτε δεν είχε περάσει ημέρα χωρίς ούτε ένα restart router, λέτε να βρήκαν λύση?


Μου είχε συμβεί κι εμένα για 3 ημέρες, αλλά κάποια στιγμή επανήλθε δριμύτερο... Το firmware είναι το ίδιο;

----------


## Avesalom

Όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν προβλήματα, άλλες λιγότερα και άλλες περισσότερα.
Ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο "πρόβλημα" (που προσωπικά δεν τον θεωρώ πρόβλημα) δε φταίει η On Telecoms.
Φταίει το κακό δίκτυο χαλκού που έχουμε στη χώρα μας και οι τραγικές καλωδιώσεις στα παμπάλαια και απαρχαιωμένα κτήρια και σημεία που βρίσκονται οι εκάστοτε κατανεμητές και ΚΑΦΑΟ...

----------


## con

> Όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν προβλήματα, άλλες λιγότερα και άλλες περισσότερα.
> Ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο "πρόβλημα" (που προσωπικά δεν τον θεωρώ πρόβλημα) δε φταίει η On Telecoms.
> Φταίει το κακό δίκτυο χαλκού που έχουμε στη χώρα μας και οι τραγικές καλωδιώσεις στα παμπάλαια και απαρχαιωμένα κτήρια και σημεία που βρίσκονται οι εκάστοτε κατανεμητές και ΚΑΦΑΟ...


Καλά... Διάβασε λίγο να καταλάβεις το πρόβλημα και αναρωτήσου γιατί οι "τραγικές καλωδιώσεις" δεν επηρεάζουν κατά ανάλογο τρόπο τις άλλες εταιρείες.

----------


## amora

> Καλά... Διάβασε λίγο να καταλάβεις το πρόβλημα και αναρωτήσου γιατί οι "τραγικές καλωδιώσεις" δεν επηρεάζουν κατά ανάλογο τρόπο τις άλλες εταιρείες.


+1  :One thumb up: 

Το παρακάτω νήμα είναι αποκαλυπτικό.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=184845

----------


## Avesael

Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας...

----------


## Rebel Scum

Απόψε με την ενεργοποίηση του conn-x 24 θα έχω και εγώ την απάντηση αν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα είναι μόνο της ΟΝ..

Να σημειώσω πως είμαι από αυτούς που είχαν το πρόβλημα σε τραγικό βαθμό (5-10 restart την ημέρα)

----------


## atheos71

Σαν πολύ δε διυλίσαμε τον κώνωπα με την ΟΝ;
Αν αρέσει καθόμαστε ,αλλιώς σε άλλον και τελείωσε.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 7 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........




> Απόψε με την ενεργοποίηση του conn-x 24 θα έχω και εγώ την απάντηση αν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα είναι μόνο της ΟΝ..
> 
> Να σημειώσω πως είμαι από αυτούς που είχαν το πρόβλημα σε τραγικό βαθμό (5-10 restart την ημέρα)


Toλμώ να προβλέψω ότι δε θα τό 'χεις το πρόβλημα αυτό.
Ίδωμεν ,όμως.

----------


## Avesael

Αναμένουμε με αγωνία Rebel!

Αν και με Forthnet δε βλέπω να εχω τέτοιου είδους ΟΝικά προβλήματα...

----------


## atheos71

Θα σας κι εγώ (ο καιρός περνάει) από Νetone.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Με το conn-x το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται..τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν....με συγχρονισμό στα 12Mbps (θα μιλήσω κάποια στιγμή με ΟΤΕnet για να την ανεβάσουν όσο παίρνει, αλλά για τώρα το αφήνω να δω πως θα πάει) και SNR 14 (με ΟΝ όταν είχα 12Mbps είχα SNR 6-8)... η ταχύτητα είναι αισθητά βελτιωμένη στον ίδιο συγχρονισμό με την ΟΝ...

Γενικά είδα αυτά που ανέμενα...

EDIT : Από όσο γνωρίζω το ζεύγος καλωδίων είναι το ίδιο, η φορητότητα έγινε από τον δρομολογητή

----------


## ilpara

*ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ (?)*
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη σας ανακοινώνω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα του νήματος φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε (διαβάστε το πρώτο μήνυμα στην πρώτη σελίδα όσοι δεν το γνωρίζετε).
Το λέω διότι για πρώτη φορά μετά από 8 μήνες που αναγκαζόμουνα να κάνω καθημερινά restart router, από Πέμπτη 13/3/2008 έως σήμερα (σχεδόν 1 εβδομάδα) όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά και δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου restart router για οποιοδήποτε λόγο!!!
Επισημαίνω ότι δεν με κάλεσε κανένας τεχνικός της ΟΝ, δεν άλλαξαν το firmware στο router (1.21S-O έχω), δεν πείραξαν το προφίλ ή την ταχυτητά μου, δεν έπαψαν τα λάθη,... δηλαδή ότι έγινε έλαβε χώρα στον δικό τους εξοπλισμό και όχι στον εξοπλισμό του τελικού χρήστη, δηλαδή δεν είναι πρόβλημα pirelli.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δοκίμασαν τη λύση στη περίπτωση μου πρώτα, δεδομένου ότι έχω δηλώσει επανειλλημένως το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ από τον Αύγουσστο 2008 που άνοιξα το νήμα, ας ελπίσουμε ότι τώρα που δούλεψε θα εφαρμόσουν τη λύση σιγά σιγά και στους υπόλοιπους. Ποια λύση? Όπως είπα δεν έχω ιδέα, από την πλευρά του χρήστη όλα μα όλα είναι ίδια, κάτι στο DSLAM θα έφτιαξαν.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Είμαι ακόμα επιφυλακτικός διότι με ΟΝ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... από αύριο μπορεί να το πρόβλημα να επιστρέψει --ελπίζω πως όχι.

Έχει δει άλλος βελτίωση? Αν ναι (για πάνω από 3 ημέρες) να γράψει!

----------


## vagsai

> *ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ (?)*
> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη σας ανακοινώνω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα του νήματος φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε (διαβάστε το πρώτο μήνυμα στην πρώτη σελίδα όσοι δεν το γνωρίζετε).
> Το λέω διότι για πρώτη φορά μετά από 8 μήνες που αναγκαζόμουνα να κάνω καθημερινά restart router, από Πέμπτη 13/3/2008 έως σήμερα (σχεδόν 1 εβδομάδα) όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά και δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου restart router για οποιοδήποτε λόγο!!!
> Επισημαίνω ότι δεν με κάλεσε κανένας τεχνικός της ΟΝ, δεν άλλαξαν το firmware στο router (1.21S-O έχω), δεν πείραξαν το προφίλ ή την ταχυτητά μου, δεν έπαψαν τα λάθη,... δηλαδή ότι έγινε έλαβε χώρα στον δικό τους εξοπλισμό και όχι στον εξοπλισμό του τελικού χρήστη, δηλαδή δεν είναι πρόβλημα pirelli.
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δοκίμασαν τη λύση στη περίπτωση μου πρώτα, δεδομένου ότι έχω δηλώσει επανειλλημένως το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ από τον Αύγουσστο 2008 που άνοιξα το νήμα, ας ελπίσουμε ότι τώρα που δούλεψε θα εφαρμόσουν τη λύση σιγά σιγά και στους υπόλοιπους. Ποια λύση? Όπως είπα δεν έχω ιδέα, από την πλευρά του χρήστη όλα μα όλα είναι ίδια, κάτι στο DSLAM θα έφτιαξαν.
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Είμαι ακόμα επιφυλακτικός διότι με ΟΝ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... από αύριο μπορεί να το πρόβλημα να επιστρέψει --ελπίζω πως όχι.
> 
> Έχει δει άλλος βελτίωση? Αν ναι (για πάνω από 3 ημέρες) να γράψει!


Και εμένα φαίνεται να σταμάτησε αν και δεν είχα σε μεγάλο βαθμό το πρόβλημα(3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα)....... Θα δούμε

----------


## papakion

Το επιβεβαιωνω και γω. Παρατηρησα μαλιστα τα εξης:
1. Πιο ευκολα τωρα συνδεομαι παντα σε fast path
2. Τα λαθη συνεχιζουν στο interleaved να γραφονται κανονικα (far end)
3. Παιρνει πιο γρηγορα IP το Pirelli μετά από restart/reboot.

Ειμαι και γω με firmware 1.21

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ πάλι δεν βλέπω καμία μα καμία διαφορά...Ειδικά σήμερα κάθε πέντε λεπτά(κ πολύ λέω) έχω αποσυγχρονισμούς...Από τις 11 το πρωί για να είμαι ακριβής,μέχρι κ τώρα.

----------


## atheos71

Πόσες μέρες έχεις καταφέρει να μείνεις χωρίς αποσύνδεση;

----------


## amora

Τα ίδια κι εγώ, καμία βελτίωση. Το μόνο που παρατηρώ κι εγώ είναι ότι μετά άπό reset γίνεται online πιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με πριν.

Θα κρατούσα ακόμη μικρό καλάθι, γιατί παροδικές βελτιώσεις έχουμε ξαναδεί στο παρελθόν.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Πόσες μέρες έχεις καταφέρει να μείνεις χωρίς αποσύνδεση;


Μα με τις διακοπές ρεύματος πώς να μείνει χωρίς αποσύνδεση το ρούτερ ρε παιδιά;;;;;

----------


## amora

> Μα με τις διακοπές ρεύματος πώς να μείνει χωρίς αποσύνδεση το ρούτερ ρε παιδιά;;;;;


UPS...

----------


## atheos71

Aν έχεις UPS γίνεται.Αλλά δεν εννόησα,σαφώς,τη διακοπή εξαιτίας ρευματοδότησης , τις επανεκκινήσεις λόγω αποσυγχρονισμού σε τί συχνότητα τις κάνεις;(Δεν είσαι χωρίς ρεύμα άνω του διώρου ,σίγουρα).

----------


## amora

Μόλις έκανα reset... H κατάσταση είναι από τις χειρότερες που έχω δει ποτέ σήμερα! Πολλά λάθη ακόμη και στο Near End...

----------


## Avesael

Τζίφος η ιστορία λοιπόν...
Εδώ άρχισαν τα κολλήματα σε εμένα που δεν είχα...
ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ... ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## atheos71

Πόσες μέρες μείνανε;Υποθέτω ότι και οι δύο προς το τέλος της σύμβασης είστε.

----------


## amora

Είμαι μόλις 5 μήνες στην ΟΝ, αλλά πίστεψέ με είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί. Ειδικά μετά το γράμμα που έστειλε η ΟΝ στην ΕΕΤΤ όπου παραδέχεται το πρόβλημά της  :Wink:

----------


## XASOMERH

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
στο πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζετε στην πρώτη σελίδα έχω να παραθέσω και το δικό μου ακριβώς ( η σχεδόν ) ίδιο .
λοιπόν είμαι ον από τον Νοέμβριο το 07
με κλείδωσαν στα 15900 και 1024
παραξενεύτηκα αλλά δεν είπα τίποτε  :Smile:  μάλιστα δούλευε παρά πολύ καλά κατέβαζα αρχεία με ταχύτητα 14400 και μόνο το βραδάκι έπεφτε ( ΥΠΟΦΕΡΤΑ )  στα 10000 .το έλεγα και καμάρωνα.
κάποια στιγμή το videobox κολλούσε αλλά όταν λέω κολλούσε απλά πατούσες να κλείσει και αυτό τίποτε. έβγαζα το καλώδιο και όλα καλά. 
οπότε από τηλέφωνο όλα οκ από ιντερνέτ πάρα πολύ καλά και το μόνο που είχα ήταν τα κολλήματα του videobox.
άδω αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα μου, παίρνω τηλέφωνο την ον και τους ζητώ αλλαγή του  videobox και μου απαντούν όλα οκ θα σας ενημερώσουμε τι ώρα θα περάσει να σας αφήσει το καινούργιο και να πάρει το παλαιό.
την επομένη ημέρα με παίρνουν στην δουλεία από την ον και όλο χαρά περιμένω να ακούσω την ώρα παράδοσης και περιέργως ακούω ότι κύριε μου σας τηλεφωνούμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το πρόβλημα που είχατε με την ιπ τβ είναι μια χαρά σας κατεβάσαμε λίγο την ταχύτητα και τώρα θα συγχρονίσετε και τα λοιπά... τους εξηγώ πως δεν ζήτησα να μου ενοχλήσουν την ταχύτητα αλλά να μου αλλάξουν το videobox  και τα λοιπά. μου λένε οκ και τελικά μετά από μια εβδομάδα μου στέλνουν το καινούργιο.
η ταχύτητα όμως του ΝΕΤ έπεσε ( αναμενόμενο ) αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άρχισε από εκείνη την μέρα να κάνει το πρόβλημα που αναφέρετε κάθε βράδυ ενώ το Ρούτερ δείχνει ότι δουλεύει κανονικά τα λαμπάκια του δουλεύουν όλα σωστά το ιντερνέτ έχει πέσει μέχρι και μηδέν.
επανέρχεται μόνο με ρεμπούτ αλλά αυτό δεν είναι λύση .αν δεν μου πείραζαν την ταχύτητα δεν θα είχα τέτοια προβλήματα . τώρα σκέπτομαι και ίσως την επομένη εβδομάδα να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ με 24 ( η γραμμή τραβά αρκετά  ) και να σταματήσω να περιμένω ποτέ θα ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το πρόβλημα . 
αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι οι τεχνικοί πρέπει να είναι πιο άχρηστοι και από τους άχρηστους .
η γιαγιά μου σκάμπαζε πιο πολλά.
φιλέ μου εσύ που παρέθεσες το νήμα και όλα διορθώθηκαν μπορείς να μάθεις τι έκαναν στην γραμμή σου και τα έφτιαξαν για να σωθούμε και εμείς οι ομοιοπαθείς?

----------


## con

Δεν έχει αλλάξει απολύτως τίποτε στο πρόβλημα. Με κάνατε και έβγαλα το χρονοδιακόπτη και κόλλησα...

----------


## Avesael

Το έκανε και σε μένα για άλλη μια φορά...
Πλέον "χτυπά" και συνδρομητές που δεν το είχαν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα...
Το "ωραίο" είναι ότι σε εμένα το κάνει με ελάχιστες χιλιάδες λάθη και όχι εκατομμύρια ή δισεκατομμύρια που το κάνει σε άλλους.
Το speedtouch μου δεν το χαραμίζω για την ΟΝ... Μια χαρά δουλεύει στη Forthnet...
Η μόνη λύση αγαπητοί φίλοι είναι μία:

ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΡΑ!

Υ.Γ. Τη Δευτέρα που θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με τις απεργίες και θα έχω χρόνο, κάνω αίτηση διακοπής της σύνδεσης με τους ανύπαρκτους.
Άλλωστε είμαι σε καθεστώς αορίστου και η περίοδος χάριτος τελείωσε...
Αντίο ανύπαρκτοι και μακάρι να πουληθείτε ή να κλείσετε μπας και γλυτώσει από εσάς πολύς κόσμος...

----------


## amora

> Αντίο ανύπαρκτοι και μακάρι να πουληθείτε ή να κλείσετε μπας και γλυτώσει από εσάς πολύς κόσμος...


Πρόβλεψή μου είναι ότι αν δε γίνει γρήγορα το πρώτο, θα κινδυνέψουν σοβαρά από το δεύτερο.

----------


## atheos71

Kαλή λευτεριά απ' την ...(ούτε να τη λέω δε θέλω πια).
Αντρέα νόμιζα ότι ήσουν κοντά στο 12μηνο ,αλλά βλέπω ότι είμαστε στα μισά για τη λήξη.
Κάποιος απελευθερώνεται ...(ultra :Rowwing: )

----------


## cnp5

Δε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα αν η On Telecoms αγόραζε το 20% του ΟΤΕ... νομίζω όμως ότι έχεις μπερδευτεί λιγάκι XASOMERH, η *Deutsche Telekom* αγόρασε το 20% του ΟΤΕ από τη MIG...

----------


## atheos71

Mπερδεύτηκε λιγάκι απ' το *Telekom*.

----------


## amora

> Δε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα αν η On Telecoms αγόραζε το 20% του ΟΤΕ... νομίζω όμως ότι έχεις μπερδευτεί λιγάκι XASOMERH, η *Deutsche Telekom* αγόρασε το 20% του ΟΤΕ από τη MIG...


Θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως... Θα ήταν σα να αγόραζε το περίπτερο (καθ' όλα αξιοπρεπέστατο) μπροστά από το Βασιλόπουλο της γειτονιάς μου, το εν λόγω σούπερ μάρκετ...

----------


## Avesael

Ούτε μία τρίχα από Edit: [ ήρεμα ] της D.T. δεν είναι η OFF Teleclops...

----------


## Συνεταιράκος

Παιδιά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα όπως τα λέει ο cnp5, εκτός ανκρύβεται πίσω από την OFF η Deutsche Telekom. Κάτι που δεν το νομίζω γιατί αυτοί οι ανάξιοι έχουν σχέσεις με τις Κάτω Χώρες.

----------


## amora

> Παιδιά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα όπως τα λέει ο cnp5, εκτός ανκρύβεται πίσω από την OFF η Deutsche Telekom. Κάτι που δεν το νομίζω γιατί αυτοί οι ανάξιοι έχουν σχέσεις με τις Κάτω Χώρες.


Μην το συζητάτε καν.. Είναι ιεροσυλία...

........Auto merged post: amora added 1 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........

Εγώ σταματάω εδώ το  :Offtopic:

----------


## atheos71

> Teleclops...




Off Topic


		Tί εννοείς με τον όρο;

----------


## Avesael

Δες εδώ και θα καταλάβεις...

Δε ξέρω τι έγινε τελικά, αλλά και μόνο αυτό το ότι ούτε το brand name δε μπόρεσαν να διασφαλίσουν ότι δεν το έχει άλλος, δείχνει την προχειρότητα και τον ερασιτεχνισμό της εν λόγω "εταιρείας" (Ο ΘΕΟΣ να την κάνει, ακόμα και σε εισαγωγικά)

----------


## XASOMERH

παιδιά να ρωτήσω και κατι αλλο.
στην περίπτωση που θέλω να την κανω απο την off πρεπει να κλεισω χρονο ? τα μηχανήματα τα δινο πισω αλλα τα χρήματα τα παιρνω πισω ?
ξαναεχει φορητοτητα εαν παο οτε , νετονε , φορτηνετ η καπου αλλου?
με λιγα λογια πως εχει η διαδικασια.

----------


## atheos71

Oυδέν άλλον σχόλιον!Τελείωσε αυτό το θέμα για μένα(και περιμένω ,εκτός απροόπτου, να τελειώσει και ο χρόνος παραμονής σ'αυτούς).Σχεδόν θα δεχτώ το χαρακτηρισμό του "χειρότερου παρόχου" ,έτσι όπως και μετά από προσωπική δοκιμή διμήνου εναλλακτικού ρούτερ,ότι και το router που δίνει δεν είναι κι ότι καλύτερο.Οι χρήστες που θα παραμείνουν στο συγκεκριμένο topic ,δε δοκιμάζουν και κάνα άλλο ρούτερ μήπως και το πρόβλημα του τίτλου του θέματος ,εκκλείψει ή μειωθεί τουλάχιστο;

----------


## Συνεταιράκος

Αγαπητέ XASOMERH σε συμφέρει να κλείσεις χρόνο-αν αντέξει το στομάχι σου μέχρι τότε-. Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να τους στείλεις fax ότι θες να καταγγείλεις το συμβόλαιο με την ΟΝ ώστε να διακοποεί η σύνδεσή σου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις και τα υπόλοιπα πάγια μέχρι τη λήξη του χρόνου συν το τέλος απενργοποίησης. Άρα μην περιμένεις να πάρεις πίσω χρήματα.

Για περισσότερες λεπτομέριες διάβασε τα πολύ μικρά γραμματάκια στο συμβόλαιό σου!

----------


## ilpara

> *ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ (?)*
> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη σας ανακοινώνω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα του νήματος φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε (διαβάστε το πρώτο μήνυμα στην πρώτη σελίδα όσοι δεν το γνωρίζετε).
> Το λέω διότι για πρώτη φορά μετά από 8 μήνες που αναγκαζόμουνα να κάνω καθημερινά restart router, από Πέμπτη 13/3/2008 έως σήμερα (σχεδόν 1 εβδομάδα) όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά και δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου restart router για οποιοδήποτε λόγο!!!
> Επισημαίνω ότι δεν με κάλεσε κανένας τεχνικός της ΟΝ, δεν άλλαξαν το firmware στο router (1.21S-O έχω), δεν πείραξαν το προφίλ ή την ταχυτητά μου, δεν έπαψαν τα λάθη,... δηλαδή ότι έγινε έλαβε χώρα στον δικό τους εξοπλισμό και όχι στον εξοπλισμό του τελικού χρήστη, δηλαδή δεν είναι πρόβλημα pirelli.
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δοκίμασαν τη λύση στη περίπτωση μου πρώτα, δεδομένου ότι έχω δηλώσει επανειλλημένως το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ από τον Αύγουσστο 2008 που άνοιξα το νήμα, ας ελπίσουμε ότι τώρα που δούλεψε θα εφαρμόσουν τη λύση σιγά σιγά και στους υπόλοιπους. Ποια λύση? Όπως είπα δεν έχω ιδέα, από την πλευρά του χρήστη όλα μα όλα είναι ίδια, κάτι στο DSLAM θα έφτιαξαν.
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Είμαι ακόμα επιφυλακτικός διότι με ΟΝ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... από αύριο μπορεί να το πρόβλημα να επιστρέψει --ελπίζω πως όχι.
> 
> Έχει δει άλλος βελτίωση? Αν ναι (για πάνω από 3 ημέρες) να γράψει!


Επαναλαμβάνω ότι ισχύει ακόμη ότι έγραψα. Τόσες ημέρες χωρίς το πρόβλημα μάλλον δεν είναι τύχη.
Θα έλεγα όσοι αντέχουν ας κάνουν 2-4 εβδομάδες υπομονή --το λέω χωρίς να έχω πληροφόρηση ή να ξέρω κάτι, εκτίμηση κάνω! Είναι πιθανόν να βρήκαν λύση, οπότε θα την εφαρμόσουν σε όλους φαντάζομαι. Πάντα βέβαια υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαψευστώ. Πάντως βρε παιδιά είναι οτι ποιο αισιόδοξο μας έχει συμβεί στο νήμα εδώ και πολλούς μήνες, ας είμαστε ψύχραιμοι, δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε έως σήμερα άλλος με το πρόβλημα και να λύθηκε.

ΥΓ: Ας κρατήσουμε το νήμα ΕΝΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ

----------


## Συνεταιράκος

:Clap: Καλη τύχη γείτονα!!!

----------


## SnakeMJK

Εγώ είχα συνηθίσει σε 3 reboot την ημέρα... Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ίσως θέλει και παραπάνω! Ελπίζω πράγματι να βρήκαν την λύση και αν αρχίσουν να την εφαρμόζουν σε όλα τα κέντρα τους...

----------


## Symos

Κι εγώ πάντως έχω μέρες να κάνω ενώ συνήθως θέλει τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την ημέρα.

Έχει ξανασυμβεί βέβαια κάνα δυο φορές στο παρελθόν να περάσει μέχρι και βδομάδα χωρίς reset, αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία. Αν λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα θα είμαι σχεδόν 100% ευχαριστημένος απ'τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ!

----------


## amora

Κανένα νέο από τους φίλους που είδαν βελτίωση; Εγώ πάντως έχω χειρότερη συμπεριφορά τον τελευταίο καιρό. Συνεχή κολλήματα ακόμη και μετά από μισή ώρα.

----------


## stathis argitis

Φίλε ilpara πες μας αν έχεις κάτι νεώτερο.

Εγώ είμαι αποκαρδιομένος. Πλέον τα κολήματα είναι πολλά την ημέρα ακόμα και σε ώρες θεωρητικα μη αιχμής, στις οποίες δεν παρουσίαζε πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.Φοβάμαι να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο, γιατί κάθε φορά που τους καλούσα για να βοηθήσουν μου έκαναν και από μία αλλαγή profile, που σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έλυνε το πρόβλημα αντίθετα μάλιστα μου μείωνονταν η ταχύτητα και η σταθερότητα της γραμμής και έπρεπε να τους παρακαλάω να με επαναφέρουν εκεί που ήμουν .(Ακόμα δεν έχουν καταφέρει να με βάλουν στο αρχικό ,αρχικό profile).


Μετά από τις παρεμβάσεις που έχουν κάνει έχω πλέον και αποσυνδέσεις που πριν από 2 μήνες δεν υπήρχαν και έιχα μόνο το πρόβλημα του μηδενισμού της ταχύτητας.
Πολλές φορές δεν μπορεί καν να συγχρονίσει και θέλει ξανά restart.Άλλες πάλι φορές αμέσως μετα από restart κολάει αμέσως και ξαναθέλει restart.

Προσπαθώ να κρατήσω την ψυχραιμία μου γιατί αν φτάσω ώς τα γραφεία τους θα την πληρώσουν αθώοι υπάλληλοι που βγάζουν το ψωμί τους δουλεύοντας για την απαράδεκτη εταιρεία.

Δεν έχουν τα @@ να πουν εφόσον δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε λύση μπορείτε να υπαναχωρήσετε στο συμβόλαιο που έχετε υπογράψει, ώστε να ψάξω να βάλω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## amora

> Δεν έχουν τα @@ να πουν εφόσον δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε λύση μπορείτε να υπαναχωρήσετε στο συμβόλαιο που έχετε υπογράψει, ώστε να ψάξω να βάλω κάτι άλλο.


Εάν θέλεις να φύγεις το κάνεις εφόσον έχεις πρόβλημα. Καμιά ΟΝ δε θα τολμήσει να σου ζητήσει να πληρώσεις τα υπόλοιπα. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω γράμμα της ΟΝ (μετά από καταγγελία μου στην ΕΕΤΤ) ότι αντιμετωπίζω αυτό ακριβώς το πρόβλημα και μου ζητούν συγγνώμη. Επιδίωξε να πάρεις κι εσύ μια τέτοια απάντηση, αν και γνώμη μου είναι ότι δε χρειάζεται.

----------


## giannhs1984

το μεγαλυτερο κακο φυσικα δεν ηταν ουτε η χαμηλη ταχυτητα ουτε η tv που δεν επαιζε..
ηταν οτι δεν εδινε και δεν θα δωσει dynamic ip..

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Αν και  :Offtopic:  νομίζω ότι στατική σε άλλους ISP την πληρώνεις μέχρι και 10 ευρώ παραπάνω...
Στο μόνο ίσως που δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει κανείς την ΟΝ είναι η στατική IP.

----------


## ilpara

Αναφέρω τα εξής:
1. Επί 10 ημέρες περίπου δεν είχα κάνει restart router. Τα λάθη ήταν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, όχι εκατομμύρια, παρά την συνεχή λειτουργία επί τόσες ημέρες.
2. Κάποια στιγμή μετά από τόσες ημέρες το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restart router.
3. Τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες έκανα 3-4 restart router λόγω επανεμφάνισης του προβλήματος. Τα λάθη ήταν εκατομμύρια.
4. Εν συνεχεία επί 2-3 ημέρες δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω restart router αλλά στο τέλος έγινε λόγω διακοπής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (πτώση ρελέ). Τα λάθη ήταν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, όχι εκατομμύρια.
5. Τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες έκανα 2-3 restart router λόγω επανεμφάνισης του προβλήματος. Τα λάθη ήταν πάλι εκατομμύρια.
6. Έκτοτε εδώ και 2+ ημέρες δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω restart router και τα λάθη στο far end τώρα είναι FEC 259.458 και CRC 5.348 ενώ Received Cells = 164.906.936 και Transmitted Cells = 1.530.063

Συμπέρασμα: *ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*
Χρειάζεται και άλλη βελτίωση - σταθερότητα

Το παρακολουθώ και θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους από Δευτέρα.
ΥΓ: Διαβάστε και τα παλαιότερα post μου, είναι βέβαιο πλέον ότι είναι θέμα DSLAM και όχι noise margin, ταχύτητας, χαλκού, παρεμβολών, pirelli, firmware, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, το λέω διότι τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν άλλαξε ή πείραξε η ΟΝ αλλά ναι κάτι φαίνεται να βελτιώθηκε.

----------


## hexadecimal0f

Δε θέλω να με ματιάξω αλλά και εμένα εδώ και 2 ημέρες βελτιωθήκανε αρκετά τα πράγματα. Χθές είχα προβλήματα μόνο με IPTV. Άντε να δούμε.

Καλά δε το πιστεύω. Πείτε με γκαντέμη αλλα με το που postαρα την απάντησή μου έκανε disconnect!!!!!!!!!!!
Έλεος

----------


## dimitris85

Δυστυχώς ενώ δούλεψαν μα βδομάδα όλα άψογα από χτές πάλι τα ίδια...Πάνω που χάρηκα ρε γαμώτο πάλι τα ίδια...Εχουν σκοπό να κάνουν πια τίποτα ή θα περιμένω άλλο ένα τετράμηνο να συμπληρώσω 12μηνο να φύγω???

----------


## mpanas

> Δυστυχώς ενώ δούλεψαν μα βδομάδα όλα άψογα από χτές πάλι τα ίδια...Πάνω που χάρηκα ρε γαμώτο πάλι τα ίδια...Εχουν σκοπό να κάνουν πια τίποτα ή θα περιμένω άλλο ένα τετράμηνο να συμπληρώσω 12μηνο να φύγω???


Εγω με το που συμπληρώνεται το 12μηνο φευγω με ελαφρα πηδηματακια

----------


## ilpara

Συνεχίζει να ισχύει ότι έγραψα, δηλ: 
*ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*



> Αναφέρω τα εξής:
> 1. Επί 10 ημέρες περίπου δεν είχα κάνει restart router. Τα λάθη ήταν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, όχι εκατομμύρια, παρά την συνεχή λειτουργία επί τόσες ημέρες.
> 2. Κάποια στιγμή μετά από τόσες ημέρες το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restart router.
> 3. Τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες έκανα 3-4 restart router λόγω επανεμφάνισης του προβλήματος. Τα λάθη ήταν εκατομμύρια.
> 4. Εν συνεχεία επί 2-3 ημέρες δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω restart router αλλά στο τέλος έγινε λόγω διακοπής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (πτώση ρελέ). Τα λάθη ήταν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, όχι εκατομμύρια.
> 5. Τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες έκανα 2-3 restart router λόγω επανεμφάνισης του προβλήματος. Τα λάθη ήταν πάλι εκατομμύρια.
> 6. Έκτοτε εδώ και 2+ ημέρες δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω restart router και τα λάθη στο far end τώρα είναι FEC 259.458 και CRC 5.348 ενώ Received Cells = 164.906.936 και Transmitted Cells = 1.530.063
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: *ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*
> ...


Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση

----------


## dimitris85

Επειδή εμένα τελικά μετά απο 5 μέρες βελτίωση τα ίδια και χειρότερα δε καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς οτι δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η συνδεση???Και επιτέλους γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα διορθωθεί ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα??Χτές το βράδυ καθε 15' ήθελε restart δεν αντέχεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση...

----------


## amora

> Επειδή εμένα τελικά μετά απο 5 μέρες βελτίωση τα ίδια και χειρότερα δε καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς οτι δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η συνδεση???Και επιτέλους γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα διορθωθεί ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα??Χτές το βράδυ καθε 15' ήθελε restart δεν αντέχεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση...


Έχοντας κυνηγήσει την ΟΝ όσο δεν πάει άλλο γι' αυτό το θέμα, έχω καταλήξει στο ότι όποιος έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα -που επαναλαμβάνω εμφανίζεται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ στην ΟΝ- και θέλει να απαλλαγεί απ' αυτό, το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να αλλάξει πάροχο. Αυτή είνα η "απλή" λύση, με όλες τις πιθανές συνέπειες που μπορεί να έχει η αναζήτηση της ευρυζωνικότητας εν έτει 2008 στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## Rebel Scum

Τώρα πλέον που είμαι έξω από το χορό του συγκεκρμένου προβλήματος μπορώ να δω πόσο πραγματικά ΓΕΛΟΙΟ είναι...απλά απαράδεκτο!

----------


## Avesael

Το ότι σε εμένα εμφανίζεται 2-3 φορές το μήνα (από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετά) και μάλιστα με κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες (και όχι εκατομμύρια ή δις όπως σε αλλους φίλους) λάθη μόνο, πως το εξηγήτε;
Υπ'οψιν ότι το σύνηθες μου είναι μερικές χιλιάδες λάθη σε 1 εβδομάδα Μ.Ο.

----------


## ilpara

> Επειδή εμένα τελικά μετά απο 5 μέρες βελτίωση τα ίδια και χειρότερα δε καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς οτι δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η συνδεση???...


εννοώ αυτό που γράφω, δηλαδή ενώ από Αύγουστο έως και Φεβρουάριο αναγκαζόμουνα να κάνω restart router 1-3 φορές ημερησίως, από Μάρτιο κάτι άλλαξε και άλλες φορές περνανε έως και πάνω από 5 ημέρες χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω restart router, άλλες φορές αναγκάζομαι να κάνω 1-3 restart router ημερησίως, συνεπώς λέω ότι στη μια περίπτωση κάθεται καλά η σύνδεση και στην άλλη όχι.



> ...Και επιτέλους γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα διορθωθεί ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα??...


Η απόγνωση του "επιτέλους" διακατέχει και εμάς και ελπίζω να απευθύνεται προς την ΟΝ, όχι προς τα μέλη του φόρουμ... πάντως ΟΧΙ ουδείς γνωρίζει, μόνο εκτιμήσεις κάνουμε... και κάποιοι από εμάς ενοχλούμε από πολύ παλιά τακτικά την ΟΝ (δηλαδή χαλάμε τη ζαχαρένια μας) μπας και με την πίεση που ασκούμε αποφασίσουν να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το πρόβλημα μας! Όσο ποιο πολλοί και ποιο επίμονα ενοχλουν την ΟΝ, τόσο ποιο πιθανό είναι να ασχοληθούν... "κάντο και εσύ!"
Μια λύση από ότι φαίνεται είναι η αλλαγή παρόχου, καθότι από όσα λέγονται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μόνο στην ΟΝ...
... εγώ πάλι δεν έχω αποφασίσει αλλαγή ακόμα διότι με βολεύει το ONREC που από όσα γνωρίζω δεν μπορώ να το βρω αλλού, άσε που δεν έχω πιστεί ότι υπάρχει σοβαρός 
πάροχος (του ΟΤΕ συμπεριλαμβανομένου).

----------


## dimitris85

Kαι γω φίλε μου έχω βαρεθεί πια.μόνο το ον rec αξίζει. Α και μακάρι στην on κάποιοι να είχαν τις γνώσεις κάποιων μελών του forum....Ισως τότε να λυνόταν το πρόβλημα μας...

----------


## vagsai

Λοιπόν από το καλό (ποστ #936) πήγα στο πολύ χειρότερο με τα restart κάθε μέρα να είναι αρκετά. Eιδικά σήμερα έχω κάνει 4-5 και δεν το έχω συνέχεια ανοιχτό αλλά μόνο όταν θέλω Internet δηλαδή από το μεσημέρι και μετά και μάλιστα όχι συνεχόμενα αλλά με ένα "διάλειμμα" 2 ωρών. 
Τα λάθη αυτή την στιγμή, 10 λεπτά μετά το τελευταίο restart, είναι: 36902 (Interleaved Path FEC Correction (far))

----------


## wolfy

Αυτό που εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι όσο  λιγοστεύει το bandwidth αυξάνουν οι διακοπές και οι αποσυχρονισμοί.... και επειδή διανίουμε ακόμα μια περίοδο έλλειψης bandwidth το πρόβλημα του αποσυχρονισμου έχει γεωμετρική αύξηση..   :Sad:

----------


## kranio

Re paidia to ido provlima exoume sxedon oli me tin ON plironoume gia taxitita 12Mbps kai exoume oli apo 8 kai katw ti koroidia einai afti gia vlakes mas pernane.

----------


## cnp5

> Re paidia to ido provlima exoume sxedon oli me tin ON plironoume gia taxitita 12Mbps kai exoume oli apo 8 kai katw ti koroidia einai afti gia vlakes mas pernane.


12Mbps εδώ, και πληρώνουμε για μέγιστο 16Mbps.

Κοίτα το θόρυβο της γραμμής σου και τα στατιστικά του router σου γενικότερα.

----------


## Avesael

Ίσως να εννοεί ο φίλος αυτό που έχουμε όλοι μας...
Συγχρονισμός  στα 16 αλλά real 12, Sync 12 real 8 και ουτω καθ'εξής...
Ναι ξέρω, Overhead κτλ...
Δεν είναι πάντα έτσι όμως και γιατι στους αλλους ISP αυτό το ρημάδι το overhead είναι πιο νορμαλ;
Γιατί με Forthnet συγχρονίζω στα 14 αλλά κατεβάζω σχεδόν με 14 ενώ στην ΟΝ και το πιρελλάκι και το τομσονάκι και το λινκσισάκι, συγχρονίζουν στα 16 αλλά μαξ θα έχω real 11,5 άντε 12;;;;

----------


## MadAGu

εγώ τώρα συγχρονίζω κοντά στα 7000kbps και πάνω από 600kBps δεν έχω δει... και αυτό που με πείραξε είναι ότι άλλαξαν την ταχύτητά μου χωρίς να έχω ζητήσει κάτι από μόνος μου. Τους πήρα τηλ και τους ζήτησα να την επαναφέρουν και μου είπαν πως θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου... τώρα θα δούμε τι θα γίνει. Το αναφέρω γιατί αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η έλλειψη bandwith τους έκανε να μειώσουν την ταχύτητα.

----------


## Avesael

Δε νομίζω να ρίχνουν συγχρονισμό επειδή δεν έχουν αρκετό bandwidth.
Από την άλλη δε γίνεται να ρίχνουν συγχρονισμό έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα και χωρίς λόγο.
Προφανώς κάτι συνέβει στο dslam γιατί το να συνέβει στη γραμμή σου (αν και εφόσον λειτουργούσε σωστά ως τώρα) μάλλον είναι κάτι δύσκολο.

Υ.Γ. Και σε μένα στο παρελθόν  1-2 φορές είδα ξαφνικά αλλο συγχρονισμό τη στιγμή που δεν είχα προβλήματα και η γραμμή ήταν καλή.
Τελικά μου την επανέφεραν και στις 2 περιπτώσεις την ίδια μέρα μιας και ήταν λαλακία που είχε γίνει μετά από "αναβάθμιση" στο τοπικό dslam...
Κατάλαβες τώρα λοιπον ότι πιθανώς το ίδιο να ισχύει και σε σένα.

*Νομίζω όμως ότι αρχίζουμε και ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα με OFF TOPIC posts...
Ας γυρίσουμε (αν έχουμε κάτι σχετικό με το topic) σε ON TOPIC...*

----------


## dimitris85

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά?Εχω αυτό το πρόβλημα όσο καιρό έχω και τη σύνδεση.Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία ένας τεχνικός μου είπε πώσ όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα προκαλούνται από το οτι οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ δε σηκώνουν πάνω από 8 mbs και οτι αν ρίξουμε τη ταχύτητα στα 8 και κάτω είναι σίγουρος πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ποτέ πια...Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 10 mbs από 16 που ξεκίνησα .Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μου πόυλάγαν αέρα κοπανιστό????(γιατί μου λέγαν π.χ οτι έφταιγε και η μάρκα του ασύρματου τηλ. μου δοκίμασα άλλο μέχρι και σταθερό και πάλι τα ίδια.)Οποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ να μην μπαίνω στο κόπο να περιμένω μια ώρα για να μιλήσω με τον  τεχνικό.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## cnp5

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά?Εχω αυτό το πρόβλημα όσο καιρό έχω και τη σύνδεση.Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία ένας τεχνικός μου είπε πώσ όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα προκαλούνται από το οτι οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ δε σηκώνουν πάνω από 8 mbs και οτι αν ρίξουμε τη ταχύτητα στα 8 και κάτω είναι σίγουρος πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ποτέ πια...Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 10 mbs από 16 που ξεκίνησα .Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μου πόυλάγαν αέρα κοπανιστό????(γιατί μου λέγαν π.χ οτι έφταιγε και η μάρκα του ασύρματου τηλ. μου δοκίμασα άλλο μέχρι και σταθερό και πάλι τα ίδια.)Οποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ να μην μπαίνω στο κόπο να περιμένω μια ώρα για να μιλήσω με τον  τεχνικό.Ευχαριστω.


Αυτό που όλοι μας εδώ θα σου ζητήσουν (πριν πούμε τη γνώμη μας) είναι να μας δώσεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Αυτά θα τα βρεις μπαίνοντας μέσω Internet Explorer ή Firefox, στο 

http:\\192.168.1.1\

Η παραπάνω διεύθυνση είναι αυτή του router σου. Κάνε log in με 
username: on
password: on (αν δε το έχεις αλλάξει από την αρχική του τιμή)

Μόλις συνδεθείς, από το αριστερό (γκρι) μενού, διάλεξε την επιλογή ADSL και μετά Status. Εκεί θα δεις μια σελίδα με διάφορα νούμερα, αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν είναι τα

Download Line Attenuation και το Download Noise Margin

αν μπορείς δώσε μας τις τιμές μαζί με τις ταχύτητες Download/Upload που αναφέρει ο router.

----------


## Avesael

Αν διαβάσεις το συγκεκριμένο νήμα προσεκτικά, θα δεις ότι ο "τεχνικός" σου έλεγε μπαρούφες και τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν!
Δε σου είπε ασφαλώς γιατί η ΟΝ είναι η μοναδική εταιρεία που συμβαίνει αυτό το φαινόμενο;
Τι γίνεται; Έχει "προηγούμενα" μαζί της ο ΟΤΕ; Μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας!
Αντε με τους απαράδεκτους (είμαι και φορτωμένος σήμερα μαζί τους)!

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 6 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........

Ναι, φταίει η μάρκα του τηλεφώνου, φταίει η μάρκα των καλωδίων, φταίει ο συναγερμός, ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΟΤΕ!
Αυτοί φταίνε ποτέ;

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> Αντε με τους απαράδεκτους (είμαι και φορτωμένος σήμερα μαζί τους)!


Κραταει ακόμα απο την Κυριακη? (ΑΕΚ)

----------


## Avesael

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κραταει ακόμα απο την Κυριακη? (ΑΕΚ)




Off Topic


		Αυτό το ξεπέρασα, οπώς και τον τίτλο που οδεύει στο βάζελο...  :Crying:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά?Εχω αυτό το πρόβλημα όσο καιρό έχω και τη σύνδεση.Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία ένας τεχνικός μου είπε πώσ όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα προκαλούνται από το οτι οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ δε σηκώνουν πάνω από 8 mbs και οτι αν ρίξουμε τη ταχύτητα στα 8 και κάτω είναι σίγουρος πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ποτέ πια...Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 10 mbs από 16 που ξεκίνησα .Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μου πόυλάγαν αέρα κοπανιστό????(γιατί μου λέγαν π.χ οτι έφταιγε και η μάρκα του ασύρματου τηλ. μου δοκίμασα άλλο μέχρι και σταθερό και πάλι τα ίδια.)Οποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ να μην μπαίνω στο κόπο να περιμένω μια ώρα για να μιλήσω με τον  τεχνικό.Ευχαριστω.


Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύουν αυτά που σου είπε ο "τεχνικός"....
Ήμουν ΟΝ για 6 περίπου μήνες και είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα, αρχικά 1 φορά την ημέρα και στη συνέχεια πολλές, με διάφορες ταχύτητες (12, 10, 9, 8 Mbps). Η υποβάθμιση της ταχύτητας ήταν η μόνιμη λύση τους, η οποία είχε από καθόλου έως μόνο πρόσκαιρα αποτελέσματα.

Με την μετάβαση στο ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται πλεόν και ο συγχρονισμός είναι στα 13-14 χωρίς προβλήματα...

Με λίγα λόγια μη τους πιστεύεις...τώρα αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι που θα φέρει αποτέλεσμα (πέρα από το να φύγεις από τη ΟΝ) δεν το νομίζω.

----------


## Avesael

> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύουν αυτά που σου είπε ο "τεχνικός"....
> Ήμουν ΟΝ για 6 περίπου μήνες και είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα, αρχικά 1 φορά την ημέρα και στη συνέχεια πολλές, με διάφορες ταχύτητες (12, 10, 9, 8 Mbps). Η υποβάθμιση της ταχύτητας ήταν η μόνιμη λύση τους, η οποία είχε από καθόλου έως μόνο πρόσκαιρα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Με την μετάβαση στο ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται πλεόν και ο συγχρονισμός είναι στα 13-14 χωρίς προβλήματα...
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια μη τους πιστεύεις...τώρα αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι που θα φέρει αποτέλεσμα (πέρα από το να φύγεις από τη ΟΝ) δεν το νομίζω.


Το παράδειγμα του φίλου Rebel τα λέει όλα...  :Wink:

----------


## amora

> Το παράδειγμα του φίλου Rebel τα λέει όλα...


Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο ...επαναστάτης!

@dimitris85: Και 60Kbps να σε βάλουν, πάλι θα το έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα. Άσε τους "τεχνικούς" να λένε ό,τι θέλουν. Μόνη λύση  στον ορατό ορίζοντα η αλλαγή παρόχου, με ό,τι ρίσκο έχει μια τέτοια κίνηση.

----------


## Avesael

Μα αν έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα και ειδικά σε έντονη μορφή (5-6 ή και παραπάνω restart την ημέρα) το ρίσκο αξίζει και με το παραπάνω! 
Αλλωστε πόσο χειρότερα να είναι αλλού...

----------


## amora

> Αλλωστε πόσο χειρότερα να είναι αλλού...


Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις....

Αυτό που με κολλάει περισσότερο είναι η βαβούρα της διαδικασίας, αλλιώς ίντερνετ στην ουσία δεν έχω, τηλεόραση στην ουσία δεν έχω, μόνο η φτηνή τηλεφωνία μου μένει. Ε, αυτό το βρίσκω και αλλού. Και μάλιστα και με καλύτερο ίντερνετ. Άντε να δούμε πότε θα βρω χρόνο να την κάνω...

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αυτό που με κολλάει περισσότερο είναι η βαβούρα της διαδικασίας...


Δεν είναι τίποτα...

Μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, Συνήγορο Καταναλωτή και κοινοποίηση στην ΟΝ για λύση του προβλήματος. Αν δε λυθεί (μακάρι αλλά σιγά μη..) δεύτερη καταγγελία όπου ζητάς να αποδεσμευτείς από το συμβόλαιο και παράλληλα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ,αν θες να επιστρέψεις εκεί ή να πας κάπου αλλού μέσω ΟΤΕ για να μη ρίξει πόρτα η ΟΝ (με το ανάλογο κόστος βέβαια).

Σε δύο εβδομάδες είχα τελείωσει με νετ ενεργοποιημένο.

Α και η ΟΝ χτες μου κοινοποίησε επιστολή της στην ΕΕΤΤ/Συνήγορο  όπου με αποδεσμέυει από το συμβόλαιο "μετά από συνεννόηση μαζί μου" (δεν έγινε ποτέ αλλά δε με νοιάζει)...άντε να δω αν θα ζητήσουν πίσω τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## amora

> ..άντε να δω αν θα ζητήσουν πίσω τον εξοπλισμό.


Αφού αποδέχθηκαν υπαιτιότητά τους να ζητήσεις πίσω και τα χρήματα της ενεργοποίησης.

Από αυτά που λες, διαπιστώνω ότι τελικά η ΟΝ όντως θέλει να φύγουν όσοι έχουν προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να χάσουν πολλούς περισσότερους από όσους φαντάζονται.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αφού αποδέχθηκαν υπαιτιότητά τους να ζητήσεις πίσω και τα χρήματα της ενεργοποίησης.
> 
> Από αυτά που λες, διαπιστώνω ότι τελικά η ΟΝ όντως θέλει να φύγουν όσοι έχουν προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να χάσουν πολλούς περισσότερους από όσους φαντάζονται.


Με είχε πάρει κάποια κοπέλα να δώσω αριθμό λογ/σμου για να καταθέσουν τα 65€ (δεν τον θυμόμουν και μετά δεν ξαναπήρε όπως είπε).

Για το δεύτερο που αναφέρεις προσωπικά το λαμβάνω υπ' όψιν ως θετικό της ΟΝ...όπου φταίνε αναλαμβάνουν κατά καποιο τρόπο την ευθύνη και σε αποδεσμεύουν ενώ θα μπορούσαν (όπως κάνουν άλλοι) να το παίζουν τρελοί.

----------


## ilpara

Συνεχίζει να ισχύει ότι έγραψα, δηλ: 
*ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*
Για παράδειγμα από Παρασκευή βράδυ που έκανα restart router για άσχετο λόγο η σύνδεση είναι μια χαρά και έχω τα εξής:
*1.* 17 ώρες μετά το resrart router:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:23dB Down:20dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:46 FarEnd:58.298
CRC: NearEnd:0 FarEnd:1.294
Received Cells: 755.098.670
Transmitted Cells: 963.656
*2.* 39 ώρες μετά το resrart router:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:22dB Down:16dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:85 FarEnd:131.702
CRC: NearEnd:0 FarEnd:2.760
Received Cells: 1.036.157.690
Transmitted Cells: 1.770.728
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση

----------


## MadAGu

φίλε Ilpara και γω έχω πανομοιοτυπα στατιστικά στη σύνδεση σε όλα...

----------


## tsoris

Παιδια περι χαμηλής ταχυτητας.. Προσπαθησα χτες να βαλω τα καινουρια Ubuntu (beta) για οποιον γνωριζει.. Το θεμα δεν ειναι εκει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες που εχω με On ειναι ζητημα να ειναι 56kb/s οταν παω να κανω updates απο τους server της ubuntu... Οταν μαλιστα φιλος μου με Tellas χτυπαει 800 και 900 kb/s. Και εγω παλια Tellas ειχα και μετανοιωσα που εφυγα.. Τελικα φταιει η On η οι servers της διανομης?

Το ξερω οτι ειναι ψιλοασχετο που το εβαλα σ'αυτο το topic αλλα ηθελα να επικεντρωθω στις διαστημικες ταχυτητες της On!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ilpara

> Συνεχίζει να ισχύει ότι έγραψα, δηλ: 
> *ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*
> Για παράδειγμα από Παρασκευή βράδυ που έκανα restart router για άσχετο λόγο η σύνδεση είναι μια χαρά και έχω τα εξής:
> *1.* 17 ώρες μετά το resrart router:
> Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
> Noise Margin Up:23dB Down:20dB
> Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
> FEC: NearEnd:46 FarEnd:58.298
> CRC: NearEnd:0 FarEnd:1.294
> ...


Ξέχασα να ενημερώσω ότι μίλησα με τεχνικό ΟΝ (όχι 13801) για άσχετο πρόβλημα που είχα και με ενημέρωσε ότι εντός Απριλίου-Μαίου περιμένουνε το νέο firmware του pirelli το οποίο θα αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα του νήματος.
... πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η πληροφορία δεν ξέρω, πολλά έχω ακούσει από ΟΝ και λίγα έχουνε γίνει
... άλλωστε η βελτίωση που έχω διαπιστώσει στην περίπτωση μου έγινε χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή σε firmware ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, συνεπώς μάλλον στο DSLAM είναι η δυσλειτουργία

----------


## ilpara

Συνεχίζει να ισχύει ότι έγραψα, δηλ: 
*ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*
Για παράδειγμα από Παρασκευή βράδυ που έκανα restart router για άσχετο λόγο η σύνδεση είναι μια χαρά και έχω τα εξής:
*1.* 17 ώρες μετά το resrart router:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:23dB Down:20dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:46 FarEnd:58.298
CRC: NearEnd:0 FarEnd:1.294
Received Cells: 755.098.670
Transmitted Cells: 963.656
*2.* 39 ώρες μετά το resrart router:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:22dB Down:16dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:85 FarEnd:131.702
CRC: NearEnd:0 FarEnd:2.760
Received Cells: 1.036.157.690
Transmitted Cells: 1.770.728
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση
*3.* 100 ώρες (=5 ημέρες) μετά το resrart router:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:22dB Down:15dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:487 FarEnd:2.086.355
CRC: NearEnd:8 FarEnd:255.788
Received Cells: 1.143.260.686
Transmitted Cells: 5.453.735
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση
Γιατί δεν γράφει κανείς? Έφτιαξε σε όλους ή απογοητευτήκατε όλοι?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Φίλε ilpara με αυτό το SNR που εχεις δεν πιστευεις ότι πρέπει να συγχρονίσεις πιο ψηλα;

Όσο αφορά στο πρόβλημα έχω την εντύπωση πως όσοι το είχαν ή έφυγαν από την ΟΝ ή το συνήθισαν ...δε λέω ότι λυθηκε γενικά γιατί θα το μαθαίναμε...

----------


## mulopotamitis

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά?Εχω αυτό το πρόβλημα όσο καιρό έχω και τη σύνδεση.Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία ένας τεχνικός μου είπε πώσ όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα προκαλούνται από το οτι οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ δε σηκώνουν πάνω από 8 mbs και οτι αν ρίξουμε τη ταχύτητα στα 8 και κάτω είναι σίγουρος πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ποτέ πια...Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 10 mbs από 16 που ξεκίνησα .Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μου πόυλάγαν αέρα κοπανιστό????(γιατί μου λέγαν π.χ οτι έφταιγε και η μάρκα του ασύρματου τηλ. μου δοκίμασα άλλο μέχρι και σταθερό και πάλι τα ίδια.)Οποιος μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ να μην μπαίνω στο κόπο να περιμένω μια ώρα για να μιλήσω με τον  τεχνικό.Ευχαριστω.


Ρε παιδια εχω και εγω αυτο το προβλημα, ειδικα χθες το προβλημα ηταν πολυ μεγαλο, συνεχεια disconect.. μιλησα με τεχνικο και του ειπα τι συμβαινει, ειδε τα χαρακτιριστικα της γραμμης μου τα οποια ειναι πολυ καλα και ειπε ''θα το προωθηση στο τεχνικο τμημα''. αυτο ομως που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση ρε παιδια ειναι οτι μου ειπε οτι η ον δεν μπορει να δουλεψει σε συνδιασμο με μαρκα τηλεφωνου siemens και panasonic. αυτο αληθευει ρε παιδια? εντωμεταξυ αν και εχω καλα χαρακτιριστικα γραμμης βλεπω οτι η πραγματικη ταχυτητα μου ειναι πολυ μικροτερη σε σχεση με ταχυτητες αλλης εταιριας που εχουν φιλαρακια μου. παντως για το θεμα της μαρκας τηλεφωνου παρεπιπτωντος εχω panasonic. μηπως πρεπει να βγω για αναζητησει αλλης μαρκας τηλεφωνου τλκ η' αυτα που μου ειπε ειναι μπαρουφες?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Αυτά τα περι τηλεφώνου ειναι μπουρδες, μην τσιμπας...

----------


## grivo

Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 509 (Kbps.)
Down Stream
 15994 (Kbps.

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 17 dB
 12 dB

Attenuation
 8 dB
 20 dB


Indicator Name
 Near End Indicator
 Far End Indicator



Interleaved Path FEC Correction
 2
 1089552


Interleaved Path CRC Error
 0
 11363

Statistics:
Received Cells
 9187595

Transmitted Cells
 274499


ρε παιδια δειτε λιγο και αυτο , και αν μπορειτε εξηγηστε μου τι σημαινουν ολα αυτα;

και ενα ειναι το σιγουρο , οτι και να προσπαθουμε να κανουμε εμεις - δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα - αν δεν αποφασισουν οι ιδιοι να υποστηριξουν την εταιρια  τους και να διορθωσουν τα χαλια τους !

----------


## amora

Κάποια πράγματα που έγραψα σε άλλο post. 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=32

Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι εκεί που ανεβαίνουν σιγά σιγά τα fast path λάθη, ξαφνικά ανεβαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα για 2-3 λεπτά και επανέρχεται ο ρυθμός στα προηγούμενα. Μετά από κανένα 20λεπτο πάλι τα ίδια. Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου corrections αλλά μόνο λάθη. Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για τηλεόραση, επειδή τα λάθη δεν διορθώνονται και προκαλούν αμέτρητα πιξελιάσματα.

Συμπέρασμα: κάθε αλλαγή είναι προς το χειρότερο.

----------


## amora

Επανέρχομαι με νεώτερα:

Το πρωί έκλεισα 36 ώρες ΧΩΡΙΣ reset. Τα Far End Fast Path errors (σημ: είμαι κλειδωμένος σε interleaved path) ανεβαίνουν με ρυθμό παρόμοιο με αυτόν που ανέβαιναν προηγουμένως τα Far End Interleave Path errors, ΑΛΛΑ δεν κολλάει η σύνδεση. Κάποιες φορές για 2-3 λεπτά αρχίζει να ανεβάζει λάθη γρήγορα (χωρίς να κολλάει, απλώς μειώνεται η ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα) και μετά επανέρχεται. Επίσης έχουν εμφανιστεί και κάποια (λίγα) λάθη στο Near End. Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ corrections. Έχει μειωθεί και ο συγχρονισμός, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, από 8/0,5 σε 7/0,8.  Η TV δεν είναι καλή. Πολλά πιξελιάσματα λόγω του fast path. 

Συμπεράσματα (έως τώρα και εφ' όσον δεν είναι τυχαίο φαινόμενο): 

1. Πιθανώς απομόνωσαν το πρόβλημα στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του interleaved.

2. Δεν πρόκειται για τελική λύση, μάλλον για workaround πρόκειται.

3. Με δεδομένες τις περιπτώσεις άλλων που ανέφεραν ότι με φορητότητα δεν αντιμετώπισαν κανένα πρόβλημα και μάλιστα συγχρόνισαν πολύ παραπάνω (π.χ. Rebel Scum), περιμένω ανάλογη λύση και από την ΟΝ.

Θα παρακολουθήσω το θέμα και θα ενημερώσω ξανά για ό,τι νεώτερο. Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι...



Off Topic


		Η διαφήμιση του ΟΤΕ με τον αχυρένιο καναπέ σχεδόν με έπεισε να γυρίσω πίσω...

----------


## amora

Νεώτερα:

Κόλλημα στις 50 ώρες. Μετά από reset το βράδυ (01:00) το πρωί το βρήκα ξανά κολλημένο. Επιμένει πάντως ενώ είναι σε Interleaved να βγάζει μόνο Fast Path λάθη.

----------


## Avesael

Εδώ ίσως παίζει και πρόβλημα με το Pirelli.
Τι εννοω: Πολλοί ρούτερς εμφανίζουν λάθος ενδείξεις όσο αφορά το fast και το interleaved path.
Ενώ είσαι σε fast σε δείχνει σε interleaved και το αντίθετο.
Αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις και από τα λάθη αλλά και με τη βοήθεια κάποιων utilities.
Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι αν σου βγάζει λάθη μόνο fast path, είσαι όντως σε fast path....

Υ.Γ. Το έχω παρατηρήσει εκτός του Pirelli και με το Linksys, αλλά με το Speedtouch ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## azanka

κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το pirelli γιατί στο γραφείο που έχουμε το OneAccess το πρόβλημα δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## amora

Σωπάτε καλέ που μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Pirelli....  :Razz:

----------


## ilpara

Με συγχωρείτε που σας διαψεύδω, αλλά* ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ PIRELLI*.
Απόδειξη η περίπτωση μου. Για όσους δεν έχουν διαβάσει το νήμα επαναλαμβάνω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει 2 pirelli, έλεγχο γραμμής από ΟΝ και από ΟΤΕ, και γενικά ότι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα, δηλ επί 8 μήνες έκανα τουλάχιστον ένα restart router ημερησίως γιατί η ταχύτητα έπεφτε από πολύ χαμηλά έως μηδέν χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό.
Πλέον το πρόβλημα μοιάζει να έχει διορθωθεί εντελώς, συγκεκριμένα από 5 Απριλίου '08 δεν έχω κάνει κανένα restart router και όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά! Και η γραμμή μου κατι το pirelli μου είναι απείραχτα, δηλαδή με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό και firmware που επί 8 μήνες είχαν συνεχώς πρόβλημα, πλέον όλα δουλεύουν καλά! 
Συμπέρασμα: *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ DSLAM*, όχι router!
Σε αυτό πρέπει να επιμένετε, διότι αν περιμένετε βελτίωση λόγω αλλαγής firmware η περίπτωση μου δείχνει ότι μάλλον θα απογοητευτείτε.
1 εμβδομάδα μετά το resrart router:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:22dB Down:15dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:1151 FarEnd:3.002.826
CRC: NearEnd:9 FarEnd:263.500
Received Cells: 1.659.884.230
Transmitted Cells: 10.586.923
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση
Γιατί δεν γράφει κανείς? Έφτιαξε σε όλους ή απογοητευτήκατε όλοι?

----------


## Avesael

Μάλλον απογοήτευση βλέπω...

----------


## amora

> Με συγχωρείτε που σας διαψεύδω, αλλά* ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ PIRELLI*.


@ilpara: Εννοείται ότι για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ φταίει το Pirelli. H αναφορά ήταν γενική για την ποιότητα του συγκεκριμένου προϊόντος.

Σε ό,τι αφορά το firmware, μια αλλαγή software στο DSLAM/MSAN ενδεχομένως να απαιτεί αλλαγή firmware στο router για να συνεργαστούν. Πράγμα που ίσως( :Wink:  να σημαίνει ότι και τα άλλα router να έχουν πρόβλημα πλέον. Όλα αυτά είναι εικασίες και μόνο η τελική υλοποίηση θα δείξει τι ακριβς είναι αυτό που διορθώνει το πρόβλημα.

Πριν από κανένα μήνα που επί 15 ημέρες ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημα για να απαντήσουν στην καταγγελία μου στην ΕΕΤΤ με μια ανόητη και εν πολλοίς προσβλητική επιστολή, μου είχαν πει από μόνοι τους ότι το 1.26 fw ελέγχεται για να δουν αν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Αν το κάνει ή όχι, σε συνδυασμό με αλλαγή sw στα DSLAM/MSAN, θα φανεί...

Όσο για την απογοήτευση, μην το συζητάτε καν... Στα κόκκινα...

----------


## ilpara

> ... μου είχαν πει από μόνοι τους ότι το 1.26 fw ελέγχεται για να δουν αν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Αν το κάνει ή όχι, σε συνδυασμό με αλλαγή sw στα DSLAM/MSAN, θα φανεί...
> Όσο για την απογοήτευση, μην το συζητάτε καν... Στα κόκκινα...


και εμένα μου είπαν ότι το νέο firmware θα λύνει το πρόβλημα
ξαναλέω, στην περίπτωση μου το πρόβλημα λύθηκε χωρίς νέο firmware ή οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή ορατή σε εμένα
συνεπώς κάτι άλλαξαν στο DSLAM και με το 1.21 firmware παίζει πλέον μια χαρά
συνεπώς μας παραμυθιάζουν πάλι με ανυπόστατες υποσχέσεις
δεν φταίει το firmware, μην το περιμένετε
φταίει το DSLAM
(νιώθω άσχημα αν σας απογοητεύω)

----------


## Avesael

Τη στιγμή που συμβαίνει και με αλλους routers έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, είναι στάνταρ πρόβλημα DSLam - MSAN...

----------


## george_h

το έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα αλλά τρομάξαμε να βρούμε ένα setup ώστε να παίζουν όλα καλά,
τώρα αν τους πάρω φοβάμαι μην τα χαλάσουν όλα!!
ε και ένα reboot την ημέρα για 3 λεπτά δεν έγινε και τίποτα λέω από να τα χάσω όλα
αν και από τότε που εμφανίστηκε αυτό σταματήσαν τα disconnects χεχεχε
καταλάβατε τι κάνανε εε?? αχχχχχχχ

----------


## con

Το πρόβλημα έχει χειροτερέψει σε μένα τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες σε πολύ ενοχλητικό βαθμό. Εκεί που μια φορά τη μέρα έκανα αυτόματα reset το pirelli στις 6 το πρωί με έναν χρονοδιακόπτη και ήμουν σχετικά ΟΚ, έχει αρχίσει να παρουσιάζεται το γνωστό πρόβλημα σε άσχετα διαστήματα 3-5 φορές τη μέρα. Φυσικά δεν τίθεται θέμα να τους πάρω τηλ γιατί όλο και κάτι κουλό θα κάνουν, π.χ. θα δοκιμάσουν να μειώσουν το dowload...

----------


## Avesael

Έχεις βάλει πάνω άλλον ρούτερ;

----------


## amora

> Το πρόβλημα έχει χειροτερέψει σε μένα τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες σε πολύ ενοχλητικό βαθμό. Εκεί που μια φορά τη μέρα έκανα αυτόματα reset το pirelli στις 6 το πρωί με έναν χρονοδιακόπτη και ήμουν σχετικά ΟΚ, έχει αρχίσει να παρουσιάζεται το γνωστό πρόβλημα σε άσχετα διαστήματα 3-5 φορές τη μέρα. Φυσικά δεν τίθεται θέμα να τους πάρω τηλ γιατί όλο και κάτι κουλό θα κάνουν, π.χ. θα δοκιμάσουν να μειώσουν το dowload...


Ομοίως...

----------


## con

> Έχεις βάλει πάνω άλλον ρούτερ;


Όχι αλλά έχω πειστεί οτι δεν είναι θέμα router. Εξάλλου χρειάζομαι το pirelli γιατί ο κύριος λόγος που έχω ΟΝ είναι το OnRec. Με το που θα με καλύψει και άλλος ISP με τέτοια υπηρεσία έφυγα με ταχύτητα φωτός! Ως το τέλος του έτους θα δίνει και η OTEnet...

----------


## papakion

Θα δινει (ισως)...τι ειδους OnRec όμως?  :Wink:

----------


## con

Off Topic


		Αν τα φτιάξει με την Deutsche Telekom ίσως κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως χειρότερο από εκείνο της ΟΝ δύσκολο...

----------


## papakion

Από τα λίγα γερμανικά  :Crazy:  που κατεχω, σαν project δεν βλεπω να διαφέρει το OnRec με αυτο που εστειλες (δεν θα μιλησω για VDSL e? αλλά για το απλό DSL 16) *ΠΛΗΝ του HD (Discovery και Premiere)* . Για την Bundesliga? (που ξερεις  :Wink: ?) Archive προγραμματων, tv, και videoθηκη οτι εχει και η On τωρα

----------


## con

Off Topic




Off Topic





> Από τα λίγα γερμανικά  που κατεχω, σαν project δεν βλεπω να διαφέρει το OnRec με αυτο που εστειλες (δεν θα μιλησω για VDSL e? αλλά για το απλό DSL 16) *ΠΛΗΝ του HD (Discovery και Premiere)* . Για την Bundesliga? (κανε υπομονη  ) Archive προγραμματων, tv, και videoθηκη οτι εχει και η On τωρα




Απλά εκεί δουλεύει χωρίς πιξελιάσματα, συριστικούς ήχους και συνεχείς διακοπές λόγω restart router 5 φορές τη μέρα. Η γυναίκα μου είναι έτοιμη να φύγει από το σπίτι!

----------


## papakion

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απλά εκεί δουλεύει χωρίς πιξελιάσματα, συριστικούς ήχους και συνεχείς διακοπές λόγω restart router 5 φορές τη μέρα. Η γυναίκα μου είναι έτοιμη να φύγει από το σπίτι!


α. δεν εχω τετοια προβληματα οπως και πολλοί αλλοι πιστευω
β. δεν χαιρεσαι  :Wink: 

Και απορώ γιατί μόλις ειδα τα στατιστικά σου και εχουμε τα ιδια  :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απλά εκεί δουλεύει χωρίς πιξελιάσματα, συριστικούς ήχους και συνεχείς διακοπές λόγω restart router 5 φορές τη μέρα. Η γυναίκα μου είναι έτοιμη να φύγει από το σπίτι!


Για αυτό δε φταίει ούτε ο εξοπλισμός ούτε η τεχνολογία της On... και εδώ δουλεύει χωρίς πιξελιάσματα και περίεργους ήχους, αρκεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου να το αντέχει (έξω και μέσα στο σπίτι σου). 
Αν έχεις προβλήματα με την IPTV της On, γιατί είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε θα τα έχεις με την IPTV του OTE ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου παρόχου; 

Δε θέλω να προκαταβάλλω τη ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που θα παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ, κάθε άλλο... (η τεχνογνωσία της Deutsche Telekom στο τομέα της IPTV είναι πολύ μεγάλη, με επιτυχημένες εγκαταστάσεις σε αρκετές χώρες της Ευρώπης), αλλά βασικός παράγοντας καλής υπηρεσίας IPTV δεν είναι ο πάροχος αλλά η ποιότητα δικτύου, εσωτερικού (οπτικές ίνες που συνδέουν τα κέντρα μεταξύ τους με τους IPTV multicast servers) και εξωτερικού (χάλκινο δίκτυο, αυτό που καταλήγει στα σπίτια μας). Για το πρώτο δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα τα καταφέρει αν δε το έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα, για το δεύτερο όμως έχω πολλές επιφυλάξεις...

----------


## nosf1234

Το ηρωικο μου ρουτερ κλεινει 15 ωρες χωρις restart  , δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανασυμβει . Ειλικρινα εαν κλεισει 24ωρο θα σας κανω δωρο ενα μηνα παγιο  :Crazy:

----------


## papakion

> Το ηρωικο μου ρουτερ κλεινει 15 ωρες χωρις restart  , δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανασυμβει . Ειλικρινα εαν κλεισει 24ωρο θα σας κανω δωρο ενα μηνα παγιο


να δω που θα εισαι σε 9 ωρες απο τωρα οταν θα ερθω να σου ζητησω το δωρεαν παγιο μου!
και που εισαι? πσσσσσσσσσσττττ πουτ γιορ χαντ φρομ δε κουμπακ (reset) αγουειιιιιι !

----------


## con

> Για αυτό δε φταίει ούτε ο εξοπλισμός ούτε η τεχνολογία της On... και εδώ δουλεύει χωρίς πιξελιάσματα και περίεργους ήχους, αρκεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου να το αντέχει (έξω και μέσα στο σπίτι σου). 
> Αν έχεις προβλήματα με την IPTV της On, γιατί είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε θα τα έχεις με την IPTV του OTE ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου παρόχου; 
> 
> Δε θέλω να προκαταβάλλω τη ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που θα παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ, κάθε άλλο... (η τεχνογνωσία της Deutsche Telekom στο τομέα της IPTV είναι πολύ μεγάλη, με επιτυχημένες εγκαταστάσεις σε αρκετές χώρες της Ευρώπης), αλλά βασικός παράγοντας καλής υπηρεσίας IPTV δεν είναι ο πάροχος αλλά η ποιότητα δικτύου, εσωτερικού (οπτικές ίνες που συνδέουν τα κέντρα μεταξύ τους με τους IPTV multicast servers) και εξωτερικού (χάλκινο δίκτυο, αυτό που καταλήγει στα σπίτια μας). Για το πρώτο δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα τα καταφέρει αν δε το έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα, για το δεύτερο όμως έχω πολλές επιφυλάξεις...


Θα μπορούσα να αραδιάσω χίλια πράγματα, από το συναγερμό, την αναγνώριση κλήσης, τις συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, τις γαργάρες που κάνει η φωνή μου στις κλήσεις, τους ειδικούς χειρισμούς στο OnRec για να μην αναγκαστώ να ξανακάνω fast forward στο πρόγραμμα από την αρχή, αλλά χρειάζονται σελίδες ολόκληρες και είναι off topic. Εντός topic είναι μόνο η αναφορά στις συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις του router χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό, για το οποίο σαφώς φταίει η ΟΝ. Δε λέω οτι οι άλλοι είναι καλύτεροι, απλά οι υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνουμε στην τριτοκοσμική χώρα μας είναι πιλοτικού προγράμματος για σοβαρές χώρες.

----------


## nosf1234

> *να δω που θα εισαι σε 9 ωρες απο τωρα οταν θα ερθω να σου ζητησω το δωρεαν παγιο μου*!
> και που εισαι? πσσσσσσσσσσττττ πουτ γιορ χαντ φρομ δε κουμπακ (reset) αγουειιιιιι !




Μια κουβεντα παραπανω δεν μπορουμε να πουμε , αμεσως να μας παρεις τα λεφτα   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Το ηρωικο μου ρουτερ κλεινει 15 ωρες χωρις restart , δεν πρεπει να εχει ξανασυμβει . Ειλικρινα εαν κλεισει 24ωρο θα σας κανω δωρο ενα μηνα παγιο


Άκουσα κάτι για ... ώρες χωρίς restart.

----------


## papakion

Off Topic


		3 days λεει... δεν μας λεει τι γινεται με τις nights  :Laughing:

----------


## giannhs1984

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		3 days λεει... δεν μας λεει τι γινεται με τις nights




Off Topic


		 μηπως ειναι κολλημενο μερες τωρα και μας δουλευει?
	
 :ROFL: 

εμενα εκλεινε οταν 
εβλεπα τιβι 
επερνε καποιος τηλ
επερνα εγω τηλ
κατεβαζα κατι παραπανω απο 100 mb 
εκλανε η γατα του γειτονα

----------


## con

> Άκουσα κάτι για ... ώρες χωρίς restart.


Το οτι είσαι connected δε σημαίνει οτι έχεις και internet! (Δεν κρατήθηκα πάλι...)

----------


## dimitrispm

Κι εγώ στην αρχή μια χαρά ήμουν... αλλά τις τελευταίες 20 ήμερες τουλάχιστον ενα restart την ημέρα είναι απαραίτητο. 
Μάλιστα πριν λίγο μου συνέβη κι αυτό...

----------


## intech

. και - 

Το καλύτερο router που υπάρχει σήμερα είναι το pirelli...... :Twisted Evil: 

Οποιος δεν ειναι συνδρομητής στην ΟΝ ποτέ δεν θα το μάθει  :Razz:

----------


## george_h

Ναι έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Οι άλλοι ζηλεύουν που δεν έχουν  :ROFL: 
ζήλια.. ζήλια για εσάς που δεν έχετε......

----------


## atheos71

> Το οτι είσαι connected δε σημαίνει οτι έχεις και internet! (Δεν κρατήθηκα πάλι...)


Έχω.(Πληροφοριακά ,είχα μείνει και 33 μέρες χωρίς αποσύνδεση).

----------


## con

> (Πληροφοριακά ,είχα μείνει και 33 μέρες χωρίς αποσύνδεση).


Μπορούμε να μένουμε συνδεδεμένοι  για ...χρόνια αλλά χωρίς internet  :Smile:  Μακάρι όταν δεν υπάρχει internet να γινόταν αυτόματα αποσυγχρονισμός και επανασυγχρονισμός του router. θα ήταν μια λύση στο πρόβλημα, ειδικά για όσους έχουν μετά από πολλά βάσανα βρει ένα προφίλ που είναι σταθερό.

----------


## atheos71

> Μπορούμε να μένουμε συνδεδεμένοι για ...χρόνια αλλά χωρίς internet  Μακάρι όταν δεν υπάρχει internet να γινόταν αυτόματα αποσυγχρονισμός και επανασυγχρονισμός του router. θα ήταν μια λύση στο πρόβλημα, ειδικά για όσους έχουν μετά από πολλά βάσανα βρει ένα προφίλ που είναι σταθερό.


 
...με internet εννοώ.Browsing,download etc..

----------


## nosf1234

38 ωρες και ακομα αντεχει η συνδεση , πρωτοφανες για εμενα! Λετε οντως να προσπαθουν να βελτιωσουν κατι?

----------


## ilpara

Η σύνδεση άντεξε 12 ημέρες από 4/4 έως 16/4, σήμερα η ταχύτητα έπεσε πολύ χαμηλά και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restart router. Για να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει τώρα, ώστε να συμπαιράνω αν η βελτίωση ήταν μόνιμη ή περιστασιακή...
12 ημέρες μετά το αρχικό resrart router και αφού εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα:
Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
Noise Margin Up:22dB Down:15dB
Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
FEC: NearEnd:2142 FarEnd:12.258.598
CRC: NearEnd:15 FarEnd:2.465.573
Received Cells: 2.736.360.513
Transmitted Cells: 14.784.794
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση

----------


## greg21

αν πουμε οτι βγαλουμε το pirreli...προτεινετε κανενα πολυ καλο ρουτερ ... που να αντεχει τις πολλαπλες συνδεσεις....

----------


## Avesael

*THOMSON SPEEDTOUCH 585 V6*

Απλά κορυφαίο...

----------


## atheos71

> *THOMSON SPEEDTOUCH 585 V6*
> 
> Απλά κορυφαίο...


To 780 τί λέει; :Thinking: (αν τό 'χεις δοκιμάσει).
Το έβαλα για λίγο πάνω (αναμένοντας την ενεργοποίηση της ΝetOne) ...

----------


## Avesael

Λογικά δε θα έχει μεγάλες διαφορές από το 585. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια...

----------


## greg21

Αυτο ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο να το βρω ατην αγορα,,,,Τα cisco,zyxel δεν λενε τιποτα?

----------


## Avesael

CISCO; Λιγάκι ακριβός θα σου πέσει...
Zyxel θα βρεις αλλά ξεχνάς IPTV (αν σε ενδιαφέρει)

----------


## giannhs1984

δεν αξιζει η ον να συνχρονιζει με speedtouch αυτα ειναι θεικα η ον οχι! βαλτε κατι απλο και αφηστε τα speedtouch για πραγματικα καλη γραμμη :Twisted Evil:

----------


## atheos71

> δεν αξιζει η ον να συνχρονιζει με speedtouch αυτα ειναι θεικα η ον οχι! βαλτε κατι απλο και αφηστε τα speedtouch για πραγματικα καλη γραμμη


Πειραμματάκι ήταν!Δεν το ξαναβάζω. :Razz:

----------


## ilpara

*Εντός 24 ωρών χρειάστηκε 2ο restart router.*
Επιβεβαιώνεται η αρχική μου θέση:
Κάτι έφτιαξε, αλλά θέλει βελτίωση. Προς το παρόν εξαρτάται πως θα σου κάτσει η σύνδεση!



> Η σύνδεση άντεξε 12 ημέρες από 4/4 έως 16/4, σήμερα η ταχύτητα έπεσε πολύ χαμηλά και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restart router. Για να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει τώρα, ώστε να συμπαιράνω αν η βελτίωση ήταν μόνιμη ή περιστασιακή...
> 12 ημέρες μετά το αρχικό resrart router και αφού εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα:
> Interleaved Up:509Kbps Down:6971Kbps
> Noise Margin Up:22dB Down:15dB
> Attenuation: Up:17dB Down:33dB
> FEC: NearEnd:2142 FarEnd:12.258.598
> CRC: NearEnd:15 FarEnd:2.465.573
> Received Cells: 2.736.360.513
> Transmitted Cells: 14.784.794
> Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους αν υπάρξει βελτίωση ή χειροτέρευση


Παρακαλώ εντός θέματος! --ευχαριστώ

----------


## Avesael

Φίλε ilpara, απορώ τι συμπεριφορά θα έχει η γραμμή σου με το νέο firmware...

----------


## atheos71

Δε βλέπω να βελτιώνεται, δυστυχώς,τίποτα ιδιαίτερα με το νέο firmware.

----------


## giannhs1984

αληθεια εχει σκεφτει κανεις να ζητησει να μειωσει την ταση του ρευματος στην γραμμη να δειτε εαν θα σας κατσει καλυτερα?

----------


## intech

> αληθεια εχει σκεφτει κανεις να ζητησει να μειωσει την ταση του ρευματος στην γραμμη να δειτε εαν θα σας κατσει καλυτερα?


Απο πού, απο ποιόν, ποιός θα το κάνει;
Ούτως η άλλως δεν γίνεται. :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Δεν αντέχω θα το ξαναπω :Twisted Evil: ....αυτή είναι η γραμμή που κατά την ΟΝ έπρεπε να πέσει στα 8 λόγω του κολλήματος (που δεν λύθηκε έτσι κι αλλιώς)

----------


## Avesael

Ότι και να πούμε είναι περιττό φίλε Rebel...  :Closed topic:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ότι και να πούμε είναι περιττό φίλε Rebel...


Απλά για να μην παραμυθιάζονται όσοι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα...

Κρίμα πάντως γιατί μου λείπει το ONRec :Sad:  Και στα 8 να ήμουν συγχρονισμένος αν το κόλλημα είχε λυθεί θα έμενα...δηλαδή τι θα τα κάνω τα 500-600KB/sec παραπάνω, δεν σκοπεύω να κατεβάσω όλο τον Πάπυρο Larousse σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή...

----------


## amora

> *Εντός 24 ωρών χρειάστηκε 2ο restart router.*
> Επιβεβαιώνεται η αρχική μου θέση:
> Κάτι έφτιαξε, αλλά θέλει βελτίωση. Προς το παρόν εξαρτάται πως θα σου κάτσει η σύνδεση!
> 
> 
> Παρακαλώ εντός θέματος! --ευχαριστώ


Τείνω να επιβεβαιώσω την παρατήρηση του ilpara:

Ανάλογα με το πώς θα "κάτσει" η σύνδεση μετά από reset ενδέχεται να δω βελτιωμένη εικόνα. Είμαι ήδη 28 ώρες μετά από reset και δουλεύει καλά. Πριν από αυτό έκανα έως και 3 reset μέσα σε ένα απόγευμα-βράδυ.

Είμαι ακόμη στο 1.21.

----------


## con

> Έχεις βάλει πάνω άλλον ρούτερ;


Αγαπητέ UltraCG7 τελικά για να τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα έβαλα και έναν άλλο router που βρήκα, το siemens speedstream 4200 από μια ληγμένη σύνδεση tellas... Αφού έχασα δύο ώρες να το κάνω setup ώστε να παίρνει το videobox την 192.168.1.5 και να βλέπω και OnRec μπορώ να πω τα εξής: 
Το speedstream συγχρόνιζε λίγο χαμηλότερα (9970 αντί 10011) αλλά είχε περίπου ίδια ταχύτητα στο speedtest. Φαινομενικά ίσως είχα λίγο καλύτερο ping, αλλά το βασικό ήταν οτι μέσα σε 3 ώρες είχα δύο φορές το πρόβλημα με τη μηδενική ταχύτητα ενώ κανονικά μου παρουσιάζεται με το pirelli 1 φορά τη μέρα (αν και έχει γίνει 5 φορές τη μέρα τον τελαυταίο καιρό). Συνεπώς και από ίδια πείρα πλέον είμαι πεπεισμένος οτι δεν είναι θέμα router...

----------


## wolfy

Το πρόβλημα με την μηδενική ταχύτητα δεν είναι θέμα ρούτερ είναι θέμα δικτύου της ON. Οτι ρούτερ κ να βάλεις πάνω το πρόβλημα θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει...... Μου θέλετε ιντερνετ με σταθερές ταχύτητες (όπως λέει ή νέα διαφήμηση) με 27 ευρώ? Για φαντάσου......να ήταν αλήιθεια......

----------


## amora

> Τείνω να επιβεβαιώσω την παρατήρηση του ilpara:
> 
> Ανάλογα με το πώς θα "κάτσει" η σύνδεση μετά από reset ενδέχεται να δω βελτιωμένη εικόνα. Είμαι ήδη 28 ώρες μετά από reset και δουλεύει καλά. Πριν από αυτό έκανα έως και 3 reset μέσα σε ένα απόγευμα-βράδυ.
> 
> Είμαι ακόμη στο 1.21.


Αναιρώ τα προηγούμενα. Επαναφορά στα ίδια και μάλιστα με χειρότερη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Tem

> Το πρόβλημα με την μηδενική ταχύτητα δεν είναι θέμα ρούτερ είναι θέμα δικτύου της ON. Οτι ρούτερ κ να βάλεις πάνω το πρόβλημα θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει...... Μου θέλετε ιντερνετ με σταθερές ταχύτητες (όπως λέει ή νέα διαφήμηση) με 27 ευρώ? Για φαντάσου......να ήταν αλήιθεια......


και τα 27 € πολλά είναι για την ποιότητα που προσφέρει η ΟΝ.

----------


## atheos71

> Αναιρώ τα προηγούμενα. Επαναφορά στα ίδια και μάλιστα με χειρότερη συμπεριφορά.


Έχεις ν'αναιρέσεις ακόμα....

----------


## Tem

> Έχεις ν'αναιρέσεις ακόμα....


σωστά . Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η υποτιθέμενη αναβάθμιση  είναι ακόμα σε πρωταρχικό  στάδιο

----------


## amora

> Έχεις ν'αναιρέσεις ακόμα....


Άστα Άρη... Βλέπω το προφίλ σου και το ζαχαρώνω...

----------


## atheos71

Bρήκα την υγιά μου με NetOne , παρόλο που κι εδώ έχω σχετικά ψηλό attn.

----------


## amora

> Bρήκα την υγιά μου με NetOne , παρόλο που κι εδώ έχω σχετικά ψηλό attn.


Έχεις ίδιο με το δικό μου κι εγώ έχω τη μισή ταχύτητα!!!!!! Και με προβλήματα πολλά φυσικά...

----------


## atheos71

Aμ , τόσο καιρό αυτό είχα (μόνο).

----------


## Avesael

Έπαιξες καθόλου με το tool του snr της Netone, να δεις πόσο πιάνει ταβάνι η γραμμή σου;

----------


## atheos71

Eννοείται , της υποφραφής οι τιμές είναι το σχεδόν ταβάνι.

----------


## amora

> Eννοείται , της υποφραφής οι τιμές είναι το σχεδόν ταβάνι.


Μια χαρά είναι. Αν θυμάμαι καλά από τη δική μου περίπτωση είναι κοντά στο θεωρητικό μέγιστο.

----------


## amora

Παραθέτω post μου σε άλλο νήμα σχετικά με το θέμα.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=428

----------


## evagelos

Αυτό τι να σημαίνει άραγε;

----------


## atheos71

Eίχα δει αρνητικό πρόσημο στα δυο δις περίπου.Απ' ότι το παρακολούθησα , στο πέρασμα των ημερών ,
έφτασε στο μηδέν και άρχισε να ανεβάζει τις θετικές , έως αποσύνδεσης.
Παρατηρείς κολλήματα;

----------


## evagelos

κατι φτιάχνανε - χαλάγανε χθες το βράδυ;
αποσυνδέσεις - κολλήματα κλπ λάθη δισ - τρισ εκατομύρια.
Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα λάθη οφείλονται τουλάχιστον ΟΧΙ σε εμένα όπως έχει αναφερθεί.
Και ότι τώρα είμαι συνδεδεμένοσ σε fast

----------


## amora

Ανακεφαλαιώνω:

- Αναβάθμιση σε 1.26 στις 23/3.
- Πτώση (!) του attenuation κατά 3dB (από 32 σε 29).
- Αύξηση του συγχρονισμού από 7/0,8 σε 7,6-0,9.
- Δραστική μείωση των λαθών (σήμερα το πρωί 12,5 ώρες μετά από reset 320 FEC με πολλά corrections, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δουλεύει καλά ο μηχανισμός διόρθωσης)
- Κανένα κόλλημα, αποσύνδεση ή παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
- Αισθητή βελτίωση της ταχύτητας στο browsing.
- Download στο 5,5Μbps (overhead 2.1Mbps!!!!)
- Τηλεόραση πολύ καλή. Ελάχιστα πιξελιάσματα (ένα ανά 5λεπτο αντί 1 κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα)


Θεωρώ ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα λύνεται. Πρέπει να είναι συνδυασμός software correction στο MSAN με το καινούριο firmware του pirelli (ίσως και το τελευταίο να μην παίζει κανένα ρόλο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο router να δοκιμάσω).

----------


## atheos71

Tο μόνο που μου έχει περισσέψει είναι ένα ... πιρέλλι! :Razz: 
Δεν ξέρω , μήπως θες να το δοκιμάσεις; :ROFL: 
Μόνο που είναι λιγάκι "ξεφούσκωτο" απ'την αχρησία... :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Να το φουσκώσουμε λοιπόν...
Πόσα bar σηκώνει;  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Nα κοιτάξω το manual... :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## ilpara

> *Εντός 24 ωρών χρειάστηκε 2ο restart router.*
> Επιβεβαιώνεται η αρχική μου θέση:
> Κάτι έφτιαξε, αλλά θέλει βελτίωση. Προς το παρόν εξαρτάται πως θα σου κάτσει η σύνδεση!


Δυστυχώς ήρθε η ώρα να με διαψεύσω μετά από περίπου 1 μήνα που πραγμάτικα πίστευα ότι είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση μου. Εδώ και 10 ημέρες είμαι και πάλι με restart router 1-2 φορές την ημέρα. Αχ αυτή η ΟΝ... Προφανώς βρήκε λύση, δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι για 1+ μήνα δεν είχα πρόβλημα, αλλά κατάφερε να το χαλάσει και πάλι... κρίμα :Thumb down:

----------


## stef128

ΑΝ και δεν ειχα ποτε προβληματα με το ιντερνετ τους ζητησα να με κατεβασουν στα 9 απο 11 οποτε το noise margin  ανεβηκε στα 19  , ως αποτελεσμα ειναι τα λαθοι μου αντι να ανεβαινουν αν 700 ολη την μερα να ανεβαινουν ανα 300 και η τηλεοραση να κανει πιξελιασματα καθε 10 λεπτα και οχι καθε 2 . Βασικα βεβαια δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα με το νετ και να χρειαστει να κανω επανεκκινηση του μοντεμ 
Τωρα θελω να πω οτι συνηθως παρατηρησα σε φιλους οτι αυτο το παθαινει οταν τα λαθη οπως εχει ειπωθει και εδω ανεβαινουν σε κατι εκκατομυρια και βαλε ....
Οποτε 300 την ημερα σε μενα επι 60 μερες ισον 18000 και σε ενα χρονο 108000, ε δεν με πειραζει να κανω επανεκκινηση σε 2 χρονια !!!!!
Για μενα κατι φτιαξανε γιατι οταν ειμουνα στα 14 mbps ξαφνικα τρελαινοταν καποια στιγμη και εκτοξευομουν στα 15000 λαθη , ενω στα 11 μβπσ ηταν 700 την ημερα σταθερα και τωρα στα 9  μβπσ 300 την ημερα σταθερα . ΕΠισης οσο μεγαλυτερο noise  τοσο τα λαθη δεν εκτοξευονται απο μονα τους, δηλαδη σε 11 noise στην αρχη καποια στιγμη ειχα εκτοξευση , σε 14 ειχα σταθεροτητα και σε 19 τωρα σταθεροτητα και οχι πιξελιασματα
Σε ενα φιλο που πηγα ειχε 22 noise  και attenuation 22 ,του συνδεσα την iptv πρωτη φορα μετα απο 6 μηνες ,γιατι δεν ηξερε ,και εκατσα απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ με ανοιχτο to sagem εκει , και απιστευτου δεν ειχε ουτε ena πιξελ ολη μερα !!! Η ταχυτητα του ηταν στα 12mbps 
Δεν ξερω εαν βοηθησα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Ενω τα προβληματα συνεχιζουν με καθημερινες 2-3 επανακινησεις για να φτιαξει η συνδεση, παρατηρισα το εξης.
Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα απλο ρουτερακι (Siemens) απο εναν φιλο που εχει forthnet και εμεινα εκλπηκτος ποσο ποιο σταθερο ειναι απο το pirrelli.
Μπορει να μην εχω TV αλλα αντεχει 2-3 μερες χωρις επανακινηση . Αντιθετα το pirrelli μπορει και μετα απο 10 λεπτα να κατεβαζει λιγο εως καθολου ακομα και με λιγα λαθη. Αρα για ακομα μια φορα καταλαβαινουμε οτι ειναι θεμα dslam καρτας και οχι του ρουτερ και firmware. 
Το γιατι συμπεριφερεται καλυτερα το Siemens στην περιπτωση μου σεν μπορω να καταλαβω.
Γενικα εχω απογοητευθει οπως ολοι μας σε αυτο το νημα, βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμε με το pirrelli και με την ΟΝ(off)
Εχει δει κανενας κατι παρομοιο περιστατικο οσο αφορα αλλα router?

----------


## Avesael

Το βραδάκι εκεί που πήγα να μπω στο in.gr παρατήρησα πολύ σούρσιμο...
Μετά το είδα παντού...
Στο τέλος είδα τα λάθη να έχουν φθάσει τα 300.000 (μετά από 1 ημέρα ακριβώς) και να ανεβαίνουν ανα 200-300 σε κάθε refresh...
Το αποτέλεσμα, το γνωστό...
Restart για να έρθει στα ίσια του.
 Από τα νεύρα μου έβαλα το speedtouch πάνω όπου σε τουλάχιστον 20 restarts συγχρονίζει στα 15Mbit και σε Interleaved Path!
Συνέχεια Interleaved, μου έσπασε τα νεύρα! Ξαναέβαλα το Pirelli το οποίο συγχρόνισε κανονικά στα 16 και σε Fast Path όπως πάντα...
Μετά από 1 ώρα, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!
Δε μπορώ άλλο! Είναι να τρελλένεσαι με αυτό το σκηνικό!

Αυτή είναι η βλακεία με το δικό μου pirelli. ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΑ Ή ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΑ ΛΑΘΗ!
Κολλάει σε μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες λάθη (1-2 φορές το μήνα) και με το 1.26 firmware...

Δεν είναι θέμα router... Είναι σιγουρα DSLam πρόβλημα...

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Ακριβως και εγω αυτο πιστευω δεν εχει να κανει με τα λαθη μονο, μου εχει κολησει και με ελαχιστα οπως 500-1500 αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## Avesael

Του λόγου το αληθές, σήμερα το πρωί γύρω στις 8, με το που βλέπω το Pirelli, σβηστό το λαμπάκι του online...
"disconnect" λέω... Αμ Δε! Μπαίνω στο μενού και βλέπω 850.000 λάθη *ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ FAR END INDICATOR* δηλαδή στο DSLam...
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λάθη, μηδενικά!
Σβήνω, ανάβω το Pirelli και βουαλά! όλα καλά! Τα λάθη μετά από μισή ώρα που έφυγα από το σπίτι ήταν *65*, (_αλλά κι εχθές ήταν 0 για καμιά ώρα και το πρωί είδα τα χαϊρια της ΟΝ_).
Τώρα δε ξέρω τι θα βρω μπροστά μου το απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι.

Μα την Παναγία, αν δω πάλι off τη σύνδεση από εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες (_άλλο τρελλό κι αυτό, σε εμένα δε μπλοκάρει με εκατ και δις λάθη_) θα δώσω διορία εώς και την Κυριακή του Θωμά...

Μετά δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) θα αναγκαστώ να προβώ σε αποχώρηση, οριστική πλέον!

Δηλαδή είμασταν μια χαρά μέχρι την Μ.Τετάρτη (και με το περιβόητο 1.26) και ξαφνικά από την Τρίτη του Πάσχα άρχισαν τα παρατράγουδα; 
Μπας και επειδή είδαν ανενεργή την πόρτα μου, μου την άλλαξαν;  :Crazy:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Άσχημα αυτά που λες Ultra...και μου είχε δοθεί η εντύπωση πως το πρόβλημα αν μη τι άλλο έχει μειωθεί δραματικά...αν συμβαίνει σε χρήστες με τα δικά σου στατιστικά τι να πει κανείς...

----------


## Avesael

Νομίζω ότι το DSLam του *ΟΤΕ* στη Ν.Σμύρνη θα αποκτήσει ακόμη ένα συνδρομητή ΟΝ από το παραπλήσιο DSLam (MSAN ON rules)...   :Thumb down:

----------


## amora

> Του λόγου το αληθές, σήμερα το πρωί γύρω στις 8, με το που βλέπω το Pirelli, σβηστό το λαμπάκι του online...
> "disconnect" λέω... Αμ Δε! Μπαίνω στο μενού και βλέπω 850.000 λάθη *ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ FAR END INDICATOR* δηλαδή στο DSLam...
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λάθη, μηδενικά!
> Σβήνω, ανάβω το Pirelli και βουαλά! όλα καλά! Τα λάθη μετά από μισή ώρα που έφυγα από το σπίτι ήταν *65*, (_αλλά κι εχθές ήταν 0 για καμιά ώρα και το πρωί είδα τα χαϊρια της ΟΝ_).
> Τώρα δε ξέρω τι θα βρω μπροστά μου το απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι.
> 
> Μα την Παναγία, αν δω πάλι off τη σύνδεση από εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες (_άλλο τρελλό κι αυτό, σε εμένα δε μπλοκάρει με εκατ και δις λάθη_) θα δώσω διορία εώς και την Κυριακή του Θωμά...
> 
> Μετά δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) θα αναγκαστώ να προβώ σε αποχώρηση, οριστική πλέον!
> ...


Είναι να τρελαίνεσαι... Έτσι ακριβώς συμπεριφερόταν και σε εμένα. Δεν προλάβαινε να φτάσει εκατομμύρια, ακόμη και στις 2-3 χιλιάδες ξεκινούσε την ανηφόρα και κολλούσε. Εδώ και 6 ημέρες όλα καλά, κανένα κόλλημα. Δεν έχω όμως καμία εμπιστοσύνη και αυτό είναι το χαμένο στοίχημα για την ΟΝ...

----------


## Avesael

Μα είναι απίστευτα εκνευριστικό να συμβαίνει αυτό το γεγονός (πλέον) ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ!
Δήλαδή τι στο καλό! Οι άλλοι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν DSLam άλλης τεχνολογίας;

Υ.Γ. Άσε που τρέμω να καλέσω στο τεχνικό τμήμα γιατί ξέρω ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη...
      Μείωση ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού βεβαίως - βεβαίως! ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ! Να τη ρίξουμε για να "λυθεί" το      πρόβλημα. Λες και είναι ασπιρίνη η μείωση της ταχύτητας...

Δεν παίζει βέβαια κανένα ρόλο ότι με ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ! ΟΟΟΟΧΙ! ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ (ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΤΣΕΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ, ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΟΥΝ BANDWIDTH! )  :Evil:

----------


## amora

> Μα είναι απίστευτα εκνευριστικό να συμβαίνει αυτό το γεγονός (πλέον) ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ!
> Δήλαδή τι στο καλό! Οι άλλοι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν DSLam άλλης τεχνολογίας;




Off Topic


		Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κοκκινίζουν μερικά μπαλονάκια στο χάρτη;  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


*Κόκκινο της φωτιάς και της κόλασης!*  :Evil: 



........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 115 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........

Η τελευταία ενημέρωση από το σπίτι (μέσω συζύγου) είναι ότι τα λάθη έφθασαν τα *156* μόνον...
Από τις 8:30 το πρωί που έγινε το restart και με 65 λάθη, φθάσαμε στις 13:20 με 156 λάθη...
Αν του καπνίσει όμως  (αφού έχει ξανασυμβεί πλέον της 1 φοράς) μπορεί να δω το απόγευμα ή το βράδυ 200.000 - 300.000 λάθη, και φυσικά την εμφάνιση του φαινομένου!


Καθαρά θέμα DSLam πλέον και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΙΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΟΝ!  :Evil:

----------


## amora

Κάτι που παρατήρησα με το 1.26:

Παίζοντας με τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και τα φίλτρα για να δω αν μπορούσα να πετύχω καλύτερο SNR, διαπίστωσα ότι στο βγάλσιμο του φις από την πρίζα του τοίχου προκλήθηκαν πολλά μαζεμένα λάθη. Τι έκανε λοιπόν το Pirelli; Reset από μόνο του! Μήπως αυτό είναι το νέο feature του 1.26 σε σχέση με το πρόβλημα; Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η λύση δεν είναι στο Pirelli, αλλά στο MSAN.

----------


## atheos71

Έχω κάποια επιφύλαξη σχετικά με το ρούτερ για τη διαχείριση των λαθών ... :Thinking: 
Με μοιρασμένη στα δύο ,ως προς το χρόνο, τη χρήση των pirelli & crypto , διεπίστωσα
ότι το δεύτερο κάνει καλύτερη διαχείριση και "υποκύπτει" σε αποσυγχρονισμό αρκετά
αργότερα απ' το πρώτο.Παίζει ,βέβαια, και το να βελτιώθηκε η παροχή της ΟΝ.

----------


## Avesael

> Κάτι που παρατήρησα με το 1.26:
> 
> Παίζοντας με τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και τα φίλτρα για να δω αν μπορούσα να πετύχω καλύτερο SNR, διαπίστωσα ότι στο βγάλσιμο του φις από την πρίζα του τοίχου προκλήθηκαν πολλά μαζεμένα λάθη. Τι έκανε λοιπόν το Pirelli; Reset από μόνο του! Μήπως αυτό είναι το νέο feature του 1.26 σε σχέση με το πρόβλημα; Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η λύση δεν είναι στο Pirelli, αλλά στο MSAN.


Αυτό ακριβώς παρατήρησα εχθές για πολλοστή φορά και μετά από τράβηγμα κατά λάθος του φις λόγω ηλεκτρικής σκούπας... (η γυναίκα  :Twisted Evil:  )  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

προσοχή στις ηλεκτρικές σκούπες γενικότερα  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> προσοχή στις ηλεκτρικές σκούπες γενικότερα


...δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο snr;

----------


## Tem

> ...δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο snr;


πιθανότατα και στο Attenuation  :Razz:

----------


## amora

> πιθανότατα και στο Attenuation




Off Topic


		Βρε λες να μειώθηκε το attenuation μου από ρούφηγμα των καλωδίων από σκούπα;  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Βρε λες να μειώθηκε το attenuation μου από ρούφηγμα των καλωδίων από σκούπα;




Off Topic


		Kαλού-κακού δε βάζεις τη σκούπα να ρουφήξει κι ότι άλλο καλώδιο υπάρχει και δε χρειάζεσαι; :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Παιδιά, το παρα....με με τα  :Offtopic:  και θα μας τα κάνουν όλα delete και με το δίκιο τους οι admins...  :Wink: 
 :On topic please:

----------


## amora

> Αυτό ακριβώς παρατήρησα εχθές για πολλοστή φορά και μετά από τράβηγμα κατά λάθος του φις λόγω ηλεκτρικής σκούπας... (η γυναίκα  )


Το είχες δει και με 1.21;

----------


## Avesael

Ναι, το είχα παρατηρήσει και με το 1.21, που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με το firmware...

Παρεπιπτόντως να τονίσω ότι τα λάθη μου είναι σε νορμάλ επίπεδα και το φαινόμενο δεν έχει κάνει την εμφάνιση του.
Δε μπορώ ειλικρινά να καταλάβω...  :Thinking: 
Συμβαίνει στο ξαφνικό και χωρίς να δείχνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη γραμμή.
Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι θα ξαναεμφανιστεί, αλλά δε ξέρω πότε!
Μέσα στα νεύρα μου είχα πει ότι μέχρι την Κυριακή αν ξανασυμβεί, θα φύγω...
Για να δούμε, μέχρι στιγμής no prob... (Για πόσο δε ξέρω)

Υ.Γ. Πάντως με αυτή την πατάτα που συμβαίνει μόνο στην ΟΝ, όταν θέλω να παίξω στο XBOX LIVE, καλού κακού θα κάνω ένα restart στο Pirelli, εκτός κι αν βάλω τελικά οριστικά πάνω το Thomson (που θα παίζει με τη  Forthnet μου μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η διακοπή εκεί)

----------


## atheos71

Απ' ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα δεν εξαρτάται απ'το ρούτερ ή το firmware.
Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η βασική αιτία βρίσκεται στα DSLAM.

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό είναι βέβαιο πλέον. Και σίγουρα το γνωρίζουν και οι υπέυθυνοι στην ΟΝ.
Το θέμα είναι αν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι ή αν έχουν προμηθευτεί μούφα κάρτες...

----------


## amora

> Αυτό είναι βέβαιο πλέον. Και σίγουρα το γνωρίζουν και οι υπέυθυνοι στην ΟΝ.
> Το θέμα είναι αν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι ή αν έχουν προμηθευτεί μούφα κάρτες...


Μάλλον το δεύτερο...

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, οριστικά το πήρα απόφαση!

Φεύγω από το καφενείο!

*ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ* στα καλά καθούμενα να ξεκίνησα να έχω το πρόβλημα σε καθημερινή βάση και με μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες λάθη!
Εντάξει, μου είχε συμβεί 2-3 φορές από το ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2007 ΕΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2008, και ξαφνικά από τη ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΘΕ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ή ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ (όπως του κάτσει) ΜΠΟΥΚΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ PIRELLI ΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΕΣ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΛΑΘΗ!

ΜΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ Γ....ΝΕ !

ΑΝΤΙΟ ΟΝ! ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΗΛ. ΣΤΟ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ CC ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΥΣΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ!
ΞΕΣΤΡΑΒΩΘΗΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΩΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΚΟΥΡΗ, ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ISP!
*ANTI ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΤΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ!*  :Mad: 

Υ.Γ. Από τις 00:30 2/5/2008 μέχρι τις 05:10 3/5/2008 τα λάθη ήταν 45.300....
       Ανοίγοντας πριν λίγο το pc βλέπω 1050700 (ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΟ λάθη και ασφαλώς τα πάντα κολλημένα!
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΤΑΙ; ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 29 ΩΡΕΣ 45.000 ΛΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 12 ΩΡΕΣ 1 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΡΙΟ;

----------


## No-Name

Σε ποιο πάροχο θα πας?

----------


## atheos71

Σ' εμένα που είμαι και μακρυά (44 db attn. με ΟΝ) γιατί δεν τό 'κανε αυτό ,αν και είχα ξεπεράσει τα 2εκατ. λάθη; :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> Σε ποιο πάροχο θα πας?


*O.T.E. CONNEX 24/1*

----------


## No-Name

> O.T.E. CONNEX


Καλή επιστροφή :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Πριν από λίγο καιρό αλλιώς τον έλεγες :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

όταν όμως νιώθεις πλήρης από την τόση αδιαφορία των εναλλακτικών σε αυτόν γυρίζεις

----------


## Avesael

Δυστυχώς το πάθημα μου έγινε μάθημα!

Είχα πει ότι αν σταματήσουν να μου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες σωστά και αν αρχίσω να έχω από το πουθενά τέτοια σοβαρά προβλήματα, τότε χαίρετε!

Και όχι το OnRec δε θα μου λείψει καθόλου! Υπάρχουν και τα torrents για τις εκπομπές που θέλω, όπως και τα βίντεο...

----------


## atheos71

To ξέρω και φοβάμαι, αν αποτύχει και η τελευταία μου δοκιμή (σε NetOne , με ΟΝ είμαι στον όγδο μήνα -σαν
έγκυος :Razz: - ) , ότι το ίδιο θα κάνω.Ο καιρός θα δείξει...

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 3 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........




> Δυστυχώς το πάθημα μου έγινε μάθημα!


Μην το βλέπεις έτσι!Μια επιλογή έκανες ,όπως όλοι ,και δε βγήκε καλά.



Off Topic


		Το avatar σου Χρήστο .... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Αν δε κινδύνευα με ban από το forum,θα έβλεπες τι avatar θα είχα!  :Evil:

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν δε κινδύνευα με ban από το forum,θα έβλεπες τι avatar θα είχα!



*Spoiler:*




			Στείλτο σε pm.Είμαι όλος ... μάτια!
		



Ουδέν άλλο σχόλιο.Την κάνεις και τελειώνει η ιστορία.
Πρόβλημα που δε λύνεται ,παύει να είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## No-Name

Υπάρχει ένα θεμα με την ΟΝ.....συνήθως δεν αφήνει τόσο εύκολα να φύγει ένας πελάτης καθώς είτε δεν δίνει το Βρόχο στον νεό πάροχο είτε κόβει την φορητότητα.

Οπότε οπλίσου με πολύ υπομονή..........

----------


## atheos71

Eίναι πιθανό ν'αλλάξει πολιτική σ'αυτό η ΟΝ ,ας πούμε,μέσα στο προσεχές εξάμηνο; :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα πολιτικής αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι πάροχοι που το κάνουν συνέχεια αυτό δημιουργώντας έτσι προβλήματα στον πελάτη που θέλει να μεταβεί σε άλλη παραλία.

Με μια καταγγελία βέβαια λύνεται το θέμα...αλλά ποντάρουν ακριβώς εκεί, ότι ο πελάτης δεν θα ασχοληθεί.

----------


## Avesael

Ήταν να μην πάρω πραγματικά ανάποδες! Τώρα που τις πήρα, θα δουν οι απαράδεκτοι πως θα ασχοληθώ και με καταγγελίες και με ότι άλλο γουστάρουν....
Σταματώ να σχολιάζω εδώ, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει η θέληση και ίσως η γνώση να επιλυθεί...

Μαζέψτε κι άλλους με τα 27 ευρώ σας, κάντε ένα μεγάλο πελατολόγιο και μοσχοπουληθήτε....
Αυτός ήταν και ο στόχος σας από την αρχή άλλωστε!

----------


## atheos71

Kαταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις για πράγματα που με λίγη καλή θέληση θα επιλύονταν.
Απ' την πλευρά μου,όντας,ολιγαρκής ,είχα ζητήσει σταθερότητα στη γραμμή(κάτι που γινόταν),
κι όχι άνοδο ταχύτητας(μακρυνό attn. , γαρ).
Δείχνει νά 'ναι υποφερτή η κατάσταση τώρα.Αν ,πραγματικά ,αντιμετώπιζα προβλήματα που
αναφέρθηκαν κι αναφέρονται κατά καιρούς εδώ στην κοινότητα,θά 'χα φύγει ανεπιστρεπτί
και χωρίς καμμιά διαπραγμάτευση ή υπολογισμό κόστους(δε μου περισσεύουν ,βέβαια).
Αλλά τα πράγματα είναι γενικά εντάξει και κυρίως το τηλέφωνο ,που είναι και πιο σημαντικό 
για το σπίτι.
Κλείνοντας,να πω ότι το εν τίτλω θέματος, πρόβλημα δεν έχει λυθεί οριστικά.
Βλέπω να μη μπορούν , φυσικά παίζει και το να μη θέλουν , αλλά είναι κάτι που δε θέλω
να το πιστεύω.

----------


## Takerman

Μετά απο 13 μήνες στην ΟΝ και ενώ είχα ησυχάσει απο προβλήματα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, απέκτησα αυτό που γράφει ο τίτλος του νήματος. Μου άλλαξαν το firmware σε 1.26 αλλά τα ίδια. Επι 30 ώρες κολλημένο και δε ξεκόλλαγε ούτε με restart. Μάλλον είναι οι κάρτες στο DSLAM για τα μπάζα γιατί  και το level1 που έχω για εφεδρικό router συγχρόνιζε αλλά τίποτα απο κει και πέρα.
Πάντως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να εκδώσουμε ένα ανθολόγιο με τις λακαμίες που έχει ακούσει ο καθένας μας απο τους "τεχνικούς". Τι Κωστής Παλαμάς και μα...κιες, αυτοί στο ποίημα δε παίζονται.

----------


## Tem

κάτι τέτοια κάνουν και οδηγούν αρκετούς στην έξοδο

----------


## Avesael

Είχα πει να μην ασχοληθώ με το θέμα μέχρι της αποχώρησης μου, αλλά αυτή η εταιρεία δε σε αφήνει να αγιάσεις!

Αυτό μετά από *19 ώρες* και *20 λεπτά* συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας.

[/IMG]

Το εντυπωσιακό βεβαίως είναι τα *ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΑ ΛΑΘΗ* από τη δική μου πλευρά (NEAR END), κάτι σύνηθες για μένα (με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις των δεκάδων λαθών) ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ότι τις πρώτες 8 ώρες (εχθές το βράδυ) τα λάθη ήταν* 500* .

*Δηλαδή σε 8 ώρες: 500 λάθη και σε 11:20 ώρες: 421 λάθη!

*Και έτσι ξαφνικά μπορεί να γυρίσω από το γήπεδο το βράδυ και να δώ 850.000 λάθη και κολλημένο το Pirelli, όπως συμβαίνει από τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα και μετά.

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Takerman

> Μετά απο 13 μήνες στην ΟΝ και ενώ είχα ησυχάσει απο προβλήματα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, απέκτησα αυτό που γράφει ο τίτλος του νήματος. Μου άλλαξαν το firmware σε 1.26 αλλά τα ίδια. Επι 30 ώρες κολλημένο και δε ξεκόλλαγε ούτε με restart. Μάλλον είναι οι κάρτες στο DSLAM για τα μπάζα γιατί  και το level1 που έχω για εφεδρικό router συγχρόνιζε αλλά τίποτα απο κει και πέρα.
> Πάντως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να εκδώσουμε ένα ανθολόγιο με τις λακαμίες που έχει ακούσει ο καθένας μας απο τους "τεχνικούς". Τι Κωστής Παλαμάς και μα...κιες, αυτοί στο ποίημα δε παίζονται.


Τελικά είναι γενικό το κακό. Ο γείτονας απέναντι απο μένα που είναι στην ΟΝ τα ίδια με μένα είχε χθές. Άρα τα dslam είναι για  :Hammer:  Δε φταίει το pirelli.

----------


## CMS

Μα δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλαμβανόμαστε ...δεν φταίει το pirelli ... το έχουμε χιλιογράψει ...και η λύση που δίνεται με το νέο λογισμικό 1.26 ακόμα και με το 1.23 ή 1.25 που είχε πειραματικά δοκιμαστεί σε μερικούς στο παρελθόν ήταν ασπιρίνη και όχι φάρμακο ...απλά προσπαθούσε τα λάθη της γραμμής που συσσωρεύονταν στο stack του pirelli δημιουργώντας συμφόρηση στην λειτουργία του ... να διαγράφονται αυτόματα ή στο κάτω κάτω ...να γίνεται reset από μόνο του όταν μπούκωνε στο απροχώρητο  ... η κατάσταση φυσικά και οφείλεται στο DSLAM και όχι στο pirelli .. στην αρχή πίστευα ότι μπορεί να ήταν λάθος παρτίδα από pirelli ..δεν ήταν ούτε αυτό όμως ... προφανώς κάρτες της ΟΝ στο DSLAM δημιουργούν λάθη που ενδεχομένως ανάλογα με την μάρκα τους αλλά και την φόρτισή τους (πλήθος χρηστών της ΟΝ πάνω στς κάρτες) δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα σε μερικά DSLAM ... να αναφέρω ότι το pirelli μου λειτουργεί άψογα σχεδόν πάντα με ελάχιστα έως λίγα λάθη προφανώς γιατί οι κάρτες στο DSLAM του Χολαργού είναι καλύτερες ή δεν είναι φορτωμένες ... μία ωραία μέρα πείστηκα για το πρόβλημα που γράφει ο ultra ... γιατί ξαφνικά και χωρίς λόγο είδα τα λάθη της γραμμής να γίνονται χιλιάδες σε λίγη ώρα ... δεν το ξαναείδα όμως ευτυχώς το πρόβλημα ...  

Πρόκειται δηλαδή κύρια για πρόβλημα σε κάρτες του DSLAM ... μάρκα τους και φόρτιση χρήσης (settings) της κάρτας στο DSLAM ... και επειδή το πρόβλημα μερικές φορές συμβαίνει συχνότερα προφανώς και μπορεί να φταίει ότι η ΟΝ προσπαθεί κάπως να το αποκαθιστά από το κέντρο της αυτόματα με κάποια reset αλλά ενδεχομένως δεν το καταφέρνει πάντα ... το πρόβλημα φυσικά και είναι εντονότερο στους χρήστες που βρίσκονται μακριά αφού εισπράττουν και τα περισσότερα λάθη από τις απώλειες / παρεμβολές της γραμμής τους ...

Υπάρχουν και μερικά άλλα θέματα ...δεν ξέρω σε πόσους συμβαίνουν ... παρατηρώ από καιρού εις καιρόν διαφορές στην γραμμή ... πότε βρίσκεται σε fast mode και συγχρονίζει στα 15227 με SNR 11 αλλά μερικές φορές γυρνά σε interleaved (και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχω ανοιγοκλείσει το pirelli) με συγχρονισμό στα 14300 και SNR 6 ... :Crazy:  ... ενδεχομένως αυτό να συμβαίνει όταν υπάρχει κάποιο μπούκωμα στις κάρτες ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο ... στην πραγματικότητα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η γραμμή είναι σταθερότατη ... αλλά σίγουρα συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα και πιο γρήγορα στην πρώτη περίπτωση ... η διαφορά στο download δεν είναι άξια λόγου ...περίπου 100 KB/s (από 1450 στην πρώτη περίπτωση πέφτει στα 1350 στην δεύτερη ) ... πάντως προφανώς οι δύο περιπτώσεις δείχνουν ότι το δίκτυο έχει μεταπτώσεις για κάποιους λόγους ... που δεν σχετίζονται με τον χαλκό της γραμμής μας ...

----------


## dimitris85

Δηλαδή εμένα που 12 μέρες μετά από άπειρα προβλήματα δούλεψε σωστά χωρίς ούτε ένα reset είναι μάλλον τυχαίο ε??Εχω παραμείνει στο 1.21 και η γραμμή μου ήταν αθλια...

----------


## CMS

> Δηλαδή εμένα που 12 μέρες μετά από άπειρα προβλήματα δούλεψε σωστά χωρίς ούτε ένα reset είναι μάλλον τυχαίο ε??Εχω παραμείνει στο 1.21 και η γραμμή μου ήταν αθλια...


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι ...υπάρχουν αλλαγές και στα DSLAM από την ΟΝ ... σε μερικούς οι γραμμές βελτιώθηκαν ... αρκετοί αναφέρουν βελτίωση των γραμμών τους χωρίς αναβάθμιση του firmware ...

----------


## atheos71

Eδώ μια περίπτωση βελτίωσης!Δεν είχα βέβαια ποτέ τραγικά προβλήματα , αλλά διέκρινα -χωρίς αναβάθμιση
firmware- μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα(και ειδικά τέτοια ώρα).

----------


## intech

Μήν ξεχνάμαι οτι κάποιες φορές, υπαρχουν παράπλευρες απώλειες...

----------


## CMS

Προφανώς σκαλίσανε κάρτες σε μερικά DSLAM αλλά εξαιρέσανε την Νέα Σμύρνη γιατί παρατηρούν κάποιο χρήστη φίλο μου που παραπονιέται έντονα όταν ξαφνικά έχει κάποια λάθη και πέφτει 20 kbps ο συγχρονισμός του ... :ROFL:  τον προτρέπω να μην βιαστεί με το ConnX γιατί δεν ακούγονται καλά νέα για τις νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ που θα ξημερώσουν ... :Whistle:

----------


## intech

> Προφανώς σκαλίσανε κάρτες σε μερικά DSLAM αλλά εξαιρέσανε την Νέα Σμύρνη γιατί παρατηρούν κάποιο χρήστη φίλο μου που παραπονιέται έντονα όταν ξαφνικά έχει κάποια λάθη και πέφτει 20 kbps ο συγχρονισμός του ... τον προτρέπω να μην βιαστεί με το ConnX γιατί δεν ακούγονται καλά νέα για τις νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ που θα ξημερώσουν ...


 


Off Topic


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :Rock guitar:

----------


## atheos71

> Προφανώς σκαλίσανε κάρτες σε μερικά DSLAM αλλά εξαιρέσανε την Νέα Σμύρνη γιατί παρατηρούν κάποιο χρήστη φίλο μου που παραπονιέται έντονα όταν ξαφνικά έχει κάποια λάθη και πέφτει 20 kbps ο συγχρονισμός του ... τον προτρέπω να μην βιαστεί με το ConnX γιατί δεν ακούγονται καλά νέα για τις νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ που θα ξημερώσουν ...


Mην τον "κουρδίζεις" κι εμφανιστεί δριμύτερος .... :ROFL: 

*Spoiler:*




			Oύτε συνεννοημένοι νά 'μαστε.Έφτασε! :ROFL:

----------


## CMS

> Mην τον "κουρδίζεις" κι εμφανιστεί δριμύτερος ....


ξέρω ότι διαβάζει , τον βλέπω , και τον ψήνω ... :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Συμπλήρωσα *54.5* ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας, έχοντας ξεσκίσει τη γραμμή με down/up σε torrents, online gaming, downloading, streaming...

Τα λάθη είναι μόλις *3659* και το φαινόμενο δεν εμφανίστηκε (_πρωτοφανές από την Τρίτη του Πάσχα, που συνέβενε συνεχώς_).

Αυτό όμως δε με εμπόδισε να προβώ σε αίτηση ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ της σύνδεσης, παρά τα παρακάλια τους να το ξανασκεφθώ...

Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. και το Connex με περιμένουν... (Εκεί τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι τo DSLam του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου πετάει).

----------


## CMS

> Συμπλήρωσα *54.5* ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας, έχοντας ξεσκίσει τη γραμμή με down/up σε torrents, online gaming, downloading, streaming...
> 
> Τα λάθη είναι μόλις *3659* και το φαινόμενο δεν εμφανίστηκε (_πρωτοφανές από την Τρίτη του Πάσχα, που συνέβενε συνεχώς_).
> 
> Αυτό όμως δε με εμπόδισε να προβώ σε αίτηση ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ της σύνδεσης, παρά τα παρακάλια τους να το ξανασκεφθώ...
> 
> Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. και το Connex με περιμένουν... (Εκεί τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι τo DSLam του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου πετάει).


Με τα ίδια λεφτά θα είχες άλλη μια γραμμή ΟΝ, δύο τηλέφωνα ... δύο IPTV και 32 Mbps ... :Whistle:

----------


## amora

> Συμπλήρωσα *54.5* ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας, έχοντας ξεσκίσει τη γραμμή με down/up σε torrents, online gaming, downloading, streaming...
> 
> Τα λάθη είναι μόλις *3659* και το φαινόμενο δεν εμφανίστηκε (_πρωτοφανές από την Τρίτη του Πάσχα, που συνέβενε συνεχώς_).
> 
> Αυτό όμως δε με εμπόδισε να προβώ σε αίτηση ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ της σύνδεσης, παρά τα παρακάλια τους να το ξανασκεφθώ...
> 
> Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. και το Connex με περιμένουν... (Εκεί τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι τo DSLam του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου πετάει).


Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει την πορεία σου ως συνδρομητής της ΟΝ, αυτό που έχω να παρατηρήσω είναι ότι επέδειξες μεγάλη αανεκτικότητα. Ήσουν από τους πιο φανατικούς υποστηρικτές έχοντας καλές υπηρεσίες, όμως αυτό που σε εξώθησε στην απόφαση αυτή (και σωστά κατά τη γνώμη μου) είναι η διαπίστωση παντελούς έλλειψης αξιοπιστίας που χαρακτηρίζει τουλάχιστον τεχνικά αυτήν την εταιρεία. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καφενές ή αν έχουν πέσει θύματα των προμηθευτών τους, αλλά ένα είναι το βέβαιο: δεν έχουν μηχανισμούς αποφυγής αλλά και επίλυσης προβλημάτων, κάτι που τους κάνει μη ελκυστικούς σε χρήστες που επιζητούν καλές υπηρεσίες και όχι απλά φτήνια. 

Καλή τύχη στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθείς.

Κατά τα άλλα........ θα τα λέμε στο φόρουμ -πού αλλού- στα νήματα της ΟΝ :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει την πορεία σου ως συνδρομητής της ΟΝ, αυτό που έχω να παρατηρήσω είναι ότι επέδειξες μεγάλη αανεκτικότητα. Ήσουν από τους πιο φανατικούς υποστηρικτές έχοντας καλές υπηρεσίες, όμως αυτό που σε εξώθησε στην απόφαση αυτή (και σωστά κατά τη γνώμη μου) είναι η διαπίστωση παντελούς έλλειψης αξιοπιστίας που χαρακτηρίζει τουλάχιστον τεχνικά αυτήν την εταιρεία. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καφενές ή αν έχουν πέσει θύματα των προμηθευτών τους, αλλά ένα είναι το βέβαιο: δεν έχουν μηχανισμούς αποφυγής αλλά και επίλυσης προβλημάτων, κάτι που τους κάνει μη ελκυστικούς σε χρήστες που επιζητούν καλές υπηρεσίες και όχι απλά φτήνια. 
> 
> Καλή τύχη στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθείς.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα........ θα τα λέμε στο φόρουμ -πού αλλού- στα νήματα της ΟΝ




Off Topic


		Σοβαρά πίστεψες ότι διέκοψε την ΟΝ ? :Whistle: 

ή ότι θα πάει στον ΟΤΕ ? :Whistle: 

Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν τον έχεις γνωρίσει ... :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Kάτι μου λέει πως δε θα μπορέσει ν'αποχωριστεί τη *ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ή ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό (!)*  :ROFL:

----------


## amora

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σοβαρά πίστεψες ότι διέκοψε την ΟΝ ?
> 
> ή ότι θα πάει στον ΟΤΕ ?
> 
> Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν τον έχεις γνωρίσει ...




Off Topic


		Μάλλον φταίει ότι δε με έχει γνωρίσει ούτε αυτός  :Crazy:  
Όλο μου τη σκάτε τώρα τελευταία, αισθάνομαι σαν το βλάκα της τάξης που όλοι του κάνουν πλάκες  :Embarassed:  :Chair:  :Sorry:  :Redface:  :Stupid:  :Hammered:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## intech

Είμαι σίγουρος οτι είναι ακόμα εδώ!!!!! :Smile: 

Μην Με Κάνεις να Aμαρτήσω.. :ROFL: 
Εδω και καιρό, σταμάτησα το hacking..... etc :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ...

----------


## Avesael

> Είμαι σίγουρος οτι είναι ακόμα εδώ!!!!!
> 
> Μην Με Κάνεις να Aμαρτήσω..
> Εδω και καιρό, σταμάτησα το hacking..... etc...


Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;  :Whistle:   :Thinking:   :Smile:

----------


## MadAGu

μη βαράτε τον ποιητή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

*Last Update*

*Μετά από 82 ώρες και 15 λεπτά συνεχούς λειτουργίας:*


*Spoiler:*




Indicator Name


Near End Indicator


Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction


0


0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction


0


0

Fast Path CRC Error


18


6920

Interleaved Path CRC Error


0


0

Loss of Signal Defect


0


---

Fast Path HEC Error


19


0

Interleaved Path HEC Error


0


0




*Να υποθέσω ότι λύθηκε το πρόβλημα; Να περιμένω την εμφάνιση άλλων προβλημάτων; Να συνεχίσω κανονικά τη διαδικασία για Connex 24 ;*

----------


## atheos71

Kαλά είσαι!Που να δεις σε μένα σούρσιμο...
Μια ώρα να κατεβάσει 100 mb...

----------


## Avesael

Με ΟΝ ή με Νετ ουάν;

----------


## atheos71

Mε Νετ ... αλλά rapidshare.Σε nvidia που δοκίμασα είναι εντάξει ~1.5 mb/s ,όσο σηκώνει η γραμμή.

----------


## intech

> Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;


Μα τι άλλο.

Καντάδα κάτω απο το παράθυρο σου.... :Razz: 
Μπροστά στην πόρτα (ες) σου... :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

Νόμιζα ότι ήμουν΄' διαμαρτυρόμενος΄' .......

Ισως χωρίς αιτία. (εννοώ ουσιαστική)

ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ.......

Γιαυτό σε χρειαζόμαστε ΕΔΩ!!!!!!

----------


## satel

Τέλος στην περίοδο των καλών υπηρεσιών από την ΟΝ, μπήκα και εγώ στο club των ίδιων προβλημάτων.

Ενω για 8 μήνες δεν είχα κανένα θέμα και ήμουν απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος ξαφνικά κόπηκε η γραμμή για μια εβδομάδα μέχρι να βρουν ότι ήταν πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ και να το φτιάξουν μέσω αυτού.

Τρεις μέρες μετά την επανασύνδεση ο συγχρονισμός έπεσε στα 60kbps ενώ μέχρι τότε ήταν 15Μ με SNR 31 και att 12. Από χθες μου "έφτιαξαν" τη σύνδεση, συγχρονίζω στα 10Μ περίπου, έριξαν το SNR 13 και τα λάθη τραβάν την ανηφόρα. Κάθε κλικ που κάνω είναι και 3-4 χιλιάδες errors.

Άντε παιδιά, καλως σας βρήκα.

----------


## papakion

Φιλε satel θα τολμήσω να πω πως η διαφορά που βλεπεις στην γραμμή σου μαλλον οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ... λογικά κατι εκαναν και εμεινες από όλες τις υπηρεσίες και στην επανασύνδεση απλά δεν σε εβαλα εκει που ησουν πριν.
Ευχομαι να λυθούν γρηγορα τα προβληματα σου γιατι με 12db att που ανεφερες πρεπει να εισαι διπλα στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## satel

Μα για τρεις μέρες από την επανασύνδεση ήμουν πάλι στα 15 με την προηγούμενη ταχύτητα. Χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Μέσα στο Πάσχα άρχισε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## papakion

Λαθος καταλαβα τοτε.... συγνωμη

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Σε Nvidia server ποιανω 700 kb συνεχεια

----------


## papakion

Αν πιάνεις 700kb δεν εχεις την ταχυτητα που γραφει το προφιλ σου  :Whistle:

----------


## CMS

700 kbps ? δηλαδή 87,5 kBps συγχρονισμένος στα 16384 ?

 :Stunned:  :Stunned:  :Stunned:  :Stunned:  :Stunned:

----------


## atheos71

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=83

...κι εγώ απόρησα πιο πριν.

----------


## cnp5

Μάλλον 700KB/sec εννοεί  :Smile: 
σύνηθες λάθος...

----------


## atheos71

7mbit ταχύτητα χονδρικά.Πάλι λίγο ,για τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής του...

----------


## vazelo

Kαι παλι καλα να λεει!

----------


## atheos71

Γιατί,η δική γραμμή με 44 db attn., "πιάνει" πιο πάνω.Δε δικαιολογείται....

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Μάλλον 700KB/sec εννοεί 
> σύνηθες λάθος...


Σωστος 1+

----------


## Avesael

*96 ώρες και 30 λεπτά*, τουτέστιν *4 ημέρες και 30 λεπτά*, συνεχούς λειτουργίας του Pirelli με *7884* Fast Path CRC Errors στο DSLam.

Θα συνεχίζω να ενημερώνω και να ελέγχω όσο έχω ακόμα ΟΝ, για να βγάλουμε όλοι τα συμπεράσματα μας...

----------


## atheos71

Δε θα βγάλεις άκρη ... Είχα μείνει 33 μέρες αδιαλείπτου λειτουργίας του πιρελλίου ...
Μια-δυο φορές την εβδομάδα , κάνω ένα restart να καθαρίσει απ'τα λάθη ,τώρα...

----------


## papakion

Παρεπιπτόντως, μετά το Πασχα εχω ξαναγυρίσει και γω στο ENA RESTART ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ, ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ TON KANEI ΠΕΡΑ.....

----------


## dennis7

Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί το πρόβλημα του νήματος δεν επηρρεάζει το upload ( τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό συμβαίνει )?  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Αυτο ειναι αληθεια που λεει ο φιλος dennis

----------


## amora

Μιλώντας σήμερα με τεχνικό (ήταν όντως τεχνικός, όχι "τεχνικός") της ΟΝ για το θέμα του χαμηλού συγχρονισμού της γραμμής μου (7900 down με 7dB SNR στα 29dB attenuation), μου επιβεβαίωσε ότι το 1.26 σε συνδυασμό με αντίστοιχη αναβάθμιση στα MSAN έχει επιφέρει τρομακτική βελτίωση στο μηχανισμό διόρθωσης λαθών, επιλύοντας στην ουσία το πρόβλημα. Πιθανότατα (δική μου εκτίμηση), όπου υπάρχει βελτίωση συμπεριφοράς με 1.21 έχει γίνει η εργασία στο MSAN, ενώ όπου δεν υπάρχει βελτίωση με το 1.26 δεν έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση στο MSAN, ή υπάρχουν και άλλες γενεσιουργές αιτίες του προβλήματος ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Γεγονός είναι ότι εξακολουθεί να είναι μια πολύ σύνθετη κατάσταση, που έχει δρόμο ακόμη για να διορθωθεί οριστικά σε όλους τους συνδρομητές (εγώ θεωρώ ότι σε μένα έχει λυθεί). 

Τώρα για το θέμα του συγχρονισμού της γραμμής μου, παρ' όλο που όπως φαίνεται κάποια προβλήματα υπάρχουν στη διαδρομή του χαλκού (πχ βραχυκυκλώματα) που μειώνουν το SNR, μου είπαν ότι και να δηλώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, ο τελευταίος δε θα κάνει τίποτα, επειδή έχει υποχρέωση επέμβασης μόνο σε συγχρονισμό κάτων των 2 Mbps. Κοινώς μένω εδώ που είμαι και ελπίζω σε βελτίωση γραμμής μόνο αν κάποτε μεταπηδήσω στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## Avesael

*Τελικά λες και το ήξερα.*
*Μετά από 4 ημέρες και 6 ώρες, στις 21:30 σήμερα το βράδυ, έφαγα ένα                                                                                 ωραιότατο disconnect από το xbox live και κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.*
*Μπαίνω στο Pirelli και βλέπω 8000 λάθη, κάνω refresh  10000 λάθη, refresh 13000 λάθη, ε! Και με καμιά εικοσαριά refresh έφτασα τις 100000 +*

*Έσβησα και ξανά άναψα το Pirelli και εκτός ότι συγχρόνισε στα 15996 όπως πρίν 1 εβδομάδα, τα λάθη ανέβαιναν 1-2 ανά δίλεπτο...*

*Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 38 crc errors μετά από 45 λεπτά...*

*Να δούμε ποσο θα κρατήσει όρθια η σύνδεση....*

----------


## intech

> *Τελικά λες και το ήξερα.*
> *Μετά από 4 ημέρες και 6 ώρες, στις 21:30 σήμερα το βράδυ, έφαγα ένα ωραιότατο disconnect από το xbox live και κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.*
> *Μπαίνω στο Pirelli και βλέπω 8000 λάθη, κάνω refresh 10000 λάθη, refresh 13000 λάθη, ε! Και με καμιά εικοσαριά refresh έφτασα τις 100000 +*
> 
> *Έσβησα και ξανά άναψα το Pirelli και εκτός ότι συγχρόνισε στα 15996 όπως πρίν 1 εβδομάδα, τα λάθη ανέβαιναν 1-2 ανά δίλεπτο...*
> 
> *Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 38 crc errors μετά από 45 λεπτά...*
> 
> *Να δούμε ποσο θα κρατήσει όρθια η σύνδεση....*


Καλή τύχη :Razz: 
Αλλα Αναρωτιέμαι ... βρε παιδιά πως γίνεται να..


Indicator NameNear End IndicatorFar End IndicatorFast Path FEC Correction00Interleaved Path FEC Correction00Fast Path CRC Error52735Interleaved Path CRC Error00Loss of Signal Defect0---Fast Path HEC Error120Interleaved Path HEC Error00
[Go Top]

<LI class=normalText>Statistics:
Received Cells1219879031Transmitted Cells6205376 

Υπάρχουν τέτοιες απιστευτες διαφορές!!!

Είναι θέμα Hardware της ΟΝ... :Whistle: 

Τι έχει βάλει στα Α/Κ.....
Αν όλα τα MSAN είναι τα ίδια, κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει... :Sad:

----------


## Avesael

Σε λιγότερο από 20 ώρες, 1,5 εκατομμύριο λάθη και "πάπαλα"... 



Off Topic


		Μήπως να πω στο Θείο Σωκράτη να αρχίσει τις απολύσεις εκεί στη Σωρού;  :Laughing:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Παντως εγω πιανω παντα full ταχυτητα

----------


## amora

> Σε λιγότερο από 20 ώρες, 1,5 εκατομμύριο λάθη και "πάπαλα"... 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μήπως να πω στο Θείο Σωκράτη να αρχίσει τις απολύσεις εκεί στη Σωρού;




Off Topic


		Πω πω, ούτε ο Μπελούτσι δεν κάνει τόσα λάθη σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο...


*Spoiler:*




			Για να μην πω για τον Πάτσα και τις πάσες ακριβείας (σε αντίπαλο) στα 5 μέτρα...

----------


## CMS

Off Topic


		Υπάρχει και ο Βύντρα ... που έχει μπερδέψει στις σέντρες το δικό μας με το αμερικάνικο ποδόσφαιρο ...

----------


## Avesael

> Παντως εγω πιανω παντα full ταχυτητα


Ολίγον άσχετον...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarassed:

----------


## atheos71

Oύτε στη δική μου γραμμή δεν είδα τόσα λάθη σε τόσο χρόνο...

----------


## Avesael

Έρχεται και η σειρά σου Άρη! Δε γλυτώνει κανείς!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## amora

> Έρχεται και η σειρά σου Άρη! Δε γλυτώνει κανείς!


Είναι πολλά τα λάθη Άρη...

----------


## atheos71

Έχω κι άλλη σύνδεση! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 46 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........

Kαντέμηδες,γρουσούζηδες .... έπεσε ,αλλά ηρωικά,η γραμμή ... Με φάγατε ρεεεε!!!! :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Που να δεις πόσο αργό είναι το σερφάρισμα και με NetOne....

----------


## intech

ΩΧ ΩΧ ΩΧ..... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα!

Πρωί 08:00, CRC Errors 276.000 αλλά χωρίς κόλλημα! Δε ξέρω αν το άφηνα τι θα αντίκριζα το απόγευμα.
Καλού κακού του τράβηξα ένα restart και ήρθε στα ίσια του. Εκεί πάντως που είχε 7-8 χιλιάδες λάθη σε 4,5 ημέρες, τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες δύο restarts και κοντά 2 εκατομμύρια λάθη...

Την επόμενη φορά (που θα υπάρξει πλέον σίγουρα), θα μπει πάνω το Speedtouch.
Αυτό τουλάχιστον λόγω καλύτερης διαχείρισης, θα κρατάει λίγο περισσότερο...

----------


## amora

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Πρωί 08:00, CRC Errors 276.000 αλλά χωρίς κόλλημα! Δε ξέρω αν το άφηνα τι θα αντίκριζα το απόγευμα.
> Καλού κακού του τράβηξα ένα restart και ήρθε στα ίσια του. Εκεί πάντως που είχε 7-8 χιλιάδες λάθη σε 4,5 ημέρες, τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες δύο restarts και κοντά 2 εκατομμύρια λάθη...
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά (που θα υπάρξει πλέον σίγουρα), θα μπει πάνω το Speedtouch.
> Αυτό τουλάχιστον λόγω καλύτερης διαχείρισης, θα κρατάει λίγο περισσότερο...


Χρήστομ απέκτησες το πρόβλημα που με βασάνιζε (όπως και πάρα πολλούς άλλους) από την αρχή της σύνδεσής μου στην ΟΝ (Οκτώβριο). Εγώ (προς το παρόν και χωρίς καμιά βεβαιότητα φυσικά) ξέμπλεξα. Το πιο ανησυχητικό είναι η ...αποδημικότητα του φαινομένου που μεταφέρεται σε άλλους συνδρομητές.


*Spoiler:*




			Λες να πήρες εσύ το δικό μου πρόβλημα; Περίπου ταυτόχρονα με τη λύση του σε εμένα το απέκτησες εσύ... :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Την καλύτερη διαχείριση, την είχα δει με το Speedtouch ,αλλά έπρεπε να το βάλω στη σύνδεση με ΝetOne.
Αλλά και με Crypto πάλι καλύτερα είναι.

----------


## Avesael

Το ανησυχητικό είναι αυτό που είπες.
Η εξάπλωση του φαινομένου σε πολλούς πλέον συνδρομητές, σε μεγάλο βαθμό από όσο γνωρίζω (και για άτομα εκτός forum).

----------


## atheos71

Στην περιοχή σου ή ευρύτερα;

----------


## Avesael

Καλά για την περιοχή μου δεν το συζητώ καν!
Αν εξαιρέσω αυτούς που γνωρίζω, και τα 3 "free"   :Whistle:  wireless με ΟΝ που πιάνω στη γειτονιά, έχουν κάτι δις λάθη και κάθε τόσο restarts...

Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό. Ξέρω για Χαλάνδρι, Ίλιον, Π.Φάληρο, Καλλιθέα, Κηφισιά, Ν.Κόσμο, Χολαργό, Αγία Παρασκευή, Ηλιούπολη και Αργυρούπολη... 
Εκεί έχω συγγενείς και φίλους που τραβάνε το ίδιο κουπί...

----------


## atheos71

Προς τα δυτικά δε βλέπω , ούτε έχω ακούσει κάτι.Σαν κύμα κακοκαιρίας φαίνεται,λίγο παρατεταμένο ....

----------


## papakion

> Καλά για την περιοχή μου δεν το συζητώ καν!
> Αν εξαιρέσω αυτούς που γνωρίζω, και τα 3 "free"   wireless με ΟΝ που πιάνω στη γειτονιά, έχουν κάτι δις λάθη και κάθε τόσο restarts...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό. Ξέρω για Χαλάνδρι, Ίλιον, Π.Φάληρο, Καλλιθέα, Κηφισιά, Ν.Κόσμο, Χολαργό, Αγία Παρασκευή, Ηλιούπολη και Αργυρούπολη... 
> Εκεί έχω συγγενείς και φίλους που τραβάνε το ίδιο κουπί...


Βαλε και Α/Κ Αχαρνών μέσα να εισαι τζετ

----------


## con

Χτες και σήμερα το πρόβλημα σε μένα είναι πολύ έντονο. Από το συνηθισμένο 1 restart/ημέρα έχω πάει στα 1 ανά τρείς ώρες.

----------


## Avesael

Τι να πεις και τι να σχολιάσεις πλέον...

----------


## Rebel Scum

Πάντως θα πω αυτό που είχα πει όταν ανέκυψε το θέμα στη δική μου γραμμή με την ΟΝ...ενώ για 2+ μήνες ήμουν μια χαρά ξαφνικά άρχισαν τα "όργανα".

Το ότι το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται σε πολλούς που για καιρό έιχαν καλή γραμμή (και τελευταία σε γραμμές με καλά χαρακτηριστικά) με κάνει να υποθέτω πως έχει να κάνει με το πόσοι χρήστες φορτώνονται πάνω στις κάρτες του DSLAM... δηλαδή μπορεί κάνας γείτονας να έβαλε ΟΝ και να χάλασε η γραμμή για να το θέσω λίγο μπακαλίστικα :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Το πρόβλημα αυτό λοιπόν φαίνεται να γενικεύεται σε πολλούς χρήστες της ΟΝ  σε διαφορετικές περιοχές ακόμα και σε γραμμές που ήταν καλές δηλαδή με χαμηλά σχετικά attenuation και καλά SNR ...συνεπώς σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει στα DSLAM να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες της ΟΝ με την αύξηση των χρηστών της ... όχι με όλες όμως και όχι σε όλα τα DSLAM ... αφού σε πολλούς χρήστες που μάλιστα είχαν σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο θέμα αυτό είδαν βελτίωση ... ενδεχομένως να βρίσκεται μεγάλης κλίμακα απόπειρα της ΟΝ να αποκαταστήσει σταδιακά τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα ...ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι μπόρα που θα περάσει για όλους τους χρήστες της ΟΝ ... να δούμε και η ΟΝ τί θα απαντήσει στο θέμα ...

Από την άλλη μεριά το adsl της ΟΝ σε πολύ κόσμο πάει καλά ...από απόψεως ping, bandwidth , surfing κτλ .

Φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορούμε πάντα να τα έχουμε όλα ...τουλάχιστον όμως πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να ζητάμε σε όλα την λύση τους ...να γίνει δηλαδή καλύτερη η ΟΝ σε όλους τους τομείς ...και σε αυτό μπορούμε να αγωνιστούμε και να βοηθήσουμε όλοι μας με τις μικρές μας δυνάμεις...

----------


## Avesael

> Πάντως θα πω αυτό που είχα πει όταν ανέκυψε το θέμα στη δική μου γραμμή με την ΟΝ...ενώ για 2+ μήνες ήμουν μια χαρά ξαφνικά άρχισαν τα "όργανα".
> 
> Το ότι το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται σε πολλούς που για καιρό έιχαν καλή γραμμή (και τελευταία σε γραμμές με καλά χαρακτηριστικά) *με κάνει να υποθέτω πως έχει να κάνει με το πόσοι χρήστες φορτώνονται πάνω στις κάρτες του DSLAM... δηλαδή μπορεί κάνας γείτονας να έβαλε ΟΝ και να χάλασε η γραμμή για να το θέσω λίγο μπακαλίστικα*


Ξέρεις πολλά και πρέπει να πεθάνεις...  :Gun:  :Chair:  :Medic: 

*OMERTA*

----------


## cnp5

> Ξέρεις πολλά και πρέπει να πεθάνεις... 
> 
> *OMERTA*


Λογικό δεν είναι  :Wink: 

Θυμάστε όταν έβαλε πρώτη φορά ο ΟΤΕ (και η vivodi) ADSL; Δεν είχαμε πόρτες και τα DSLAM ήταν πίτα! σιγά σιγά (όσο αυξάνονταν ο αριθμός ADSL χρηστών) τα κέντρα αναβαθμίστηκαν με νέες κάρτες κτλ...

Δε ξέρω αν συμβαίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο με την On τώρα (δε θα ήταν απίθανο με του χρήστες που μάζεψε σε λίγο χρόνο) αλλά μη ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα τρέχουν αναβαθμίσεις στα κέντρα... μπορεί όλα αυτά να είναι αποτέλεσμα των εργασιών που άρχισαν λίγο πριν το Πάσχα και τρέχουν ακόμα...

----------


## Avesael

Επειδή δεν έδωσα αναφορά, δε σημαίνει ότι λύθηκε το πρόβλημα σε εμένα...
Απλά βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι...
 :Closed topic:

----------


## anendotos

Τόσο καιρό που δεν έγραφα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχε το πρόβλημα.
Από το Μάρτιο διορθώθηκαν οι κόφτες και παίζει στα μέγιστα του χρονισμού και χωρίς πολλά κωλύματα. Το βράδυ το έκλεινα εγώ προληπτικά γιατί κάποια στιγμή πάγωνε.
Ομως αρχές Μαίου μπήκε το 1.26 και από τότε έχουμε τα απρόβλεπτα κωλύματα. Ξαφνικά τα λάθη γίνονται δισεκατομύρια και δεν παίζει τίποτα. Αν δεν γίνει επανεκκίνηση είτε απο την τροφοδοσία είτε από τη σελίδα του pirelli παγώνουν τα πάντα και δεν επανέρχονται.
Το πρόβλημα έγινε μεγαλύτερο και άντε να δεις τι φταίει.
Δεν το έχουν λύσει και ούτε μπορούν, είναι η γνώμη μου.
Ας είναι καλά ο αυτόματος πιλότος.
Και μη χειρότερα.

----------


## atheos71

Έτσι , γίνεται.Κάποια στιγμή βαριόμαστε ν'ασχολούμαστε με το πότε θα στρώσει η κατάσταση.

----------


## Avesael

Έτσι για να έχουμε να λέμε...

CRC Errors 138086...
Ακόμα να κολλήσει όμως το λαστιχάκι...  :Thinking: 
Συνήθως  πάνω από 100.000  άρχιζαν τα όργανα...


........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Περιμένω να περάσει η ώρα για να πάω σε μία βάφτιση και είπα να κάνω ένα check... (η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία πλέον)

Υ.Γ. Από Παρασκευή 8 το πρωί είναι up η σύνδεση...

----------


## efiandra

πρωτη φορα χωρις αποσυνδεση απο εχτες στισ 9 το βραδυ με λαθη 80000.περιοχη Λυκοβρυση. :Worthy:

----------


## atheos71

Aπ'την πλευρά μου , αρχίζω να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα στην ΟΝ.... :Crazy: 
Αν δε δεις τα χειρότερα , δεν εκτιμάς τα ... λιγότερο χειρότερα.... :Razz:

----------


## con

Η κατάσταση σε μένα πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Από 1 restart τη μέρα έχω πάει σε ~8. Το παράξενο είναι οτι πολλές φορές πλέον γίνεται αποσυγχρονισμός του pirelli. 
Στο log μου εμφανίζεται συχνά το παρακάτω: 
05/12/2008  09:24:48 TR069:Inform Fail!!(Invalid URL or ACS unreachable)
05/12/2008  09:24:17 TR069:Sending 1 BOOT inform.
Το μήνυμα παρουσιάστηκε 10 περίπου φορές συνεχόμενα σε διαστήματα του ενός λεπτού μεταξύ τους και μετά σταμάτησε.
Προσπαθεί να μπει μήπως νέο firmware? Έχω ακόμα την 1.21S

----------


## Rebel Scum

Από αυτά που διαβάζω πολλοί πλέον αποκτούν το πρόβλημα με τον ίδιο τρόπο που το είχα και εγώ (στην αρχή λίγο και στη συνέχεια πολύ έντονα). Θα επιμείνω πως ο λόγος εμφάνισής του είναι αυτός για τον οποίο πρέπει να αποδημίσω εις Κύριον... :Razz: 

Α και ως υπενθύμιση δεν παίζει ρόλο ο συνολικός αριθμός των λαθών αλλά η ρυθμός αύξησής τους.

----------


## cnp5

Μπορεί να μην έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα εδώ... αλλά ίσως και να έχει... Το παρακάτω συνέβει 2 φορές το ΣΚ που πέρασε, μια ξημερώματα Σαββάτου και μια σήμερα το πρωί. Να πω εδώ ότι ο Firewall του pirelli (σαν option είναι ενεργοποιημένος σε εμένα) ήταν κλειστός για διάφορους λόγους όλο το ΣΚ.

Ξαφνικά και ενώ όλα δούλευαν ωραία και καλά, το pirelli προσπάθησε αρκετές φορές να ενημερωθεί από τους server της On. Οι γνωστές TR-69 inform αιτήσεις που βλέπουμε στο log του pirelli. Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες και αποτυχίες, έλαβε ένα request to BOOT από το server ή από κάποιο μηχανισμό της On. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι από το σημείο αυτό και μετά, όλες οι προσπάθειες για συγχρονισμό απέτυχαν. Το modem είχε βρει ADSL αλλά δε μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει με το modem στην άλλη πλευρά (Τα γνωστά PADI κτλ μηνύματα πάλι στο log). Το άφησα επίτηδες αρκετή ώρα (20 λεπτά) να προσπαθεί χωρίς επιτυχία. Τελικά μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες έπαιρνε απάντηση από το άλλο modem χωρίς όμως να καταφέρνει να συνδεθεί και άντε πάλι από την αρχή (δε κράτησα τα log... θα το κάνω την επόμενη φορά όμως  :Smile:  ).

Η μόνη λύση ήταν να κλείσω το modem (από το διακόπτη ρεύματος) και να το ξανά ανοίξω. Τότε κατάφερε σε πολύ λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αυτό που επί 20 λεπτά προσπαθούσε πριν... να συγχρονίσει.

Το firmware του pirelli είναι το 1.26 και ίσως να έχει να κάνει με αυτό (κάποιο πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία μετά από "εξωτερική" αίτηση για reboot. Το έστειλα στην On Telecoms (δυστυχώς χωρίς τα logs) και περιμένω απάντηση...)

Να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι στο μενού status του pirelli, υπάρχει ένα πλήκτρο Connect/Disconnect. Ούτε η χρήση αυτών τον πλήκτρων βοήθησε το modem να συνδεθεί... μόνο το power off και power on.

----------


## papakion

Off Topic


		Για αυτο σε χασαμε καποια στιγμη?  :Smile: 



Μου εδωσες μια ιδέα Κωστα με το Firewall. (ULTRACG7 διαβαζε παρακατω τι λεω). Στην προσπάθεια που είχαμε με τον ULTRACG7 να συνδέσουμε τα 2 XBOXια μας το Σαββατο το βραδυ, είχαμε αποτυχία. Φταναμε στο σημείο να βλέπουμε ο ένας το game του αλλουνού αλλα η προσπάθεια για join ήταν πάντα άκαρπη. Να σημειώσω ότι έχω και γω ενεργοποιημένο το firewall. Λες να έφταιγε κατι από εκει? Γιατι κανονικά δεν επρεπε να συμβαινει αφου τον περιορισμό του ping limit τον ειχαμε κατα πολύ ξεπεράσει (11ms μεταξύ μας-μπράβο On- :One thumb up: ).  :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

Ξέχασα να σας ρωτήσω γιατί με είχατε νυστάξει με τις απόπειρες εκίνη την ώρα ...UpnP είχατε ενεργοποιημένο εκείνη την ώρα ? κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δοκιμάσετε και με το pirelli firewall και κάθε άλλο firewall απενεργοποιημένο ... άσε που αν θυμάμαι καλά Αλέξη εκείνη την ώρα είχες και συ αποσυγχρονισμούς ...

----------


## papakion

Firewall αλλο-πλην του Pirelli- ενεργοποιημένο εγω δεν εχω (τουλαχιστον στο PC που "κρατούσε" το tunneling προγραμμα). Με το ίδιο PC-προγραμμα και με το Original ΧΒΟΧ παίζω κανονικά με άλλους. To UPnP το έχω απενεργοποιημενο στο Pirelli.
Ισως να εφταιγε τωρα που το σκέφτομαι ότι να μεν 11ms ping μεταξύ μας (PAPAKION vs ULTRACG7) αλλά υπάρχει και το ping στον Orbital (55ms εγώ) το οποίο είναι over του ping limit της m$.

Ξεφυγαμε από το thread όμως με αυτα και αυτα!

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, πριν από μισή ώρα το internet είχε αρχίσει να έχει αργή, πάαααρα πολύ αργή συμπεριφορά...
Μπαίνω στο *Pirelli* και τα λάθη από 180.000 και μετά από 3,5 ημέρες, άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν ανά 2-3 χιλιάδες σε κάθε refresh...
Τελικά δεν έσπασα το ρεκόρ των 4,5 συνεχόμενων ημερών που είχα παλαιότερα...  :Smile: 

Μέχρι να ξηλώσω το λάστιχο και να βάλω το *Thomson*, τα λάθη είχαν φθάσει κοντά τις 300.000 και συνέχιζαν την ανοδική τους πορεία και ασφαλώς internet δεν υπήρχε πλέον...  :Evil: 

Τώρα έχω πάνω οριστικά και αμετάκλητα το *Thomson* και απλά θα παρατηρήσω πόσο περισσότερο θα μπορέσει να κρατηθεί η γραμμή όρθια (αναλογιζόμενος την κατά πολύ καλύτερη διαχείριση λαθών που κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος router).

Κλείνω λέγοντας ότι, το 1.26 του λάστιχου σε συνδυασμό με το νέο firmware στα DSLam, αλλά και το "μποτιλιάρισμα" και "στρίμωγμα" στις κάρτες των Α/Κ όλων των νέων χρηστών, έχουν φέρει αυτά τα τραγικά αποτελέσματα σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο πλέον...
Και επειδή "μποτιλιάρισμα" και "στρίμωγμα" υπάρχει και σε άλλους ISP, η σημασία των 2 firmware upgrades είναι τεράστια και παίζει το σημαντικότερο ρόλο σε αυτή την άσχημη κατάσταση...  :Closed topic:

----------


## beatnick

Εμένα με το 1.26 έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα...
Όσοι δεν έχουν το νέο firmware να καλέσουν το 13801 να τους το περάσουν.

----------


## porcupine

δεν ξέρω βρέ παιδιά τι παίζει τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες, εκεί που όλα ήταν μια χαρά, κανένας θόρυβος στην γραμμή και σταθερός χρονισμός, πλέον πάλι μέσα στην φασαρία είμαι...
το χειρότερο δε όλων είναι η αστάθεια της γραμμής, κάνει τρομερά σκαμπανεβάσματα στον χρονισμό της, τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα και το τραγικό είναι πως οταν ξεκινήσω  τορρεντ, σταματάει το web browsing....  :Sad: 
για να μπορέσω να ξαναπαίξω με browsing, Θα πρέπει να κλέισω το torrent client και στην συνέχεια να κάνω restart το router....

----------


## beatnick

porcupine 
ποιο firmware έχεις;
μήπως είσαι στην Αγ Βαρβάρα;

----------


## cnp5

> δεν ξέρω βρέ παιδιά τι παίζει τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες, εκεί που όλα ήταν μια χαρά, κανένας θόρυβος στην γραμμή και σταθερός χρονισμός, πλέον πάλι μέσα στην φασαρία είμαι...
> το χειρότερο δε όλων είναι η αστάθεια της γραμμής, κάνει τρομερά σκαμπανεβάσματα στον χρονισμό της, τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα και το τραγικό είναι πως οταν ξεκινήσω  τορρεντ, σταματάει το web browsing.... 
> για να μπορέσω να ξαναπαίξω με browsing, Θα πρέπει να κλέισω το torrent client και στην συνέχεια να κάνω restart το router....


Εν μέρη λογικό... αν τα λάθη αυξήθηκαν λόγο θορύβου στη γραμμή (που μπορεί να μην έχει καμία σχέση με αναβαθμίσεις ή την ίδια την On...), το bandwidth της γραμμής σου αναλώνετε στη χρήση του torrent client και στην επικοινωνία για διορθώσεις στα λάθη... Αν η κατάσταση συνεχιστεί έτσι όλη τη μέρα (κάνε μερικά restart σήμερα του modem) τότε ίσως χρειαστεί να καλέσεις την On Telecoms για να σου κατεβάσουν τη ταχύτητα upload ή download, ή να ζητήσεις να κάνουν έλεγχο της γραμμής...

----------


## kostanen

επανέρχομαι, μετά απο πολύμηνη απουσία προβλημάτων, αφού η γραμμή μου με 5db κρατούσε καλά. Την Κυριακή όμως αναγκάστηκα να τους τηλεφωνήσω για απαράδεκτη ταχύτητα μετά από απανωτά restart και μου κάνανε αναβάθμιση στο 1,26 και χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν κλείδωμα στα 10,000 με θόρυβο ττα 11db. 
Χθες το βράδυ όμως έπεφτε η γραμμή (έσβηνε το λαμπάκι adsl) και αργούσε πολύ (1/2 ωρας) να ξανασυγχρονίσει. Συνέβη αυτό και σε κανένα άλλο ή αρχίσαμε πάλι...???

----------


## cnp5

> επανέρχομαι, μετά απο πολύμηνη απουσία προβλημάτων, αφού η γραμμή μου με 5db κρατούσε καλά. Την Κυριακή όμως αναγκάστηκα να τους τηλεφωνήσω για απαράδεκτη ταχύτητα μετά από απανωτά restart και μου κάνανε αναβάθμιση στο 1,26 και χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν κλείδωμα στα 10,000 με θόρυβο ττα 11db. 
> Χθες το βράδυ όμως έπεφτε η γραμμή (έσβηνε το λαμπάκι adsl) και αργούσε πολύ (1/2 ωρας) να ξανασυγχρονίσει. Συνέβη αυτό και σε κανένα άλλο ή αρχίσαμε πάλι...???


Μάλλον γίνονται εργασίες στο κέντρο σου, παρακολούθησε τη γραμμή σου σήμερα και αν μέχρι αύριο δε δεις βελτίωση... καλό θα ήταν να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο.

Από το Πάσχα έχουν αρχίσει ταυτόχρονες αναβαθμίσεις σε κέντρα και στα pirelli modem. Αν όλα πάνε καλά (όπως για την ώρα σε εμένα) θα δεις βελτίωση στη ποιότητα της γραμμής σου...

----------


## kostanen

μακάρι, άλλωστε η απόλυτη ταχύτητα δεν με ενδιαφέρει, αλλά η σταθερότητα, λόγω χρήσης της iptv. Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί να μου κλειδώσουνε την ταχύτητα αφού υποτίθεται το 1,26 αυξομειώνει την ταχύτητα κατά το δοκούν ώστε να εξασφαλίζει επάρκές επίπεδο θορύβου για την ποιότητα της γραμμής (εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος σε αυτό).
Κατά τα άλλα έχεις δίκιο, χρειάζετια παρακολούθηση πράγμα δύσκολο αυτή την εποχή για λογιστές...

----------


## Avesael

> Εμένα με το 1.26 έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα...
> Όσοι δεν έχουν το νέο firmware να καλέσουν το 13801 να τους το περάσουν.


Προφανώς δεν έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα το DSLam της περιοχής σου...  :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Δηλαδή,να περιμένει χειροτέρευση άμα της αναβαθμίσεως του firmware; :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Πιο μεγάλες πιθανότητες συγκεντρώνει αυτό, από το να φτιάξει η σύνδεση του...

----------


## atheos71

Aς μείνουμε ,λοιπόν, με το 1,21....

----------


## Avesael

Εγώ πλέον μένω με το Thomson στο σπίτι (αλλά δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να αλλάξω firmware στο DSLam).

----------


## atheos71

Mε Crypto , κι έχω βρει την υγειά μου....Δυο φορές την εβδομάδα ένα restart router και τελείωσε....

----------


## Tem

> Εμένα με το 1.26 έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα...
> Όσοι δεν έχουν το νέο firmware να καλέσουν το 13801 να τους το περάσουν.


να το ρισκάρω να ζητήσω αναβάθμιση ?  :Thinking: 
Δεν έχω όμως πρόβλημα με το 1.21

----------


## atheos71

Δεν το αφήνεις καλύτερα; :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> να το ρισκάρω να ζητήσω αναβάθμιση ? 
> Δεν έχω όμως πρόβλημα με το 1.21


Αν δεν είχες προβλήματα με τα λάθη στην γραμμή σου ..όπως καταγράφονται στο pirelli (ADSL/Status) ..άστο ...δεν χρειάζεται δοκιμή με το 1.26 ...

----------


## Avesael

Εκτός κι αν αναβαθμίσουν το DSLam σου, οπότε αρχίσεις να έχεις προβλήματα...

----------


## papakion

Όπως και εγινε σε μένα και παρόλο που εχω το 1.21 (και πριν δεν ειχα θέματα) τα κολλήματα γινονται συχνότερα

----------


## Avesael

Thomson Speedtouch 585 v6 - Update 


*Spoiler:*




			DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 20:50:25
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.003 / 15.082
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	19,64 / 40,36
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 20,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 7,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 759
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 505
		



Το att ανέβηκε 0,5db... (Χωρίς restart και χωρίς πτώση γραμμής ή disconnect)  :Thinking: 

Και σε Fast Path, για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν (FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0)

----------


## papakion

πρεπει να κατσω καποια στιγμή να ξαναβαλω το Fritz επάνω στην γραμμή να δω τι θα κανει, αλλα bye bye IPTV οσο θα ειναι Fritz....

----------


## atheos71

> Thomson Speedtouch 585 v6 - Update 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			DSL Connection    
> ...


Άφησε το Thomson πάνω,αν γίνεται(είναι και η iptv στη μέση),μπας και ησυχάσεις 
γιατί με το pirelli δεν το βλέπω...

----------


## Tem

> Όπως και εγινε σε μένα και παρόλο που εχω το 1.21 (και πριν δεν ειχα θέματα) τα κολλήματα γινονται συχνότερα


επομένως πιθανότατα να μην ευθύνεται το 1.26 :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 1.538 αυτή τη στιγμή...
Είναι δεδομένο ότι τις ώρες αιχμής τα λάθη πάνε σφαίρα! (ειρωνικό ασφαλώς).

Σε 21 ώρες περίπου είχα 759 λάθη, και σε λιγότερο από 7 ώρες τα λάθη έφθασαν τα 779 (σύνολο 1538)!!!
Διακοπή δεν εχω ακόμη (πιστεύοντας στις δυνατότητες του Thomson), αλλά αν ανεβάζει για πλάκα, όσα λάθη έγιναν σε 1 μέρα, μέσα σε 7 ώρες...

----------


## atheos71

Δε μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα μόνο του το ρούτερ.Αποσύνδεση θα γίνει , αλλά πιο αργά απ'ότι στο pirelli.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δε μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα μόνο του το ρούτερ.Αποσύνδεση θα γίνει , αλλά πιο αργά απ'ότι στο pirelli.


Δε θέλω να απογοητεύσω, αλλά παρότι το Speedtouch είναι πολύ καλό ρουτερ δεν κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά στο εν λόγω πρόβλημα.

Εγώ βέβαια είχα 5-10 κολλήματα ημερησίως οπότε σε όσους το έχουν σε μικρότερο βαθμό ίσως να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση.

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό του είπα.Μην περιμένει και πολλά...

----------


## Avesael

> CRC Errors (Up/Down):    0 / 1.538 αυτή τη στιγμή...
> Είναι δεδομένο ότι τις ώρες αιχμής τα λάθη πάνε σφαίρα! (ειρωνικό ασφαλώς).
> 
> Σε 21 ώρες περίπου είχα 759 λάθη, και σε λιγότερο από 7 ώρες τα λάθη έφθασαν τα 779 (σύνολο 1538)!!!
> Διακοπή δεν εχω ακόμη (πιστεύοντας στις δυνατότητες του Thomson), αλλά αν ανεβάζει για πλάκα, όσα λάθη έγιναν σε 1 μέρα, μέσα σε 7 ώρες...


37 ώρες 1800 λάθη (σε 9 ώρες δηλαδή 262). Σε ώρες μεταμεσονύχτιες και ξημερώματα.

*ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ:* Ώρες αιχμής + Νέο Firmware (Pirelli + DSLam) = Καταστρόφα (όπως έλεγε και γνωστός μάνατζερ ποδοσφαιριστών).

Υ.Γ. Η γραμμή όρθια όμως...

----------


## ilpara

> Αναφέρω τα εξής:
> 1. Επί 10 ημέρες περίπου δεν είχα κάνει restart router. Τα λάθη ήταν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, όχι εκατομμύρια, παρά την συνεχή λειτουργία επί τόσες ημέρες.
> 2. Κάποια στιγμή μετά από τόσες ημέρες το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restart router.
> 3. Τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες έκανα 3-4 restart router λόγω επανεμφάνισης του προβλήματος. Τα λάθη ήταν εκατομμύρια.
> 4. Εν συνεχεία επί 2-3 ημέρες δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω restart router αλλά στο τέλος έγινε λόγω διακοπής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (πτώση ρελέ). Τα λάθη ήταν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, όχι εκατομμύρια.
> 5. Τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες έκανα 2-3 restart router λόγω επανεμφάνισης του προβλήματος. Τα λάθη ήταν πάλι εκατομμύρια.
> 6. Έκτοτε εδώ και 2+ ημέρες δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω restart router και τα λάθη στο far end τώρα είναι FEC 259.458 και CRC 5.348 ενώ Received Cells = 164.906.936 και Transmitted Cells = 1.530.063
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: *ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ, δεν κάθετε καλά όμως κάθε φορά η σύνδεση*
> ...


Για πάνω από 1 μήνα (Μάρτιο 2008) το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα επί περίπου 10 μήνες έμοιαζε να διορθώθηκε. Τελικώς από τον Απρίλιο 2008 επανήλθε! Πως εξηγείτε το γεγονός ότι από Μαϊο 2007 έως Φεβρουάριο 2008 και από Απρίλιο 2008 έως σήμερα χρειάζεται να κάνω 1-2 restart router ημερησίως, ενώ ενδιάμεσα τον Μάρτιο 2008 για περίπου 30-40 ημέρες χρειαζότανε να κάνω restart router 1 φορά το δεκαήμερο? Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα είναι τα ίδια (firmware, κλπ). Τρελό δεν είναι? Έχει κανείς καμία καλή εξήγηση?

----------


## Avesael

Η μόνη που μπορεί να δώσει εξηγήσεις, είναι η ίδια η ΟΝ.
Και αυτό θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή, να είσαι σίγουρος...  :Evil:

----------


## papakion

> Για πάνω από 1 μήνα (Μάρτιο 2008) το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα επί περίπου 10 μήνες έμοιαζε να διορθώθηκε. Τελικώς από τον Απρίλιο 2008 επανήλθε! Πως εξηγείτε το γεγονός ότι από Μαϊο 2007 έως Φεβρουάριο 2008 και από Απρίλιο 2008 έως σήμερα χρειάζεται να κάνω 1-2 restart router ημερησίως, ενώ ενδιάμεσα τον Μάρτιο 2008 για περίπου 30-40 ημέρες χρειαζότανε να κάνω restart router 1 φορά το δεκαήμερο? Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα είναι τα ίδια (firmware, κλπ). Τρελό δεν είναι? Έχει κανείς καμία καλή εξήγηση?


Προς το παρον φίλε ilpara η εξήγηση είναι μια. Και δυστυχώς για εμάς την ξέρει ο παππούλης ο Παϊσιος και ο Λιακόπουλος (που του την ειπε ο παππούλης)  :ROFL: 

Σιγουρα δεν φταιει ομως το Pirelli... εκεί τείνω να καταλήξω...

----------


## atheos71

Eξηγείται το ανεξήγητ*ΟΝ*;Ίσως ,ούτε απ'την ίδια την ΟΝ δε γνωρίζουν.

----------


## Avesael

> Προς το παρον φίλε ilpara η εξήγηση είναι μια. Και δυστυχώς για εμάς την ξέρει ο παππούλης ο Παϊσιος και ο Λιακόπουλος (που του την ειπε ο παππούλης) 
> 
> Σιγουρα δεν φταιει ομως το Pirelli... εκεί τείνω να καταλήξω...


Από μόνο του δε φταίει. Σε συνδυασμό με το 1.26 όμως και το αναβαθμισμένο firmware των DSLam, είναι καταστροφικό...

----------


## atheos71

Θα προτιμούσες το 1.21 , νομίζω.Τότε που τό 'χες,δεν είχες προβλήματα...

----------


## amora

1.26 και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			Μας έχει κάνει από δυο χωριά η ΟΝ... :Tease:

----------


## atheos71

Eπειδή εσένα σ'έφτιαξε,ε; :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		O.T.E.& D.T. και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!  :Razz:

----------


## amora

> Eπειδή εσένα σ'έφτιαξε,ε;


Για πόσο; :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: amora πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		O.T.E.& D.T. και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!




Off Topic


		Μη σε ακούσουν τίποτα συνδικαλιστές, την έβαψες...

----------


## atheos71

Κοίτα να το χαρείς τώρα πού 'ναι εντάξει , γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τί πρόκειται να γίνει ...


........Auto merged post: atheos71 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για πόσο;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: amora πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			"Σφάζονται" εκεί[/URL]

----------


## elkal

> Για πάνω από 1 μήνα (Μάρτιο 2008) το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα επί περίπου 10 μήνες έμοιαζε να διορθώθηκε. Τελικώς από τον Απρίλιο 2008 επανήλθε! Πως εξηγείτε το γεγονός ότι από Μαϊο 2007 έως Φεβρουάριο 2008 και από Απρίλιο 2008 έως σήμερα χρειάζεται να κάνω 1-2 restart router ημερησίως, ενώ ενδιάμεσα τον Μάρτιο 2008 για περίπου 30-40 ημέρες χρειαζότανε να κάνω restart router 1 φορά το δεκαήμερο? Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα είναι τα ίδια (firmware, κλπ). Τρελό δεν είναι? Έχει κανείς καμία καλή εξήγηση?


Τι να πει κανείς ... λογική εξήγηση δεν δείχνει να υπάρχει ... 

κι εγώ σε παρόμοια κατάσταση είμαι, 1 restart ανά ~ 3-4 μέρες αλλά υπήρξαν μήνες που δεν χρειάζεται κανένα για π.χ 10 ημέρες ή και παραπάνω. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και μέρες, σπανιότερα, που θέλω 1 restart την ημέρα. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση όμως να βρω κάποιο πρότυπο πάνω στο οποίο κινείται το πρόβλημα ... δείχνει εντελώς τυχαίο ....

Συνολικά, σ'εμένα, σε σχέση με την αρχή είναι λίγο βελτιωμένη η κατάσταση χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει εξήγηση και πλέον έχω μάθει να ζω με αυτό (κακώς μεν αλλά ...)

σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα στο 1.26 οπότε να δούμε εάν αυτό θα κάνει κάποια διαφορά!

----------


## dimitris85

Μετά απο είκοσι μέρες χωρίς restart επανήλθε χειρότερο από ποτέ.(5-6 restart tην mera) Πραγματικά έχει παραγίνει το κακό.Μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα τι τους φταίμε πια??Η μόνη εκδίκηση που μπορώ να πάρω είναι το ότι έχω αποτρέψει πανώ απο 15 γνωστούς (συγγενείς, κοπέλα, φίλοι ,συμφοιτητες κ.τ.λ) από το να γίνουν συνδρομητές τους.Ειναι κρίμα μετά από 9 μήνες που είμαι συνδρομητής να μην μπορούν να λυσουν το προβλημά μου.

----------


## atheos71

Eδώ δημιουργούνται προβλήματα σ'αυτούς που δεν είχαν!Σ'αυτό το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα έχουν
την αποκλειστικότητα....

----------


## cnp5

Οι περισσότεροι που αναφέρονται στο παρόν νήμα, είχαν προβλήματα στο παρελθόν και περιορίστηκαν ή λύθηκαν για ένα "μεγάλο" χρονικό διάστημα (περίπου ένας μήνας). 

Το περίεργο είναι γιατί το πρόβλημα επέστρεψε... Τι συνέβη και λύθηκε ή περιορίστηκε για ένα διάστημα και τελικά επανήλθε...;

----------


## CMS

Είναι σύνθετο το πρόβλημα ... και φυσικά βρίσκεται στα DSLAM ή τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένα από αυτά και ενδεχομένως σε μερικές κάρτες .. μερικές από αυτές είναι κακής ποιότητας ... φορτώθηκαν με πολλούς χρήστες ... δεν είναι τυχαία η παρατήρηση τεχνικού ότι μερικές από τις κάρτες βράζουν και απορεί πως λειτουργούν μάλιστα με αξιοπιστία ... τα λάθη από τους ανωτέρω παράγοντες ανεβαίνουν κάποιες στιγμές κάθετα ... κι αν δεν γίνει reset στις πόρτες του DSLAM από την ΟΝ , ο χρήστης θα βρεθεί με πρόβλημα ...που σημαίνει restart το οποίο όμως μπορεί να μην φτάνει αν η κατάσταση στο DSLAM παραμένει κακή ... η άποψη που έχει εκφράσει κάποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ εδώ στα νήματα ότι η ΟΝ πρέπει να κάνει συνέχεια reset στις πόρτες της για να αποφύγει βλάβες καταγράφηκε αρκετές φορές ... και φυσικά και τα reset στις πόρτες σαν πρόβλημα τα εισπράττουν τα pirelli των χρηστών ...

Προφανώς πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξει η υποδομή στα DSLAM ...

----------


## cnp5

> Είναι σύνθετο το πρόβλημα ... και φυσικά βρίσκεται στα DSLAM ή τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένα από αυτά και ενδεχομένως σε μερικές κάρτες .. μερικές από αυτές είναι κακής ποιότητας ... φορτώθηκαν με πολλούς χρήστες ... δεν είναι τυχαία η παρατήρηση τεχνικού ότι μερικές από τις κάρτες βράζουν και απορεί πως λειτουργούν μάλιστα με αξιοπιστία ... τα λάθη από τους ανωτέρω παράγοντες ανεβαίνουν κάποιες στιγμές κάθετα ... κι αν δεν γίνει reset στις πόρτες του DSLAM από την ΟΝ , ο χρήστης θα βρεθεί με πρόβλημα ...που σημαίνει restart το οποίο όμως μπορεί να μην φτάνει αν η κατάσταση στο DSLAM παραμένει κακή ... η άποψη που έχει εκφράσει κάποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ εδώ στα νήματα ότι η ΟΝ πρέπει να κάνει συνέχεια reset στις πόρτες της για να αποφύγει βλάβες καταγράφηκε αρκετές φορές ... και φυσικά και τα reset στις πόρτες σαν πρόβλημα τα εισπράττουν τα pirelli των χρηστών ...
> 
> Προφανώς πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξει η υποδομή στα DSLAM ...


Μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή (η αλλαγή καρτών/υποδομών). Παρότι φαίνεται σαν αναγκαίο από εμάς (τους πελάτες) δε ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να γίνει γρήγορα (και *ανώδυνα*) από την On.  :Thinking: 

Αν αρχίσει περίοδος αλλαγών, όπως αυτή του Οκτωβρίου-Δεκεμβρίου... και φαντάζομαι λόγο τις ιδιαιτερότητας των αλλαγών θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερη, θα τρελαθούμε στο φόρουμ  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

Δε θά 'χει υπομονή , όμως , ως τότε ο πελάτης που έχει προβλήματα , να περιμένει...

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, τελικά το Thomson δεν άντεξε... 
Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι και είδα ότι έπεσε η γραμμή (Physical Down) πριν μισή ώρα.
Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι το Speedtouch ΔΕΝ κολλάει, απλά τραβά από μόνο του restart (κάτι που το Pirelli δε μπορεί και περιμένει το χέρι το δίκό μας).

Το κακό είναι ότι η γραμμή δεν άντεξε πάνω από 3 ημέρες (4,5 το μάξιμουμ) και ασφαλώς υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα (τουλάχιστον για μένα έτσι το βλέπω) το οποίο και θα αναφερθεί και επισήμως εκεί που πρέπει στην ΟΝ...

Υ.Γ. Γύρω στις 12:30 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα (σήμερα το πρωί το είδα) είχε προηγηθεί ένα Disconnect (Προσοχή! Όχι κόλλημα γραμμής), και το πρώι πριν φύγω τα λάθη ήταν γύρω στις 2500...
Προφανώς το κακό έγινε αργότερα και για να φθάσει στο auto restart το Thomson, φαντάζομαι το τι λάθος και κακό θα εμφανίστηκε....

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξέχασα! Νέος χαμηλότερος συγχρονισμός στα 14Mbit! 
Μήπως μας δουλεύουν εντελώς;

----------


## atheos71

Mήπως "ξεχείλισε" από λάθη;

----------


## Avesael

Προφανώς ναι...
Η διαφορά με το Pirelli είναι ότι το λάστιχο θέλει manually restart ενώ το speedtouch το κάνει μόνο του!
Το "μειονέκτημα του speedtouch όμως είναι ότι κολλάει με το interleaved και για να κλειδώσει σε fast πρέπει να το κάνω πάνω από 10 restarts!

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό δεν το ξέρω.Σε interleaved πάντα είμαι.

----------


## papakion

Ελατε σπιτι μου να κλειδωνετε σε fast  :Wink:  αααα φέρτε και τους συγχρονισμούς σας να κανουμε μια συνιστωμένη των συγχρονισμών!

----------


## atheos71

Tη δική μου τί να την κάνεις;

----------


## Avesael

Τα λάθη στο ΤΡΙΣΚΑΤΑΡΑΤΟ Interleaved έχουν αρχίσει να ανεβαίνουν επικύνδινα ανά 3-4 χιλιάδες! Σε κανένα 10 λεπτο πάπαλα...
Ήδη μέσα σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα έχει ανέβει 200.000 λάθη!

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΣΚΙΣΑΤΕ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ! (ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ  )

*

----------


## intech

Δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι απλό.
Υπάρχουν χρηστες που δεν εχουν προβλήματα.
Γιατί (οπως κατα κόρο συμβαίνει στο εξωτερικό), δεν αξιοποιούν τα προφιλ αυτών,
ωστε να δούν τι πραγματικά φταίει, να καταλάβουν τι συμβαίνει και αντί να πειραματείζονται στο κενό, να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα με πραγματικά δεδομένα. 
Ειναι ο ποιός απλοικός τρόπος, να πώ κάτι που είναι φυσικά πιό σύνθετο...

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα λάθη στο ΤΡΙΣΚΑΤΑΡΑΤΟ Interleaved έχουν αρχίσει να ανεβαίνουν επικύνδινα ανά 3-4 χιλιάδες! Σε κανένα 10 λεπτο πάπαλα...
> Ήδη μέσα σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα έχει ανέβει 200.000 λάθη!
> 
>   
> 
> *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΣΚΙΣΑΤΕ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ!*
> 
> *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ! (ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ  )*


Ψυχραιμία Bevy :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Respekt:

----------


## Avesael

Και η τραγική ειρωνια... Το SNR μου αυτή τη στιγμή, πήγε στα 10db (To υψηλότερο τους τελευταίους μήνες! ) Οι άνθρωποι είναι κουκουρούκου !  :Crazy:

----------


## intech

> Και η τραγική ειρωνια... Το SNR μου αυτή τη στιγμή, πήγε στα 10db (To υψηλότερο τους τελευταίους μήνες! ) Οι άνθρωποι είναι κουκουρούκου !


 
Δεν ξέρει η Δεξιά τι ποιεί η Αριστερά.  :RTFM: (και τανάπαλιν) :Evil:  :Protest:  :Protest:  :Protest:

----------


## amora

> Δεν ξέρει η Δεξιά τι ποιεί η Αριστερά. :


Η Δεξιά πουλάει τον ΟΤΕ και η Αριστερά λέει ότι θα τον ξαναγοράσει :Crazy:

----------


## intech

> Η Δεξιά πουλάει τον ΟΤΕ και η Αριστερά λέει ότι θα τον ξαναγοράσει


 
Και εμείς θέλουμε ADSL, Fiber, και ......... :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   :Rock Band:

----------


## atheos71

Aπλά , ένα μπάχαλο!

----------


## Avesael

Δεν πάμε καλά! Χωρίς πτώση γραμμής ή restart από 15008Kbps, πήγε στα 15639 και με snr 11db!!!!!!

 :Shocked:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :OneEye:

----------


## intech

> Δεν πάμε καλά! Χωρίς πτώση γραμμής ή restart από 15008Kbps, πήγε στα 15639 και με snr 11db!!!!!!


TURBO :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Aρχίζει να βελτιώνεται ( τώρα που πας να την κάνεις; ). :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Δεν πάμε καλά! Χωρίς πτώση γραμμής ή restart από 15008Kbps, πήγε στα 15639 και με snr 11db!!!!!!


 :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

DSLam Kinter ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ...  :Bot:

----------


## atheos71

Eίσαι σε DSLAM ....απρόβλεπτο! :Razz:

----------


## intech

> DSLam Kinter ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ...


φενκ σούι . κινέζικο, βατραχοπόδαρα.......καλά εσένα τίποτα δεν σου αρέσει :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

ΣΟΥ ΛΙ... MSAN Made in Shangai

----------


## intech

> ΣΟΥ ΛΙ... MSAN Made in Shangai


 


Off Topic


		Υοu ΣΟΥ ΛΙ  me  SUN  :Clap:  :Crazy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 



Εντάξει με αυτά που βλεπουν οι φίλοι μας, πάλι καλα είμαστε :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Mε 7αρι attn.,αν είχες πρόβλημα,θα ήσουν πολύ χειρότερος στους χαρακτηρισμούς σου(κακώς μεν,δικαίως δε).

----------


## Avesael

2.500.000 (Ναι δυόμισυ εκατομμύρια) CRC λάθη σήμερα το πρωί πριν φύγω, σε Interleaved Path, και κάπου 60.000 διορθωμένα, ΟΛΑ στο FAR END...

Η γραμμή όμως ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΣΕ! Και ο συγχρονισμός έμεινε εκεί που πήγε ξαφνικά το βράδυ (15.6Mbit)....

 :Thinking: 

Υ.Γ. Η πλάκα είναι ότι (το πρωί τουλάχιστον) πήγαινε και γρήγορα το browsing...

----------


## atheos71

Σ'εμένα έφτανε τα 2 δισεκατομμύρια λάθη και δεν έπεφτε η γραμμή, αν θυμάσαι....

----------


## Rebel Scum

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία δεν παίζει ρόλο ο συνολικός αριθμός των λαθών αλλά ο ρυθμός αύξησής αυτών.

Μετά από διάφορες κλήσεις στους τεχνικούς και αλλαγή προφίλ (τώρα τι ακριβώς έκαναν μάλλον ούτε αυτοί ήξεραν) τα κολλήματα μπορεί να γίνοταν στα 100.000 λάθη ή και στα εκατομύρια.

Συμπέρασμα : Πάρε το αυγό και κούρευτο.

----------


## Avesael

Από εχθές το απόγευμα τα λάθη είναι μόλις 125....
Το θέμα είναι ότι με Interleaved Path, έχω ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ PINGS και χαμηλό download από πολλές πηγές...
Κατεβάζω με 6-7Mbits / sec από πηγές που κατέβαζα με 11-12Mbits...

----------


## Tem

> Από εχθές το απόγευμα τα λάθη είναι μόλις 125....
> .......


μπράβο πολύ λίγα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Έχω εκνευριστεί αφάνταστα με το δικτατορικό μπάσιμο στο Interleaved....  :Evil: 
Τόσους μήνες σε Fast και μόνο, και με εντυπωσιακά pings και τώρα με το έτσι θέλω σε profile με interleaved και όλα χάλια...
Αυτό που εκνευρίζει είναι ότι μου ξέσκισαν τη γραμμή ενώ 14 μήνες πέταγε (εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων).
Να είχε πρόβλημα από την αρχή ή να ήταν πότε έτσι και πότε αλλιώς, να πω εντάξει...
Αλλά ΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ δεν αντέχεται...

----------


## atheos71

Άλλαξε το μονοπάτι , άλλαξαν τα pings! :Razz: 
Σαν παροιμία.... :Razz:

----------


## Tem

η ελπίδα για κάτι καλύτερο υπάρχει. Σίγουρα θα ακολουθήσουν και νέες αναβαθμίσεις  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Mόνο να κάνουν κάποιο διάλειμμα για τις απαραίτητες ανάσες. :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Mόνο να κάνουν κάποιο διάλειμμα για τις απαραίτητες ανάσες.


ναι γιατί αναβαθμίζουν ασταμάτητα

----------


## mpanas

Παιδια εγω εχω μια βδομαδα να κανω restart στο ρουτερ !!!!

Το upstream εχει ανεβει απο 512 (που το ειχα κλειδωσει) στα 999 - χωρις να το ζητησω φυσικα, με noise 8 (απο 15)

Το downstream επεσε στα 7867  - χωρις να το ζητησω φυσικα, απο 9000 περιπου με noise 7 (απο 9)

Τα λαθη ομως δεν εχουν φτασει τα 30000 μεσα σε μια βδομαδα και οι ταχυτητες ειναι καλες (περιπου 800 download)

----------


## papakion

Απο σήμερα μπορώ και γω να γραφω σε αυτό το νήμα με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Ο λόγος? Firm 1.26 από την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε. Δεν εχει αλλάξει ο συγχρονισμός σε τιποτα, δεν εχουν αλλάξει τα SNR αλλα η γραμμή πέφτει σε χειμερία νάρκη ανα 1 ώρα... ισως και ανα 2...αλλα πέφτει... και θελει σκούντισμα να ξυπνησει (restart) και παλι απο την αρχή τα ίδια.... f*****n 1.26 frmware!

Μπορεί να μην φταίει το Pirelli γιατι με το Fritz επάνω στην γραμμή "στεκεται" μονο για κανα 10 λεπτο...μετά πεφτει.... Firmware ή MSAN προβλημα? Mallon to 2o....

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μου φαίνεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα γίνεται η "νέμεσις" της ΟΝ...όσο παρακολουθώ το φορουμ βλέπω άλλα προβλήματα, όπως το τηλέφωνο και η IP TV, να εξασθενούν αλλά το κόλλημα να εξαπλώνεται σαν ιός...κρίμα

----------


## Avesael

Δυστυχώς έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα φίλε Rebel...



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, πως τα πας με ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δυστυχώς έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα φίλε Rebel...
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αλήθεια, πως τα πας με ΟΤΕ;




Off Topic


		Συγχρονισμός στα 13-14 (η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα 14 πιο σπάνια από ότι στην αρχή, μάλλον μπήκαν κι άλλοι ADSL2+) , 1 αποσύνδεση στις 3 ημέρες περίπου...κατά τα άλλα "ησυχία", αυτό ακριβώς που ζητούσα.

Δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται να ανφέρω ότι το κόλλημα δεν υφίσταται..

----------


## ilpara

Μετά από 10 μήνες με το πρόβλημα έχω πειστεί για το εξής:
Μόλις βγαίνει η ΟΝ με διαφήμιση, μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες εισρέουν νέοι συνδρομητές, φορτώνονται οι κάρτες στο DSLAM και εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, τόσο ποιο έντονο όσο ποιο φορτωμένες είναι οι κάρτες.
Μετά η ΟΝ επεκτείνει τον εξοπλισμό της, ξεφορτώνει κάρτες επειδή προσθέτει νέες, και το πρόβλημα περνάει ύφεση. Ιδίως αν τύχει να μπεις σε σχετικά άδεια κάρτα, το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται καθόλου, όπως στην περίπτωση μου που επί 1+ μήνα δούλευε τέλεια, πίστεψα ότι βρήκαν λύση, αλλά μετά το πρόβλημα επανήλθε... Πότε; Μάλλον όταν άρχισαν να προσθέτουν χρήστες στην κάρτα που ήμουν.
Ποιοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα; Ίσως αυτοί που έχουν φοβερά καλές γραμμές.
Πάντως ίσως να μην είναι καν πρόβλημα καρτών αλλά του εξοπλισμού στον οποίο διασυνδέονται οι κάρτες. Και πρέπει να είναι πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα με μεγάλο κόστος, διότι πράγματι επεκτείνεται σαν γάγγραινα και η ον αδυνατεί να το λύσει, παρότι πλέον είναι το ποιο γνωστό πρόβλημα της και χάνει καθημερινά πελάτες από την δυσφήμιση που υφίσταται λόγω του προβλήματος...
Δεν ξέρω κάτι για τα παραπάνω, απλά είναι η μόνη υπόθεση που δείχνει κατάλληλη!

ΥΓ: Ας περιορίσουμε λίγο την κουβεντούλα για να είναι το νήμα ευκολοδιάβαστο -ευχαριστώ

----------


## stathis argitis

Δεν νομιζω ότι μπορούσαν να βρουν κάτι χειρότερο από το 1.26

Από εχθές που το έβαλαν η συχνότητα ανάγκης για επαννεκίνηση έγινε κάθε 2-3 ώρες.

Σήμερα που τους το ανέφερα μου έιπαν ότι πρέπει να μου αλλάξουν και profile και πλεον συντονίζει στο 7600 down και 870 up. Εδώ και μισή ωρα έχουν ξεκινήσει αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 10 λεπτά .

Όταν τους είπα πριν πως θα ζητήσω επαναφορά στο 1.21 μου έιπαν ότι μάλλον δεν γίνεται.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει ζητήσει επανφορά στο 1.21 και να του το αρνήθηκαν;

Τους είπαν ότι πλέον με αυτές τις συνθήκες που από κακές που ήδη ήταν έγιναν τραγικές η σύνδεση στην ON πλέον θα μου έιναι άχρηστη και θα πρέπει να διακόψω.

Αυτά για να συνεισφέρω στην ενημέρωση περί 1.26.

----------


## atheos71

To pirelli τό 'χω αποσύρει ένα τετράμηνο τώρα.Προφανώς θα το παραλάβουν άμα της λήξεως της συνδρομής μου,εφόσον φύγω απ'την ΟΝ.Μέχρι τότε , βλεπουμε ...

----------


## Deorum

Παιδιά κ εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, απο τότε που μπήκε το νέο firmware. (χάρηλα μάλιστα μόλις το πήρα χαμπάρι, λέω θα γίνει ακόμα πιο σταθερό, άρε κ να ήξερα...)

Απλά στα καλά των καθουμένων, χάνει το IP. Δεν αποσυγχρονίζει, (απο το ιντερφασε του ρούτερ το βλέπω, γιατί είμαι ασύρματός), απλώς χάνει το IP.  Me reboot από το interface φτιάχνει αμέσως. 

Δεν έχει να κάνει με ώρες αιχμής, είναι εντελώς τυχαίο.

----------


## papakion

Ασε να περασουν μερικές μερούλες και θα στρώσει, ετσι εγινε με μένα και με τους περισσότερους.

----------


## antony19

Κυριακή και Δευτέρα (μετά τις 9 το βράδυ) είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Συγκεκριμένα παίζω WoW και ξαφνικά το lag εκτινάθηκε στο Θεό!!! Έκανα καμοιά 10αριά restart το router αλλά τίποτα. Ήμουν συγχρονισμένος στα 11000/512 και όταν έκανα το speddtest εδειξε 900/200 (download/upload). Ήταν σαν να μην είχα σύνδεση αλλά το router έδειχνε τα δικά του. Τελικά Δευτέρα μου άλλαξαν το profil στο αυτόματο. Περιμένω να βραδιάσει για να δω σήμερα....

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Σημερα ηταν η ημερα των diskconnections
 :Evil:

----------


## pirobola

Μια από τα ίδια, 

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι κάθε μέρα το ρούτερ συχρονίζει με διαφορετική ταχύτητα.
Τώρα το κατέβασμα είναι 11.968 και χθες ήταν 12 και κάτι δεν θυμάμε ακριβώς αλλά σύγουρα πάνω από 12.
Τελικά μια κάτω μια πάνω και ελπίζω κάποτε να είμαι και ποιο πάνω. 

Ένας φίλος μου που είναι στους Αγίους Αναργύρους και είναι στην ON 3 μήνες συχρονίζει στα 5 και από όλα σε ένα τον κάνανε 2 σε ένα. 
Έναν έβαλα στην παρέα μας και βγήκε μάπα το καρπούζι ελπίζω πάντος μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο να καταφέρουν να διορθώσουν την γραμμή του γιατί αλλιώς πάει σε άλλη εταιρεία. Νομίζω πάντος ότι η ΟΝ δεν θέλει προβληματικούς πελάτες γιατί τόσο καιρό δεν μας είπε κάποιος τι φταίει στην γραμμή και τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει ώστε να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

Να μην λέμε μόνο να θετικά της ΟΝ με τις νέες υπηρεσίες που έρχονται αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει ενημέρωσει του συνδρομιτή όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και τον τρόπο επίλυσης. 
Για μένα ο τρόπος επίλυσης δεν είναι μόνο η αλλαγή του πακέτου αλλά κάποτε να μπορούν να είναι σε θέση όχι της αλλαγής αυτών που προσφέρουν αλλά την διόρθωση της γραμμής.

----------


## cnp5

> Μια από τα ίδια, 
> 
> Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι κάθε μέρα το ρούτερ συχρονίζει με διαφορετική ταχύτητα.
> Τώρα το κατέβασμα είναι 11.968 και χθες ήταν 12 και κάτι δεν θυμάμε ακριβώς αλλά σύγουρα πάνω από 12.
> Τελικά μια κάτω μια πάνω και ελπίζω κάποτε να είμαι και ποιο πάνω. 
> 
> Ένας φίλος μου που είναι στους Αγίους Αναργύρους και είναι στην ON 3 μήνες συχρονίζει στα 5 και από όλα σε ένα τον κάνανε 2 σε ένα. 
> Έναν έβαλα στην παρέα μας και βγήκε μάπα το καρπούζι ελπίζω πάντος μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο να καταφέρουν να διορθώσουν την γραμμή του γιατί αλλιώς πάει σε άλλη εταιρεία. Νομίζω πάντος ότι η ΟΝ δεν θέλει προβληματικούς πελάτες γιατί τόσο καιρό δεν μας είπε κάποιος τι φταίει στην γραμμή και τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει ώστε να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.
> 
> ...


Το να συγχρονίζει κάποιος σε ADSL2+ τόσο χαμηλά θα πρέπει, είτε η γραμμή του να είναι σε πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση από το κέντρο (3.5Km μακριά!)... ή ο θόρυβος στη γραμμή του να είναι υπερβολικός... και στις δύο περιπτώσεις φταίει το χάλκινο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ και αν δεν αλλάξει καλώδιο όπου και να πάει τα ίδια χάλια θα είναι... 

Υπάρχει βέβαια και μια ακόμα περίπτωση... ο φίλος σου να έχει τηλέφωνα χωρίς φίλτρα ή η εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι του να είναι χάλια... και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις... όπου και να πάει, τα ίδια προβλήματα θα έχει...

Διόρθωση γραμμής και να ήθελε η On δε μπορεί να κάνει... ο ΟΤΕ να σκάψει και να αλλάξει ή να φέρει το κέντρο ποιο κοντά, και αυτό αποκλείεται... 
Απλός υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το ADSL απλός δε δουλεύει σωστά... και κανείς δε μπορεί να κάνει ουσιαστικά τίποτα...

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Ενω το modem λεει οτι ειμαι στο internet δεν μπορω να κανω να ανοιξω καμια σελιδα κανενα msn,δηλ τπτ

----------


## cnp5

> Ενω το modem λεει οτι ειμαι στο internet δεν μπορω να κανω να ανοιξω καμια σελιδα κανενα msn,δηλ τπτ


Οκ... αυτό είναι κάτι... γιατί το screen shot από μόνο του δε λέει και τίποτα. Anyway, αυτό πότε άρχισε να συμβαίνει; ίσως γίνονται αλλαγές στο κέντρο σου... 
Δοκίμασε να κάνεις restart το modem (power off/on) και δες αν συνεχίζει. Το λογικότερο είναι να κάνουν εργασίες στη κέντρο σου.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Οταν εχω αποσυνδεση ο μονος τροπος για να ξαναμπω ειναι ενα restart

Μενω ΙΛΙΟΝ

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Οταν εχω αποσυνδεση ο μονος τροπος για να ξαναμπω ειναι ενα restart
> 
> Μενω ΙΛΙΟΝ


Μου ακούγεται σαν το κλασσικό πρόβλημα του κολλήματος που ανφέρουμε εδώ.

Το είχες και παλιά;

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

oxi
30/5 ενεργοποιηση

----------


## papakion

Τοτε οταν ενεργοποιηθεις να το ξαναδούμε. Προς το παρόν δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει  :Crazy:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Τι μακακιες λετε??

........Auto merged post: GRDestroyerH3 πρόσθεσε 114 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τωρα δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Καλά ρε φίλε, θα μας τρελλάνεις; Αφού λες ότι δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα! Πως είχες αποσυνδέσεις;  :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

Kάτι για 30/5 αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω , για ενεργοποίηση.Μήπως αφορά άλλη γραμμή; :Thinking:

----------


## antony19

ενώ χθες δεν έγινε, σήμερα πάλι στην ώρα του (περίπου στις 10 το βράδυ) το πρόβλημα ξαναήρθε!!! μηδενισμός ταχύτητας (χωρίς να χάσει συγχρονισμό) και δεν έφτιαχνε ούτε μετά από πολλά reboot του router. Όλη την ημέρα, ποτέ δεν συμβαίνει. Πάντα βράδυ την ίδια περίπου ώρα (όπου χρειάζομαι περισσότερο το internet.
πήρα τηλ στην On, τουε έκραξα για ακόμα μια φορά, και κλασσικά θα το δουν.....

----------


## ilpara

Σήμερα διαπίστωσα την εξής αλλαγή:

Αύξηση από 6900/500 σε 7900/1000
και επιπλέον σταθερός (χωρίς ανάγκη restart router) από Τρίτη 20/5
με 1.21S-O (Jul 13 2007) ακόμα
αλλά πλέον ενώ τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction έφτασαν τα 346.908
διαπιστώνων ότι τα Interleaved Path CRC Error είναι ΜΟΝΟ 860
πάντα για Far End μιλάω, άλλωστε το Near End ουδέποτε είχε πρόβλημα

Μάλλον πειράξανε-αναβαθμίσανε το dslam Βύρωνα...

ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ???  :Smile:  :Thinking:  θα δούμε...

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Εχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα!!!!
Ομως εχω λογαριασμο στην 4net

----------


## papakion

> Εχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα!!!!
> Ομως εχω λογαριασμο στην 4net




Off Topic


		Ανυψώνω τας χείρας κράζων "ΕΛΕΟΣ"

----------


## Avesael

Τώρα αυτό είναι καλό;



Σε 2 ημέρες συνεχούς (και βαρύτατης χρήσης  :Twisted Evil:  ) της γραμμής...

----------


## Avesael

GRDestroyerH3, φίλε έχεις τέτοια Stats κι εσύ; Μη μου πεις ναι! Δε γίνεται!  :Smile:

----------


## papakion

> GRDestroyerH3, φίλε έχεις τέτοια Stats κι εσύ; Μη μου πεις ναι! Δε γίνεται!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Αυτα ειναι τα stats μου

----------


## Avesael

Μέτα από πόσες ημέρες λειτουργίας όμως;
Άσε που έχω καλύτερο συγχρονισμό...

Υ.Γ. Και το Firewall απαγορεύεται να το έχουν οικιακοί χρήστες! Θα μιλήσω στην ΟΝ να στο κόψουν!  :Evil:

----------


## gangel

> Υ.Γ. Και το Firewall απαγορεύεται να το έχουν οικιακοί χρήστες! Θα μιλήσω στην ΟΝ να στο κόψουν!


Όλοι μες τη παρονομία είμαστε  :Whistle:

----------


## amora

Πλέον είμαι σε ADSL2 (το "+" το έφαγε η μαρμάγκα...). Η συμπεριφορά είναι καλή, δεν έχω το πρόβλημα του θέματος. Συγχρονισμός όμως γύρω στα 7,5 λόγω του προβληματικού  @#$@%δικτύου χαλκού του ΟΤΕ. Με βλέπω κάποια στιγμή για φορητότητα σε ΟΤΕ ώστε να μου καθαρίσουν τη γραμμή και μετά ξανά πίσω σε εναλλακτικό (μάλλον την ΟΝ, εκτός αν έχει βγει κάτι καλυτερο ως τότε).

----------


## atheos71

> Μέτα από πόσες ημέρες λειτουργίας όμως;
> Άσε που έχω καλύτερο συγχρονισμό...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Και το Firewall απαγορεύεται να το έχουν οικιακοί χρήστες! Θα μιλήσω στην ΟΝ να στο κόψουν!


Mην το πεις.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Connect to Internet

Your ADSL router is connected to Broadband and you can now surf the Internet.

Current Connection Status:
Online Time	5 hours 57 mins 57 secs
Data Transmitted	582369676 bytes      <<
Data Received	4195581909 bytes        <<

More details can be found in the Status menu.

	Clicking "Disconnect" will close down your Broadband connection. This will affect all computers currently connected.

Χωρις DC !!!
Ε παρα ειμαι ****φαρδος
xX CL-110 Xx

----------


## ilpara

> Σήμερα διαπίστωσα την εξής αλλαγή:
> 
> Αύξηση από 6900/500 σε 7900/1000
> και επιπλέον σταθερός (χωρίς ανάγκη restart router) από Τρίτη 20/5
> με 1.21S-O (Jul 13 2007) ακόμα
> αλλά πλέον ενώ τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction έφτασαν τα 346.908
> διαπιστώνων ότι τα Interleaved Path CRC Error είναι ΜΟΝΟ 860
> πάντα για Far End μιλάω, άλλωστε το Near End ουδέποτε είχε πρόβλημα
> 
> ...


Χωρίς πρόβλημα από Τρίτη 20-5-08 διαπίστωσα, ότι η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού δεν είναι σταθερή αλλά μεταβάλλεται, δηλ. ενώ προχθές είδα 7900/1000 σήμερα είδα 8100/1000, ενώ ο router έκανε αποσύνδεση-επανασύνδεση από μόνος του στις 23-5 το μεσημέρι που έλειπα
?τι να συμβαίνει? λέτε να έγινε καμια διακοπή ρεύματος? ή είναι νέα λειτουργία για να αυτοδιορθώνεται?

ΥΓ: Ας μαζέψουμε λίγο το θέμα, καλή η πλάκα αλλά ξεφεύγουμε πολύ

----------


## amora

> ?τι να συμβαίνει? λέτε να έγινε καμια διακοπή ρεύματος? ή είναι νέα λειτουργία για να αυτοδιορθώνεται?


Το δεύτερο. Το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ αυτό.

----------


## atheos71

Σίγουρο το δεύτερο.Το είδα δυο-τρεις φορές να συμβαίνει.

----------


## mpanas

Το εχω δει και εγω, λογικα οταν μπουκωνει η γραμμη κανει restart μονο του και ξανα-συγχρονιζει - ειναι κι αυτο μια λυση. Παντως για μενα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τα πραγματα τωρα

----------


## atheos71

Σιγά - σιγά δείχνει να είναι καλύτερη η κατάσταση για τους χρήστες...Θα δούμε όμως , στο πέρασμα του χρόνου...

----------


## jimpall

Παιδιά είναι αλήθεια ότι κάθε τόσο το ρούτερ κάνει ένα καθάρισμα της γραμμής...
Εγώ το βλέπω ότι το δικό μου ρούτερ κάνει ένα καθάρισμα κάθε 24 ώρες και μάλιστα τα μεσάνυχτα οπότε με βολεύει πολύ αυτό... (δείτε την εικόνα από το fritz)
Κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή είναι εντυπωσιακά σταθερη όλη την ημέρα. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι από τότε που συνδέθηκα (13/5) έχω εντυπωσιαστεί και με την τηλεφωνία και με το internet.
Μπράβο στην ΟΝ...

----------


## atheos71

Eυχάριστο ,φίλε μου,μένει να σταθεροποιηθεί σ'όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους χρήστες και να εξαλειφθεί το πρόβλημα του τίτλου,

----------


## ilpara

Από Τρίτη 20-5 έκανε ένα auto-restart την Παρασκευή 23-5 που δεν το αντιλήφθηκα καν και έως σήμερα Κυριακή 25-5 το πρόβλημα του νήματος δεν έχει εμφανιστεί καθόλου και δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω καθόλου restart router. 
Η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε ελαφρώς (από 6900/500 σε 8000/1000). 
Τα λάθη ανεβαίνουν με σαφώς μικρότερο ρυθμό σε σύγκριση με τους τελευταίους 10 μήνες (πλην Μαρτίου που κάτι προφανώς δοκίμασαν σε εμένα και όλα ήταν άψογα). 
IPTV παίζει μια χαρά. 
Όσο για το auto-restart δεν με πειράζει, λύση είναι και αυτή.
ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ λοιπόν, ελπίζω να αυτή την φορά να είναι μόνιμη (και όχι σαν του Μαρτίου).

----------


## papakion

Μάλλον ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ειναι αυτη η λύση.

----------


## anendotos

Οπως έχω ξαναπεί παίρνω και στέλνω δεδομένα συνεχώς όλο το 24ωρο και έτσι νομίζω ότι είμαι ένα γερό τεστ των λειτουργιών της ΟΝ, όσον αφορά το ιντερνετ.

Το Μάρτιο υπήρξε μιά εντυπωσιακή, σε σχέση με τα πολλά προβλήματα που υπήρχαν, συμπεριφορά του δικτύου της ΟΝ. Δεν κόλαγε εύκολα και τα λάθη ήταν πολύ λιγότερα.

Αρχές Μαίου μπήκε το νέο firmware με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει "auto restart" πολύ συχνά, να συγχρονίζει σε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες κάθε φορά με πολύ μικρές αποκλίσεις αλλά να μην σβήνει τα λάθη. Αν το αφήσω χωρίς reset (το οποίο κάνω μέσα απο τη σελίδα του pirelli) έρχεται η στιγμή που κολάει και δεν παίζει τίποτα.

Ετσι λοιπόν κάνω 2-3 reset το 24ωρο για να μηδενίζει τα λάθη και να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα.

Αν αυτή η συμπεριφορά συνεχιστεί έτσι τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι να κάνω.
Αν καταφέρουν με το  "auto restart" να μηδενίζουν και τα λάθη θα είναι μεγάλη βελτίωση.

Γενικά έχει διορθωθεί αρκετά το πρόβλημα.

Νομίζω ότι εγώ δεν είμαι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα γιατί εξαντλώ τη λειτουργία και την φτάνω στα όριά της. Νομίζω όμως ότι βλέπω πιό εύκολα τα προβλήματα και τις βελτιώσεις.
Η αδελφή μου που μένει στο Ιλιον με λειτουργίαTV και δικτύου συνηθισμένη περνάνε πολλές μέρες γαι να κάνει reset.

----------


## cnp5

> Οπως έχω ξαναπεί παίρνω και στέλνω δεδομένα συνεχώς όλο το 24ωρο και έτσι νομίζω ότι είμαι ένα γερό τεστ των λειτουργιών της ΟΝ, όσον αφορά το ιντερνετ.
> 
> Το Μάρτιο υπήρξε μιά εντυπωσιακή, σε σχέση με τα πολλά προβλήματα που υπήρχαν, συμπεριφορά του δικτύου της ΟΝ. Δεν κόλαγε εύκολα και τα λάθη ήταν πολύ λιγότερα.
> 
> Αρχές Μαίου μπήκε το νέο firmware με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει "auto restart" πολύ συχνά, να συγχρονίζει σε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες κάθε φορά με πολύ μικρές αποκλίσεις αλλά να μην σβήνει τα λάθη. Αν το αφήσω χωρίς reset (το οποίο κάνω μέσα απο τη σελίδα του pirelli) έρχεται η στιγμή που κολάει και δεν παίζει τίποτα.
> 
> Ετσι λοιπόν κάνω 2-3 reset το 24ωρο για να μηδενίζει τα λάθη και να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα.
> 
> Αν αυτή η συμπεριφορά συνεχιστεί έτσι τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι να κάνω.
> ...


Το μεγάλο crash test θα "οργανωθεί" αρχές Ιουνίου  :Smile: 
Έτσι ελπίζω να δούμε αν όντως οι αλλαγές firmware και DSLAM software θα φέρουν αλλαγές στους χρήστες με προβλήματα ή προβλήματα στους χρήστες χωρίς...  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris85

Μάλλον πρέπει να ανησυχώ με βάση αυτά που λέτε σε αυτό το νήμα...Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα εδώ και 8 μήνες.Μου έβαλάν το 1.26 αλλά το μόντεμ μου δε κάνει restart μόνο του και δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα μου όχι μόνο δε βελτιώθηκε αλλά έχει χειροτερεύσει κατα πολυ( restart κάθε 30 λεπτά) .Το dslam μου από όσο ξέρω είναι του ιπποδρόμου στα σύνορα Καλλιθέας -- Παλαιού Φαλήρου.Μα δε θα δώ επιτέλους πια μια άσπρη μέρα με αυτό το  ιντερνετ????????

----------


## Nemessis

> Παιδιά είναι αλήθεια ότι κάθε τόσο το ρούτερ κάνει ένα καθάρισμα της γραμμής...
> Εγώ το βλέπω ότι το δικό μου ρούτερ κάνει ένα καθάρισμα κάθε 24 ώρες και μάλιστα τα μεσάνυχτα οπότε με βολεύει πολύ αυτό... (δείτε την εικόνα από το fritz)
> Κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή είναι εντυπωσιακά σταθερη όλη την ημέρα. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι από τότε που συνδέθηκα (13/5) έχω εντυπωσιαστεί και με την τηλεφωνία και με το internet.
> Μπράβο στην ΟΝ...


Δέν είναι καθάρισμα αυτό που κάνει το Fritz, απλά υπάρχει η ρύθμισει μια φορά την ημέρα να διακόψει την Layer 3 συνδεση επειδή πολύ πάροχοι στην ευρώπη το κάνουν αυτόματα ώστε να παίρνει dynamic i.p. Για να "καθαρίσει" το fritz πρέπει να κάνει επανεκίνηση.

----------


## antony19

λοιπόν, έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται απο τα αυτόματα reset που κάνει το router μόνο του. Το λέω αυτό επειδή κάθε βράδυ και περίπου την ίδια ώρα (περιπου στις 10), ενώ είμαι online σε ενα online game, τρώω dc. Πάω στο router και βλέπω το SNR από 9 που είναι όλη μέρα να χει πάει από 3 ως 5. Μετά από reboot, κανανεβάζει το SNR στο 9 αλλά με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (από 14 που είμαι όλη μέρα πέφτει στο 8,5)

----------


## atheos71

Πολύ μεγάλη πτώση!Το πρωί ξανανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα;

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Το μεγάλο crash test θα "οργανωθεί" αρχές Ιουνίου 
> Έτσι ελπίζω να δούμε αν όντως οι αλλαγές firmware και DSLAM software θα φέρουν αλλαγές στους χρήστες με προβλήματα ή προβλήματα στους χρήστες χωρίς...


Και ποσο θα διαρκεσει?

----------


## atheos71

Xμμ...Καλοκαιρινά προβλήματα οσμίζομαι...

----------


## cnp5

> Και ποσο θα διαρκεσει?


Όσο χρειαστεί για να πειστούμε ότι όλα είναι σωστά με τις αλλαγές.

Αν φυσικά βρούμε προβλήματα, αυτά θα μεταφερθούν προς την On και τους τεχνικούς της. Όσο γρηγορότερα τα βρούμε, τόσο γρηγορότερα θα τα φτιάξουν... ελπίζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## ntrim

> Μάλλον πρέπει να ανησυχώ με βάση αυτά που λέτε σε αυτό το νήμα...Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα εδώ και 8 μήνες.Μου έβαλάν το 1.26 αλλά το μόντεμ μου δε κάνει restart μόνο του και δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα μου όχι μόνο δε βελτιώθηκε αλλά έχει χειροτερεύσει κατα πολυ( restart κάθε 30 λεπτά) .Το dslam μου από όσο ξέρω είναι του ιπποδρόμου στα σύνορα Καλλιθέας -- Παλαιού Φαλήρου.Μα δε θα δώ επιτέλους πια μια άσπρη μέρα με αυτό το  ιντερνετ????????


Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια και εδώ, στο ίδιο κέντρο. Τα λάθη φτάνουν πάλι σε 8ψήφιο νούμερο, και πιθανώς, δεν έκαναν ακόμα αναβαθμίσεις στο DSLAM Ιπποδρόμου.
Υπομονή 10-15 μέρες για να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το πέρας της αναβάθμισης.  :Thinking:

----------


## mpanas

Εγω παλι εχω κανει προσωπικό ρεκόρ με σχεδον 8.5 μέρες.



και μετρια stats (as always)

----------


## ilpara

Παιδιά το πρόβλημα του νήματος φαίνεται ότι ΛΥΘΗΚΕ!!!
... το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι είμαι ακόμα με 1.21 και πλέον όλα πάνε τέλεια, ελπίζω αν και όταν με αναβαθμίσουν σε 1.26 ή παραπάνω να μην τα κάνουν θάλασσα

----------


## stathis argitis

Φίλε ilpara και σε εμένα φαίνεται ότι έχει λυθεί.

Τις τελευταίες 10 ημέρες μετά από την μάχη που έγινε τηλεφωνικά με το τεχνικό τμήμα την πρώτη ημέρα, κατά την οποία υπήρχαν έντονα προβλήματα με μηδενισμούς ταχύτητας ανά 2ωρο, όλα βαίνουν καλώς, χωρίς την ανάγκη καμίας πλέον επανεκκίνησης λόγω μηδενισμού ταχύτητας.

Τέλος επίσης και στις αποσυνδέσεις που υπήρχαν κατά καιρούς και που το πρώτο 24ωρο της αναβάθμισης στο 1.26 ήταν πολλές.

Τώρα εύχομαι η κατάσταση να παραμείνει έτσι όπως είναι γιατί πλέον δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

Μακάρι αυτό που το θεωρούσαμε αυτονόητο και για το οποίο κάναμε τόση υπομονή σχεδόν για ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο (την καλή και αξιόπιστη λειτουργία) να παγιωθεί.

----------


## GEORD JIM

Το  ίδιο πρόβλημα μηδενικής ταχύτητας  3 ή 4 φορές την ημέρα έχω και εγώ με το Πιρέλι στον Αλιμο

----------


## darax

Kάτι δοκιμάζουνε τίς τελευταίες μέρες,  ελπίζουμε τα πειράματα να τελειώσουνε σύντομα.. :Worthy:

----------


## ilpara

Επιβεβαιώνω:



> Παιδιά το πρόβλημα του νήματος φαίνεται ότι ΛΥΘΗΚΕ!!!
> ... το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι είμαι ακόμα με 1.21 και πλέον όλα πάνε τέλεια, ελπίζω αν και όταν με αναβαθμίσουν σε 1.26 ή παραπάνω να μην τα κάνουν θάλασσα


... κοντεύω να ξεχάσω το password του pirelli

----------


## cnp5

> Επιβεβαιώνω:
> 
> ... κοντεύω να ξεχάσω το password του pirelli


Αν το καταφέρεις αυτό... κερνάω μπύρες!!!  :Smile:

----------


## con

Μετά από αρκετή σιγή, μια και δεν πίστευα οτι κάτι έχει αλλάξει στο πρόβλημα να επανέλθω με τα εξής: 
Στην κακή γραμμή μου είχα το πρόβλημα του νήματος 2-3 φορές τη μέρα, μάλιστα είχα πάρει ένα χρονοδιακόπτη για να κάνει reset το router σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. 
Έγινε αναβάθμιση του firmware σε 1.26 στις 20 Μαϊου. Για μια εβδομάδα το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε. Ξαφνικά με πήρε κάποιος τεχνικός από την ΟΝ και μου είπε οτι μόλις έλυσε το πρόβλημα που είχα. Από τότε ξαναεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά παράληλλα πολλές φορές το pirelli έχανε συγχρονισμό και δεν επανερχόταν αυτόματα ως όφειλε. Τους ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο και αφού ξαναείπα τα ποιήματα στο πρώτο τεχνικό που καταγράφει στο computer το πρόβλημα, μετά από πίεση με συνέδεσε με τεχνικό που είχε τα εργαλεία για αλλαγές προφίλ. Ο ευγενής κύριος αφού κατάλαβε οτι είχα διδακτορικό στα προβλήματα της ΟΝ, ήταν άψογος και πήγαμε στο ιστορικό να δούμε τι είχε γίνει. 
Συμπέρασμα:
Αρχικά μετά το πέρασμα της 1.26 με "έριξαν" σε Mode: G.992.3 (ADSL2). Η ταχύτητα του download ήταν στα 8500 και του upload στα 1030. Αποτέλεσμα: πολύ καλή σταθερότητα στη γραμμή και πολύ καλή η TV. 
Αυτό που είχε γίνει ενδιάμεσα ήταν οτι με έβαλαν σε σύνδεση ADSL2+ με πιο υψηλό download (10500) και χαμηλότερο upload (850). Αυτά αλλάζουν πλέον αυτόματα ανάλογα με το θόρυβο της γραμμής ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται ένα minimum 9-10dB. Τέρμα τα παλιά προφίλ. Έτσι όμως είχα το πρόβλημα του νήματος και πολλά πιξελιάσματα στην TV.
Τελικά σε μένα, όπως πιστεύω και σε πολλούς με κακή γραμμή, είναι καλύτερα να πάνε σε ADSL2 από ADSL2+. Η ταχύτητα θα είναι κατάτι χαμηλότερη αλλά το πρόβλημα εξαφανίζεται (ως τώρα...). Ο θόρυβος δείχνει να είναι πιο υψηλός αλλά παρόλαυτα η γραμμή λειτουργεί άψογα.
Αυτά για όσους θέλουν να γλυτώσουν από το χρόνο που έφαγα εγώ να φτιάξω τη γραμμή μου.

----------


## atheos71

Στο ίδιο mode G.992.3 (ADSL2) ,βρίσκομαι κι εγώ ,με το πέρασμα στο 1.26 ,με κατέβασμα του downstream
κι ανέβασμα του upstream.Το snr στα 8 db.H γραμμή μου σταθερή ,τέσσερεις μέρες τώρα.
Κρίνοντας απ'τα μέχρι τώρα ,βελτίωση βλέπω ,αν και το εν λόγω πρόβλημα δεν τό 'χα.Βλέπω ,όμως,απ'τα
λεγόμενα όσων τό 'χαν ,ότι έχει αντιμετωπισθεί (όχι σ'όλους βέβαια).

----------


## ntrim

> ...ότι έχει αντιμετωπισθεί (όχι σ'όλους βέβαια).


Χαίρομαι για όσους είχε καλά αποτελέσματα η αναβάθμιση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μια καλή γραμμή την υποβάθμισαν. 

Από το 1.26 και μετά *γεννήθηκε* το πρόβλημα του νήματος, συν αποσυνδέσεις, συν μειώσεις ταχυτήτων, συν εκατομμύρια λαθών!  :Thumb down: 

5 Ιουνίου σήμερα, τελείωσαν οι αναβαθμίσεις;

----------


## erateinos

> 5 Ιουνίου σήμερα, τελείωσαν οι αναβαθμίσεις;


οι αναβαθμίσεις είναι αορίστου χρόνου  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## atheos71

> Χαίρομαι για όσους είχε καλά αποτελέσματα η αναβάθμιση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μια καλή γραμμή την υποβάθμισαν. 
> 
> Από το 1.26 και μετά *γεννήθηκε* το πρόβλημα του νήματος, συν αποσυνδέσεις, συν μειώσεις ταχυτήτων, συν εκατομμύρια λαθών! 
> 
> 5 Ιουνίου σήμερα, τελείωσαν οι αναβαθμίσεις;


Aυτό που αναφέρεις ,είναι δυστυχώς,η άλλη όψη των ...βαθμίσεων(ανά,υπό).

........Auto merged post: atheos71 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οι αναβαθμίσεις είναι αορίστου χρόνου


...κι απεριορίστου! :Razz:

----------


## con

> Χαίρομαι για όσους είχε καλά αποτελέσματα η αναβάθμιση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μια καλή γραμμή την υποβάθμισαν. 
> 
> Από το 1.26 και μετά *γεννήθηκε* το πρόβλημα του νήματος, συν αποσυνδέσεις, συν μειώσεις ταχυτήτων, συν εκατομμύρια λαθών! 
> 
> 5 Ιουνίου σήμερα, τελείωσαν οι αναβαθμίσεις;


Είσαι σε ADSL2+?

----------


## ntrim

> Είσαι σε ADSL2+?


G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

----------


## con

> G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path


Κάνε αυτό που είπα παραπάνω. Πες να σε βάλουν σε ADSL2.

----------


## dimitris85

Ο φίλος  CON αυτό που σου λέει έχει απόλυτο δίκιο!Και  γω όσο ήμουν adsl2+  ειχα συνέχεια προβλήματα.Με παίρνει πριιν 6 μέρες τεχνικός στο κινητό μου και μου λέει το έλυσα το προβλημά σας. Με είχε βάλει adsl 2 kai από τότε και για έξι μέρες άψογη λειτουργία χωρίς ουτε  ένα restart.

----------


## Phantomas

Απο Μενίδι κι εγώ τα ίδια με τον φίλο ilpara ... 
Κάποιες ώρες μου δίνει 2 mbps ενω το router κλειδωνει στα 7,8 και μετα απο restart προς εκπληξη μου πιανει 6,5 mbps. Σήμερα το πείρα χαμπάρι....

Να το αναφέρω στην ΟΝ ή θα τα κάνει χειρότερα? Το έχει αναφέρει κανεις? Ειδε βελτίωση?? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Avesael

Να ενημερώσω ότι η σύνδεση παραμένει σταθερή και σε λειτουργία, 14 ημέρες και 18 ώρες...
Τα λάθη δε, είναι 15200 CRC και στο far end...

Αυτό δείχνει ότι από πλευράς σταθερότητας και επιτυχίας της αναβάθμισης αλλά και επίλυσης του προβλήματος του νήματος, υπήρξε απόλυτη επιτυχία!  :One thumb up: 

Να λέμε και τα καλά, έτσι;  :Wink:

----------


## ntrim

> Να ενημερώσω ότι η σύνδεση παραμένει σταθερή και σε λειτουργία, 14 ημέρες και 18 ώρες...
> Τα λάθη δε, είναι 15200 CRC και στο far end...
> 
> Αυτό δείχνει ότι από πλευράς σταθερότητας και επιτυχίας της αναβάθμισης αλλά και επίλυσης του προβλήματος του νήματος, υπήρξε απόλυτη επιτυχία! 
> 
> Να λέμε και τα καλά, έτσι;


Διαφωνώ κάθετα με το "απόλυτη επιτυχία"...

Στην γραμμή μου "γέννησε" το πρόβλημα του νήματος η ανα(υπο)υποβάθμιση.

Με 2 ώρες χρήσης του Pirelli τα λάθη είναι 36192743.

ΥΓ. 14 ημέρες και 18 ώρες... <- αυτό θα το κάνω... wishlist!

----------


## Avesael

Θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί στην ΟΝ πλέον το πρόβλημα σου. Υποτίθεται ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και ότι όλοι θα πρέπει να είναι σταθεροί.
Προφανώς υπάρχουν ακόμα συνδρομητές που έχουν το πρόβλημα...  :Sad:

----------


## ntrim

Δυστυχώς, το είχα αναφέρει με την έλευση του 1.26 και την δημιουργία του προβλήματος.
Βεβαίως το παλληκάρι προσφέρθηκε να βοηθήσει και... με έριξε από τα 12800 που συγχρόνιζα στα 9900.
Τολμάω να τους ξαναπάρω; 

Και το ηλίθιο του πράγματος είναι ότι: τώρα με τα 9900 έχω download στα 7 mbit. Αν ανοίξω την τηλεόραση σέρνεται και έτσι ζήτησα να μου αφαιρέσουν την TV. Αμ δε!!! Δεν γίνεται λέει.

Κάνω υπομονή να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο. Έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές...

----------


## atheos71

Σίγουρα δεν ήταν  επιτυχημένη η καθολική αναβάθμιση,όσο υπάρχουν χρήστες με προβλήματα.
Εκεί χρειάζεται πλέον η επικέντρωση των προσπαθειών.

----------


## con

ntrim δε μας είπες αν το άλλαξες τελικά σε ADSL2 από ADSL2+ ? Θα ενδιέφερε πολύ αν τα πρόβλημά σου παραμένει με ADSL2.

----------


## ntrim

> ntrim δε μας είπες αν το άλλαξες τελικά σε ADSL2 από ADSL2+ ? Θα ενδιέφερε πολύ αν τα πρόβλημά σου παραμένει με ADSL2.


Όχι, δεν επικοινώνησα μαζί τους μιας και από χθες μέχρι τώρα ειχα μόνο 4 αποσυνδέσεις.
Έχω μια ελπίδα ότι δεν αναβάθμισαν ακόμα το Α/Κ στο οποίο ανήκω (ως γνωστόν η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία  :Worthy:  )

----------


## stathis argitis

Εμένα απόψε, και έπειτα από 3 εβδομάδες σταθερότητας έπανήλθε το πρόβλημα με αύξηση των λαθών κάθε second από 50000 έως 100000. Η ταχύτητα δεν μηδενίζεται όπως πριν εντελώς αλλά έχει πέσει στα 30-50 kb/sec.
Ίσως να είχε ξανασημβεί και την Κυριακή που περασε αλλά νόμιζα ότι η πτώση της ταχύτητας ήταν λόγω φώρτου ημέρας. Την επομένη ήταν οκ.

Με έχουν κι εμένα βάλει σε απλό ADSL2 μετά την πρώτη εβδομάδα της αναβάθμισης. Εκείνη την πρώτη εβδομάδα ήμουν σε ADSL2+ ....και με τα δύο profile δεν έιχα πρόβλημα έως τώρα.

Το αφήνω μέχρι το πρωί να δω αν υπάρξει κάποια αυτόματη διαδικασία επανόρθωσης και το πρωί θα τους καλέσω να το αναφέρω...μήπως και πειραματικά με επανφέρουν σε ADSL2+.

----------


## CostasBal

> Εμένα απόψε, και έπειτα από 3 εβδομάδες σταθερότητας έπανήλθε το πρόβλημα με αύξηση των λαθών κάθε second από 50000 έως 100000. Η ταχύτητα δεν μηδενίζεται όπως πριν εντελώς αλλά έχει πέσει στα 30-50 kb/sec..


Και σε εμένα τα ίδια έπειτα από μια βδομάδα σταθερότητας. Ξεκίνησε όπως και στον stathis την Κυριακή και χθες γινόταν χαμός και με την ταχύτητα του Internet, και με πιξελιάσματα στην OnTV. Η αλλαγή που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ο router άφηνε το θόρυβο να φτάσει στα 8db χωρίς να ρίξει την ταχύτητα, ενώ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα κρατούσε το θόρυβο στα 9db. Τι γίνεται έχουμε νέο γύρο από patches? Μα είναι δυνατόν κάθε τρεις και λίγο να έχουμε προβλήματα? 


Το θέμα είναι πότε θα σεβαστούν τους πελάτες τους που χρησιμοποιούν το Inernet και για εργασία ή που ψωνίζουν OnMultiplex και συνδρομητικά κανάλια.

----------


## Avesael

Το να επανεμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, δείχνει ότι δεν επιλυθηκε και ότι απλά ήταν ένα "μπάλωμα στην τρύπα".

Η απαράδεκτη λύση (που βεβαίως γίνεται αναπόφευκτη) να υποβιβάζονται σε dsl mode οι χρήστες (από ADSL2+ σε ADSL2) μου φαίνεται πιο πολύ για πρόχειρη λύση πάλι και όχι κάτι που πραγματικά επιλύει το μέγιστο αυτό πρόβλημα.

Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για γραμμές που δεν είχαν το παραμικρό πρόβλημα και συγχρόνιζαν πάνω από 10-12Mbps, ξαφνικά να υποβιβάζονται σε 6-7-8Mbps και σε ADSL2 mode μπας και παίξουν (μπας) σωστά...

Νομίζω ότι η τακτική της ΟΝ θα πιάσει τόπο στο τέλος.
Θα διώξει (όπως δείχνει να επιθυμεί) όλους τους "θρασύτατους" που θέλουν πραγματικά γρήγορο internet και θα κρατήσει όλους αυτούς που τους νοιάζει να στέλνουν email να κάνουν chat και να λιώνουν μπροστά στην τηλεόραση...

Υ.Γ. Το τυράκι είναι η τηλεφωνία, και το νουά μόσχου με σάλτσα από δεντρολίβανο και μανιτάρια, η IPTV...

Ευχαριστούμε ΟΝ για την κοροιδία...  :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

> Υ.Γ. Το τυράκι είναι η τηλεφωνία, και το νουά μόσχου με σάλτσα από δεντρολίβανο και μανιτάρια, η IPTV...
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε ΟΝ για την κοροιδία...




Off Topic



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Eίναι μια οπτική κι αυτό, δια της μαγειρικής ειδωμένο

----------


## ilpara

Είμαι σε G.992.3 (ADSL2) / Interleaved Path με 9800/1000 και firmware 1.21 ακόμα
ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!
Τι να το κάνω το ADSL2+ αν είναι να είμαι σε 6500/500 και με το πρόβλημα του νήματος καθημερινά όπως ήμουνα επί 10 μήνες από τότε που ξεκίνησα το νήμα...
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ADSL2+, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το 1.26, με ενδιαφέρει σταθερότητα και σχετικά καλή ταχύτητα!

----------


## Avesael

Good for you fella, αλλά το 1.26 δε θα το γλυτώσεις εκτός κι αν έχεις μιλήσει με πραγματικό τεχνικό και τα βρήκατε έτσι.
Το πρόβλημα δε λύνεται με ημίμετρα (ADSL2 mode) αλλά ούτε και με μπακαλοαλχημείες.

----------


## cnp5

> Είμαι σε G.992.3 (ADSL2) / Interleaved Path με 9800/1000 και firmware 1.21 ακόμα
> ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!
> Τι να το κάνω το ADSL2+ αν είναι να είμαι σε 6500/500 και με το πρόβλημα του νήματος καθημερινά όπως ήμουνα επί 10 μήνες από τότε που ξεκίνησα το νήμα...
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ADSL2+, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το 1.26, με ενδιαφέρει σταθερότητα και σχετικά καλή ταχύτητα!


Και έτσι να μείνει !  :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## brou

Το πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής δε το είχα ποτέ...Συνήθως το router έκανε reboot ανά βδομάδα η και περισσότερο, για άσχετους λόγους κυρίως. Γεγονός είναι ότι τελευταία είχε να γίνει reboot κανα 10ήμερο. Μπαίνω λοιπόν πρωινός πρωινός, και βλέπω ό,τι βλέπετε κι εσείς στις εικόνες, πριν και μετά την επανεκκίνηση. Δεν μηδένησε τα λάθη και απλά συγχρόνισε όσο χαμηλά δεν είχε συγχρονίσει ποτέ. Σημειωτέον, ότι πριν το 1.26 έπαιζε στα 10σταθερότατα. Τόσο χαμηλό συγχρονισμό όμως, ακόμα και με το...δυναμικό συγχρονισμό του 1.26 δεν είχα ξαναδεί.Καμμιά ιδέα;
Και το speedtest αμέσως μετά το reboot....

----------


## Avesael

Συμπλήρωσα 3 εβδομάδες στις 17:30, συνεχούς λειτουργίας, χωρίς αποσύνδεση, χωρίς πτώση γραμμής (μετά τα παρατράγουδα που είχα μετά το Πάσχα) και με 22000 crc λάθη μόλις (σε far end).
Το μόνο μελανό σημείο, η αυξομείωση του συγχρονισμού κατά 1Mbit Μ.Ο. αλλά με το ίδιο snr margin (κολλημένο στα 9db).
*Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να επιλυθεί συντόμως*, γιατί δε μπορώ να δεχθώ τέτοια αυξομείωση αλλά με σταθερό snr...
Προ αναβάθμισης δεν είχα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων ή πτώσεων γραμμής (σπάνια είχα) και το snr ήταν 7-8db με 15996Mbps και download καθαρό 1550-1600kb/sec ενώ τώρα 1300-1350kb/sec....

----------


## apollokk

> Συμπλήρωσα 3 εβδομάδες στις 17:30, συνεχούς λειτουργίας, χωρίς αποσύνδεση, χωρίς πτώση γραμμής (μετά τα παρατράγουδα που είχα μετά το Πάσχα) και με 22000 crc λάθη μόλις (σε far end).
> Το μόνο μελανό σημείο, η αυξομείωση του συγχρονισμού κατά 1Mbit Μ.Ο. αλλά με το ίδιο snr margin (κολλημένο στα 9db).
> *Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να επιλυθεί συντόμως*, γιατί δε μπορώ να δεχθώ τέτοια αυξομείωση αλλά με σταθερό snr...
> Προ αναβάθμισης δεν είχα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων ή πτώσεων γραμμής (σπάνια είχα) και το snr ήταν 7-8db με 15996Mbps και download καθαρό 1550-1600kb/sec ενώ τώρα 1300-1350kb/sec....


και σε μενα κανει το ιδιο ακριβως.... :Thinking: 
λες να ναι γενικο προβλημα?
σε ποιον dslam βρισκεσαι?

----------


## atheos71

> Συμπλήρωσα 3 εβδομάδες στις 17:30, συνεχούς λειτουργίας, χωρίς αποσύνδεση, χωρίς πτώση γραμμής (μετά τα παρατράγουδα που είχα μετά το Πάσχα) και με 22000 crc λάθη μόλις (σε far end).
> Το μόνο μελανό σημείο, η αυξομείωση του συγχρονισμού κατά 1Mbit Μ.Ο. αλλά με το ίδιο snr margin (κολλημένο στα 9db).
> *Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να επιλυθεί συντόμως*, γιατί δε μπορώ να δεχθώ τέτοια αυξομείωση αλλά με σταθερό snr...
> Προ αναβάθμισης δεν είχα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων ή πτώσεων γραμμής (σπάνια είχα) και το snr ήταν 7-8db με 15996Mbps και download καθαρό 1550-1600kb/sec ενώ τώρα 1300-1350kb/sec....


 
Μια χαρά είσαι και πάλι ,παρά τη μείωση ταχύτητας.

----------


## Avesael

> και σε μενα κανει το ιδιο ακριβως....
> λες να ναι γενικο προβλημα?
> σε ποιον dslam βρισκεσαι?


Βάσικά δεν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα, είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργίας με το νέο firmware στα Πιρελλι και τη αναβάθμιση των msan.  :Mad: 
Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα είτε είχες καλή γραμμή είτε όχι, σώνει και καλά να το λουστείς...  :Evil:

----------


## apollokk

ρε παιδια, σημερα το pirelli απο το μεσημερι κατι επαθε (στη δικη μου περιπτωση τουλαχιστον) και οσα restart και να του κανεις δεν αλλαζει τιποτα. download: 968bps (average), 10kbps (maximum)... τι γινεται εδω? :Evil:

----------


## atheos71

To τελευταίο διήμερο άρχισα να βλέπω το πρόβλημα του τίτλου του νήματος... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## papakion

Στην netone?  :Laughing:

----------


## atheos71

Eδ*ΟΝ* :Razz: 
Εκεί δεν έχει αυτά .... έχει άλλα :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 πρόσθεσε 24 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Eπιστροφή στο crypto έως λήξης συνδρομής!
Η κατάσταση με το pirelli είναι πλέον ανυπόφορη....
Τυχαίο είναι ,που μόλις βάλω πάνω άλλο ρούτερ
εξαφανίζεται ως δια μαγείας το πρόβλημα;
Αν θέλουν μάλιστα,ας έρθουν να το πάρουν πίσω
το πράμα τους από τώρα! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## papakion

Μια απο τα ιδια και εδω... το pirelli κολλάει, το Fritz πεταει..... :Whistle:

----------


## amora

Αύξηση συγχρονισμού στα 8 (από 7.5) με snr 6dB. Ό,τι θέλει κάνει το σύστημα...

----------


## atheos71

> Αύξηση συγχρονισμού στα 8 (από 7.5) με snr 6dB. Ό,τι θέλει κάνει το σύστημα...


...σε βελτιώσανε!Είσαι η ευχάριστη εξαίρεση! :One thumb up:

----------


## ntrim

> Αύξηση συγχρονισμού στα 8 (από 7.5) με snr 6dB. Ό,τι θέλει κάνει το σύστημα...


Στο θέμα αυτό πιστεύω, τουλάχιστον σ' εμάς που δεν έχουμε γραμμές "αστέρια", είτε μας κοροϊδεύουν είτε δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.

Με SNR/Attn 6/25 ήμουν στα 12800. Μετά με τα ίδια SNR/Attn κάποια στιγμή πήγα στα 15500.
Τώρα με το 1.26, SNR/Attn 7/24 είμαι στα 9900 (ενίοτε 11200) με download 800 kb/s.
Και με 3-4 ώρες χρήσης του Pirelli, το πρόβλημα του νήματος.

Και μια ερώτηση βρε παιδιά. Γράφουν πολλοί ότι το Pirelli κάνει reboot  μόνο του. Σε μένα δεν το έχει κάνει ποτέ. Το άφησα από χθες ανοιχτό μέχρι σήμερα το απόγευμα (συνήθως το κλείνω γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς χρειάζεται reboot), είχε μαζέψει 120 δισ λάθη και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε internet.
Καμμιά ιδέα;

----------


## atheos71

Mε χρήση άλλου ρούτερ δεν το βλέπω το πρόβλημα αυτό.Με το pirelli ,ούτε είδα αυτόματο reboot,
μόνο "κόλλημα" και αναγκάστηκα για ακόμα μία φορά να βάλω άλλο ρούτερ πάνω.

----------


## ntrim

ΟΚ, θα δοκιμάσω το USR 9108...

----------


## evagelos

πάντος έχω την εντύπωση ότι με το καινούργιο firmware πάμε χειρότερα. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά σε εμένα αυτό παρατηρώ. Η τουλάχιστον δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση

----------


## atheos71

Eπαναφορά στη χρήση άλλων ρούτερ θα πρότεινα,μήπως και στρώσει κάπως η κατάσταση.

----------


## Avesael

Κι αυτοί που θέλουν TV τι θα γίνουν; Θα πρέπει να βρουν το κατάλληλο μηχάνημα να υποστηρίζει την υπηρεσία και όπως ξέρουμε είναι περιορισμένοι οι routers που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά και δυσεύρετοι...

----------


## apollokk

> Κι αυτοί που θέλουν TV τι θα γίνουν; Θα πρέπει να βρουν το κατάλληλο μηχάνημα να υποστηρίζει την υπηρεσία και όπως ξέρουμε είναι περιορισμένοι οι routers που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά και δυσεύρετοι...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## kymata

> πάντος έχω την εντύπωση ότι με το καινούργιο firmware πάμε χειρότερα. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά σε εμένα αυτό παρατηρώ. Η τουλάχιστον δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση


Και σε μένα το ίδιο.

----------


## atheos71

Μήπως θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ που υποστηρίζει και την iptv ,οι της ON;

----------


## apollokk

> Μήπως θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ που υποστηρίζει και την iptv ,οι της ON;


σιγουρα.... οχι εισαγωγες απο Ιταλια... :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: kostis1295 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

βαζουν το κακο (Sagem) με το χειριστο (Pirelli).

----------


## atheos71

Συνδιασμός που ... σκοτώνει!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## brou

> σιγουρα.... οχι εισαγωγες απο Ιταλια...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: kostis1295 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> βαζουν το κακο (Sagem) με το χειριστο (Pirelli).


Το Sagem σε πληροφορώ είναι από τα καλύτερα στο είδος του. Για κάποιο λόγο όμως εγώ, πιστεύω ότι και Cisco εξοπλισμό να δίνανε, πάλι θα είχαμε προβλήματα. Μήπως είναι θέμα ανθρώπινου δυναμικού, λέω, μήπως; :Whistle:

----------


## apollokk

> Συνδιασμός που ... σκοτώνει!!!!


ναι, ναι, ναι




> Το Sagem σε πληροφορώ είναι από τα καλύτερα στο είδος του. Για κάποιο λόγο όμως εγώ, πιστεύω ότι και Cisco εξοπλισμό να δίνανε, πάλι θα είχαμε προβλήματα. Μήπως είναι θέμα ανθρώπινου δυναμικού, λέω, μήπως;


ισχυει και αυτο. οταν ο "τεχνικος" δεν ξερει να σου πει τι ειναι το interleaved path, τι περιμενεις. απλα, ειναι για κλαματα... :ROFL:

----------


## dimitris_

Για να μην λέμε μόνο τα κακά...

Στην δική μου περίπτωση τα προβλήματα με το νέο firmware εξαφανίστηκαν, restart router έχω να κάνω πολύ καιρό και η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε στα 6MBit από 4ΜΒit που ήταν.

Σκέφτομαι να ζητήσω και την IPTV πίσω... :Thumbs up:

----------


## CMS

Γενικώς το συμπέρασμα αυτό είναι ...ότι η αναβάθμιση και το νέο firmware βάρυναν από πλευράς ελέγχων και διόρθωσης λαθών το συστημα κυρίως για τις γραμμές που είχαν πρόβλημα (μεγάλο attenuation και θόρυβος) ...και αυτές πραγματικά τις βελτίωσαν ώστε να είναι το adsl σταθερό και να παίζει και η IPTV ...

 το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολλές γραμμές καλές όμως, με τα νέα κόλπα δεν αποδίδουν το μέγιστο ή τουλάχιστον εκείνο που είχαν πριν σε συγχρονισμό /download ... και είναι τελείως περίεργο γιατί πολλές καλές γραμμές να το παθαίνουν αυτό ... ειδικά με όλα αυτά τα κόλπα με την διόρθωση λαθών που μάλιστα έφερε σε μερικές καλές γραμμές και ξαφνικό πρόβλημα ... αυτά θέλουν απαντήσεις και φυσικά ρυθμίσεις ... ελπίζω όλοι να ρυθμιστούν για λειτουργία στις καλύτερες επιδόσεις και φυσικά με τις προτιμήσεις που ο καθένας έχει και το ρίσκο που αναλαμβάνει ...

----------


## atheos71

Επειδή ρίσκο είναι όλα,πώς θα φαινόταν να υπήρχε η επιλογή του snr απ'το χρήστη και κάτω απ'τα 10 db,
να μην υπάρχει τεχνική υποστήριξη;

----------


## CMS

Επειδή γενικώς δεν μπορούσε το pirelli να με πείσει ότι η γραμμή μου έχει πρόβλημα αφού ούτε και στα 15227 είχα ποτέ disconnects ... ή προβλήματα λαθών ... ζήτησα πειραματικά να κλειδώσω στα 15227 ανεξαρτήτως SNR ... 

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να λειτουργεί η γραμμή μια χαρά όπως και παλιά με το 1.21 στα 15227 και όπως και στα 12500 με το 1.26 ... 

Θα πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι αραιά πού και πού κάθε δύο ώρες μπορεί να έχω κάποιο pixeliasma στην IPTV που ενδεχομένως δεν το είχα με τον συγχρονισμό στα 12500 ... αλλά αφού το download rate ανέβηκε στα παλιά ... δηλαδή 1500/1000 kB/s (από 1200/700) ... με IPTV κλειστή / ανοιχτή αντίστοιχα ... πράγμα που το χρειάζομαι κυρίως όταν η IPTV είναι ανοιχτή ...νομίζω ότι θα μείνω στην ρύθμιση αυτή ...

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το pirelli δείχνει SNR πότε 10 και πότε 4 .,, ας δείχνει ότι νάναι ... αρκεί η γραμμή να είναι σταθερή ... ούτε τα λάθη με ενδιαφέρουν αφού ότι και να δείχνουνε πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα επιβαρυντικό στην λειτουργία της γραμμής δεν διαπιστώνω ...

Και είμαι αυτής της άποψης τελικά ...ότι δηλαδή καλό και άγιο το firmware και η αναβάθμιση για τις κακές με θόρυβο γραμμές ... αλλά οι γρήγορες γραμμές θα πρέπει να μπορούν να επιλέξουν μετά από δοκιμή τον καλύτερο συγχρονισμό τους παραβιάζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις του SNR 9 ...

----------


## ntrim

> ...Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το pirelli δείχνει SNR πότε 10 και πότε 4 .,, ας δείχνει ότι νάναι ... αρκεί η γραμμή να είναι σταθερή


Αυτή είναι η ουσία όλη!

Τι γίνεται όμως όταν μια τέτοια γραμμή με το 1.21, την "ανα-μη χ#$ω-βαθμίζουν" και με αναγκάζουν να κάνω home page στον browser την σελίδα του router? 

Αϊ σιχτίρ...

----------


## ilpara

Τελικά διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα του νήματος (δείτε 1ο ποστ για περιγραφή)???
Σε εμένα, με 1.21 ακόμα, ΝΑΙ έχει διορθωθεί και πλέον δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Εσείς?

----------


## Avesael

Εχθές που βρισκόμουν στον πεθερό μου, η γραμή είχε μαζέψει 2 δις λάθη (μη γράψω τα διορθωμένα καλύτερα πόσα ήταν...) και είχε κολλήσει.
Πάνω που πιστεύαμε ότι λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, αυτό ξαναεμφανίστηκε.
Περιοχή, Ίλιον.

----------


## anendotos

ilpana, δυστυχώς τα προβλήματα παραμένουν. Οσο είχα το 1.21 είχαν διορθωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Από αρχές Μαίου που αναβαθμίστηκα στο 1.26 είναι ανάλογα σε ποιά γραμμή θα συγχρονίσει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω reset 1 φορά στις 12 ώρες (που είναι το συνηθισμένο) αλλά έχει συμβεί και 3 φορές στις 2 ώρες.
Τα λάθη δε μηδενίζουν αλλά προστίθενται συνεχώς με αποτέλεσμα να κωλάει.
Επειδή δουλεύω συνεχώς, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, και τις περισσότερες ώρες χωρίς να είμαι παρών, μόλις αντιληφθώ ότι αρχίζουν οι καθυστερήσεις μπαίνω στο router από μακριά κάνω reset και επανέρχεται. Δύο φορές όμως μεχρι τώρα δεν πρόλαβα, κώλυσε και το διόρθωσα επιστρέφοντας στο σπίτι, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ανταποκρίνομαι στις υποχρεώσεις μου.
Πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι δεν χάνει το συγχρονισμό του αλλά οι ταχύτητες μηδενίζουν. Μετά το reset οι ταχύτητες επανέρχονται στα μέγιστα. Οσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες είναι καλύτερα από αυτό που γινόταν μέχρι και το Μάρτιο.
Εχω βαρεθεί να γράφω τα ίδια.
Σκέφτομαι πως θα το λύσω και η απάντηση είναι μονόδρομος. Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος πάροχος εκτός της ΟΝ, όσον αφορά τις δικές μου απαιτήσεις. Ούτε ένας από τους γνωστούς μου που είναι σε άλλο πάροχο δεν αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα. Οτι αντέχει η γραμμή θα το πάρω σε οποιοδήποτε πάροχο, αυτό γίνεται στην πράξη. 
Είναι καθαρά διαδικαστικό για να μην διακόψω καθόλου. Μάλον με δεύτερη γραμμή και μετά κατάργηση της ΟΝ.
(και στη αδελφή μου στο Ιλιον συμβαίνει το ίδιο αλλά πιό αργά χρονικά γιατί είναι διαφορετικός ο όγκος των δεδομένων της)

----------


## Avesael

Το Ίλιον είναι από τα χειρότερα dslam της ON.

----------


## atheos71

Όταν μετακομίσω,εκεί σίγουρα δε θα πάω!Τί ,δηλαδή,νά 'χω προβληματικό ίντερνετ; :Razz:

----------


## brou

Ενοικιάζεται διαμέρισμα με θέα, τζάκι, χώρο πάρκινγκ, κοντά στο μετρό και 500 μέτρα από DSLAM...θα δούμε και τέτοιες αγγελίες σε λίγο...

----------


## atheos71

> Ενοικιάζεται διαμέρισμα με θέα, τζάκι, χώρο πάρκινγκ, κοντά στο μετρό και 500 μέτρα από DSLAM...θα δούμε και τέτοιες αγγελίες σε λίγο...


....και όλα απροβλημάτιστα ,σε τιμή ευκαιρίας!

----------


## ntrim

Την Παρασκευή 27/6 τηλεφώνησα στο 13802 και ανέφερα το πρόβλημα του νήματος, το οποίο κατεγράφη από την κοπέλλα που απάντησε. Μου λέει: εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο, θα σας καλέσει τεχνικός...

Σήμερα, Κυριακή 29/6, στις 10:00 το πρωί με πήρε ο τεχνικός  :Clap:  και αφού άκουσε το ιστορικό (και ότι τόσους μήνες με το 1,21 και SNR 6.0 δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα) προσφέρθηκε να ανεβάσει τον συγχρονισμό (εκεί που όλοι οι άλλοι λέγανε πρέπει να το ρίξουμε) και το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί.  :Thinking: 

Όντως, το πήγε 11995/1023 (από 9960/980) και εδώ και 12 ώρες περίπου έχει μόνο (!) 300 λάθη και κανένα πρόβλημα.  :One thumb up: 

Το πραγματικό download όμως, παραμένει 3,5 Μbps κάτω από τον συγχρονισμό. Δεν έχω δει, με download manager και 16 connections, ποτέ πάνω από 1014 Μbps. Εϊναι λογικό αυτό (βασικά, δεν με ενοχλεί γιατί κατεβάζω ελάχιστα πράγματα συγκριτικά με άλλους) αλλά έτσι για το γα$% το;

----------


## amora

ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΕ!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Μετά από επέμβαση τεχνικού για να μου διορθώσει ένα πρόβλημα με το wireless του router (διορθώθηκε) άρχισα να έχω πρόβλημα με λάθη. Έχω επικοινωνήσει με πάνω από τρεις τεχνικούς οι οποίοι κάνουν αλλαγές στο προφίλ (πότε ADSl2, πότε ADSL2+) αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι εκεί που είχα 29dB attenuation, επανήλθα στα 32dB που είχα πριν το 1.26.

Το έχω τσεκάρει από όλες τις πλευρές και είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα. Τι να πω...

----------


## atheos71

Ας πούμε, ότι κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσει η συνδρομή σου.Ένας χρόνος αρκεί να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα.

----------


## amora

> Ας πούμε, ότι κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσει η συνδρομή σου.Ένας χρόνος αρκεί να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα.


Είχα κάθε διάθεση να παραμείνω Άρη. Όμως τώρα μου φαίνεται ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι θα την κάνω...

----------


## atheos71

Εφόσον δεν σού 'χει "κάτσει" ,Αντρέα,φεύγεις ,γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σημαντικός λόγος προβληματισμού
οι τηλεπικοινωνίες(υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα).Το λέω χωρίς καμμιά διάθεση να κατακρίνω τον πάροχο,
αλλά ,δυστυχώς,έτσι είναι τα πράγματα : σου κάθεται ή όχι.Είθε νά 'χεις ευνοικότερη επιλογή!

----------


## amora

Χάλια...

----------


## atheos71

Aν στους 9-10 (δε θυμάμαι πόσους ακριβώς είσαι στην ΟΝ),ο ένας ήταν εντάξει,βλέπεις την πόρτα
της εξόδου.

----------


## amora

Με ξανάφτιαξε ένα τζιμάνι τεχνικός. Μπράβο του. :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

Άντε,καιρός για αναθεώρηση!

----------


## andreasmd13

Παιδιά κάτι περίεργο εδώ και κάνα 3-4 μέρες ενώ όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι (Internet TV) ξαφνικά και ενώ τα στοιχεία τις γραμμής είναι καλά   το net σέρνεται η TV δεν δουλεύει και στο online με το PS3 τα pings είναι άθλια πάνω από 700 εξωτερικό και κάνα 350 στα εσωτερικά sites αυτά λύνονται μόνο με restart στο Pirelli
 Αυτά μόλις κολλάει

 Αυτά μόλις κάνω restart
ADSL Info:
Τύπος: ADSL2+ On Telecoms Full
Ταχύτητα: 15227/1023
ISP: On Telecoms
DSLAM: On Telecoms - ΑΡΗΣ
Router: Pirelli
SNR / Attn: 13(dB) / 16(dB) ___>Με αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι όλα καλά αλλά η πλάκα είναι ότι μόνο του το Pirelli μετά από καμιά 2-3 ώρες συγχρονίζει μόνο του στα 16mbs και μετά όλα είναι χάλια
Τι μπορεί να φταίει ? Thank you

----------


## oncts

Τσεκαρε τα crc errors.Αν αυτα αγγίζουν 1000αδες τότε παίζει να είναι βλαβη router.Σε πρώτη φάση πάντως προτείνω να τσεκάρεις την καλωδιωσή σου.

----------


## andreasmd13

Η καλωδίωση είναι ΟΚ αλλά τα errors είναι αρκετά (420) δεν ξέρω τι να πω έτσι ξαφνικά....thank you φίλε  :One thumb up:

----------


## brou

> Η καλωδίωση είναι ΟΚ αλλά τα errors είναι αρκετά (420) δεν ξέρω τι να πω έτσι ξαφνικά....thank you φίλε


420 στο far end ή near end;

----------


## andreasmd13

> 420 στο far end ή near end;


  Πάντα στο Far End Indicator
Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ τους ?

----------


## atheos71

Κάτι ειπώθηκε για λάθη ......

Καιρό είχα να δω αρνητικό πρόσημο.....

----------


## b_x

Την τελευταία βδομάδα κιεμένα η γραμμή εκεί που δεν είχα πρόβλημα ιδιαίτερο,έχει αρχίσει κάθε 3-4 μέρες να θελει ρεστάρτ για να σβήσει τα δις των λαθών.
Μετά την αναβάθμιση γενικά είχα δει πολλή βελτίωση στον ατιθμό λαθών και επανεκκινήσεων αλλά εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχει αρχίσει να επιδεινώνεται πάλι...

----------


## atheos71

Αν όχι στις 3-4 μέρες,η επανεκκίνηση θα γίνει στις 7 μέρες (δεν είναι πρόβλημα),για να καθαρίσει απ'τα λάθη.

----------


## davinci_

Παιδιά, την εβδομάδα αυτή ,πάνω που για κανα 2μηνο δεν είχα προβλήματα  ,θέλει κάθε μέρα(!)restart γιατί σέρνεται .
Παρατήρησα πως χάνει τον συγχρονισμό (κάτι που δεν έκανε) και πολλά λάθη !!!

----------


## Phantomas

Εγώ ρε παιδια εχω το προβλημα απο τοτε που εκανα την συνδεση μεχρι τωρα....

Πριν την επαννεκίνηση...


Μετά την επαννεκίνηση...





FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.26.10S-O (Mar 7 2008 16:22:59)

Έχω τηλεφωνήσει στην ΟΝ συνολικά 5 φορές και ακόμη να το φτιάξουν...

Διάβασα οτι με το FIRMWARE 1,21 δεν υπήρχαν προβλήματα... μήπως να τους πώ να μου το αλλάξουν? Βοηθήστε με ρε παιδιά με τους μα :Thumb down: κες  :RTFM:

----------


## atheos71

Το 1,21 δεν πρέπει να το πρόλαβες...Νομίζω ότι και μ'αυτό θά 'χες προβλήματα.
Στα στοιχεία σου δε φαίνεται κάτι "προβληματικό",εκτός του ότι έχεις μακρυνή απόσταση,αλλά κι εγώ πιο μακρυά από σένα είμαι και μάλλον θά 'χει να κάνει με την καλωδίωσή σου το πρόβλημα.Αποσυνδέσεις έχεις εκτός της χαμηλής ταχύτητας που έχεις;

----------


## Phantomas

Οχι φιλε atheos71 ούτε το προλαβα το 1,21 ουτε εχω αποσυνδεσεις... ουτε μια αποσυνδεση... Δεν νομιζω να ειναι στις γραμμες... με τον ΟΤΕ δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα...

----------


## atheos71

Με τον ΟΤΕ σε τί ταχύτητα ήσουν;(Δεν είναι το ίδιο η 1,2 mbit με τη 16αρα).

Τα δικά μου...
Με τί ρυθμό,ανεβαίνουν τα Interleaved Path CRC Errors,αν έχεις προσέξει;

----------


## Phantomas

POST:
20:36

Με τον ΟΤΕ είχα 4άρα και έπιανε 4.5 χωρις κανένα απολύτως προβλημα.... Τα CRC ανεβαίνουν με αρκετά μεγάλο ρυθμό αν σκεφτείς πως τώρα έχουν φτάσει τα 7361 απο 11 που ήταν  στις 8 παρά, που είχα κανει reset το ρουτερ (λίγο πριν κάνω το ποστ)  :Sad: 


EDIT:
20:50 

Tα CRC άγγιξαν τα 22924

EDIT:
20:56

CRC: 25357

Που σημαίνει 19 λάθη το δευτερόλεπτο κατα μέσο όρο αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## atheos71

Είσαι ακόμη χωρίς αποσύνδεση;Τί λάθη έχεις φτάσει;

----------


## Phantomas

Oops εκανα reset το router πριν λιγο...  :Sorry:  Την επόμενη φορά θα παρατηρησω σε ποιο σημειο βρίσκονται τα λάθη πριν κάνω reset

Disconnects κανένα απολύτως... ΟΥΤΕ ένα σε δυο μήνες που είμαι στην ΟΝ

----------


## atheos71

Το reset για ποιό λόγο το έκανες;Είχες κολλήματα,χαμηλό download;

----------


## Phantomas

ναι για αυτον τον λογο που το κανω παντα... χαμηλο-μηδενικο download....  :Sad:

----------


## atheos71

Έχεις δοκιμάσει χωριστά ,συσκευή τηλεφώνου από ρούτερ (φίλτρο στο τηλέφωνο);

----------


## Phantomas

μα χωριστα το είχα παντα... τωρα οι "τεχνικοι" της ΟΝ στο cc υποστηριζουν πως φταιει το πανασονικ ασυρματο τηλεφωνο... αλλα φυσικα δεν τους πιστευω ... εχω σε ολες τις συσκευες φιλτρο εκτως απο το συναγερμο αλλα δεν νομιζω να δημιουργει αυτος προβλημα... αφου δεν περνει τηλεφωνο παρα μονο οταν χτυπήσει πραγμα που δεν γινεται καθε μερα...

----------


## atheos71

Τηλέφωνα panasonic χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.Θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο : άλλο ρούτερ
έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει,μήπως και δεις καλυτέρευση;

----------


## Phantomas

οχι εχω ενα linksys wag200g το οποιο χρησημοποιουσα στου οτε την γραμμη αλλα το προβλημα ειναι πως η γραμμη ηταν ISDN και το ρουτερ επισης... σκευτικα να αγορασω το ιδιο σε PSTN μα είδα ενα θέμα στο οποιο ελεγαν πως απλα τα κανει χειροτερα.....

 :Sad: 

επισης θελω να σε ευχαριστησω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

Off Topic


		Νά 'σαι καλά!Ευχαρίστησή, μου να επικοινωνούμε και να βοηθάμε όπου κι όπως μπορούμε ο ένας τον άλλον.Λείπουν κι αυτή την ώρα ,γνώστες που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν περισσότερο
	


Έχω δοκιμάσει κι άλλα ρούτερς ,εκτός πιρέλλι.Στην 1.21 version firmware ,είχα το crypto f360 για κάνα 6μηνο
καθώς με το pirelli είχα πολλά προβλήματα.Με την 1.26 όμως ,το επανέφερα και πρόβλημα δεν έχω (1-2 αποσυνδέσεις την εβδομάδα δε μ'ενοχλούν).

----------


## Phantomas

1-2 αποσυνδεσεις την βδομαδα ουτε μενα θα ενοχλουσαν μα 1-2 μηδενισμοι την μερα ειναι αρκετοι για να μου σπασουν τα νευρα :P το linksys παντως με αφησε ευχαριστημενο... αλλα ειμαι σε δυλλημα αν θα το παρω... σε ενα sticky θεμα λενε πως δουλευει κανονικα με την ΟΝ αλλα σε ενα αλλο θεμα που ειχα πετυχει παλιοτερα λενε το αντιθετο omg  :Crying: 


EDIT
Σε καλυνυχτίζω κι εγω γιατί αρχισα να νυστάζω ... ευχαριστω για ολα τα λεμε αυριο μαλλον  :Smile:

----------


## ntrim

Και εγώ που είχα (και μάλλον ξαναέχω εδώ και 7 μέρες) το παραπάνω πρόβλημα, δεν έδειξε να διορθώνεται με αλλαγή router. Όποτε περνάω κοντά από το Pirelli... του ρίχνω και ένα restart (αν το επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες)!

Αηδία κατάντησε πια!

----------


## Phantomas

Τα CRC λάθη έφτασαν τις 34.178 και οι FEC διορθώσεις τα 66.523.615 και κάθε δευτερόλεπτο ανεβαίνουν κατα χιλιάδες τα λάθη και κατα εκατομμύρια οι διορθώσεις... :\
Ακόμα δεν έχει μηδενική ταχύτητα... θα δίξει

----------


## atheos71

Έχεις ταχύ ρυθμό στην αύξηση λαθών (Τα CRC λάθη μου ,1380 σε 48ωρο).

----------


## Phantomas

76.796 Τα CRC και 126.969.305 τα FEC...Δεν εκανα κανένα reset ακομη...δεν χρειάστηκε! Αν το πω σε καναν τεχνικο (για τους αληθινους τεχνικους λεω) οτι εχω μεγάλη αυξηση λαθών θα με φτιαξει? Σίγουρα είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα?

Edit:

Μετα το επόμενο reset, θα δοκιμάσω ένα άλλο router, το sagem f@st 1540WG, που είχα παρει απ τον ΟΤΕ... έχω την εντύπωση, πως έχει επιλογη για εναλαγή ανάμεσα σε Annex A και σε Annex B

Μα αν κάνει τα ίδια και αυτό, τι σημαίνει πως φταίει? Το firmware ίσως (1.26) ?? :\

----------


## atheos71

Πολύ φοβάμαι ,ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα ρούτερ ή firmware...
Στην περιοχή σου γνωρίζεις καμμιά άλλη περίπτωση συνδρομητή της ΟΝ;

----------


## Phantomas

Οχι δυστυχώς... Μενίδι μένω αν είναι απο δω καποιος άλλος χρήστης ας μιλήσει...

Edit:

Τί προβλημα ειναι τοτε αν οχι του firmware και του router ?

----------


## atheos71

Πρόβλημα dslam ίσως....Θα εμφανιστούν χρήστες απ'την περιοχή σου και θα δεις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Phantomas

Tους πείρα τηλέφωνο πριν λιγο και μου είπαν οτι φταιει που ειναι ψηλα το router .... ήταν μια κοπέλα και την αρχισα στις γρηγορες... την ακουγα λες και εβαλε τα κλαμματα και την λυπήθηκα την καημένη.... :P ε μετα ηρεμησα κι εγω και συζητήσαμε λιγο... με άλλαξε προφιλ λεει σε ενα "ΣΙΣΙ" και απο οτι ειδα με εβαλε σε ADSL2+ απο ADSL2 που με ειχαν βαλει... στο Interleaved path όπως πριν... και οπως μου ειπε αυτο το προφιλ δίνει λιγότερα λάθη CRC... θα δίξει...

Πάντως το router είχε φτάσει τα εκκατομύρια λάθη σήμερα (σε ένα 24άωρο περίπου..) και κόλλησε....

εικόνα:
http://imageshack.gr/files/xe3fac9izr15flhjl6pv.png

----------


## amora

Θα σε συμβούλευα να ους ζητήσεις το προφίλ που είναι σε ADSL2 (όχι 2+) και συγχρονίζει αυτόματα με ελάχιστο snr στα 7dB. Εμένα μόνο με αυτό δούλεψε σωστά, με όλα τα άλλα είχα το γνωστό πρόβλημα. Με το attenuation που έχεις κανένα άλλο προφίλ δε θα σου δουλέψει σωστά στην ΟΝ, γιατί τα έχουν ρυθμίσει έτσι ώστε να παίζει καλά η tv. Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να πέσεις σε ξύπνιο τεχνικό, οπότε προσπάθησε να τον βρεις με συνεχείς κλήσεις.

----------


## atheos71

> Θα σε συμβούλευα να ους ζητήσεις το προφίλ που είναι σε ADSL2 (όχι 2+) και συγχρονίζει αυτόματα με ελάχιστο snr στα 7dB.
> Εμένα μόνο με αυτό δούλεψε σωστά, με όλα τα άλλα είχα το γνωστό πρόβλημα.
> Με το attenuation που έχεις κανένα άλλο προφίλ δε θα σου δουλέψει σωστά στην ΟΝ, γιατί τα έχουν ρυθμίσει έτσι ώστε να παίζει καλά η tv.
> Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να πέσεις σε ξύπνιο τεχνικό, οπότε προσπάθησε να τον βρεις με συνεχείς κλήσεις.


Νομίζω ,ότι αυτό που προτείνεις ίσως μετριάσει το πρόβλημα του φίλου ,αλλά ήδη σε ADSL2
είναι και με snr 11 db....

----------


## amora

Το ξέρω Άρη, αλλά και σε ADSL2 υπάρχουν διαφορετικά προφίλ από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει. Μάλιστα σε κάποιο προφίλ που μου δείχνει 3 dB μικρότερο attenuation από αυτό που δείχνουν όλα τα άλλα, έχω την καλύτερη απόδοση. Δεν χάνει τίποτα να δοκιμάσει. Δυστυχώς όπως γνωρίζουμε η ADSL τεχνολογία πλήττεται από την κακή ποιότητα του χαλκού και -ειδικά στην ΟΝ- επιβαρύνεται από την ανάγκη ρυθμίσεων για  την IPTV.

----------


## atheos71

Και σε μένα που το γυρίσανε σε ADSL2 ,ανέβηκε το snr ,έπεσε λίγο οσυγχρονισμός (στην πράξη το ίδιο με πριν)
και η σύνδεση έχει γίνει σταθερότερη.Το ίδιο συνέβη και στη δική περίπτωση.Με ADSL2 δεν είσαι;

----------


## amora

Ναι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Phantomas

Τώρα εγω ειμαι με ADSL2+ και τα λάθη έφτασαν 7019.... φαντάζομαι οτι δεν με έφτιαξε και τόσο καλα η κοπελιά... το snr μου ηταν 11 μολις εκανε τις ρυθμίσεις της και τώρα ειναι 8 δεν ξερω γιατι επεσε... το attn ανεβηκε κατα 2 decibell αυτά...

TV ρε παιδια εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω καθολου (την εχω αποσυνδεσει).. αλλα δεν με βγαζουν απο το προγραμμα all in one γιατι λεει σε βγαζουν μονο για σοβαρα τεχνικα προβληματα... 
Τι να τους πω? 
Κι εγώ νομιζω πως με το ADSL2 είμουν καλύτερα... αλλά τα CRC ούτε τότε ούτε τωρα πέφτουν...

----------


## ilpara

> Επαναλαμβάνω και ΑΝΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΩΝΩ --Παρακαλώ διαβάστε προσεχτικά--
> 
> *Περιγραφή Προβλήματος:*
> Ίσως το ποιο ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ πρόβλημα της ΟΝ από τον Αύγουστο 2007 και μετά.
> Η ταχύτητα φθίνει σταδιακά (εντός 1-2 ωρών) ή απότομα και γίνεται πολύ χαμηλή ή μηδενική.Προσοχή ΔΕΝ χάνει συγχρονισμό, δηλ το λαμπάκι online αναβοσβήνει κανονικά και η σελίδα του pirelli δείχνει κανονικά ip κλπ. δηλαδή ΔΕΝ είναι "κλασσική αποσύνδεση".Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κυρίως ώρες αιχμής (συνήθως βράδυ), στους περισσότερους 1 φορά την ημέρα, σε ορισμένους ποιο συχνά, σε μοτίβο μη σταθερό (δηλ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί 2-3 φορές μια ημέρα, και καμμία την επόμενη).Τα λάθη στο far end αυξάνονται πολύ.Με restart router είτε από διακοπτάκι είτε από 192.168.1.1 διορθώνεται άμεσα.
> *Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ οφείλεται σε:*
> Στο pirelli (έχω δοκιμάσει 2)Στο πως "έκατσε" το firmware (έχω δοκιμάσει επανεγκατάσταση από τεχνικό ON)Στη ποιότητα της γραμμής (τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ όταν ζητήθηκε "εξυγίανση" και τεχνικός της ΟΝ που τη μέτρησε την βρήκαν και οι δύο ΟΚ)Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έχω δοκιμάσει και με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα).Στον Η/Υ σας ή στο videobox (έχω δοκιμάσει με μόνο το ένα επάνω στο router).Στο filter, στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σας κλπ. (έχω δοκιμάσει έως και χωρίς τηλέφωνα)Στο upnp, στο wireless, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο παρόμοιο (τα έχω δοκιμάσει) Στην καλωδίωση έως το DSLAM (o manosf, τεχνικός δικτύων, κατάφερε να ελέγξει την καλωδίωση από το γραφείο του έως το DSLAM)
> *Το πρόβλημα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ οφείλεται σε:*
> Στο DSLAM (MSAN κατά ΟΝ) (είτε στη κάρτα, είτε στο firmware, είτε στις ρυθμίσεις)Στο firmware του pirelli (ίσως χρειάζεται νέα έκδοση)Στο υπερφόρτωμα των DSLAMs με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών από όσο αντέχουν.Στο τυποποιημένο προφίλ χρήστη (με διαφορετικά προφίλ το πρόβλημα εμφανιζόταν με διαφορετική συχνότητα, π.χ. με Χ προφίλ σε FAST εμφανιζόταν κάθε 10 λεπτά, με Υ σε FAST δεν το είχα για 48 ώρες, με Ζ σε INTERLEAVED εμφανιζόταν1 φορά ημερησίως κλπ) -Να ρωτάτε τον τεχνικό ποιο είναι το ακριβές προφίλ που είστε ρυθμισμένοι.
> ...


ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Ιουν.'08: 
Για πολλούς χρήστες, εμένα συμπεριλαμβανομένου, το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε χωρίς να πειράξουν τίποτα σε pirelli ή προφίλ ή firmware, συνεπώς ήταν θέμα MSAN/DSLAM. Όσοι παιδεύεστε ακόμα, διαβάστε προσεχτικά το παραπάνω ανακεφαλαιωτικό και όταν επικοινωνείτε με ΟΝ μην αναλώνεστε σε πράγματα που ήδη έχουμε δοκιμάσει και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά στα πιθανά αίτια-λύσεις (π.χ. αλλαγή θύρας στο MSAN/DSLAM ή ερώτηση αν οι αναβαθμίσεις του Μαίου-Ιουνίου'08 έγιναν και στην περιοχή σας). Τέλος ίσως να κατάφεραν να δώσουν λύση μόνο έως κάποιο Attn και για όσους είναι πολύ μακριά (μεγάλο Attn) να μην έχουν βρει ακόμη λύση. Όσοι έχετε το πρόβλημα δέστε τι Attn έχετε.

----------


## Phantomas

ilpara θα το εχω υπόψην μου...

----------


## panther21

Aκριβως τα ιδια με καλα χαρακτηριστικα γραμμης απο πριν, κανω κληση στο tc, ριχνουν ταχυτητα προφιλ, τα στατιστικα γραμμης παραμενουν ιδια (att.+noise) και τα λαθη γινονται ακομα περισσοτερα!



Αυτα ειναι με χρηση 24ωρου... Tους ξανακαλεσα σημερα, να δω τι θα κανουν παλι.... Μιλαμε δεν αντεχεται αλλο η φαση, 2-3 ρεσταρτ την ημερα κανω. Να δοκιμασω το WAG που εχω στην ακρη?

----------


## 2arcoudi

Φιλος που ειχε το πρόβλημα είδε βελτιωσει

*Απενεργοποιώντας το Firewall Zone Alarm (με το που ανοίγουν τα windows)*

Ετσι εκει που εκανε restart καθε 1ωρα κανει 1 φορα την ημερα

**Δοκιμάστε το μπας και δειτε προκοπη 
Ξερω ακούγετε μπακαλίστικη λυση αλλα εαν κάνεις την δουλεια σου καλο ειναι.


**Σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με τεχνικο της Ον ειπε οτι οντως ειχαν αναφερθει προβληματα σε χρηστες που ειχαν το Firewall Zone Alarm

----------


## Phantomas

φίλε εγώ χρησιμοποιώ linux.. άρα λίγο δύσκολο να απενεργοποιήσω το *Firewall Zone Alarm* *(με το που ανοίγουν τα windows) 

linux rulez 
ON sucks *

----------


## CostasBal

> Φιλος που ειχε το πρόβλημα είδε βελτιωσει
> 
> *Απενεργοποιώντας το Firewall Zone Alarm (με το που ανοίγουν τα windows)*
> 
> Ετσι εκει που εκανε restart καθε 1ωρα κανει 1 φορα την ημερα
> 
> **Δοκιμάστε το μπας και δειτε προκοπη 
> Ξερω ακούγετε μπακαλίστικη λυση αλλα εαν κάνεις την δουλεια σου καλο ειναι.
> 
> ...


ΆΣΧΕΤΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ. (Νομίζω ότι τα κεφαλαία ταιριάζουν). Εδώ μου κολλάει καμμια φορά και μόνο με την IpTV ανοιχτή.

----------


## gangel

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα (ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ) το οποίο για να λυθεί δε χρειάζεται να κάνω ρεσταρτ το pirelli, αρκεί να πάω στο pirelli και να κάνω status -> atm pvc -> vc1 και disconnect και μετά connect. Αυτό συμβαίνει 4-5 φορές την ημέρα, είμαι σε προφίλ interleaved και δεν έχω κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή μου!

----------


## atheos71

Αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα του τίτλου τις τελευταίες μέρες για πρώτη φορά μετά από έντεκα μήνες που είμαι στην ΟΝ.Υποχρεωτικά restart μία με δύο φορές την ημέρα!Γεγονός είναι ότι δεν πλήττω μ'αυτήν την εταιρία!!! :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα του τίτλου τις τελευταίες μέρες για πρώτη φορά μετά από έντεκα μήνες που είμαι στην ΟΝ.Υποχρεωτικά restart μία με δύο φορές την ημέρα!Γεγονός είναι ότι δεν πλήττω μ'αυτήν την εταιρία!!!


Άρη τα έχουμε πει ... στην γραμμή της ΟΝ φαίνεται να έχεις ψηλό συγχρονισμό για το attenuation . snr που έχεις ... δεν μπορεί να περιμένεις και σταθερότητα ... με το παραμικρό που θα αλλάξει στα κυκλώματα κοντά σην γραμμή σου κάτι μπορεί να σε αποσυγχρονίσει ...

----------


## atheos71

Έχω τη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα έως τώρα ,απ'την αρχή της σύνδεσής μου με την ΟΝ (έχει συγχρονίσει μέχρι και 9,2 mbit με 8 db στο snr σταθερά).Παρατήρησα αρκετά μικρότερο ρυθμό εμφάνισης λαθών ,όταν πέφτει στα
8 mbit και κατά συνέπεια μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα.Κι όπως έχω ξαναπεί ,αν κάνει μια-δυο αποσυνδέσεις την εβδομάδα,δεν το θεωρώ πρόβλημα ... Είναι και το τηλέφωνο εντελώς σταθερό κι αψεγάδιαστο ...
Εκείνο πάντως ,που μού 'χει κάνει εντύπωση είναι το σχεδόν ακλόνητο 8αρι στο snr (είχα φτάσει σε νούμερα 
κοντά στο μηδέν ,τον περασμένο χειμώνα).

----------


## brou

Μία από τα ίδια...

@atheos71 : Με άλλο router, το κάνει; Μόνο το Pirelli έχω διαθέσιμο.

----------


## atheos71

Θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω με άλλο ρούτερ γιατί δεν είχε συμβεί έως τώρα κάτι ανάλογο στη γραμμή μου.

----------


## brou

> Θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω με άλλο ρούτερ γιατί δεν είχε συμβεί έως τώρα κάτι ανάλογο στη γραμμή μου.


Κι εμένα, τώρα το καλοκαίρι τα εμφάνισε...Μήπως το ζαντολάστιχο δε σηκώνει τη ζέστη;

----------


## atheos71

Πιθανό κι αυτό ,αλλά όλα τα ρούτερς θερμαίνονται ... θα δοκιμάσω και με άλλο να δω τί γίνεται ....

----------


## azanka

> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Ιουν.'08: 
> Για πολλούς χρήστες, εμένα συμπεριλαμβανομένου, το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε χωρίς να πειράξουν τίποτα σε pirelli ή προφίλ ή firmware, συνεπώς ήταν θέμα MSAN/DSLAM. Όσοι παιδεύεστε ακόμα, διαβάστε προσεχτικά το παραπάνω ανακεφαλαιωτικό και όταν επικοινωνείτε με ΟΝ μην αναλώνεστε σε πράγματα που ήδη έχουμε δοκιμάσει και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά στα πιθανά αίτια-λύσεις (π.χ. αλλαγή θύρας στο MSAN/DSLAM ή ερώτηση αν οι αναβαθμίσεις του Μαίου-Ιουνίου'08 έγιναν και στην περιοχή σας). Τέλος ίσως να κατάφεραν να δώσουν λύση μόνο έως κάποιο Attn και για όσους είναι πολύ μακριά (μεγάλο Attn) να μην έχουν βρει ακόμη λύση. Όσοι έχετε το πρόβλημα δέστε τι Attn έχετε.


ilpara πως είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε; Σου είπαν ότι έκαναν κάτι ειδικά για 'σένα στο DSLAM;
Ρωτάω, γιατί είχα μήνες να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα και ξαφνικά χθές μου παρουσιάστηκε με ιδιαίτερη επιμονή... κάθε 15-20 λεπτά restart και φτου κι απ'την αρχή...

----------


## atheos71

Έχω μεγάλο attn.(>40) ,αλλά τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν είχα ποτέ ως τώρα.

----------


## dimitris_

Εγώ το είχα το πρόβλημα αυτό στις αρχές αλλά εδώ και κάνα 6μηνο έπαιζε μία χαρά. 
Τώρα όμως το καλοκαιράκι έχω πάλι τα ίδια...  :Mad:

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά, δυστυχώς και σε μένα το έκανε 2 φορές σε 4 ημέρες, με ξαφνική αύξηση λαθών από 1000-1500 σε 80.000 !
Εκεί κάπου στις 120.000 crc errors (όλα στο far end) πάπαλα...

Πιστεύω ότι κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό φταίει και το Pirelli, αφού το τελευταίο διάστημα που σκάσαμε στη ζέστη αυτό πραγματικά ζεμάταγε!
Εκεί παρατήρησα και το άλλο πρόβλημα που είχε αναφέρει ο φίλος CMS παλαιότερα.
Σβήνω το ζεματιστό Pirelli, πάω να το ανάψω και αφού προσπαθώ 5-6 φορές ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ!
Το αφήνω κανένα 15λεπτο να κρυώσει και καπάκι ανάβει με την 1η!!!

Το έχει δει κανείς αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Σχεδόν όλο το καλοκαίρι με το πιρέλλι τό 'βγαλα ... ζεσταίνεται,ιδρώνει,σκάει ,αλλά αυτό που είπες 
δεν τό 'χω δει ποτέ να γίνεται.

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά το FEC ή το CRC είναι το πρόβλημα;
Γιατί αυτό εδώ τρελάθηκε  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Τα FEC είναι τα διορθωμένα.
Για να σου πάει μείον τόσα δις, φαντάσου που πήγε ο μετρητής και γύρισε ανάποδα!  :Shocked:   :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και πριν 5 λεπτά (με το που έκανα το προηγούμενο post) πάλι τα ίδια!  :Evil:  (Τώρα το Pirelli το έκανα reboot από το menu του)
Από το πουθενά μου εμφανίζεται για τα καλά το πρόβλημα του νήματος.
Μου είχε ξαναεμφανιστεί στις αναβαθμίσεις του Μαιού, όπου και με το τέλος τους όλα κυλούσαν ομαλά, ΕΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ!

Βαριέμαι ελεεινά να ασχοληθώ πια...
Επειδή όμως πληρώνω τα 15 ευρω στο OnPremium, ΑΝ συνεχιστεί η κατάσταση αυτή που ξεκίνησε εδώ και 5 μέρες, μάλλον θα το κόψω...

Στην αναμονή λοιπόν...

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το αστείο είναι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου λάθη στο near end και ελάχιστα στο far τα οποία ξαφνικά αρχίζουν και ανεβαίνουν ανά 100άδες όσπου εκεί γύρω στις 100 χιλιάδες κολλάνε τα πάντα!

----------


## atheos71

Τα CRC λάθη ,όταν ανεβαίνουν γρήγορα είναι πρόβλημα...τότε πάει για αποσύνδεση.

----------


## ntrim

Εγώ πάντως την βρήκα την λύση. Όποτε περνάω κοντά από το Pirelli (και δεν κατεβάζω κάτι) του ρίχνω και ένα restart! Έτσι δεν έχω καμμία αποσύνδεση...  :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

Πατάς το on/off στο πιρρέλιον ή απ'το interface;

----------


## ntrim

on/off στο πιρρέλιον

----------


## stef128

ζητηστε να σας αλλαξουν σε μικροτερο προφιλ για να σταθεροποιηθει καλυτερα η γραμμη , εγω αυτο εκανα και επιασε

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό το παραμύθι με το χαμηλότερο σγχρονισμό ας σταματήσει παρακαλώ!

Εδώ μιλάμε για γραμμές σχεδόν άψογες και με ελάχιστα λάθη και πολύ καλά στατιστικά.
Μιλάμε για ένα φαινόμενο που εμφανίζεται σε πολλούς από εμάς ανά 3-4 μήνες.
Αν ήταν το θέμα χαμηλότερου συγχρονισμού θα λυνόταν σε όλους και θα υπήρχε σε όλους, και όχι ανα 3μηνο - 4μηνο...

Είναι ένα πρόβλημα που δυστυχώς μόνο η ΟΝ έχει και κανείς άλλος.
Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με τα DSLAM-MSAN της εταιρείας και λύση ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να βρεθεί.

Απλά η δική μου πρόταση σε όσους το έχουν σε έντονο βαθμό το πρόβλημα και δε μπορούν να δουλέψουν, να πάνε σε άλλο πάροχο.
Αν είναι το πρόβλημα όπως σε έμενα (παροδικό) απλά κόβουμε την TV και που και που όταν εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα βαράμε ένα restart στο modem.

Υ.Γ. Όσο για τη συμπεριφορά του Pirelli, πρέπει να επηρεάζει και το γεγονός ότι υπερθερμένεται (χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο κιόλας).
Το βέβαιο είναι ότι με άλλο modem πάνω παρατηρείται καλύτερη συμπεριφορά (αλλά όχι επίλυση του προβλήματος) στη γραμμή.

----------


## brou

Ε ναι, δεν είναι λύση ο χαμηλότερος συγχρονισμός. Πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι; Αν η γραμμή έχει όλα τα φόντα να παίξει σωστά, και δεν έχει λάθη που αυξάνονται με μεγάλο αλλά *σταθερό* ρυθμό , δεν είναι η ταχύτητα το θέμα.

----------


## WagItchyef

Για εμένα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να υπάρχει επίθεση από hackers. Έκανα εγκατάσταση του Ubuntu 8.10.1 x86, και σε μία φάση το firestarter έκανε block πακέτο UDP από την address 192.168.0.5. Αυτό μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση hackers να πειράζουν τις συνδέσεις μας.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, επειδή τα routers δεν έχουν firewall, μπορείτε να κάνετε ping σε άλλους πελάτες της ΟΝ. Δοκιμάστε το!

----------


## atheos71

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι πάροχοι .... Ορθά αναφέρθηκε ο UltraCG7 "_Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με τα DSLAM-MSAN της εταιρείας και λύση ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να βρεθεί._".Μετά από τόσο καιρό λειτουργίας ,μόνιμη λύση δεν έχει δοθεί.

----------


## Avesael

> Για εμένα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να υπάρχει επίθεση από hackers. Έκανα εγκατάσταση του Ubuntu 8.10.1 x86, και σε μία φάση το firestarter έκανε block πακέτο UDP από την address 192.168.0.5. Αυτό μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση hackers να πειράζουν τις συνδέσεις μας.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, επειδή τα routers δεν έχουν firewall, μπορείτε να κάνετε ping σε άλλους πελάτες της ΟΝ. Δοκιμάστε το!


Όσο κι αν στέκει η λογική σου φίλε μου, δε νομίζω ότι οι απανταχού χακεράδες έχουν βάλει στο μάτι τις συνδέσεις της ΟΝ και όχι των άλλων παρόχων...

Υ.Γ. Έβαλα πάνω ο speedtouch 585 και περιμένω να δω τη συμπεριφορά του.
       Εδώ και μιάμιση ώρα δεν έχει ανεβάσει παρά 4 λάθη και όλα (internet,tv,premium tv) παίζουν άψογα...

----------


## atheos71

> Υ.Γ. Έβαλα πάνω ο speedtouch 585 και περιμένω να δω τη συμπεριφορά του.
>        Εδώ και μιάμιση ώρα δεν έχει ανεβάσει παρά 4 λάθη και όλα (internet,tv,premium tv) παίζουν άψογα...


Από αύριο , επανέρχεται το crypto... :Whistle:

----------


## apollokk

> Από αύριο , επανέρχεται το crypto...


ορθως... :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

> ορθως...


Όχι ότι θα δω τεράστια διαφορά,αλλά τουλάχιστον θα καθυρεστεί η εμφάνιση του προβλήματος.

----------


## ntrim

Σήμερα δεν έκανα restart το πιρέλιον για κανένα δίωρο, γιατί χρειαζόμουν το Internet και τσουπ! νάτος ο μηδενισμός! 

Άντε να επιστρέψουν όλοι οι αδειούχοι να πέσουν και οι ταχύτητες στα... άθλια μεγέθη που είχα συνηθίσει, γιατί καλόμαθα!

Edit: Μόλις τώρα είχα μια αποσύνδεση και από τα 14 που συγχρόνιζα σχεδόν όλο τον Αύγουστο, επέστρεψα ξανά στα 10200!

----------


## atheos71

Μην ανησυχείς ,ο καιρός έφτασε!

----------


## papakion

ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς και για την On...

----------


## CMS

> ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς και για την On...




Off Topic


		ΝΕΦΕΛΙΜ και στην ΟΝ ?  :Crazy:

----------


## papakion

ναι Κωστακιμ... ΝΕΦΕΛΙΜ... και αστραπες και βροντες

----------


## ntrim

Βρε, γυρίστε πίσω, ...στις διακοπές σας!  :Crying:

----------


## atheos71

Πάει για τρίτη μέρα που σταμάτησε το πρόβλημα ... Να δω για πόσο (κοντεύει τα δυο δισεκ. διορθωμένα λάθη).

----------


## WagItchyef

Αλήθεια ξέρουν εκεί στην On Telecoms ότι το bug είναι στο λογισμικό των DSLAMs;

----------


## atheos71

Και να το ξέρουν ,όπως φαίνεται επανέρχεται με ... επιτυχία στους χρήστες ,μετά από διαλειμματάκια...

----------


## dimitris_

> Για εμένα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να υπάρχει επίθεση από hackers. Έκανα εγκατάσταση του Ubuntu 8.10.1 x86, και σε μία φάση το firestarter έκανε block πακέτο UDP από την address 192.168.0.5. Αυτό μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση hackers να πειράζουν τις συνδέσεις μας.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, επειδή τα routers δεν έχουν firewall, μπορείτε να κάνετε ping σε άλλους πελάτες της ΟΝ. Δοκιμάστε το!



Μήπως ήταν 192.168.*1*.5 ?

Γιατί αυτό είναι το TV-box σου.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Μήπως ήταν 192.168.*1*.5 ?
> 
> Γιατί αυτό είναι το TV-box σου.


Ναι έκανα λάθος, ήταν το 192.168.1.5 και ξέρω ότι είναι το TV-box. Έστειλε UDP πακέτο στο PC μου (192.168.1.2).

----------


## CostasBal

Χθές πάντως σε εμένα, μετά από μια περίοδο σχετικής σταθερότητας, τρελάθηκε στα κολλήματα. Κάθε 2 ώρες restart.

----------


## papakion

Εγω παιδες αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα το νηματος από τον Μαη και μετά.... συνηθως δεν αφηνω το Pirelli επάνω αφου χρειάζομαι το internet χωρίς διακοπές και ετσι εχω το Fritz...
Αλλα δεν παλευεται αλλο το πρόβλημα.... χανω την tv ετσι αφου για να δω θα πρεπει να αλλαζω modem...

----------


## Phantomas

Off Topic


		Όπα απο Αχαρνές κι εσύ...είδα τον χάρτη με τα προβλήματα και έγραφες όλα ΟΚ.. (προφανώς το είχες γράψει πριν τον Μάη) έψαχνα να σου στείλω πμ για να σε ρωτήσω αν έκανες κάποιες ενέργειες και ήσουν ΟΚ και είδα οτι είσαι Banned "γ**ώτο" είπα  :Razz: 



Και εγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω το πρόβλημα... παρόλα τα τηλέφωνα που έχω κάνει... και ζήτησα ονόματα και επώνυμα αυτών που με "εξυπηρετούσαν" αλλά αυτούς δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα απ ότι φαίνεται... Σκέφτομαι να πάω Forthnet... αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πληρώσω την ΟΝ κερατιάτικα... γιατί δεν έχει περάσει η δέσμευση... και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το ρισκάρω... ή θα με πρίζουν...

Κανείς forthnet user απο Αχαρνές να μου πει εμπειρίες??

----------


## atheos71

Πόσο καιρό έχεις ακόμα στην ΟΝ ,Phantomas;

----------


## Phantomas

Άσε άσε... περίπου 9 μήνες  :Embarassed:

----------


## papakion

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όπα απο Αχαρνές κι εσύ...είδα τον χάρτη με τα προβλήματα και έγραφες όλα ΟΚ.. (προφανώς το είχες γράψει πριν τον Μάη) έψαχνα να σου στείλω πμ για να σε ρωτήσω αν έκανες κάποιες ενέργειες και ήσουν ΟΚ και είδα οτι είσαι Banned "γ**ώτο" είπα 
> 
> 
> 
> Και εγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω το πρόβλημα... παρόλα τα τηλέφωνα που έχω κάνει... και ζήτησα ονόματα και επώνυμα αυτών που με "εξυπηρετούσαν" αλλά αυτούς δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα απ ότι φαίνεται... Σκέφτομαι να πάω Forthnet... αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πληρώσω την ΟΝ κερατιάτικα... γιατί δεν έχει περάσει η δέσμευση... και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το ρισκάρω... ή θα με πρίζουν...
> 
> Κανείς forthnet user απο Αχαρνές να μου πει εμπειρίες??


banned φιλε Phantomas ειμαι μόνιμα  :Wink:  χιχιχιχι
ειμαι οκ στον χαρτη αφενως πριν τις αρχες Ιουνίου και ως τώρα λόγω αλλου ρουτερ... για το Pirelli ομως επανω στην γραμμή, καμμια κουβεντα...απλα δεν παιζει.
Ενας μήνας ακόμα για να κλείσω χρονο... και βλέπουμε
Το μόνο που παίζει ΑΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΑ από τον Γενάρη (αν θυμαμαι και καλα) εως σημερα είναι το τηλέφωνο.

*Εχω και να προσθέσω και κατι αλλο ακομα: 18/8/07 ανοιξε ο ilpara το θεμα. Ενα χρόνο μετά, παρόλες τις συναντήσεις με την On, τις αναφορές, τα τηλέφωνα, τα τεστ που καναμε μαζί τους... το θέμα παραμένει....και μόνο σε αυτον τον πάροχο με το συγκεκριμένο modem.... ας το αλλαξουν πια να τελειώνουμε.*

----------


## atheos71

...το άλλαξα εγώ! :Razz: 
Δεν έβλεπα που δεν έβλεπα tv ,ξανά το crypto πάνω .... 
Πιρέλλι τέρμα ,ας βγάζουν καθημερινά ενημερώσεις για firmware.

----------


## papakion

αλήθεια, σε ποιο firm ειμαστε τωρα? εχει βγει αλλο μετά το 1.26?

----------


## Phantomas

FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.26.10S-O (Mar  7 2008 16:22:59)

Μπαα δεν άλλαξε...
Για πες ρε papakion πιο ρουτερ έχεις και είσαι οκ? γιατι εγώ σκευτόμουν να αγοράσω το linksys wag200g (το οποίο εχω σε isdn ομως απο τοτε που είχα οτε... και έπεζε θαυμάσια..με τον ΟΤΕ  :Whistle: )


Εδιτ  :Razz:  : 

Καλά ρε συ κλειδώνεις στα 12 mbps και έχεις 37 attn? :S και το σπίτι σου είναι πιο πάνω απο μένα .... εγώ κλειδώνω στα 4-5.... με attn 40 μου λες σε παρακαλώ τι τους έχεις πει και σε έχουν έτσι? Ή μήπως είναι το ρουτερ? Αν θες πες μου και αν είσαι adsl2 ή adsl2+ (για να έχεις τέτοια ταχύτητα μάλλον adsl2+) και fast ή interleaved... ισχύει η θέση σου στον χάρτη με τα προβλήματα? 
Αυτα τα ολίγα  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Δεν έχει αλλάξει το firmware ,όπως δεν έχει έχει αλλάξει και η συμπεριφορά του πιρελλίου.Στα ίδια χάλια!!!!

----------


## papakion

Ισχυει αυτό στον χάρτη όταν δεν εχω το Pirelli στην γραμμη. Με το Fritzακι μου φυσικά επάνω στην γραμμή. Το att είναι 37 (και αν το ψάξω λίγο ισως κατεβει) και τσιμπάω τα 12MB με SNR στο 8. Interleaved λόγω IPTV. Σε fast δεν ξεπερναγε τα 10MB αλλα σκότωνε στο XBLive. ADSL2+ ολα αυτα. Ισως φταιει στην περιπτωση σου το που περνάνε οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ (πχ εισαι κοντα στο ποταμακι? εγω οχι).

----------


## Phantomas

Δεν είμαι πολύ κοντά στο ποταμάκι... είμαι στη θηβών... λίγο πιο πάνω απο το δημοτικό... αλλά γιατί εμενα να φταίει το ποταμάκι και εσένα το pirelli  :No no:   :Razz:  αφού κι εγώ pirelli έχω  :Wink:  και έχω τα προβλήματα... Για λέγε μοντέλο του fritzbox για να κάνω παραγγελία :P

----------


## papakion

ειναι παλιο... και δεν θα εχεις IPTV

----------


## Phantomas

Γιατί τώρα έχω?  :Razz:  Βρε ας έχω εγώ 12 mbps και κεραία έχω να βλέπω τηλεόραση

----------


## azanka

...το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι εκεί στην ΟΝ δεν έχουν ιδέα με ποιό τρόπο λύνεται το πρόβλημα και πειραματίζονται στου κασίδη το κεφάλι...
ανέφερα το πρόβλημα λεπτομερώς πρίν μια εβδομάδα (για πολλαστή φορά γιατί συνέβαινε συχνά) και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι έκανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις...
το αποτέλεσμα: κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο νετ μετά απο 2 άντε 3 το πολύ ώρες, σύρσιμο και αναγκαστικό restart...

----------


## intech

> ...το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι εκεί στην ΟΝ δεν έχουν ιδέα με ποιό τρόπο λύνεται το πρόβλημα και πειραματίζονται στου κασίδη το κεφάλι...
> ανέφερα το πρόβλημα λεπτομερώς πρίν μια εβδομάδα (για πολλαστή φορά γιατί συνέβαινε συχνά) και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι έκανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις...
> το αποτέλεσμα: κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο νετ μετά απο 2 άντε 3 το πολύ ώρες, σύρσιμο και αναγκαστικό restart...


To SNR σου είναι 21;
Μου φαίνεται πολύ υψηλο.

----------


## kostisdoc

> To SNR σου είναι 21;
> Μου φαίνεται πολύ υψηλο.


Στ' αλήθεια. Μπορεί να τους πάρει τηλέφωνο να του το χαμηλώσουν. Η γραμμή του πιάνει σίγουρα 16Mbit και σε άλλο πάροχο στα 20Mbit σίγουρα. Ο άλλος πάροχος πρέπει να δίνει γραμμή 24Mbit (π.χ. Forthnet, Net One).

----------


## atheos71

Ας πιάσει άλλα 4 mbit (που είναι πιο σίγουρο) και βλέπουμε...Είναι και η iptv στη μέση...

----------


## azanka

> To SNR σου είναι 21;
> Μου φαίνεται πολύ υψηλο.


όχι, σόρρυ είχα ξεχάσει να το διορθώσω, είναι πλέον 11

----------


## davinci_

Μετά απο ένα ακόμα τηλεφώνημα στο cc της on για το γνωστό πρόβλημα του thread  και τη γνωστή διαδικασία απο πλευρά τους (καταγραφή ,κωδικός αναφοράς ,θα επικοινωνήσουμε εμεις μαζί σας κτλπ), για καποιο λόγο και μη το ματιάσω απο την κυριακή βράδυ περίπου 21.30 μέχρι σήμερα που μιλάμε δεν έχει χρειαστει να κάνω restart .Bέβαια έχει μαζέψει εκατομμυρια λάθη αλλά συνεχίζει και ανταποκρίνεται κανονικά σε ιντερνετ ,downloading .
Συγκεκριμένα εχω

*Interleaved Path FEC Correction   * 2826 near   400800938 far
*Interleaved Path CRC Error            * 105 near        297123 far 
*Interleaved Path HEC Error*           120   near                0 far
* Noise Margin* 14 dB   11 dB
* Attenuation* 29 dB    48 dB

Τι να πείς .
Παρεπιμπτοντως λήγει και το συμβόλαιο τέλη του μηνός ...

----------


## efiandra

τα ιδια και σε εμένα.για περίπου 10 ημέρεσ δεν ειχα προβλημα οταν ομωσ τα λάθη εφτασαν γυρω στα 1700000000 αρχισε να κολαει η TV.να σημειώσω οτι το προφίλ μου το αλλαξαν απο ADSL2+ σε ADSL2.

----------


## current93

ΖΖΖΖΖΖ

........Auto merged post: current93 πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ Ο]ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΟΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ TV BOX ΚΑΚΗ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ.ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ DISCONECT ΚΑΙ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ.ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ ΧΑΝΩ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ.ΑΦΟΥ ΣΥΓΧΡΩΝΙΣΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ - ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ - ΧΩΡΙΣ RESET  ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΧ 7 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ.ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΝΕΟ SPLITER KAI NA ΕΧΩ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΕΣ ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗΣ ΤΟ MODEM ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ.Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛO ΣΗΜΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ RESET TOY ROYTER ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ROUTER THΣ PIRELI?EΧΕΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ?

ΜΥ INFO  
# Current Time: 10/11/2008 00:31:00 am

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1023 Kbps.
Download:  16380 Kbps.

Data Rate:



Operation Data / Defect Indication:


                       Upstream                 Downstream

Noise Margin         13 dB                        11 dB

Attenuation          9 dB                         18 dB



Received Cells             204458814

Transmitted Cells              934666


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## tjader

Γειά σας παιδιά,

Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες περίπου, είμαι συνδεδεμένος στην ΟΝ και αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα του thread. Έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ μέσα (μέχρι και να αλλάξω το τηλέφωνο επειδή ήταν panasonic!!) αλλά δυστυχώς παραμένω online το πολύ για 1-2 ώρες. Το πρόβλημα το έχω αναφέρει στην ΟΝ εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες (με την γνωστή απάντηση 'θα σας πάρουμε εμείς τηλέφωνο') και κανείς δεν έχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου! Να υποθέσω πως το πρόβλημα είναι στο DSLAM? 
Στο pirelli έχω το τελευταίο firmware (Μάρτιος/08) και αντιμετώπισα ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά με άλλα δύο modem/router που δοκίμασα (Siemens, Sagem). 
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα σύντομα (κέντρο Ηλιουπόλεως) πριν αποφασίσω να αλλάξω ISP?

Thanks

----------


## WagItchyef

Το μόνο work around που έχω βρει Με Την Βοήθεια Του Θεού, είναι να κάνω ping σε ένα site ακριβώς κάθε πέντε λεπτά (ούτε πάνω, ούτε κάτω από 300 seconds).

Αυτό φαίνεται να μειώνει αρκετά τα κολλήματα, χωρίς να έχω βρει συγκεκριμένη λογική εξήγηση πέρα από ότι είναι bug του firmware του DSLAM και ίσως κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό τρώει time-out ή κάποια μεταβλητή γίνεται wrap around (παλαιότερα δεν είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα).

Το ότι το ping φαίνεται να το επηρεάζει, και μόνο στα 300 seconds ακριβώς, ενώ άλλης μορφής traffic δεν το επηρεάζει, δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει.


Στο Linux, σε terminal που το αφήνεις συνέχεια ανοιχτό: 

ping -i 300 ftp.duth.gr

----------


## stelioslam

Εχει παρατηρηθεί τον τελευταίο μήνα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με σύνδεση της Otenet. Υπάρχει κάποιος να το επαληθεύσει?

----------


## tjader

Καλημέρα,

Έκανα το κολπάκι με το ping κάθε 5 λεπτά και έμεινα connected περίπου 10 ώρες  :Sad: 
Σήμερα το πρωί όπου το μόνο που κάνω είναι browsing χρειάστηκε να κάνω 2 restart σε διάστημα 1 ώρας! Το ping τρέχει πάντα στο background αλλά δε φαίνεται να δουλεύει σε μένα...
Από την ΟΝ ακόμα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο (έπρεπε να με είχαν πάρει χθες όπως μου είπαν). Αλήθεια, πόσο κρατάει η ιστορία με το: 'έχουμε πρόβλημα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, θα σας πάρουμε εμείς'?

----------


## stelioslam

Καλημέρα,
Τjader με linux έκανες το κόλπο με το ping ή με windows? Το πρόβλημα τελικά μάλλον δεν είναι μόνο στην On αλλά γενικότερο....

----------


## tjader

> Καλημέρα,
> Τjader με linux έκανες το κόλπο με το ping ή με windows? Το πρόβλημα τελικά μάλλον δεν είναι μόνο στην On αλλά γενικότερο....


Με Mac OS X Leopard (10.5.5). Παίζει ρόλο με τι λειτουργικό θα το κάνεις; Ρωτάω γιατί έχω φορτωμένο linux στο laptop και μπορώ να το κάνω από κει, αλλά λίγο χλωμό μου φαίνεται..

Δηλαδή έχει παρατηρηθεί το πρόβλημα και σε άλλους ISP?

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Έκανα το κολπάκι με το ping κάθε 5 λεπτά και έμεινα connected περίπου 10 ώρες 
> Σήμερα το πρωί όπου το μόνο που κάνω είναι browsing χρειάστηκε να κάνω 2 restart σε διάστημα 1 ώρας! Το ping τρέχει πάντα στο background αλλά δε φαίνεται να δουλεύει σε μένα...
> Από την ΟΝ ακόμα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο (έπρεπε να με είχαν πάρει χθες όπως μου είπαν). Αλήθεια, πόσο κρατάει η ιστορία με το: 'έχουμε πρόβλημα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, θα σας πάρουμε εμείς'?


Όταν κάνεις restart, ξεκινάς το ping από την αρχή;

----------


## tjader

> Όταν κάνεις restart, ξεκινάς το ping από την αρχή;


Ναι, από την αρχή, εκτός από μια φορά που το ξέχασα. Πάντως τώρα έγινε συνήθεια, μαζί με το restart και ένα ping στο background  :Smile: 

Θα τους ξαναπάρω ένα τηλέφωνο, μήπως και καταφέρω να τους πείσω να κοιτάξουν το DSLAM..

----------


## WagItchyef

tjader από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν παραδέχονται καν ότι φταίει το DSLAM. Το πιθανότερο είναι να σου κατεβάσουν την ταχύτητα ή ακόμα να σε πάνε σε ADSL από ADSL2+. Πραγματική απογοήτευση.

Πριν την αναβάθμιση των DSLAMs, είχες τέτοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## tjader

> tjader από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν παραδέχονται καν ότι φταίει το DSLAM. Το πιθανότερο είναι να σου κατεβάσουν την ταχύτητα ή ακόμα να σε πάνε σε ADSL από ADSL2+. Πραγματική απογοήτευση.
> 
> Πριν την αναβάθμιση των DSLAMs, είχες τέτοιο πρόβλημα;


Όντως, μεγάλη απογοήτευση  :Sad: 
Αυτό που με ρωτάς δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω καθώς μετακόμισα εδώ πριν δύο μήνες. Πριν ήμουν με την ίδια σύνδεση στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του Γαλατσίου χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα: Για περίπου 5 μήνες που είχα εκεί την σύνδεση, δεν είχα κάνει ούτε ένα restart απ' όσο θυμάμαι.

Μόλις μίλησα με ΟΝ και μου είπαν πως κοιτάνε ήδη το πρόβλημά μου και θα με ειδοποιήσουν..
Για να δούμε... Θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα..

----------


## stelioslam

Εγώ παρατηρώ αντίσοιχο πρόβλημα με Otenet στο Ν. Ψυχικό. Με Windows δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ρουτίνα για ping κάθε 300sec, το μέγιστο δυνατό είναι 255 sec. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν νομίζω οτι είναι σωστό να μπούμε στην διαδικασία να κάνουμε εμείς συνεχόμενα pings για να κρατήσουμε το DSLAM σε κανονική λειτουργία. Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να κάνουμε. Ο ΟΤΕ μου λέω οτι απο ψηφιακό έλεγχο το κέντρο μου είναι ΟΚ. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε επι τόπου δεν βρήκε τίποτε...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Εγώ παρατηρώ αντίσοιχο πρόβλημα με Otenet στο Ν. Ψυχικό. Με Windows δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ρουτίνα για ping κάθε 300sec, το μέγιστο δυνατό είναι 255 sec. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν νομίζω οτι είναι σωστό να μπούμε στην διαδικασία να κάνουμε εμείς συνεχόμενα pings για να κρατήσουμε το DSLAM σε κανονική λειτουργία. Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να κάνουμε. Ο ΟΤΕ μου λέω οτι απο ψηφιακό έλεγχο το κέντρο μου είναι ΟΚ. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε επι τόπου δεν βρήκε τίποτε...


Τι router έχεις; Επίσης ποια είναι τα SNR/Attenuation του downstream;

Το πρόβλημα σου παρουσιάστηκε στα ξαφνικά; Υπήρξε περίοδος που δεν είχες αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## stelioslam

Προσπαθώντας να μην εμπλέξω το θέμα με την On γιατί μου εμφανίζεται με otenet, έχω ανοίξει νέο treat στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=238809 που είναι, νομίζω, πιο κατάλληλο για την περίπτωση αυτή. Εκεί υπάρχουν όλες οι λεπτομέρειες.

Ευχαριστώ για την συνεργασία.

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Λοιπον. Ο συγχρονισμος μου ανεβηκε κατα 1 mbit αλλα αυτο το προβλημα, μενει. Ειδικα το βραδυ που αφηνω το pirelli always-on.

----------


## span_45

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω οτι δεν ευθύνονται οι ρουτερ σε καμία περίπτωση. Αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνη είναι η on και το φορτωμένο δίκτυο της. Και το εξηγώ. Τις φορές που έχω πρόβλημα με τη δικιά μου γραμμή, επιχειρώ πάντοτε επιτυχημένη σύνδεση με κάποιο αλλο δίκτυο της on στην περιοχή μου ( είπαμε μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε ). Μόνο σύνδεση όμως καταφέρνω, σε καμία περίπτωση αξιοπρεπές σερφάρισμα. Το ένα ρούτερ μάλιστα είναι Linksys!
Αντιθέτως τις ώρες που φουλάρει η σύνδεση μου, το ίδιο καλά τρέχουν και οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά με το που επέλεξα το profile 1 (Fast Path) για τις ρυθμίσεις στη γραμμή μου στο My ON, σταμάτησε το "κόλλημα του router" ή αλλιώς "χάσιμο της IP". 

Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο bug στο default profile της ΟΝ, και στην ουσία το πρόβλημα ήταν στο DSLAM και όχι στο router.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!

Το ξέρω ότι ξύνω πληγές αλλά μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο ότι ακόμα υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και παράλληλα η ΟΝ "χαρίζει" συνδέσεις μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου...

----------


## tjader

Εγώ δοκίμασα όλα τα προφίλ που είναι διαθέσιμα και το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε διαλέγοντας το τέταρτο. Μπορεί να συγχρονίζω πλέον στα 8100kbps αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις.
Με όλα τα άλλα προφίλ (ακόμα και με το πέμπτο) η σύνδεση χανόταν.

----------


## stelioslam

Λοιπόν νομίζω οτι βρήκα άκρη.
Για όλα τα προβλήματα έφταιγαν με δυο λόγια κάποιες πρόσφατες αλλαγές στο *DSLAM* της περιοχής μου. Εκεί κατέληξα μετά απο ένα κάρο αλλαγές, δοκιμές και ταλαιπωρείες. Θυμίζω οτι το παλαβό ήταν οτι δεν είχα αποσύνδεση, κράταγα την IP μου (δυναμική) κανονικά, αλλά δεν έβλεπα internet. Μετά απο 2 συνεχόμενες δηλώσεις για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, διαπίστωσα οτι πρέπει να ζητηθεί από τις βλάβες *ΕΙΔΙΚΑ έλεγχος DSLAM*( !!!!) Θεωρούν, φαίνεται, οτι το DSLAM δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει λάθος..... Μόνο τότε (χωρίς όμως κανένας να το παραδεχτεί) διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα και τα errors απο 19000 που είχα για 15 λεπτά σύνδεση, έπεσαν στα 300 για 2 ημέρες σύνδεση.

Ευχαριστώ για την συνεργασία.
 :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Λοιπόν νομίζω οτι βρήκα άκρη.
> Για όλα τα προβλήματα έφταιγαν με δυο λόγια κάποιες πρόσφατες αλλαγές στο *DSLAM* της περιοχής μου. Εκεί κατέληξα μετά απο ένα κάρο αλλαγές, δοκιμές και ταλαιπωρείες. Θυμίζω οτι το παλαβό ήταν οτι δεν είχα αποσύνδεση, κράταγα την IP μου (δυναμική) κανονικά, αλλά δεν έβλεπα internet. Μετά απο 2 συνεχόμενες δηλώσεις για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, διαπίστωσα οτι πρέπει να ζητηθεί από τις βλάβες *ΕΙΔΙΚΑ έλεγχος DSLAM*( !!!!) Θεωρούν, φαίνεται, οτι το DSLAM δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει λάθος..... Μόνο τότε (χωρίς όμως κανένας να το παραδεχτεί) διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα και τα errors απο 19000 που είχα για 15 λεπτά σύνδεση, έπεσαν στα 300 για 2 ημέρες σύνδεση.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την συνεργασία.



Στην ΟΝ πάντως, οι χρήστες έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αλλάζουν προφίλς μόνοι τους.

----------


## kymata

> Εγώ δοκίμασα όλα τα προφίλ που είναι διαθέσιμα και το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε διαλέγοντας το τέταρτο.


Κι εγώ μάλλον εκεί καταλήγω...

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Ξαναρχίσαν τα *ίδια*.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ οτι εχει ο καθενας...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Σε εμενα αυτο το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε μετα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση του ρουτερ 1.26. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να πεσει το noise margin απο 11 στο 8 και ολα αυτα για να εχω 0.5mb παραπανω download stream.

Πλεον εμφανιζεται επι καθημερινης βασεως τουλαχιστον 4 φορες την ημερα πραγμα που με εκνευριζει αφανταστα.

----------


## Samael79

Και σε εμάς στον ΟΤΕ εμφανίστηκε για ένα διάστημα αυτό το πρόβλημα, αλλά λύθηκε προφανώς μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις που έκαναν στα dslam.

----------


## nothing

> Σε εμενα αυτο το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε μετα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση του ρουτερ 1.26. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να πεσει το noise margin απο 11 στο 8 και ολα αυτα για να εχω 0.5mb παραπανω download stream.
> 
> Πλεον εμφανιζεται επι καθημερινης βασεως τουλαχιστον 4 φορες την ημερα πραγμα που με εκνευριζει αφανταστα.


να φανταστω οτι εχεις δοκιμασει τις επιλογες προφιλ που υπαρχουν στο my on ετσι μπας και φτιαξει το προβλημα???

----------


## AnastasiosK

Οχι φιλε δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αυτο ακομα.

----------


## nothing

εχεις να χασεις κατι?φιλικα στο λεω δοκιμασε το και μπορει να ηρεμησεις.εγω παντως ειδα διαφορα προς τα πανω ενω παλιοτερα που με ειχαν κλειδωσει στο max  ειχα αποσυνδεσεις (και μετα το ριξαμε στα 15227) τωρα που το εκανα ξανα στο max μεσω προφιλ ολα μια χαρα τρεχουν full γρηγορα.καποια αναβαθμιση εγινε...
παντως δοκιμασε τα και πιστευω πως με ενα απο αυτα θα ησυχασεις....  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Το πρόβλημα δεν έχει να κάνει με τα προφίλ .... απλά ,υπάρχει διαφορά στο χρόνο πού εμφανίζεται.

----------


## nothing

δεν εννοουσα αυτο ακριβως αλλα τελος παντων ειπα στον φιλο να το δοκιμασει γιατι μπορει καποιο προφιλ να του διορθωσει το προβλημα μιας και θα τον κλειδωσει καπου αλλου και μπορει και καλυτερα(εννοω οτι μπορει να εχει χχαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα αλλα σταθεροτατη γραμμη).

----------


## davinci_

Καλημέρα guys ,εγώ που είμαι στα χαμηλά (4Μbps) δοκίμασα και το 4 και το 5 αλλά γύρισα στις ρυθμίσεις μου και πάλι ,μιας και δεν βρήκα τη (σχετική) σταθερότητα που έχω τον τελευταίο καιρό (περίπου 2 μέρες χωρίς restart).Στο 5 μετά απο 8 ώρες χρειάστηκε restart kai sto 4 πήγε λίγο καλύτερα αλλά και εκεί δεν εκλεισε ημέρα ...

----------


## ilpara

Και μονο που 15 μήνες μετά συνεχίζει να υφίσταται το παρόν πρόβλημα και δεν έχει αντιμετωπισθεί καθολικά από την ΟΝ είναι άξιο λόγου!
Σε παλαιότερες δημοσιεύσεις μου πριν από αρκετούς μήνες στο παρόν νήμα θα δείτε ότι είχα δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και κατέληξα ότι είναι θέμα καρτών στο DSLAM. Το λέω για αν μην παιδεύεστε τσάμπα...
Πάντως όσοι έχετε λύσει το πρόβλημα, θα έλεγα να μην παίζετε με την τύχη σας για λίγο μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα διότι λόγω του παρόντος προβλήματος προέχει η σταθερότητα.

----------


## ntrim

> Και μονο που 15 μήνες μετά συνεχίζει να υφίσταται το παρόν πρόβλημα και δεν έχει αντιμετωπισθεί καθολικά από την ΟΝ είναι άξιο λόγου!
> Σε παλαιότερες δημοσιεύσεις μου πριν από αρκετούς μήνες στο παρόν νήμα θα δείτε ότι είχα δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και κατέληξα ότι είναι θέμα καρτών στο DSLAM. Το λέω για αν μην παιδεύεστε τσάμπα...


Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω, απλά σε εμένα ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα με το 1.26.

Προτείνω στην ΟΝ να πληρώσω εγώ την κάρτα για να μου την αλλάξει (δεν είναι πολύύύύ ακριβή, έτσι :Wink:   :Thinking:

----------


## stef128

περιμενε το 1.28 πρωτα θα το δωσουν σε λιγες μερες , μπορει να αλλαξει παλι η κατασταση

----------


## atheos71

> Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω, απλά σε εμένα ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα με το 1.26.
> 
> Προτείνω στην ΟΝ να πληρώσω εγώ την κάρτα για να μου την αλλάξει (δεν είναι πολύύύύ ακριβή, έτσι



Δες και την επόμενη έκδοση firmware πρώτα!Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί να στρώσει...

----------


## noname85

εγω ειμαι απο τους τυχερους!!!οταν συνδεθηκα ειχαν σταματησει οι αποσυνδεσεις!αλλα τωρα ολοι κυνηγαμε την υψηλη ταχυτητα.δεν χορτενουμε με τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## atheos71

Με προφίλ πού είναι σε interleaved path, βλέπω σημαντική διαφορά στην εμφάνιση του προβλήματος.

----------


## noname85

εγω εχω το 2 προφιλ.κανενα προβλημα με το ιντερνετ.

----------


## atheos71

Το 5 είναι το καλύτερο στην περίπτωσή μου, αλλά και το 2 (το δοκιμάζω σήμερα αρκετά) φαίνεται η αμέσως καλύτερη δεύτερη επιλογή.

----------


## noname85

πως ειναι δυνατον με attn 42 να πιανεις 10mbps????????

----------


## atheos71

Έλα ντε!!!Και μάλιστα πραγματικά , 1 mb/s transfer rate.....

----------


## baskon

Η γραμμη σου ειναι αστερι για να πιανεις τετοια ταχυτητα..
Οσο για το πως ειναι δυνατον..
Προφανως εχεις υπολογισει την ταχυτητα σου απο τον οδηγο του φορουμ..Ομως Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο οδηγος μεγιστης ταχυτητα εχει καποιο λαθος..
Βαλτε attenuation 40(12mbit) Και μετα 41(8.8 mbit) και δειτε την διαφορα που δε θα επρεπε να υπαρχει..Στο γραφημα παντως δεν υπαρχει πουθενα τετοια μεγαλη μειωση της καμπυλης συγχρονισμου -attenuation..

----------


## dimitris_74

και ενα πρωινο καποιο καλοπαιδο της ον αποφασισε να μου αναβαθμισει το ρουτερ απο 1.21 σε 1.28
και ως δια μαγειας το προβλημα που ειχε σχεδον εξαλειφθει επανηλθε σε βαθμο αντιβιωσης, πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ ρεσταρτ.
κλασικα στο help desk δεν κανουν τιποτα και προφανως μονο η αιτηση ακυρωσης μου μενει μπας και ξυπνησουν και μου ξαναπερασουν το 1.21

----------


## Bull

Και σε μένα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση. Στο προφίλ 5 η γραμμη μαζεύει με ταχύτατο ρυθμό λάθη (αφου συγχρονίσει 17-25) και όταν μπει και online πέφτει βροχή (ξεκιναει απο τα 1000 και παει μεσα σε 5 λεπτα στα 2500000000). Σε όλα τ' άλλα προφιλ, δε στέκεται στιγμή. Καθε 5-10 λεπτα κανω restart.

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια, εγω εχω το pirelli στην πρωτη μπριζα και το τηλ στην δευτερη.τις υπολοιπες δεν τις εχω συνδεσει για να μην με ακουν οταν μιλαω στο τηλ.οταν συνδεσω τα καλωδια χωρις να εχει τηλ συσκευη πανω χανει την ip και δεν εχει νετ.το ονλινε λαμπακι ανβοσβηνει κανονικα.τι εχει?????

----------


## atheos71

> Η γραμμη σου ειναι αστερι για να πιανεις τετοια ταχυτητα..


Νά 'μουν και πιο κοντά!Για την απόσταση που έχω, καλά είμαι, ομολογουμένως....

----------


## davinci_

Εχω atn 47 .
Aπο την Ον σήκωσαν τα χέρια ψηλά .Αφού δοκίμασαν 2-3 προφίλ στη γραμμή μου χωρίς αποτέλεσμα μιας και τα λάθη συσσωρευωνταν κατα εκατομμύρια ,μου είπαν κύριε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο ,θα πρέπει να συνηθίσετε να κάνετε restart καθημερινά (!!!)
Τους ζήτησα να μου ρίξουν κι αλλο την ταχύτητα μπας και γίνει κάτι με τα λάθη αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται μιας και τα προφίλ ειναι συγκεκριμένα .

----------


## dimitris_74

εφοσον για μια ακομη φορα δεν κατάφερα να βρω άκρη με τους τεχνικους της ον, απο τον εναν ακομα περιμενω τηλεφωνο ενω ο αλλος επεμενε οτι εχω το 1.26 firmware ενω εγω εβλεπα το 1.28 ξαναξηλωσα το Pirelli Και εβαλα ενα φτωχο πλην τιμιο fritzbox και ως δια μαγειας το προβλημα εξαφανιστηκε.
εχει κλεισει καμμια 60αρια ωρες συνδεδεμενο με λιγα λαθη και το προβλημα απουσιαζει.
το περιεργο ειναι οτι η ταχυτητα παιζει απο 10 σε 11. 10 κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας και 11 το βραδυ.
βεβαια ειναι πλασματικες ταχυτητες μιας και πανω απο 700 δεν εχω καταφερει να δώ.

----------


## noname85

γιατι εχεις τοσο μεγαλο noise margin??σαν πως δεν εχεις φιλτρα!

----------


## dimitris_74

πλασματικο ειναι, οταν πειραζει κατι καποιος απο την On σου δειχνει τετοιο Noise το κανονικο ειναι 9

----------


## nosf1234

Αληθεια , εαν παω σε αλλο παροχο ( fortnet , hol ) θα εχω και εκει μηδενισμο ταχυτητας η ειναι αποκλειστικη προσφορα της Ον?

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αληθεια , εαν παω σε αλλο παροχο ( fortnet , hol ) θα εχω και εκει μηδενισμο ταχυτητας η ειναι αποκλειστικη προσφορα της Ον?


Στον ΟΤΕ δεν έχω το πρόβλημα..από ότι έχω διαβάσει εδώ ούτε οι άλλοι εναλλακτικοί το έχουν...

----------


## atheos71

> Αληθεια , εαν παω σε αλλο παροχο ( fortnet , hol ) θα εχω και εκει μηδενισμο ταχυτητας η ειναι αποκλειστικη προσφορα της Ον?


Eίναι ένας νεωτερισμός κι αυτός! :ROFL:

----------


## stef128

Κανετε λαθος οτι δεν το εχουν οι αλλοι παροχοι , η δεν διαβαζετε το forum , αλλα ακομα και εαν οντως το πιστευετε αυτο εχω να σας δωδω τηλεφωνα αρκετα !!!
Τωρα εαν οντως εαν αλλαξεις παροχο μπορει το προβλημα να διορθωθει η απαντηση ειναι καταφατικη , γιατι εφοσον ο φιλος μου απο hol σε οntelecoms  σταματησε να εχει αποσυνδεσεις ( me hol ειχε ) σημαινει οτι η καρτα της hol στο dslam χαιδαριου απλα για αυτον ηταν μουφα .
Προσωπικα θα αλλαζα ναι εταιρια για να εχω σταθεροτητα και υπηρεσιες που θελω ( τελευταιος οτε=φαρμακειο ) , αλλα πλεον με αυτα που ξερω μεχρι σημερα δεν θα κατηγορουσα καμμια εταιρια το εαν ειναι καλη η οχι γιατι υπαρχουν χιλιαδες ευχαριστημενοι πελατες σε καθε μια απο αυτες !!!!!

----------

